#ubuntu-es 2010-11-04
<Sapi> buenas tardes
<Sapi> es recomendado el actualizar el ubuntu 10.04 al 10.10 por mejoras o según comenta hay poca cosa?
<Sapi> alguien con ubuntu 10.10?
<Sapi> vamos a otras cosas mas importantes
<julian> Tengo este nombre en una variable de (bash).... http://trend.eeff.com/Read/Style.php?1-348-1133-1194-0912-86202_54515_Single.jpg   como puedo hacer para recortar ese nombre desde el signo de interrogacion? hacia delante?
<julian> nycko, alguna sugerencia ayuda?
<julian> xD
<julian> w3m -dump_source "$LINE" > "$line"
<alexneb> alguien ha usado logmein?
<julian> logmein hace siglos.
<julian> ya uso teamviewer.
<julian> :D
<EGCdigital> yo radmin
<julian> alguien vivve
<nycko> EGCdigital: que radmin no es windows only? o hay una version libre?
<nycko> julian: usa awk
<julian> nycko, pero... mmm
<julian> cat lista-imagenes | while read LINE ; do
<julian> w3m -dump_source "$LINE" > "$line" | cut -b65-90
<julian> por ejemplo no se como aplicarlo. xD
<nycko> julian: echo $VAR_LINK | awk -F \? '{print $2}'
<nycko> julian: no entiendo
<nycko> julian: nose que tiene $LINE ni tampoco a donde queres llegar
<julian> nycko, entiendo. tnego que hacer un echo y asignar 2 variables. gracias.
<nycko> julian: no pensaste que puede haber alguna aplicacion que haga lo que intentas hacer?
<julian> nycko, no existe nada parecido. es unico. xD
<julian> ojala jajjaa
<nycko> julian: ah, ya buscaste
<nycko> julian: y que es eso?
<nycko> julian: quiza otros lo buscamos en algun momento
<julian> nycko, LO QUE YO HAGO... es sacar las imagenes de una web. para montarlas en local... El problema es que no funciona ningun tipo de mirrror ni nada parecido.
<erUSUL> julian: var="abc-def" ; echo "${var#*-}" --> def
<julian> nycko, a lo cual estoy haciendo estos scripts para ayudarme con el trabajo.
<nycko> julian: hay aplicaciones que hacen eso
<nycko> julian: que es "montarlas en local"?
<nycko> julian: hacer una copia de una web?
<julian> nycko, si si obvio...
<nycko> julian: onda proxy?
<julian> pero ninguna que... mmm como te explico...
<nycko> julian: que sea legal?
<julian> nycko, no por ejemplo yo voy con el script descargo la web en la fecha la replico... lo descargado fue un archivo zip. o rar. y lo descomprimo.. etc...
<julian> cosas muy manuales..
<nycko> julian: hacer un mirror de una web?
<julian> nycko, los renombro... etc... creo miniaturas. etc..
<nycko> julian: probaste httrack?
<julian> nycko, Sip... claro..
<nycko> julian: y? eso hace lo que queres
<nycko> julian: y un proxy no es mejor?
<julian> nycko, Es que no me sirve un mirror como tal...
<julian> un proxy?
<d-b> alguien usa virtualbox ?
<nycko> !ask d-b
<kubot> d-b: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian> nycko, como para que todo el mundo entre en esa misma web o algo? no no me sirve.
<julian> nadie entiende mandarin aca en la ofis. :D
<nycko> julian: bueno, httrack, y con lo que baje haces otras cosas
<d-b> esta para que me ayude a configurarlo en privado
<d-b> perdon es**
<nycko> d-b: ah, pagas por el servicio?
<d-b> jajajaja como asi
<nycko> d-b: es que estas demandando ayuda particular y personal
<d-b> que si te pagare por que me digas?
<nycko> d-b: supongo que por eso no queres preguntar en publico
<julian> nycko, httrack. no me sirve. pro que httrack. si baja el contenido. pero el problema es que las fotos se ospedan en varios servers.. otros manejan las fotos por medio de sql es decir las organizan, y ubican en la web. http, sql, javascript.. etc...
<nycko> julian: pero lo probaste?
<nycko> julian: o supones?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> como andan
<d-b> es muy simple se trata de el booteo del la dvd
<julian> nycko, entonces el httrack baja un reguero de informacion que no voy a saber de donde es que... entiendes. y ningun mirror que conozca o haya probado a la fecha es capaz de asimilar la estructura como la manejan los chinos..
<pipo65> logre conectarme a internet por dial up
<julian> nycko, claroooo he probado ese y mas. xD
<nycko> d-b: entonces, di tu pregunta al publico y alguien te ayudara
<d-b> no me presiones nycro
<julian> nycko, httrack y otros, toman la escructura digamos esencial, desde donde saco la imagen por ejemplo.. y osea hace todo muy mecanico.. y no me sirve..
<nycko> julian: wget
<nycko> d-b: no te presiono, porque piensas eso?
<julian> nycko, si.. wget y otros me funcioann muy bien... los uso de hecho en varios script.
<nycko> julian: con wget podes indicarle que baje solo imagenes y hasta cierto nivel de recursividad
<julian> nycko, enserio. no es lo que busco...
<julian> nycko, no creas que me estoy matando solito...
<julian> nycko, si vives en colombia, te invito para que mires. o algun dia te conectas a mi pc pa que heches un vistazo
<nycko> julian: ta bien, es que te veo con eso hace tiempo y entonces me dije: no hay algo echo que le sirva?
<nycko> julian: entonces te pregunte
<nycko> julian: quiza iluminaba tu vision :P
<nycko> julian: no vivo, pero me gustaria conocer algun dia
<julian> nycko, no no lo se,.. y te agradezco en serioooo
<javila_> Saludos a la sala.
<julian> nycko, lo que pasa es que lo que necesito es muy especifico.. :D
<nycko> julian: ta bien
<julian> nycko,  una pregunta... quiero hacer lo siguiente.. tomar una variable1 y recortarle el nombre y llamarla variable2... pero no se bien como
<julian> echo "$LINE" | cut -b65-90 > unset "$line-name"
<nycko> julian: con awk
<julian> seria algo asi? o tal vez.. mmm
<nycko> julian: porque todo a archivos?
<nycko> julian: dame un ejemplo concreto
<nycko> julian: $LINE contiene el valor para las dos variables?
<julian> pues por ejemplo... tengo varios nombres... al cual le paso el while read... y lo guardo en la variable line. como me dijiste... pero entonces quiero guardar la salida de el w3m con la misma variable por asi decirlo pero recortando el nombre..
<julian> http://trend.eeff.com/Read/Style.php?1-348-1133-1194-0912-86202_54525_Single.jpg
<julian> cat lista-imagenes | while read LINE ; do
<julian> con esta leo el archivo que tiene varias url...
<nycko> julian: si, continua
<nycko> julian: $LINE es esa url no?
<julian> echo "$LINE" | cut -b65-90   (aca es donde no se como hacer..  quiero tomar la variable line y cortarla tal cual con el cut.. y llamarla line 1 o como sea)
<nycko> julian: cortarla en donde?
<julian> w3m -dump_source "$LINE" > "$line1" para despues poder hacer la salida.
<nycko> julian: en el "?"?
<julian> nycko, cortala asi.. | cut -b65-90
<nycko> julian: ah, entiendo
<julian> desde ese caracter hasta el otro.
<nycko> julian: no voy a ver que pasa con cut, supongo que desde el ? hasta el final
<nycko> julian: LINE1=$(echo $LINE | cut -b65-90)
<julian> desde caracter 65 hasta el final. si.
<julian> nycko, exactooo eso necesitaba.. :D gracias
<nycko> julian: y todas las urls tienen exactamente 90 caracteres?
<nycko> julian: y en exactamente todas las url queres cortarla a partir del caracter 65?
<nycko> julian: vos copias y pegas lo que te decimos o lo estudias y ves realmente que pasa con ese comando?
<julian> nycko, si todas. :D
<nycko> julian: si todas que?
<julian> nycko, lo estudio obvio... si no como he hecho para no volver a preguntar tanto..
<nycko> julian: es que volves a preguntar
<nycko> julian: en otra ocacion te di exactamente el mismo ejemplo
<julian> nycko, y ya he adelantado casi el 50% o mas de lo que quiero hacer.
<nycko> julian: y me parecio raro que preguntes de nuevo
<julian> nycko, sobre darle un valor a una variable? tomando otra?
<julian> !log
<nycko> julian: si
<nycko> julian: con s$
<julian> nycko, si hace como 6 dias que no preguntaba nada.... :(
<nycko> julian: ok, ta bien
<julian> nycko, enserio que ya casi no pregunto... ya aprendi lo basico.. variables.... if.. menu.. etc... lo basico del bash...
<julian> Aun que m4v diga que voy a romper mi maquina... con tanta cosa que hago.  xD
<julian> nycko, Te agradezco tu ayuda. y enserio perdona... mi interes en ningun momento es incomodar a nadie... y si asi lo hago... enserio hagan lo saber...
<nycko> julian: na, por mi esta bien
<nycko> julian: yo aprendo con esas preguntas, siempre hay alguien que lo hace mejor
<julian> nycko, Te agradezco mucho.
<yemino> consulta: al escribir output=$( trim $output ) dentro de una bash, me dice "trim: command not found". Yo pensaba que dentro de una bash podia usar todos mis comandos, no es asi?
<nycko> yemino: es un comando valido?
<nycko> yemino: en una terminal si ejecutas: trim funciona?
<yemino> nycko: al escribir la misma linea directamente en mi terminal funciona
<yemino> ((y he definido $output='hola'))
<nycko> yemino: no es un alias no?
<nycko> yemino: whereis trim
<yemino> nycko: no lo veo en mi lista de alias (no recuerdo haberlo instalado, supongo que viene instalado con todo el sistema)
<pipo65> quien sabe como le doy permisos a mi user para q pueda usar el modem
<nycko> yemino: no estas modificando la variable PATH?
<pipo65> si ejecuto el gnome-ppp desde root anda barbaro
<pipo65> pero si lo ejecuto desde el usuario no funciona
<yemino> nycko: solo he puesto dos lineas: output=`sed -n '1p' input`   y la lineas:   output=$( trim $output )    (donde input es un archivo cuya primera linea es la palabra hoola)
<nycko> pipo65: define no funciona
<nycko> yemino: solo esas?
<yemino> nycko: pero el error me dice que viene de no reconocer trim
<nycko> yemino: #!/bin/bash
<nycko> yemino: tiene esa linea al principio?
<nycko> yemino: whereis trim que devuelve?
<pipo65> nycko: anda pero solo si lo ejecuto desde gksu
<pipo65> es decir desde root
<nycko> pipo65: gksu usa la clave del usuario, no la de root
<pipo65> en donde esta todo lo de internet es
<pipo65> nycko: es la misma
<yemino> nycko: http://pastebin.com/nvhtw488   eso es lo que tengo
<pableras_> hola
<pipo65> en donde esta todo lo de internet esta
<yemino> nycko: devuelve "trim:"
<nycko> yemino: bien, no es un comando en si
<nycko> yemino: alias trim
<pipo65> es mas nycko cuando lo ejecuto desde el usuario ni sikiera detecta el modem
<pipo65> tiene una opcion de autodetec
<pipo65> si envargo desde root si
<nycko> pipo65: es que networking necesita permisos
<yemino> nycko: "bash: alias: trim: not found"
<pipo65> nycko: pero a networking ya le di permisos
<nycko> yemino: entonces no entiendo como lo ejecutas
<file_not_found1> cual es el comando para ver datos de motherboard
<pipo65> es mas a casi todas las opciones q hacian referencia a modem le puse un tilde
<file_not_found1> ?
<nycko> file_not_found1: lshw, lspci
<file_not_found1> brothers
<file_not_found1> uno con grep?
<nycko> file_not_found1: y los otros no te sirven?
<nycko> d-b_: dime
<pipo65> nycko: para hacer la coneccion estoy usando gnome-ppp
<d-b_> que me disculpe
<pipo65> y me parece q anda bien
<d-b_> xd
<pipo65> ahora estoy conectado por linea telefonica dial up
<nycko> d-b_: por?
<CuriousX> file_not_found1: tambien podes ver algo de info de la placa madre con ---> sudo dmidecode -t 2
<nycko> pipo65: hay cosas que requieren permisos especiales, creo que eso es una de ellas
<yemino> nycko: gracias de todas formas.
<leonblanco> Alguien me ayuda ? no puedo entrar a mis disco duro por samba y antes si podia, esta es la configuracion del smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/525840/
<pipo65> nycko: y no saves de donde se los doy
<file_not_found1> algo parecido a este lspci | grep VGA
<nycko> yemino: podes pastear lo que sale de esto: strace trim
<nycko> !paste yemino
<kubot> yemino: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yemino> nycko: pero una consulta: puedo usar todos mis comandos en una bash??
<nycko> yemino: si, mientras no sean alias
<nycko> yemino: pero ese no es un comando
<nycko> yemino: cuando hiciste whereis, deberia darte el path de donde esta
<pipo65> un alias es un comando que ejecuta otro comando
<yemino>  kubot: pero yo lo he pegado en pastibin   (kubot es un bot?)
<pipo65> por ejemplo si pones dir es alias de ls
<nycko> pipo65: no es un comando
<nycko> pipo65: es un alias justamente
<pipo65> y que dije
<CuriousX> file_not_found1: algo parecido puede ser ---> sudo lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/ {print $1}'`
<nycko> pipo65: < pipo65> un alias es un comando que ejecuta otro comando
<yemino> nycko: strace: trim: command not found
<pipo65> nycko: me falto una ,
<nycko> yemino: ahi ta, NO es un comando
<pipo65> un alias es, un comando que ejecuta otro comando
<d-b_> bien aqui va mi pregunta  estoy intentado instalar un una maquina virtual  todo esta bien menos la iso del dvd  porque inmediata mente arranco la maquina virtual se me friza la pc al punto de tener que apagarla por completo
<nycko> pipo65: An alias definition provides a  string value that shall replace a command name when it is encountered;
<pipo65> un accesso directo de una carpeta vendria a ser un alias
<file_not_found1> es host bridge
<file_not_found1> ?
<pipo65> nycko: no me kiero ir de tema
<nycko> d-b_: la pc host?
<pipo65> no sabes donde puedo hubicar los permisos
<d-b_> i no es que no entienda el virutualbx porque estoy cansado de usarlo
<nycko> d-b_: define freeza
<d-b_> se frisa la pc
<d-b_> fresa es otra cosa
<nycko> d-b_: i es una cosa e y es otra
<d-b_> okok
<nycko> d-b_: que es lo que realmente pasa?
<yemino> nycko: te juro que al hacer "output=$( trim $output )" directamente en la terminal funciona. plop!
<nycko> d-b_: se pone lento?
<yemino> nycko: gracias de todos modos. Me las arreglare con un comando mas 'standard'
<d-b_> seeeeeee lapalisa todo?
<nycko> yemino: ok, y que hace ese comando? nunca lo escuche
<d-b_> no entiendes lo que es frizar algo?
<pipo65> congelar
<nycko> d-b_: lo que pasa es que no estamos todos en el  mismo continente, las palabras son diferentes
<pipo65> como deepfreeze
<pipo65> congela los disco
<yemino> nycko: lo acabo de encontrar en internet. Elimina los espacios en blanco (a izquierda o derecha) de una variable. Ahora estudiare un poco de "sed" para hacer lo mismo
<yemino> nycko: la gracia era que lo hacia refacil
<nycko> yemino: usa tr
<pipo65> nycko:
<pipo65> no te vallas
<nycko> pipo65: por eso, freeze es diferente de friza
<d-b_> olvidalo aprendere solo
<nycko> pipo65: el/ella dijo que no es lo mismo
<pipo65> tambien hay una bebida
<nycko> d-b_: no, para ayudarte debemos entender el problema
<nycko> d-b_: es por eso que te pregutnamos
<pipo65> muy rica por cierto
<nycko> d-b_: no es lo mismo que el SO deje de responder a que se ponga lento
<d-b_> no se pone lento
<pipo65> nycko: y que hago con mi modem
<nycko> d-b_: que se ponga lento al levantar virtualbox es comun
<nycko> pipo65: nose, cual es el problema?
<pipo65> le hace algo que lo ejecute como root
<nycko> pipo65: otra vez? necesita permisos
<d-b_> de que pais tu eres nicko?
<nycko> pipo65: como va a configurar el netwoeking sino?
<d-b_> que no entiendes mis palabras
<pipo65> nycko: sabes q permisos
<pipo65> nycko: en avansadas ya le di permisos
<nycko> d-b_: trato de entender el problema mas que tus palabras, cuando tus palabras impiden que entienda el problema, re-pregunto
<d-b_> aver  te lo copiare
<pipo65> tengo q crear un grupo modem aparte
<yemino> nycko: gracias. Estudiare tr para ver como funciona.
<d-b_> mira que pasa hago mi nueva maquina virtual todo bien
<d-b_> luego  asigno la ram y la tarjeta de video le asigno cuanto le dare
<d-b_> luego asigno la dvd desde donde se leera la iso  del sistema operativo que instalare
<d-b_> y por ultimo arranco la maquina virtual para empesar a instalar la maquina virtual
<d-b_> y inmediatamente se me conjela la pc entera
<d-b_> teniaendo que apagarla i encenderla denuevo
<nycko> d-b_: probaste si Ctrl+Alt+F1 funciona?
<nycko> d-b_: si estas en red, probaste hacerle ping? o acceder via ssh? eso daria un indicio que puede estar ocupado en la vm pero no congelada completamente
<nycko> yemino: quieres borrar todos los espacios o el principio y fin?
<nycko> yemino: por ej. " hola mundo "
<nycko> yemino: quieres obtener 1) "holamundo" 2) "hola mundo" 3) ninguna de las anteriores?
<nycko> d-b_: probaste si Ctrl+Alt+F1 funciona?
<nycko> d-b_: si estas en red, probaste hacerle ping? o acceder via ssh? eso daria un indicio que puede estar ocupado en la vm pero no congelada completamente
<nycko> bue
<d-b> no funciona
<urla> Hola
<urla> hola programa que sea igual a dreamweaver
<d-b>  el  num look  no responde asi que dudo que este haciendo algo en red
<erUSUL> !html | urla
<kubot> urla: es el HyperText Markup Language, usado para contruir páginas web. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (era Nvu), Iceape, Composer, Amaya | Entornos de Desarrollo: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem | Para tutoriales acerca de HTML vea: http://www.w3schools.com/
<erUSUL> urla: busca "aptana" en google
<urla> Muchas gracias
<urla> muy amable
<nycko> d-b: bien, el paso siguiente seria ver los logs
<nycko> d-b: algo esta pasando que colapsa el sistema
<urla> muchas gracias erUSUL - Kubot
<d-b_> si
<nycko> d-b: te decia, de ver ahora los logs
<nycko> d-b: porque algo hace colapsar el sistema
<yemino> nycko: en resumen, quiero obtener el nombre de un archivo que esta en la primera linea de un archivo que contiene "nombre      <---   comentarios", osea, quiero obtener todos desde "<--" a la izquierda y sin espacios
<yemino> nycko: en tu ejemplo, si tengo "hola mundo", quiero obtener "hola"
<d-b_> no sera que lo instale mal?
<d-b_> el virtualbox
<yemino> nycko: pero no se cuantos caracteres tiene "hola", debo indicar todo antes de un espacio en blanco, o de "<--"
<yemino> nycko: pero no te preocupes. Puedo estudiar los comandos y aprenderlo yo.
<erUSUL> yemino: « read nombre_fichero _ < fichero.txt »
<nycko> yemino: que bueno, pocos dicen eso y a esos da mas ganas de ayudar
<yemino> erUSUL: gracias hombre!  ya tenia varias lineas escritas con sed
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> hay gente en el offtopic
<nycko> d-b_: te dio algun error cuando lo instalaste?
<file_not_found1> cualquier cosa me decin
<d-b_> no amigo
<nycko> d-b_: entonces debe estar bien instalado
<d-b_> pero no le faltara un repositorio?
<yemino> nycko: erUSUL me ha dicho en una linea lo que buscaba. Muchas gracias a ambos!
<pipo65> nycko:
<file_not_found1> dicen algo que quieran preguntar me preguntan
<nycko> file_not_found1: que quieres decir?
<file_not_found1> que cualquir cosa q quieran preguntarme
<file_not_found1> lo hagan
<d-b_> que sera dios mio que sera ese errror?
<nycko> file_not_found1: d-b_ tenia un problema, puedes ayudarlo
<file_not_found1> d-b_
<nycko> d-b_: que dicen los logs?
<pipo65> http://news.softpedia.com/es/Tutorial-sobre-como-conectar-un-modem-USB-ZTE-MF636DB-en-Ubuntu-159041.html
<file_not_found1> d-b_:cual es el problema?
<pipo65> nycko: en esa pg explica mi problema
<d-b_> se me conjela la pc cuando arranco el virtualbox
<pipo65> no es presisamente el mismo modem pero hace referencia a q gnome-ppp para q funcione se debe ejecutar con gksu
<file_not_found1> no se
<file_not_found1> !virtualbox
<kubot> VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<nycko> pipo65: y porque quieres omitir gksudo?
<pipo65> por q me aparece el mismo programa en la lista de programas en el menu
<file_not_found1> d-b_
<pipo65> y es el mismo solo q ese se ejecuta sobr emi usuario
<leonblanco> No puedo agregrar Usurios samba desde consola. ejemplo sudo smbpasswd -x dell y me da Failed to find entry for user dell
<d-b_> ya lo instale
<leonblanco> Alguien sabe por que ?
<jose__> tengo un problema intento instalar ubuntu con windows 7 , cuando estoy creando las particiones de ubuntu , la ultima particion la home me da error , sera por que ya tengo varias primarias, puedo crear la particion  home  como logica
<d-b_> quien me puspo esta raya?
<jose__> o cual de las tres particiones de ubuntu puedo crear como logica
<d-b_> bueno el asunto es que no entiendo porque se me colacsa la pc asi cuando arranco le virtualbox
<file_not_found1> leon blanco:probalo desde el entorno grafico en sistema--->administracion--->samba
<file_not_found1> probalo
<d-b_> no me responde nada ni ctrl + atl + f1
<nycko> leonblanco: el usuario debe ser un usuario del sistema
<nycko> bue
<nycko> d-b_: cual raya? la _ despues de d-b?
<d-b_> si
<nycko> d-b_: eso es porque se cayo la ocnexion, levanto solo de nuevo y como tu nick estaba ocupado, tu cliente decidio ponerlo
<pipo65> la caida de el imperio
<d-b_> a ok entiendo
<nycko> d-b_: por ejemplo el se~or que acaba de entrar
<nycko> d-b_: que paso con los logs?
<d-b_> nycko como hago o que me indicaste hacer
<nycko> d-b_: encontraste algo ahi?
<d-b_> como hago eso de los logs?
<nycko> d-b_: en /var/log/ tenes los logs del sistema
<d-b_> dejame ver
<nycko> d-b_: busca el horario de cuando se congelo la ultima vez y fijate porque sucedio
<nycko> d-b_: hay varios archivos
<d-b_> ok
<nycko> d-b_: fijate si hay algun log propio de virtualbox
<d-b_> no hay no hay que digan virtualbox
<nycko> d-b_: entonces busca por syslog
<nycko> d-b_: y en kern.log
<nycko> d-b_: ahi debe decir algo
<d-b_> no entiendo nada de lo que dice en esos documentos
<pipo65> alguien sabe
<TTNK> que cosa?
<pipo65> maravillosa
<pipo65> cuack
<pipo65> como compilo un archivo am
<d-b> nycko entonces no podre usarlo?
<pipo65> de m4
<erUSUL> pipo65: « man m4  » ;P
<nycko> d-b: que cosa?
<TTNK> yo no pipo65 ni idea
<pipo65> erUSUL: no existe
<pipo65> tal manual
<d-b> usar el programa  virtualbox
<nycko> pipo65: que es ese archivo?
<nycko> d-b: ah, y los logs que dicen?
<erUSUL> pipo65: como no? en mi maquina lo tengo. tienes instalado m4? para empezar
<d-b> no se leer eso
<pipo65> me baje de la pag oficcial el paquete para controlar el modem
<nycko> d-b: justamente para eso estamos, pastealo para qe lo veamos, no tenemos la bola de cristal
<d-b> te mandare un pastebin de los dos
<pipo65> es un paquete q se agrega a nm-applet
<pipo65> y controlas el modem desde ahi
<pipo65> e sitio de donde lo baje es
<erUSUL> pipo65: entonces no hablamos de lo mismo
<pipo65> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<pipo65> el controlador para el modem
<pipo65> ni en el readme ni en los doc no dice nada de como se instala
<d-b> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525898/
<erUSUL> pipo65: si haces « file fichero.am » que dice?
<d-b> ese es del syslog
<d-b> y este es del kern.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525902/
<nycko> d-b: eso es a la hora cuando se colgo?
<nycko> d-b: sino no sirve
<d-b> si
<erUSUL> esos mensajes son del firewall. no ayudan nada
<d-b> espera lo ejecutare
<d-b> denuevo asi me dara denuevo el error y reinicio y te doy el error mas resiente
<nycko> que anote la hora, sino va a mostrar lo ultimo que logueo del boot
<pipo65> erUSUL: hay un archivo autogen.sh
<pipo65> y makefile.am
<pipo65> tambien un configure.ac
<erUSUL> pipo65: entonces trienes que hacer ./autogen.sh y despues ./configure
<erUSUL> tienes*
<pipo65> ok
<pipo65> eso con sudo
<pipo65> nop
<pipo65> ??
<d-b> Nov  4 15:29:38 db kernel: [  271.117988] [UFW AUDIT] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:19:66:73:89:8a:00:90:d0:15:7f:ae:08:00 SRC=79.108.193.234 DST=10.0.0.5 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=106 ID=28105 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50380 DPT=4000 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<nycko> d-b: no pastees lo ultimo de syslog, sino lo que paso a la hora de ejecutar virtualbox
<nycko> d-b: eso es fw, mas de lo mismo
<nycko> d-b: [UFW AUDIT]
<nycko> d-b: omitilo
<d-b> jajajaja
<d-b> es que no entiendo
<erUSUL> pipo65: no
<d-b> perdon
<erUSUL> pipo65: sudo solo lo necesita el make install
<erUSUL> despues del configure hazx el make y el make install si quieres
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<kubot> Checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pipo65> erUSUL: me dice ./autogen.sh: 21: autoreconf: not found
<erUSUL> pipo65: instala build-essential
<pipo65> ok
<pipo65> erUSUL: ya esta en su version mas reciente
<d-b> nycko este  documento lo mas reciente esta arriba o hacia bajo?
<nycko> d-b: mira la fecha
<pipo65> alguna otra idea erUSUL
<t4k3sh1> pipo65: que erro de da?
<t4k3sh1> error*
<erUSUL> pipo65: no; no se donde se consigue el comando ese. el ./configure ( sin usar autogen ) funciona?
<pipo65> kya lo resolvi erUSUL
<erUSUL> pipo65: ok
<pipo65> va me pide automake1.7
<pipo65> tenia el 1.10
<pipo65> lo estoy instalando
<pipo65> y junto con eso un monton de cosas mas
<atunero> hola
<d-b> nycko se supone que el error dira virtualbox?
<atunero> alguien sabe como rastrear geograficamente un ip?
<nycko> d-b: no, dira un indicio de que paso en el SO al momento de ejecutar VirtualBox
<hashashin> con un whois puedes hacerte una idea atunero
<nycko> d-b: podria decir algo de Virtualbox, no lo descarto
<nycko> atunero: geoiplookup
<t4k3sh1> atunero: traceroute por consola y xtraceroute grafico
<atunero> ~hashashin~ gracias pero con el whois tengo el ip, pero no la ubicacion exaacta
<atunero> :o genia ld:
<nycko> atunero: por ejemplo, tu eres de Vigo (Galicia)
<atunero> a si? por q ?
<pableras_> hola
<nycko> atunero: porque vives ahi? :P
<Vero2> pableras_: hola
<atunero> ~nycko~ , te cuento q no, yo soy de cochabamba bolivia
<pableras_> hola Vero2
<nycko> atunero: entonces en el horno :P
<atunero> el horno?
<t4k3sh1> damn xtraceroute esta descontinuado :/
<nycko> atunero: es chiste
<atunero> aaah:d ejjeejeje
<atunero> no entendi pero bueno :þ
<nycko> atunero: podemos hubicar la direcion geografica de una ip, es algo publico
<d-b> nycko http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525919/
<nycko> atunero: uuh, ubicar
<Vero2> nycko: jaja
<atunero> pero como? si acabas de ver q yo soy de vigo
<nycko> atunero: claro, por la ip con la que te conectaste, se nuncia que es de espa~a
<atunero> bueno pero se puede ver q yo soy de vigo, digamos q si fuera de vigo
<pableras_> Vero2, ¿Qué tal te fué con la configuración de xorg.conf? ¿Ya te funciona?
<nycko> atunero: estas conectado con una ip que dice estar en un proveedor
<atunero> hay alguna forma de ver exactamente y con precision en q parte de vigo estoy?
<d-b> copie trozos donde creo que habla del problema
<nycko> atunero: que esta en espa~a
<Vero2> pableras, erUSUL acaba de solucionarme el problema :-)
<pipo65> no funca
<pableras_> ;-) Perfecto.
<pipo65> voy a bajar otra version
<Vero2> pableras_: si me alegro mucho, realmente
<Vero2> entre que no podía conectarme y la gráfica mal...
<nycko> d-b: deberias ver un salto de hora entre que paso el problema y cuando rebooteaste
<atunero> lol ahora sale q mi ip esta en japon :d
<nycko> atunero: estas usando quiza tor
<nycko> atunero: entra a www.cualesmiip.com
<atunero> ok, entro a hora nycko
<nycko> atunero: algun proxy
<atunero> no nada
<atunero> 0
<atunero> todo legal
<nycko> atunero: usar proxy no es ilegal
<d-b> ubuntu!!! ya me estas cormando en xp ya ha habria terminado
<d-b> de resorver esto yo solo
<atunero> bueno aqui en el trabajo nos tienen prohibido usar proxys
<nycko> d-b: el echo de que uno no sepa, no amerita que le eches la culpa a todo un SO
<nycko> atunero: pero ellos tranquilamente podrian usarlo
<d-b> mejor no hablemos de ubuntu
<nycko> d-b: en un canal de ubuntu no hablar de el?
<d-b> jajajaja
<atunero> ahoar no sale nada en la pagina q me diste la anterior
<atunero> geoiptool
<nycko> atunero: geoiptool es un comando
<nycko> atunero: le pasas por parametro la ip a la que queres consultar
<d-b> entonces quien tiene la culpa de que no funciones el virtualbox si en xp vista o windows 7 ya habria terminado de instala mi maquina virtual
<atunero> aah ok :D
<nycko> d-b: nose, es tu escala de comparacion que no la comparto
<atunero> regreso en dos
<nycko> ah, jaja, me equivoque de ip
<d-b> yo creo que lo creadores de sistemas como este deben pensar en mas facilidad
<nycko> y le mande cualquiera
<d-b> para el usuario
<nycko> d-b: no voy a discutir algo que obvio
<d-b> ahora no quieres hablar de ubuntu?
<nycko> d-b: no, no quiero hacer offtopic, es regla del canal
<d-b> ok
<cousteau> hablar != discutir
<nycko> cousteau: discutir == debatir
<d-b> sabes que les moleste o no
<nycko> cousteau: debatir si ubuntu es bueno o no, o si hace las cosas bien o no, arma un debate
<d-b> este sistema operativo es muy complicado
<d-b> el otro dia  actualize todo  y tube que formatear
<cousteau> nycko: pues eso, que no es lo mismo, y que para discutir está el offtopic
<nycko> d-b: que raro
<d-b> porque me loo estropio todo
<d-b> que raro no
<d-b> que comun sera
<cousteau> a mí el otro día me dolía la pierna y me la "tuve que" cortar a hachazos
<nycko> cousteau: y es culpa de tu pierna que salio mal de nacimiento
<d-b> esto tiene comandos ridiculos
<d-b> i largos
<nycko> jajajaja
<nycko> d-b: i no es y
<cousteau> mi teléfono móvil no funciona, dice "batería baja", y lo tuve que tirar
<d-b> jajajajaja
<nycko> cousteau: estas compa~ias que hacen las cosas mal
<cousteau> d-b: "tienes que" ir a #ubuntu-es-offtopic si no es para soporte
<t4k3sh1> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<d-b> me quedare con mi xp
<cousteau> bien, nadie te obliga a usar ubuntu
<nycko> d-b: y bue, parece que al fin ubuntu no es for human begins
<d-b> ubuntu le esta tirando piedra a la luna
 * nycko es privilegiado desde mucho tiempo
<seyacat> hola hola
<cousteau> !ot d-b
<kubot> d-b: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<d-b> jajajajajaja
<uscratch1> !callar d-b
<kubot> El facto !callar no existe.
<d-b> jajajajajaja
<seyacat> tengo una maquina con 3 intergaces, dos de ellas tienen contratado internet con proveedores diferentes, con ips publicas los dos, el problema que tengo es que solamente funciona (desde internet) la ip publica que tiene configurado el gateway, como hago funcionar la otra?
<t4k3sh1> cousteau, nycko, please dont feed the troll
<nycko> uscratch1: no puedes callar, en todo caso usa /ignore
<nycko> t4k3sh1: ok
<uscratch1> ok
<t4k3sh1> seyacat: revisaste la tabla de route?
<seyacat> t4k3sh1: mira si conecto otra maquina a la que lleva el IP que no funciona, este se activa inmediatamente,
<atunero> ya he regresado:D
<nycko> atunero: cuando saliste me di cuenta que habia buscado re mal la ip
<nycko> atunero: efectivamente eres .bo
<seyacat> t4k3sh1: la tabla de ruteo la e configurado para que cada interface maneje su segmento,
<nycko> seyacat: ta bien, pero "desde internet" no estas en su segmento
<nycko> seyacat: entonces, como no es vecino ip, intenta ir por el gateway
<atunero> por q usaste mal la ip
<atunero> explicame por favor nycko
<nycko> atunero: copie otra ip y no la tuya :P
<nycko> atunero: cuando entras, entras asi:  atunero [~fer@221.48.107.190.dyn.supernet.com.bo] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<nycko> atunero: parseemos
<seyacat> esto me tiene confundido
<nycko> atunero: ~fer => debe ser tu usuario
<nycko> atunero: 221.48.107.190.dyn.supernet.com.bo => la ip publica con la que sales
<atunero> seeh
<atunero> aha
<nycko> seyacat: una de las ip no tiene una puerta por donde salir
<nycko> seyacat: como te dijeron, revisa tu tabla de ruteo
<seyacat> nycko: si no tiene puerta de enlace, pero no necesita salir, solamente aceptar conexiones
<t4k3sh1> seyacat: tienes dos tarjetas con Ip de distintas redes no, pero hay una red de esas que no estas usando?
<nycko> seyacat: y no es necesario que responda?
<t4k3sh1> seyacat: y revisa con el comando <route>
<seyacat> nycko: deberia almenos responder el ping
<seyacat> voy a imprimir el route
<nycko> seyacat: y como le va a responder si no sabe como salir?
<t4k3sh1> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<seyacat> nycko: bueno en mi concepto, no necesita saber salir, para responder, tu puedes hacerle ping a una maquina que no tiene internet, ni gateway configurado
<seyacat> al menos que este equivocado
<nycko> seyacat: en efecto, lo estas
<nycko> seyacat: el gateway solo es necesario cuando necesitas salir de tu bloque ip
<nycko> seyacat: si la ip 192.168.0.1/24 pingea a la 192.168.0.2/24 lo va a hacer bien
<nycko> seyacat: porque sabe como llegar, es vecino ip
<seyacat> si estamos claros ahi
<nycko> seyacat: pero la 192.168.1.1 pingea a la 192.168.0.2 no llega a menos que tenga alguna tabla de ruteo que lo encamine
<nycko> seyacat: entonces, uh, no llego, que hago con el paquete? se lo mando a mi gateway, el sabra que hacer
<nycko> seyacat: el gateway recibe el paquete y tiene que decidir por donde enviarlo
<seyacat> nycko: si hasta ahi esta claro
<nycko> seyacat: si el no sabe como llegar, se lo manda a su puerta de enlace
<nycko> seyacat: y asi y asi
<seyacat> a ver http://pastebin.com/bzvnUf5M
<seyacat> las interfaces con ip publico son la eth0 y la eth4
<nycko> seyacat: estaba haciendo pruebas
<seyacat> nycko: te escucho
<nycko> seyacat: deberia poder responder
<nycko> seyacat: porque el paquete que yo te mando, llega a tu ISP1 (la que no tiene gw)
<nycko> seyacat: el sabe como llegar a vos, y vos si le podes responder
<nycko> seyacat: porque estas en el mismo segmento que el
<nycko> seyacat: ahora, el como tu router, sabe como llegar a mi
<seyacat> nycko: si yo tambien estoy confundido, por que si conecta una maquina, con windoes, directo a ese punto, es como que se registrara o que se yo y se habilita la ip
<nycko> seyacat: ahi te perdi
<nycko> seyacat: sabes que serviria? ip a && ip r
<nycko> seyacat: pero ojo
<nycko> seyacat: estas exponiendo tu ip
<file_not_found1> holaaaaaaa
<nycko> seyacat: mandame el paste por privado o pasteamelo por privado
<nycko> file_not_found1: cuantas veces vas a saludar?
<seyacat> ok
<file_not_found1> se puede chatear desde hotmail con gmail
<nycko> file_not_found1: se mas especifico
<nycko> file_not_found1: se puede usar la red de msn con un correo que no sea de msnp
<file_not_found1> desde una cuenta de gmail con uno q tenga gmail
<nycko> file_not_found1: si, se puede (obvio)
<nycko> file_not_found1: gmail usa jabber
<file_not_found1> como se hace
<file_not_found1> ?
<nycko> file_not_found1: como se hace que?
<file_not_found1> chatear
<file_not_found1> nycko
<nycko> file_not_found1: que
<cousteau> creo que el empathy tiene de eso
<file_not_found1> lo tengo
<file_not_found1> pero en q parte?
<cousteau> file_not_found1: creas nueva cuenta y le dices que sea de tipo Jabber... más no te sé decir porque nunca he usado el chat de google
<PCHelping> Tengo un problema con samba. Quiero ingresar a la carpeta de un usuario  y a veces se conecta y a veces no
<PCHelping> el mismo usuario en Windows XP se conecta perfecto
<PCHelping> cuando utilizo samba con mi Ubuntu 10.04 se conecta a veces
<PCHelping> la máuina del usuario está dentro de un dominio
<PCHelping> e ingreso de la siguiente manera: DOMINIO\usuario
<file_not_found1> como se las dependencias en un programa .tar.gz?
<totyko_> hola a todo/as
<totyko_> alguien con conocimientos de redes y me pueda ayudar quiero cambiar mi ruter de moto ruter a modo bridge para gestionar mi ip en la pc y no en el ruter
<frank> alguien ha podido hacer funcionar su webcam de chip microdia?
<cousteau> o/
<andres_> buenas, estoy buscando un programa pero no se como se llama para ubuntu
<andres_> es el mismo sticky notes pero mas bonito
<cousteau> tomboy?
<TTNK> andres_: se llama gnote
<TTNK> tomboy usa mono, gnote es un fork que no lo usa
 * cousteau apoya los forks que no usan mono
<cousteau> (y no sé por qué... pero es que python me parece mejor que mono)
<fracasaurio> hola
<fracasaurio> saben que ubuntu no me monta el cd rom automáticamente
<TTNK> cousteau: tecnicamente no se a ciencia cierta como funciona mono, sin embargo cuando descubri que corrian aplicaciones con extension .exe en linux gracias a mono, en ese momento dije bye y lo desinstale
<cousteau> no te aparece en Lugares > Equipo?
<TTNK> y al desinstalarlo me di cuenta que mono consumìa un monton de recursos
<fracasaurio> no
<cousteau> TTNK: eso no es del todo significativo, yo he visto ejecutables ELF de Linux con extensión .exe
<cousteau> mono se supone que es multiplataforma, así que el .exe también valdría en windows
<cousteau> pero me da mala espina, y además opino que con C(++) y Python hay suficiente
<TTNK> tal vez no significativo tecnicamente como te dije, fue mas que me dio asco ver correr un exe en linux pues de eso es d elo que estaba huyendo
<cousteau> fracasaurio: y lo tienes que montar a mano?
<fracasaurio> lo que ocurre es que no sé como montarlo
<cousteau> TTNK: yo también estoy intentando evitarlo... me he instalado ubuntu minimal y no me he puesto nada tipo f-spot, tomboy, gbrainy...
<cousteau> fracasaurio: algo así como   sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<andres_> estoy buscando un sticky note bonito, un ejemplo esta en la parte inferior derecha de este enlace http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVsAipWor-g
<cousteau> ¿alguien sabe cómo hacer que Nautilus use mplayer en vez de totem para thumbnails?
<Jakeukalane> buenas. descubrí una cosa que quizás le venga bien a alguien si busca en google y le salen estos logs: el comando de terminal en linux ubuntu para iniciar una nueva sesión sin cerrar la anterior es gdmflexiserver
<hashashin> cousteau, nailer hace eso
<cousteau> nailer... ok, buscando
<hashashin> http://sites.google.com/site/kdekorte2/nailer
<fracasaurio> no lo monta
<fracasaurio> la luz del cd se prende
<fracasaurio> pero no monta nada
<cousteau> me pregunto si instalando este ffmpegthumbnailer me lo reconocerá nautilus sin más
<fracasaurio> ahi se montó
<fracasaurio> pero no sé como hacerlo para que se monte automáticamente
<hashashin> si cousteau tienes que cambiar en gconf /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-avi
<hashashin> lo que haya ahi por /usr/bin/ffmpegthumbnailer -s %s -i %i -o %o -c png -f -t 10
<hashashin> weno si no, pq sin mas no lo hace XD
<hashashin> pero se puede cambiar vaya
<cousteau> interesante
<cousteau> me iba a crear también un thumbnailer para documentos de openoffice, que es muy fácil porque en realidad es un zip que entre otras cosas contiene una miniatura... tan fácil que ya existe :(
<cousteau> y no se puede poner a secas "video", independientemente del mime?
<hashashin> abre el gconf-editor ves a la clave esa y ahi tienes todo
<hashashin> si se puede poner video@all ... ni idea
<hashashin> XD
<cousteau> es raro porque ahí no me aparece por ejemplo "image@png", sólo cosas del Evince
<hashashin> pq lo hara el nautilus internamente
<francisco_> hola, como es que antes ubuntu me reconicia mi usb webcam y ahora no con la nueva versión cuando pongo el comando lsusb?
<francisco_> por favor que alguien me diga algo
<xangua> algo
<francisco_> jajaja
<francisco_> necesito ayuda
<xangua> con qué francisco_¿
<francisco_> pues que al poner en la consolo lsusb no aparece mi webcam
<francisco_> antes si
<xangua> actualizaste recientemente el kernel¿¿
<francisco_> uhm, no
<xangua> o agregaste uno no se, nuevo viejo de una tercera fuente¿
<francisco_> no
<francisco_> como actualizo el kernel?
<xangua> mmm ni idea
<xangua> pss actualizarlo depende, una cosa es recibir las actualizaciones de seguirdad de la distro y otra compilar/instalar binarios de la versión más reciente
<hashashin> francisco_, desconecta la webcam, y en una consola pones: tail /var/log/messages -f y conecta la webcam a ver que sale en el log
<francisco_> Nov  5 00:08:24 francisco-Aspire-5050 kernel: [  687.688343] sn9c20x: SN9C20x USB 2.0 Webcam Driver v2009.04 loaded
<francisco_> hashashin eso sale
<hashashin> pues si la detecta
<francisco_> pero cuando hago lsusb no sale
<hashashin> pega toda la salida de lsusb en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<francisco_> ok
<francisco_> hasheshin
<francisco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526043/
<hashashin> pues no sale no que raro
<hashashin> pero la cámara va?
<francisco_> no
<francisco_> en linux
<francisco_> si en windows xp
<francisco_> pero como quiero decir adios a windows xp
<francisco_> me puse ubuntu
<hashashin> y solo sale la linea que me pegaste antes cuando la conectas no?
<francisco_> no
<francisco_> hashashin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526048/
<hashashin> y si pones sudo lsmod|grep SN9C20x sale algo?
<hashashin> aunque en lsusb deberia salir aun sin el modulo cargado...
<francisco_> uhm....
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<hashashin> nas
<francisco_> hashashin: me pide la clave y la pongo y no hace nada
<hashashin> sudo modprobe SN9C20x
<hashashin> y repite el de antes
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-05
<francisco_> hashashin: me dice FALTAL: Module SN9C201 not found
<francisco_> SN9C20X not found
<hashashin> pues ahi lo tienes te falta el modulo
<hashashin> lo raro es q no salga en lsusb ...
<francisco_> hashashin: es la primera vez que me pasa, con la versión anterior si me salia
<francisco_> lo único es que no era capaz de cargar el driver de mi webcam
<francisco_> para hacerla funcionar y volvi a windows xp
<francisco_> y tenía esperanzas de volver a ubuntu con la versión nueva pero mira como va mi llegada
<hashashin> con sudo lsusb tampoco sale no?
<francisco_> no, no sal3
<francisco_> sale
<francisco_> vuelvo a instalar ubuntu?, es que mi laptop tiene 700 MB de ram y 1GH y veo que va un poco lento
<francisco_> hashashin: tambien tengo que decirte que lo tengo instalado en una partición y en la otra esta windows xp
<francisco_> no se si tendrá que ver o no para detectar correctamente el hardware
<hashashin> no
<francisco_> hashashin: pues que me recomiendas?, uso mucho el skype y tengo que tener arreglada la webcam para poderme quedar en linux
<hashashin> prueba a instalar el easycam2
<hashashin> se supone que la detectara y te pondrá el módulo
<hashashin> o en la wiki de ubuntu busca microdia cam
<hashashin> o SN9C20X
<hashashin> algo habrá seguro
<colo> francisco_, proba abriendo skype con sudo, un vez me paso algo parecido y solo me funcionaba asi
<francisco_> y como instalo el easycam2?
<xangua> colo francisco_ mala idea sudo + aplicación gráfica
<francisco_> xangua: ni siquiera el cheese me reconoce la camara
<hashashin> yo empezaría buscando en la wiki y foros francisco_ antes de instalar nada de fuera de ubuntu
<xangua> instalar 1, varios o todos los visores tampoco hará que se resuelva el problema francisco_
<xangua> !webcam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<colo> xangua, pero funionaba, es mas despues anduvo normalmente
<francisco_> hashashin: a que te refieres con instalar nada de fuera?
<hashashin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<colo> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<hashashin> mirate eso francisco_
<kalo__> muy buenas a todos y todas saludos desde mx
<Cibort> Saludos kalo__
<francisco_> hashashin: no lo he podido instalar con esas instrucciones ya que estan desactualizadas, los repositorios que utilizan son para el hardy
<colo> francisco_, fijate con este comando: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<hashashin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/87054 francisco_
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 87054 in linux "[needs-packaging] Microdia SN9C201 webcam driver" [Medium,Fix released]
<francisco_> hashashin: no entiendo lo que me quereis decir!!
<francisco_> hashashin y uB0Tu-fr
<francisco_> no os entiendo
<totyko_> hola
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mi ruter en modo bridge
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mi ruter en modo bridge o monopuesto ?
<francisco_> buenas noches y gracias
<Juanantonio> Buenas. ¿Alguien me echa una mano en el manejo de Avidemux?
<Juanantonio> Es que quiero convertir un archivo .avi a .mp4 para el móvil pero me sale sin sonido
<francisco_> uhm
<francisco_> hasheshin: tengo buenas noticias
<francisco_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6260 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7670ISP)
<francisco_> tras hacer un lsusb
<xangua> eso es un fronted de ffmpeg Juanantonio ¿¿ y ya probaste Arista¿¿ viene en el centro de software
<Juanantonio> ¿Arista?
<Juanantonio> xangua: No sé qué es eso
<xangua> un convertidor pues
<Juanantonio> ¿Igual que Avidemux?
<Juanantonio> No encuentro Arista, ¿dices que viene sin hacer nada?
<hashashin> que tocaste francisco_ ?
<leonardo> hola
<leonardo> ... alguien sabe como hago para que se pueda usar la web cam por gajim
<francisco__> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el driver para la siguiente webcam
<francisco__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6260 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7670ISP)
<hashashin> ahora que te sale francisco__ mirate esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6387085&postcount=7
<francisco__> mira lo que pone cuando pongo modprobe
<francisco__> sudo modprobe sn9c20x
<francisco__> FATAL: Error inserting sn9c20x (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/sn9c20x.ko): Device or resource busy
<hashashin> sudo rmmod sn9c20x , desconecta la cámara, conéctala y sudo lsmod | grep sn9c20x y si no sale nada el modprobe...
<francisco__> me falla el paso 4
<francisco__> hashashin: no la puedo desconectar porque esta integrada al portatil
<hashashin> sale que esta cargado el modulo ahora?
<hashashin> con el lsmod
<pipo65> buenas
<cousteau> hashashin: encontré un script que te genera todos los video@... para el ffmpegthumbnailer :)
<pipo65> alguien sabe como restablecer permisos por defecto
<francisco__> hashashin: si sale que esta cargada
<hashashin> pues ya tendria q ir
<hashashin> cousteau, XD
<pipo65> cousteau:
<pipo65> estas
<cousteau> pipo65: permisos de qué?
<pipo65> de todo
<cousteau> pipo65: permisos de qué?
<pipo65> es q modifique tantos q ya no se cuales son necesarios y cuales
<cousteau> de archivos, carpetas...?
<pipo65> exacto
<cousteau> qué modificaste y cómo?
<pipo65> chmod 755 /dev/ttysm0
<pipo65> ese es uno
<pipo65> de los tantos
<cousteau> para qué hiciste eso, por curiosidad?
<pipo65> para hacer q funcione el modem desde el usuario sin tener q ejecutar gksu
<pipo65> si no de ultima cousteau le mando un reinstall y listo
<pipo65> pero yo preguntaba por curiosidad
<pipo65> lo unico q logre con esto es q se pueda usar el modem pero anda raro
<cousteau> sólo tocaste /dev?
<pipo65> /usr/bin
<pipo65> y no me puedo acordar de todos
<cousteau> no necesitas modificar /usr/bin, los permisos deberían ser 755 para todos, creo
<pipo65> no uucp es diferente pertenece a un grupo suelto
<pipo65> y haci barios
<pipo65> pero aunque pertenescan a otro grupo pero con un permiso tipo 777
<cousteau> 755 debería bastar
<pipo65> pense q me dejarian trabajar con el modem sin q se conjele el sistema
<cousteau> para /dev, te puedo "prestar" mi salida de `ls -l /dev`
<cousteau> la guardas en un archivo, guardas la tuya en otro, y las comparas con   diff archivo1 archivo2
<pipo65> no importa gracias cousteau creo q reinstalare tarda 1 hora y no pierdo nada lo del home lo tengo en el pen
<hiko_hitokiri> que paso pipo65
<cousteau> si tuvieses home en una partición aparte no necesitarías ni pen
<pipo65> se diria mande moko
<pipo65> cousteau: es q soy novato
<pipo65> y en el proseso de instalacion dice q si sos novato pones todo en una sola
<pipo65> jajaja na mentira
<pipo65> es q tengo un disco de 6 gb
<pipo65> 5,5
<pipo65> y le saco como 530 de swap
<francisco_> hashashin: pues cuando pongo modprobe me dice que FATAL: Module SN9C201 not found
<cousteau> por defecto lo hace así... si ejecutas   mount | grep '/home '   y sale algo, estás de suerte
<cousteau> bueno, con sólo 6 gb, mejor tener home a piñón con el resto
<pipo65> es por eso q no lo tengo separado
<pipo65> cousteau: igual en esta makina corro todo online
<pipo65> a si q mientras me funcione la coneccion a internet no mepuedo kejar
<cousteau> de todas formas, si no lo usas para descargar cosas, 6 gb es bastante
<cousteau> yo en mi netbook (8 gb) he instalado de todo
<pipo65> uso mucho flash player y  un solo programa pribativo por cuestion de un par de clientes q no lo quieren dejar
<pipo65> el radmin
<pipo65> lo corro con wine
<pipo65> tengo suit de ofimatica
<pipo65> es media rara mi suite
<pipo65> tengo a medias el openoffice y tengo el goffice
<pipo65> y tengo el zsnes
<pipo65> jajaja copado juego
<pipo65> juego al mario kart
<cousteau> radmin es como VNC, no?
<pipo65> si pero es pribativo
<pipo65> no lo levanta otro programa
<luuuciano> priVativo
<pipo65> tiene un protocolo propio
<pipo65> yo lo tengo con licencia
<cousteau> goffice = gnome-office?
<pipo65> abiword y gnumeric
<pipo65> y encima me funciona el aircrack-ng con la pcmcia q tengo
<cousteau> sí... lo instalé ayer aquí, a ver si me reemplaza al openoffice. El gnumeric me gusta. Pero le falta algo para presentaciones.
<pipo65> es ralink
<pipo65> por eso es q tengo parte de el openoffice
<pipo65> cousteau: igual tiene algunas fallas el gnumeric
<pipo65> hoy descubri otra
<cousteau> y no creo que ese radmin haga mucho más que un VNC de toda la vida con túnel SSH
<pipo65> los puntos decimales
<cousteau> sí?
<pipo65> te obliga a usar las comas
<cousteau> sí, igual que el excel
<pipo65> el punto de el teclado no lo toma como decimal
<pipo65> no el excel se puede modificar
<cousteau> e igual que el excel, el punto del teclado numérico lo convierte en coma
<pipo65> el gnumeric no
<pipo65> y si no le pones la , no te deja hacer autosuma
<pipo65> te tira 0
<cousteau> a ver, el "." del teclado alfanumérico no, pero el "." del numérico sí... a mí por lo menos me va
<pipo65> cousteau: yo tambien probe la version de windows
<cousteau> si no te gusta, ejecuta este comando:   env LC_NUMERIC=C gnumeric
<pipo65> es q le hago sistemas a una pequeña empresa donde todo tiene q andar con xp
<pipo65> aca en la portatil no terno el teclado numerico y en windows q si tenia el teclado no funcionava
<cousteau> windows != linux, a lo mejor sí va
<pipo65> en el openoffice tienen el problema q no me deja borrar de una con del
<pipo65> solo pueden hacerlo con bksp
<cousteau> y si no tienes teclado numérico, pues el . y la , están al lado
<pipo65> cousteau: a mi no me hace diferencia poco lo uso
<pipo65> pero a un administrativo q toda la vida uso el msoffice cambiarle esa pabadas son una tortura
<pipo65> muchas horas de retraso
<cousteau> pipo65: pero insisto en que a mí me pasa igual que en Excel
<pipo65> encima el gnumeric no soporta macros
<pipo65> no te lo discuto pues tu usas la version de linux
<pipo65> cousteau: para la empresa ya tienen licencias de xp
<pipo65> y tienen que correr programas echos el visualfox
<pipo65> y foxpro
<cousteau> pues yo en el departamento puse linux, que me dejaron... ahora, xilinx en linux funciona fatal
<cousteau> bueno, me voy, que tengo sueño
<pipo65> suerte la tuya cousteau
<pipo65> ojala pudiera yo
<pipo65> una ves q logre convencerlos con el openoffice capas q me anime a el cambio
<moan> que movido esta el asunto por aca...
<moan> :s
<moan> holas emma
<moan> holas Luigy
<moan> holas xuzas
<xuzas> hola moan
<moan> no hay nadie por la vuelta
<moan> re quieto esta esto...
<xuzas> gracias por la parte que me toca
<moan> jajajja
<moan> buena respuesta
<moan> :p
<moan> es que hace mucho que no entraba, y lo recordaba mucho mas agitado
<xuzas> acabo de entrar y ya soy nnadie
<moan> derrepente es la hora
<moan> xuzas: perdon, no era mi intencion ofenderte
<xuzas> si estoy de coña
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<moan> xuzas: eso es nuevo?
<xuzas> el estar de coña o el offtopic?
<moan> el canal offtopic
<moan> :P
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<xuzas> debe de ser...
<xuzas> parece que se acaba de estrenar ahora mismo
<m4v> xuzas: basta.
<moan> holas jmanuel_cool
<xuzas> claro, y la culpa la tiene ell xuzas. sisii... bien moderado, del todo objetivo e imparcial
<jmanuel_cool> epale moan
<m4v> xuzas: no actitud no ayuda
<m4v> vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic como dijo xangua para charlar
<moan> ok m4
<moan> m4v:
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: jugando dofus
<kalo__> alguien tiene instalado ubunntu 10.10 netbook
<moan> kalo__: yo no, tengo la 10.10 normalita
<fracasaurio> Hola
<fracasaurio> Saben, ubuntu no me monta automaticamente el cdrom
<lucas_> hola
<lucas_> una duda, en que version de ubuntu estamos actualmente?
<lucas_> tengo la 9.04 luego de instalar el 8.10
<lucas_> actualize, claro
<xangua> pss como que andas un par de años atrasado :S ni 8.10 ni 9.04 tienen soporte
<jmanuel_cool> lucas_, de la 8.04 podías pasar directo a la 10.04 puesto que ambas son LTS
<lucas_> pasar directo?'
<lucas_> hay manera de saltearce?
<lucas_> y llegar de la 9.04 a la ultima?
<xangua> no
<jmanuel_cool> lucas_, si, las versiones LTS tienen esa opción, de la 6.10 podías pasar a la 8.04 y de la 8.04 a la 10.04
<lucas_> wow
<jmanuel_cool> sólo puedes saltearte entre LTS, es decir las versiones de soporte largo
<Spirox> el conky no me muestra el nivel de bateria: Battery: ${battery}
<lucas_> ahora estoy en la 9.04, hay una 9.10?¡?
<jmanuel_cool> lucas_, si
<lucas_> buenisimo
<xangua> lo mejor es instalar de cero ya sea la última versión o la útlima LTS
<lucas_> jmanuel_cool, xangua gracias
<juankrlos> alguien usa conky?
<jmanuel_cool> juankrlos, en esta máquina no lo tengo, pero en la mía si, ¿por?
<juankrlos> he notado mi notebook se sobrecalienta cada 4 horas
<juankrlos> y creo en conky esta el problema
<juankrlos> dado que lo cierro y deja de suceder eso
<juankrlos> tambien
<juankrlos> he notado que conky acumula demaciada info en memoria ram
<jmanuel_cool> juankrlos, eso es fácil de saber, desactiva conky aunque en teoría no tiene porqué afectar
<juankrlos> si eso he echo
<jmanuel_cool> en netbook nunca lo he usado, sólo en pc
<juankrlos> pero por lo q veo conky solo aumenta el consumo de ram
<juankrlos> esto lo digo por que miro el monitor
<juankrlos> del sistema
<juankrlos> y puedo ver en el detalle del proceso (conky)
<juankrlos> se eleva a cada minuto que pasa
<juankrlos> hay alguna forma de limitar el consumo a los procesos?
<juankrlos> que no sobrepasen tantos megabyetes de consumo?
<nanovany> ke ondaa
<kyse> buenas genteeeeeeeeeeee!
<jmanuel_cool> juankrlos, disculpa que no te pueda ayudar, pero como te dije nunca lo he usado en netbook, solo en PC
<nanovany> ayuda, :s.. es que instale el znes, y despues lo desintale, pero me quedo en el menu el lanzador pero con un signo de interrogacion gris
<nanovany> despues insatle el juego: supertux"
<nanovany> y me aparece cn un signo de interrogacion gris:S y ya van tres que se me ponen asi
<nanovany> que podria ser:s
<jmanuel_cool> nanovany, eso quiere decir que ya no existe el archivo al cual apunta ese lanzador
<juankrlos> igual muchas gracias y no te preocupes jmanuel
<juankrlos> seguire buscando mas info
<jmanuel_cool> nanovany, click derecho sobre el boton "Aplicaciones" y seleccionas "Editar menús" por allí los puedes quitar manualmente
<nanovany> pero como lo elimino?, pero el super tux, asi me aparece el lanzdor, con signo de interrogacion y lo ejecuto y si salee..
<nanovany> aah, haber quitare asi el zsnes, gracias jmanuel_cool
<nanovany> ya resulto gracias jmanuel, pero ahora, el juego de super tux, si esta instalado y jala bien, pero me sale con ese signo de iterrogacion:S
<nanovany> ke podria ser
<jmanuel_cool> bueno, gentuzas me voy a dormir
<nanovany> ayuda, ya vi el problema
<nanovany> con cada programa ke desinstalo, me siguen apareciendo sus lanzadores en el menuu
<nanovany> con un signo de interrogacion griis, ke podra ser?
<nanovany> nanovany> ayuda, ya vi el problema
<nanovany> <nanovany> con cada programa ke desinstalo, me siguen apareciendo sus lanzadores en el menuu
<nanovany> <nanovany> con un signo de interrogacion griis, ke podra ser?
<nanovany> * GatoLoko se ha marchado (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<liljoker09> wenas alguien save ke pasa o porke no puedo ver videos de youtube con firefox antes si podia pero ahora algo extraño paso ke no doy ke fue y no me deja ver videos http://b.imagehost.org/view/0764/No_puedo_ver_videos_youtube
<liljoker09> alguien save porke no puedo ver videos de youtube http://b.imagehost.org/view/0764/No_puedo_ver_videos_youtube
<xangua> y tienes flash instalado¿¿ instalaste otro plugin para flash aparte¿¿ (gnash, swfdec, spark creo que es uno nuevo)
<liljoker09> xangua, hola amigo ps ke raro porke no he tocado nada del flash player para ke me de ese problema
<xangua> tons desinstalalo y vuélvelo a instalar
<liljoker09> xangua, ok
<xangua> si estas seguro que no hiciste nadampas
<liljoker09> xangua, ps haciendo memoria ya me estoy recordando ke instale otro flash dejame revisar
<liljoker09> xangua, es necesario reiniciar o solo install y unistall es suficiente para notar el cambio o siempre ahi ke reiniciar
<xangua> que plugin tenías instalado liljoker09¿ ninguno¿¿
<liljoker09> xangua, bien el flash player un simple ke trae el centro de software, no recuerdo si lo instale o use el otro ke viene en el centro de software flash 10
<xangua> pues desinstala lo que hayas instalado primero
<liljoker09> xangua, pero ahorita estoy instalando el flash player 10
<liljoker09> xangua, si ya desintale el ke tenia por el ke estoy instalando
<liljoker09> xangua, pero ese nuevo ke me dijistes no se ke tanto funsione o me cree problemas
<xangua> pss si ya lo desinstalaste con reiniciar el navegador debería bastar, si no pues resinstalas el plugin de adobe y ya
<xangua> liljoker09*
<liljoker09> xangua, ok
<nanovany> desinstalo programas pero me sigue apareciendo su ejecutable, ayuda!!
<liljoker09> xangua, gracias por la ayuda voy a reiniciar mi laptop ya ke me pidio actualizaciones y si ya no estas cuando regreso nos vemos la proxima vez y gracias...
<Spirox> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5287/pantallazonl.png
<SorayaUbuntu> hola muchachos
<SorayaUbuntu> tengo un problema con un icon
<SorayaUbuntu> codetel es de santo domingo
<SorayaUbuntu> jejej
<SorayaUbuntu> bueno el problema es el siguiente
<SorayaUbuntu> cambie un icono y no quiere cambiar de regreso
<SorayaUbuntu> es de el explorador de ubuntu
<granrodrigo> irc.gimp.net
<alexneb> buenas gente:)
<darth_> Hola a todos
<alexneb> ola
<aalares> Buenos dias señores alguien sabra de bacula 2.4.4
<aalares> que tengo unas dudas
<alexneb> mm yo nop
<alexneb> XD
<aalares> alguien recomendara algo sobre la configuracion de bacula
<alexneb> aalares,  ni idea.. peroexpon tu duda y si alguien sabe mas o menos te contesta
<aalares> okey tengo  instalado bacula 2.4.4. y corriendo prefectamente pero me pidieron que instalara un cliente pero en ubuntu 10.04  y cuando instalo el cliente el que me baja de internet es el bacula -fd 5.0.4  en cual no es compatible habra forma de poder sincronizar estas 2 verciones ???? Gracias
<alexneb> mmm yo ni idea .. no he usado bacula nunca..
<aalares> y por casualidad no tendras conocimiento de que canales me recomiendas para buscarlos y preguntarles
<alexneb> aalares,  hay un servidor irc hispano... y dentro de el uno de ubuntu.. no es malo...
<alexneb> NEXUS-6,  hi
<NEXUS-6> Hia alexneb
<alexneb> XD
<newone> tengo una duda, quiero descargar una aplicacione con todas las dependencias que necesita, al ejecutar $ aptitude -d download -aplicacion-,  se descarga el programa con todas las dependencias necesarias, o solo las que faltan en mi equipo?
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> ¿alguien tiene la placa de gygabyte GA-880A-UD3H
<sancochito> ?
<alexneb> yo nop
<malobueno> Buenas, tengo un proble: no puedo activar las preferencias de la apariencia, me dice: "No se han podido activar los efectos de escritorio" al querer modificar los efectos visuales.
<malobueno> ¿No sabe nadie que pueda ser?
<XuMuK> malobueno: tienes que instalar los drivers de video
<malobueno> XuMuK: ¿y cómo lo hago?
<malobueno> soy nuevo con GNU/Linux
<XuMuK> ya
<XuMuK> que tienes nvidia o ati?
<malobueno> buena pregunta, creería que ATI
<malobueno> o NVIDIA no sé
<malobueno> ja
<XuMuK> pues si no sabes ni eso...
<XuMuK> mejor olvidalo...
<malobueno> pero se puede llegar a saber, ¿para eso está la consola cierto?
<XuMuK> malobueno: si para eso mismo) haz glxinfo|grep -i vendor
<Juanantonio> Buenas. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con particiones en un teléfono Android (que es un derivado de Linux)?
<alexneb> hola gente... :)
<XuMuK> Juanantonio: hay canal de android
<malobueno> no me da ningún dato, me dice: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Juanantonio> XuMuK: ¿Cuál? ¿Grupoandroid? No hay nadie ahora
<XuMuK> malobueno: pues no tienes drivers... mira en Sistema-Administracion-Instalacion de drivers
<malobueno> no hay dicho apartado, en cambio está: NVIDIA x server settings.
<malobueno> que al presionar ahí me da este aviso:
<malobueno> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<malobueno> lo traduje y sería:
<malobueno> No parece estar utilizando el controlador X de NVIDIA. Por favor, modifique su archivo de configuración de X (sólo ejecutar `nvidia-xconfig 'como root), y reiniciar el servidor X.
<malobueno> ¿qué hago XuMuK?
<alexneb> chau
<malobueno> ¿qué podré hacer XuMuK?
<XuMuK> malobueno: busca en google como se instalan los drivers en ubuntu
<XuMuK> hay bastantes temas en forums para repetir lo mismo...
<XuMuK> es que no quereis ni buscar
<jmanuel_cool> buenos dias
<t4k3sh1> Buena jmanuel_cool
<totyko_> hola a todos/as
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mu titer en modo bridge
<jmanuel_cool> bueno me voy y me conecto mas luego
<ramrebol> hola. Tengo un prob que me aparece a veces (desde la version 10.04). A veces cuando prendo mi hp-pavilion no reconoce que coloco audifonos, es decir, aunque los coloque sigue sonando por los parlantes
<ramrebol> alguien me puede dar una linea para solucionar el problema??  o como hago la busqueda en google?
<sancochito> saludos
<fosco_> buenas
<sancochito> Tengo un problema raro con internet, o bien tengo la placa mal o el módem de telefónica está mal
<fosco_> ramrebol, solo pasa a veces?
<sancochito> Internet no se me corta nunca y me va bien pero hay veces que cuando reinicio el pc y el módem
<sancochito> me dice que no hay conexión, con el cable conectado y el módem conectado a la red
<ramrebol> fosco_: si, eso me deja sin ideas. Debe ser una de cada diez veces
<ramrebol> ahora, si reinicio es muy seguro que se solucione, pero no es la idea
<fosco_> es raro, geenralmente algo o va o no va, pero que falle a veces...
<sancochito> ultimamente a mi también me estan pasando cosas raras de ese estilo :S
<sancochito> en mi recién estrenado pc :S
<fosco_> ramrebol, mi solucion va para cuando NUNCA funciona, pero a lo mejor te sirve
<fosco_> saca tu chipset de audio con lspci | grep -i audio
<fosco_> pones el chipset + ubuntu en google
<fosco_> y te dirá si tienes q añadir algún parámetro en el momento de cargar el módulo de sonido
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<kubot> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ramrebol> fosco_: gracias, voy a ver como va
<erUSUL> ahi en ese wiki te explican como ver lo de los parametros de la documentacion de alsa
<ramrebol> erUSUL: gracias, voy a mirarlo con calma tambien
<ramrebol> el 'inconveniente' de estas soluciones es que debo reiniciar. Pero hasta ahora siempre que reinicio se arregla. Osea, en mucho tiempo no sabre si se soluciono  :P
<dudasss> hola a todos
<dudasss> alguien me dice donde esta el almacen de certificados CA en ubuntu?
<fosco_> ramrebol, en realidad no hay q reiniciar
<fosco_> solo descargar el modulo y volver a cargarlo
<ramrebol> fosco_: gracias, eso me ayuda
<jaime> hola a
<jaime> tod@s
<fosco_> hola
<sancochito> Saludos ¿hay alguna forma de instalar windows 7 con ubuntu pero pudiendo editar manualmete las particiones?
<sancochito> particiones en ubuntu of course
<fosco_> claro
<fosco_> al llegar al paso de las particiones le dices manual y ya está
<sancochito> ¿cómo se hace? yo lo intenté pero si marco la casilla de instalarcon junto con otro se automatiza todo
<t4k3sh1> sancochito: al final, la ultima opcion, se puede personalizar cada particion
<erUSUL> sancochito: particionado manual?
<sancochito> sip
<sancochito> es que ma ha metido 8Gb de swap que usa prácticamente para nada
<sancochito> y me gustaría tener mi /home en el segundo disco
<fosco_> la ultima opcion es personalizar
<ElNota> sancochito: Me parece que si escogías automático, utilizaba el doble de disco duro para SWAP que la memoria RAM que tenías
<sancochito> es un desperdicio de gigas eso
<sancochito> yo creo que hasta con uno le sobra
<ElNota> Nunca vienen mal 2
<sancochito> 2 a todo meter
<sancochito> intenté hacerlo manualmente pero me tiraba errores debidos a mi desconocimiento
<sancochito> y antes de meter la gamba dejé que lo hiciera automáticamente
<fosco_> sancochito, si tienes alguna duda puntual nos lo dices
<sancochito> bueno, siempre puedo usar el segundo disco para hacer backups
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mu titer en modo bridge.._
<erUSUL> que es "mu titer" ?
<Vero2> buen dia a todos
<Vero2> sigo teniendo problemas con gráfica, en este caso con un juego que va demasiado lento y no sé a qué se debe.
<Vero2> en un momento dado salía un cartelito de que FlashPlayer no estaba bien configurado, pero instalé el installer, valga la redundancia y no sale mas el cartelito pero para la vecolucidad no sirvió
<Vero2> digo velocidad
<Vero2> alguien tiene idea de qué debo hacer para solucionar el problema?
<fosco_> Vero2, flash en linux es lento lento, muy poco se puede hacer
<Vero2> fosco, antes tambien tenía el flash pero no pasaba ésto
<Vero2> estoy jugando al billar y las bolas parecen tortugas
<fosco_> primero comprueba la carga de cpu mientras juegas
<fosco_> luego asegurate de q ninguna otra aplicacion está usando el audio a la vez q el firefox
<Vero2> no tengo el audio andando para nada
<Vero2> y la carga de cpu tengo que instalar los controles?
<Vero2> todo es raro porque ahora tengo 1Gb de memoria y antes tenia 512
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> adobe crash cada vez esta peor
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> en fin
<ElNota> Vero2: En GNU/Linux flash consume mucho
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> hasta una chompu con un icore 7 trabaja a lo maximo cuando andas reproduciendo flashCrash
<Vero2> y hablo de la memoria porque los juegos tienen que ver si no me equivoco
<Vero2> Scott no tengo flashCrash si no FlashPlayer o Shockwavek
<Vero2> sin la k
<fosco_> Vero2, para ver la carga de cpu no necesitas nada
<fosco_> simplemente ejecuta sistema - administracion - monitor de sistema
<Vero2> fosco ok
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> Vero2, tu tienes flashCrash
<fosco_> si mientras juegas está al 100% es q tu cpu no da para más
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> no te hagas ^^
<Vero2> Scott de donde sacas eso?
<Vero2> fosco ahora compruebo
<Vero2> fosco está en un 41%
<LSannin> hola quiero empzar a progrmar en ubuntu con C++ alguien sabe de algun buen manual
<LSannin> ya me cruze los cables
<fosco_> Vero2, en ese caso no parece cosa de la cpu, que navegador estas usando?
<fosco_> LSannin, sabes programar ya en C o C++?
<Vero2> fosco_  Firefox
<fosco_> Vero2, prueba con otro para descartar que sea cosa del navegador, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser && chromium-browser
<LSannin> nop
<fosco_> LSannin, entonces lo mejor es que hagas algun curso
<LSannin> ando intentando desde 0
<LSannin> jeje
<LSannin> bueno ya me se algo de java
<LSannin> no creo q sea tan complicado empezar en c
<fosco_> bueno, como veas, mi recomendacion es q hagas algun curso presencial para empezar
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> LSannin, busca en la web un libro pdf llamado aprendiendo c++ como si estuviera en primero
<fosco_> si quieres manuales en internet hay muchos y muy buenos
<fosco_> te pones algun IDE y te pones a desarrollar
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> un muy buen libro
<fosco_> por ejemplo anjuta no está mal
<LSannin> bueno me decidi por code blocks
<LSannin> pero como les dije ando cruzado en cables
<LSannin> por las librerias por ejemplo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> LSannin, usa netbeans
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> es mejor
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> o eclipse
<LSannin> al compilar algo con gcc q incluya iostream.h
<LSannin> no lo hace porque no la encuentra
<LSannin> etc
<Vero2> fosco me propones instalar chrome?
<fosco_> Vero2, si, chromium
<Vero2> es bueno?
<fosco_> LSannin, las librerias son como cualquier otro software, si quieres usarlas primero has de tenerlas instaladas
<fosco_> Vero2, eso depende de gustos, a mi me gusta
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> por ahí pruebo
<LSannin> y como las instalo/
<Vero2> pero pierdo todos mis marcadores o se pueden exportar?
<fosco_> Vero2, la primera vez q lo ejecutas te lo pregunta
<Vero2> ah bueno, gracias
<fosco_> LSannin, leete esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689635
<alexneb> alguien sabe que es rinoceros?
<fosco_> me suena a un soft para edicion de graficos 3D
<erUSUL> pero es para windows
<CuriousX> =O
<CuriousX> me dieron nauceas tengo que salir =(
<alexneb> gparted tarda demaciado en crearme una particion...
<alexneb> a que se puede deber?
<erUSUL> alexneb: tiene que mover muchos datos para hacer el sitio
<alexneb> erUSUL,  es in dico de 100gb estoy haciendo un hueco de 20gb y hay 22gb usados
<alexneb> erUSUL,  ya etsa
<alexneb> esta
<alexneb> 20min
<alexneb> pero ya esta
<alexneb> gracias
<jose__> Hola a todos aca, necesito ayuda con ssh
<alexneb> jose__, cuenta
<jose__> es que instale ssh aca en ubuntu y no puedo ingresar a otra pc de la misma red.
<alexneb> sabes ip del ordenador?
<jose__> si le pongo la ip pero me sale conexion refused o conexion fuera de tiempo.
<alexneb> jose__,  que comando usas?
<erUSUL> jose__: el otro ordenador tiene el servidor ssh instalado?
<erUSUL> jose__: tiene firewall? si es asi; está el puerto 22 abierto?
<jose__> uso el predeterminado de ssh, el otro no tiene ssh ni me deja acceder con telnet porque me da los mismos mensajes.
<erUSUL> jose__: y si el otro no tiene el servidor ssh instalado como esperas conectarte a el?
<jose__> si cierto, sin embargo cuando le hago un nmap al otro, no me aparece el puerto 22 abierto.
<jose__> de hecho ni siquiera aparece
<alexneb> jose__,  tienes un cortafuegos instalado?
<erUSUL> jose__: si no tienes firewall aparcerán
<jose__> ok te explico mejor, la otra pc es window$ y tiene el firewall activado. Lo que estado tratando de hacer es intentar ingresar a ella atravez de consola.
<mimecar> jose__: el otro equipo tiene algún tipo de servidor?
<jose__> no, no lo tiene. Te explico, el otro pc tiene internet con un modem movil y esta conectado a un router inalambrico que es el que distribuye la señal de internet.
<alexneb> gente
<alexneb> que el mouse se me queda congelado...
<jose__> MODEM MOVIL -> PC CON XP -> ROUTER -> Y ESTA PC LA CONECTO POR WIFI ATRAVEZ DEL ROUTER.
<mimecar> donde queda el ordenador con ubuntu?
<alexneb> nada.. ya esta
<alexneb> :)
<jose__> mimecar donde puse en el ejemplo.
<alexneb> mimecar, hey
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<kalo__> buenas a todos y todas,
<kalo__> saludos desde mexico
<kalo__> alguien me podria apoyar para configurar mi cuenta de live en Evolution para enviar corre
<kalo__> me marca error
<mimecar> que error
<hiko_hitokiri> kalo__, usa thunderbird
<kalo__> solo dice error de envio
<mimecar> has configurado bien el servidor smtp, usuario y password?
<kalo__> si
<kalo__> lo que no se es si se necesita poner el puerto y cual seria el puerto
<mimecar> si configuras sl servidor smtp tienes que poner el puerto
<kalo__> mimecar ya lo solucione
<kalo__> es el puerto 587
<kalo__> gracias
<kalo__> por cierto buen dia mimecar
<kalo__> gracias hiko
<mimecar> ok
 * agises nas
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> tengo una pregunta
<pipo65> alguien sabe como modificar el menu de programas de lxde
<pipo65> trate de hacerlo desde el mismo menu pero no me deja
<antho> gente tengo problema con WICD, siempre q me intento conectar a una red innalambrica de da error de contrasenia incorrecta :S
<pipo65> en cuanto le pongo aplicar se vuelven los cambios para atras
<pipo65> antho: en lugar de wicd puedes usar nm-applet
<antho> que tal anda nm-applet pipo65 ?
<pipo65> es el que uso yo
<mimecar> antho: usas gnome?
<pipo65> y hasta ahora es el mejor
<antho> pipo65,   si
<antho> mimecar,  si uso gnome
<mimecar> por que usas wicd si el NM viene de serie?
<antho> porq en NM es una basura, a cada rato comenzaba a conectar y desconectarse  :S
<hashashin> pipo65, con archivos *.desktop en /usr/share/applications o /usr/local/share/applications
<antho> problema q al parecer le dio a mucha gente mas
<antho> pipo65,  el nm-applet no es el q trae por default ubuntu?
<pipo65> si pero en ninguno de esos lugares estan los menues solo las aplicaciones
<pipo65> antho: si
<hashashin> a partir de eso se crea el menu
<pipo65> antho: el que se caiga la coneccion no es problema de nm-applet
<pipo65> hashashin: tengo el menu
<pipo65> y tengo gnome-ppp
<antho> okie ahorita pruebo de nuevo
<antho> :D
<pipo65> solo q dentro de el mismo icono se ejecute gksu gnome-ppp
<pipo65> para no tener q escribir el comando cada ves q lo uso
<hashashin> mirate esto pipo65 http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<hashashin> ahi lo explica, mucho no habrás buscao :P
<Obito> Hola! hay manera de que el plugin de java, para firefox no tire tantos errores? XD
<matiperez77> hola?
<fosco_> hola
<matiperez77> primera vez
<matiperez77> ayuda
<fosco_> !ask | matiperez77
<kubot> matiperez77: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<matiperez77> como funciona esto?
<matiperez77> hace 3 dias estoy en linux y tengo muchas dudas
<matiperez77> ok gracias
<fosco_> matiperez77, pues elije una, planteala con detalle y nos ponemos a resolverla
<matiperez77> como configurar modem huawei en linux?
<dabor> Obito, cual estas usando el icedtea6-plugin o el sun-java?
<matiperez77> gracias tengan paciencia please
<dabor> matiperez77, ya buscaste en google?
<fosco_> tienes muchas guías en google, pon el modelo de modem exacto + ubuntu en google y te saldrán
<Obito> dabor, sun-java-plugin ... me andubo un rato y ahora tira error...
<matiperez77> cual que estoy usando?
<pableras_> hola
<matiperez77> el problema es que me lo reconoce como memoria extraible
<fosco_> matiperez77, haz lo que te dije
<matiperez77> ok se ve que este no es el lugar indicado
<matiperez77> como veran no entiendo nada
<matiperez77> gracias igual
<fosco_> ok
<xangua> ...
<dabor> cuac
<dabor> un típico usuario Ubuntu :-)
<Obito> dabor, tengo instalada la version sun.. no la open... @.@ .. tengo que usar una aplicacion de java para subir imagenes, pero ahora me da error... la version open funciona mejor ¿? sabes si hay alternativa de ese plugin ?
<xangua> Obito: Pues yo no he tenido ningún problema con openjdk
<dabor> Obito, no siempre funciona mejor pero podrias probarla
<dabor> Obito, no uses las 2 juntas
<Obito> sisi eso de no usar las 2 lo tengo claro...
<Obito> Bueno, entonces probare con la open
 * cossier entran o salen??
<ElNota> Tengo Ubuntu instalado, pero para instalarme K3B se me instalaron un montón de librerías del KDE, supone algún problema eso? Es decir, consumirá más CPU o algo?
<sansen> no
<cossier> ElNota, no
<chilicuil> ElNota: solo se vera raro
<ElNota> Ah bien, gracias.
<ElNota> chilicuil: Te refieres al k3b? bueno, me da igual como se vea, lo que importa es que funcione :P
<chilicuil> ElNota: sip
<sansen> raro? se verá distinto que GTK. Porque es QT
<cossier> ElNota, yo uso brasero y me va de perlas!!
<sansen> yo tengo los 2 x
<sansen> xD
<ElNota> cossier: Ya, es un buen programa, pero ha habido más de una vez que no me ha podido grabar un CD, y entonces fue cuando probé con K3b y no hubo problemas
<ElNota> Y como no tengo problemas de espacio de momento, pues no tengo por que quitarlo
 * chilicuil usa cdrecord
<CuriousX> yo uso "cdrecord"
<CuriousX> =)
<t4k3sh1> cdrecord es bueno, pero es por consola y eso a algunos newbies les asusta, auqnue en realidad los grabadores como k3b usan cdrecord por "detras"
<ElNota> A mí me gusta la consola, pero para andar depreisa y corriendo como muchas veces prefiero los programas con X
<file_not_found1> hola
<CuriousX> para quemar un disco a velosidad x4 abriendo la lectora cuando termine de grabar el cd es algo asi ---> cdrcord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/hda -eject -data imagen.iso
<ElNota> ^Scott_Pilgrim^: Qué tal funciona el Tor con IRC? Bien, lento...?
<file_not_found1> q programa me recomiendan para arreglar memorias extra'ible con daños?
<t4k3sh1> file_not_found1, que tipo de daños?
<file_not_found1> mejor dicho quiero formatearla y da error
<file_not_found1> con gparted y en win
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: ummm, haz probado mandando todo a la goma (creando una nueva tabla de particion)?
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> file_not_found1, ya no sirve tu memoria
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> compra otra
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: sip, otra posibilidad xD
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: en todo caso, que error da? o?
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> no la crea a la tabla
<file_not_found1> aca directamente te mandan a comprar
<CuriousX> ckdsk
<file_not_found1> y no responden la pregunta *algunos(
<file_not_found1> chilicuil
<file_not_found1> dice error
<file_not_found1> nada mas
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: umm, dices que corres gparted desde windows, verdad? (no tenia idea que gparted estaba disponible para win...), no puedes lanzarlo desde su consola para ver si te da mas detalles?
<file_not_found1> no dije eso
<charli> Saludos... qué hacer si ubuntu 10.10 no me reconoce el monitor (10.04 sí lo hacía - es un LG W1970S) y qué hacer si ubuntu 10.10 no me deja activar los efectos de escritorio (cuando 10.04 sí lo hacía).
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: ummm, entonces si lo corres desde ubuntu, correlo desde la consola =)
<file_not_found1> dije q lo formatie desde win solo
<file_not_found1> Error al crear la nueva tabla de particiones.
<charli> Cuando quiero activar los efectos de escritorio se pone a buscar controladores, pero al final no los encuentra y devuelve un mensaje de error avisando de que no se pudieron activar los efectos.
<file_not_found1> y gparted de linux
<file_not_found1> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<file_not_found1> /dev/sdd1               1        1744     1966977+   6  FAT16
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> ¿alguien me podría ayudar?
<alecs> que pasa amigo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> alberto, solo pregunta
<file_not_found1> 	
<file_not_found1> chilicuil
<alberto> ¿Es posible que una tarjeta de televisión PCI deje de ser detectada  así como así
<alberto> ?
<alberto> Es que es lo que me ha pasado, he abierto el ordenador, la he retirado, la he vuelto a colocar varias veces y no me la detecta.
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> no deberia
<ElNota> alberto: Has soplado? Ya sabes, por si el polvo...
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> para que la retiraste ?
<alberto> La retiré porque no funcionaba.
<alberto> Y en Windows tampoco.
<chilicuil> file_not_found1: ummm, no se, prueba con fdisk
<alberto> Entonces estaba claro que no era de los S.O.
<alecs> no creo
<alberto> Y ahora no hay manera de que funcione.
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> alberto, entonces nunc te ha funcionado
<alberto> He soplado y tenía bastante polvo
<file_not_found1> ess lo q hice
<alberto> Sí, si me ha funcionado durante dos años, hasta hoy.
<alberto> Ayer la estuve viendo.
<ElNota> alberto: Pues dale con el secador de pelo (en frío) y quita toda esa manta de pelusa y polvo que hay
<ElNota> Ese problema lo tenía yo con la gráfica
<alberto> ElNota ¿Con el secador de pelo?
<alberto> ElNota ¿A qué te refieres con "en frío"?
<file_not_found1> Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 64 (FAT) != 62 (HD)
<file_not_found1> Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 63 (FAT) != 62 (HD)
<file_not_found1>  1 P FAT16 >32M               0   4  6  1023  28 60    3933955 [NO NAME]
<file_not_found1> Bad relative sector.
<file_not_found1> No partition is bootable
<ElNota> alberto: En temperatura baja el secador
<alecs> necesitas saber, si trae voltaje
<alecs> para empezar
<alberto> ElNota Es que verás lo que pasa... Solía dejar de funcionar una vez cada tres meses, y lo que hacía era intentar "apretarla" más contra el zócalo de la placa base, sin tener que abrir el ordenador... ¿Y qué hacía para ello? Pues digamos que utilizaba la entrada de vídeo de la tarjeta (el conector RCA hembra) como palanca. Es decir, tiraba un poco de dicho conector hacia adentro, para que se "moviera" toda la tarjeta
<alberto> y se metiera más en el zócalo.
<chilicuil> o.O
<ElNota> alberto: mhh, eso puede signisifcar que ha dado demasiado de sí el cable
<ElNota> significar*
<alberto> ElNota No, pero no me refiero al cable. Quiero decir el conector hembra de la tarjeta. Es decir, que lo empujaba por el lateral...
<adrian15> file_not_found1: Hummmm
<adrian15> file_not_found1: Si simplemente quieras guardar datos en esa tarjeta puedes mirarle de hacer un mkfs.ext3 a saco en el dispositivo de la tarjeta
<ElNota> alberto: Jo, pues si no te funciona ni con Windows ya te imaginas lo que puede ser, problema del hardware seguro
<alberto> De todas maneras, el primer día que la coloqué tampoco funcionó. La tuve que cambiar de zócalo y sí funcionó. Desde entonces, de vez en cuando dejaba de funcionar, y tirando un poquito de dicho conector hacia adentro, por el lateral, misteriosamente funcionaba.
<alberto> ElNota No obstante, el ordenador tiene muchísimo polvo por dentro.
<file_not_found1> al parecer esta mal un cilindro
<alberto> ElNota Sobre todo el ventilador...
<alberto> ElNota Pero es que no sé cómo limpiarlo...
<ElNota> alberto: Cada año limpieza general de hardware
<ElNota> Ah muy fácil
<ElNota> Coges un secador de pelo, abres la carcasa, echas aire y que salga el polvo para afuera, cuando no quede nada o poco, pones la carcasa y listo
<alberto> ElNota Ok, muchas gracias.
<ElNota> De nada
<elmalafacha> acabo de leer que banshee no es sofware libre, ni siquiera open source sino que es MIT lei los terminos generales de esta pero no entiendo bien a que se refiere
<elmalafacha> cual es su opinion sobre esa licencia?
<sansen> elmalafacha, ante todo preocupate que está hecho en mono
<sansen> MIT no es openSource?
<elmalafacha> y eso que es?
<Jakeukalane> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licencia_MIT
<Jakeukalane> mucho software muy importante tiene esa licencia. sin ir más lejos el X.org
<elmalafacha> si leo eso pero aun asi no entiendo bien
<elmalafacha> sansen, no tiene licencia MIT
<sansen> elmalafacha, sotf libre != opensource. Open source equivale a licencias BSD yo tenía entendido MIT y otras
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, mi pregunta es que recomendaciones me darías antes de instalar una nueva versión. Tengo el /home en una partición aparte, por lo tanto sería saber que necesitaría guardar de todo lo que está en /  gracias
<elmalafacha> sansen, ok
<alecs> =) como me gusta ubuntu =P
<Jakeukalane> que configuraciones podría perder?
<alecs> Raza ¡¡ Tengo este problema, es con el flash player, Miren >> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3905/readetrabajo1007.png
<alecs> Si escucho, pero me muestra solo eso, al tratar de expander la pantalla me muestra error
<sansen> No todo el software que hay en debian es libre. Puede tambien ser open source http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licencia_Open_Source
<julio> buenas tardes me podrian ayudar a configurar mi bluetooth en ubuntu 10.10 porfa
<ElNota> julian: No me digas más, cada vez que reinicias se reinicia la configuración, no?
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: todas las de /etc
<Jakeukalane> que información contiene ese directorio?
<julio>  me podrian ayudar a configurar mi bluetooth en ubuntu 10.10 porfa
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: las configuraciones de muchos programas
<cousteau> me tengo que instalar sin falta un reproductor de música... no sé si volver con Amarok, ponerme Rhythmbox o instalar MPD
<ElNota> julio: Perdona, iba para tí "cada vez que reinicias se reinicia la configuración, no?"
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: umm, aunque si no lo sabes no pierdes nada, porque probablemente no hayas modificado esos archivos
<chilicuil> mpd me bloquea el sonido =(
<alecs> nos vemos
<alecs> bye
<julio> ElNota: no pude usar desde q instale el bluetooth no enciende
<ElNota> julio: Prueba esto; "sudo apt-get install blueman"
<julio> ya lo tengo instalado pero cuando hago clic en encender bluetooth no funciona
<cousteau> chilicuil: a lo mejor hay que ponerle salida OSS para que tire bien
<ElNota> julio: Qué error te da?
<chilicuil> cousteau: sip, podria ser, voy a verlo, porque es raro :S
<cousteau> a veces la interfaz de alto nivel (pulseaudio, jack...) y la de bajo nivel (alsa) interfieren, pero oss va aparte
<Jakeukalane> chilicuil, ok normalmente toqueteo mucho los archivos de gconf pero tenía entendido que se guardan en el carpeta de usuario. como sería el procedimiento de modificación de esos archivos? mediante terminal y con sudo o gksudo???
<Jakeukalane> chilicuil, ok normalmente toqueteo mucho los archivos de gconf pero tenía entendido que se guardan en el carpeta de usuario. como sería el procedimiento de modificación de esos archivos? mediante terminal y con sudo o gksudo???
<Jakeukalane> mensaje repetido sorry
<cousteau> si son del usuario (que lo son), sin sudo
<julio> ElNota: ningun error
<julio> ElNota: solo vuelve a aparecer encender bluetooth
<Jakeukalane> ok, son 16 mB haré una copia de seguridad. gracias por el consejo
<chilicuil> cousteau: ummm, entiendo que con salida oss, te refieres a algun envolvedor que manda la salida finalmente a alsa, no?
<ElNota> julian: Hazme un pantallazo de ese botón
<ElNota> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<cousteau> chilicuil: alsa y oss son dos interfaces que van a la tarjeta de sonido
<cousteau> pero van aparte
<Jakeukalane> aparte del sources.list, lista de programas instalados, claves de encriptación, que más configuraciónes podría perder??  (siento ser tan pesado, pero es que siempre luego me falta algo, ya me ha pasado 2 veces)
<julian> ElNota, mmmmm bueno equivocarse tanto de nombre, ya empieza a molestar..
<chilicuil> cousteau: umm, ok
<julian> ElNota, como si te nombrara todo el tiempo.. xD
<ElNota> julian: perdona, es el autocomplete XD
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: la lista de los programas que tienes instalados
<julian> ElNota, bn
<ElNota> julio: Lo del screenshot iba para ti :P
<chilicuil> lol, Jakeukalane ya lo tienes, olvidalo xD
<julio> ElNota: ok lo estoy por subir
<Jakeukalane> ok, muchas gracias solucionado.  es mejor tener más de tres particiones?? (/, /home y swap)
<Jakeukalane> me refiero para otro subdirectorio de  /
<ElNota> Jakeukalane: Yo tengo dos y va bien; swap y lo demás
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> muchísimas gracias como siempre
<Jakeukalane> este programa debería estar instalado por defecto para ayudar a la gente
<Jakeukalane> bueno, pues me voy a instalar gracias por todo y hasta luego
<file_not_found1> Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 64 (FAT) != 62 (HD)
<file_not_found1> Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 63 (FAT) != 255 (HD)
<file_not_found1>  1 P FAT16 >32M               0   0 254   248  52 68    3933955 [NO NAME]
<file_not_found1> Warning: Bad ending cylinder (CHS and LBA don't match)
<file_not_found1> No partition is bootable
<julio> ElNota: http://imagebin.org/121980 aqui esta la captura
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe q significa esto?
<file_not_found1> es del testdisk
<CuriousX> julio: proba con --> sudo service bluetooth start
<julio> CuriousX: no me devuelve ningun resultado
<julio> <CuriousX>sigue saliendo encender bluetooth
<CuriousX> hace un ---> ifconfig y fijate si se habilito la interfas de bluetooth
<julio> CuriousX: solo me sale el eth0 wlan0
<CuriousX> dmesg
<cousteau> creo que gana exaile
<julio> CuriousX: del bluetooth me sale Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15, Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized, Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<CuriousX> no hay problemas... lo reconoce es raro lo que pasa... no sera que tenes que activarlo con alguna combinacion de teclas o algun botoncito
<CuriousX> ?
<CuriousX> aunque dice initialized ---> osea como que ya esta funcionando
<CuriousX> muestra algo con esto ---> sudo lsof | grep bluetooth
<julio> CuriousX: si sale una lista grande
<alberto> Hola
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> alberto, hi
<alberto> Desde luego, no pensaba que fuese tan fácil que una tarjeta de TV se estropeara.
 * Crashbit hi!
<julio> CuriousX: una pregunta vi en un foro q debo de activar el bluetooth en windows y luego ir a ubuntu y me funciono no se podria directamente en ubuntu??
<alberto> Buenas señores...
<alberto> ¿Sabrían decirme qué significa tda1004x timeout waiting for DSP en el inicio de Ubuntu?
<alberto> Soy el de la tarjeta de TV
<alberto> Resulta que hago lspci y me aparece correctamente, pero no funciona.
<dabor> alberto, que aparezca el harware listado no significa que esten cargados los modulos para que funcione
<alberto> dabor Sí, pero... ¿Significa que la tarjeta ha sido detectada al menos?
<Angelito> Hay alguien de Girona
<alberto> dabor Lo digo porque me había dejado de funcionar y no me aparecía ni siquiera en lspci
<alberto> Ahora la he sacado y vuelto a meter y aparece.
<julio>  CuriousX: una pregunta vi en un foro q debo de activar el bluetooth en windows y luego ir a ubuntu y me funciono no se podria directamente en ubuntu??
<dabor> alberto, si, ha sido detectada
<alberto> dabor Ah, ok, entonces no es un error de hardware, ¿verdad?
<dabor> julio, muy raro eso, sino tendrías que comprar un win para activar el bluetooth
<mimecar> julio: es un BT externo?
<dabor> alberto, no, te esta faltando averiguar si hay drivers para esa tarjeta y cargarlos
<julio> no es interno
<alberto> dabor Por cierto, ¿Es normal que cuando me funcionaba la tarjeta de TV me tardara bastante Ubuntu en cargar, y después de haber limpiado el ordenador por dentro me tarde unos pocos segundos?
<dabor> alberto, no le veo relación, podrias averiguarlo si ubuntu mostrara los logs del inicio
<dabor> pero dale con la barrita que va y viene y no cumple ninguna funcion
<alberto> Es que ahora me carga volando
<alberto> Y antes no
<alberto> Ahora vuelvo
<dabor> alberto, modificaste algo en la red?
<alberto> dabor No estoy seguro... Instalé mythtv
<alberto> Ahora vuelvo, voy a reiniciar.
<matiperez77> tengo um modem huawei e 1756 ubuntu me lo reconoce como memoria extraible
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<matiperez77> buenas
<matiperez77> me pueden recomendar algun sitio para ignorantes en linux?
<voyager1> matiperez77 ¿google?
<matiperez77> probe de todo y no way
<voyager1> en www.ubuntu-es.org?
<matiperez77> ahi voy gracias
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-06
<danonino> algien
<danonino> sabe que puedo
<danonino> hacer si e perdido
<danonino> la contraseña
<danonino> del nick
<danonino> en freenode
<danonino> ?
<cousteau> pusiste un mail al registrarte, no? pues supongo que es para estas situaciones
<hashashin> danonino si hablas con algún ircop te mandan un pass nuevo al mail de registro, pon: /who freenode/staff/*
<hashashin> o si usas xchat: cat ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf|grep B= , con suerte ahí estará
<felipe__> buenas noches, instale xubuntu 10.04 en mi pc, cuando terminó la instalación reinicie, pero el escritorio quedo completamente negro, selecciono un fondo de pantalla y no pasa nada
<cousteau> sólo el fondo, o se ve absolutamente todo negro?
<felipe__> se ve absolutamente negro, active los paneles desde la terninal
<felipe__> xfce4-panel
<felipe__> pero igual al dar clic alterno no sale nada
<archival> hola
<hashashin> felipe__, prueba a ejecutar: xfce4-session
<felipe__> gracias voy a probar
<felipe__> esta negra todavía
<hashashin> saliste de X primero?
<felipe__> de x?
<hashashin> del entorno grafico
<felipe__> no te entiendo
<hashashin> que pares el escritorio primero XD
<felipe__> no, como hago eso?
<hashashin> control+alt+retroceso (borrar)
<hashashin> y deberia salirte a consola
<hashashin> si no, en la consola pon: killall X
<felipe__>  lo voy a intentar, pero esta ventana continuara activa?
<archival> y como va a comunicarse por el irc?
<hashashin> weno si luego no le va que reinicie y conecte otra vez
<hashashin> no veo el drama
<hashashin> XD
 * cousteau recomienda instalar IRSSI para consola
<archival> :)
<angel_> hola buenas noches, tengo kubuntu 10.10.  mi problemita es que
<angel_> cuando intento reproducir un archivo de video
<angel_> se cierra el dragon player
<angel_> vamos ni si quiera inicia, me aparece la ventana esta de reportar error o reiniciar la aplicacion
<angel_> solo puedo verlos con el vlc player
<Cibort> #kubuntu-es
<archival> hay alguna forma de hacer un backup de las librerias que tengo instaladas?
<angel_> gracias
<Cibort> ;)
<hashashin> archival, tar XD
<cousteau> algo con dpkg, me parece
<cousteau> archival: ^^
<cousteau> o si no me parece que con el synaptic también se puede
<archival> si pero eso seria bajar la slibrerias de una en una , no?
<cousteau> dpkg --get-selections 'lib*-dev*'
<cousteau> con eso me hice yo en su día una lista
<cousteau> perdón, sería sin el -dev*, que eso era para las bibliotecas de compilar
<archival> :O voy a intentar grax
<archival> dpgk --get-selections lib* solo me lista las librerias, como hago para enpaquetarlas? dpkg-buildpackage?
<colo> archival, es para respaldar las aplicaciones instaladas=
<colo> ?
<archival> si , es por si reintalo ubuntu y no dispongo de internet en ese momento
<colo> mira esto: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/?q=node/858
<gabe_> hola
<gabe_> estoy aqui?
<gabe_> hola, estoy en el foro?
<felipe__> no resulto, el fondo del escritorio continua negro
<archival> colo, interesante
<colo> archival, si esta bueno :)
<totyko_> hola a todos/as
<totyko_> alguien sabe como configuara un ruter en modo birdge para que la ip la controle la pc y no el ruter
<hashashin> felipe__, sudo service dbus start , dice que esta iniciado o se inicia, si se inicia prueba otra vez el xfce4-session, si no ya no se me ocurre que puede ser
<hashashin> sin ver logs y tal es complicao XD
<archival> colo, estoy viendo que dselect solo es para reinstalar los paquetes , y no encuentro al forma de que solo los descarge, me equivoco?
<colo> archival, creo que primero debes hacer backup y guardarlo en algun pendrive para recuperarlo luego
<archival> colo, guardar que? la lista "paquetes-ubuntu"?
<hashashin> archival sudo apt-get -d --reinstall install paquetes y te lo descarga namás
<colo> archival, supongo que las aplicaciones que tenias instalada, eso es lo que dice
<hashashin> lo guarda en /var/cache/apt/archives/
<archival> las aplicaciones ya las copie de/var/cache/apt/archives, pero estaba buscando la manera de hacer un respaldo de todas las librerias juntas y no descargarlas una por una
<hashashin> un mega .deb no?
<hashashin> jeje
<archival> :) no mas bien cientos de pequeños .deb
<hashashin> pues mirarte la documentación de como  construir paquetes
<hashashin> y te haces un .deb con lo que tu quieras
<dabor> archival, apt-get -d install paquete
<hashashin> pero sigo sin ver la diferencia entre eso y una tar :D
<archival> un .tar con todas las librerias que tengo instaladas?
<hashashin> o de / sin el /home si me apuras
<hashashin> mas simple de manterner que eso...
<hashashin> luego arrancas con un live, descomprimes, instalas grub y a tirar millas XD
<archival> aa con lo de tar te referias a comprimir /usr/lib?
<archival> voy a ir tirando a descargarlas una a una, por lo menos ahora tengo la lista de todas las librerias XD
<hashashin> archival, crea una lista, un nombre de paquete por línea y luego: apt-get -d --reinstall install &(<lista.txt)
<archival> ok, grax
<hashashin> na
<cousteau> qué hace &(<...) ?
<Den3> instalar ubuntu en una pc con lector de discos dañado y sin bios asi que no se puede instalar desde usb solo desde windows... alguna idea y tiene que ser un ubuntu pequeño... Gracias!!!
<cousteau> cómo sin bios?
<cousteau> y... tiene disquetera?
<Den3> si tiene disquetera
<cousteau> bien... porque hay por ahí imágenes de disquete que te permiten arrancar desde USB
<Den3> El bios es compaq pero parece que el bios tendria que ir en alguna particion del disco duro.. pero en esta compu la formatearon e instalaron el windows, asi que borraron la particion de la bios... ayuda!! quiero ubuntu en mi netbook antigua...
<cousteau> la bios no va en ninguna partición, es un chip del pc
<Den3> lo se pero para que tenga las funciones como en que medio debe buscar para bootear solo las traia en esa particion especial...
<cousteau> cuando arrancas, te sale una pantalla con el fabricante del PC, y te suele decir algo abajo como "Pulse F2 para acceder a la configuración de la BIOS, y F12 para elegir el dispositivo de arranque"
<cousteau> la bios no es una partición
<cousteau> ni especial ni normal, es un chip que hay en la placa base, le puedes quitar el disco duro al ordenador y sigue teniendo bios
<Den3> ok, pero investigue en google acerca de entrar a la bios de la compaq armada y solo me aparecio que pulsara f10 y lo hice pero no entra a la bios, ademas pulse todos los "f" y no puedo entrar, asi que es caso perdido esto del bios..
<cousteau> esto: http://www.bahj.com/wisp/instructions/screenshots/booting/bios-boot-menu-message.png
<colo> la bios te indica cuano arranca que tecla apretar
<cousteau> arranca y nada más arrancar mantenlo pulsado hasta que haga algo
<cousteau> si no es F10, a veces es F2 o Suprimir (y F12 para el menú de arranque)
<Den3> ya intente todas las formas conocidas y por haber para entrar a la bios pero es imposible...
<xangua> si es armada tons ve con quien te la armo
<cousteau> cuando arrancas te sale una pantalla que dice "Press F10 to enter setup" o algo así?
<Den3> o sea que tiene bios pero no como configurar la bios... : (
<Den3> ja ja ja armada es el modelo
<colo> que  tecla te aparece para apretarccuando arranca la bios?
<xangua> aah ok
<xangua> tons busca el manual de tu compu
<Den3> no no me dice que precione algun boton
<cousteau> o haz una cosa: arranca y nada más darle al botón de encendido mantén pulsadas las teclas F2, F10, F12 y Suprimir, alguna entrará, digo yo...
<cousteau> (hasta se le podría quitar el disco duro para forzar el arranque desde pendrive... pero entonces no lo puedes instalar)
<Den3> ya lo intente de ese modo tambien pero no funciona... ya probe de todas las formas que me has dicho pero es imposible.
<colo> f2 -del- sup proba con esas teclas de a una
<Den3> Lo unico que aparece al arrancar es compaq en letras rojas...
<cousteau> a lo mejor eso ya es la pantalla de carga de Windows
<Den3> lo de la particion fue lo unico que averigue en internet para hacer cargar la bios pero el diskette de reinstalacion de esa bios ya no esta para descargarlo.
<Den3> Asi que solo puedo hacer una instalacion desde windows, porque tambien ese lector de discos me da problemas no lee los discos...
<Den3> Bueno veo que es imposible tener linux en esta pc... Creo que me quedare con windows... Gracias por resolver mis dudas. : )
<pipo65> buenas
<archival> grax, bb
<Borreguito> Holas.. pues no pude poner sonido ALC887 a mi ubuntu 10.04
<Borreguito> alguien del canal lo ha instalado?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos people
<redalqaeda> saludo
<redalqaeda> una pregunta cual es el mejor explorador web para ubuntu???
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, hazehakase (para mi gusto el mejor)
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, creo que eso no es un pregunta con una respuesta objetiva
<redalqaeda> jmanuel ese es rapido
<redalqaeda> y ligero??
<teXuz> alguien tiene openbox?
<redalqaeda> jmanuel ese no esta en el centro dame el link de descarga
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, ¿sabes algo sobre los repositorios?
<redalqaeda> nada
<redalqaeda> soy nuevo en esto de linux
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, ouch, entonces no te pongas a inventar y quédate con el firefox tranquilito
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> gracias
<andres_> saben un canal para java
<jmanuel_cool> no es por nada malo, si no que en este momento no tengo una conexión lo suficientemente buena como para ayudarte correctamente
<jmanuel_cool> y disculpa de verdad
<redalqaeda> otra cosa
<redalqaeda> hay un acelerador de descarga para ubuntu???
<redalqaeda> como el download manager de windows
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, en firefox hay una extensión llamada Downthemall, es el que yo uso
<redalqaeda> ok
<dzup2> redalqaeda: en primer lugar el download de windows o cualquier acelerador son puras mentiras, nunca pasaras de la velocidad de descarga que te de tu proveedor de internet asi te heches y revuelques en la tierra.
<dzup2> JAMAS pasaras de esa velocidad aunque te pinten 1000kbs por milesima de segundo, eso es mentira
<dzup2> si compras 4mbs desde tu isp espera descargas maximas de 400kbs
<redalqaeda> ok
<dzup2> no importa si pones el superwindowspeedboosterdownlo0ad ...no sirve
<teXuz> openbox nadie?
<teXuz> ala de 1 ala de 2
<teXuz> que de ello no allo nada en la web
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> otra cosa hay un descargando bueno de musica como el ares para ubuntu??
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, puedes usar ares en ubuntu
<redalqaeda> o tengo que hacerlo por wine
<dzup2> redalqaeda: copia el enlace de la descarga y pon wget <enlace> en terminal, esa es la velocidad que tendras
<redalqaeda> jmanuel usando WINE
<jmanuel_cool> redalqaeda, busca en google "usar ares sin wine ubuntu" hay varios tutos
<redalqaeda> ok
<jmanuel_cool> en lo personal recomiendo uno de un amigo de aca: mama21mama, su blog se llama mamalibre
<dzup2> lastima que despues de limewire sigue ares, haber cuanto nos dura heh
<TTNK> teXuz: que quieres de openbox?
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> lamewire sucks
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> que bueno que lo cerraron
<nanovany> ke odnaa!
<redalqaeda> es mas la sal que el chivo
<redalqaeda> para correr el ares sin el wine hay que hacer muchas cosa
<redalqaeda> mejor intalo el wine y salgo de eso
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> redalqaeda, si usa ares + wine
<redalqaeda> asi es que lo voy hacer
<redalqaeda> wine+ares
<SorayaUbuntu> hola amigos
<SorayaUbuntu> mi primera duda es como hago para que esta sea el canal que siemrpe comienze cuando inicio xchat
<redalqaeda> cuando intalo algo es necesario hacer un update??
<redalqaeda> en la terminal
<n-iCe> no
<SorayaUbuntu> muchachos habra alguna forma de remover el icono de correo de ubuntu y tambien el de usuario
<SorayaUbuntu> en del panel me refiero,los que interactuan con emphatie
<redalqaeda> soraya si le da un click derecho a la carpeta te sale quitar del panel
<redalqaeda> al icono
<SorayaUbuntu> si pero hay otros con el indicador y se iran tambien
<SorayaUbuntu> solo quiero remover esos dos del pannel no los indicadores como tal
<SorayaUbuntu> quiero el boton de apagar pero sin el usiario y en donde sale el del correo tengo la bateria y el volumen
<SorayaUbuntu> y si uso este comando no hara mal al sistema = sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages
<EGCdigital> el pdf import ya no funciona en OOo
<EGCdigital> T_T
<redalqaeda> ya no hay nadie aqui???
<neito> hola hay alguien todavia
<arp-> ?
<n-iCe> Sí
<neito> arp. hola
<n-iCe> Estoy descargando ya el 10.10
<n-iCe> Ya lo usan?
<arp-> hola
<arp-> si, muchos lo usan
<neito> alguien sabe de alguna pagina de programacion
<n-iCe> neito: qué lenguaje...
<neito> bueno creo que va por aqui
<arp-> http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com/
<neito> pero tengo una duda de algo que me dejaron de tarea
<arp-> :P
<arp-> !ot neito
<kubot> neito: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<neito> gracias
<arp-> de nada
<redalqaeda> hey como reprodusco rmvb
<redalqaeda> ??
<arp-> !google play rmvb ubuntu
<kubot> Reproducir archivos .rmvb en Mplayer -Ubuntu- « Desde mi escritorio: <http://alvarolivares.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/reproducir-archivos-rmvb-en-mplayer-ubuntu/>; Cómo reproducir ficheros .RMVB en Ubuntu: <http://www.harecoded.com/reproducir-ficheros-rmvb-ubuntu-211216>; Ubuntu: Play mp3, extract RAR files, install the java plugin ...: <http://www.harecoded.com/ubuntu-play-mp3-extract-rar-files- (2 more messages)
<arp-> pf
<arp-> rmvb ??
<EGCdigital> pdf import ya no trabaja.
<arp-> o rm?
<EGCdigital> :(
<arp-> fa
<arp-> me confundi de channel
<arp-> :P
<waxlzz> alguien sabe que configuracion de caracteres utiliza la red irc hispano?
<waxlzz> gracias no se cansen
<redalqaeda> bueno para reproducir rmvb es un paso muy largo mejor descargo realplayer
<redalqaeda> lolz
<redalqaeda> hey cual es mejor el vlc player o el smplayer???
<Sadlymistaken> uhmmm
<Sadlymistaken> mejor en cuanto a qué?
<redalqaeda> en reproducir
<Sadlymistaken> me parece más bonito el SmPlayer, en apariencia y usuabilidad tb me gusta más
<Sadlymistaken> reproducir te van a reproducir los dos por igual
<Sadlymistaken> tanto flv, mov, vob....
<redalqaeda> ok entonce intalo smplayer
<Sadlymistaken> bueno
<EGCdigital> smplayer me va mal ultimamente
<EGCdigital> era mi reproductor favorito lo era
<EGCdigital> pero con 1080 y 720p apesta.
<Sadlymistaken> pero redalqaeda recuerda que tienes que instalar los típicos codecs, aunque uses SmPlayer o VLC.... codecs necesitan todos
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa es 1080 ??
<EGCdigital> ...
<EGCdigital> 1080p
<redalqaeda> donde consigo eso codecs
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital, no me pongas puntos suspensivos... que no voy a saberlo yo todo, leche...
<EGCdigital> ...
<EGCdigital> creo que todos ya tenemos reproductores blue ray.
<Sadlymistaken> redalqaeda,  mira, aqui te lo explican muy bien: http://www.ubuntronics.com/2010/04/instalar-codecs-en-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<EGCdigital> no se por que te sorprendes tanto.
<Sadlymistaken> uh, lo que me sorprende es lo chulo que eres... seguro eres de Madrid... jajajaja xD
<Sadlymistaken> como que TODOs tenemos Blue Ray, pues no majo.
<EGCdigital> Europa es el enemigo.
<Sadlymistaken> Yo soy Europeo...
<EGCdigital> ...
<Sadlymistaken> en serio prefieres hablar con puntos, ha hablar de algo interesante?
<Sadlymistaken> jueeeeeeeee
<EGCdigital> usa vlc redalqaeda
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, ya usas Libreoffice, o aún no te atreves?
<EGCdigital> toy feliz con lotus de ibm
<Sadlymistaken> te ha gustado 10.10, o no te atreves a actualizart, todavia?
<EGCdigital> solo que usaba OOo para importa pdf pero ya no funciona bien
<Sadlymistaken> no funciona?
<arp-> una pregunta, alguien anda con 10.10'
<EGCdigital> yo
<arp-> me decis que version de kernel trae por favor
<EGCdigital> bueno en mi mac pero estoy en mi particion de ubuntu.
<Sadlymistaken> eso es que has instalado una extension de pdf editor para el OOo
<EGCdigital> 2.35
<EGCdigital> si Sadlymistaken eso andaba bien en OOo pero ya no.
<arp-> 2.35.x
<arp-> ?
<arp-> damelo exacto
<Sadlymistaken> pero ya no, por qué? Ya toqueteaste algo!!!!
<EGCdigital> 2.35.22
<arp-> gracias
<EGCdigital> por que la pregunta arp..
<arp-> bingo..
<arp-> no, note un Bug en el kernel
<EGCdigital> felicidades.
<arp-> y confirmo lo dicho
<EGCdigital> la comunidad hippie te lo agradecera .
<arp-> y lo acabo de ver en google tb
<arp-> ya esta posteado
<arp-> jeje
<Sadlymistaken> el bug?
<arp-> somos muchos que ya lo vimos
<Sadlymistaken> uhmmm
<arp-> en el kernel 2.6.35
<EGCdigital> cual es l bug?
<Sadlymistaken> si, cual es?
<redalqaeda> hey como desintalo el modo hivernar
<arp-> no tiene relevancia en Ubuntu
<EGCdigital> yo al menos no suelo hibernar..
<EGCdigital> suelo suspender mi lap.
<redalqaeda> como lo quito
<Sadlymistaken> redalqaeda vete a Sistema>Administración>Gestor de Energía ahí puedes configurarlo a tu gusto
<EGCdigital> en opciones de energi
<EGCdigital> brb
<redalqaeda> ok
<Sadlymistaken> redalqaeda,  perdon, está en Sistema>Preferencias... no en ADministración, sorry
<redalqaeda> ya me di cuenta no hay problema gracias
<redalqaeda> se dice que el linux es meno pesado que el windows
<redalqaeda> pero esta intaladera de paquete me tiene loco
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> redalqaeda, pero que yo sepa en windows tb tienes que ir instalando codecs todo el rato
<Sadlymistaken> y adaptar tu hibernación a tu gusto..
<EGCdigital> en el 10.10 no necesitas instalar codecs
<Sadlymistaken> en eso no se diferencia de windows... son otras cosas
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital, no me lo creo.
<EGCdigital> ya que desde la instalacion te pregunta si los deseas o no
<EGCdigital> y te los pone desde el inicio.
<EGCdigital> pues creelo.
<Sadlymistaken> ah bueno EGCdigital  eso será si tienes ya configurado el internet..
<EGCdigital> claro el dhcp debe existir
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<EGCdigital> pero el 10.10 te pregunta si deseas los codecs o flash etc etc
<EGCdigital> desde el incio
<EGCdigital> no neceistas paquetes para tenerte loco
<Sadlymistaken> pero te auto prepara la conexión a internet?
<Sadlymistaken> yo me acuerdo que cuando instalé 10.04 estuve 2 días sin internet, porque no era capaz de arreglarlo...
<Sadlymistaken> no captaba mi tarjeta wifi.... pensaba que no tenia..
<EGCdigital> pues siempre esta el ethernet
<EGCdigital> que es recomendable para una instalacion
<Sadlymistaken> me parece raro que en 10.10 tenga todos los paquetes DE PAGO en el CD instalador...
<EGCdigital> y ahora se viene wayland
<EGCdigital> y bashee
<EGCdigital> y thunderbird.
<Sadlymistaken> bueno EGCdigital, siempre y cuando sea un portatil, y puedas acercarlo al emisor wifi... y tal al que te conectas...
<Sadlymistaken> pero si eres un usuario que sólo se conecta a internet desde una biblioteca por wifi... me parece un poco imposible usar el ethernet..
<EGCdigital> Bueno voy a jugar shank
<Sadlymistaken> thunderbird ya deberia venir antes EGCdigital  en eso se equivocaron hace mucho
<Sadlymistaken> adios EGCdigital
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<arp-> adios EGCdigital
<redalqaeda> bueno hasta yo me voy
<redalqaeda> chao a todos y mil gracias por la ayuda
<kovac> Hola hay una cosa que no tengo clara , que es mejor para usar ubuntu 10.04 un formato de archivos ext3 transaccional o el ext4?
<kovac> y si tengo 2g de memoria ram cuanta memoria swap debo de reservar?
<alberto> Hola buenas
<alexneb_> holagente
<alexneb_> :)
<alexneb_> gente nesecito ayuda.. alguien ha usado slitaz?
<cousteau> #slitaz
<alexneb_> cousteau,  es español?
<alexneb_> XD
<cousteau> no... pero es que esto es para ubuntu
<alexneb_> cousteau,  como es una minidistro ...y nosotros los ubunteros solemos ser curiosos..
<cousteau> ya, si está bien probarla... pero aquí no damos soporte
<cousteau> en todo caso, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<alexneb_> estoy iniciando ubuntu desde una live y me dice el siguiente error
<alexneb_> cannot mount ubuntu abort
<alexneb_> now you can try to setup /mnt/image manually
<alexneb_> que puedo hacer'
<alexneb_> ?
<alexneb_> como nomto manual?
<cousteau> creo que   mkdir /mnt/image; mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt/image
<Yoques> muy buenasç
<cousteau> cdrom, no cdrom0
<cousteau> argh, mis lectores de CD están desordenados, el de arriba (que uso más) es cdrom1 y el de abajo es cdrom, ¿se pueden cambiar?
<cousteau> el gnome-volume-control-applet me da saltos de 5% cuando hago scroll, hay alguna forma de que sea más fino (3%, por ejemplo)?
<javuchi> cousteau: abre el programa gconf-editor
<javuchi> y dale a buscar la palabra "volume"
<cousteau> abierto está
<javuchi> prueba con una que se llama volume_step
<cousteau> nada...
<cousteau> la he encontrado, pero creo que no era, porque pone 6 y a mí me salta de 5 en 5
 * cousteau busca el código fuente de la app
<javuchi> cousteau: ese valor es para cuando pulsas la tecla de volumen
<cousteau> he encontrado un "0.05" en el código fuente de gnome-media... pero no me veo compilando
<cousteau> ya me he cansado
<esmirlin> hola, alguien sabe cómo puedo ponerme en contacto con quien sea para contribuir localizando ubuntu al español, francés y catalán¿?
<cousteau> en launchpad
<esmirlin> cousteau: pero cómo¿? quiero decir es que no tengo mucha idea de qué software se usa ni nada, necesito aprender un poquito esas cositas porque me gustaría colaborar
<cousteau> esmirlin: las traducciones que yo he visto se hacen a través de la web, entras en la página de un proyecto de launchpad, le das a Help translate, y ahí te aparecen cosas
<cousteau> así arreglé (o intenté arreglar) algunos fallos que había en gbrainy
<esmirlin> pensaba que se hacía de otra forma xD
<LinCe> hola a todos!
<LinCe> un saludo desde madrid
<LinCe> todos duermen por aqui?
<LinCe> jeje
 * erUSUL bosteza
<LinCe> jejeje
<LinCe> es siempre tan aburrido aqui?
<linux-k> una problema en yuotube mi da que el video tiene error y tambien en facebook los videos no foncionan porque pasa esto
<javuchi> hola yo estoy despierto
<javuchi> linux-k: que navegador usas?
<linux-k> de google
<linux-k> chormium
<ElNota> esmirlin: Pues no, es bastante fácil; los errores también se reportan allí
<javuchi> linux-k: intenta instalar la última versión dechrome
<linux-k> hay una vercion nuevo
<linux-k> una pregunta por favor
<erUSUL> linux-k: tienes instalado ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<linux-k> no lo siii
<javuchi> http://www.google.com/chrome?hl=es
<erUSUL> linux-k: instalalo
<linux-k> en firefox cuendo entro a un pajena en arabi me da lo que esta escreto en un formto asta qu e no puedo leier lo
<javuchi> linux-k: tienes que instalar la localización árabe para que no tengas problemas
<javuchi> en Sistema->Administración->Soporte de idiomas
<linux-k> y como puedo a ser lo
<linux-k> pero javuchi cuendo entro veo que el arabi esta mal escretooo
<javuchi> linux-k: tienes que instalar el idioma árabe al completo
<javuchi> en donde te he dicho
<linux-k> como puedo solocionar esta problema
<linux-k> cuendo entro a facebook para hablar con amigos arabes mi sale a siبمناسبة حلول الذكرى 35 للمسيرة الخضراء المجيدة.. تتقدم أسرة صفحة تطوان نيابة عن أهالي المدينة بأحر التهاني لأمير المؤمنين صاحب الجلالة الملك محمد السادس نصره الله و إلى كافة الشعب المغربي راجين من ال
<linux-k> له العلي القدير أن يعيد هذه الذكرى على جلالته و على الأمة المغربية بالنصر و التمكين
<linux-k> ves ahora bien pero en facebook sale mal
<CuriousX> linux-k: puede ser que esto sirba tambien ---> sudo apt-get install language-pack-ar language-pack-ar-base sword-language-pack-ar
<javuchi> linux-k: ya te lo he dicho varias veces, necesitas instalar el idioma Árame en Sistema->Administración->Soporte de idiomas
<linux-k> ok gracias
<cousteau> linux-k: a mí me salía bien... bueno, no sé árabe, pero daba el pego
<cousteau> xaval22: feliz cumpleaños!
<cousteau> a menos que esté del revés o algo... pero en principio Firefox es capaz de manejar texto RTL (de derecha a izquierda)
<cousteau> de hecho estoy usando ChatZilla (bajo Firefox) y eso que has puesto si lo intento seleccionar lo selecciona de derecha a izquierda
<linux-k> que has dechoooo cousteau
<cousteau> dónde te has quedado?
<pableras_> Hola
<linux-k> todo esata bien gracias
<linux-k> yo quiero a ser un blog a lgien mi puede ayudar en como puedo a ser lo
<cousteau> puedes instalar wordpress, o ir a Wordpress/Blogger y crearlo
<hashashin> nas
<linux-k> installe la interface unity donde puedo en cuntrar la en mi pc
<dabor> linux-k, unity &
<dabor> mutter –replace &
<linux-k> es una tema mera esto http://www.noticiasubuntu.com/unity-la-nueva-interfaz-de-ubuntu-netbook-edition-video/
<linux-k> quiero borar un calapeta en sestema de archevos como puedo a ser lo
<mimecar> si la carpeta está en tu carpeta de usuario con el navegador de archivos
<linux-k> no lo si pero mi parese que es un veruos
<mimecar> escribe más despacio, no se te entiende
<erUSUL> linux-k: ¿ por qué crees que es un "virus" ?
<linux-k> porque tiene un number a si /012<_body>/012<
<linux-k> y yo no tengo a nengona archivo a si
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<linux-k> 10.10
<huevo_> usas teclado dvorak?
<linux-k> no los si
<mimecar> linux-k: haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea ese archivo
<linux-k> como lo hagooo
<linux-k> es que soy nuevo
<linux-k> en linux
<mimecar> igual que lo haces en windows
<huevo_> tecla impr petsis y el fichero que sale lo culegas en imageshack
<erUSUL> linux-k: que archivo es; y donde se encuentra?
<ElWuilMeR> Como instalar y usar Unity en la pc de escritorio alguna guia recomendada.??
<linux-k> esta en media
<mimecar> linux-k: no es un virus
<hashashin> ¿alguien sabe si es normal que no tenga, en el menú sistema, administración lo de administrar los servicios en la 10.10?
<mimecar> es una partición de tu disco duro
<linux-k> sestema de archivos >media >
<mimecar> que no tiene nombre y pone el número de serie
<erUSUL> hashashin: si es normal; con el cambio a upstart el programa se quedo bastante obsoleto
<hashashin> y no hay sustituto erUSUL? a mano hay que hacerlo?
<linux-k> pero no tengo nada en esta clapte
<erUSUL> hashashin: si; que quieres hacer?
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada más linux-k
<linux-k> siii gracias
<linux-k> tienes razon
<linux-k> mimecar
<hashashin> pues parar lo q no necesito erUSUL
<erUSUL> hashashin: lo que no necesites desinstalalo ;)
<linux-k> algien mi puede ayudar a ser un blog
<mimecar> linux-k: entra en blogger / wordpress y usalos
<wrf> eso lo puedes hacer desde el monitor de sistema hashashin
<linux-k> no tengo mucha expriencia en como a ser lo
<dabor>  a ser lo..............?
<mimecar> linux-k: entra en las webs de los dos proyectos y sigue las instrucciones
<linux-k> como poner lo
<linux-k> vale
<wrf> ajajajjajajajaj
<hashashin> pero ahi matas el proceso wrf no es muy elegante XD y al reiniciar se volvería a cargar
<wrf> si eso si
<hashashin> se que existe el comando services sólo preguntaba si habían quitao la interfaz gráfica
<hashashin> que veo q si
<hashashin> van como los cangrejos esta gente
<hashashin> XD
<mimecar> no tiene sentido usar herramientas que no funcionan bien con ubuntu
<mimecar> el software evoluciona
<wrf> y a veces involuciona tb ahi de todo
<linux-k> tengo a esta tema en /home/khalid/Escritorio/manzanatux/GdmGreeterTheme.desktop y cuendo la quiero installar no quiere mi dese que lEl lugar no es una carpeta.
<mimecar> linux-k: no puedes instalar temas para GDM
<linux-k> por que
<mimecar> está deshabilitado por cambios en el funcionamiento interno
<wrf> pq no es una carpeta esta en el escritorio
<linux-k> y que tengo que a ser
<mimecar> no puedes hacer nada
<linux-k> estoy con uestedes y no puedo a ser nada nooooooooooooo
<wrf> quieres instalar un tema de escritorio linux-k?
<linux-k> si
<mimecar> wrf: es un tema para GDM
<wrf> y cual es el problema?
<wrf> y q pasa?
<mimecar> que la opción de instalar temas no está
<linux-k> la desgarge y la pone en escritorio pero cuendo la quiero ejuecutar no quiere
<wrf> a vale no lo sabia mimecar
<linux-k> No se pudo mostrar «/home/khalid/Escritorio/manzanatux/GdmGreeterTheme.desktop».
<mimecar> es una cosa poco lógica quitar esa opción de gdm
<linux-k> El lugar no es una carpeta.
<wrf> pues si
<ElWuilMeR> Ya logre instalar el unity pero no me va bien :( no tengo los paneles y solo muestra el cairo-dock
<mimecar> ElWuilMeR: ¿tienes un netbook?
<ElWuilMeR> no tengo los botones minimizar, maximizar y cerrar :( y las ventana se sobre ponen
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar: No, una pc de escritorio :D
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres usar un interfaz de usuario preparado para pantallas pequeñas?
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar: curiosidad pues he visto últimamente hacen mucha mencion a unity
<mimecar> sobre los gustos de los que hacen ubuntu...
<hashashin> he encontrado un sustituto de services-manager si alguien le interesa se llama "bum" XD
<linux-k> esto lo que mi pasa  file:///home/khalid/Escritorio/Pantallazo.png
<mimecar> linux-k: es un poco dificil que lo podamos ver..
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<owl_> Alguien podría ayudarme con la instalación de un cable PL2303 Serial Port. ???
<linux-k> donde lo pongoooooooooooo
<erUSUL> owl_: enchufalo y listo; deberia aparecer un /dev/ttyUSB0
<mimecar> linux-k: no hace falta que repitas las letras
<linux-k> yo soy nuevo y quiere aprender y la jente solo sabe de ser a si esto y esto como puedo a ser lo
<owl_> Te explico erUSUL... Ya lo instalé he tratado de utilizarlo con minicom, dentro de la configuración del mismo he colocado la ruta "/dv/ttyUSB0"; pero continúa sin funcionar.
<erUSUL> dev no dv
<owl_> dev*
<erUSUL> owl_: haz « ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0 » está el dev ahi?
<owl_> Si erUSUL. Asi es.
<mimecar> !screenshot | linux-k
<kubot> linux-k: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<erUSUL> owl_: entonces; que es lo que no funciona? para que usas minicom?
<erUSUL> owl_: que error tienes?
<linux-k> vale
<owl_> Para administrar un equipo cisco a través de puerto consola. Con otro pc que posee puerto serial lo realizo sin ningún problema.
<owl_> Pero dado que mi laptop no posee el mismo compré el convertidor.
<erUSUL> owl_: mira loe prmisos del puerto.
<owl_> crw-rw----
<erUSUL> no, el usuario y grupo
<linux-k> ya lo he heho
<clvx> hola, para hacer rollback a los updates del synaptic.. se acaba de actualizar el flashplayer y la actualización ha corrompido el plugin.. estoy usando ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> linux-k: pon el enlace
<clvx> ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<erUSUL> owl_: ? es "root dialout" ? estás en el grupo dialout?
<owl_> Si erUSUL.
<linux-k> no si que quieres de ser
<mimecar> linux-k: ¿ya has subido la imagen a imagebin?
<linux-k> si
<erUSUL> owl_: pues sin saber que error es el que da no puedo adivinar el problema
<mimecar> pon el enlace que te ha dado esa web
<owl_> Al iniciar minicom erUSUL debería ingresar a la consola del equipo para poder administrarlo.
<owl_> Sin embargo no me muestra nada
<owl_> Mi duda es la siguiente:
<linux-k> ahora te has vesto elproblema
<mimecar> linux-k: ??
<owl_> Como estar seguro de que sea la tty correcta la de mi cable? Cómo podría comprobar?
<erUSUL> owl_: a lo mejor tienes que cambiar la configuracion del puerto. velocidad paridad de bits etc
<linux-k> si
<owl_> Está configurada correctamente erUSUL, garantizado.
<erUSUL> owl_: haz « tailf /var/log/messages » en un terminal. enchufa el cable y aparecerá la info en la consola
<owl_> Ok, voy a ello.
<mimecar> linux-k: no te entiendo
<linux-k> ahora entre en workgroub
<linux-k> has ves to la foto
<mimecar> ¿has subido la imagen a imagebin si o no?
<linux-k> siiiii
<mimecar> pon el enlace que te ha dado esa web
<erUSUL> linux-k: pues danos la url
<linux-k> ah nooo o
<linux-k> vale espera
<linux-k> http://imagebin.org/122040
<mimecar> linux-k: es lo de GDM?
<linux-k> si
<mimecar> ya te he dicho antes que no puedes ponerlo
<clvx> ya lo arregle, gracias por nada.. forze la versión del paquete en el synaptic
<mimecar> de nada
<linux-k> vale
<owl_> Efectivamente he comprobado que es /dev/ttyUSB0 sin embargo en minicom no consigo ingresar a la consola del rotuer.
<owl_> router*
<erUSUL> owl_: como dije  a lo mejor tienes que cambiar la configuracion del puerto. velocidad, paridad de bits, etc
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<owl_> Si erUSUL, ya lo he hecho, 9600 de velocidad, sin paridad, 1 bit de parada y sin control de flujo; pero nada.
<erUSUL> owl_: pues entonces no se que puede ser.
<owl_> Ok, gracias por la colaboración erUSUL. Llevo tiempo tratando de utilizar éste cable, me harta tener que usar virtualbox para administrar mi router.
<erUSUL> owl_: has probado con otro programa? cu ? gtkterm ?
<owl_> Con cutecom, dejame intentar con gtkterm para ver.
<pipo65> buenas
<anti_> hola
<hiko_hitokiri> pipo65, buenas
<pipo65> hola hiko_hitokiri
<Mhaddog> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema con un usb thumb drive?... No logro conseguir acceso de escritura al disco y ubuntu lo monta automaticamente... necesito descomprimir algo en el y no he podido, esta fomateado en ext2
<hey_> Hola a todos
<hey_> Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar los repos de kde 4.5?
<hey_> Quiero instalarselos a mi debian
<dabor> hey_, google: kde 4.5 en debian (hay varias paginas) pero recien está en experimental
<dabor> hey_, usa el canal #debian-es
<hey_> dabor: són de hace meses
<voyager1> buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> voyager1, buenas
<voyager1> esto está muy tranquilo
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<hashashin> es seguro pasar de 10.04 a 10.10 con aptitude?
<peluza_> buenos dias
<javuchi> hashashin: mucha gente está descontenta con 10.10 y 10.04 ya va muy bien
<javuchi> nunca fue seguro aptitude ni apt-get para hacer una operación de tal magnitud
<hashashin> entonces update-manager -d en todo caso no?
<javuchi> si, y aun no es seguro del todo...
<peluza_> tengo problemas con mi navegador firefox
<hashashin> ok ok XD
<peluza_> alguien me puede ayudar
<peluza_> por favor
<peluza_> saludos
<hashashin> di que problema tienes peluza_ no hay adivinos aquí creo
<cousteau> di cuál es el problema y si alguien lo sabe responderá
<peluza_> gracias mi problema es que cuando trato de abrir una pagina en esmas o yahoo me dirreciona a otra pagina
<peluza_> o me manda un mensaje de error
<flypp> eso no tiene nada que ver con firefox, creo yo
<peluza_> cuando lo hago en windows se abren bien las paginas
<cousteau> página de ejemplo?
<peluza_> esmas.com
<Sakyapa> hoygan me olvidé la clave de mi kdewallet, cómo hago para recuperarla?
<fosco_> buenas
<Sakyapa> hoygan me olvidé la clave de mi kdewallet, cómo hago para recuperarla?
<cousteau> peluza_: a mí me va, mira: http://imagebin.org/122055
<cousteau> no será que tienes un plugin o algo incordiando?
<peluza_> no se que pase a mi no me permite
<hashashin> Sakyapa, cd ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/ , mv kdewallet.kwl kdewallet.kwl.bk y reinicias kde
<peluza_> me manda a una pagina de dubleclik
<cousteau> peluza_: tienes algo instalado en el firefox? bloqueador de anuncios o algo así?
<cousteau> (yo uso flashblock y adblock y me ha cargado)
<cousteau> te sale algún mensaje de error o algo?
<cousteau> "dubleclick" son anuncios, no? no será que te ha abierto un popup?
<cousteau> haz una cosa: instálate el adblock
<flypp> no hace falta, desde chromium y firefox a mí me va bian
<flypp> *bien
<flypp> algo pasa... igual algún complemento "raro" instalado
<flypp> peluza_, "host eresmas.com" te devuelve la ip 62.37.237.15?
<Sakyapa> gracias hashashin
<hashashin> nada
<peluza_> no se abre como ventanas emergente o pop up
<peluza_> lo que hace es que al estar abriendo la pagina automaticamente se abre otra con anuncios de sofware
<peluza_> ya revise mis preferencias y tengo bloqueadas las ventanas emergentes
<flypp> peluza_, escribe en terminal: host eresmas.com
<flypp> qué ip devuelve?
<cousteau> se abre _otra_, no? es decir, en otra pestaña o ventana
<cousteau> es que el bloqueador de ventanas emergentes no siempre funciona
<flypp> ah, si es otra... pues ya puede ser
<peluza_> ok permiteme
<peluza_> 62.37.237.15
<peluza_> esta direccion
<peluza_> eresmas.com mail is handled by 10 ine.wanadoo.es.
<peluza_> y este mensaje
<cousteau> adblock ftw! https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/1865/
<peluza_> cual instalo el adblock plus 1.3.1
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: juagndo al dofus
<cousteau> peluza_: sí, dale a "añadir a firefox"
<cousteau> (créeme, internet es distinto una vez has puesto bloqueador de anuncios)
<peluza_> costeau te agradesco tu ayuda
<peluza_> pero  ahora me manda mensaje de error que no puede descargar este complemento por que es malicioso
<cousteau> no, en todo caso te avisará de que una página está pidiendo que instales un complemento, y que si no sabes qué es podría ser algo malicioso
<cousteau> "Instale complementos sólo de autores en los que confíe. El software malicioso puede dañar su ordenador o violar su privacidad." -> no dicen que _sea_ malicioso, sólo que si lo fuera podría dañar el ordenador bla bla bla
<davirrirri> Hola, saludos para todos. Uds saben cómo solucionar el problema de compatibilidad de arquitecturas de VirtualBox?
<flypp> qué problema?
<cousteau> vamos, que si vas a una página rara, a lo mejor alguien podría colgar un plugin que hiciese cosas malas... no es el caso ya que addons.mozilla.org es de la propia Mozilla
<peluza_> ok
<peluza_> lo sigo intentanto
<davirrirri> hola flypp . Que cuando vas a virtualizar un so te dice que error porque el so invitado es de 64 bits y el host es de 32 (pero mi host es de 64 too)
<davirrirri> flypp,
<davirrirri> hola flypp . Que cuando vas a virtualizar un so te dice que error porque el so invitado es de 64 bits y el host es de 32 (pero mi host es de 64 too)
<flypp> davirrirri, que tengas un procesador de 64bits no quiere decir forzosamente que tu sistema operativo es de 64 bits
<davirrirri> flypp, aja, pero ambos son de 64: mi so y mi procesador lo son
<flypp> davirrirri, qué te devuelve "uname -m"?
<flypp> (en tu equipo real=
<davirrirri> x86_64
<flypp> la versión de virtualbox que tienes instalada... ¿es la de los repos? la ose?
<davirrirri> no, es la 3.2
<davirrirri> metí el ultimo repositorio
<davirrirri> pero igual sucede con ose
<davirrirri> peramte te cuento algo:
<flypp> cuál es el sistema operativo "invitado"?
<davirrirri> flypp, yo ya estuve leyendo en web y es un problema de licencias entre intel y amd. la solución es activar la opción de virtualizar en bios y meterle algo al VB, pero ninguna de las dos la encuentro
<davirrirri> arch linux 65 bits
<davirrirri> *64
<flypp> leñe, pues arch lo tengo yo virtualizado
<flypp> ah, pero es la i686
<davirrirri> perame te busco la web para que me ayudes a interpretar, ya me da es piedra la cantidad de tiempo que le he invertido a esto
<Sakyapa> hoygan, en un foro me dijeron que para solucionar un problema del emesene debía instalar los paquetes gstreamer
<Sakyapa> cual es el nombre de esos paquetes?
<Sakyapa> porque busque en el KPackageKit y me figuran muchos y no sé cual/es instalar
<mimecar> gstreamer
<flypp> davirrirri, según parece debes usar el repo de aur para la arquitectura x86_64
<mimecar> Sakyapa: que paquetes te dijeron que instalases
<davirrirri> flypp, pero el so host es ubuntu, ARCH es el invitado que deseo instalar
<davirrirri> mira, este es mi caso: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10344&start=0
<Sakyapa> esto me dijeron "Install all gstreamer packages or at least the ones referred to playbin"
<davirrirri> este es el error que me sale: kernel requires an x86_64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<mimecar> instala playbin y por dependencias irá el que corresponda
<peluza_> gracias cousteau pero sigue igual mi navegador
<Sakyapa> genial
<Sakyapa> gracias
<mimecar> davirrirri: le has puesto que el sistema virtual es de 64 bits?
<mimecar> el mensaje te dice que es de 32
<davirrirri> en VB dónde se pone eso?
<davirrirri> ya mismo voy a revisar
<Sakyapa> hoygan que playbin no me sale ningun paquete en el KPackageKit
<Sakyapa> lo instalo desde Konsole?
<mimecar> davirrirri: cuando creas el sistema virtual
<flypp> davirrirri, "We can't fix it unfortunately. The mechanism to change the VT-x setting is locked." << Toca esperar
<mimecar> Sakyapa: si no te sale en kpackagekit no te saldrá en ningún sitio
<fosco_> Sakyapa: es "oigan"
<mimecar> y es oigan, no hoygan
<Sakyapa> uh!
<Sakyapa> pero, entonces?
<davirrirri> gracias flypp , osea que es un problema del VB?
<davirrirri> y no tiene solución?
<Sakyapa> qué hago? : /
<mimecar> davirrirri: no es ningún problema
<mimecar> define la máquina virtual de 64
<mimecar> Sakyapa: busca que paquete de gstreamer necesita ese programa
<flypp> parece ser que no es capaz de identificar las capacidades de virtualización del procesador, aunque actives/desactives la característica vt-x
<davirrirri> mimecar, ok, lo voy a crear el sistema again
<davirrirri> flypp, eso es lo raro, que la opción de vt-x lo quitaron, ya no existe en configuración
<davirrirri> sin embargo voy a hacer lo que me dice mimecar
<flypp> yo voy a poner a bajar la iso de arch, porque quiero probarlo
<davirrirri> flypp, pero no me dijiste que ya lo tenías virtualizado? osea, ya debes tener el iso
<flypp> la de 32 bits, voy a bajar la de 64
<davirrirri> y tienes procesador intel?
<flypp> sí
 * flypp me ausento un rato, ahora vuelvo
<davirrirri> flypp, excelente! entonces descargatelo y me cuentas qué tal te corre
<davirrirri> a ver si te pasa lo mismo que a mi
<Tokio-VS-Maveric> hola, me ayudais un segundillo? estoy a punto de instalar maverick tengo un hd de 40Gg ATA y otro de 320Gg SATA, me preguntaba en cual sseria mejor instalar la particion raiz
<mimecar> depende del espacio que quieras dedicar a ubuntu
<Yoques> si, Tokio-VS-Maveric  sencillamente depende de ti
<Tokio-VS-Maveric> me recomiendan de 30 a 40gg
<mimecar> usa el disco de 40 entero
<Yoques> pues pilla el ATA, no?
<Tokio-VS-Maveric> por eso la duda se suone que el de 320Gg SATA es más rápido que el de 40Gg ATA
<Yoques> yo haría eso
<fosco__> Tokio-VS-Maveric: la particion raiz, sin home ni nada especial debería tener un minimo de 5gb, recomendado 10gb, a partir de ahi cuanto más mejor
<Yoques> pero tambien se supone que es más rápido linux ;P
<mimecar> vas a tener que poner todo en uno de los discos
<Sakyapa> hoygan muchas gracias
<Yoques> xD
<Sakyapa> al final ni sé lo que he instalado
<Sakyapa> pero logré hacer andar el emesene
<mimecar> Sakyapa: no pongas hoygan
<Sakyapa> ah lo siento
<Yoques> yo es que me parto
<Sakyapa> por qué no?
<mimecar> hace daño a la vista
<Sakyapa> osantiagoleiras@hotmail.comh
<Sakyapa> oh
<Yoques> HOYGAN MUXAS GRASIAS
<Sakyapa> ups
<Sakyapa> xD
<mimecar> cometer dos faltas de ortografía en la misma palabra es complicado
<Sakyapa> es que a mí me causa gracia
<Yoques> es un esfuerzo que solo está al alcance de los más frikis
<mimecar> Sakyapa: la sensación que das a los demas no es de gracia
<fosco__> Sakyapa: escribir mal no tiene ninguna gracia
<mimecar> es de que no sabes escribir
<Yoques> pues yo me estoy partiendo
<Yoques> xD
<Sakyapa> ven?
<Sakyapa> he logrado que yoques se ría
<Sakyapa> :)
<Sakyapa> es el poder del oigan mal escrito
<Yoques> hacía tiempo que no reía tanto en una sala de ubuntu
<mimecar> Sakyapa: poniendo hoygan lo único que pueden hacer es que no te hagan caso
<Yoques> yo entendí que era de broma, vamos...
<Sakyapa> jajaj
<Sakyapa> está bien
<MAKUBEX> BUENAS
<Sakyapa> ya no lo hago
<MAKUBEX> buenas
<Sakyapa> pero deberían reirse más
<Sakyapa> vuenas
<MAKUBEX> jajaja
<hashashin> si estaba claro que era broma pq no puso hoygan hamijos, sólo hoygan XD
<mimecar> reise por faltas de ortografía...
<mimecar> reirse
<Yoques> hashashin, sips... jajaja
<Sakyapa> está bien para los que no tenemos un humor tan refinado como el suyo doctor
<Sakyapa> en fin, yo estoy muy contento
<Yoques> GRASIAS DE ANTEBRASO
<mimecar> dejarlo ya
<Yoques> xD
<Yoques> un poco de humor no hace mal, hoygan..
<Sakyapa> ahora me gustaría poder conectarme al wifi
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Yoques> enga, a la palestra con las dudas
<mimecar> entrar ahí si quereis decir tonterias
<Yoques> no se enfade usted, caballero, que destensa mucho unas risas
<mimecar> Yoques: el canal es de soporte
<Yoques> Sakyapa, qué le pasa a tu wifi?
<Sakyapa> bueno, instalé kubuntu, luego los codecs, al principio no reconocía la placa, luego de unos días se solucionó el problema
<Sakyapa> pero aunque reconozca las redes no conecta a la mía
<Sakyapa> dice aguardando autorización
<Sakyapa> la clave está bien puesta
<Sakyapa> pero nunca conecta, siempre dice eso
<Yoques> igual no tienes bien la encriptacion
<Yoques> igual no corresponde a la que debe ser
<Yoques> o igual es tema de MAYUS minus
<mimecar> Sakyapa: ¿es tu red wifi o la del vecino?
<Sakyapa> jajajaja
<Sakyapa> no hombre, que es la mía
<mimecar> entra por cable al router y mira si detecta la conexión
<Sakyapa> mm ok
<Sakyapa> ahora lo tengo conectado directo al modem
<joaco> hola no puedo instalar paquetes rpm
<joaco> estoy usando alien
<joaco> pero me genera error
<joaco> estoy tratando de instalar goo open office
<cousteau> que yo sepa el go-oo tiene repos para ubuntu
<cousteau> de todas formas, qué error sale?
<fosco__> joaco: no es buena idea usar paquetes de otras distribuciones, mejor busca los paquetes de goo para ubuntu o instala libreoffice que es más reciente
<cousteau> "Go-oo joins forces with LibreOffice", no te interesaría instalar el LibreOffice ya que estás?
<joaco> como el libre office
<joaco> el open office
<joaco> ??
<joaco> el original
<cousteau> no, el LibreOffice
<cousteau> !libreoffice
<kubot> El facto !libreoffice no existe.
<cousteau> maldito...
<cousteau> es un fork de OpenOffice, por si Oracle hace algo raro
<joaco> este si existe
<joaco> mira
<joaco> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/09/30/ubuntu-cambiara-openoffice-por-libreoffice
 * edgardoweb is away: "Almuerzing"
<EGCdigital> pero ya no hay pdf import
<EGCdigital> T_T
<EGCdigital> no funciona
<joaco> mmm
<joaco> y que tal el goo office
<dzup2> edgardoweb: almuerzing? heh
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> todo se puede importar a pdf con cups-pdf
<aprigio> s?, s? que hay.
<cousteau> en la página de Go-OO dicen que Ubuntu viene con el Go-OO en los repos, y que se llama "openoffice.org", pero me suena que es distinto del Go-OO
<cousteau> como un punto medio entre go-oo y OO.o
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> pruebalo sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
 * cousteau comprueba si "goo office" es lo mismo que "go openofice"
<aprigio> http://www.documentfoundation.org/download/
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> con eso ya todo lo que imprimas en esa impresora estara en pdf
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> intentalo
<cousteau> ^Scott_Pilgrim^: se refiere a importar un PDF
<cousteau> eso que tú dices sería exportarlo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> cousteau, pero si tiene la opcion para imprimir
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> tambien tendra el pdf
<cousteau> antes se podía importar y editar con el OO.o Draw
<mimecar> no es lo mismo ^Scott_Pilgrim^
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> intentato instala este programa
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<mimecar> imprimir a pdf no es lo mismo que importar un pdf
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> no es lo mismo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> eso es claro
<cousteau> ^Scott_Pilgrim^: lo que quiere es abrir un PDF con el OpenOffice y editarlo, no crear un PDF
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> pero se llega al mismo resultado
<mimecar> no se llega
<mimecar> importas el pdf y tienes un documento de texto
<joaco> mmm
<joaco> que mal
<cousteau> importar = pdf->openoffice, exportar = openoffice->pdf
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> cousteau, yo no quiero hacer nada con OO y pdfs eso dile a la persona que tiene dudas
<joaco> wow
<cousteau> ^Scott_Pilgrim^: lo que quiere EGCdigital es abrir un PDF con el OpenOffice y editarlo, no crear un PDF
<cousteau> (así mejor?)
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> cousteau, con esos diagramitas parece que tu lo entiendes mejor man
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> cousteau, pues dile a el
<EGCdigital> exacto cousteau
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> ignorado
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> cousteau,
<cousteau> ^Scott_Pilgrim^: te digo a ti que eres el que no había entendido la cuestión
<cousteau> aunque una vez probé el importador de PDFs y era una porquería
<Sakyapa> hoy..
<Sakyapa> oigan
<Sakyapa> he probado varias veces
<cousteau> importa el PDF, pero no es como si convirtieras el PDF en ODT... también está el pdfedit o algo así
<Sakyapa> y no conecta por cable al router
<EGCdigital> el nuevo guitar heaven de Santana
<EGCdigital> esta a otro nivel!
<EGCdigital> ftw!
<EGCdigital> pdf import sucks
<mimecar> EGCdigital: centrate en la temática del canal
<mimecar> Sakyapa: ¿no accedes a la página de configuración del router?
<joaco> disculpen no se puede instalar goo office desde los repòs?
<mimecar> joaco: para que lo necesitas instalar?
<Sakyapa> es que no me acuerdo la dirección
<Sakyapa> me la podés decir?
<mimecar> puede ser 192.1680.0.1
<Sakyapa> ok
<EGCdigital> ok mimecar
<joaco> por que lo ocupo
<Sakyapa> luego pruebo, tengo que ir a comprar queso para mi omelette
<Sakyapa> gracias oye!
<mimecar> joaco: es lo mismo que el openoffice
<EGCdigital> te refieres al idioma mimecar ?
<joaco> y el open office no me anda
<EGCdigital> ok ok... pdfimport apesta no lo bajen
<mimecar> EGCdigital: a hablar de cosas que no tienen relación con ubuntu
<EGCdigital> aun no hay software hippie que edite bien un pdf.
<EGCdigital> aaaaaaaa oks mimecar !
<mimecar> joaco: que error te da?
<joaco> algo de java
<mimecar> openoffice funciona aunque no tengas java puesto
<EGCdigital> java eww.
<joaco> entonces encontre el goo office
<mimecar> escribe el error
<mimecar> joaco: te pasará el mismo error
<joaco> mmm
<joaco> que madre
<joaco> !!1
<cousteau> EGCdigital: qué me dices de latex? te parece lo bastante jipi?
<EGCdigital> bastante
<EGCdigital> cousteau,
<cousteau> o pdfedit
<EGCdigital> peor ese
<cousteau> latex es bastante pro, sobre todo para textos científicos
<EGCdigital> cuanto tengas una mac sabras lo que es ser pro!
<cousteau> (mejor seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<EGCdigital> mientras tanto sigue con tu software hippie!
<EGCdigital> si mejor!
<dannyLopez> wenas
<EGCdigital> ahora se va a poner grinch el mimecar
<EGCdigital> nas!
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo problemas con mi compiz (noob)
<EGCdigital> que paso?
<dannyLopez> instale el compiz y me funciono bien luego reinicie el sistema y dejo de aparecer la barra de titulos
<cousteau> algo de la decoración... me suena haberlo oído
<cousteau> !decoracion
<kubot> El facto !decoracion no existe.
<cousteau> ya empezamos
<sansen> tenes que seleccionar en las opciones del compiz  decoracion de ventanas
<fosco_> dannyLopez: abre un terminal y ejecuta emerald --replace &
<fosco_> si te dice q no lo tienes instalalo
<sansen> no todos tienen emerald instalado
<mimecar> aparte, es un proyecto muerto
<dannyLopez> fosco_,  [1] 13379
<cousteau> esto quizá? http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion#Error_con_ventanas_en_pantalla_completa
<cousteau> wow, un proceso que empieza por 1337
<dannyLopez> cousteau, osea...? q es eso?
<cousteau> dannyLopez: eso sale cada vez que ejecutas un proceso acabado en & (un proceso en segundo plano)
<fosco_> dannyLopez: se muestran ahora los bordes de la ventana?
<dannyLopez> si ahora si, pero cuando activo los efectos extras se desactivan
<fosco_> entonces no es q falle la decoracion es q te falla compiz
<fosco_> ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y si da error pega todo (comando+error) en pastebin.com
<gustavo__> hola gente...alguien me podria ayudar con lucid??? cada vex despues de suspender mi portatil...nautilus no responde
<gustavo__> eso me passa siempre depsue de suspender o hibernar el equipo...y luego intento abrir nautilus pero no responde
<gustavo__> q podria ser ..porfavor
<gustavo__> ?¿¿
<mimecar> solo falla nautilus?
<EGCdigital> hicsite alguna modificaion a tu nautilus?
<dannyLopez> de nuevo yo
<dannyLopez> bueno ya me canse de esto quiero reinstalas el ubuntu 10.04 pero no se como
<dannyLopez> instalarlo sobre el 10.10 y q se elimine por completo todo de todo el 10.10 y el 10.04
<fosco_> dannyLopez: si eso es lo que quieres hazlo
<dannyLopez> fosco_,  pero no se como hacerlo, me puedes explicar?
<fosco_> metes el CD , arrancas y sigues los pasos
<fosco_> no tiene ningun misterio
<joaco> chter
<dannyLopez> el problema esq mi hermana trabaja en win2 y ya hice la particion de ubuntu, como hago para instalarlo sobre esa particion de ubuntu y no consumir mas espacio en el disco duro?
<fosco_> al llegar al paso del particionado, le das en personalizar y usas las mismas particiones q estas usando ahora
<dannyLopez> fosco_, esa es la dev6 verdad? o depende del Pc?
<fosco_> dannyLopez: en cada sistema es diferente
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> ahora regreso para ver si sirvieon tus ayudas fosco_
<fosco_> ok
<gabo> algun o habla español
<Guest38599> somebody speak spanish?
<mimecar> Guest38599: todo el mundo
<Guest38599> jajaj
<Guest38599> ok
<Guest38599> alguen me puede ayudar?
<EGCdigital> que paso?
<Guest38599> mi sistema operativo ubuntu no tiene audio
<dannyLopez> fosco_: hola de nuevo
<Guest38599> y soy 100% nuevo en esto
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest38599> o sea, no sé nada de nada!
<Guest38599> no sé
<EGCdigital> que tarjeta de audio es?
<Guest38599> como hago para saber?
<mimecar> Guest38599: no sabes lo que has instalado?
<EGCdigital> lshw
<Guest38599> recuerdo que  una vez bajé ubuntu
<Guest38599> y vi el cd
<Guest38599> y lo instalé
<Guest38599> porque estoy aburrido de windows
<mimecar> cuando bajastes ese cd
<Guest38599> hace como mas de un año
<Guest38599> creo que marca hasta 2008
<cousteau> Sistema > Admin > Monitor del sistema > pestaña Sistema
<Guest38599> ok
<dannyLopez> buenas nesesito ayuda en la instalacion
<mimecar> Guest38599: tendrás que descargar una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<Guest38599> dice versión 9.10
<Guest38599> no me sirve la que tengo?
<Guest38599> dice versión 9.10
<mimecar> servir si
<Guest38599> vale
<mimecar> pero el problema puede arreglarse solo
<Guest38599> eso es lo que necesito solo que funcione
<mimecar> en versiones más recientes
<Guest38599> ah! entiendo
<Guest38599> ...
<mimecar> !ask dannyLopez
<Guest38599> o sea que este no tiene solución?
<kubot> dannyLopez: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest38599> mi problema es que no tengo sonido
<gustavo__> mimecar: no he modificado nada de nautilus
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de la 10.10 y mira si tienes sonido
<Guest38599> y la cámara del emesene no sirve
<mimecar> gustavo__: has puesto todos los parches?
<Guest38599> live cd?
<gustavo__> es mas...hace muy poco instale 10.04 desde cero...porq antes usaba 9.10
<Guest38599> cómo?
<mimecar> Guest38599: lo mismo que has instalado
<gustavo__> si..siempre actulizo principalamente los de seguridad
<flypp> Guest38599, puedes intentar abrir un terminal y poner "lspci | grep -i audio". Eso te mostrará el dispositivo de audio de tu equipo. Con eso, lo metes en google y buscas. Cuando tengas un problema, piensa que le ha pasado a muchos antes que a ti, y seguramente la solución ya haya sido aportada
<Crashbit> anda, un flypp
<Crashbit> xD
<gustavo__> y es muy incomodo por q estoy en la universidad...salgo un rato a tomar algo y suspende..cuando regreso no responde nauitilus
<gustavo__> entnces es incomodo reiniciar cada rato
<Guest38599> ya
<Guest38599> sale esto
<mimecar> gustavo__: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa
<flypp> uy, un Crashbit xD
<dannyLopez> bueno quiero instalar ubuntu 10.04 pero ya tenia el 10.10 lo q no se es como escoger la particion donde tengo el ubuntu 10.10 y borrar los datos de esa vercion y escribir los nuevos datos de la vercion 10.04
<mimecar> dannyLopez: puedes actualizar
<mimecar> antes haz un backup de tus datos
<gustavo__> pero q podria ser??
<gustavo__> un configuraacion mala?¿¿
<Guest38599> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12) gabo@gabo-desktop:~$
<mimecar> gustavo__: error de configuración por ejemplo
<gustavo__> algun archivo??? alguna instakacion??
<gustavo__> ?¿
<gustavo__> :(
<dannyLopez> mimecar:  como?
<gustavo__> :'(
<fosco_> dannyLopez: y cual es el problema?
<Guest38599> me sale eso
<Guest38599> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12) gabo@gabo-desktop:~$
<dannyLopez> fosco_: el compiz no se activa y cuando se activa elimina los bordes, ademas tiene demaciados ficcheros rotos q no se pueden recuperar (o no se como)
<fosco_> digo para instalar
<fosco_> que problema tienes para instalar?
<flypp> Guest38599, no veo incidencias de relevancia con esa tarjeta. Posiblemente el fallo no esté en que no esté soportado
<flypp> revisa bien las preferencias de sonido
<dannyLopez> fosco_: no se como instalar sobre el ubuntu 10.10 osea para q se borre toda la info del 10.10 y escribir sobre el el 10.04
<flypp> y también revisa los elementos de la capa física
<Guest38599> y que le debo hacer?
<flypp> dannyLopez, particionado manual. borras las particiones anteriores y creas nuevas, o directamente defines los puntos de montaje sobre los anteriores y marcas la casilla de "formatear"
<fosco_> dannyLopez: te lo dije antes, usa las mismas particiones y se borrará todo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: el backup copiando tus cosas a otro disco
<dannyLopez> fosco_: el punto de montage seria / ?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: quieres pasar de la 10.10 a la 10.04 ?
<fosco_> dannyLopez: el de la particion raiz sí
<dannyLopez> mimecar: si
<mimecar> por ?, no tiene mucho sentido
<Guest38599> flypp, que hago?, que le hago a las preferencias de sonido?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: dañe muchos paquetes y no se como recuperarlos ademas el compiz me esta dando mucha lata
<Guest38599> o cómo reviso los elementos capa física
<Guest38599> ?
<mimecar> ok
<flypp> Guest38599, en la pestaña Hardware, ¿aparece la tarjeta de sonido?
<mimecar> Guest38599: usas gnome o kde
<Guest38599> creo que es gnome
<Guest38599> no veo donde dice hardware
<mimecar> las tarjetas que llevan el chip AC'97 si que están soportadas
<dannyLopez> mimecar: ves alguotra solucion'
<Guest38599> en controladores de hardware?
<flypp> icono de sonido-> Preferencias de sonido-> Pestaña "Hardware"
<mimecar> si quieres pasar a una versión anterior tienes que formatear
<flypp> pincha en el iconito de arriba a la derecha (si no lo hay, avisa)
<mimecar> antes haz un backup
<Guest38599> dice
<Guest38599> audio interno
<Guest38599> 1 salida 1 entrada
<dannyLopez> mimecar: si hago el backuo regresare con los viejos problemas q tenia mejor empieso desde 0 no crees?
<Guest38599> analog stero duplex
<mimecar> no
<Guest38599> y facecam
<dannyLopez> o:
<Guest38599> analog mono input
<mimecar> si tienes datos o descargas y no guardas una copia perderás todo
<Guest38599> eso dice en hardware
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> en que archivo se guarda la informacion de las carpetas compartidas via samba??
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> alguien sabe?
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> donde se
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> encuentra
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> ese archivo
<flypp> Guest38599, mira arriba, asegúrate que la barra de desplazamiento de sonido está al 100%. Abajo, pulsa en "Comprobar altavoces" y pulsa sobre algún altavoz
<mimecar> !enter
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> de samba?
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dannyLopez> mimecar: no tengo nin gun dato de importancia (q no aya guardado en otros discos duros)
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> mimecar, tu sabes?
<mimecar> no
<dannyLopez> mimecar: esq apenas estoy probando el sistema operativo osea de los errores esq se aprende
<mimecar> si estas aprendiendo no te metes en las carpetas del sistema
<SorayaUbuntu> hola muchachos
<SorayaUbuntu> donde consigo una guia de usuario de ubuntu 10.10
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> en que archivo se guarda la informacion de las carpetas compartidas via samba??
<flypp> en la página oficial SorayaUbuntu
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: mira en la web de ubuntu o en guia-ubuntu
<dannyLopez> mimecar: un consejo q tendre presente de ahora en adelante, y nungca meterme en el gestor de arranque y en muchas otras cosas q hice
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> y gnome
<flypp> o en http://www.guia-ubuntu.org
<mimecar> dannyLopez: como mínimo hasta que tengas más conocimientos
<SorayaUbuntu> estoy en la pagina
<Guest38599> tendrá algo que ver que no se están usando controladores privativos en el sistema?
<SorayaUbuntu> y sale documentacion pero no veo una guia .pdf
<dannyLopez> mimecar y fosco_ muy agradecido con Ud 2
<mimecar> Guest38599: no
<SorayaUbuntu> solo para servidor hay una guia .pdf
<cousteau> SorayaUbuntu: está la Guía Ubuntu, también está doc.ubuntu-es.org, en la página de Ubuntu hay una wiki, y hay un proyecto de crear un libro de Ubuntu en pdf
<EGCdigital> pregunta general
<Guest38599> nada no puedo arreglar eso, no me da la opción de probar altavoces
<flypp> SorayaUbuntu, la mejor documentación de ubuntu son los foros y los canales irc, más directo imposible
<EGCdigital> existe alguna exension para rythbox o banshee que pueda listar radios del shoutcast?
<flypp> Guest38599, qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, puedes mirar aqui http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> tengo problemas con samba
<Guest38599> 9
<SorayaUbuntu> pero para el 10.4 LTS hay una guia de usuario por qeu para 10.10 no ?
<Guest38599> versión 9.1
<SorayaUbuntu> mint tiene guia
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> alguien sabe donde encuentro los archivos de samba
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: son prácticamente lo mismo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> de configuracion
<SorayaUbuntu> ok enteindo
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> o donde se guarda las carpetas que estoy compartiendo
<flypp> SorayaUbuntu, la versión 10.10 es una versión en desarrollo. Es sensible a bugs y está en constante evolución
<mimecar> flypp: no lo es
<lucas_> hola a todos
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> flypp, sabes algo de samba?
<SorayaUbuntu> entiendo
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 es estable
<dannyLopez> otra pregunta general: solo los lts se pueden actualizar?
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> lucas_, hi
<flypp> mimecar, bueno, según canonical no lo es. Para mi las no-lts son testing
<SorayaUbuntu> samba es para networks,compartir archivos
<lucas_> alguien sabe como puedo poner mi monitor como extension de mi escritorio de mi pantalla de la laptop
<lucas_> y no como otro escritorio
<cousteau> dannyLopez: no, los lts se pueden _no_ actualizar... es decir, tienen más soporte
<lucas_> ...
<Guest38599> tengo la versión 9 de ubuntu
<mimecar> las LTS lo único que tienen es soporte ampliado
<cossier> Pilgrim puedes empezar por /etc/samba
<cousteau> y cuando sale otra LTS, si tienes una LTS puedes actualizar directamente saltándote las 3 de en medio
<SorayaUbuntu> puedes arrastrar aplicaciones para la otra pantalla
<dannyLopez> a ya, y pq del 10.04 pude pasar al 10.10?
<mimecar> tienen la misma estabilidad que las otras
<cousteau> lo que se conoce técnicamente como "de oca a oca y tiro porque me toca"
<SorayaUbuntu> pienso yo que es mejor que tener un monitor en pedazos
<Guest38599> sigo sin sonido por favor!
<SorayaUbuntu> me encanta esa manera de ubuntu manejar monitores
<mimecar> Guest38599: has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu 9.10?
<SorayaUbuntu> puedo ver peliculas mientras navego web
<cossier> cousteau, la LTS solo se actualiza con otra LTS
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, no no puedo arrastrar tengo la pantalla como el mismo escritorio q la pantalla de mi lap
<flypp> mimecar, hombre, recuerda los inicios de karmic, o los de jaunty (en menor medida que karmic)
<Guest38599> cómo lo hago?
<SorayaUbuntu> ok en las configuraciones cambia eso
<mimecar> abre una consola,
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SorayaUbuntu> mostrar la misma imagen en ambas pantallas
<cousteau> cossier: no, se puede actualizar a una no-LTS, pero hay que configurarlo
<SorayaUbuntu> elimina esa opcion
<cossier> cousteau, ya a la fuerza bruta claro que si!!
<flypp> Guest38599, yo de ti actualizaría. Vete a Sistema->Administración-> Gestión de actualizaciones
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, listo jeje gracias
<SorayaUbuntu> si tienes tu sistema en ingles,seria,,,show same image in both monitors,,algo asi
<SorayaUbuntu> ok de nada
<SorayaUbuntu> ;)
<cousteau> cossier: ir a "Orígenes de software" y desactivar "Avisar sólo de versiones LTS" no es "fuerza bruta"
<Guest38599> asi puedo actualizar a 10.1?
<flypp> Guest38599, te aparecerá, en la parte superior de la ventana, una notificación de una nueva distribución
<cousteau> Guest38599: qué versión tienes? 9 punto qué más?
<cossier> cousteau, gracias no me habia fijado!! pero me da tembleque!!!
<Guest38599> 9.1
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, gracias
<flypp> y no hay ninguna 9.xx LTS, así que te deja actualizar fijo
<EGCdigital> nadie me ayuda?
<cousteau> 9.10 (no son números decimales, son como secciones de libros)
<Guest38599> ah
<SorayaUbuntu> EGCdigital, Cual es la pregunta ?
<Guest38599> uy salen como 100 actualizaciones!
<lucas_> bueno ahora compiz fusion jeje
<EGCdigital> extension para shoucast
<Guest38599> le doy instalar?
<EGCdigital> en rythbox o banshe
<mimecar> Guest38599: ponlas TODAS
<EGCdigital> e
<Guest38599> vale
<flypp> Guest38599, sí, y tómatelo con calma, son muchos cambios
<mimecar> EGCdigital: busca el nombre de los programas en el centro de software
<mimecar> si hay plugins te saldrán
<Guest38599> vale
<EGCdigital> no hay
<mimecar> la extensión de shoutcast está quitada de varios programas
<mimecar> por problemas legales
<EGCdigital> en exaile corre bien.
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, es q tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 umm me podrias dar lo basico para empezar
<SorayaUbuntu> no es bueno tener extenciones que hagan lo mismo que otras hacen
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, me lo dices ami ....
<lucas_> nopo ya vi q no sorry
<mimecar> lucas_: la web de ubuntu o guia-ubuntu
<SorayaUbuntu> no Lucas a EGCdigital
<EGCdigital> ?
<SorayaUbuntu> EGCdigital, Mira esto = http://lovinglinuxblog.blogspot.com/
<SorayaUbuntu> con referente a tu pregunta
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, si me di cuenta gracias jeje
<SorayaUbuntu> necesitas una guia,acabas de instalar ubuntu ?
<SorayaUbuntu> que quieres saber ?
<mimecar> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<SorayaUbuntu> imagino como cambiar los botones a la derecha
<SorayaUbuntu> jejej siempre es lo primero micha gente hace
<SorayaUbuntu> en terminal pones esto = gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<lucas_> mimecar, bueno vere horita gracias
<EGCdigital> yo prefiero desde la terminal
<EGCdigital> o sino directo al gconf-editor
<SorayaUbuntu> terminal es mucho mejor,menos cliks y mas eficiente
<SorayaUbuntu> directo al grano
<flypp> vagos
<lucas_> alguien me dice q tal va ubuntu 10.10 ya q he trabajado algo con 10.04 y me parece d maravilla
<mimecar> por el terminal te puedes cargar el sistema si no sabes lo que haces
<SorayaUbuntu> 10.10 mas rapidito
<SorayaUbuntu> si no sabes usar terminal no lo uses usa aplicaciones con frente grafico
<flypp> yo uso el terminal por pura flojera
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, umm pero para mi esta super rapido el 10.04 alguna otra ventaja jeje
<EGCdigital> wget poderoso.
<flypp> y con screen, como buen vago redomado
<mimecar> lucas_: ninguna
<EGCdigital> vieron the social network?
<mimecar> programas más recientes, poco mas
<EGCdigital> mark era loco wget
<lucas_> mimecar, entonces vale la pena q me pase solo por actualizar ...
<EGCdigital> con su fedora y kde3.5
<lucas_> uy estoy bajando archivos a 2.5 megas jeje
<lucas_> uff
<EGCdigital> que lento
<EGCdigital> pero bueno he visto peores.
<EGCdigital> no pro.
<flypp> lento?
<lucas_> EGCdigital, lento ..... en q planeta vives
<lucas_> EGCdigital, a menos q tengas un t4
<lucas_> jaja
<lucas_> EGCdigital, en mi pais Guatemala esto es lo mejorcito d velocidad jeje
<lucas_> EGCdigital, bueno para una casa en particular
<EGCdigital> tengo 20/4
<flypp> y yo bajo a 90kB/s, y para nada es lento. La línea no da para más. Lento es cuando puede bajar a más y no lo hace
<EGCdigital> en mi casa.
<cousteau> lucas_: megabits o megabytes?
<lucas_> cousteau, megas
<lucas_> cousteau, jaja
<cousteau> megaQUÉ.
<cousteau> 1 megabyte = aprox. 9 megabits
<lucas_> cousteau, rara pregunta.... MB
<cousteau> (sí, hay uno de más para la paridad)
<lucas_> cousteau, mbte
<cousteau> lucas_: bueno, si te lo dice el firefox, serán bytes, es que las compañías lo venden en Mbps (B=byte, b=bit)
<lucas_> instale avant jeje
<hashashin> cousteau, 1megabyte = 0.125megabits
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> hashashin: al revés
<hashashin> eso
<hashashin> XD
<hashashin> al reves
<cousteau> y son 9 (8 datos + 1 paridad)
<cousteau> creo
<lucas_> cousteau, mis neuronas no querer entender jeje pos es MB en mayus amigo jeje
<cousteau> en ese caso... me das una envidia tremenda
<SorayaUbuntu> Lucas la otra ventaja soporte
<lucas_> cousteau, pq te daria envidia
<lucas_> cousteau, por la velo jaja ya mi entender
<cousteau> porque yo tengo 2 Mbits
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, cual ventaja jeje
<lucas_> cousteau, onq si sale cara jaja ya le mande reducir pos ahorrare para poder casarme en un año jeje
<SorayaUbuntu> lucas_, te van a llamar al atencion si no haces preguntas relacionadas algun problema que tengas
<mimecar> ya hace rato que la conversación no está relacionada con ubuntu
<newone> t:)
<cousteau> es verdad, vamos a seguir en ot
<mimecar> podeis seguirla en el canal de offtopic
<SorayaUbuntu> para simplemente chatear usa = #ubuntu-es-offtopic.
<SorayaUbuntu> me rpegunto si habra alguna forma de remover completamente evolution,cuando trato de hacerlo en sypnatic las dependencias que me quiero borrar me asustan
<SorayaUbuntu> gnome -pannel,gnome desktop y muchas mas
<xangua> o puedes simplemente no usarlo SorayaUbuntu
<mimecar> siempre se van a quedar paquetes de evolution, forman parte del sistema
<mimecar> si las quitas adios sistema
<SorayaUbuntu> entiendo,simplemente no usasrlo no es opcion para mi,,para que tener algo qeu no necesito
<SorayaUbuntu> pero en dado caso simplemente lo desaparesco del menu
<xangua> entonces haz una instalación mínima e inslata solo lo que quieres SorayaUbuntu
<SorayaUbuntu> borre algunas cosas relacionadas con evolution,las que pude sin afectar el sistema
<SorayaUbuntu> las que no tenian dependencias
<mimecar> xangua: aunque hiciera una instalación mínima tendría partes de evolution
<xangua> mmm tons que no instale gnome
<cousteau> SorayaUbuntu: yo hace poco instalé de cero, puse ubuntu-desktop sin recommends, así que no tengo evolution :) (ahora, lo que me ha costado sacarlo...)
<mimecar> cousteau: pero si que tienes partes de evolution
<cousteau> lo único que tengo llamado "evolution" es el evolution-data-server-common
<mimecar> ahí lo tienes
<cousteau> pero nada más+
<cousteau> es para el calendario, parece ser
<cousteau> gnome-panel depende de ello
<SorayaUbuntu> las dependencias son muchas,trabaja en conjunto con muchas cosas y con el sistema
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> quieren ver mi nuevo escritorio?  http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3318/pantallazo7s.png
<SorayaUbuntu> esta bastante bien
<Vero2> es infantil
<EGCdigital> edad?
<Vero2> pero me encantó la Era de Hielo :-)
<SorayaUbuntu> Vero2, para simplemente chat usa offtopic
<EGCdigital> aqui el mio
<EGCdigital> http://twitpic.com/2yj7uw/full
<EGCdigital> :p
<Vero2> SorayaUbuntu: no es simplemente chat porque estoy enviando mi escritorio no?
<mimecar> Vero2: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<EGCdigital> xD
<Vero2> a ver si con ésto hacemos de nuevo un concurso de escritorios :-)
<Vero2> mimecar: lo sé, hace años que estoy con ubuntu
<SorayaUbuntu> Vero2, no quiero ser sarcastica pero no veo ningun problema con el escritorio
<Vero2> hm, pues no tiene ningun problemal
<SorayaUbuntu> Vero2, bueno linda pues podemos tener esa conversacion en offtopic si deseas,aqui solo puedo ayudarte si algun problema s presenta
<Vero2> gracias Soraya
<Vero2> en qué te especializas?
<SorayaUbuntu> de nada :)
<EGCdigital> yo?
<Vero2> EGCdigital: disculpa pero hablo con Soraya
<SorayaUbuntu> no soy especialista,ayudo en lo qu puedo,me hace centir bien ayudar,de igual manera aqui leo y aprendo
<EGCdigital> viste mi desktop Vero2 ?
<Vero2> EGCdigital:  me sale Google
<SorayaUbuntu> pues podrian ir a privado por lo menos
<xangua> ...
<Vero2> Soraya no hace falta, creo
<Vero2> dime sabes algo de Compiz Fusion?
<Vero2> no me sale el efecto de agua
<EGCdigital> google?
<EGCdigital> xD
<Vero2> no, ahora salió tu "pequeño" escritorio jaj
<EGCdigital> oks ya te di el link en pv.
<EGCdigital> xD
<EGCdigital> http://goo.gl/VLAQe
<joaco> hola por que al convertir de rpm a deb con el alien me sale error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<fosco_> joaco: como ya te dije no es buena idea usar paquetes de otras distribuciones
<fosco_> no siempre funciona y te arriesgas a desestabilizar la base de datos de paquetes instalados
<fosco_> tienes paquetes de libreoofice preparados para ubuntu
<joaco> nop
<xangua> o puedes simplemente esperar a que ubuntu use libreoffice
<araujow> Buenas tardes a todos
<joaco> mmm sip
<joaco> entonces mejor me devuelvo al Ooo
<fosco_> pues como quieras, pero ya te digo q tienes debs de libreoffice para ubuntu
<xangua> OoO¿¿ :S
<joaco> y no saben como instalar la ultime version del open office
<joaco> desde los repos
<joaco> esque el que tenia era 1.02
<fosco_> joaco: sudo aptitude install openoffice
<joaco> tuanis
<luisvargas> Hola
<luisvargas> Si me pueden ayudar tengo problemas  he instalado ubuntu luego quiero instalar windows y no reconoce el disco el cd de instalador  windows
<xangua> ultimate version¿¿ :S
<mimecar> luisvargas: eso es un problema del cd de windows
<xangua> !dualboot
<xangua> mira primero instalas windows y después cualquier sistema que quieras luisvargas
<kubot> Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cossier> luisvargas, que windows sera el XP ??
<luisvargas> he instalado ubuntu y pues ahora no quieren entonces quiero instalar windows y no reconoce el disco
<luisvargas> si
<luisvargas> es el windows xp
<mimecar> has dejado hueco para instalar después windows?
<luisvargas> no
<luisvargas> antes estaba linux en todo
<fosco_> luisvargas: mete el CD de win y arranca con él, si falla es problema de win
<luisvargas> y ahora quiero instalar windows xp
<EGCdigital> xD
<mimecar> tendrás que reducir el espacio que usa ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes usar gparted desde el live cd
<luisvargas> he instalado con ese cd en otras maquinas
<mimecar> aparte, perderás grub
<EGCdigital> antes me hacia problema con el grub
<EGCdigital> que 1ero win que luego algo de linux
<EGCdigital> pero ahora en realidad se puede de cualquier forma
<luisvargas> si
<EGCdigital> intales lo que instales.. al final se soluciona con grun desde un live cd
<EGCdigital> *grub
<plop> tengo uan pregunta ahy alguna forma de personalisar Unity?
<fosco_> plop: por el momento no
<EGCdigital> nope
<EGCdigital> unity esta bien verdote.
<EGCdigital> mayland sera el fracaso o el exito de mark
<luisvargas> lo que pasa el cd de windows xp no reconoce  al disco duro
<EGCdigital> no reconoce el disco o la particion?
<luisvargas> pero cuando ingreso el cd de ubuntu normal reconoce
<EGCdigital> !=
<luisvargas> antes en ese disco esta instalado el ubuntu
<plop> fosco_ EGCdigital Unity sera un fracaso si no se deja pesonalisar!!!
<luisvargas> pero ahora quiero instalar en todo el disco  el windows
<cossier> EGCdigital, yo creo que wayland sera un exito!! segun lo que lei
<EGCdigital> todos los hippies esperan eso
<EGCdigital> ojala sea asi.
<fosco_> plop: bueno, en eso cada uno tiene sus opiniones, que no son temática de este canal
<plop> ok
<cossier> wayland sustituira a xorg que ya era hora , a Xorg le pesa el trasero
<lucas_> hola ya volvi jeje hablaba con mi comesueldos (mi novia)
<file_not_found1> ja ja ja
<mimecar> luisvargas: tienes instalada ubuntu y ahora quieres borrarla?
<file_not_found1> hola
<fundacion> hola señores
<fundacion> mi virtualbox no funciona
<fundacion> en sentido de que
<fundacion> tiene problemas al momento de arrancar cualquier so
<file_not_found1> el sonido puede ser q se sature un poco en ubuntu?
<file_not_found1> !virtualbox
<kubot> VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<mimecar> fundacion: que problemas
<fundacion> no es problema de intalacion
<fundacion> es problema del virtual box
<fundacion> que al momento de arrancar un so
<fundacion> muestra siempre el so que hay problema del DD
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<fundacion> 10.04
<fundacion> estaba leyeendo por ahi, y parece ser problema del kernel
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<file_not_found1> es muy complicado hacer andar, me gustaria probarlo
<lucas_> fundacion, yo he utilizado para instalar virtual el ubuntu 10.04 q raro.. y si vuelves a instalar el virtualbox
<luisvargas> mimerca: si
<file_not_found1> ?
<luisvargas> mimerca: quiero eliminar linux e instalar windows
<fundacion> ya lo hice
<mimecar> entonces haz una instalación normal de windows
<mimecar> no querias tener los dos sistemas?
<luisvargas> mimerca: no reconoce el disco de windows
<fundacion> muestra error de DD
<luisvargas> mimerca: cuando inicio con ubuntu y reconoce normal el disco
<mimecar> entonces es fallo del disco de windows
<file_not_found1> cuanto ocupa virtualbox con un sistema operativo
<file_not_found1> ?
<mimecar> no hay ninguna diferencia en el disco duro por tener ubuntu puesto
<mimecar> file_not_found1: el que tu quieras
<file_not_found1> de q depende?
<mimecar> de lo que instales
<file_not_found1> yo quiero instalar windows con virtualbox?
<mimecar> luisvargas: es la primera vez que instalas windows en ese disco?
<mimecar> file_not_found1: depende de lo que instales
<file_not_found1> ok
<luisvargas> mimerca: tenia antes instalado ubuntu y ahora quiero instalar windows en todo el disco
<cossier> file_not_found1, virtualbox tiene un asistente que te va guiando
<mimecar> has tenido windows instalado en ese disco alguna vez?
<luisvargas> si antes de ubuntu
<mimecar> puede ser que necesites drivers para que encuentre el disco duro
<file_not_found1> hay q bajarlo de virtual box .org
<mimecar> mientras no tengas más de 4 particiones primarias tiene que funcionarte
<luisvargas> no
<carabobo> buenas tardes mis amigos de españa
<luisvargas> tiene solo uno
<carabobo> soy de la comunidad de ubuntu-ve
<cossier> file_not_found1, en los repos esta el OSE
<file_not_found1> ocupa mucha memoria?
<luisvargas> mimerca: me parece creo puede ser particion  ahora no reconoce  el cd de windeows
<file_not_found1> q es ose?
<carabobo> ¿alguien por casualidad sabe de algun programa en ubuntu que me pueda funcionar como lo hacia con dj virtual?
<cossier> file_not_found1, Open Source Edition Creo!!!!
<carabobo> y disculpen la molestia
<luisvargas> mimerca: cuando inserto el cd de ubuntu normal reconoce el disco pero cuando inserto el cd de windows xp no reconoce el disco
<file_not_found1> ese tengo q instalar
<file_not_found1> ose?
<cossier> file_not_found1, desde el centro de software pudes instalarlo
<file_not_found1> se lo puede instalar en la particion raiz
<cossier> file_not_found1, es solo un programa
<cossier> file_not_found1, instalalo
<file_not_found1> lo esta haciendo
<cossier> luisvargas, prueba con el disco de windows la consola a ver si puedes formatear desde alli
<luisvargas> cossier: como insgreso a la consola de wiondows para formatear
<mimecar> luisvargas: inicia con el live cd y particiona el disco duro
<mimecar> las preguntas relacionadas con windows las tendrás que hacer en el canal de offtopic
<xangua> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<file_not_found1> cuanta memoria ram tengo q asignarle
<file_not_found1> ?
<mimecar> file_not_found1: contra más mejor
<file_not_found1> tengo un gb de ram
<mimecar> ponle la mitad
<file_not_found1> si tengo un gb 500
<mimecar> no es lo mismo RAM que disco duro
<file_not_found1> perdon  tengo un gb de ram
<file_not_found1> le pongo 500mb de ram
<lucas_> alguien sabe si se puede instalar mas temas a avant
<cossier> file_not_found1, si
<lucas_> jeje gracias ya encontre unos cuantos jeje
<fundacion> muchachos, tengo errores con el vboxdrv
<file_not_found1> creo un disco virtual
<fundacion> lo conocen?
<file_not_found1> ?
<cossier> carabobo, pruba djplay
<cossier> carabobo, es lo que veo en los repos
<mimecar> file_not_found1: si
<file_not_found1> fijo o dinamico
<mimecar> cualquiera de los dos
<mimecar> no hace falta que preguntes en todos los pasos del asistente
<file_not_found1> puede ser 5 gb
<file_not_found1> de almacenamiento
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras instalar
<lucas_> para ustedes cual es el mejor reproductor de musica  que usen en ubuntu jeje
<file_not_found1> qmmp
<file_not_found1> atunes
<file_not_found1> aqualung
<mimecar> lucas_: prueba los que encuentres y decide tu mismo
<file_not_found1> mimecar: ya esta listo el asistonto
<file_not_found1> q hago?
<mimecar> configura el lector de cd's e instala lo que quieras
<cossier> file_not_found1, mete el cd que quieras instalar
<file_not_found1> y como istalo win?
<cossier> file_not_found1, ya has puesto el disco??
<cossier> file_not_found1, entonces inicia la maquina
<mimecar> file_not_found1: configura la máquina virtual y selecciona el CD
<file_not_found1> puede ser una imagen
<mimecar> si
<lucas_> mimecar, jaja como q t parecio pregunta tonta ni modo jeje
<cossier> file_not_found1, si en ese caso debes especificarle
<file_not_found1> gracias
<file_not_found1> hay busco el cd
<file_not_found1> de win xp sp3
<cossier> file_not_found1, no decias que tenias una imagen??
<file_not_found1> la tengo q hacer
<cossier> file_not_found1, no hace falta te basta el CD solamente!!!!
<flypp> file_not_found1, puedes usar el cd real
<file_not_found1> cierto
<file_not_found1> si lo tengo q instalar una vez
<cossier> file_not_found1, debes confiogurar el Vbox para que arranque desde el CD
<arlaor> buenas tardes
<XuMuK> hola
<arlaor> alguien sabe porque ubuntu 9.04 cierra el visor de pelicuals cuando se trta de reproducir un video?
<mimecar> lanza totem desde una consola y mira si hay errores
<arlaor> he probado con varios reproductores y todos hacen lo mismo
<flypp> vlc también?
<arlaor> mimecar: que hago, por teminal escribo totem?
<mimecar> si
<arlaor> si, VLC tambiern
<arlaor> mimecar: abre el reproductor normalmente
<arlaor> no muestra ningun problema mimecar
<hhbuitrago> si varios reproductores presentan el mismo comportamiento podría ser un problema con los codecs, pero VLC utiliza codecs propios
<hhbuitrago> esto lo hace con todos los videos, o solo con uno
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si se soluciona
<arlaor> mimecar: como o por donde lo hago?
<hhbuitrago> arlaor: ¿aparece algo en la consola cuando abres el vídeo que cierra el reproductor ?
<xangua> arlaor: o simplemente actualiza, 9.04 ya no tiene sporte
<mimecar> me parece que está en preferencias
<flypp> Sistema->Administración->Usuarios y grupos, por ejemplo
<xangua> soporte*
<file_not_found1> no formatea nada el virtualbox
<file_not_found1> no?
<flypp> file_not_found1, tu disco duro virtual, que es un mero archivo
<cossier> file_not_found1, noo todo lo hace en el archivo virtual
<arlaor> xangua: el problema es que es un pc viejito y le puse 10.04 y andaba muy lento
<flypp> no te preocupes, es un miedo irracional que siempre estará ahí xD
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> si tienes pocos recursos prueba lubuntu, no una distro sin soporte arlaor
<kubot> Lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<arlaor> mimecar: lo encontre,pero no me da la opcion de crear un nuevo usuario, aparece gris
<flypp> arlaor, "desbloquear"
<lucas_> que es lm sensors
<lucas_> en el avant pongo el dock de temperatura y me deja escoger lm sensors se referira a que
<flypp> lucas_, un paquete que debes instalar para poder leer los datos de temperatura del proc, velocidad de los ventiladores,...
<lucas_> ya tengo el del cpu este otro no se d q dispositivo se referira ya lei pero en especial
<flypp> pero eso depende creo de la placa base
<arlaor> flypp: el perfil del nuevo usuario que tipo tiene que ser "usuario del escritorio"?
<lucas_> flypp, como lo instalo
<flypp> arlaor, sí
<flypp> lucas_, mediante synaptic, apt-get o aptitude
<lucas_> flypp, asi se llama lm sensors imaginome ahora lo instalo
<flypp> el primero tiene entorno gráfico, los otros 2 son mediante terminal
<arlaor> flypp: listo, ya lo cree, ahora cual es el siguiente paso?
<flypp> arlaor, cerrar sesión e iniciar nueva sesión con el nuevo usuario. Abrir el reproductor e intentar ver la peli
<arlaor> flypp: y si funciona, abandono el usuario actual?, ya no lo necesito?
<flypp> no, no, eso es símplemente para intentar dignosticar el problema
<arlaor> flypp: ok voy, ya vuelvo
<flypp> si funciona, puede ser algo de la configuración de gnome (gconf)
<lucas_> flypp, listo instalado no veo nada nuevo jejej
<flypp> lucas_, nunca utilicé el awn, supongo que tendrás que volver a cargarlo
<flypp> yo lo usaba para screenlet, y después de instalar el lm-sensors, símplemente reiniciaba el screenlet
<lucas_> flypp, naciste o te hiciste inteligente creo ambas gracias amigo jeje
<file_not_found1> al instalarlo me come el 80 % de ram
<file_not_found1> lo esta instalando
<flypp> file_not_found1, te come la ram que le hayas asignado
<lucas_> bueno reinicio pues instale actualizaciones jeje ciao ya vuelve
<lucas_> lucas
<file_not_found1> le asigne 400mb
<file_not_found1> y la pantalla se ve chica
<file_not_found1> como la agrando
<flypp> file_not_found1, tendrás que instalarte las guest-additions
<flypp> qué sistema es el "invitado"?
<file_not_found1> what
<file_not_found1> que
<file_not_found1> ok
<flypp> que cuál es el sistema operativo virtualizado?
<file_not_found1> win xp
<flypp> file_not_found1, pues con la máquina corriendo, vas al menú "Máquina" y selecciona "instalar guest-additions"
<carabobo> dj play requiere jak
<flypp> una vez instaladas, deberás reiniciar
<carabobo> y yo hasta ahora no se manejar jak
<cousteau> carabobo: 1) instalar qjackctl
<SorayaUbuntu> habra algun canal para pidgin ?
<cousteau> 2) abrir Aplicaciones > Sonido > JACK Control
<cousteau> 3) darle al play
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, hola sabes alguna razon por la cual se me desaparecen los botones de funcion de la ventana osea cerrar minimizar maximizar ... en todas las ventanas
<xangua> SorayaUbuntu:  #pidgin , qué le pasa a la palomita¿
<nanovany> aaah..
<nanovany> lucas tienes instalado compiz?
<flypp> lucas_, sólo los botones o también la barra de menús?
<xangua> lucas_: alt+f2 > metacity --replace
<SorayaUbuntu> tengo problemas relacionados con el plugin de facebook en la vercion  2.7.3
<cousteau> si con eso te va mal, prueba 1) moviendo la frecuencia de muestreo y el tamaño de buffer, 2) modificando /etc/security/limits.conf (creo que ya no hace falta)
<xangua> SorayaUbuntu: el plugin de facebook apesta, mejor usa jabber http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<SorayaUbuntu> jabber es para facebook tambien /
<flypp> SorayaUbuntu, he oído que facebook ha petado
<SorayaUbuntu> funcionaba anteriormente
<nanovany> lucas: aplicaciones=>herr.sistema=>cmpiz, ve al icono dale click derecho y dale en : reload window manager
<lucas_> flypp, solo los botones el menu esta
<SorayaUbuntu> en otra vercion de pidgin,donde consigo una vercion anterior
<cousteau> la granja de servidores no ha sido suficiente para la granja virtual
<lucas_> nanovany, gracias probare con eso
<flypp> lucas_, ¿has intentado cambiar los botones a la derecha?
<xangua> SorayaUbuntu: la última versión de pidgin es 2.7.5, no veo que solucione una versión vieja¿
<SorayaUbuntu> lucas pon esto en un terminal = gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<lucas_> flypp, me funciono lo que me dijo nanovany
<flypp> guay
<lucas_> nanovany, gracias yo sabia q algo del compiz era pero no que jeje
<lucas_> xangua, siempre gracias jeje
<lucas_> SorayaUbuntu, aunque la respuesta de nanovany me funciono aun asi lo pongo tu comando
<SorayaUbuntu> xangua, me funcionaba el plugin de facebook en verciones anteriores
<SorayaUbuntu> bueno esa es para cambiar los botones a la derecha
<xangua> SorayaUbuntu: pues ese plugin ya tiene un año que no se actualiza, el tiempo lo dejó atrás, con jabber funciona perfectamente
<SorayaUbuntu> pero como le hago,si quieres me hablas en privado acerca de esto,para no inundar el canar de offtopic
<SorayaUbuntu> si deseas
<SorayaUbuntu> :)
<nanovany> para eso estamos lucas ;)
<xangua> hombre por que no leen los links qu les pongo puess..... http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos on
<nanovany> una pregunta, cada vez ke desinstalo un programa, me queda el lanzador en los menus, pero con un signo de interrogacion gris..a ke se devera?
<lucas_> nanovany, oye baje unos temas de avant pero no me permite instalarlos
<file_not_found1> whatssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss?
<lucas_> me encantan los efectos de compiz fusion jeje a quien no
<SorayaUbuntu> xangua, como uso el plugin de jabber para facebook
<xangua> (16:38:12) xangua: hombre por que no leen los links qu les pongo puess..... http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<SorayaUbuntu> no tengo ese plugin
<xangua> jabber=xmpp
<file_not_found1> SorayaUbuntu
<file_not_found1> con el empathy
<SorayaUbuntu> con empathy tampoco me salia
<file_not_found1> agrega una cuenta
<SorayaUbuntu> por eso elimine empathy
<file_not_found1> yo lo tengo andando al plugin
<SorayaUbuntu> instalare empathy
<file_not_found1> q ubuntu usas?
<SorayaUbuntu> dame unos minutitos
<SorayaUbuntu> uso el 10.10
<SorayaUbuntu> ya viene con el plugin
<SorayaUbuntu> pero no me funciona :(
<file_not_found1> a lo mejor lo desintaleste
<file_not_found1> ya te digo
<xangua> bueno pongo el link para que lo LEAN y me tiran de a loco, ahí ya se los puse como 3 veces, me voy al fut
<SorayaUbuntu> xangua mi amor,no te ignoro
<SorayaUbuntu> tendre que reinstalar empathy el indicarod tambien
<SorayaUbuntu> ya regreso
<scsix> buenas
<lucas_> me gusta XChat por eso linux no se compara con nada jeje tiene soporte tecnico y personas muy habiles en sus canales jeje quien dice q si jeje
<sansen> jeje
<file_not_found1> telepathy-gabble
<file_not_found1> instala
<file_not_found1> soraya
<SorayaUbuntu> ok en terminal pongo sudo-apt-get install telepathy-gabble
<SorayaUbuntu> asi es
<SorayaUbuntu> ok reiniciare para poder ver mi indicador de mi chat ok
<SorayaUbuntu> ok ya tengo todo listo
<lucas_> he oido que pueden meter el chat de facebook en pidgin como...
<mao> hola
<mao> necesito ayuda urgente
<mimecar> di
<Felip0n> holas
<Felip0n> asd
<mao> alguien sabe por que mi pc con ubuntu 10.10 se cuelga y salen lineas raras como si la pantalla se hubiese roto cuando conecto vnc desde mi ipod touch y despues de un rato de uso del vnc se cuelga el pc. ni siquiera funciona reiniciar el entorno grafico, que puede ser?
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo si usas la vlc desde otro equipo?
<mao> no lo he probado, pero no creo que sea por el ipod
<mao> pongo este comando para iniciar el servidor del vnc x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800
<mimecar> vnc-java ?
<Felip0n> Hola
<Felip0n> Saben si es posible Upgradear ubuntu con poco espacio?
<Felip0n> 10.04>10.10
<Felip0n> quisiera que se instalase encima del viejo
<mao> son las instrucciones de esta pagina http://kshwetabh.wordpress.com/2010/01/09/remotely-control-ubuntu-using-your-iphone-vnc-setup/
<Felip0n> pero que borre el resto y que no ocupe espacio al pepe
<mao> mimecar  http://kshwetabh.wordpress.com/2010/01/09/remotely-control-ubuntu-using-your-iphone-vnc-setup/
<lucas_> jeje aburrido por aqui ciao regreso luego jeje bye
<mimecar> prueba desde otro equipo
<mao> mimecar: ok, pruebo y te aviso si me pasa lo mismo
<Felip0n> i needhelp
<fosco_> Felip0n: necesitará bastante espacio para descargar las actualizaciones
<mao> mimecar tienes razon es culpa del vnc del iphone, conoces alguno bueno??
<mimecar> no
<mao> ok buscare en google
<mao> gracias
<Sakyapa> mao d
<mao> ??
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-07
<redalqaeda> saludo
<hiko_hitokiri> ha
<redalqaeda> tengo una pregunta
<redalqaeda> si intalo ubuntu 9.4 es mas rapido que el 10.10???
<fosco_> no
<redalqaeda> porque no?
<voyager1> ¿9.4?
<redalqaeda> si
<voyager1> será 9.04
<fosco_> redalqaeda: por que la 10.10 tiene muchas mejoras q la 9.04 no tenía
<redalqaeda> sii ese mismo
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> es que tengo una laptop vieja y la tengo con 10.10 va mas o meno
<redalqaeda> y pense que el 9.04  seria mas rapido
<cousteau> no, es más antiguo
<voyager1> a esa maquina le has metido lxde
<cousteau> 1) quitar compiz, 2) probar xfce o lxde
<voyager1> a esa maquina le has metido lxde?
<voyager1> y buscar aplicaciones equivalentes que pensen poca ram
<redalqaeda> no
<voyager1> y buscar aplicaciones equivalentes que pesen poca ram
<cousteau> abre el monitor del sistema y verás qué está consumiendo más RAM o CPU
<redalqaeda> cousteau no tengo el compiz intalado
<cousteau> se instala por defecto
<voyager1> que ram tiene tu maquina?
<cousteau> y si tienes los "efectos visuales" puestos, al final estás usando compiz
<redalqaeda> voyager1 tiene 512 RAM
<voyager1> redalqaeda además de lo que te comenta cousteau has pensado modificar el balance se swap?
<redalqaeda> cousteau no tengo los efecto ya que no lo coge
<redalqaeda> donde modifico ese balance
<voyager1> creo recordar que era swappìnesss pero buscando en google seguro que lo encuentras
<voyager1> os dejo que necesito dormir
<voyager1> cuidaros
<redalqaeda> voyager1 si busco en google Cómo mejorar el uso de memoria RAM y la partición SWAP mediante el valor de SWAPPINESS.
<redalqaeda> cree que me ayude mucho??
<voyager1> depende del balance que le pongas, pero no te olvides de hacer lo que te decía cousteau
<cousteau> 512 RAM = tirando a poco
<cousteau> !swappiness
<kubot> La swap es la memoria virtual de Linux, una extensión a la RAM en el disco duro. No conviene tener más de 1 GB de swap. Para reducir su uso y que el sistema vaya más rápido, ver: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Minimizar_el_uso_del_swap
<redalqaeda> Kubot
<redalqaeda> coloque el swap en 10 como dice el tutorial
<redalqaeda> hay que reiniciar para que tenga efecto?
<redalqaeda> vuelvo ahora dejame ver que pasa
<aprigio> redalqaeda, no
<Cibort> 10 GB
<Cibort> De swap?
<Cibort> :S
<aprigio> O_O
<Cibort> TANTO!!!!
<Cibort> Para que?
<Cibort> X
<Cibort> d
<cousteau> Cibort: 10%
<aprigio> DESDE inicio o no del kernel 2.4, o Máximo de swap de 2 GB é sendo util. No Máximo 8 partições com trabalhando prioridades Que vai de 65.354 -65.534 un sendo un carnero da prioridade, o de valor 0.
<cousteau> Cibort: poner el control "swappiness" al 10%, que significa que no se empieza a usar la swap hasta que no quede menos del 10% de RAM
<Cibort> Ahhhhhhh wenisima cousteau!
<angel_> hola, quisiera saber cual es la donde se instalo jdownloader (lo instale via repositorios)
<angel_> la ruta, perdon
<Cibort> Yo igual tengo arta swap (de ocio puse mucha)
<Cibort> Y nunca he ocupado nada
<Cibort> xd
<cousteau> angel_: no está en repositorios... pero supongo que será /usr/share/jdownloader
<Cibort> cousteau es que agrego los repositorios
<Cibort> A lo mejor
<cousteau> Cibort: lo supongo... pero es que entonces no puedo buscar en packages.ubuntu.com
<angel_> exacto agregue los repositos, y instale via consola
<angel_> busque donde dice cousteau, pero hay no esta su carpeta
<Cibort> angel_, pero crea un lanzador
<Cibort> Y ya
<Cibort> Comando: jdownloader
<angel_> explicare para que lo quiero saber
<cousteau> angel_: find /usr -iname jdownloader
<Ubux> opt
<Cibort> Explica mejor
<angel_> necesito la ruta, para agregar unos plugin anticapchan de unos servers
<cousteau> Ubux: siendo un .deb me sorprendería... pero sí, angel_: mira en /opt
<Ubux> reader, chrome ...si
<angel_> en opt no hay nada
<Ubux> :(
<m4v> el jdownloader se instala desde un ppa
<cousteau> find /usr -iname jdownloader   casi seguro que lo encuentra
<angel_> y cual es la consecuencia de eso ?
<angel_> m4s
<m4v> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader"
<m4v> sudo apt-get update
<m4v> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<m4v> y ya.
<gabo> hola
<gabo> un  favor
<gabo> no tengo sonido
<angel_> m4v, no era para instalarlo sino la ruta donde se instalo
<Cibort> angel_
<Cibort> Mira
<Guest41010> no tengo sonido por favor
<Cibort> Yo lo instale desde repositorios
<Guest41010> ayuda
<Cibort> Y lo tengo instalado en
<Cibort>  /home/NICK/.jdownloader
<angel_> cousteau, me dices de nuevo la ruta please, no entiendo esa de arriba..vamos nose donde empezar
<Cibort> Y ahi se agregan
<Cibort> Los complementos
<Cibort> Luego dentro de J se activan
<Guest41010> ayuda no me sirve el sonido en ubuntu
<Cibort> <Guest41010> ayuda no me sirve el sonido en ubuntu
<angel_> puede ser que la carpeta este oculta ?
<Cibort> Instala el Alsa Mixter
<angel_> en home ?
<m4v> angel_: usa "where jdownloader" o "locate jdownloader"
<Cibort> Si angel_
<Guest41010> como?
<Cibort> !alsa
<kubot> Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<Cibort> Ahi esta todo Guest41010
<angel_> cibort, creo que esa es la ruta osea home/jdownloader..
<dzup2> m4v: que no es whereis ?
<Cibort> Si angel_
<Cibort> Ya te digo exactamente donde esta el mio
<m4v> dzup2: which where whereis, etc
<dzup2> m4v: en ese caso es whereis apropos o locate   claro find tambien pero no where
<angel_> gracias por la ayuda chicos.
<Cibort> angel_
<Cibort> Se instalan en /home/NICK/.jdownloader/pluggins
<Guest41010> eso está en inglés
<Guest41010> no lo entiendo
<Cibort> Se instalan en /home/NICK/.jdownloader/plugins
<Guest41010> y soy nuevo en esto
<Guest41010> de ubuntu
<dzup2> m4v: apropos jdownloader
<m4v> dzup2: where anda acá
<angel_> gracias cibort
<dzup2> m4v: bueno quizas tengas instalado los gwhere
<Guest41010> ayuda no entiendo nada sobre el sonido
<m4v> where creo que es un builtin, capaz que es de zsh
<Guest41010> cómo hago para que ubuntu tenga sonido, no suena nada
<dzup2> pero normalito where no viene pre-instalado
<m4v> ok
<m4v> !detalles Guest41010
<kubot> Guest41010: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest41010> lo que sucede es esto
<Guest41010> instalé ubuntu
<Guest41010> intento reproducir música
<Guest41010> y no suena nada
<Guest41010> ya subí volumen y todo
<Guest41010> y nada
<angel_> instalaste los codecs, hiciste ubuntu-restricted-etras ?
<angel_> extras..
<zhoop> Hola a todos
<Guest41010> no
<Guest41010> nisiquiera sé que es eso
<Cibort> angel_ ;)
<Cibort> Guest41010 abre una terminal
<Cibort> Y escribe
<Guest41010> estoy instalando alsa
<Guest41010> eso servirá?
<Guest41010> voy a mirar
<Cibort> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cibort> o
<angel_> abre la consola y escribe sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    corregidme si me equivoco
<Cibort> sudo apt-get install non-free-codec
<Cibort> Guest41010 luego
<Cibort> Desinstala el pulse audio
<dzup2> non-free-codec   hmm apoko existe eso?
<dzup2> !google +ubuntu +non-free-codec
<kubot> Repositorios Medibuntu, instalar non-free-codecs en Ubuntu Jaunty ...: <http://ubunlog.com/repositorios-medibuntu-instalar-non-free-codecs-en-ubuntu-jaunty/>; Problema en la Reproducción de Audio | Ubuntu Uruguay: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/2767>; Ubuntu minimalista - MonoNeurona.org: <http://www.mononeurona.org/entries/view/chilicuil/2275>
<dzup2> ahh un link del chilicuil
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> hmm ese medibuntu no lo tengo instalado, como se llamaria el paquete ese?
<m4v> te fijaste que no esté silenciado el sonido en el applet de volumen? miraste en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<m4v> Guest41010: ^
<dzup2> ya se que deberia googlear pero hay me disculpan mi isp tiene bloqueados todo trafico *:80 :s
<Guest41010> oigan ya le di sudo apt-get ... me sale al final algo como si se van a instalar actualizaciones
<Guest41010> lo hago?
<angel_> sii
<Guest41010> vale
<angel_> asi se te instalaran los codecs de auido y video
<Guest41010> listo lo voy a hacer
<angel_> Guest41010 si se te soluciona el problema, haslo saber
<Guest41010> vale
<Guest41010> yo lo comunico
<Guest41010> estoy bajando las actualizaciones
<leonardo_> buenas
<redalqaeda> hey ayuda porque cuando enciendo la pc en el menu usuarios el mouse no funciona se friza???
<redalqaeda> y tengo que apagar la pc hasta que funcione
<redalqaeda> hey ayuda porque cuando enciendo la pc en el menu usuarios el mouse no funciona se friza???
<dabor> redalqaeda, ya te leimos
<huevo_> ¿alguna aplicación que me indique que tecla está pulsada en ese momento?
<cousteau> huevo_: hay una que te dice cuáles se pulsan (xev)... pero que escanee el teclado no se me ocurre
<huevo_> mmm
<cousteau> bueno, sí, a lo mejor con algo de xinput
<huevo_> lo que he visto son un monton de ejemplos de codigo para compilar en google, pero asin en plan rapido no he visto nada en synaptic :S
<huevo_> con
<huevo_> haciendo cat a /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000\:00\:1d.1-usb-0\:1.1\:1.0-event-kbd me devuelve caracteres ininteligibles
<huevo_> útil para saber si tienes una tecla pulsada, no tan útil para saber cual es xD
<redalqaeda> cousteau me puede ayudar
<xangua> o podrías simplemente preguntar al canal
<Guest41010> angel
<Guest41010> ya hice eso
<cousteau> huevo_: xinput --list -> miras el id del teclado,   xinput --query-state 9   (si 9 es el id del teclado) te da una lista de teclas pulsadas
<Guest41010> lo reinicio?
<Guest41010> que hago sigo sin sonido
<huevo_> let's see
<cousteau> no creo que haga falta reiniciar... en todo caso cierra y abre sesión
<Guest41010> ya intenté reproducir música y sigue sin sonido
<Guest41010> que hago?
<Guest41010> ayuda no tengo sonido
<Guest41010> por favor
<cousteau> huevo_: sleep .2 && xinput --query-state 9 | grep =down
<Guest41010> para que es eso
<Guest41010> ?
<Guest41010> que hago no tengo sonido ayuda por favor
<huevo_> nah, ya tengo localizada la tecla esc xD
 * huevo_ se esta apañando un teclado para android ;-p
<huevo_> cousteau, gracias de todas maneras :-D
<Guest41010> alguien me puede ayudar a ponerle sonido a mi ubuntu?
<Guest41010> no tengo sonido
<nanovany> amigos, se me cuelga mucho ubuntu :s.. estoy emulando borland con dosbox, y cuando me hablan por emesene, se congela todo, no puedo mover pantalllas ni nada, [pero sigue trabajando,
<nanovany> tengo ke reinciiar, por ke psara esto?
<Guest41010> alguien sabe como arreglar el sonido en ubuntu?
<Guest41010> no me funciona
<Guest41010> por favor ayuda
<Ubumig> Hola
<Ubumig> Necesito ayuda con nautilus elementary
<nanovany> amigos, se me cuelga mucho ubuntu :s.. estoy emulando borland con dosbox, y cuando me hablan por emesene, se congela todo, no puedo mover pantalllas ni nada, [pero sigue trabajando,
<nanovany> <nanovany> tengo ke reinciiar, por ke psara esto?
<Ubumig> Instale el ppa y sigue igual
<xangua> Ubumig: nautilus -q > enter
<Ubumig> Eso está hecho. Cuando instaló el paquete individual me dice que ya hay uno posterior
<xangua> actualiza entonces
<Ubumig> Ya hice todos los pasos
<xangua> qué hiciste exactamente¿ desde el principio
<Ubumig> Actualíce e hice upgrade
<xangua> me refiero a como agregaste el ppa, que versión de ubuntu usas¿¿¿
<Ubumig> 10.10 e Instale ppa. Monkey
<xangua> COMO
<xangua> .........
<Ubumig> Instale el ppa monkey/elementary
<Ubumig> No te dije mono... Ja.ja
<redalqaeda> xangua una pregunta
<redalqaeda> porque cuando enciendo la pc y esta en el menu usuario el mouse se friza
<xangua> COMO LO INSTALASTE¡¿
<xangua> agg mejor me voy a ver pelis
<redalqaeda> es una laptop
<nanovany> ubuntu se cuelga mucho, cuando tengo el emesne abireto, ke podraser?
<redalqaeda> yo uso una laptop y tengo que encender y apagar hasta que el mouse funciones
<Ubumig> Agregé ppa - update - upgrade
<Ubumig> Help
<Ubumig> Help nautilus-elementary
<murderertoy> Buenas noches chicos!
<hiko_hitokiri> murderertoy, buenas
<thecdggseries> hola
<thecdggseries> como es que se llama el programa para formatear usb
<thecdggseries> gnome partition editor
<thecdggseries> como es el comando para abrir_
<thecdggseries> __???
<hiko_hitokiri> gparted?
<thecdggseries> si ese
<thecdggseries> pero lo tengo instalado
<thecdggseries> pero no me aparece el icono
<thecdggseries> como es el comando ?
<thecdggseries> como lo abro con el termianl_??
<hiko_hitokiri> gparted
<thecdggseries> no
<thecdggseries> es sudo gparted
<thecdggseries> adios
<thecdggseries> vuelvo
<thecdggseries> hay alguien_
<thecdggseries> ?
<XuMuK> alguien
<thecdggseries> ah no creo que ya lo hice xD
<thecdggseries> si si lo arregle jaja
<thecdggseries> bueno gracias adios
<XuMuK> yes
<XuMuK> I will
<redalqaeda> puedo usar el messenger de windows con winer???
<redalqaeda> como desactivo la hibernacion
<SorayaUbuntu> Hola,quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes puedes puede conectarce a facebook sin errores de networ usando empathy
<SorayaUbuntu> a mi me da siempre errores de network,y no me deja conectarme,hize lo indicado que es redirigiendome a la pagina de facebook para que me diera una direccion alterna con mi nombre y aun nada de nada
<dzup2> pues yo ni conecto desde aqui
<dzup2> prueba aqui
<dzup2> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<dzup2> prueba ahi
<SorayaUbuntu> para que es eso amigo
<SorayaUbuntu> para verificar si facebook esta activo ?
<dzup2> si
<SorayaUbuntu> si la pagian esta activa,es el programa empathy que no me deja conectarme a facenook
<SorayaUbuntu> actualmetne me conecte,por qeu para usar empathy debes darle a un link que sale y me envia a facebook para que me asignen una nombre de usuario que seria asi http://www.facebook.com/username/
<oscar> mi netbook mobii se bloquea al suspender con ubuntu 9.04 y 10.10
<oscar> ¿alguien sabe solucionar el problema?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<alexneb_> alguien usa openofice para crear presentaciones?
<alexneb_> ??
<erAbuelo> odio las presentaciones, yo no :)
<alexneb_> lo se .. es pal curro.. esque tengo alguna duda.. :P
<alexneb_> por cierto
<alexneb_> buenas a todos (erAbuelo incluido)
<erAbuelo> seguro que elfisico hace presentaciones xD
<alexneb_> jjj
<erAbuelo> :)
<alexneb_> :)
<alexneb_> elfisico, HEY
<alexneb_> jj
<alexneb_> elfisico,  ammigo mio... :)
<alexneb_> elfisico,  esta liado con algo... fijo...
<alexneb_> alguien sabe de donde puedo descargar un driver  para una tarjeta inalambrica broadcom STA??.. he mirado en goole.. y na..
<erAbuelo> ese que yo sepa esta en los repos
<alexneb_> ya lo vi.. gracias
<fosco_> sabeis como puedo convertir un liveUSB en liveUSB persistente de forma manual? el creador de discos usb me falla si activo la opcion de hacerlo persistente
<alexneb_> fosco_, buenas.. ni idea man
<erAbuelo> fosco_: a ver si te sirve esto, aunque es algo antiguo: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/making-ubuntu-710-casper-persistent/
<fosco_> veamos
<fosco_> me pide q descomprima un initrd.gz pero yo lo tengo en initrd.lz
<fosco_> como descomprimo eso?
<erAbuelo> a ver eso es para un ubuntu muy antiguo, solo te sirve para pillar la idea xDD
<erAbuelo> de todos el lz, creo que es compresion lzma
<erAbuelo> ademas creo que en ubuntu hay un paquete casper, para hacer eso
<alexneb_> gente estoy intentando particionar un disco para instalar ubuntu junto a vista.. cuandfo lo monto lo muestra bien con gparted.. pero aldesmontar mara mover y hacer espacio no me jeda. que puedo hacer .. es un portatris HP
<fosco_> vale, lo consegui haciendo un par de triquiñuelas con lzma
<fosco_> ahora está en formato cpio, a ver como lo descomprimo...
<erAbuelo> miraste lo del paquete casper ?
<fosco_> vale, descomprimido
<fosco_> de momento seguiré este método, si no lo consigo seguiré investigando el casper
<erAbuelo> ok
<cousteau> fosco_: lzma, parece... usa el file roller y ya se apañará
<cousteau> yo usaría `file` para saber qué diablos es cada archivo y poder googlear más fácilmente
<fosco_> file dice data y nada más
<fosco_> pero cambiando extensiones y tal ya tragó
<fosco_> nada, hice todos los pasos pero no se ha hecho persistente
<fosco_> aish q cruz... ;)
<Athena28> Hola
<ElNota> Athena28: Buenas
<Athena28> Soy Ithilwen
<Athena28> queria hablaros de algo que postée en el foro
<fosco_> pues tu nick no refleja eso :)
<Athena28> sobre el hilo http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144342
<Athena28> No entiendo porque se envió a la papelera
<Ithilwen> No me he metido con nadie, me he explicado bastante bien
<ElNota> Ithilwen: Para saber eso habla con los moderadores del foro, nosotros no sabemos nada
<Ithilwen> Bueno igual si me quejo en el foro me toman por troll
<ElNota> Si te quejas formalmente mediante un e-mail, no
<Ithilwen> Bueno creo que no es el sitii
<Vero2> hola todos
<fosco_> hola
<Vero2> no consigo que /etc/resolv.conf me guarde las direcciones DNS.
<Vero2> se pierden en cada reinicio
<Crashbit> Vero2: esto es porque no debes cambiarlas en este fichero
<Vero2> cuando edito /etc/resolv.conf en las direcciones DNS me sale el gateway que no es para conectarme
<Crashbit> Vero2: debes hacerlo probablemente en el router o en el network-manager
<mimecar> Vero2: usas dhcp?
<Vero2> mimecar: si
<mimecar> cada vez que te den la IP te darán las DNS
<Vero2> Crashbit: sí lo cambio en el resolv.conf
<Vero2> mimecar: pues ya dije antes, lo que sale es el puerto de enlace
<Crashbit> Vero2: como dije antes, debes cambiarlo en el network-manager o en tu router
<Crashbit> la alternativa de hacer inmodificable el fichero resolv.conf, es muy mala, yo no lo haría
<cousteau> clic derecho icono red > Editar > seleccionas tu conexión > Editar... > Ajustes de IPv4 > Sólo direcciones automáticas (DHCP), y pones los servidores DNS que quieras
<Vero2> Crashbit: en el NM le digo que tengo DSL y cuando lo edito en IPV4 está en automático pppoe
<Vero2> cousteau: veo lo tuyo
<cousteau> en vez de Automático, pones Sólo direcciones automáticas
<Vero2> pero no da esa opción
<Vero2> únicamente si pongo Manuall
<cousteau> es raro, a mí me sale (en ethernet, no en dsl, pero bueno)
<Vero2> Manual
<Vero2> cousteau: en cableada me sale ethernet
<mimecar> Vero2: es lo que te tiene que salir
<cousteau> Vero2: cómo te conectas?
<Vero2> entonces lo de DSL?
<Vero2> cousteau: automáticamente
<cousteau> con un módem USB? un router por cable? wifi? módem dial-up?
<Vero2> configuré la conexión mediante pppoeconf
<Vero2> módem con cable
<Vero2> un módem que vá conectado a la tarjeta de red
<mimecar> la información te tiene que aparecer en ethernet
<Vero2> ahora veo mimecar
<Vero2> mimecar:  en Cableada me sale ifupdown (eth0) y (eth1) pero no se pueden editar
<Vero2> mimecar:  y cousteau  ésto no me pasaba antes con la otra mother que tenía...
<cousteau> Vero2: si va conectado por tarjeta de red, lo que necesitas configurar es ethernet
<Vero2> pero no lo puedo editar
<mimecar> cambiar la placa base es algo "traumatico" para el sistema
<mimecar> cambian muchas cosas de golpe
<Vero2> dímelo a mi que estoy sufriendo bastante para poner las cosas como deben estar
<Vero2> puntualmente se me presentaron dos problemas: la red y la gráfica. La gráfica ya se solucionó gracias a erUSUL, pero la red...
<cousteau> para que no salga lo de ifupdown me parece que había que ir a /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf y poner bajo [ifupdown] managed=false
<Vero2> cousteau: pruebo?
<cousteau> y luego me parece que hay que ir a /etc/network/interfaces y borrar todo lo de eth0, dejando sólo "lo"
<cousteau> mira a ver
<cousteau> yo en su día lo cambié a true porque si no no me aparecía el icono de red
<cousteau> y fue un desastre
<mimecar> Vero2: tienes muchos datos en la instalación que tienes de ubuntu?
<cousteau> y googleando averigüé que había que ponerlo en false, y que lo que había que modificar era lo otro
<Vero2> ok gracias lo haré en un ratito porque ahora tengo que salir pero no lo cambiaré a true :-)
<Vero2> mimecar: no tengo demasiadas cosas
<mimecar> igual acabas antes con una instalación limpia
<Vero2> ah no, por favor
<Vero2> si el único problema que tengo sin resolver son las DNS, a lo sumo tendré que agregarlas cada vez
<Vero2> sucede que tengo un enfermo en casa y no demasiado tiempo
<Vero2> de todas formas un día de éstos me actualizo porque sigo con Karmic todavía
<ElNota> 9.10?
<Vero2> 9.04
<ElNota> puff
<Vero2> y bueno, se me quemó la mother y para cambiar no cuesta una moneda
<cousteau> 9.04 ya no está soportada, actualiza cuanto antes
<cousteau> (y es jaunty, no karmic)
<Vero2> cousteau: entonces me equivoqué porque tengo Karmic
<cousteau> bien, pues karmic va a dejar de estar soportada en unos meses
<Vero2> en cuanto pueda, me actualizo
<cousteau> si eso actualiza a lucid, y si no vas a actualizar muy a menudo déjalo en lucid que es LTS
<Vero2> cousteau: generalmente actualizo siempre pero ahora tuve el problema del mother
<Vero2> la mother, perdón
<Vero2> bueno, despues pruebo lo que me han sugerido y les comento. Gracias y hasta luego
<alexneb_> Vero2, hey
<alexneb_> holas
<songoten> buenassssssss
<songoten> como andan...
<alexneb_> bieeennn  XD
<songoten> de donde eres alexneb_
<songoten> ??
<songoten> veo mucha gente callada por estos pagos
<songoten> jejeje
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> soy novato con el tema de ubuntu
<ubuntu> necesito una mano
<ubuntu> como instalar el flash player
<songoten> hola ubuntu
<ubuntu> para el firefox
<songoten> ke necesitas
<Novato> quiero saber como instalar el flash player en ubuntu
<Novato> ya lo baje
<Novato> pero no c como instalarlo
<Novato> busque en internet dice algo de una terminal
<songoten> ??????????
<Novato> pero no encuentro nada
<mimecar> de donde lo has bajado?
<songoten> para ver videos de youtube?
<Novato> de la pagina de adobe flasg
<Novato> si
<Novato> para reproducir videos en firefox
<mimecar> has descomprimido el archivo?
<Novato> creo q si
<Novato> lo tengo ahora en una ventanita
<Novato> pero no c como ejecutarlo
<Novato> para instalarlo
<mimecar> descomprime primero el archivo
<Novato> si ya esta  creo
<songoten> jajaj
<mimecar> como se llama el archivo
<songoten> avisa
<Novato> se llama libflashplayer.so
<songoten> XD
<Novato> : )
<songoten> ese mismo
<Novato> perdon soy nuevo en esto
<songoten> XD
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 32 o 64 bits?
<songoten> 32+
<Novato> mmm no tengo idea
<songoten> creo
<Novato> ok
<songoten> jejejejej
<Novato> :)
<Novato> probemos con 32
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta que has descomprimido el archivo
<Novato> como abro una consola?
<mimecar> sudo cp lib.... /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<Novato> alt + f2 me sale una ventanita "Ejecutar una aplicacion"
<Novato> es eso?
<mimecar> si
<Novato> y ahora?
<mimecar> ve a la carpeta donde está el archivo
<mimecar> cd nombrecarpeta
<songoten> daame un min
<Novato> mira no c donde esta fisicamente, pero lo tengo al archivo en una ventanita a la vista
<mimecar> haz una captura de la pantalla
<mimecar> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
 * hashashin nas
 * hashashin nas
<matias> Hola
<lucas_> hola a todos
<Novato> voy a volver luego poruqe no entiendo nada aun
<Novato> es mas creo q ni siquiera instale el ubuntu
<matias> OK
<Novato> gracias igual!
<lucas_> quisiera instalar americas armys
<lucas_> alguien puede ayudarme hacerlo
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu estaría usando para tener firefox 3 beta
<mimecar> lucas_: cual es la duda concreta
<matias> si usas Ubuntu 10.10, tiene spor defecto el Firefox 3.6
<m4v> lucas_: ese juego no soporta linux desde hace mucho tiempo
<lucas_> mimecar, he leido que muchos tienen problemas para instalar este juego y quiero hacerlo bien pense si alguien aqui ya lo habia instalado que me de la forma correcta de hacerlo america armys
<mimecar> ya te han contestado
<lucas_> y eso q hay una version para linux ....
<m4v> lucas_: que no debe servir para los servers que hay. sorry.
<lucas_> lastima y q me dices de racer
<lucas_> uno de carrillos
<lucas_> jeje
<lucas_> autillos
<mimecar> racer?
<lucas_> enemy territory ... ese alguien sabe
<hashashin> lucas_, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/12444
<lucas_> hashashin, gracias jeje eso es ayuda
<hashashin> no es nada que google tb pueda hacer ;P
<SorayaUbuntu> hola,quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de instalar por ejemplo una vercion mas viejita de pidgin
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: en synaptic selelciona el paquete y ve al menu Paquete>Forzar Version ?
<SorayaUbuntu> no tengo el paquete
<SorayaUbuntu> donde consigo pidgin atrasadito,el nuevo no le funciona el plugin de facebook
<matias> Que version tienes?
<SorayaUbuntu> la ultima
<SorayaUbuntu> c me friza
<g3o> SorayaUbuntu, empathy tiene soporte para fb nativamente
<SorayaUbuntu> no funciona tampoco
<songoten> perdon ke me meta
<SorayaUbuntu> llevo 5 dias intentando
<songoten> pero es mas lindo pidgin ke el empathy
<songoten> XD
<SorayaUbuntu> me manda a poner una direccion d facebook con mi nombre y nada de nada
<SorayaUbuntu> uso ubuntu 10.10
<g3o> bastante extraño
<SorayaUbuntu> me lo dices
<SorayaUbuntu> siempre me conectaba usando pidgin
<g3o> y si reinstalas pidgin haciendo un purge?
<SorayaUbuntu> como le hago ?
<g3o> sudo apt-get remove pidgin --purge
<SorayaUbuntu> sudo apt-get -purge remove
<SorayaUbuntu> ok
<g3o> y luego lo instalas de nuevo
<g3o> antes limpia el cache del apt
<g3o> por si acaso
<songoten> g3o, como se limpia el cache? por favor
<g3o> sudo apt-get clean
<SorayaUbuntu> y autoremove tengo que usar tambien me indica
<g3o> yo uso siempre el comando clean el automremove tambien se puede usar
<SorayaUbuntu> ok voy por autoremove
<SorayaUbuntu> luego apt-get clean
<g3o> yeap..
<SorayaUbuntu> bueno  ya
<SorayaUbuntu> ahora reinstalo
<g3o> asi es
<SorayaUbuntu> mmm,ok
<g3o> brb, tengo un error de config en mi weechat xD
<SorayaUbuntu> c me friza el pidgin como quiera
<g3o> :s
<SorayaUbuntu> aun desinstalandolo i reinstalandolo
<g3o> SorayaUbuntu, muy extraño eso de verdad :S
<SorayaUbuntu> y que acaso no puedo instalar una vercion mas vieja en terminal
<g3o> se deberia de poder
<g3o> aunque no estoy seguro
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: sudo aptitude install pidgin=version
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: el problema es que la version tiene que estar en los repos
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: haz « apt-cache policy pidgin » para ver cuales hay disponibles
<SorayaUbuntu> Installed: 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.1
<SorayaUbuntu>   Candidate: 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.1
<SorayaUbuntu> no quiero esa
<g3o> a lo mejor te toque instalar de repos por fuera
<SorayaUbuntu> por qeu tambien cuando desinstalo el pidgin y vuelvo a instalar no tengo que poner settings
<SorayaUbuntu> siempre empieza conectandose
<SorayaUbuntu> ya con mi informacion
<SorayaUbuntu> me arrepiendo de instalar el 10.10 mil veces
<g3o> SorayaUbuntu, http://is.gd/gO8dt de aqui bajas la 2.6.6
<SorayaUbuntu> grasias un millon g3o
<g3o> SorayaUbuntu, a la orden
<g3o> brb
<SorayaUbuntu> http://imagebin.org/122197
<SorayaUbuntu> g3o me da ese error
<SorayaUbuntu> seran configuraciones dejadas
<SorayaUbuntu> y si remuevo el libpurple ese
<SorayaUbuntu>  http://imagebin.org/122197
<ElNota> SorayaUbuntu: Esa es la librería principal de Pidgin
<SorayaUbuntu> ya esta instalando
<SorayaUbuntu> tuve que remover libpurple0 y otro libpurple ahy
<SorayaUbuntu> eso fue que c quedaron de la desinstalacion si mal no pienso yo
<file_not_found1> alguien me podria tirar una ayudita de como configurar el sonido de windows en el virtualbox
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: /join ##windows
<file_not_found1> para q me ande el mic
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: instala los drivers de la tajeta de sonido que emule VBox
<file_not_found1> pero donde lo configuro
<file_not_found1> donde lo consigo?
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: ni idea; hace tiempo que no toco un windows
<file_not_found1> en el virtual lo hago
<erUSUL> que tiene que ver? es windows igual. no importa en que maquina lo instales ( virtual o real) no deja de ser windows
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: For a sound card, VirtualBox virtualizes an Intel ICH AC'97 device or a SoundBlaster 16 card.
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: buscate drivers para esas dos tarjetas.
<hashashin> file_not_found1, instalando las "guest aditions" se deberían instalar todos los drivers también
<file_not_found1> guest additions esta instalado
<file_not_found1> a esa placa de sonido no la tengo
<erUSUL> ve al administrador de dispositivos de windows; mira si hay algun problema
<hashashin> pues si el win no es una versión rara de esas lite o algo debería detectarla el sólo al instalar eso
<erUSUL> es un problema de windows; aqui no podemas ayudar demasiado
<file_not_found1> es win xp sp3
<file_not_found1> el sonido anda
<file_not_found1> pero el  mic y la webcam no andan
<hashashin> si son usb debes "conectarlos" al guest primero, pero no decías que el sonido no iba? XD
<file_not_found1> el mic no anda en el xp
<hashashin> pero de eso aquí... es cosa windows ya
<file_not_found1> ok
<file_not_found1> me parece q es del virtualbox
<hashashin> de todas formas en ubuntu te va el mic? osea has mirao que no tengas el volumen de captura al mínimo o algo así
<hashashin> a veces son tonterias de estas
<rigoleto_> hola a todos
<file_not_found1> hashashin
<file_not_found1> como hago con los dispositivos usb
<file_not_found1> en virtualbox win xp sp3
<virusuy> file_not_found1: agrega a tu usuario de ubuntu al grupo vboxuser
<file_not_found1> no existe eese grupo
<file_not_found1> hola
<clave> hola! necesito extraer las fotos de un ipod como si fuera una unidad externa y no se que programa puedo usar para lograrlo, no transferirlas transformadas sino sacarlas como una unidad, que programa me recomiendan?
<file_not_found1> te reconoce como una unidad aparte
<clave> si pero no me deja ver las fotos
<clave> estan en un formato que no puedo ver con el nautilus
<file_not_found1> q formato es?
<joaco> hola
<joaco> pura vida
<clave> los archivos dentro de la carpeta fotos del iphone son .ithmb
<joaco> tengo problemas al pasar de flv a mp3
<clave> dentro de la carpeta fotos dice THUMBS, hay varios archivos con ese formato asi
<file_not_found1> no se
<fosco_> clave: eso son miniaturas para ver con el iphone, no son las fotos en si
<clave> hay otro archivo
<clave> photo database
<clave> no se cual es el formato
<file_not_found1> eso iba a decir
<fosco_> eso tampoco son fotos
<clave> mmm pero entonces el directorio en el que ando no es
<clave> mmmm pero deberían estar en photos
<joaco> esto lo q me sale
<joaco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527708/
<fosco_> joaco: ese programa necesita una libreria q no tienes
<fosco_> usa ffmpeg
<joaco> si la tengo instalada
<fosco_> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found <- no la tienes
<joaco> de adonde la puedo descargar
<fosco_> no la necesitas, usa mejor programas de los repositorios de ubuntu
<fosco_> ffmpeg
<file_not_found1> como configuro los dispositivos usb en virtualbox xp sp3
<joaco> si estoy usando mobile media
<fosco_> joaco: ese programa no lo has sacado de los repositorios de ubuntu
<joaco> sip
<fosco_> pues en los oficiales no está
<fosco_> lo habrás sacado de algun otro sitio
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe
<fosco_> file_not_found1: eso no es una duda de ubuntu
<joaco> del sitio de mama21mama
<joaco> es muy bueno ese sitio
<file_not_found1> es una configuracion de virtualbox q no se?
<fosco_> joaco: pues preguntale a quien hizo el paquete, ese paquete no es oficial, aunque yo te recomiendo q no lo uses
<joaco> okas
<file_not_found1> pueros serie
<joaco> entonces alguna otra alternativa
<fosco_> ffmpeg (tercera vez q te lo digo)
<file_not_found1> es una configuracion de virtualbox q no se
<joaco> okas
<clave> encontre que hay una forma de leer las fotos en otros OS, el programa se llama diskaid, pero aun no encuentro un alternativo aca en ubuntu
<clave> alguien conoce la alternativa de diskaid o similar? (mi meta es scar las fotos del iphone, que por mas que busqué via nautilus no encontré)
<angel_> hola tengo una duda con klamav
<angel_> cuando le doy a actulizar me dice que no se puede crear un fichero nuevo
<angel_> como lo actulizo ?
<file_not_found1> como configuro los dispositivos usb en virtualbox xp sp3
<mimecar> file_not_found1: que versión de virtualbox has instalado?
<file_not_found1> 3.1.6
<mimecar> de los repositorios o de la web de virtualbox?
<file_not_found1> puertos serie
<file_not_found1> de las repos
<file_not_found1> ya configure el audio
<mimecar> entonces no tienes soporte para usb en la máquina virtual
<file_not_found1> como hago sin tener q volverlo a instalar
<file_not_found1> virtualbox OSE
<mimecar> tendrás que quitarlo y poner la versión de la web
<alexneb_> una duda.. en firefox al abrir imagenes de google.. luego de cargar una busqueda le doy con el teclado UNa sola vez y baja hasta abajo.. porque puede ser?
<file_not_found1> despues puedo importar el sistema virtualizarlo
<dabor> file_not_found1, si
<dabor> file_not_found1, el disco virtual con el SO instalado no se elimina
<Surrealist> file_not_found1, los usb no funcionan en la versión OSE
<file_not_found1> ya lo instale y anda
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como puedo buscar archivos en lubuntu
<pipo65> hay algun buscador para instalar
<xangua> tracker¿¿
<erUSUL> pipo65: usa locate o find en terminal ?
<arnadelo> No puedo leer cds en cambio si puedo leer dvds en ubuntu 10.04
<arnadelo> alguna ayuda?
<mimecar> esos cd's se leen en otros ordenadores?
<arnadelo> si en otros con ubuntu
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo de la lectora
<arnadelo> no pq en windows los lee
<arnadelo> puedo oir un cd de música pero no puedo acceder a los archivos
<mimecar> con cd's de datos funciona?
<arnadelo> no aparecen como cds en blanco
<pipo65> locate funciona bien
<pipo65> graxias
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<arnadelo> 10.04
<mimecar> con todos los parches puestos?
<arnadelo> no sé que parches?
<mimecar> las actualizaciones
<arnadelo> si
<mimecar> los cd's son todos de la misma marca?
<arnadelo> no
<arnadelo> discos de música, datos, grabados
<arnadelo> en cambio los dvds los monta y puedo acceder a los archivos
<mimecar> no reconoce el cd o no lo monta?
<arnadelo> lo reconoce como cd en blanco
<adrian15> arnadelo: Que tienes problemas con cds de musica para copiarlos ?
<arnadelo> los de música puedo reproducirlos pero no puedo acceder a los archivos
<arnadelo> no he probado a copiar cds de música
<mimecar> mucho sentido no tiene
<songer> hola quetal
<adrian15> arnadelo: Hombre, acceder a los archivos, se podría hacer más o menos con el konqueror pero vamos, que son archivos simulados
<mimecar> que funcionen bien en windows y no en ubuntu
<redalqaeda> ayuda tengo problema con el adobe flash player
<redalqaeda> me esta fallando
<songer> que usas 64 bits?
<arnadelo> si que funcione bien en windows y no en ubuntu es muy raro lo normal sería lo contrario ;)
<alexneb_> redalqaeda, que falla?
<redalqaeda> no
<redalqaeda> los video seven lento
<redalqaeda> en la web
<mimecar> a pantalla completa?
<redalqaeda> noo
<alexneb_> redalqaeda,  que version de flash instalaste?
<redalqaeda> normal
<mimecar> y normal es..?
<redalqaeda> alexneb el flashplugin
<alexneb_> redalqaeda,  version?
<redalqaeda> del centro es el que tengo intalado
<alexneb_> redalqaeda,  lo puedes mirar en sinaptic
<redalqaeda> ok espera
<mimecar> redalqaeda: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<songer> quien  tiene el kernel.32.26?
<redalqaeda> mimecar el 10.10
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<redalqaeda> alexneb tengo el 64
<redalqaeda> 10.1.102.64
<alexneb_> redalqaeda, y que ordenador tienes?
<alexneb_> amd?
<alexneb_> 64 bits?
<xangua> redalqaeda: 64 que¿ 4bit¿
<redalqaeda> es una laptop
<xangua> redalqaeda: normal esq ue flash apeste en linux y más si es 64bit
<mimecar> eso no es cierto
<mimecar> la versión de 64 bits funciona bien
<redalqaeda> no de 32
<redalqaeda> bits
<mimecar> redalqaeda: si tu ordenador es de 64 por qué usas flash de 32?
<redalqaeda> noo el 64 es la version de flash player
<redalqaeda> 10.1.102.64
<mimecar> ok
<erUSUL>  es lo que se instala por defecto al menos en lucid; flash 32 bits  + nspluginwrapper
<redalqaeda> sera el firefox
<songer> yo tengo 64 bits y el flaSH ANDA SUPER BIEN
<alexneb_> songer, hui xD
<songer> encontre un tutorial  de un scrip y lo instale y ahora super bien, desde que salio lucidd
<songer> alexneb_, que  pasa!!
<xangua> redalqaeda: aquí lo mejor es que des los detalles desde un inicio, usas o no un sistema de 64bit, usas o no el plugin de 64bit, blablabla
<songer> diganle como mira que os tiene
<redalqaeda> no lo uso
<redalqaeda> digamen un buen explorador web para ubuntu
<mimecar> firefox
<songer> firefox
<alexneb_> firefox
<alexneb_> parecemos una secta.. XD
<songer> 32.26?
<songer> quien usa ese kernel
<moreback> de seguro es 2.6.32-26
<davirrirri> Hola, saludos para todos. Es mejor open office o libre office?
<mimecar> ahora son practicamente iguales
<dabor> davirrirri, por ahora son casi lo mismo
<davirrirri> mimecar, dabor entonces cuál me recomiendan instalar para dejarlo fijo
<moreback> creo que al libreofiice le faltaba la traduccion al español
<mimecar> deja el openoffice
<moreback> por lo menos con openoffice siempre hay paquetes de idioma
<dabor> davirrirri, el openoffice viene instalado por defecto y está en los repositorios
<davirrirri> ok, gracias. Es que no tengo ninguno de los dos, igual la instalación sería la primera
<davirrirri> por el momento no tengo ningún procedador de texto
<mimecar> davirrirri: libreoffice no está en los repositorios oficiales
<PeterDrop> hola muchachos, alguna herramienta para saber que esta pasando con mi red?
<mimecar> !detalles | PeterDrop
<PeterDrop> instale un router, y ahora mi internet esta muyyyyy lento
<kubot> PeterDrop: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<PeterDrop> estaba escribiendo tranquilos xDX
<PeterDrop> use los valores de fabrica del router
<davirrirri> ok, gracias dabor mimecar moreback
<mimecar> si conectas por cable va lento?
<PeterDrop> si me conecto directamente desde el modem a mi pc, todo va ok
<elvillano> saludos
<elvillano> tengo un problema perdi en mi ubuntu 10.10 el entorno de escritorio y no encuentro como resolver
<dabor> elvillano, más detalles...
<xangua> define 'perder' y cómo lo 'perdiste'
<SorayaUbuntu> hola,me pregunto si habra forma de recuperar data,installe ubuntu 10.10 y tenia 10.4 LTS,tenia el rededor de 180 peliculas y series tambien
<elvillano> instale un paquete no recurdo muy bien kerner virual o algo asi
<xangua> o pudiste simplemente haber actualizado de lucid a maverick SorayaUbuntu
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, como hiciste la instalación? en la misma partición donde tenias tu /home?
<SorayaUbuntu> no sabia como hacerlo,a demas no es recomendable
<SorayaUbuntu> me dijeron en el canal de ayuda
<xangua> no es recomendable¿¿ o_O
<SorayaUbuntu> la actualizacion de 10.4 a 10.10
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, si usaste la misma particion donde estaba tu /home y tus datos, perdiste todo, amenos que tengas un backup
<myguestp> ola, sabe alguien como instalo las librerias para poder programar
<SorayaUbuntu> OK,ENTIENDO :(
<myguestp> con gtk en C?
<moreback> myguestp, instala anjuta
<moreback> eso debiera instalarte los paquetes de desarrollo tambien
<myguestp> yum install anjuta?
<myguestp> asi de facil
<moreback> además que es un buen ide para eso
<elvillano> dabor, si instale 2.6.35.22 virtual
<moreback> sudo apt-get install anjunta
<myguestp> uso yum
<myguestp> pero supongo
<myguestp> que sera igual
<moreback> o puedes usar el Centro de Software
<xangua> esto es ubuntu myguestp
<xangua> pues desinstálalo entonces elvillano
<myguestp> perdonadme, uso fedora, y no encontre soporte de mi problema en #fedora-es
<myguestp> xd
<myguestp> pero aqui no hay competencias ni nada entre distribuciones y no crei k le importara a nadie
<moreback> jaja
<moreback> no lo creas :-D
<myguestp> y es anjuta
<myguestp> no anjunta
<myguestp> xd
<myguestp> ^
<moreback> ah, bueno, a veces sufro de "disteclia"
<xangua> ...
<PeterDrop> humm, hice netstat y veo muchas conecciones tipo ESTABLECIDO, esto no debiera ser normal cierto?
<SorayaUbuntu> habra forma de usar keyring para aplicaciones que quiero mantener privadas,y solo ejecutar poniendo mi clave
<myguestp> moreback: se nota que sabes programar, que lenguajes dominas?
<moreback> C y sus derivados
<moreback> ultimamente me gusta c#
<myguestp> pero tio, para eso hay que usar window, xd
<moreback> nop, basta MonoDevelop para que te instale todo lo de Mono
<myguestp> o.O
<dabor> elvillano, inicia con el kernel anterior a ver si funciona
<myguestp> y c++ lo dominas?
<myguestp> moreback: hablemos por donde te he agregado
<moreback> ok
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, crea diferentes usuarios y que cada uno use sus aplicaciones
<SorayaUbuntu> solamente soy yo en esta computadora
<SorayaUbuntu> pero quiero blokear aplicaciones con password
<SorayaUbuntu> como cuando me pide password para updates
<SorayaUbuntu> igual para aplicaciones
<hashashin> SorayaUbuntu, no es más fácil que bloquees la pantalla cuando no estés delante deel pc?
<SorayaUbuntu> nopmhay o no hay manera para lo que quiero
<SorayaUbuntu> alternativas no son opciones,me gustaria ponerle password
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, es raro eso que necesitas, se me ocurre unicamente cambiando los propietarios de la aplicacion
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, normalmente es root
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, pero la seguridad en linux no funciona de esa forma
<elvillano> xangua, como lo puedo hacer y disculpa
<xangua> sudo apt-get remove¿
<SorayaUbuntu> mmm ok
<hashashin> SorayaUbuntu, cuando te levantes del pc pulsas control+alt+L y yasta, para tocar nada hay q meter la contraseña
<elvillano> xangua, todo fino muchas gracias
<hashashin> y si le vas a dejar el pc a alguien crea un usuario y le quitas esas aplicaciones
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, se podria lograr algo similar utilizando SELINUX
<mrfilippo> buenos dias
<SorayaUbuntu> hay alguna pagina de referencia a eso dabor:
<mrfilippo> tengo una pregunta sobre la opcion de chat "Gente Cerca" -->No me sale nadie
<SorayaUbuntu> para leer mas el respecto
<SorayaUbuntu> mrfilippo, supongo usas empathy
<file_not_found1> hola de nuevo
<mrfilippo> sí, el que viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.10
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, http://docs.fedoraproject.org/es-ES/Fedora/13/html/Security-Enhanced_Linux/chap-Security-Enhanced_Linux-Confining_Users.html
<erUSUL> mrfilippo: hay alguien en tu lan con empathy y gente cerca activado?
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, SELINUX no tiene un manejo sencillo y no vien predeterminado en ubuntu
<mrfilippo> no, solo estoy conectado a internet. Pensé que saldrían contactos de ubuntu conectados
<SorayaUbuntu> ok,solo acabo de pensar en eso y pense que c podia hacer
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, más sencillo sería trabajar con grupo con permisos de ejecución, uniendo usuarios a ese grupo
<mrfilippo> cercanos a mí, por ejemplo de mi provincia o pais
<moreback> gente cerca funciona en una lan no mas
<SorayaUbuntu> mrfilippo, Yo pensaba que eso era para network local y usuarios de ubuntu
<SorayaUbuntu> no c si me equivoco
<mrfilippo> ah, gracias entonces. Estaba confundido con la funcionalidad de "Gente Cerca". Muchas gracias
<ElVillano_> estoy instalando SO Ubuntu Server con virtual Box OSE y me sale esto (Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908))
<argo> hola
<SorayaUbuntu> por qeu no tiene protocolo como msn o yahoo,es solo para network imagino y supongo,
<ElVillano_> argo 0/
<SorayaUbuntu> que me corrijan si me equivoco
<argo> hola ElVillano_
<SorayaUbuntu> reinstalla virtualbox
<argo> tengo una pregunta
<SorayaUbuntu> y problema resuelto,me ha pasado anteriormente a mi
<mrfilippo> es que hace unas semanas, probando otra distribución de linux (no recuerdo cual) al conectarme a internet veia usuarios de chat conectados que me salían sin yo hacer nada. Y pensé que sería lo mismo
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, http://xiniweb.mine.nu/moodle/mod/resource/view.php?id=147
<argo> como puedo hacer para que vean los acentos los demás usuarios en xchat ?
<dabor> argo, yo los veo bien
<argo> ya
<mrfilippo> chao!
<argo> porque tú usas linux
<argo> me refiero a los usuarios win
<erUSUL> argo: diles que pongan sus clientes en utf8 ;)
<argo> ok
<dabor> argo, que se pasen a linux
<argo> me esperaba esa respuesta dabor
<argo> jajajaja
<dabor> jajaja
<argo> pero es que yo creo que nisiquiera usan mirc
<argo> entran por web
<erUSUL> argo: pon tu una codificacion compatible con windows en tu cliente
<argo> y cómo lo hago?
<erUSUL> argo: depende de que cliente uses.
<argo> xchat
<erUSUL> argo: ve a la configuracion del servidor pertinente y cambia la codificacion por defecto
<SorayaUbuntu> aca se ven los acentos
<fede> hola
<fede> como hago para instalar el kernel con sonido real time?
<fede> es el que viene por defecto en ubuntu studio tengo entendido
<erUSUL> fede: instala linux-image-rt ( o algo asi ) busca en synaptic
<erUSUL> fede: ese es el paquete
<fede> gracias, eso era lo que necesitaba
<argo> gracias ya lo he solucionado
<argo> tengo otra pregunta
<argo> jajja
<fede> no puedo encontratr el paquete
<argo> se me ha quitado el icono del altavoz de la parte de arriba a la derecha en gnome , cómo lo puedo poner ?
<dzup2> hasta yo instale linux-image-rt
<erUSUL> argo: que version de ubuntu?
<argo> 10.10
<fede> es así que se llama el kernel?
<fede> porque a mi no me lo encuentra sinaptic
<PeterDrop> hola muchachos, tengo mi pc de escritorio con ubuntu, salgo con un router, tengo un netbook que se conecta con wifi, todo ok, como le hago para crear una red entre ambos pc
<PeterDrop> ?
<erUSUL> fede: asi se llama el paquete si
<fede> que extraño
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: compartir archivos? haz boton derecho en la carpeta que quieras compartir escoje opciones de comparticion. configura
<file_not_found1> tengo virtualbox el ultimo
<CGL> Gente ¿Alguien me ayuda con el ubuntu 10.10?  No identifica las "ñ" ni los acentos en los nombres de archivos
<fede> me encuentra solamente una cosa llamada testdisk
<PeterDrop> erUSUL, el netbook esta con win... es el mismo procedimiento?
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: deberia; consulta como compartir carpetas en windows
<file_not_found1> y no me andan los dispositivos usb
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: en ubuntu ve a Lugares>Red>Red de windows
<lucas_> no me funciono el enemy territory
<lucas_> en la pantalla de login de server online se queda esperando
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<lucas_> alguien me da instrucciones
<seyacat> como estan todos!!!!!!!!!!!
<argo> hola seyacat
<file_not_found1> ayudaaaaaaaaaa
<file_not_found1> no me andan los dispositivos usb
<file_not_found1> en virtual box
<file_not_found1> xp sp3
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: el vbox ose ( el de los repos ) no soporta usb passthrough
<file_not_found1> tengo el oracle
<file_not_found1> vm
<fede> por que será que no puedo acceder al paquete?
<fede> es raro, yo lo había instalado antes me acuerdo
<erUSUL> fede: que versionde ubuntu tienes?
<fede> 10.10
<erUSUL> apt-cache search linux-image-rt
<fede> a ver
<fede> no me tira nada
<erUSUL> fede: parece que en maverick no lo hay
<fede> no?
<fede> que cagada
<fede> tienen pensado agregarlo?
<erUSUL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<fede> gracias
<file_not_found1> no me andan los dispositivos usb
<file_not_found1> en virtual box
<file_not_found1> xp sp3
<moreback> file_not_found1, que dispositivos?
<file_not_found1> una webcam
<moreback> te fijaste que no la estuviera usando el SO huésped?
<file_not_found1> no
<moreback> si lo está no la vas a poder pasar al anfitrión
<moreback> va a aparecer como dispositivo ocupado
<moreback> en el vbox
<file_not_found1> no tengo ningun programa
<file_not_found1> abiero para webcam
<moreback> eso da lo mismo
<moreback> si el kernel tiene te reconoce la camara
<ubuntu> hola, alguien me puede echar una mano?, he instalando ubuntu 9.10 en el pc he reiniciado y me dice "disk boot failure" alguien sabe por que es?
<moreback> va a aparecer ocupado
<file_not_found1> si la reconoce u buntu
<moreback> ok, entonces habría que descargar el modulo del kernel que está manejando la camamra
<moreback> mira la salida que da un sudo lsmod
<ubuntu> moreback puedes ayudarme?
<file_not_found1> la camara en ubuntu si anda
<file_not_found1> dice el virtualbox no hAy dispositivos usb
<ubuntu> me dice antes de iniciar el ubuntu que "disk boot failure" alguien puede ayudarme?
<n-iCe> ubuntu: 10.10?
<ubuntu> no, 9.10
<n-iCe> Pues pueden ser millones de cosas
<ubuntu> creo que es algo referente a las actualizaciones
<ubuntu> puede ser?
<n-iCe> Sabes si se instaló el Grub
<ubuntu> ya me pasó hace tiempo esto mismo
<ubuntu> cuando hice la instalacion hace 1 hora no me dio problemas y tenia instalado bien el grub
<n-iCe> existe? cd /media/linux/boot/grub/
<ubuntu> pero ahora he hecho unas actualizaciones y se ha jodido todo
<ubuntu> no lo se... no me deja ni entrar en la sesion
<ubuntu> tengo que volver a instalar
<n-iCe> Reinstala :)
<ubuntu> si, pero hay un problema
<ubuntu> xD
<file_not_found1> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<n-iCe> Cuál
<ubuntu> no encuentra ninguna particion ni disco
<ubuntu> cuando intento formatear
<n-iCe> Baja el disco, ponlo en una USB o CD
<n-iCe> Y bootea desde él
<ubuntu> ahora mismo estoy desde el Live CD
<ubuntu> tengo el CD metido
<n-iCe> ok, abreu na terminal
<n-iCe> abre
<ubuntu> ok
<n-iCe> pon: sudo grub
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> me dice command not found
<n-iCe> no lo tienes instalado
<n-iCe> al bootear no te dice que el RAID no está definido?
<ubuntu> acuerdate que estoy desde el Live CD
<n-iCe> no RAID array defined
<ubuntu> si puede ser
<n-iCe> recuerdas haber visto eso?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> una de las veces lo he visto
<n-iCe> Aprieta: CTRL+F
<n-iCe> Y ponle AUTO
<n-iCe> Eso arreglará el problema.
<ubuntu> cuando tengo que presionar ctrl+f? cuando este iniciando?
<n-iCe> Si
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> voy a probarlo
<ubuntu> ahora vengo
<ubuntu> tengo que hacerlo en algun momento determinado?
<ubuntu> antes de que suceda algo?
<n-iCe> Aprietalo hasta que te deje seleccionar RAID
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ahora vengo
<kovac> Hola necesito los parametros de consola para ingresar la llave: ?: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<ubuntu> sigue el mismo problema
<ubuntu> n-Ice
<ubuntu> estas por aqui?
<ubuntu> sigo sin poder encontrar las particiones ni discos duros en la instalacion
<ubuntu> alguien que se le ocurra alguna solucion?
<file_not_found1> hola, tengo virtualbox VM y estoy corriendo win xp sp3. Y me dice que no hay dispositivos usb conectados. y yo tengo la webcam y un lector de memorias
<file_not_found1> la web cam funciona
<mimecar> file_not_found1: esos dispositivos funcionan bien en ubuntu?
<file_not_found1> si correctamente
<file_not_found1> todos
<mimecar> conectalos en la máquina virtual
<mimecar> no podrás usarlos en ubuntu
<kovac> al ingresar la llave me pone esto que resulta un poco raro para mi:   clave 4E5E17B5: clave pública "Launchpad PPA for chromium-daily" importada
<kovac> gpg: no se encuentran claves totalmente fiables
<file_not_found1> la primera vez q lo inicie detecto los dispo usb
<file_not_found1> no los estoy usando en ubuntu
<ubuntu> alguien que me pueda ayudar con mi problema?
<virusuy> ustedes pueden ejecutar apt-get update ?
<file_not_found1> los conecte a la maq usb y no anduvo
<virusuy> a mi me da error en los repos update de maverick
<songer> cual es tu problema?
<file_not_found1> mimecar
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿cual es tu problema con el sistema de arranque?
<ubuntu> songer he instalado hace 1 hora el ubuntu 9.10 y he actualizado. En uno de los reinicios del SO de repente me ha aparecido una pantalla antes de entrar en el SO que ponía " Disk Boot Failure" y he intentado volver a reinstalar el ubuntu pero  a la hora de hacer el particionado no encuentra  ni discos duros ni particiones
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿Estas vivo? :O
<ubuntu> si perdonad
<ubuntu> que la linea era larga xD
<file_not_found1> mimecar
<ubuntu> la pantalla de seleccion de particiones no me muestra ninguna, ningun SO ni nada
<ubuntu> se queda en blanco
<ubuntu> como si no hubiera ningun dispositivo conectado
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿ya compruebaste si el sistema básico de entrada Salida (BIOS) detecta la unidad de disco duro?
<songer> ubuntu, instalaste el grub?
<ubuntu> creo que no la detecta. Cuando inicio el pc en BIOS me dice en los IDE que no encuentra nada
<songer> en tua ctualizacion?
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, eso es mal indicio a nivel de hardware o detección de hardware
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿Manipulaste los cables de interconexión del DD?
<ubuntu> no se muy bien si lo instalé o no, es que no tengo muchos conocimientos.... yo le di a donde dice borrar y utilizar todo el disco
<songer> ok, como esta tu orden de boot, ubuntu?
<ubuntu> no te entiendo
<nicoAMG> songer, ubuntu indica que el BIOS no detecta el disco duro
<ubuntu> solo tengo ubuntu instalado en pc
<ubuntu> no hay mas so instalados
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, comprueba los cables de poder y de datos que interconectan al DD a la placa madre
<ubuntu> ok, pero una pregunta... si en un principio pude instalar el ubuntu bien como es que ahora no lo encuentra?
<ubuntu> no se si me explico
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, luego comprueba el BIOS... si no lo detecta así.. cambia de conectar el DD si es que la placa madre ofrece otro conector IDE
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, pudo ocurrir una falla de hardware...
<ubuntu> ok
<songer>  si, en tu actualiacion te dio unas opciones en la instalacion de el grub
<ubuntu> entendido
<ubuntu> voy a probarlo... en un rato vuelvo a entrar y os comento
<ubuntu> muchas gracias
<nicoAMG> ubuntu ¿detecta o no el BIOS el DD?
<ubuntu> no lo detecta
<nicoAMG> o,k
<nicoAMG> Haz lo que te indiqué entonces
<ubuntu> no detecta tampoco el lector de cd en los IDE
<ubuntu> creo!
<nicoAMG> Hmm
<nicoAMG> Eso está mas sospechos aún
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> es muy raro
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿están en el mismo canal IDE o en canales separados (DD 0 DVD)?
<ubuntu> habría algun problema por cambiar de IDE en vez de en el 1 en el 2? en la placa base?
<songer> ubuntu, como entraste ahora a ubuntu, ubuntu?
<ubuntu> estoy desde el Live CD
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, si.. si el conectar IDE secundario está desabilitado por BIOS
<ubuntu> estan en canales separados
<ubuntu> ok
<file_not_found1> sigue sin detectar el dispositivo
<file_not_found1> usb
<ubuntu> el IDE 1 lleva el DD
<ubuntu> el IDE 2 el lector
<songer> no instalarias el grub
<ubuntu> como se instala el Grub?
<ubuntu> en que paso lo puedo hacer?
<ubuntu> o como debo hacerlo?
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, comprueba que los canales IDE no están desabilitados (Generalmente eso se hace en la sección "Integrated Pheriferals")
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> cuando reinicie lo compruebo
<songer> ok si estoi te paso despues de actualizar
<ubuntu> o sea que el Grub no se instala en la instalacion no?
<ubuntu> se instala despues
<ubuntu> no?
<kovac> alguien conoce un reloj para escritorio similar a cairo-clok , cairo clok en ubuntu 10.04 sobrecarga los procesadores y screenlets lo considero bastante pesado si solo quiero usar un reloj de escritorio, conoceis alguna opcion mas valida ?
<songer> ubuntu, si se intala
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, si no hay disco para arrancar desde el BIOS, no tiene valor centrarse en GRUB
<mimecar> kovac: gdesklets
<ubuntu> ok
<songer> pero al hacer la actualizacion puede que exitia una nueva vercion de grub, entonces te pregunta si la quieres instalar
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, logra que detecte el DD y si no arranca vamos con GRUB
<kovac> mimecar ok
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> voy a hacer las comprobaciones en los cables IDE
<ubuntu> ahora vengo
<ubuntu> tardaré un poco
<ubuntu> gracias por todo
<ubuntu> hasta ahora
<file_not_found1> sigo con el mismo problema
<file_not_found1> no me reconoce los dispositivos usb
<mimecar> le has dicho a virtualbox que los use?
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> pero sale grisado
<file_not_found1> y no se puede
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, hay que habilitar el USB pero tambien indicarle a VBox cual dispositivo se reporta al sistema Guest
<file_not_found1> la primera vez anduvo
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, ¿qué dispositivo es el que tratas de usar en el sistema Guest?
<file_not_found1> una webcam
<kovac> mimecar, gdesklets me pregunta al instalarlo si deseo iniciar el demonio hddtemp en el arranque del sistema? conviene seleccionarlo o no?
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, ¿es una máquina virtual Windows ?
<file_not_found1> si xp sp3
<mimecar> me parece que es para la temperatura del disco duro
<kovac> si asi es
<nicoAMG> en el apartado de configuración de USB del guest puedes encontrar unas opciones. Una de ellas se llama. Filtro USB
<file_not_found1> hice eso
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, esto tienes que hacerlo con la máquina apagada.
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, ¿añadiste el webcam?
<file_not_found1> pero no habia ibstalada la guest additions de virtualbox vm
<file_not_found1> si
<kovac> mimecar, por cierto, que es mas importante tener controlado la temperatura del disco o el de la tarjeta grafica nvidia?
<mimecar> file_not_found1: ya lo has instalado?
<file_not_found1> sera por eso?
<mimecar> file_not_found1: tu que crees
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, al lado izquierdo del dispositivo USB hay un botón de verificación. Debe estar activo
<mimecar> si no instalas lo necesario..
<file_not_found1> no esta activo
<nicoAMG> activalo
<mimecar> kovac: en principio la tarjeta, pero cuando superes el umbral el ordenador se apaga
<mimecar> file_not_found1: instala el guest adition
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, es conveniente intalar las adiciones, pero no debería dejar de funcionar por eso el USB
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, debe ser porque el dispositivo estaba deshabilitado
<kovac> entonces prescidire de usar el demonio de temperatura del disco que ofrece activar gdesklets
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, Si comprobaste lo que te indiqué. arranca el Guest, inicia sesión y verifica que la detección de hardware trabaje. Debiera aparecerte reportado el webcam.
<file_not_found1> esta arrancado en el virtualbox xp sp3
<file_not_found1> pero no se puede
<ubuntu> hola, ya me ha funcionado
<ubuntu> jeje
<ubuntu> estaba el cable echo polvo
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, bien
<ubuntu> pero hay algo mas
<ubuntu> en la actualizacion
<ubuntu> me ha metido en el kernel un kernel nuevo
<ubuntu> ahora cuando inicio me dice que kernel escoger
<file_not_found1> como arranca el Guest
<file_not_found1> ?
<file_not_found1> mimecar
<ubuntu> como puedo ver lo dle grub
<ubuntu> me dijisteis que el grub habria que mirarlo
<file_not_found1> Filtros de dispositivos:
<file_not_found1> 2 (2 activo)
<kovac> mimecar, gdesklets no se ejecuta y no conozco su comando para usarlo en consola
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, grub es el gestor de arranque que utiliza Ubuntu y otras distribuciones Linux
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> pero como se si lo tengo bien instalado?
<mimecar> "gdesklets"
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, este pequeño programa se instala en el sector de arranque utilizado por el BIOS para iniciar la carga del SO. Este pequeño programa permite realiza la carga de diversos sistemas operativos.
<mimecar> ubuntu si no lo tienes el ordenador no arranca
<ubuntu> y hay algun problema por lo de los diferentes kernels? es que cuando he actualizado creo que me ha metido nuevos kernels... ahora cuando inicio ubuntu tengo que seleccionar el kernel
<ubuntu> esto es normal?
<xangua> si
<nicoAMG> mimecar, si solo se tiene un sistema operativo no es necesario instalar el gestor de arranque. Sin el gestor de arranque se hará el inicio del SO que esté disponible en la partición marcada con la bandera *boot.
<file_not_found1> se ve q no hay solucion mi problema
<mimecar> lo normal es no tener solo uno
<songer> si, ubuntu, yo hoy me salo el abiso de el nuevo y hace un momento lo instale el mas reciente que acaba de salir
<mimecar> file_not_found1: has instalado el guest adition?
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> esta instalado
<nicoAMG> si se utilizan varios sistemas operativos, el rol de grub  es gestionar el inicio, y ofrecer un entorno pre-ejecución del sistema operativo para control y diagnostico
<file_not_found1> esta cargado en la barra de tarea windows xp
<mimecar> has reiniciado la máquina virtual¿
<ubuntu> ok, entonces no tengo porque preocuparme a la hora del inicio del SO verdad?
<file_not_found1> muchas veces
<kovac> mimecar gdesklet creo que indica algun fallo: http://pastebin.com/WnxcfVdv
<file_not_found1> y lo mismo
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, no amigo..
<file_not_found1> sigue igual
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> otra pregunta. He enchfado una impresora y no se si la esta reconociendo
<ubuntu> en impresoras no me aparece nada
<ubuntu> sabeis como puedo comprobarlo?
<ubuntu> y probarla?
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, ¿crees que el SO linux anfitrión está detectado correctamente la inserción de la cámara web usb?
<file_not_found1> el so linnux anfitrion es el sistema en si
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, puedes verificar que sucede con eso en el visor de registros, comprobando en log llamado "messages"
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, si..
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, puedes hacer desde una terminal: lsusb
<file_not_found1> en ubuntu si andaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, luego verifica que aparece el ID USB de la cámara Web
<file_not_found1> si aparece
<nicoAMG> o.k
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.071 EHCI: Hardware reset
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.072 EHCI: USB Operational
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.276 OHCI: Software reset
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.276 OHCI: USB Reset
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.276 OHCI: USB Operational
<file_not_found1> 00:00:58.284 Guest Log: VBoxVideo: using HGSMI
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, stop
<kovac> alguien sabe que es lo que ocurre con esta incidencia: http://pastebin.com/WnxcfVdv
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, ¿obtuviste esa información por medio de lsusb?
<file_not_found1> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express V2
<ubuntu> me podeis echar una mano con la impresora?
<file_not_found1> pero en UBUNTU SI ANDA
<file_not_found1> funciona
<moreback> file_not_found1, entonces tienes que descargar del kernel los modulos que está usando tu cámara
<moreback> pega en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ la salida de "sudo lsmod"
<file_not_found1> para que, si en ubuntu anda
<moreback> por eso pues
<moreback> porque el so la está ocupando
<moreback> no se puede pasar al nafitrion
<file_not_found1> clAro
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿que necesitas respecto a la impresora?
<moreback> uvcvideo               62595  0
<moreback> videodev               40518  1 uvcvideo
<moreback> v4l1_compat            15495  2 uvcvideo,videodev
<moreback> esos son los que parece tuvieran mi cámara
<nicoAMG> moreback, puede hacer un rmmod al primero
<moreback> a eso me refería
<file_not_found1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527835/
<nicoAMG> moreback, o.k
<moreback> yo creo que lo hice una vez
<file_not_found1> moreback
<moreback> y me parece que saque esos modulos con rmmod
<moreback> file_not_found1, en tu lsmod veo el modulo gspca_spca561
<file_not_found1> como lo desactivo temporalmente
<moreback> y el gspca_main
<moreback> sudo rmmod gspca_spca561
<moreback> crucemos los dedos
<moreback> ;.)
<file_not_found1> pero no lo quiero borrar
<moreback> no lo borra, lo descarga del kernel solamente
<moreback> rmmod - simple program to remove a module from the Linux Kernel
<moreback> man rmmod para más info
<nicoAMG> tambien: modinfo nombre_modulo para saber qué función tienen el módulo
<file_not_found1> despues como hago para volver
<file_not_found1> saco este gspca_main
<file_not_found1> tambien
<nicoAMG> gspca_spca561 es un controlador para camara usb. Si, descargalo del kernel con rmmod.
<nicoAMG> ubuntu, ¿qué sucedió con la impresora?
<Vero2> hola, alguien sabe por qué cuando vuelvo de tty me sale: could not access PID file for nmbd? Tendrá algo que ver con mis problemas de conexión?
<moreback> file_not_found1, yo creo que sí
<nicoAMG> Vero2, nmbd es un demonio que forma parte integral del samba
<Vero2> nicoAMG: entonces?
<nicoAMG> Vero2, provee el servicio de nombres de netbios.. para más información: man samba
<nicoAMG> Vero2, que ese error aparezca en la consola probablemente se atribuye a que el demonio escribe a la salida estándar. Y por ello aparece en la terminal activa.
<Vero2> nicoAMG:   si algun problema hay con NetBios y mis conexiones.
<nicoAMG> Vero2, debe ser una pulga
<Vero2> jaja
<file_not_found1> nicoAMG
<nicoAMG> Vero2, me refiero al hecho que el texto salga ahí
<file_not_found1> tengo q reiniciar ubuntu
<Vero2> si no recuerdo mal cuando se configura ubuntu habla algo de que NetBios no debe estar antes que no me acuerdo que
<nicoAMG> Vero2, probablemente en el log de samba haya información relacionada, si ten interesa saber las condiciones que activan este mensaje
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, no deberías
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, pues eso volvería a cargar los módulos por autodetección una vez conectes el dispositivo nuevamente
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, con rmmod es suficiente si el controlador de la cámara usb se carga como módulo en el nucleo Linux
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, trata nuevamente desde VirtualBox
<file_not_found1> no psa nada
<file_not_found1> no se q paso
<file_not_found1> en ubuntu tampoco anda
<file_not_found1> chau
<moreback> reinicia vbox
<file_not_found1> me canse
<file_not_found1> yA vuelvo
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, o.k
<moreback> si ya no funciona en ubuntu significa que se no esta usando ese dispositivo
<moreback> reiniciando la mv de vbox debiera aparecer
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> NO FUNCIONA LA WEBCAM AHORA
<file_not_found1> sudo rmmod gspca_spca561
<file_not_found1> sudo rmmod gspca_main
<file_not_found1> como los instalo de nuevo
<mimecar> simplemente reinicia el ordenador
<file_not_found1> ya lo hice y no la reconoce
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, o haz un modprobe por cada rmmod hecho en la terminal
<mimecar> si reinicias el ordenador tiene que salir la cámara
<mimecar> siempre que no hayas tocado archivos del sistema
<nicoAMG> file_not_found1, eso volvería a cargar los módulos del núcleo descargados con el comando rmmod: man modprobe
<file_not_found1> listo
<file_not_found1> el problema es el virtualbox, parece
<file_not_found1> cual es el numero de serie de la webcam
<file_not_found1> ?
<file_not_found1> \
<mimecar> para que lo necesitas?
<file_not_found1> para completar en vbox el filtro usb
<mimecar> para pasar el filtro necesitas el número de serie???
<file_not_found1> esta vacio
<file_not_found1> pide puerto?
<anti> buenas
<nach0> hola
<nach0> se puede instalar win despues de ubuntu sin perder la instalacion de ubuntu?
<xrdodrx> nach0, No. :(
<nach0> vale
<nach0> gracias
<chilicuil> en realidad no se pierde la instalacion de ubuntu, solo los primeros sectores del disco, donde esta el grub
<nach0> y no se puede instalar win  y despues restaurar la mbr?
<chilicuil> si nach0
<nach0> como?
<chilicuil> !google recuperar grub ubuntu
<nach0> oks
<kubot> Recuperar GRUB - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB>; GRUB - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB>; YouTube - recuperar el grub o arranque en ubuntu 9.04: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0WT324x4fk>; HOWTO - Instalar windows y recuperar Grub | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/1133>; COMO Recuperar GRUB en cinco (2 more messages)
<xrdodrx> a mí me siempre ha parecido demasiado imposible
<nach0> como se si tengo grub1 o grub2? si tengo 10.10 será grub2?
<chilicuil> nach0: sip, a partir de ubuntu 9.04, o 9.10?, no recuerdo bien
<nach0> oks
<nach0> he encontrado rescatux, gracias otra vez, hasta luego
<redalqaeda> saludo
<redalqaeda> yo intale el ubuntu 10.10 todo estaba bien los efector de escritorio estaban bien pero cuando reinicie la laptop todo desaparecion ayudenme
<redalqaeda> porque paso eso?
<redalqaeda> dejo de funcional los efecto de escritorio
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: tal vez fue alguna actualizacion de los drivers
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: antes de reiniciar la compu que estabas haciendo?
<redalqaeda> todo funcionaba
<redalqaeda> aaa aplicandole los efecto de escritorio
<redalqaeda> y actualizando los paquetes
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: tal vez entonces fue alguna actualizacion del kernel, o de xorg, no se, alcanzaste a ver que paquetes se actualizaron?
<redalqaeda> no
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: a mi por ejemplo a veces se me rompe el modulo de vbox, y tengo que recompilarlo manualmente...
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> chilicuil otra cosa
<redalqaeda> porque cuando enciendo la laptop y estoy en el usuario el mouse no funciona ni el teclado tengo que prender y apagar hasta que funcione
<redalqaeda> porque sera eso
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: pufff ni idea, porque no cambias la conf del grub para que inicie sin bootsplah y veas mas mensajes?, es una idea
<redalqaeda> chilicuil me hablaste en chino
<redalqaeda> soy novato en ubuntu apena estoy aprendiendo
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: cuando inicias el sistema ves una barra grafica, no?
<redalqaeda> sii abajo del usuarios
<redalqaeda> verdad
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: ese se llama bootsplah, y puedes configurar tu equipo para que arranque sin mostrarlo, en su lugar mostrara cada cosa que va cargando, esos mensajes ayudan algunas veces
<chilicuil> !grub2common
<kubot> Para ver una guia resumida de las acciones más frecuentes que se pueden cambiar en grub2 (mostrar menu, agregar una imagen, cambiar la resolución, etc). Ver (en inglés): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743. Ver también !grub2
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> chilicuil como entro a modo seguro
<chilicuil> nop, ahi no dice nada al respecto
<redalqaeda> cuando tenia el windows me salia como queria entra a linux
<redalqaeda> ahora solo tengo linux y ese mensaje no me sale
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: ummm, agregando al final de la linea Kernel del grub, 's' de single
<redalqaeda> al final de que linea
<chilicuil> de la linea que dice 'Kernel....'
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: deja checho que linea es, que no me acuerdo
<redalqaeda> Jabneel como esta
<redalqaeda> amauris
<redalqaeda> ?
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: la que dice ' linux /boot/vmlinuz-blahblahblah... ro '
<chilicuil> al final de esa se agrega 's' y se inicia en modo seguro
 * chilicuil se confunde con grub2
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> pero eso yo lo hago cuando enciendo la pc
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: sip, en la pantalla negra donde eliges el sistema operativo
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: ahi puedes editar las entradas
<redalqaeda> ok eso me sale aunque yo no tenga mas sistema operativo
<redalqaeda> solo ubuntu
<redalqaeda> porque el entra auntomatico al selector de usuarios
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: me parece que tienes que presionar <Esc> 2 veces para verlo
<redalqaeda> ok
<chilicuil> justo despues de que sale la imagen de tu bios presionas <Esc> o <Supr> varias veces hasta que salga
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> chilicuil para tu entender cree que firefox el es mejor buscaro para ubuntu??
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: ummm, para mi es el mejor navegador, si, buscador, umm, google
<xrdodrx> Prefiero chromium
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> porque algunas pagina de video los video se ven lento
<redalqaeda> yo digo que es problema de adobe flash playe
<xrdodrx> redalqaeda, sí, es de flash
<xrdodrx> eso me pasa con todos los navegadores
<redalqaeda> pero tengo en plugin intalado
<redalqaeda> lo descargue del centro
<chilicuil> sip, eso es 'normal', el plugin de flash consume el 50% de ciclos de mi procesador :S
<XuMuK> viva html5
<redalqaeda> pero en windows no pasa eso
<rosa> hola, necesito un buen reproductor porque hay videos que no puedo ver con el reproductor que viene por defecto con ubuntu. me recomendais alguno?
<redalqaeda> rosa esta el smplayer y el vlc
<rosa> como puedo instalar el smplayer?
<redalqaeda> con los codecs necesarios todos los video te funcionara
<mrojas6996> Hola
<mrojas6996> necesito a alguien que sepa de LXDE o Ubuntu
<xrdodrx> mrojas6996, hola
<mrojas6996> para consultar unas cuestiones
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: sep, al parecer no somos tan importantes los usuarios de linux para ellos como los de windows...
<redalqaeda> buscalo en el centro de software
<rosa> como me puedo bajar los codecs?
<chilicuil> !ask mrojas6996
<kubot> mrojas6996: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xrdodrx> te vi en el canal ingles ;)
<redalqaeda> ok rosa espera dejame ver si tengo el link de donde intale todos
<rosa> vale
<mrojas6996> Necesito saber si en el Lubuntu o LXDE puedo conseguir un manager que permite cambiar el tema de color a el GRUB, asi como en Canaima Linux o en Ubuntu (creo) aparecía
<mrojas6996> ¿sabe alguien como lo puedo conseguir?
<redalqaeda> ok rosa
<redalqaeda> http://www.ubuntronics.com/2010/04/instalar-codecs-en-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: puedes investigar como se llamaba el programa que corria en canaima y correrlo en lubuntu
<mrojas6996> mmm, la verdad que no
<redalqaeda> dice ubuntu 10.04 pero eso no importa
<mrojas6996> porque no tengo a mi dispocision canaima, pues en la computadora donde estaba no se puede conseguir, pero es mas o menos parecido al viejo manager de la pantalla de inicio
<redalqaeda> a mi me fuinciona super bien
<mrojas6996> que se encontraba en Ubuntu 9.04
<rosa> muchas gracias
<mrojas6996> recuerdese bien, que soy nuevo en plataformas linux
<redalqaeda> de nada ya sabe busca el smplayer en el centro
<mrojas6996> anteriormente instalé ubuntu, pero siempre se atrofiaba con la tarjeta nvidia
<mrojas6996> conseguí lubuntu-LXDE y me gusta
<redalqaeda> y eso codecs todo te saldra bien
<mrojas6996> pero el grub esta monocromo, y lo quiero decorar para que se va presentable
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: puedes editar el archivo /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme para cambiar el tema
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> gracias
<mrojas6996> tambien necesito otra ayudita mas+
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: o puedes intalar burg que segun dice se ve mas presentable
<mrojas6996> esta bien
<mrojas6996> muchas gracias ^
<mrojas6996> ^^
<mrojas6996> Ahora necesito saber como puedo instalar el paquete de salvapantallas
<mrojas6996> porque varios de los que aparecen, dice lubuntu o LXDE que no estan instalados
<mrojas6996> busqué el paquete en synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, y sudo-install
<rosa> redalqaeda
<rosa> estas?
<redalqaeda> si
<rosa> La reproducción de esta película requiere un complemento Demultiplexor Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) que no está instalado.
<rosa> me dice esto
<redalqaeda> descargaste todos los codecs
<rosa> si menos para el 64
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> y el smplayer
<rosa> los videos de youtube
<rosa> no los puedo ver
<rosa> ni oir
<redalqaeda> ok los flv.
<rosa> el smplayer no lo he instalado
<redalqaeda> intalalo
<rosa> lo cojo del synaptic?
<redalqaeda> si
<rosa> vale
<mrojas6996> Hola?, alguien conoce algo para instalar el pack de salvapantallas?
<redalqaeda> cuando lo intale dale a correr y me avisa
<mrojas6996> los trate de buscar por synaptic y todo lo demas, pero no aparecen
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: xscreensaver no te sirve?
<mrojas6996> ese mismo busqué
<xrdodrx> !info gnome-screensaver
<kubot> xrdodrx: No veo a nadie llamado gnome-screensaver.
<mrojas6996> por synaptic y sudo-apt get y todos ellos
<xrdodrx> ???
<pipo65> buenas
<xrdodrx> lo estoy mirando, kubot
<rosa> ya he acabado
<pipo65> alguien sabe como encuentro este entorno en los repos
<pipo65> http://rox.sourceforge.net/screens/desktop.png
<mrojas6996> mmm, vi aalgo llamado gnome-screensaver
<mrojas6996> pero no lo instale por miedo a que sea incompatible con LXDE
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: y no esta?, a ver, ejecuta $ apt-cache search xscreesaver | pastebinit
<xrdodrx> oh, olvidé que usas lxde
<pipo65> que buscas de lxde
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: ummm, incompatible?, ummm, no lo creo, a menos que requiera demasiadas librerias
<chilicuil> pipo65: screensaver
<pipo65> usastes los extra
<pipo65> por q en lubuntu tienes q agregagrlos
<mrojas6996> anotare lo que me recomendaste chilicuil, ahorita estoy actualizando un poquito lxde, pero para cuando se termine, ejecutare el comando
<pipo65> yo los agrege
<mrojas6996> ¿los extra :S?
<pipo65> ahi te los paso
<rosa> redalqaeda estas?
<mrojas6996> a ver
<mrojas6996> es que recien estoy aprendiendo a usar lxde
<pipo65> xscreensaver-data-extra
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data-extra
<pipo65> eso tienes q poner
<mrojas6996> Ok, gracias pipo65
<mrojas6996> luego de ejecutar el comando, agregaré el compiz resumido que trae ubuntu por defecto
<mrojas6996> ai los bordes de pantalla desaparecen otra vez, los consulto
<mrojas6996> *si
<pipo65> mrojas6996: compiz con lxde
<pipo65> ??
<thecdggseries> hola
<rosa> ahora puedo ver los videos flv, pero los videos de youtube sigo sin verlos ni oirlos
<thecdggseries> tengo easy peasy
<thecdggseries> pregunto aqui_
<mrojas6996> si pipo
<thecdggseries> ?
<mrojas6996> sefun he visto, compiz se puede poner en lxde
<mrojas6996> *según
<mrojas6996> pero para estar seguro ¿se puede poner compiz en LXDE o Lubuntu?
<pipo65> mrojas6996: yo uso lubuntu y no pude
<mrojas6996> para tener al menos un poquito de apariencia
<chilicuil> nop mrojas6996 , no hasta donde yo se
<redalqaeda> rosa los video de youtube tu lo quiere ver desde la pagina??
<mrojas6996> ¿alguna alternativa de compiz para lxde?, ¿conocen alguna?
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: que es easy peasy?
<thecdggseries> es un SO basado en ubuntu
<thecdggseries> bueno tengo ubuntu instalado
<rosa> si online
<thecdggseries> y quiero borrar ubuntu y poner este
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: umm, entonces tal vez debas preguntar en su canal, aunque si es muy general la pregunta igual alguie por aqui sabe
<thecdggseries> si es general
<redalqaeda> aaaa
<mrojas6996> para que no se vea tan estatico, sino con un poquito de efectos, al menos con atenuaciones en los menues
<pipo65> mrojas6996: que sentido tiene usar lxde y querer cargarle efectos
<thecdggseries> por que es con gparted
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: ummm, si tiene un instalador desde ahi deberias poder borrar las particiones de ubuntu e instalar ese sistema
<redalqaeda> tu esta usando firefox
<rosa> si
<thecdggseries> el instalador es igual que el de ubuntu
<mrojas6996> Pipo85, yo dije que no se nada de esto de linux
<thecdggseries> pero no lo se
<thecdggseries> no ser[ia mejor borrar todo eso con gparted?
<mrojas6996> solo se que lxde es como lo que solia ser XFCE en 2007 cuando iniciaba
<thecdggseries> y luego instalar
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: es lo mismo
<redalqaeda> ok en el centro software busca adobe flash player
<pipo65> mrojas6996: no son iguales
<thecdggseries> pero con el instalador no me aparece
<mrojas6996> y se adapta a mi computador, pero supuestamente xfce deja poner compiz
<redalqaeda> un plugin
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: si es igual que el de ubuntu, debe tener una opcion para usuarios 'avanzados' que te deje modificar la tabla de particiones
<thecdggseries> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<mrojas6996> si de eso me estoy dando cuenta
<thecdggseries> ya avanzados si
<thecdggseries> pero eso ni idea
<mrojas6996> porque xfce iba de lo peor aqui
<pipo65> mrojas6996: tienes un equipo nuevo o viejo
<mrojas6996> el equipo lo compramos en 2002
<redalqaeda> rosa me avisa si te funciona
<mrojas6996> supongo que ya es anticuado
<mrojas6996> su placa es PCCHIPS M810LR
<pipo65> mrojas6996: y alguna especificacion de tu equipo
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: entonces mejor si, prepara tu disco con un live cd de ubuntu
<rosa> tengo instalado el plugin de flash de mozilla, te lo digo por si hay problemas
<mrojas6996> tiene 512 MB de ram
<thecdggseries> http://imagebin.org/122259
<mrojas6996> un AGP Nvidia 2x
<thecdggseries> mira asi esta mi disco duro
<thecdggseries> pero no quiero borrar
<thecdggseries> windows
<redalqaeda> chilicuil ayudaaaa
<thecdggseries> solo la parte de ubuntu
<pipo65> mrojas6996: cuanta ram tienes
<mrojas6996> 512 MB
<pipo65> y que prosesador
<mrojas6996> AMD Durón de 945 MHz
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: entonces solo deberias poder seleccionar esa particion (que es la unica que el instalador deberia tomar) e instalar ahi ese sistema
<pipo65> mrojas6996: con ese prosesdor no te recomiendo q instales compiz si quieres obtener buenos resultados
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: sin embargo como no conozco su instalador no te puedo asegurar nada
<thecdggseries> bueno voy a instalarlo
<mrojas6996> Es que en un invento loco, puse ubuntu con el AGP y funciono muy bien compiz
<pipo65> si quieres tener un entorno mas lindo puedes usar e17
<thecdggseries> y pongo screenshot
<mrojas6996> solo que empezo a enlentarse mucho
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: que paso?
<redalqaeda> vengo ahora
<pipo65> mrojas6996: pero ubuntu con gnome es una cosa y lxde es otra
<rosa> redalqaeda, ya lo tengo instalado
<pipo65> son entornos para equipos de bajos recursos
<mrojas6996> Esta bien
<mrojas6996> ¿no me va a quitar el LXDE?
<mrojas6996> Pipo, e17 no me va a quitar LXDE ¿Cierto?
<redalqaeda> chequea
<pipo65> no solo cuando inicias te puedes elejir con cual iniciar
<redalqaeda> si te funciona
<rosa> lo sigo sin ver... ya lo tenia instalado de antes
<pipo65> el e17 se llama englicenment
<pipo65> o algo asi
<pipo65> no recuerdo bien el nombre
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> voy a probarlo
<redalqaeda> ok
<pipo65> puedes tener barios entornos a la ves en el mismo equipo
<redalqaeda> chilicuil ayudame a rosa
<redalqaeda> q tengo q salir
<chilicuil> enlightenment* y ese si soporta una version de compiz
<pipo65> mrojas6996:  y si quieres transparencias en lxde puedes instalar xcompmgr
<chilicuil> redalqaeda: no te preocupes, aqui entre todos le hechamos monto
<mrojas6996> mmm, las transpariencias son interesantes
<chilicuil> monton*
<rosa> sabes como lo puedo solucionar chilicuil?
<redalqaeda> ok
<mrojas6996> probare primero con el xcompmgr
<chilicuil> rosa: no reproduces audio en youtube, verdad?
<rosa> gracias redalqaeda
<rosa> ni audio ni video
<pipo65> mrojas6996: primero lo instalar pero luego tienes que configurar el autostart para q te o carge automaticamente
<thecdggseries> chilicuil, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=122261
<thecdggseries> asi esta
<mrojas6996> ok
<chilicuil> rosa: que version de ubuntu tienes?
<mrojas6996> pero al instalar e17 ¿no me va a ocupar mucho espacio?
<thecdggseries> pero no me da la opcion de instalarlo en la de ubuntu 10.04
<rosa> 9.10
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: seleccion 'avanzado' y vuelves a subir captura
<pipo65> chilicuil:  me dice como encuentro este entorno en los repo
<pipo65> http://rox.sourceforge.net/screens/desktop.png
<thecdggseries> pero le doy forward no?
<chilicuil> pipo65: te refieres a e17?
<thecdggseries> para que aparesca las cosas
<pipo65> chilicuil: a ese q pase
<chilicuil> despues de seleccionar 'avanzado', si
<rosa> tengo la 9.10
<thecdggseries> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=122262
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<xangua> pipo65: rox es un simple navegador de archivos
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: selecciona sd5
<pipo65> pero ese entorno como se ve que es
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: le das en 'formatear'
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: y luego le das forward
<thecdggseries> ok
<pipo65> xangua: me referia a la img completa
<pipo65> es un entorno pero no se q es
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: mentira!, en 'mount point' le das /
<xangua> pipo65: será una vieja versión de gnome, o kde, que se yo
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: digo en adicion
<thecdggseries> ahh
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: le das formatear, agregas / en mount point y le das forward
<rosa> chilicuil tengo la 9.10 (perdona si soy pesada)
<chilicuil> rosa: nop, no te preocupes, lo que pasa es que tu problema me parece un poco mas complicado, trato de contestar mas rapido a las preguntas que conozco
<chilicuil> rosa: ya me pongo a buscar sobre tu problema
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-31
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> tengo un problema
<maxi_> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<maxi_> no puedo abrir algunos juegos, por ejemplo el 0ad, lo instalo, pero cuando lo abro no hace nada
<maxi_> me pasa lo mismo con el warzone2100
<maxi_> alguien me puede dar una ayuda?
<maxi_> bueno, supongo que a nadie le paso esto
<maxi_> je
<autofsckk> no uso juegos
<maxi_> ok autofsckk, gracias!
<autofsckk> trata corriendo desde consola a ver qeu error da
<maxi_> me dice esto desde la consola
<maxi_> Cache: 200 (total: 2755) MiB
<maxi_> TIMER| InitVfs: 542.587 us
<maxi_> TIMER| InitScripting: 2.88853 ms
<maxi_> TIMER| CONFIG_Init: 239.093 ms
<maxi_> WARNING: Failed to set the video mode to fullscreen for the chosen resolution 1366x768:24 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual"), falling back to windowed mode
<maxi_> ERROR: SetVideoMode failed: 1024x768:24 0 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual")
<maxi_> WARNING: Failed to set the video mode to fullscreen for the chosen resolution 1366x768:24 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual"), falling back to windowed mode
<maxi_> ERROR: SetVideoMode failed: 1024x768:24 0 ("Couldn't find matching GLX visual")
<maxi_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'PSERROR_System_VmodeFailed'
<maxi_>   what():  System_VmodeFailed
<maxi_> Aborted
<autofsckk> algo de la resolucion al parecer
<maxi_> tendria que cambiar la resolucion de la pantalla?
<maxi_> yo pensaba que era algo de la placa de video
<autofsckk> que respuesta te dio google al poner el error, con la arte de "Couldn't find....
<maxi_> disculpa mi ignorancia, que quiere decir arte de  couldnt find?
<autofsckk> parte perdon
<autofsckk> "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<maxi_> las soluciones dicen "direct rendering."
<maxi_> como lo isntalo?
<maxi_> me dice nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<autofsckk> tengo que irme maxi_ suerte
<maxi_> alguien me puede dar una mano por favor'
<maxi_> ?
<maxi_> los mate con el problema no?
<maxi_> jajaja
<gartuz> Hola
<gartuz> Que lector rss consume menos recursos
<gartuz> Necesito si alguno sabe y es tan amable de decirme aplicaciones livianas para usar con Lxde
<gartuz> Lubuntu mas especificamente
<Jorge-42-Concep> Existe alguna versión en español de Ask Ubuntu...?? Alguién sabe ??
<chilicuil> Jorge-42-Concep: nop, pero puedes hacer las preguntas en español, no hay regla que lo impida
<Jorge-42-Concep> ok. ya pruebo a ver si se encuentra algo escrito en spanish...
 * unknwon Saludos!
<oraci> buenas... una constula... instale bind para poder tener u dns local... y principalmente por que existe una vpn que conecta 4 sedes en diferentes ciudades... y los sistemas estan alojados en una ciudad... lo malo es que cada tanto van cambiando ips... debo cambiar el archivos hosts en cada pc de la empresa... y son varios... podria cambiarlo solo en el servidor dns que monte para que automaticamente lo usen las demas pcs  ?
<Jorge-42-Concep> A alguién todavía no se le actualiza el kernel 3.1 igual que a mí..? recargo y recargo synaptic y no pasa nada. ..
<d-arker> Que lenguaje de programacion me recomiendan que aprenda primero; mi objetivo es concer aspectos de seguridad en redes, telematicas
<Tiffon> nas
<gamor> Hola a todos, para montar una carpeta ¿que uso smbfs o cifs?
<gamor> al usar esto //storage/pruebas /media/pruebas smbfs auto,users,rw,username=user,password=pass 0 0
<gamor> no me funciona
<gamor> error: mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'smbfs' desconocido
<gamor> con nautilus puedo acceder perfectamente a esa carpeta
<gamor> he probado con cfis y tampoco me monta la carpeta ¿¿¿ ???
<gamor> perdon cifs
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<oraci> buenas... una constula... instale bind para poder tener un dns local... y principalmente por que existe una vpn que conecta 4 sedes en diferentes ciudades... y los sistemas estan alojados en otra sede... lo malo es que cada tanto van cambiando ips y dominio (10.50.10.7 --> portal.educando.net )... debo cambiar el archivos hosts en cada pc de la empresa... y son varios... podria cambiarlo solo en el servidor dns que monte para que automaticamente lo usen 
<leonidas007> mi minilaptop vit ms-1110 tiene una tarjeta de red wifi rtl8187se y ubuntu no me lo instala por defecto, no puedo conectarme a la red wifi, como nstalo el driver}
<mimecar> ¿no te la reconoce ubuntu 11.10?
<Karcelona> Buenas tardes
<Karcelona> quizas mañanas para algunos :-)
<Ignacio> Hola, disculpen, donde subo imagenes, o screen de ubuntu?
<xangua> Ignacio: imagebin, imageshack¿
<Ignacio> ok
<Karcelona> tengo un problema al tener instalado el controlador de ATI-AMD privativo; el problemaesta al querer abrir Firefox o thunderbird, ya que cualquiera de las dos aplicaciones se abre, pero la pantalla se queda completamente gris y no se puede cerrar a traves de ALT-F4 o por el boton X de la pantalla. Todo esto sucede en cualquier *buntu 11.10
<Karcelona> sabe alguien de ese problema?
<ezeql> Hola
<Karcelona> buenas ezeql
<ezeql> como puedo hacer para mover una ventana activa a otro desktop?
<xangua> ezeql: ya te dije que con control+a o control+e
<xangua> o era windows+a / windows+e ¿¿
<ezeql> xangua, no funca eso
<xangua> con windows tampoco¿
<Karcelona> y directamente en el icono de la barra de Unity?
<ezeql> en ningun lugar veo una barra con los 4 escritorios
<Karcelona> no, era un icono que cuando apretas, la pantalla se divide en 4 (escritorios)
<Karcelona> entonces a partir de ahi, puedes mover cualquier ventana entre los escritorios
<Karcelona> quizas me quivoque... es ke no estoy en unity
<ezeql> como hago para activar los efectos 3d?
<mimecar> si usas unity ya los tienes activados
<Karcelona> Alguien usa ATI?
<mimecar> Karcelona: con el driver libre
<Karcelona> y me puedes decir cual modelo usas?
<mimecar> el libre ya está instalado
<Karcelona> pero me refiero al modelo de la tarjeta grafica; cual tienes, porfavor?
<mimecar> 2400HD
<Karcelona> ok, gracias
<Karcelona> es que la mia es 5670 HD y me esta dando muchos problemas desde que me la compre
<Karcelona> es una pena haberme gastado 100 euros para esto...
<mimecar> no la soporta el driver propietario?
<Karcelona> ya nos podrian cobrar menos dinero AMD a los usuarios de GNU/Linux... ya que hacen su controlador privativo como el culo
<mimecar> sigue soñando
<Karcelona> lo que ocurre que con el controlador privativo al parecer tengo aceleracion ·D, pero las aplicaciones de mozilla (thunderbird, firefox, ...) se quedan en gris, sin mostrar absolutamente nada
<Karcelona> 3D
<mimecar> el driver tiene ubuntu 11.10 como sistema soportado?
<Karcelona> supuestamente si
<mimecar> lo pone en la página de descargas de AMD?
<mimecar> si solo te fallas las aplicaciones de mozilla, no es un problema del driver
<mimecar> si las otras funcionan bien
<Karcelona> he probado con el ultimo 11.9, descargado directamente de la pagina oficial (en las release notes pone que soporta Ubuntu)
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10?
<Karcelona> y tambien con el driver 11.8 de los repositorios
<Karcelona> sale xorg 7.6 and later
<Karcelona> o algo asi
<Karcelona> asi que supongo que deberia funcionar, no?
<leonidas007> mimecar, instale ubuntu 10.04 LTS porque no tenia a la mano el disco de 11.04 ni el de 11.10
<Karcelona> y eso de firefox y thunderbird me pasa en cualquier *buntu
<Karcelona> 11.10, claro
<mimecar> Karcelona: si solo te fallan esos programas no parece un problema del driver
<leonidas007> realice la instalacion por medio de un pendrive
<Karcelona> mimecar, que crees que podria ser?
<mimecar> algo de configuración
<Karcelona> me da que pensar que es alguna caracteristica de las nuevas versiones de mozilla...
<elena> hola
<Karcelona> pero no puedo imaginar cual
<Karcelona> ah! y Unity 3D tampoco me funciona
<Karcelona> ni con driver privativo ni con el libre
<Karcelona> nisiquiera actualizando de la ppa xorg-edgers
<Karcelona> y eso que en ubuntu 11.04 si funcionaba con los libres :S
<mimecar> si unity 3D no funciona, no tendrás aceleración
<Karcelona> la cosa es que por consola me sale que si la tengo
<Karcelona> el comando glxgears me muestra las ruedas bien
<ezeql> como hago para saber si estoy en unity3d?
<Karcelona> solamente con apretar el boton del teclado "windows o meta" y ver si aparece difuminado el fondo de la ventana que se te abrira, ya lo sabes
<Karcelona> si aparece difuminado, es unity 3D
<Karcelona> si aparece solamente oscuro y nada mas, es 2D
<ezeql> ok 3d
<ezeql> pero cuando cambio de escritorio
<ezeql> no tengo nada de un cubo
<ezeql> o cosas asi
<xangua> no hay cubo en unity ezeql
<ezeql> cuantas cosas por aprender..
<ezeql> :=
<ezeql> entonces, no se como organizar
<Karcelona> en cualquier buscador, si buscas algo asi como "cubo compiz en ubuntu 11.10" seguro ke te sale algun manual
<ezeql> las distintas ventanas de instancias de apps en los escritorios
<Karcelona> ezeql, en la barra de unity, mira si algun icono empezando desde abajo es el de los escritorios
<Karcelona> recuerdo que habia uno que te mostraba 4 escritorios
<leonidas007> mi minilaptop vit ms-1110 tiene una tarjeta de red wifi rtl8187se y ubuntu no me lo instala por defecto, no puedo conectarme a la red wifi, como nstalo el driver, instale el ubuntu 10.04 LTS porque no tenia la is de 11.04 ni 11.10, como puedo instalar el driver faltante, o la version de ubuntu 11.10 la reconoce y la instala por defecto?
<ezeql> no , no esta eso
<ezeql> otra cosa, windows  + d no oculta tood.. muestra el numero de app asociado en la barra lateral izquierda
<leonidas007> quien me presta ayuda?
<mimecar> leonidas007: descarga la 11.10 y con un poco de suerte la reconocerá
<Karcelona> mimecar, cual distribucion usas?
<mimecar> virtualizada tengo ubuntu 11.10
<Karcelona> y la de tu "host"?
<leonidas007> es que ubuntu 10.04 LTS la reconoce, en la consola cuando hago lspci me sale, solo que no me instalo el cntrolador, esta noche intento con 11.10, mimecar dime, ubuntu 11.10 tiene unity como interfaz por defecto?
<mimecar> Karcelona: fedora
<Ramir00> mimecar virtualisas de guindos?
<mimecar> leonidas007: que lspci la muestre no quiere decir que funcione
<mimecar> y la 11.10 lleva unity / gnome-shell
<leonidas007> es qe yo me quede con con la version 10.04, lo se, la reconoce, pero no tiene el controlador de esa tarjeta
<Karcelona> leonidas007: dirigete a Sistema > Administracion > Controladores adicionales. mira si te dice de instalar algun controlador privativo
<leonidas007> por eso pedi ayuda para instalar el controlador que me falta
<mimecar> leonidas007: cómo sabes que la reconoce?
<leonidas007> ya lo intente, conecte por lan y no me muestra controladores privativos disponibles.
<leonidas007> por que cuando hago el lspci me da el nombre del dispositivo, y no me sale unknow device
<mimecar> leonidas007: eso no quiere decir que tenga un driver
<leonidas007> es lo que estoy diciendo,
<leonidas007> no tiene driver
<leonidas007> la reconoce
<leonidas007> y tengo ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mimecar> descarga la 11.10 y prueba
<leonidas007> tu crees que vaya a tener problemas con esa version de ubuntu
<Ramir00> !antivirus
<mimecar> que problemas?
<kubot> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<leonidas007> con la wifi
<mimecar> pruebalo y lo sabrás
<Ramir00> kubot si hay virus para linux
<mimecar> Ramir00: nativos muy pocos
<m4v> Ramir00: virus en Linux son de interés académico, no aquí. Necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<leonidas007> mimecar, me dices que ubuntu 11.10 tiene unity y gnome shell
<leonidas007> eso quiere decir que puedo instalar la interfaz de gnome, y no la de unity
<Ramir00> y como un virus que no es nativo de linux, lo va a afectar
<leonidas007> ?
<Ramir00> mimecar que antivirus usas
<mimecar> en linux el sentido común
<mimecar> en windows avast
<m4v> leonidas007: trae Unity, podés instalarle Gnome shell
<mbaadmin> hola
<leonidas007> solo pregunto porque no se, y que es gnome shell?
<leonidas007> solo la consola?
<mbaadmin> hola a todos intento abrir el nautilus con el gksu y me saca un error antes lo podia hacer quien me da una ayudita gracias
<mimecar> leonidas007: un equivalente a unity
<m4v> mimecar: prueba con gksudo
<leonidas007> entiendo, gracias, mañana paso por aca para darles las buenas nuevas
<m4v> eh mbaadmin
<mimecar> m4v: vale :P
<m4v> mbaadmin: prueba con gksudo
<mbaadmin> m4v le puse gksu
<m4v> prueba con "gksudo"
<mbaadmin> m4v ya abrio pero saco un error en la terminal
<mbaadmin> m4v te lo pongo_
<m4v> que error'
<m4v> usá el pastebin si el error es muy largo
<mbaadmin> m4v con gksu me salia (gksudo:15402): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<mbaadmin> m4v son como 4 advertencias de las mismas cambiando el numero del error
<m4v> uh... no tengo idea que es eso.
<mbaadmin> m4v bueno desde que funcione no problem
<m4v> cambiaste el theme de ubuntu o algo así?
<mbaadmin> m4v intente cambiarlo pero no hice nada la verdad no guarde los cambios lo unico que hice fue que instale un programita para backups el back in time y me decia que si ponia algo contextual en el nautilus y le dije que si
<mbaadmin> m4v pero ya desinstale el back in time
<mimecar> mbaadmin: que tema estas usando ahora?
<mbaadmin> m4v ambiance
<m4v> muchas emes
<mimecar> juas
<mbaadmin> que programa me recomiendan para soporte remoto con este ubuntu, desde mi casa con un windows 7 me gustaria esta noche trabajarle
<mbaadmin> por ahora estoy instalando el teamviewer
<mimecar> mbaadmin: con una consola ssh es suficiente
<mbaadmin> mimecar desde windows 7 a ubuntu?
<mimecar> tienes clientes de ssh
<mbaadmin> no ssh no se que es
<mimecar> y no te vas a poner con modelado 3D usando una conexión remota
<Ramir00> para que quiero un a antivirus para analizar windows desde ubuntu, yo quiero un antivirus para los virus de linux
<m4v> mbaadmin: si solo te interesa usar la consola, podés usas putty desde windows para conectarte a tu ubuntu
<mimecar> Ramir00: los virus que hay en linux son mínimos
<m4v> Ramir00: clamav
<Ramir00> pero avg no me analiza los virus de linux
<mimecar> Ramir00: que virus?
<Ramir00> los que haya
<mbaadmin> mimecar no nada solo quiero configurar el bendito backup a ver si puedo configurar el cron
<mimecar> Ramir00: son mínimos, no encontrarás virus en estos momentos
<mbaadmin> kaspersky tiene una version de antivirus para linux
<Ramir00> troyanos?
<mimecar> ya hay herramientas para eso Ramir00
<mimecar> si usas repositorios oficiales y sentido común no te entran
<m4v> Ramir00: usa clamav para analizar tu windows, virus en linux no existen. no se usan.
<Karcelona> normalmente los antivirus disponibles para linux sirven para analizar particiones de windows
<Ramir00> para eso los analizo windows directamente
<Karcelona> pues ya esta..
<mimecar> Ramir00: en carpetas compartidas con windows, un virus de windows te puede afectar
<mimecar> pero nativos de linux hay muy pocos
<m4v> Ramir00: bueno, entonces que te preocupas? virus para Linux no son una amenaza.
<Ramir00> mucha confianza me parece hay aca, el fanatismo los enceguecio
<Karcelona> lo serian si usaramos siempre el sistema en modo superusuario.. pero dudo que quieras hacerlo
<mimecar> Ramir00: que fanatismo?
<Karcelona> Ramir00, a donde quieres llegar?
<Ramir00> a un antivirus nativo para linux
<m4v> Ramir00: no es fanatismo, es realidad. Nadie invierte tiempo en un virus para linux cuando uno para windows es más redituable.
<Ramir00> bueno sigo buscando
<hashashin> tampoco está de más pasarle una vez a la semana al menos el rkhunter y/o chkrootkit...
<Karcelona> desde que has entrado no dejas de hablar de Windows... que intentas hacer?
<Ramir00> hable de virus no de ventanas
<granjero> hola, como hago para poder bajar todos los archivos de una pagina con wget? ese comando me da wget  http://criticadigital.com/tapaedicion/*.pdf me da este aviso Aviso: HTTP no permite comodines alguna idea como bajar todos los diarios que están alli alojados?
<Karcelona> Ramir00, te pusiste a discutir con un Bot sobre los virus que pueden existir en linux
<m4v> Ramir00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<hashashin> granjero, man wget , una pista: recursión
<Karcelona> eso no lo veo muy logico
<m4v> Ramir00: "The following is a partial list of known Linux malware. However, few if any are in the wild, and most have been rendered obsolete by Linux updates"
<mbaadmin> virus en linux hay pero pocos ningun sistema es perfecto pero a comparacion de windows y el mismo mac es minimooooooooo
<granjero> hashashin, estoy leyendo el amn
<granjero> man
<Karcelona> tambien hay que pensar que las empresas usan los virus y antivirus como negocio... linux esta tan bien construido que poco negocio harian aqui
<mbaadmin> bueno instale el teamviewer y pues funciona bien me sirve para lo que necesito, desde ubuntu conecte a un windows 7 creo que de windows 7 a ubuntu no habra problema
<granjero> wget -r direccion
<Karcelona> creo que para cualquier empresa que busca crear virus y a la vez crear antivirus... no es viable utilizar de base a linux para crear riqueza en ese sector
<mimecar> Karcelona: partes de que las propias empresas crean los virus
<Karcelona> por eso mismo lo he dicho asi
<Karcelona> las empresas de antivirus no tendrian negocio sin virus, asi ke ellos mismos se encargan de que los hayan
<mbaadmin> si hay probabilidad, algunas enfermedades son creadas para vender ciertas drogas y las crean los mismos laboratorios\
<mimecar> tienen negocio porque el usuario no piensa e instala todo lo que encuentra
<Karcelona> por supuestop
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<hashashin> granjero, si pero ten en cuenta que eso baja lo que haya en ese "directorio" y los 5 por debajo, en el man justo debajo de -r tienes el nivel, si esa web no tiene mas subs debajo de esa direccion lo dejas asi, pero si tubiera más y sólo quisieras los de ese en concreto seria añadiendo -l 1
<Karcelona> al negopcio farmaceutico no le conviene curarte.. le conviene que estes enfermo
<Karcelona> pero bueno, ese tema se escapa de ubuntu
<Karcelona> çXD
<Ignacio> Hola, me preguntaba, si podría usar ubuntu 11.10 en un USB
<fzeta> Ignacio: síp
<Ignacio> fzeta: Pero, este tiene 2gb, tengo ubuntu 10.04 pero, no lo quiero eliminar porque es el que uso para la tarea y trabajos
<Karcelona> Salud gente.
<fzeta> Ignacio: vale, puedes usarlo en modo persistente
<Ignacio> !bye |Karcelona
<kubot> Karcelona: Au revoir!
<Ignacio> fzeta: ?
<granjero> hashashin, claro, ahi me hizo el arbol y bajo otros archivos
<fzeta> http://recursostic.educacion.es/observatorio/web/images/upload/ccam0040/usubuntu/usubuntu_html_5343c1b3.jpg Ignacio
<Ignacio> fzeta:  A,, usando virtualbox
<fzeta> cómo para que te hagas  una idea
<fzeta> pues más fácil todavía
<Ignacio> fzeta:  O bootea,?
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Desde un pen y no me elimina lo de ubuntu 10,04
<fzeta> no
<hashashin> granjero, así seria como lo haria yo: wget -r -l1 –no-parent -A.pdf  http://criticadigital.com/tapaedicion/
<fzeta> porqué lo estás haciendo desde el pen, ahhh eso sí no vayas a instalar sólo en modo persistente para que se te guarde el trabajo que hagas
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Es decir con un pendriver, arranco Ubuntu 11.10 y no pasa nada?
<Ignacio> fzeta:  No,no..
<hashashin> granjero, perdon asi: wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.pdf  http://criticadigital.com/tapaedicion/
<fzeta> pues eso Ignacio
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Pero, me ayudas a buscar un iso o algo
<mimecar> Ignacio: en la web de ubuntu lo tienes
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Gracias
<Ignacio> Cual elijo?
<Ignacio> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<fzeta> Ignacio: http://static.howtoforge.com/images/usbuntu_live_creator/6.png usa eso ahí tienes variedad :P
<mimecar> la que ty euiqres
<Ignacio> ok
<mimecar> la que tu quieres
<Ignacio> fzeta:  que variedad ! "403 - Forbidden"
<Ignacio> http://d2ce223loljjr2.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso | existe torrent?
<mimecar> en la web de ubuntu lo tienes todo
<mimecar> no descargues cosas de webs no oficiales
<Ignacio> ok
<m4v> Ignacio: si hay, anda a alternative downloads y hay torrents
<Ignacio> Si, haí encontre
<fzeta> Ignacio http://www.linuxliveusb.com/  lr
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Ese es para windows
<fzeta> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ pues esté entonces
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> Ese lo tengo
<Ignacio> Luego de haber descargado la iso?
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Olle, sabes que lo quiero bootear NO instalar
<fzeta> ajá
<fzeta> 7:59:42 <     fzeta> porqué lo estás haciendo desde el pen, ahhh eso sí no vayas a instalar sólo en modo persistente para que se te guarde el trabajo que hagas
<Ignacio> fzeta: Porque ese metodo lo use para instalarlo una vez y perdi ubuntu 10.04
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Pero me guarda los archivos, en el pen o disco duro?
<mimecar> en el pen
<Ignacio> OK
<fzeta> persistente en el pen
<mimecar> no puedes crearlo desde el propio pen
<Ignacio> mimecar: ??
<mimecar> si ejecutas ubuntu desde una memoria usb
<mimecar> no puedes instalarlo desde esa misma memoria
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si, es lo que quiero
<mimecar> te quedarás sin el arranque de tu ubuntu actual
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si yo pude, así hago la instalación!
<mimecar> y perderás los archivos
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Y como hago entonces?
<mbaadmin> ya mimecar me hablo sobre rsync y muy bueno pero necesito un programa mas intuitivo menos comandos para hacer en el cron para programar backups diarios cual otro puede ser, ya probe back in time pero no me gusto necesito algo mas estilo windows con botoncitos y chulitos y esas cosas mil gracias
<mimecar> mbaadmin: si con grsync obtienes el comando de rsync, para que quieres algo más intuitivo?
<Ignacio> fzeta,mimecar:  Es decir,, que no volvere nunca más a ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> Ignacio: si lo instalas en el mismo disco que usas machacará los archivos
<mbaadmin> mimecar con el comando tengo que hacer un script para el cron y en realidad eso me toma tiempo soy poco de usuario de ese tipo de comandos
<mimecar> saca las opciones con grsync
<Ignacio> mimecar:  A no, yo solo quiero bootear con mi USB no quiero instalarlo, es como un "Ubuntu on a stick"
<mimecar> Ignacio: da igual que no instales
<fzeta> mira Ignacio, no tengas miedo. Primero lo primero , prepara el usb cuando lo tengas preguntas
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Igual se perderan?
<Ignacio> Primero quiero estar segur
<Ignacio> o
<Ignacio> para no hacer macanas
<mimecar> fzeta: ejecuta ubuntu desde un live cd
<mimecar> live usb
<file_not_found> hola necesito ayuda porque no inicia ubuntu
<mimecar> y quiere meter otro en ese mismo usb
<fzeta> noooo
<mimecar> Ignacio: usa otra memoria usb diferente
<fzeta> aja
<fzeta> eso
<fzeta> una memoria limpia
<Ignacio> mimecar: Tengo un usb,!
<mimecar> si solo tienes uno no sigas
<Ignacio> fzeta: Si esta limpia la acabo de formatear
<fzeta> pues ya está usa esa
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Porque?
<Ignacio> A ver, a ver
<fzeta> no te rayes
<fzeta> :P
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Descargo el iso,
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Cuando termine te aviso
<file_not_found> al querer entrar a ubuntu se pone negra la pantalla y se prenden y se apagan las luces del teclado
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Vamos al chat privado :P
<mimecar> Ignacio: has formateado el live cd que tenías con ubuntu?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Instale ubuntu con un usb
<file_not_found> que puede estar pasando
<mimecar> !detalles file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Yo instale Ubuntu 10.04 con mi USB pero es un usb comprado en cualquier lugar!
<Ignacio> fzeta: ping
<mimecar> ya me he perdido completamente
<file_not_found> mimecar: en el modo seguro aparecen unas palabras kernel ?
<Ignacio> !ayuda | fzeta
<kubot> fzeta: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ignacio> ups
<Ignacio> pense que diría ayuda
<Ignacio> jajaja
<file_not_found> cpu frecuency error
<mimecar> file_not_found: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<file_not_found> 11.04
<Ignacio> fzeta:  ISO DESCARGADA!!!
<mimecar> file_not_found: sabes entrar en la bios?
<file_not_found> ubuntu studio
<file_not_found> si se entrar
<Ignacio> fzeta: ????????????????????
<mimecar> carga la configuración por defecto de la bios
<mimecar> ese error que te sale parece algo del micro
<fzeta> que haces Ignacio ?
<fzeta> ya está tu ping
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Nada, listo el iso esta descargado ahora?
<file_not_found> windows funciona
<Ignacio> fzeta: Help me!?
<fzeta> que más quieres que te haga, sí quieres te hago caer xDDD
<fzeta> naaaa es broma
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Ya descargue el iso ahora?
<fzeta> me piro al mercadona por unas birras
<Ignacio> espera
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ya descargue el iso, ahora que hago?
<file_not_found> mimecar: como hago para guardar la config actual
<mimecar> la pasas al usb
<mimecar> file_not_found: de la bios?
<Ignacio> mimecar: la copio, o uso unetbootin?
<mimecar> si la copias no te funcionará
<file_not_found> mimecar: si
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Uso unetbootin?
<mimecar> file_not_found: con boli y papel
<mimecar> file_not_found: la bios no permite guardar varias configuraciones
<file_not_found> mimecar: pero windows funciona
<mimecar> con el error que te sale no se me ocurre otra opción
<mimecar> igual a otro usuario si
<file_not_found> mimecar: donde se guardan los logs de ubuntu al iniciar
<mimecar>  /var/log
<file_not_found> mimecar:  puedo ver las particiones de ubuntu desde windows
<mimecar> hay programas para hacerlo, pero solo en modo lectura
<RRejun> [08:30] <RRejun> Help [08:30] <RRejun> Como instalo el ubuntu [08:31] <RRejun> estoy desde el live [08:31] <RRejun> del distro. [08:31] <RRejun> Quiero instalarlo pero sin borrar la particion donde tengo toda la informacion [08:31] <RRejun> Quiero pasar toda la informacion a una particion [08:31] <RRejun> Y luego instalarlo en el resto del disco duro. [08:31] <RRejun> Pero no se como [08:32] <RRejun> Tambien estoy tratando de mover
<RRejun> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> RRejun: haz un resumen en un par de líneas
<RRejun> mimecar: Ya lo hice no lo ves?
<file_not_found> mimecar: en que parte de /var/log estan los log de inicio
<RRejun> No se usar muy bien la consola.
<RRejun> Y quiero mover toda la carpet home de mi distro anterior a una particion. Quien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> RRejun: resume ese parrafo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y las mueves
 * Ignacio , listo
<RRejun> mimecar: La carpeta tiene un candado y no puedo moverlo todo. Solo algunas cosas. Como hago para quitarle el candado y moverlo completo?
<mimecar> copia los datos
<Ignacio> mimecar: Ya meti el iso ( descomprimido) en mi usb ahora?
<RRejun> mimecar: Eso intente, pero me salen mensajes de que ni puedo hacerlo, o no puedo copiarlos a la particion que cree para pasarlos.
<RRejun> mimecar: Ademas estoy desde la live de ubuntu, no se como abrir los permisos de usuario en la consola.
<mimecar> Ignacio: no creo que te funcione
<RRejun> mimecar: Me puedes ayudar desde escritorio remoto?
<mimecar> RRejun: que carpeta quieres copiar?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Mejor espero a fzeta
<mimecar> no hay soporte por escritorio remoto
<RRejun> mimecar: Toda la carpeta home de mi distro anterior, a una particion en el mismo disco duro.
<mimecar> si usas el live cd tienes que poder copiarlas
<RRejun> mimecar: La de usuario
<RRejun> mimecar: Me dice que permiso denegado.
<RRejun> RRejun: A lo que me sale ese mensaje no puedo moverlo a otro lugar, y quiero eliminar todo exepto esa carpeta.
<mimecar> te dice eso al copiarlo?
<Ignac|o> Hola
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  Estas?
<Ignac|o> mimecar:  Estas?
<Ignac|o> Hola?
<Ignac|o> !hola | Ignacio_prueba
<kubot> Ignacio_prueba: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<RRejun> mimecar: Si me dice que permiso deneado.
<fzeta> iep Ignac|o, wuaaaa! que no falten las birras ;)
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  al din
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  Soy yo, ignacio
<fzeta> pues eso
<Ignac|o> fzeta: Mira, arranco el iso y es para instalarlo!?
<fzeta> lanza el unetbootin
<fzeta> mete el pen
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  sI
<Ignac|o> SI
<fzeta> pues ya está
<Ignac|o> si
<Ignac|o> eso si
<mimecar> RRejun: es un poco raro el error
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  Ya meti el iso en el pen es decir ya use uneetbootin
<fzeta> pues entonces bootea
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  Booteo pero es para instalarlo!
<fzeta> nooooo hombre! para instalarlo  no
<mimecar> Ignac|o: si no le dices que lo instale, no instala
<fzeta> reinicia
<Ignac|o> fzeta:  Si luego q'
<fzeta> tu reinicia primero y bootea con el pen
<Ignac|o> Ok
<fzeta> tranquilo Ignac|o no pasa nada
<Ignac|o> ok
<mimecar> siempre que no le des a instalar :P
<Ignac|o> reinicio
<Ignac|o> comun
<Ignac|o> con el pen puesto
<fzeta> y cuando entres  muévete con las flechas arriba y abajo
<RRejun> mimecar: Mejor comprare unos dvd y hare un respaldo de lo mas importante
<mimecar> ok
<Ignacio> fzeta:  No pasa nada, sale lo mismo de instalar
<Ignacio> sale algo como install
<Ignacio> rescue mode
<Ignacio> help
<Ignacio> default
<Ignacio> y eso
<fzeta> busca el apartado persistente
<mimecar> la ISO permite usarlo como live cd
<mimecar> si no te sale, está mal pasada la iso
<Ignacio> fzeta:  No esta ese tal "apartado persistente" ademas esta en ingles
<Ignacio> use unetbootin
<Ignacio> purebo
<Ignacio> pruebo con creador de disco de arranque¡?
<Ignacio> ?
<Ignacio> Que es lo que tiene que decir?
<julian__> como saco un X usuario por consola? para matar o sacar el usuario?
<julian__> estoy probando sudo skill -STOP -u usuer. y no me sirve..
<fzeta> prueba a ver, nada pierdes, sí lo que quieres es probar pues usa default Ignacio eso sí no instales nada xDDD
<Ignacio> fzeta:  Esa opcion instala, ahora estoy probando con el creador de disco de arranque,
<Ignacio> despues les cuento
<Ignacio> aa,,, FELIZ HALLOWEN!!!!!
<Ignacio> LOS DEJO!!
<Ignacio> !bye | mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: Au revoir!
<Ignacio> !bye|fzeta
<kubot> fzeta: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<Ignacio> !bye |fzeta
<m4v> Ignacio: ya
<Ignacio> Chau
<m4v> bye
<fzeta> see you
<_CaBeTuX_> buenas tardes para todos!
<_CaBeTuX_> tengo un problema que no se bien por donde encarar
<_CaBeTuX_> tengo un mysql mas un tomcat/apache
<_CaBeTuX_> y por mas que reinicie constantemente el servidor, este consume 1.9 GB de los 2 GB maximos que tiene el sistema
<_CaBeTuX_> es un server con 2 GB para hacer monitoreo (icinga) y esta virtualizado
<mimecar> limira el consumo del servidor
<mimecar> limita
<_CaBeTuX_> como limito el consulo de mysql y apache?
<_CaBeTuX_> ya estuve mirando mil post y demas cosas por ahi
<mimecar> me parece que en los archivos de configuración de apache puedes hacerlo
<_CaBeTuX_> pero a pesar que cambie los parametros del my.cnf y del apache.conf, se sigue volando
<chiec> hola, nadie puede ayudarme con este problema? en cuanto termina de instalarse me sale: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20111021144401.jpg/
<chiec> no sé que puedo hacer
<chiec> en el live-cd funciona bien
<chiec> en otras versiones anteriores de ubuntu me iba bien
<_CaBeTuX_> chiec: es muy raro lo que te ocurre...
<chiec> ya...
<_CaBeTuX_> levanta el modo live-cd y fijate que modulos te carga "lsmod" y que modulos te carga cuando inicia
<_CaBeTuX_> que pasa si escribis o te logueas? te muestra lo mismo en las 6 pantallas?
<chiec> cuando inicia te refieres cuando lo cago del disco duro?
<chiec> si, me muestra lo mismo en las 6
<chiec> y si, logueado ocurre lo mismo, es un infierno intentar leer lo de la pantalla ahora mismo
<chiec> _CabeTuX_: Y en que módulos me tendría qe fijarme?
<_CaBeTuX_> modulos que tengan que ver con la placa de video
<_CaBeTuX_> fijate la diferencia que te carga cuando levantas en modo live cd a cuando levantas desde el disco duro
<_CaBeTuX_> tiene que venir por ese lado el problema
<chiec> ok
<chiec> lo haré ahora a ver
<julian__> como saco un usuario x por consola? para matar o sacar el usuario?
<julian__> PREGUNTA: por que hay veces al crear un usuario con useradd.. lo crea con todos los respectivos grupos y activado y todo... y otras veces no..
<ubuntu> _CaBeTuX_ me salio esto http://pastebin.com/cKsQiVfa
<chiec> el live-cd es el 2`
<julian__> pregunta... cree 3 usuarios con el comando useradd... y ahora creo uno nuevo. pero aparentemente no tiene los mismos permisos etc.. que hago?
<_CaBeTuX_> no se entiende la pregunta julian__
<_CaBeTuX_> chiec:
<_CaBeTuX_> la primer parte es desde el disco y la segunda desde el live
<_CaBeTuX_> ?
<chiec> si
<_CaBeTuX_> fijate que te carga el modulo de nvidia
<_CaBeTuX_> trata de reinstalarlo
<_CaBeTuX_> o configurarlo
<_CaBeTuX_> por ahi tiene que estar el problema
<julian__> _CaBeTuX_, la pregunta es... por que cuando tiro el comando.. sudo useradd usuario..  ya no me crea la carpeta /home/usuario
<_CaBeTuX_> chiec: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Aceleraci%C3%B3n_gr%C3%A1fica_NVIDIA
<julian__> y tampoco realiza otras cositas.. es normal?
<chiec> ok
<chiec> muchas gracias por las molestias
<chiec> intentare hacerlo a ver que tal
<chiec> gracias de nuevo!!
<_CaBeTuX_> chiec: si aun asi no se resolvio, avisame que vemos otras cosas
<_CaBeTuX_> julian__: porque en vez de adduser no usas useradd?
<julian__> ese es el que uso..
<_CaBeTuX_> usar entonces adduser :P
<julian__> _CaBeTuX_, no me sirve...
<_CaBeTuX_> porque? tenes que crear usuario por script?
<julian__> si..
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> este es el error que me aparece en en ubuntu al iniciar
<file_not_found> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3768/errorbv.jpg
<file_not_found> y las luces del teclado se prenden y se apagan
<file_not_found> necesito ayuda
<webdev> alguien conoce algun canal de desarrollo web en espanol?
<file_not_found> no me inicia ubuntu
<file_not_found> mimecar:
<mimecar> di
<file_not_found> mimecar: http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3768/errorbv.jpg ese es el error
<mimecar> no es muy bonito ese error
<file_not_found> why?
<file_not_found> mimecar: porque
<mimecar> que has modificado en el sistema?
<file_not_found> instale gmote
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<file_not_found> es para manejar ubuntu desde android
<mimecar> ese programa instala librerías o módulos?
<file_not_found> hay que ejecutar un sh
<file_not_found> donde se guarda el log de synantic
<mimecar> y ese .sh que hace
<file_not_found> funciona como server
<mimecar> ¿has probado a desinstalarlo?
<file_not_found> no puedo entrar a ubuntu
<webdev> file_not_found: podrias entrar desde un live con chroot y desinstalarlo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> uuuuuuuuu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeeeealguienpodria decirme por q ubuntu descarga programas en formato softonic y como instalarlos???
<webdev> hay algun canal en que pueda expresar todo mi odio contra internet explorer, me tiene podrido... mi web se ve perfectamente en TODOS los navegadores menos en IE XD
<mimecar> !ot webdev
<kubot> webdev: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> responda mi prgunta
<webdev> mimecar: ok :)
<fosco_> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no tengo ni idea de a que te refieres con "formato softonic"
<guampa> LaFlakitaBnAsika: nadie esta obligado a responderte, y explica mejor tu pregunta porque asi no se entiende
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no puedes instalar los programas de softonic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aa oka
<webdev> LaFlakitaBnAsika: si te refieres a bajar un programa autoinstalable, en ubuntu son los .deb
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> a deben ser archivos .deb gracias
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: en el centro de software tienes todo lo necesario
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sii sii
<_CaBeTuX_> jajaja boton!
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero para instalar algun programa q no este en el centro nde software como lo hago??
<mimecar> que programa no está en el centro de software ?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> por ejemplo ares
<file_not_found> mimecar:
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: tendrás que usar uno equivalente, ares no te funcionará en ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aa okas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> o sea solo funcionan los q te ofrece ubuntu??
<file_not_found> mimecar: porque puede ser mi error?
<mimecar> file_not_found: algo que te ha instalado el programa y no le ha gustado al sistema
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: de forma simple, si
<file_not_found> pero si no se instala
<mimecar> file_not_found: no dices que has instalado el .sh?
<file_not_found> lo ejecuto
<file_not_found> y queda tray
<mimecar> si la única modificación es ese programa, no lo se
<file_not_found> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/724659/
<file_not_found> esto es todo el log
<file_not_found> mimecar:
<webdev> LaFlakitaBnAsika: usa frostwire, es mejor que ares
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada file_not_found
<Ignacio> ola ;D
<file_not_found> mimecar: viste los logs
<mimecar> si
<Ignacio> Al final le meti ubuntu 11.10!
<Ignacio> fzeta: ;D
<file_not_found> alguien mas sabe que es este error?
<file_not_found> mimecar: los otros dias instale devidify
<file_not_found> con sudo make y install
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<file_not_found> udo aptitude install python python-gtk2 mplayer lsdvd lame vorbis-tools tenia que instalar estos paquetes
<file_not_found> mimecar: es para extraer audio de dvds
<chiec> hola
<chiec> cual es el proceso que inicia las X?
<chiec> antes hacía un killall gdm y las mataba, pero ahora no se como ahcerlo
<mimecar> cierra la sesión
<tiroideas> lo podes buscar en google ¬¬
<chiec> lo he hecho ¬¬
<chiec> pero si cierro la sesión me sale al inicio del logueo
<mimecar> es lo mismo que matar gdm
<mimecar> se reinicia el servidor gráfico
<chiec> bueno, pero no quiero reiniciarlo
<chiec> quiero matarlo
<mimecar> ¿quieres perder la información de todos los programas abiertos?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ubuntu se puede eliminar??
<chiec> pues es un precio que hay que pagar
<mimecar> chiec: para que quieres hacer eso?
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: si
<chiec> para instalar el driver de nvidia
<guampa> chiec: pues detene el servicio gdm
<chiec> no me sale :S
<guampa> sudo service gdm stop
<mimecar> chiec: para a un runlevel de texto
<guampa> tambien
<guampa> single user
<chiec> probaré eso, en mi época lo hacía con /etc/init.d/
<tiroideas> etc/init.d/gdm
<tiroideas> etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chiec> no me sale el gdm ahí
<tiroideas> y despues startx
<tiroideas> para iniciarlo
<tiroideas> :O
<chiec> ese es el problema
<mimecar> tiroideas: /etc/init.d... no sirve
<tiroideas> uso la lts por eso
<chiec> probare  lo otro
<chiec> me dice qe no reconoce el servicio :S
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> por q a veces al abrir el navegador las pestañas se oscurecen?? casii siempre no responden sera un tipo de virus o ubuntu no posee virus??
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no es un viruts
<chiec> no lo habrán cambiado en la 11.10 a otro?
<mimecar> chiec: la 11.10 usa service
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> entoncs a q se debe???
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: a usar páginas con Flash o tu ordenador es lento
<chiec> si, pero hago lo de service gdm stop
<chiec> y me dice qe no encuentra el servicio
<mimecar> con sudo?
<chiec> claro, con sudo
<mimecar> pasa a modo texto con sudo init 3
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> frecuentemente me meto en paginas de reggaeton tal vez sea eso??
<mimecar> o reinicia en modo de rescate
<chiec> a ver
<chiec> probare
<chiec> gracias!
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: esa música no creo que le afecte mucho al equipo
<chiec> con sudo init 3 se me queda igual
<chiec> o se cambia cuando reinicie?
<mimecar> con eso debería pasar a modo texto
<mimecar> reinicia en el modo de rescate
<chiec> ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan por q qbitorrent no me funciona siendo q ya tiene descargadas las urls??
<mimecar> que urls?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> qbitorrent te pide descargas de urls para descargas de ciertas paginas
<mimecar> no funciona con urls
<mimecar> usa archivos .torrent
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeee
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oka
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> lo q no entiendo es por q ubuntu  no permite q qbitorrent descargue archivos
<mimecar> quien dice que no lo permite?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> bno a mi no y no c a q se debe
<mimecar> escribe con todas las letras
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sii lo hago
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero nada
<mimecar> ¿has descargado un archivo .torrent?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sii
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sii
<mimecar> doble clic sobre el archivo y te funcionará
<tiroideas> usa vuze es mejor
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> bno eso ya esta echo
<mimecar> tiroideas: pero no está en los repositorios y consume mucho
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> vuze??
<tiroideas> :O como que no
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eso descarga archivos??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mira no lo sabia
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no sabia para q servia vuze
<chiec> _CaBeTuX_: pues nada, ni reinstalando los drivers oficiales de nvidia se me soluciona
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar y tu a q te refieres con q vuze consume muxo??
<mimecar> es un programa de Java, te va a gastar muchos recursos
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como kuales??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> para saber
<mimecar> memoria RAM
<mimecar> CPU
<_CaBeTuX_> mmmmm... sigue exactamente igual chiec  ???
<chiec> si
<tiroideas> LaFlakitaBnAsika no te quedes con la duda proba
<chiec> exactamente
<_CaBeTuX_> porque no verificas la configutacion del xorg.conf?
<chiec> si
<_CaBeTuX_> configuracion
<chiec> el instalador de nvidia me lo cambio
<chiec> que  debería mirar?
<_CaBeTuX_> que placa de video tenes?
<chiec> una 103m, de portatil
<chiec> te cuelgo el xorg.conf?
<chiec> yo no se que mirar exactamente
<_CaBeTuX_> chiec:
<_CaBeTuX_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182311&page=2
<_CaBeTuX_> ;)
<chiec> a ver
<chiec> probaré
<chiec> aunque es raro porque ese foro es del 2009 y por aquel entonces me funcionaba bien
<chiec> gracias, ahora te cuento
<julian__> es posible copiar un usuario, para crear uno nuevo?
<fosco_> julian__: copiar qué
<julian__> todo
<julian__> fosco_, la configuracion..
<julian__> es que trato de crear uno nuevo .. y el HP me saca error de xauthority.. etc.. no se que pasa.
<_CaBeTuX_> ¿¿?? julian__
<julian__> normalmente que configuracion debe estar en useradd -D
<_CaBeTuX_> usas un unix HP ?
<_CaBeTuX_> julian__:
<_CaBeTuX_> si usas un UX
<_CaBeTuX_> que escapa a este canal...
<_CaBeTuX_> usa "sam"
<julian__> jaja
<_CaBeTuX_> ;)
<julian__> ubuntu 11.10
<julian__> _CaBeTuX_, no juegues. que esto es serio hombre..
<_CaBeTuX_> no juego man
<_CaBeTuX_> hablas de HP
<_CaBeTuX_> que importa si es HP o dell si usas ubuntu 11?
<_CaBeTuX_> que error te arroja?
<_CaBeTuX_> si vos decis: me sale error... ok... que error??? porque puede tirar 1231312452341232442354324 errores...
<_CaBeTuX_> es lo mismo que preguntes: no me enciende el automovil, que puede ser?
<_CaBeTuX_> :P
<_CaBeTuX_> julian__...
<julian__> _CaBeTuX_, pero hombre.. lo que quiero es saber si es posible copiar el usuario?
<_CaBeTuX_> que es copiar un usuario? un usuario es unico... en ningun sistema hay dos usuarios iguales...
<_CaBeTuX_> te referis a los permisos?
<_CaBeTuX_> genera el usuario como lo haces generalmente, verificas los permisos del usuario del que lo querias "copiar", le das los mismos permisos y listo man
<_CaBeTuX_> fijate que grupos tiene el "usuario a copiar", generas el usuario nuevo y le pones los mismos grupos que tenia el usuario "a copiar"
<_CaBeTuX_> a ver... esto no es cuestion de conocimientos tecnicos, es cuestion de sentido comun man, de tener una minima idea de gestion de usuarios
<_CaBeTuX_> ahi tenes la respuesta julian__
<julian__> _CaBeTuX_, mmm amigo.... amigo... amigo...
<_CaBeTuX_> que julian__ ?
<julian__> cousteau, una pregunta...
<julian__> por que useradd de un momento a otro ya no me crea los usuarios con los mismos permisos.. no me crea la carpeta home. etc..  conoces si existe alguna configuracion estandard?
<cousteau> ni idea
<cousteau> yo soy más de añadirlos desde Usuarios y grupos
<julian__> cousteau, era por que hacia un script..
<julian__> cousteau, gracias
<chiec> _CaBeTuX_, muchas gracias! al fin me funciona!!
<chiec> siento haberte molestado con algo que estaba en internet
<dabor> julian__, podrias utilizar adduser, nunca te va a crear usuarios con los mismos permisos que otros
<ComandoPelapapas> como  puedo instalar programas de adobe mientras aprendo a maniṕular gim o inkscape
<mimecar> usando wine o virtualizando
<ComandoPelapapas> mimecar gracias pero lo e utilizado y nada , creo que me toco aprender en tatica.org
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<mimecar> son las únicas opciones que tienes
<ComandoPelapapas> dabor gracias
<cousteau> (a) wine, (b) virtualbox, (c) aprender gimp
<ComandoPelapapas> <cousteau gracias ya estpy aprendiedno gimp pero me toca aguantar mientras tanto
<cousteau> (yo recomendaría (c), gimp no está nada mal... no he usado potochop así que no sé cómo está comparativamente, pero está bastante bien)
<ComandoPelapapas> una pregunta hay alguna version del pc pandora para ubuntu?????
<cousteau> una versión de un pc para ubuntu?
<cousteau> a lo mejor te puedes instalar un emulador... o el sistema operativo (pero no creo; está diseñado para ARM)
<cousteau> está basado en Ångström Linux
<cousteau> a lo mejor en Virtual Box se puede emular, a saber...
<mimecar> Ängström funciona bien con qemu
<Vero2> hola, alguien sabe por qué una página Web dice que no tengo habilitado JavaScript, si no es así? No hay forma de conectarme con la página.
<mimecar> Vero2: porque no lo tendrás activado
<Vero2> mimecar:  estoy diciendo que no es así
<mimecar> usas noscript?
<Vero2> no mimecar y es la única Web que dice eso
<Vero2> con otras no tengo ese problema
<mimecar> que página es?
<Vero2> gamezer.com
<Vero2> cuando quiero entrar en Billar, me pasa éso
<mimecar> solo con ese juego?
<ComandoPelapapas> descarga otraves el flash
<ComandoPelapapas> desde el centro de sofware
<Vero2> mimecar: si
<Vero2> ComandoPelapapas: es el FlashPlayer?
<ComandoPelapapas> si vero es el flash player porque eso es lo unico que hay en ubuntu para poder ver videos  o jugar en java
<Vero2> te digo que hasta anteayer no tenía ningun problema
<Vero2> bueno, voy al Centro de Soft, despues vuelvo. Gracias.
<ComandoPelapapas> agale que todo bien
<ComandoPelapapas> que chimba ubuntu linux lo mejor
<yohana> hola amigos
<yohana> yo se que ustedes si me van a ayudar jejeje ;)
<cousteau> Vero2, qué página es? se puede entrar?
<yohana> que estare haciendo mal al instalar firefox si me pueden aconsejar
<yohana> http://pastebin.com/A1aDDFNe
<Vero2> ComandoPelapapas: Graciassssss!  Si quieres te ayudo a pelar papas ;-)
<mimecar> yohana: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<yohana> http://pastebin.com/A1aDDFNe
<Vero2> cousteau:  gracias ya lo arreglé con el consejo de ComandoPelapapas
<yohana> hay te mando un paste
<yohana> gracias por responder mimecar
<cousteau> hmm... eso es siquiera ubuntu?
<cousteau> Vero2, ah... me alegro :)
<yohana> nop pero me imagino que debe ser parecido
<yohana> :)
<yohana> se llama canaima muy parecido a ubuntu
<mimecar> yohana: en los repositorios de ubuntu está firefox
<Vero2> cousteau:  :-)
<mimecar> en los tuyos, no lo se
<mimecar> tienes dependencias rotas, no lo puedes poner
<yohana> es una distribucion venezolana
<cousteau> yohana, pues no, no es parecido
<yohana> estoy asesorandome para asi ayudarlos todos somos de la misma familia :D
<cousteau> flashplugin-mozilla ni siquiera existe en ubuntu
<yohana> hay dios que mal :(
<cousteau> sea lo que sea ese sistema, está actualizado? a lo mejor así se arregla
<cousteau> (actualizado de versión)
<yohana> si esta actualizado es libre basado en debian
<yohana> ese problema da solo con firefox por eso preguntaba
<mimecar> yohana: entonces el repositorio tiene paquetes rotos
<cousteau> es que no te podemos ayudar con otras distros que no sean ubuntu, son distintas y entonces los problemas son distintos y se arreglan de forma distinta
<yohana> ummmm ok gracias cousteau  ;)
<yohana> son muy amables gracias a todos
<cousteau> (no es que seamos anti-no-ubuntu o algo en este canal... es simplemente que al ser distinto, las cosas se hacen de forma distinta)
<cousteau> siempre puedes bajarte el ejecutable de la pág de mozilla
<yohana> si es que como yo uso ubuntu y se ven tan perecidos pense que eran iguales novata aun jejejeje
<Vero2> cousteau:  pero yo acabo de instalar el Flash Player para Firefox, no le servirá a yohana?
<cousteau> Vero2, la cosa es que dice que necesita un paquete que no existe
<ComandoPelapapas> a no el de firefox no sirve tiene que ser desde el centro de sofware
<Vero2> ah
<cousteau> que unos paquetes rompen a otros
<ComandoPelapapas>  y ya puedes chatear con cam desde google talk  y skype
<cousteau> xulrunner-1.9.0... eso es de hace siglos
<yohana> es como que una cosa depende de otra como una cadena?
<Vero2> ComandoPelapapas: yo lo instalé desde el Centro de Soft
<cousteau> ComandoPelapapas, creo que si te instalas el flash que es desde firefox, sí que va
<ComandoPelapapas> cual es el problema pues contamelo todo nena
<cousteau> (hay 3 opciones, creo... gnash, swfdec y adobe shockwave flash, pues la tercera)
<yohana> mira ComandoPelapapas http://pastebin.com/A1aDDFNe
<ComandoPelapapas> sta es otra versionde linux?????
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: si
<mimecar> no está usando ubuntu
<ComandoPelapapas> lo estas haceindo desd ela terminal sierto
<yohana> si
<yohana> la distribucion se llama canaima
<ComandoPelapapas> pues  busca el centro de sofware casi todas las versioens de ubuntu lo tienen
<Vero2> mas raro que los nombres de Ubuntu jaja
<yohana> es una distribucion venezolana muy nueva aun por lo que veo
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: NO tiene ubuntu
<yohana> jajajaja no te molestes mimecar
<mimecar> su repositorio tiene paquetes rotos
<yohana> si estan rotos y no se como unirlos :(
<yohana> :'(
<mimecar> lo tienen que arreglar otras personas
<ComandoPelapapas> si estan rotos pailas desinstalalos
<ComandoPelapapas>  y los vovles a instalar
<yohana> pailas?
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: es un error de los archivos del repositorio
<Vero2> yohana se apura en escribir el que pela papas jaja
<ComandoPelapapas> jajajaj
<yohana> jeje
<ComandoPelapapas> pues ami una ves me paso algo parecido  y volvi a instalar ubuntu
<yohana> si soy linux 0 solo para evitar eso de estar reinstalando
<mimecar> el problema se mantendrá aunque reinstales
<yohana> bueno me toca hacer la cena hoy me retiro amigos gracias por todo
<yohana> voy hacer pure de papas
<Vero2> yohana, puedes invitar al Comandante, jaja
<yohana> jejeje claro claro
<yohana> el pela papas
<Vero2> claro
<Vero2> es un nick realmente ingenioso
<ComandoPelapapas> pa que vea  y poraca algunos amigos no lo quieren
<Vero2> si estuviera er-USUL ya me habría llamado la atención por el off-topic. Bueno no sigo mas.
<ComandoPelapapas> necesito instalar ilustrator en ubuntu pero no puedo alguien que me diga como
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: wine o virtualización
<ComandoPelapapas> nada mimecar no funciona wine
<mimecar> wi no es un programa soportado, virtualbox
<Vero2> a mi nunca me funcionó
<ComandoPelapapas>  solo virtual box pero es  bueno es maluco de trabajar y el compu se pone feo
<Vero2> Debo irme. Hasta la próxima.
<Ramir00> el avg encima que no tiene interfaz grafica no elimina los virus que encuentra
<damuru> hola gente muy buenas tengo un gravisimo problema para instalar xubuntu 10.04 en una Pentium 3 me sale este mensaje
<damuru> (initramsfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<damuru> alguien sabeque hago? hace 2 dias que e intentado de todo y no puedo!!!
<damuru> por favor quien ayuda?
<fzeta> damuru:   /j #xubuntu
<damuru> lo hace tambien con ubuntu por eso pregunto
<damuru> este canal es mas grande
<fzeta> damuru: has probado en buscar el problema en google? inténtalo a ver;)
<damuru> busque y me decia algo de desactivar el acpi lo hice pero nada
<damuru> lo raro es que me deja por ejemplo instalar Puppy linux:P
<damuru> y el windows sin problemas
<guampa> damuru: "live file system" parece referirse a que no encuentra el livecd o live-usb
<damuru> cambie los discos pues hice el chequeo de integridad de la imagen grabada y me dice que esta bien
<damuru> :( no entiendo
<guampa> damuru: cuando te da ese error te da un prompt para tipear comandos?
<fzeta> damuru: miratelo a ver http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8233643/Solucion-unable-to-find-medium-containing-live-file-system.html
<guampa> guarda con eso, por ahi ya tiene el disco rigido como master, eso depende de como estan conectados los cables ide... etc etc
<damuru> si guampa
<guampa> fijate que pasa si tipeas "exit" y le das enter
<damuru> voy a probar la solucion que dan ahi en taringa!! gracias por ahora
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-01
<lopez_> que tal amigos les hago una consulta actualice el sistema a ubuntu 11.04 pero al iniciar queda la pantalla congelada y no aparecen los iconos ni la barra ni nada, pero si entro en modo gráfico seguro funciona (estoy en este modo)
<lopez_> alguien tiene una idea de lo quepuede estar sucediendo ?
<dabor> lopez_, actualización sobre que ubuntu?
<lopez_> de 10.10 a 11.04
<dabor> lopez_, creando un nuevo usuario se puede solucionar
<EducGNU> como puedo extraer archivos rar en linux sin usar un paquete privativo?
<dabor> lopez_, o restablecer la configuración del anterior para que inicie
<lopez_> en el caso de que quede congelado y no inicie como puedo regresar al menu de selección de usuario ?
<lopez_> EducGNU, 7 zip o el que viene por default
<EducGNU> lopez_, lo extrae pero la carpeta sale vacia
<EducGNU> pero cuando le doy ver con el gestor de archivos veo el archivo dentro del rar
<dabor> EducGNU, apt-cache search unrar (unrar-free)
<dabor> EducGNU, sudo apt-get install  unrar-free
<EducGNU> ok dabor ya voy
<dabor> lopez_, saliendo a una terminal y reiniciando gdm
<lopez_> como reinicio gdm ?
<lopez_> tengo acceso a la terminal con ctrl + alt + f1 a 6
<dabor> lopez_, sudo service gdm restart o antes era con sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lopez_> ok gracias
<lopez_> al usuario debo darle algún privilegio ?
<lopez_> no me deja agregar usuarios ..
<dabor> lopez_, para agregar usuarios hay que usar sudo
<dabor> sudo adduser
<lopez_> si actualizo a 11.10 se solucionará ?
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos
<reepeecheep> necesito saber si se puede dejar estatic ala barra
<reepeecheep> de Ubuntu 11.10
<reepeecheep> ??
<dabor> lopez_, no creo, porque es un problema de tu usuario y no del sistema
<dabor> reepeecheep, dale una mirada a ccsm plugin unity
<reepeecheep> pero no tneog activado el compiz
<reepeecheep> no s eporqure
<reepeecheep> intnete poner ventanas gelatinosas y todo es pero no se puede desde ccsm
<dabor> reepeecheep, entiendo que en unity el compiz esta acticado
<xangua> si usas unity usas compiz
<xangua> usarás unity 2d entonces¿
<reepeecheep> si uso 2d
<xangua> en un post de webupd8 ponen muchos 'trucos' para oneiric, a lo mejor te sirve
<reepeecheep> mm
<reepeecheep> :O
<reepeecheep> en unity normal
<reepeecheep> si se pude
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reepeecheep> usar el compiz
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> ??
<ComandoPelapapas> hola , como puedo hacer mascara de recorte o el famoso power click en inkscape
<ComandoPelapapas> urgente
<cousteau> ComandoPelapapas, ni idea de qué es eso
<ComandoPelapapas> pues por ejemplo poner una imagend entro de un circulo
<cousteau> a lo mejor es con el "Intersección"
<cousteau> sí, creo que es a lo que te refieres
<fzeta> ?
<ComandoPelapapas> fzeta no se si te acuerdes del power click en corel
<cousteau> yo no sé ni lo que es
<cousteau> el nombre de una herramienta de un programa comercial dice muy poco de lo que hace
<ComandoPelapapas> jajaj de pronto si conoces a alguein que  haya remplazado el corel e ilustrator por inkscape seria de gran ayuda
<JoseGutierrez> Hola a todos, perdon una pregunta saben de algun paquete que corra en ubuntu... para sincrnizar una PDA de produccion motorola MC55 ... el programa tiene que ser muy similar al Actisync
<ComandoPelapapas> que tenes un cel o es que
<cousteau> ComandoPelapapas, no te vale "intersección"?
<JoseGutierrez> es una palm para recoleccion de informacion atraves del sistema de scaner
<ComandoPelapapas> a no pues lo normal es que la conectes porque s esupone que no tiene problema con los drivers
<ComandoPelapapas> http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/html_es/Clip-Clipping.html
<JoseGutierrez> conecto la PDA... pero no encuentro la carpeta raiz / para mandar el archivo al final del dia... mientras que con el actisync de guindos si lo encuentro... sabenn de alguna alternativa para poder enviar mi informacion recolectada durante el dia
<mbaserver> hola a todos
<mbaserver> quien me ayuda con esto de hacerle backup a una carpeta a las 3 am y que las copie a otro disco duro instalado dentro del computador gracias
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes usar un programa que gestione copias de seguridad
<cousteau> creo qeu se llamaba flyback
<ComandoPelapapas> quien sabe manejar inkscape
<mbaserver> cousteau instale el flyback y llega un punto donde me dice que conecte una usb o un disco para continuar
<mbaserver> y de ahi no pasa
<cousteau> ah
<mbaserver> instale back in time es muy simple no me sirve
<cousteau> ComandoPelapapas, sabes inglés?
<mbaserver> instale bacula demasiado complejo
<mbaserver> el deja vup ese demasiado sencillo
<cousteau> ComandoPelapapas, si sabes inglés, #inkscape probablemente será de ayuda
<mbaserver> necesito una ayuda por favor me enloquece esto
<mbaserver> cousteau, como hagooo necesito algo parecido al cobian backup esa es la realidad
<mbaserver> cousteau, el bacula seria excelente pero es demasiado compleja su instalacion y documentacion en español es muy poca y actualizada casi nada
<mbaserver> sera que puede existir alguna forma sencilla de poder hacerle backup a unos archivos en un ubuntu? que no sean mil comandos?
<arp-> backup de que
<arp-> ?
<mbaserver> unos archivos
<arp-> cuales?
<mbaserver> en el dia necesito copiar todos los archivos a otro disco duro dentro del mismo pc
<mbaserver> archivos de word y excel es que tengo un samba file server
<arp-> aja
<arp-> y entonces, queres automatizar eso
<arp-> ?
<mbaserver> no quiero saber nada del cron, tantos comandos lo enloquecen a uno quiero algo window$ algo sencillo
<mbaserver> click aqui y alla y que quede todo funcionando
<arp-> ja
<mbaserver> ajajajaj
<arp-> yb ueno
<arp-> cualquier aplicacion que sincronize archivos/carpetas
<arp-> te lo hace..
<arp-> pre-definis los directorios
<mbaserver> arp-, bueno dime con cual puedo
<arp-> y luego.. solo sincronizas
<mbaserver> arp-, te explico que quiero
<fij0> hola
<fij0> consulta, no hay ningun repositorio de ubuntu q mantenga rails3 ?
<xangua> fij0: ya buscaste en launchpad.net ¿
<mbaserver> arp-, servidor ubuntu 11.10, dos discos de 500 gigas, una carpeta compartida, 6 portatiles con windows 7 trabajando sobre esa carpeta, a las 3 am que copie todo el contenido de esa carpeta al otro disco duro, y que cada dia quede una copia osea del lunes martes miercoles etc.. y que cuando vuelva al lunes la sobre escriba eso es!!!
<fij0> xangua, sep, no veo nada
<arp-> bueh
<fij0> mbaserver, podes usar rsynck, o tar --increment ( o algo asi) q te marca las diferencias
<mbaserver> arp-,  pero todo lo quiero para dummies sencillito no quiero mil comandos ni scripts complicados si puede ser algo que un usuario habitual de windows lo pueda configurar. gracias
<arp-> repito.. un programa que sincronize automaticamente
<arp-> lo hace
<mbaserver> arp-, te entiendo pero dime cual!!!
<xangua> mbaserver: ubuntu one¿
<mbaserver> xangua, nop la empresa prohibe eso nada en la nube
<fij0> mbaserver, rsync
<mbaserver> fij0, pero entiendo que con ese toca meter un script y comandos en el cron porque no permite decirle que la programacion del horario sea tal dia a tal hora
<fij0> mbaserver, sep
<fij0> mbaserver, para vos queres algo automatico o manual ?
<mbaserver> fij0, si algo automatico conoces el cobian backup de windows, ahi uno le dice el martes a X hora y ya queda listo y lo hace a esa hora
<arp-> mbaserver http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2011/09/06/synchrorep-1-5-2-%E2%80%93-sincronizacion-de-carpetas/
<mbaserver> arp-, gracias voy a mirar
<fij0> mbaserver, bacula tal vez te sirva
<mbaserver> arp-, ya vuelvo
<arp-> ok
<mbaserver> fij0, baculaaaaa es genialllll muy potente pero que dificil para mi un usuario novato configurarlo, ademas la documentacion esta toda en ingles y la de español poco actualizada me ha sido dificil no creas llevo horas leyendo porque lo que he visto en los screenshot se ve muy bueno.
<fij0> mbaserver, http://www.muylinux.com/2009/01/15/21-herramientas-de-backup-para-linux/
<mbaserver> yo soy un usuario windows osea click click entienden!!! pero me gusta ubuntu y se que es potente y se pueden hacer cosas muy interesantes pero realmente eso de los comandos me desespera
<fij0> mbaserver, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/backups.html
 * xangua solo hace clic clic en ubuntu
 * cousteau el otro día no podía hacer clic clic porque el usb le iba mal y tuvo que conformarse con el teclado
 * fij0 ama la consola
<Ttriviox_> se colgó uno de mis nicks. recuerdan el comando para desconectarlo? Gracias!
<cousteau> ghost
<cousteau> /msg NickServ ghost y no me acuerdo qué más
<Ttriviox_> gracias cousteau !
<Ttriviox_> googleo eso
<cousteau> nada :)
<cousteau> o haz /msg NickServ help ghost
<mbaserver> arp-, se me olvido mencionarte ubuntu server 11.10 64 bits
<mbaserver> arp-, syncro....... solo i386
<arp-> podria andarrte igual
<arp-> proba instlarlo
<mbaserver> arp-, me dijo el centro de instalacion que arquitectura incorrecta y no hizo nada mas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> busca en el centro de software
<arp-> programas para esa tematica
<mbaserver> fij0, ya estoy mirando tu enlace gracias
<mbaserver> arp-, si ya mire pero el que mas se acerca a lo que deseo es el bacula pero que dificil que es configurarlo ademas no hay mucha documentacion
<arp-> la mejor doc. es la oficial en ignles
<mbaserver> arp-, si llevo horas mirando eso pero ni idea de configurar un mysql ni darle privilegios y subir los demonios, para mi eso esta en chino jajjajaja
<arp-> um
<arp-> eso suena mas para backup's de mysql
<mbaserver> arp-, necesito algo para tontos, jeejeje
<arp-> pero tiene que haber
<mbaserver> arp-, si hay!! pero ninguno me pone el dia, hay unos que dicen copias semanales pero por ningun lado aparece como chulearle el dia que quiero, es como incomprensible
<mbaserver> arp-, con el rsync si que se puede pero toca meterse con el cron que lo hace todo pero toca hacer scripts y ni idea como se hace eso
<mbaserver> arp-, yo soy usuario nivel novato
<arp-> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9726528/Sincronizando-carpetas-en-Ubuntu.html
<arp-> mira mbaserver
<arp-> http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/tag/install-synchrorep-amd64/
<mbaserver> arp-, gracias si el grsync con el cron es la solucion en ultimas me tocara leer algo del cron para poder hacerlo
<arp-> fijate el otro link
<mbaserver> arp-, si estoy mirando a ver como es la instalacion
<mbaserver> arp-, cuando usaba mi ubuntu 8 en esa epoca no habia esta interfaz tan fea la unity hay alguna forma de volver a lo anterior con los menus anteriores?
<mbaserver> arp-, instale el backuppc parece que es la solucion dicen que es como el hijo menor del bacula si es asi creo que es la solucion voy a leer un rato mil gracias.
<mbaserver> arp-, mientras te queria preguntar, en las carpetas compartidas que son dos quiero en una que desde los windows 7 me pregunte una clave para poder abrirla como haria eso o por donde empiezo? gracias
<arp-> che
<arp-> alguien tiene twitter ?
<Oxido> buenas
<Oxido> alguien me puede decir ke soft usaron para ver que tipo de memoria ram tengo y que discos tienen particiones y la capacidad de los mismoS?
<Oxido> se metieron a mi pc
<Oxido> AYUDA
<Oxido> COMO PUEDO PROTEGER MI PC?
<arp-> Oxido
<arp-> Que te sucede?
<Oxido> hola
<Oxido> kiero proteger mi pc de atakes
<arp-> Em, a que te referis con que te entraron a la pc?
<Oxido> no se como ,pero supieron mi cantidad de ram, discos particiones y bios ke tengo
<arp-> em
<arp-> no te habran hecho tipear comandos?
<Oxido> no tengo idea del tema
<Oxido> no
<Oxido> no tipee ningun comando
<Oxido> para nada
<arp-> dejame revisar tu maquina repidamente
<arp-> un segundo
<Oxido> sip
<arp-> no tenes ningun servicio corriendo
<Oxido> no
<arp-> es raro...
<Oxido> porke?
<arp-> por que no hay en principio , medios por el cual ingresar
<Oxido> te cuento
<arp-> en condiciones normales
<Oxido> hoy  estaba usando guin dous xp
<Oxido> cuando me dijeron memoria , discos y particiones
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> eso es otra historia
<arp-> si etas en Ubuntu...
<arp-> en este momento?
<Oxido> por eso despues inicie en linux
<arp-> tendras algo metido en Windows XP
<Oxido> como algo metido?
<arp-> y si
<Oxido> algun virus?
<Oxido> o malware?
<arp-> un virus, un servicio corriendo
<arp-> algo que permita a otro remotamente ingresar
<Oxido> mm tal vez
<Oxido> pero no creo
<arp-> y bueh..
<arp-> verificalo.. aqui es un canal de Ubuntu
<Oxido> bueno, perdon
<arp-> Ya sabes los riegos de usar Windows en general..
<Oxido> pero si estoy en ubuntu es posible ke me hackeen mi pc?
<arp-> todo se puede
<arp-> pero es un SO de base mucho mas seguro
<Oxido> no me kedo trankilo...
<Oxido> ok
<arp-> ya de entrada... Linux es inmune a los virus de windows
<Oxido> gracias
<Oxido> no voy a usar mas windous
<arp-> es muy muy raro
<arp-> que te suceda algo de ese tipo en linux
<Oxido> ok
<arp-> pasa un par de antivirus y anti-malware en Windows
<Oxido> una razon mas para usar linux
<Oxido> ok
<Oxido> gracias!!
<arp-> de nada
<Oxido> estaba muy nervioso
<Oxido> MUCHAS GRAX!
<arp-> si no.. entra desde WIndows XP
<arp-> aqui...
<arp-> y veo si etnes algo corriendo
<arp-> remotamente..
<Oxido> mm
<Oxido> como es la direccion ip del server?
<arp-> irc.freenode.org
<arp-> port: 6667
<arp-> cualquier cliente de IRC para windows.. y conectas
<arp-> podes bajarte: x-chat para Windows
<Oxido> oks
<Oxido> es mas seguro el x-chat?
<arp-> es libre
<arp-> jaj
<Oxido> sisi
<Oxido> lo se
<Oxido> keke
<arp-> pero podes usar cualquier que te guste
<Oxido> jejej
<Oxido> estaba viendo de usar el ircap bajo linux con el wine
<arp-> nah
<arp-> para que?
<arp-> usa algo nativo..
<arp-> no tiene mucho sentido emular un mirc sobre linux
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> cuando en linux, tenes clientes irc a gusto
<Oxido> y no... pero me gusta ese script
<arp-> tenes scrip en linux
<arp-> usa el cliente K-Virc
<arp-> y bajate algun scrip que te guste..
<arp-> k-virc es como un mirc con scripting
<arp-> hay mucha diversidad de scrip's hechos para ese cliente
<Oxido> lo bajo de la pagina o lo instalo desde el gestor de paketes?
<arp-> repositorio
<Oxido> perdon, soy nuevo en linux
<Oxido> en el gestor de paketes no esta
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<arp-> sudo apt-get search kvirc
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> sudo apt-get install kvirc
<Oxido> las scritp de donde las puedo bajar?
<arp-> busca en el centro de software: kvirc
<arp-> a ver si salen paquetes referentes a scrip's
<arp-> o bien.. googlea a ver que hay
<arp-> no van a meter todos en los repo seguramente
<Oxido> oks
<mbaserver> no que locura
<mbaserver> el backuppc muy bueno pero muy complejo la verdad, me empiezo a rendir
<mbaserver> arp-, me enviaste lo del synchrorep para 64 bits pero no entiendo eso de gdebian y maverick no tengo ni idea que e eso
<arp-> ok
<Oxido> listo
<Oxido> estoy corriendo kvirc
<arp-> ok
<mbaserver> arp-, ayudaaaa
<arp-> ?
<mbaserver> arp-, me enviaste lo del synchrorep para 64 bits pero no entiendo eso de gdebian y maverick no tengo ni idea que e eso
<arp-> olvidate
<arp-> hay que hacer un maneje con las librerias de 32bit
<mbaserver> arp-, ah no jeejej mejor no
<arp-> necesito llenar mi estomago..
<MAXX|2> buenas soy oxido
<MAXX|2> jeje
<MAXX|2> arp-:
<MAXX|2> es seguro instalarle themes al kvirc?
<MAXX|2> como le instalo themes al kvirc?
<arp-> MAXX|2
<arp-> no uso kvirc en este momento, lo usaba hace 10 años
<MAXX|2> ya me gustó el kvirc
<MAXX|2> ahh ok
<arp-> el kvirc es muy muy bueno
<MAXX|2> cual usas ahora?
<arp-> asi como viene.. por ahi no te gusta
<arp-> pero con los scrip's por ahi alguno te guste
<arp-> uso: irssi
<arp-> un cliente de consola
<MAXX|2> ahh
<MAXX|2> ok
<MAXX|2> despues veo como se instalan los themes
<MAXX|2> gracias por todo
<MAXX|2> nos vemos!
<arp-> salu2
<mbaserver> arp-, lo encontre el fwbackups
<mbaserver> arp-, por fin algo sencillo pero intuitivo
<kakashi__> Buenas nochees
<kakashi__> Alguien sabe cual puerto debo desbloquear en el Firestarter para que el chat de Facebook funcione en Empathy?
<fzeta> iep!
<gamor> Hola a todos
<gamor> como solucionar error: mount error: could not resolve address for diskstation. No address associated with hostname
<gamor> ayuda por favor: mount error: could not resolve address for diskstation. No address associated with hostname
<gamor> error: mount error: could not resolve address for diskstation. No address associated with hostname
<gamor> seguro que es sencillo, pero no doy encontrado la solución...
<hashashin> gamor, pon la ip en vez del nombre del host
<gamor> he probado así y sale el error: Retryng with upper case share name. mount error(6): No such device or address
<hashashin> que pones y que quieres hacer?
<gamor> quiero montar una carpeta de un nas
<gamor> y pongo //diskstation/volume/prueba /media/prueba cifs auto,users,rw,usename=usuario,password=pass 0 0
<gamor> es misma carpeta la puedo compartir con nfs en otro pc y ningún problema los problemas siempre los tengo al usar samba
<hashashin> es \\ no //
<hashashin> osea \\disktation/tal/palcual
<hashashin> o la ip
<hashashin> \\iptal/dirpascual
<gamor> ok
<gamor> cambie la barras y me pasa lo mismo
<gamor> ayer probe en el trabajo con otro nas y tal como lo tengo me funciono con una maquina virtual...
<hashashin> gamor, smbclient -L diskstation , a ver que sale
<gamor> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> me pueden ayudar
<Ignacio> el mouse no se me mueve
<Ignacio> solo de vez en cuando,
<Ignacio> tengo ubuntu 11.10,!
<Ignacio> Y necesito instalar cabri
<Ignacio> !cabris
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cabris'.
<hashashin> gamor, smbclient -L  --user=usuario diskstation
<gamor> diskstation: Not enough '\' characters in service
<gamor> y una lista de opciones
<hashashin> gamor, smbclient -L  --user=usuario \\diskstation
<gamor> el mismo error
<gamor> hay algo que me consuela, y es que veo que esto que me pasa no es tan facil de resolver...
<gamor> algo debo de saber o por lo menos lo he intentado buscando en Google, aunque eso si, sin resultados positivos....por eso mi último intento siempre lo hago aquí por si alguien con mas conocimientos me puede ayudar
<gamor> bueno, esta visto que hoy no encontraré la solución, gracias a todos los que habeis intentado ayudar.
<hoppe> Hola gente. Podría preguntarles a Ud cuál es el mejor método de extraer los archivos de una partición LVM que está dentro de un archivo VDI? Al iniciar me está devolviendo "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." y la cnsla de BusyBox.
<guampa> hoppe: usar otro disco virtual para arrancar el OS y montar ese VDI como un disco normal?
<hoppe> guampa, ya lo intenté con pmagic y no puedo acceder a los datos de aquella particion
<guampa> que te devuelve vgscan?
<hoppe> gaumpa oh shit! esto es un milagro. pude montarlo al fin :D
<guampa> bien
<hoppe> después de 12 horas por fin, puedo ver los archivos. esta guia me funcionó http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Mount_LVM
<Nineain> hola
<Vero2> hola todos
<lopez_> que tal amigos, una consulta no tengo sonido y en la configuración de sonido en la pestaña de hardware no me reconoce ningún dispositivo
<mbaserver> hola a todos
<mbaserver> tengo dos preguntas rapidas va la primera tengo un servidor con ubuntu server 11.10 y file samba server, en la particion principal la ext4 hice una carpeta la comparti en la red con 6 portatiles windows 7 que van copiar archivos de word docx de excel xlsx de powerpoint pptx y pdf y los van a abrir y modificar sobre el servidor abra algun inconveniente con la particion?? gracias
<lopez_> Acá estoy de nuevo, se había congelado el equipo reinstalando alsa cosa que no funcionó ya que sigo sin sonido estos son los datos del lspci http://pastebin.com/MQpm9PW3
<lopez_> hice un par de tutoriales que andan por la web pero ninguno me dio resultado me recomiendan alguno ?
<mbaserver> tengo dos preguntas rapidas va la primera tengo un servidor con ubuntu server 11.10 y file samba server, en la particion principal la ext4 hice una carpeta la comparti en la red con 6 portatiles windows 7 que van copiar archivos de word docx de excel xlsx de powerpoint pptx y pdf y los van a abrir y modificar sobre el servidor abra algun inconveniente con la particion?? gracias
<bl4ckc00k1e> Buenas
<mbaserver> segunda pregunta en esa carpeta compartida del ubuntu server pueden dos personas abrir el mismo documento! y editarlo
<bl4ckc00k1e> como narices se instala un ".linux"??
<bl4ckc00k1e> Alguien que sepa como isntalar extension .linux?? quiero instalar el nod32..
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: esa extensión no indica nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, de la web oficial y de softonic te lo bajan con esa extension...
<mbaserver> mimecar, hola
<mimecar> en la web oficial te dirán la forma de hacerlo
<mimecar> ¿necesitas poner el nod32 para escanear equipos con windows?
<bl4ckc00k1e> asi se bajo ueavbe.i386.es.linux
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, ya esta, le di permisos y le cambie la extension a .bin,
<mbaserver> mimecar, pregunta rapida respuesta rapida
<bl4ckc00k1e> no, aunque me has dado una idea
<bl4ckc00k1e> estoy probando por probar a ver que tal
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: para escanear archivos en windows?
<mimecar> mbaserver: en la 2º pregunta, solo una persona puede abrir el archivo al mismo tiempo
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, voy a probar si escanea y detecta malware en linux y si detecta backdoors, y luego probare escaneando discos duros ntfs con un troyan y un rootkit
<bl4ckc00k1e> a ver que saca
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo 2 backdoors hechos para linux y un troyan en C par alinux, a ver si lo descubre
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: me extrañaría que encontrase cosas en linux
<bl4ckc00k1e> Me preocuparia si no caza no lo mio...
<mimecar> el funcionamiendo es diferente a la versión de windows
<mbaserver> mimecar, y la primera pregunta no debe haber problema cierto
<mimecar> si los permisos están bien no
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, ero detecta la versiondelinux malware en sistemas ntfs? o solo sirben para ext 3, 4 etc?
<mbaserver> mimecar, genial y cual seria entonces la posible solucion para lo segundo!! que se te ocurre?
<mimecar> mbaserver: en lo 2º no tienes solución
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, voy a comer, luego te cuento que tal fueron las pruebas
<mimecar> una persona abre el original, el resto copias desincronizadas
<mimecar> ok bl4ckc00k1e
<mbaserver> mimecar, entiendo, la unica seria con el skydrive sobre internet o colocando un servidor de sharepoint cierto
<lopez_> una consulta no logro tener sonido pero al hacer lspci http://pastebin.com/MQpm9PW3 veo el sonido como lo instalo ?
<mimecar> no he usado sharepoint
<mbaserver> mimecar, mil gracias luego charlamos muy util tu ayuda
<lopez_> me recomiendan seguir esto http://www.ecualug.org/2008/09/12/comos/como_configurar_sonido_nvidia_corporation_mcp61_high_definition_audio_rev_a2 ?
<mimecar> eso es del 2008
<lopez_> y no sirve?
<mimecar> para ubuntu 11.10 está un poco desactualizado
<lopez_> ya hice unos cuantos tutoriales sin solución
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, por ahora me esta analizando y lleva 300 amenazas xDDD
<lopez_> en sonido esta alsa y que otro controlador  ? oss era ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> aunque tengo que decir, que es por que esta leyendo la base de datos de exploits
<mimecar> lopez_: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<lopez_> mimecar,  11.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<lopez_> Si
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd funcionaba bien?
<yohana> hola como estan buenos dias
<lopez_> cambie la motherboard y tras el cambio no tuve sonido, todo lo demas funciona eprfecto
<yohana> una duda una archivo de extencion sh es ejecutable verdad??
<guampa> yohana: no, un archivo es ejecutable cuando le activas el bit de ejecucion. ".sh" solo indica que puede contener un script de shell
<mimecar> lopez_: ese es un cambio bastante grande en el sistema
<yohana> que pasa si lo abrí con gedit y sin querer deje la casilla de recordar este aplicacion para todos los archivos
<lopez_> mimecar, que debo hacer reinstalar todo ?
<mimecar> no
<yohana> todo?
<fosco_> yohana: no pasa nada, simplemente q a partir de ahora al hacer doble clic a un .sh lo abrirá con el editor
<yohana> y no puedo volverlo a poner como estaba
<yohana> ??
<fosco_> y que mas da?
<mimecar> lopez_: que tarjeta de sonido tienes ahora?
<fosco_> ssi quieres ejecutarlo dale clic derecho y elige abrir
<lopez_> mimecar, 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<mimecar> ¿es integrada?
<lopez_> Si
<mimecar> al reiniciar el sistema la debería detectar
<yohana> pero no me sale solo abrir fosco_
<yohana> me dice abrir con gedit
<fosco_> yohana: con clic derecho tendrás la opcion de ejecutarlo
<cossier> lopez_: yo tengo HD audio con ubuntu 11.04
<lopez_> ya tiene unos cuantos reinicios y sigo sin sonido mimecar
<yohana> sera que le doy abrir con otra aplicacion?
<fosco_> prueba
<yohana> y cual escojo?
<cossier> lopez_: en la bios se puede seleccionar casi seguro entre AC97 y HD Audio
<cossier> lopez_: pero el ac97 es para los frontales
<lopez_> en la sección configuración de sonido, en la pestaña de hardware no se ve pero tirando el comando lspci | grep -i audio muestra ese mensaje que te di lineas mas arriba mimecar
<lopez_> cossier,  selecciono HD Audio desde la bios ?
<mimecar> yohana: en que te afecta el cambio de la asociación de los .sh?
<cossier> lopez_: fijate com esta primero
<lopez_> en que debería estar cossier ?
<yohana> no ya entendi jejeje
<yohana> solo estoy culturizandome
<yohana> no entendia lo que me decia guampa  pero ya lo entendi gracias a todos
<yohana> I love a toditos
<cossier> lopez_: otra cosa es mirar lo niveles de volumen de pulseaudio
<cossier> lopez_: pueden estar al minimo o en mute
<cossier> lopez_: pudes tenerla en HD Audio desde la bios solo que los 5.1 son digitales
<lopez_> cossier, no importa que desde la conf. de sonido no reconozca ningun hardware ?
<cossier> solo se oye en el conector verde del panel trasero
<lopez_> ahh
<lopez_> pero no tengo sonido de nada
<lopez_> igual pruebo eso y te comento en minutos ..
<cossier> lopez_: verifica el pulseaudio en las propiedades de sonido
<cossier> lopez_: verifica el pulseaudio en las propiedades de sonido pq solo me funciona ( a mi ) en stereo normal
<lopez_> estaba la opción de HD Audio estaba en enable y la deje desabilitada pero sin sonido y desde la configuración de sonido sigo sin tener ningún hardware
<cossier> lopez_: lo decia porque mis altavoces son 5.1 pero son analogicos
<cossier> lopez_: debes teneral en enable pq sino no tendras audio de ningun tipo
<cossier> tenerla*
<lopez_> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<lopez_> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Ha fallado pa_pid_file_create().
<lopez_> reinicio para habilitar el audio
<cossier> lopez_: activa de nuevo el HD Audio en la BIOS y en las propiedades de sonido el hardware debe estar en stereo analogico si usas altavoces analogicos
 * cossier esta away
<lopez_> cossier, reinstalo pulseaudio ?
<Ignacio> Hola, alguien sabe descargar "Geups2"?
<Ignacio> =
<Ignacio> ?
<Ignacio> fzeta: Hola :D
<Ignacio> Hi
<juank34> hol
<juank34> amigos porque cuanto estoy descargando el driver privativo de mi tarjeta de graficos ati me sale un error :S
<mimecar> juank34: porque tendrás un error en la descarga
<juank34> si pero talvez de configurar algo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error
<juank34> es q me sale activar driver privativo le doy ahi y empieza a descargar el driver cuando va por la mitad se cancela
<mimecar> si se corta tendrás problemas con la conexión
<juank34> no tengo problemas de conexion. La conexion anda todo ok
<waiked> nass
<waiked> tengo un portatil con 2 graficas alguin sabe configurarlas ????
<waiked> me estan dando mucho problemas y quiero tener aceleracion 3d
<cousteau> !hybrid
<kubot> hybrid es https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cousteau> ^^ a lo mejor te vale, waiked
<waiked> ahora lo miro gracias
<waiked> costeau lo he intentado desde alli pero no me acaba de salir del todo
<lopez_> reinstale alsa y sigo sin sonido en hardware no tengo nada y de salida me dice "salida boba"
<Ramir00> puede ser que haya un lector de pdf que deje resaltar lineas?
<ComandoPelapapas> como  puedo borarr un dvd rw en k3b????
<Chofoteddy> Hee! =)
<Chofoteddy> Hola a todos!
<Chofoteddy> Instalando Wine, creí que no lo necesitaría, pero para edición de video es muy bueno Camtasia
<Ramir00> !okular
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'okular'.
<Chofoteddy> Bueno señores, el trabajo me llama
<Chofoteddy> exit()
<kmilo> hola
<kmilo> una pregunta como se llama el lanzador de drivers de ubuntu
<kmilo> cual es el nombre del paquete
<kmilo> el que detecta cuando necesitamos un driver privado?
<elmurci> hola a todos, hace una semana aprox, actualice a ubuntu 11.10 desde entonces el sistema se congela muy seguido, alguien podria decirme cuaL puede ser la causa  y como puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si sigue pasando
<elmurci> ok
<elmurci1> mimecar, he cambiado de usuario, estoy navegando y todo esta normal hasta ahora no se congela el sistema, pq tenia que cambiar de usuario?, que pasa con mi usuario anterior? pq se congelaba el sistema?
<mimecar> si ahora te funciona, parece que es un error de configuración
<elmurci1> como puedo hacer para corregir
<mimecar> buscando el programa que falla y borrando su configuración
<elmurci1> generalmente se congela cuando habro firefox, o amsn y hace un rato con virtualbox
<xangua> prueba con : unity --reset
<coleix> Alguien me puede decir como copio unas carpeta de un usuario a otra cuenta? los 2 son administradores pero no puedo abrir la carpeta porque dice que no tengo los permisos necesarios
<mimecar> que quieres decir con "los 2 usuarios son administradores"?
<abdabanesha> buenas tardes a todos
<coleix> un usuario nuevo que creo como administrador
<mimecar> ok, no es muy aconsejable hacer eso pero bueno
<mimecar> gksudo nautilus
<abdabanesha> estoy usando el reproductor quodlibet y al intentar reproducir un podcast me dice que me falta un complemento gstreamer, podrias hecharme una mano y compartirme cual instalar? gracias
<mimecar> y podrás copiarlos, luego tendrás que cambiar los permisos
<coleix> ahh no root, sino solo con permiso de invocar sudo
<mimecar> coleix: sudo hace que un comando se ejecute como root
<fosco_> abdabanesha: abre ese mismo podcast con totem, si le falta algo se lo descargará automáticamente
<coleix> si pero yo digo lo de que hice fue una cuenta nueva como administrador igual como la que tenia, porque la otra me esta dando problemas desde que actualize y a lo que cree la cuenta se quitaron los problemas
<abdabanesha> ok, buena idea
<abdabanesha> no habia caido gracias
<mimecar> coleix: con gksudo nautilus podrás copiarlo
<mimecar> te aconsejo que tu cuenta de trabajo no sea de administrador
<coleix> bueno cuando instale el ubuntu la dejo administrador, no recuerdo haber cambiado nada
<mimecar> no  es lo mismo que la cuenta pueda usar sudo
<mimecar> que usar cuenta de administrador
<abdabanesha> luego si elimino totem, se mantendra el paquete?
<mimecar> abdabanesha: ¿para que quieres eliminar totem?
<abdabanesha> porque o lo uso
<abdabanesha> no me gusta, uso mplayer
<abdabanesha> umplayer perdon
<mimecar> con esa regla desinstalarías medio sistema
<coleix> en la carpeta de home del usuario me sale un README.txt y un archivo que dice Acces-Your-Private-Data.desktop pero no hace nada
<mimecar> si se descarga los codecs lo puedes quitar
<abdabanesha> ok
<mimecar> pero perderás la previsualización de peliculas en nautilus
<mimecar> coleix: no lo puedes copiar con gksudo?
<abdabanesha> jajajajja eso es sacrificable
<coleix> me abre pero me sale el archivo Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop y no hace nada
<abdabanesha> en mi sitemalo tengo especificado para que no se me rompan dependencias
<abdabanesha> solo tener lo justo y lo que uso, sin apps y complementos que no uso
<coleix> en el readme sale THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<mimecar> coleix: gksudo nautilus es para copiar los datos del otro usuario, no para abrir cosas
<coleix> me abrio el explorador de archivos
<mimecar> ¿tienes la carpeta de usuario cifrada?
<coleix> si cuando lo instale me acuerdo que me pidio si queria cifrarla y le di que si
<mimecar> si tienes la carpeta cifrada, tendrás que montarla antes
<coleix> uso ecryptfs-mount-private ?
<coleix> sale en el readme
<abdabanesha> el tema es que en totem si que reproduce
<abdabanesha> no me descarga nada ,asi que supuestamente tengo todo
<abdabanesha> no lo entiendo
<nacho_> hola ¿~hay alguien ahí?
<mimecar> abdabanesha: si lo reproduce, tienes que tener los codecs
<coleix> me salio un error ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<nacho_> ¿como instalo archivos deb o targ de un solo click?
<mimecar> coleix: no he usado sistemas cifrado
<mimecar> nacho_: .deb con doble click, .tar.gz depende
<coleix> bueno ok buscare un pendrive
<nacho_> ese depende es mucho rollo
<coleix> gracias
<nacho_> quiero ser ubuntero pero es tan dificilisimo
<cossier> nacho_: desde el centro de software
<coleix> ahh y alguien sabe como conseguir el wunderlist para el oneric? en la pag de ellos nada mas sale para linux y es un archivo .tgz
<nacho_> bueno ,perdon y sabiendo donde andais ,VOLVERE!!!!
<nacho_> Chau!!
<abdabanesha> pues nada de nada
<coleix> busque para instalarlo o para convertirlo a .deb y no consegui algo que me funcionara, makeinstall no me funciona y tampoco ./configure
<mimecar> pon los errores en pastebin coleix
<coleix> el de makeinstall?
<mimecar> todo
<mimecar> pero si usas configure y make install ya te digo que eso falla
<coleix> eso lo lei en un foro del año 2005, no consegui  nada relativamente nuevo
<mimecar> ./configure; make; make install
<mimecar> dependiendo de como esté preparado el programa
<coleix> y otra manera de instalarlo? aunque tambien esta el github para compilarlo pero no tuve ni idea por donde comenzar
<mimecar> si es código fuente, esos son los pasos la mayoría de ocasiones
<cossier> coleix: por lo que leo el wunderlist es de pago y esta en los repos al parecer
<coleix> no, se compra pero vale 0$
<cossier> ahh !!
<mimecar> valdrá 0$ de momento
<mimecar> o no tendría precio
<mimecar> coleix: si está en el centro de software no tienes que hacer la compilación
<coleix> si pero eso para el ubuntu viejo, bueno chequie temprano y todavia no estaba
<coleix> yo lei al respecto y fue que si meten la aplicacion por developer.ubuntu.com? hay que ponerle precio, algo asi dijo el desarrollador pero como era en ingles entendi a medias
<mimecar> en el tar.gz de su web no me parece que se tenga que compilar
<coleix> es .tgz no .tar.gz o ese fue el unico que vi en la pag de ellos.
<mimecar> tgz y tar.gz es lo mismo
<coleix> todavia no me sale en el software center. ahmmm no sabia, pensaba que era parecido como zip y rar
<Gargadon> coleix: acabo de abrir la version de 32 bits y en realidad ya viene compilado y listo para instalar/ejecutar
<cossier> a mi no me sale pero debe salir en la version 11.10
<coleix> el archivo que yo le di doble click que decia install no hacia nada, lo estoy volviendo a bajar desde hace un rato pero esta medio lento
<mimecar> por que ejecutas el archivo install?
<cossier> coleix: debes darle permisos de ejecucin
<cossier> coleix: escribe en una consola file install
<coleix> yo chequie dandole click derecho y en permisos tenia la casilla de "permitir ejecucion" o algo asi activada
<coleix> "Permitir ejecutar el archivo como programa" es la casilla
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis cómo quitar el icono de accesibilidad del panel de gnome-shell?
<cossier> coleix: hazlo desde una consola
<cossier> coleix: ./install
<coleix> jejeje aqui esta "I think the app was submitted through myapps.developer.ubuntu.com and that requires that the developer sets a price for the app." y mas abajo el desarrollador dice que tiene que arreglar eso
<coleix> que tecla es para que abra terminal en ese directorio con click derecho?
<coleix> lo hice manual con cd, me dio un error bash: ./install: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<cossier> coleix: estas en el directorio adecuado ?
<cossier> coleix: las minusculas y mayusculas cuentan asi como la extension
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<mimecar> cossier: no existe ese archivo
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo una duda, tengo un pendrive de 16 gigas, y le he hecho 4 particiones
<mimecar> me parece que tiene el binario para ejecutarlo directamente
<cossier> es posible
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero al emterlo en un pc, solo me ve la 1º particion
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: cómo son las particiones?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: las otras no tendran formato
<bl4ckc00k1e> la idea es meter 3 sistemas operativos en el usb y la otra particion sean para datos y herramientas
<bl4ckc00k1e> como puedo meter un grub o algo para elegir particion al meter el usb?
<coleix> si donde esta el archivo Wunderlist aunque adentro de esa carpeta esta otra carpeta installer
<coleix> La ruta esta bien "ThinkPad-SL500:~/Descargas/Wunderlist-1.2.4$ ./install Wunderlist" pero me da error
<mimecar> coleix: por que no ejecutas directamente wunderlist ?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: quizas el unetbootin te sirva con tantas particiones no lo he probado
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, son fat32
<coleix> le doy doble click, enter y abrir y no hace nada, y el .tgz lo que abre es el gestor de archivos
<bl4ckc00k1e> creo que tendria que poner en la 1º particion un sistema con grub, para elegir (seria seguramente caine
<cossier> coleix: extraelos si no los extragistes
<bl4ckc00k1e> y en otras 2 ophcrack, xp y vista, y la otra para herrameintas o recogida de datos, etc
<bl4ckc00k1e> no se si poniendo la imagen de un cd live , en el usb, al ejecutar el sistema y modificarlo se queda guardado, en teoria si no?
<coleix> si lo extraje por eso digo por si acaso que no hace nada y sin extraerlo lo que hace es abrie el gestor para extraerlo
<cossier> le has dado permisos de ejecucion ?
<coleix> como lo hago por terminal?
<cossier> chmod +x wunderlist
<cossier> chmod +x Wunderlist cuidado con mayusculas
<coleix> tiene que decir algo? no hizo nada
<cossier> ejecutalo
<coleix> un error install:    ERROR: cannot open `install' (No such file or directory)
<coleix> Wunderlist: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<cossier> coleix: has borrado algo ??
<coleix> no esta como lo extraje
<cossier> coleix: hazlo con sudo ./Wunderlist
<coleix> error de librerias falta libcurls.so.4
<cossier> coleix: sudo apt-get install libcurls y pulsa TAB para saber los que hay
<coleix> no se ha podido localizar el paquete, sera por eso que no quiere instalar
<cossier> coleix: sudo apt-get install libcurl4 y pulsa TAB para saber los que hay
<cossier> coleix: coregido
<coleix> tampoco dice no se puede localizar el paquete
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, tiene buena pinta el unetboting, ahora te comentare
<cossier> coleix: apttiude search libcurl4
<cossier> a mio no me aparece libcurl4 , curioso
<coleix> esta bien escrito? sale aptitude y aptitude-gtk
<cossier> si
<coleix> No se ha encontrado la orden «apttiude», quizás quiso decir:
<coleix>  La orden «aptitude» del paquete «aptitude» (main)
<coleix>  La orden «aptitude» del paquete «aptitude-gtk» (universe)
<coleix> apttiude: no se encontró la orden
<cossier> creo que hace referencia al openssl quizas en todo caso instala openssl
<cossier> si coleix me equivoque es aptitude
<cossier> coleix: sudo apt-get install openssl
<cossier> coleix: luego probamos a ver
<coleix> ya lo tengo instalado parece
<coleix> cuando yo abro una nueva cuenta de usuario todas las actualizaciones todavia estan? o hay que darle otra vez que chequee e instale?
<cossier> coleix: no
<cossier> coleix: teclea y dime ldd Wunderlist
<cossier> coleix: en el directorio del Wunderlist
<coleix> todo? es una lista larga
<coleix> como uso el pastebin?
<cossier> coleix: solo dime los que no encuentra
<cossier> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<coleix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725732/
<cossier> voy
<coleix> no veo errores
<cossier> yo tampoco y no encuentra el libcurls.so.4
<cossier> !!?¿
<coleix> no veo libcurls en lo absoluto
<cossier> coleix: dime de nuevo el error que te da ?
<coleix> voy a probar sudo ./Wunderlist otra vez
<cossier> noo sin sudo ¡¡
<coleix> dio lo mismo con los 2
<coleix> jorge-ThinkPad-SL500:~/Descargas/Wunderlist-1.2.4$ ./Wunderlist
<coleix> /home/mjesus/Descargas/Wunderlist-1.2.4/installer/installer: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cossier> coleix: ejecuta locate libcurl.so
<coleix> en el directorio de wunderlist?
<cossier> si es igual
<coleix> es de google earth
<cossier> coleix: sudo updatedb && locate libcurl.so
<coleix> /home/mjesus/Descargas/Wunderlist-1.2.4/runtime/1.2.0.RC3/libcurl.so.4
<coleix> /usr/lib/googleearth/libcurl.so.4
<coleix> me salio eso pero no entiendo porque lo pide para instalarlo si es de google earth
<coleix> probe ./Wunderlist otra vez y me salio otra vez el error
<cossier> coleix: lee bien y veras que el Wunder lleva el suyo
<coleix> si lo veo en el runtime pero no lo vi en la lista del comando ldd wunderlist
<cossier> coleix: pq lo lee a posteriori
<coleix> pero es el /installer/installer que lo pide
<coleix> Bueno me tengo que ir, gracias por la ayuda, vere que pruebo mañana.
<cossier> coleix: instala en todo caso el que sale en los repos
<coleix> no esta para la version 11.10
<cossier> okis
<rodi> hola
<rodi> saludo a todos
<xatma> hola
<xatma> rodi
<xatma> =3
<rodi> me podrias ayudar con un problema de conexion de red en mi kubuntu 10.04
<rodi> porfavor??
<xatma> mi especialidad es ubuntu pero lo intentare
<xatma> dime
<xatma> que te pasa?
<rodi> es que tengo el 10.4
<rodi> y utiliza network manager
<xatma> y que problema tienes?
<rodi> detecta cuando conecto un cable a mi tarjeta de red
<rodi> mas no puedo navegar
<rodi> nisiquiera hacer ping
<xatma> has probado cambiando tu ip?
<xatma> escribe en terminal
<xatma> ifconfig
<rodi> si ya lo eh probado
<rodi> lo cambie de forma manual
<xatma> y has puesto en manual
<xatma> vale
<rodi> de acuerdo como esta en mi router
<xatma> pero....
<xatma> si no tienes internet como estas en el xat?
<rodi> tengo un aparato que sirve para tener dos pcs
<rodi> en un monitor
<mimecar-away>  rodi tienes puesto conexión manual para una conexión por cable?
<rodi> es muy util por cierto
<rodi> alguna idea de resetear algun  servicio o demonio o algo??
<mimecar> service servicio restart
<mimecar> con sudo delante
<rodi> el problema es el gestor de redes
<rodi> alguna idea para solucionarlo sin internet
<mimecar> si tu router usara dhcp sería sencillo
<rodi> no es el router! es el gestor de redes de kde!!!
<xatma> si ves que no te tira
<xatma> ves a ask ubuntu
<xatma> que ahí seguro que alguien te podra ayudar
<veneco2k> hola.... alguien me puede ayudar a configurar correctamente los permisos de las carpetas???
<fosco_> explicate
<veneco2k> tengo un kernel
<veneco2k> de un sistema empotrado....
<veneco2k> y quiero colocarlo en /usr/src/
<veneco2k> para tenerlo y poder compilar contra el
<veneco2k> yo lo pude copiar en esta ruta:  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.x-arm/
<veneco2k> pero con mi usuario no puedo ingresar a el
<veneco2k> no puedo ver los archivos
<fosco_> ese tipo de archivos no suelen ser para los usuarios
<fosco_> pero bueno, si quieres q puedan entrar dale permisos drwxr-xr-x
<fosco_> y con usuario/grupo root/root
<veneco2k> ok... voy a intentar
<veneco2k> una preguta ... cuando le doy ls -l ... veo que en el dueño el permiso de escritura es S
<veneco2k> que significa esa S?
<veneco2k> fosco_: me funciono correctamente.... muchisimas gracias!!!!
<veneco2k> voy a intentar compilar conta ese kernel
<granjero-working>  hola, no encuentro la opcion "conectar con el servidor" en 11.10. alguien sabe donde está?
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-02
<lopez_> Si reinstalo el sistema reconocerá el hardware de sonido ?
<lopez_> ??
<lopez_> Hay un tutorial que aún no hice este http://is.gd/qPY5E4 que es del 2008 para instalar nVidia Corporation MCP61 HD Audio en ubuntu 11.10
<lopez_> alguien me puede dar una mano con el sonido ?
<lopez_> estoy tratando de editar un video y sin lograr hacer funcionar el sonido es super complicado
<sunos__> Hola, buenas noches, como andan?
<sunos__> ando teniendo un problemita con Ubuntu 11.10 virtualizado en xen (full virt), el problema puntual es que al intentar instalar un kernel pae (va a tener mas de 4gb y es a 32 bits) deja de reconocer el disco emulado (qemu hd)
<sunos__> alguien tiene idea por donde puede venir el problema?
<lopez_> Hay un tutorial que aún no hice este http://is.gd/qPY5E4 que es del 2008 para instalar nVidia Corporation MCP61 HD Audio en ubuntu 11.10
<lopez_> Hay un tutorial que aún no hice este http://is.gd/qPY5E4 que es del 2008 para instalar nVidia Corporation MCP61 HD Audio en ubuntu 11.10
<lopez_> Por favor necesito ayuda con el sonido en ubuntu !
<sunos__> lopez_: que problema tenes con el sonido?
<lopez_> en la configuración del sonido en la parte de hardware no tengo ningún dispositivo y en salida dice "salida boba"
<lopez_> sunos__,  este es el hardware  MCP61 High Definition Audio nVidia Corporation
<sunos__> mmm
<sunos__> si haces lsmod (en un terminal) y buscas "snd", que sale
<sunos__> lsmod | grep snd
<lopez_> no sale snd
<lopez_> sunos__,  soundcore              12600  0
<sunos__> nada mas?
<sunos__> mmm...
<lopez_> sunos__,  http://pastebin.com/pafSxJ2C
<sunos__> @ping
<sunos__> lopez_: si haces modprobe snd
<lopez_> sunos__,  http://pastebin.com/afnEyWDC
<lopez_> sunos__,  instale snd y sigue tirando el mismo error
<sunos__> lopez_: se me cayo la conexion, perdon
<sunos__> si haces un modprobe snd snd_hda_intel , que te devuelve?
<lopez_> vale no hay problema
<lopez_> sunos__,  una banda de errores http://pastebin.com/UjcyNuWN
<sunos__> tenes que ser root
<lopez_> sudo su
<lopez_> ah aca no :P
<lopez_> sunos__,  lo mismo da error http://pastebin.com/nNtvtUuz
<sunos__> lopez_: mmm... que raro
<sunos__> me parece que ubuntu 11.10 trae mas problemas que soluciones =)ç
<lopez_> hace poco cambie la motherboard hace unos días pero la verdad que no probe el sonido con 10.04 directamente actulice y hazte el problema
<lopez_> para colmo eliminó las versiones anteriores y por lo que veo voy a tener que formatear el sistema
<Don_Rad> hola buenas noches aaqui en mx, tengo una dell inspiron 1545 y ubuntu 11.10, me prestaron una bam de movistar que estoy usando ahorita en windows, pero me gustaria usarla en ubuntu, hay alguna configuracion especial para poderla usar ? gracias
<lopez_> sunos__,  y si cambio alsa por oss?
<pretorian> Hola recien instale xubuntu en mi equipo y me preguntaba si podria administar mi iPod nano y con que programa
<atl> Alguna forma de que se vean las imagenes en google reader? uso 11.10 antes en 11.04 si aparecian
<mbaserver> buenas buenas a todos
<pretorian> hi
<lopez_> hago la ultima consulta antes de formatear, puedo instalar ubuntu 10.04 arriba de 11.10 sin perder los archivos ?
<ComandoPelapapas> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104134
<ComandoPelapapas> para los que quieran saber de programas para editar video
<lopez_> yo estoy tratando de editar un video pero no logro conseguir instalar el sonido
<ComandoPelapapas> lopez mira este link  hay muy buenos http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104134
<mbaserver> buenas tengo un ubuntu con 20 carpetas compartidas, tengo un usuario de windows 7 y quiero que le pida contraseña a algunas carpetas, el usuario se llama recepcion que debo mas o menos hacer para que eso suceda o donde encuentro documentacion en este sentido
<mbaserver> gracias
<abdabanesha> buenas, hay alguien?
 * xoan buenas
<pruebaefectos> Hola  que tal
<pruebaefectos> Alguien sabe  como puedo arreglar mi camara  no me sirve
<pruebaefectos> eh  buscado en todas partes pero .. no encuentro anda soy nuevo en esto porfavor
<pruebaefectos> alguien
<pruebaefectos> sabe  como puedo arreglar mi camara web ??
<fosco_> pruebaefectos: con la camara encendida abre un terminal y escribe esto: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> cuando acabe dime que ves
<pruebaefectos> pues
<pruebaefectos> ya  lo  puse
<pruebaefectos>  no se ve  bien
<pruebaefectos> se  ve  toda  descolorida  y  se atora y deja de funcionar
<pruebaefectos> lapion
<fosco_> ok, cierra cheese y en el terminal ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> en la pestaña video haz pruebas con los diferentes complementos que te ofrece a ver si alguno se ve bien
<pruebaefectos> pues   ahora  que  le pongo
<pruebaefectos> en ver en video
<pruebaefectos> en  video de entrada  lo tiene como predeterminado
<pruebaefectos> y pues se ve  mal
<pruebaefectos> horrible ...
<pruebaefectos> y depsues cuando hize la prueba con  la lap camara integrada pues se ve pues  mejor desente
<pruebaefectos> ahora que habro el chese se ve como el predeterminado .. osea mal  =S
<pruebaefectos> como puedo hacer que se vea bien ???
<pruebaefectos> ???
<pruebaefectos> fosco_ .......o Lation estan ? u.u
<lapion> pruebaefectos, cual marca y modelo de cam ?
<pruebaefectos> aver deja  lo checo
<pruebaefectos> pues es la cam web que  tiene la lap   ..  la laptop es modelo xps m1330
<Ignacio> ^hola^
<pruebaefectos> Hola
<pruebaefectos> Lation pues  no sale el modelo   solo sale   que es preterminada   y el modelo de la lap xps 1330
<lapion> si es de usb, haga lsusb y huce lsusb para obtener la lista de aparatos usb
<pruebaefectos> no no es de usb  es la que tiene la laptop
<lapion> y huze google buscando las problema con el codigo de identificacion
<lapion> por ejemplo: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<lapion> pruebaefectos, las cameras internos casi todas tienen conneccion usb interna
<pruebaefectos> =O  ntonces como  le ago ??
<pruebaefectos> lo pongo en terminal o en donde??
<lapion> si en terminal
<pruebaefectos> que le pongo ?
<Ignacio> Hola, alguien sabe que me pasa??
<Ignacio> Cuando conectaba el usb que tenía la actualizacion de ubuntu 11.10 (la que tengo instalada) en ubuntu 11.10
<lapion> lsusb
<Ignacio> el raton se me congelaba??
<pruebaefectos> eso
<pruebaefectos> tambien me pasa
<Ignacio> ¿Qué es lo que me pasa?
<pruebaefectos> sabes =S y no c pq
<pruebaefectos> lation
<pruebaefectos> sale que
<pruebaefectos> OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<lapion> la sistema se conjela ? o el raton no funciona ?>
<Ignacio> Y para solucionarlo tenia que resetear!
<lapion> pruebaefectos,  por ejemplo: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<lapion> ahi el identificacion de la camera es: 0c45:62c0
<Ignacio> lapion:  El raton, el teclado funcionaba
<lapion> Ignacio, es un laptop ?
<Ignacio> lapion:  Sabes algo?
<lapion> ignacio habra un terminal y huce dmesg para ver mensajes de la sistema
<lapion> ignacio porfavor sea mas especifico sobre el raton y el tipo de sistema que huces..
<Ignacio> lapion:  Ubuntu 11.10, laptop, 8gb de disco duro, 1gb de ram, 1.66ghz
<lapion> el laptop tiene "raton" integrado ?
<pruebaefectos> lapion
<pruebaefectos> una pregunta
<pruebaefectos> que es el modulo kenel??
<lapion> pruebaefectos, porfa simplemente haga el pregunta...
<pruebaefectos> ok lapion
<pruebaefectos> Que es el modulo del kernel?
<Ignacio> lapion:  si
<Ignacio> lapion:  es touchpad
<lapion> pruebaefectos, como te dije haz lsusb, y huze el ID de la camera con el nombre que dio lsusb con google para buscar tu problema, pero que exactamente vez ?
<lapion> Ignacio, el touchpad si funciona entonces.. y el raton va en ps2 o en usb ?
<Ignacio> Eh,pruebaefectos:  no sera kernel?
<pruebaefectos> si ignacio es kernel
<pruebaefectos> lapion oc  ya use el nombre de la  camara como bus
<lapion> pruebaefectos, el primer busqueda de google me dio eso : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479638
<pruebaefectos> y me salio list usb device
<Ignacio> lapion: USB, pero el touchpad solo funciona sin ese pen es decir, ahora que lo formatee ya esta :D, pero igual, lo necesito descargar de nuevo, y no quiero que esto pase
<lapion> pruebaefectos, mi ejemplo para busqueda de google: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+OmniVision+Technologies%2C+Inc.+OV2640+Webcam&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk
<nacho_> buenas
<nacho_> alguien sabe decirme como se pueden poner contraseñas cortas en ubuntu 11.04?
<lapion> Ignacio, haga dmesg en un terminal justo despues de insertar el raton
<lapion> nacho_, es mejor que no
<lapion> al menos si te guste que el sistema quede bajo tu control cuando estes en linea
<nacho_> es una maquina que no va a usar nadie mas que yo y en la que no tengo nada que ocultar y me da igual la seguridad
<nacho_> prefiero usar una contraseña insegura
<nacho_> ademas es para un usuario q no es ni administrador
<nacho_> alguien sabe como?
<pruebaefectos> lation
<pruebaefectos> http://patriciogomez.com.ar/2011/03/01/problemas-con-la-web-cam-omnivision-technologies-en-ubuntu/ mira este
<lapion> nacho_, ahun asi podran entrar por una cuenta que no sea administrativa y obtener derecho afdministrativas y infiltrar a tu red de casa
<pruebaefectos> ya lo hize como este pero  sigue igual
<pruebaefectos> ta bien ?? como lo dice la pagina que te mande lation ?
<lapion> pruebaefectos, trate de huzar a vlc para habrir la camera
<pruebaefectos> vlc el reproductor ?
<pruebaefectos> y pq por chese no me sirve =S ??
<lapion> simplemente es para ver si es problema de chees o de la cemera
<pruebaefectos> pues  creo  que  es de chees pq pues sirve la  camara osea ya entre a gstreamer-properties y cheque la camara y funciona
<pruebaefectos> pero  lo que  veo es que me dice  predeminal  es la que se ve mal pero cuando veo la que tiene  adapta la lap se ve bien .. no entiendo
<lapion> pruebaefectos, quitaste los efectos en cheese ?
<pruebaefectos> si
<pruebaefectos> no tiene efectos
<pruebaefectos> y se ve manchada la camara ..
<lapion> y en gstreamer si funciona normal ?
<lapion> todavia sera mejor tratar en vlc
<pruebaefectos> pues  ya la trate de usar en hmm skype y pues en msn y no sirve
<pruebaefectos> se atora   y  se ve manchada
<pruebaefectos> =S
<lapion> trate de averiguar cuales modulos esta huzando el camera, rmmod las modulos, y instala las que los modulos de la pagina
<pruebaefectos> y Como ago eso ?
<pruebaefectos> como los istalo lapion ??
<lapion> pruebaefectos, huze google para ver cuales modulos de lsmod son de una camera, rmmod los y huze la informacion de la pagina
<RamonMiranda> Hola, Agradeceria mucho la ayuda para instalar una Epson Stylus SX 420W en _Ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<tavo> Si reinstalo ubuntu 10.04 arriba de 11.10 se corregiran los errores o debo froamtear todo para luego instalar ?
<tavo> Si reinstalo ubuntu 10.04 arriba de 11.10 se corregiran los errores o debo froamtear todo para luego instalar ?
<xangua> solo tu sabes a que errores te refieres
<Ignaio> Hola
<kmil> hola
<Ignaio> Alguien sabe como instalo: "libssl.so.0.9.8"
<Ignaio> ???
<Ignaio> auxilio
<kmil1> luego con un apt-get install nombre_paquete
<Ignaio> kmil1:  Miea, pero dice que es otro candidato o algo asi
<julian__> BUENOS DIAS...
<julian__> pregunta.: en debian.. usaba la tecla print screen para tomar la pantalla... con que puedo hacer lo mismo en ubuntu
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> con la misma tecla julian__
<julian__> Souchiro, no me da..
<julian__> incluso lo intente como lo haria en windows.. y tampoco..
<Souchiro> ps de hecho es =
<julian__> Souchiro, no me da..
<julian__> es como si la tecla print screen no funcionara.
<julian__> :S
<Souchiro> oprimes la tecla  Impr Pant Pet Sis...
<Souchiro> emmm
<Souchiro> ia probaste el pegar la imagen ?
<julian__> si
<julian__> y no da
<Souchiro> aplicaciones> accesorios>capturar pantalla.....
<sianhulo> buenas tardes amigos, tengo un problema, mi hermano tiene una laptop hp, como traede frabrica las 4 particiones ocupadas, no puedo instalar ubuntu, intente por wubi, pero al reiniciar(paso necesario para terminar la instalacion9 y colocarse ubuntu, simplemente se muestra una pantalla negra, no puedo entrar en modo consola ni nada
<sianhulo> por cierto, wubi es de una iso que yo baje, esta probada que funciona ya que los instale en2  sistemas diferentes
<cossier> julian__: quizas el teclado no este bien configurado
<sianhulo> ya vengo, intentare algo
<irc16> buenas, alguien conoce alguna aplicacion que permita poner la fecha y hora del autor original sobre las fotos?
<mimecar> quieres poner una marca de agua?
<arp-> sep
<cousteau> supongo que con imagemagick se podría, pero seguramente no te sea cómodo...
<irc16> mimecar no solo que registre en la misma foto la hora y la fecha
<arp-> bueh
<mimecar> eso lo puedes hacer en los campos EXIF de la foto
<cousteau> ah, como información exif?
<mimecar> pero cualquiera lo podrá eliminar
<arp-> ...
<arp-> eso es metadata
<arp-> mejor es estampar sobre la foto la fecha y hora
<cousteau> o eso, metadata
<cousteau> arp-, pero eso se carga la imagen... y si sólo lo quieres poner a modo de información y te da igual el tema de que te puedan "robar" la foto, no pasa nada
<irc16> para windows  encontre una aplicacion que detecta la fecha y hora original de la foto y la deja impresa en la misma como opcion
<irc16> hay alguna similar en linux?
<arp-> lo divertido es revisar los metadatos de ciertas fotos
<arp-> tomadas con telefonos o camaras que integran GPS
<kalo_> risa de bebe en mi maquina eso porq es
<arp-> es curioso lo que encontras...
<arp-> xD
<mimecar> irc16: con Gimp seguramente podrás modificar los datos de forma manual
<irc16> mimecar eso mismo tambien lo puede hacer picasa para linux manualmente , pero esperaba encontrar una app que lo hiciera automatico
<mimecar> no conozco ninguna aplicación de ese tipo
<irc16> en linux en windows si que hay
<cousteau> irc16, es decir, buscas algo como EasyTAG pero para imágenes?
<cousteau> pero qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<cousteau> que se imprima en la imagen la hora y autor?
<irc16> dejar impresa la fecha y hora original en la foto y que a ser posible la app la detecte y la estampe por si sola
<cousteau> creo que entiendo
<cousteau> leído de los datos exif o del timestamp del archivo?
<irc16> leidos de los datos del autor original de la foto
<irc16> no de los modificados
<irc16> aqui nadie usa linux para editar fotos?
<irc16> que usan entonces?
<mimecar> editar fotos si, modificar los metadatos no
<irc16> mimecar no es para modificar nada solo para registrar la fecha y hora autentica de la foto en la misma
<irc16> ok no hay ninguna app para ubuntu que registre sobre la foto la fecha y la hora del autor como opcion
<mimecar> seguramente si, pero no conozco ninguna
<irc16> mimecar seguramente si la inventa la habra en linux
<mimecar> en el centro de software no te sale nada?
<irc16> alli esos detalles no se especifican
<mimecar> ok
<irc16> alguna app para wine que si pueda hacerlo y que funcione con wine?
<mimecar> las que conoces de windows
<mimecar> si no son complejas, deberían funcionar
<irc16> la que puede hacer eso en windows no funciona con wine
<irc16> photoshot puede hacer eso de registrar la fecha y hora en la foto?
<mimecar> de una en una seguro
<mimecar> pero sueltas lo puedes hacer con gimp de forma manual
<cousteau> bien, con esto se puede escribir el nombre de una imagen en la propia imagen:   mogrify -annotate 0x0+5+20 '%f' imagen.png
<cousteau> ahora a ver si puedo encontrar la forma de usar autor y hora en vez de nombre
<cousteau> (por cierto, eso no crea una copia de la imagen sino que modifica la original!)
<sianhulo> amigos, estoy intentando bootear desde grub2 una iso(que esta en mi pendrive), pero al parecer la entrada tine un problema, me dice que no se le puede dar valores de "C/H/S"(sino mal recuerdo), que se tiene que cargar el kernel antes y que el disco no existe
<irc16> si photoshot  registra la fecha y hora del autor aunque sea de una en una , prefiero photoshop con wine por cierto la version free de photoshot puede hacer eso o esta restringida esa opcion para la version free?
<sianhulo> esta es la entrada, pastebin.com/kJpEJ5KQ (el pendrive es sdb1)
<mimecar> ¿photoshop tiene una versión gratuita?
<sianhulo> me imagino que se refiere al trial
<m4v> irc16: pregunta en un canal que sepan sobre photoshop, estás en offtopic.
<irc16> no photoshot , que yo recuerde tenia una version free con opciones reducidas si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> pruebalo y lo sabrás
<irc16> mimecar no quiero ir dando mas palos de ciego por eso pregunto aqui
<mimecar> prueba a modificarlo con gimp
<mimecar> que lo tienes en el centro de software
<irc16> si pero gimp lo hace manual para eso es mucho mejor picasa para linux
<sianhulo> ¿entonces no hay nadie que sepa de grub 2 que pueda señalar el error?
<dylan66> verifica que los numeros de kernel de la entrada grub coincidan con la imagen en /boot/
<irc16> debo de llegar a la conclusion de que si alguien de aqui quiere dejar automaticamente impresa la fecha y hora del autor de la foto  no lo podra hacer desde ninguna app de linux tendra que usar alguna app de macos x o de windows?   verdad?
<sianhulo> pues coincide
<mimecar> irc16: o usa una cámara de fotos que ya ponga sola la información
<irc16> mimecar si asi fuera no hubiera formulado la pregunta
<sianhulo> por cierto¿alguien sabe para que es ubuntu.seed?(esta en /preseed/ubuntu.seed)es que algunos los colocan en sus entradas de grub 2 y otros no...
<irc16> aqui nadie cono en su defecto una app para wine que permita detectar y consignar  la fecha y hora del autor de la foto?
<irc16> aqui bnadie conoce ....
<cousteau> irc16, esto está interesante:   mogrify -annotate +5+20 '%[EXIF:DateTime]' foto.jpg
<cousteau> o si no quieres cargarte la foto original,   convert -annotate +5+20 '%[EXIF:DateTime]' foto.jpg resultado.jpg
<cousteau> y estoy buscando lo del autor
<irc16> cousteau con el fuego no se juega puedes acabar quemandote pero gracias por el aporte
<cousteau> irc16, pues entonces lo segundo
<cousteau> o trabajas con una copia de la foto
<irc16> cousteau es que todos esos comandos  son tan feos  e incomodos de usar que prefiero obviarlos
<irc16> una app que haqga eso pls
<cousteau> irc16, bueno, como veas... pero es que con comandos le puedes decir al ordenador exactamente lo que quieres
<cousteau> no hay apps para ubuntu
<chilicuil> sianhulo: ese archivo sirve para contestar las preguntas del instalador
<cousteau> hay programas
<irc16> una app con gui siempre claro esta
<chilicuil> sianhulo: de esa forma podras obtener instalaciones completamente automatizadas
<sianhulo> chilicuil,  pero es ecesario apra una entrada para grub 2?no¿verdad?
<chilicuil> sianhulo: nop
<cousteau> además, la ventaja de la línea de comandos es que puedes hacer cosas con varios archivos a la vez sin tener que ir uno por uno
<irc16> cousteau para accionar un interruptor nadie quiere usar comandos para lo que pido tampo quiero usarlos
<sianhulo> chilicuil, ¿sabes acerca de grub2?
<chilicuil> sianhulo: no, no lo conozco bien para serte sincero
<cousteau> irc16, dilo por ti, hay gente que prefiere escribir un mini-comando a ir haciendo clic-clic-clic-clic-deshacer-clic-esperar-clic...
<sianhulo> pues me tiene estresado, la unica forma que he encotnrado para bootear una iso, es colocandola en  "/" con unetbootin, pero eso no me permitiria instalar...
<cousteau> bueno, yo te he dado una forma. Feel free to use it. Funciona.
<cousteau> Y hace EXACTAMENTE lo qeu quieres (creo), aunque no pone autor, sólo hora
<irc16> cousteau la gente se maneja mejor con las app por eso en su mayoria  no usa comandos
<cousteau> irc16, no hay app, insisto
<cousteau> y pulsar 3 teclas a veces es más cómodo que ir buscando iconos y menús con el ratón
<chilicuil> sianhulo: si tienes ubuntu instalado en esa compu, puedes agregarlo en grub2 mientras viva en el sistema de archivos, estoy casi seguro
<irc16> y que funcione con wine haciendo eso que app podria usar que sirva
<sianhulo> chilicuil, no te entiendo y no se si me entiendes. quiero montar una iso en mi pendrive y bootear esa iso desde grub2
<chilicuil> sianhulo: sip, no te entendio, pero creo que empiezo a hacerlo, solo copiaras la iso en tu pendrive y luego iras a una maquina que tenga grub2 instalado y quieres que esa instalacion busque en tu memoria...
<sianhulo> chilicuil, o sabia que habia una forma de hacer eso, yo estaba agregando entradas, pero no boota(por cierto, es la misma maquina donde esta grub2 y ubuntu)
<chilicuil> sianhulo: y porque no instalas grub2 en tu usb? y solo configuras el equipo para que arranque de tu usb?
<irc16> bye............. Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic! for bad boy
<sianhulo>  el resto de los puertos usb no funcionan y es solo para instalar asi que no lo usare muy seguido, ademas que despues tendre que borrar la iso debido a que el pen es de 1gb
<dylan66> si mal no recuerdo si la bios esa preparada para bootear desde usb no es necesario agregar entradas
<chilicuil> sianhulo: perdon, sugiero lo que me parece logico, es que no encuentro muy practico lo que intentas hacer, si buscas una forma rapida de reinstalar el sistema para que puedas jugar con el libremente te sugeriria que crearas otra particion unicamente de recuperacion
<sianhulo> si, mi bios lo "esta"(eso dice) pero no bootea, siempre da error, no es la iso porque he instalado en otros equipos
<chilicuil> sianhulo: y que la agregaras al grub2, de esa forma siempre podrias reinstalar sin necesidad de ninguna usb
<sianhulo> chilicuil, usare la iso como un live cd para instalar, eso es todo
<fzeta> ;-))
<dylan66> con que heramienta creaste el usb live?
<sianhulo> con todo, con el que viene con ubuntu, con unetbootin, con unos ahi que no recuerdo, con un unetbootin mas nuevo que el d los repos y con la iso "cruda"(de eso es de lo que hay mas tutoriales)
<dylan66> ya tienes ubuntu instalado por que no pruebas con unetbootin poner la imagen en el disco duro
<sianhulo> dylan66, si, lo puedo correr, pero no instalar
<dylan66> que error te da?
<dylan66> le falatara memoria ram
<cousteau> acabo de hacer un APP que añade timestamps a imágenes! y con sólo 9 clicks!!1!1
<sianhulo> me dice que hay que desmontar /cdrom
<chilicuil> cousteau: yeeei!
<sianhulo> cousteau, no es que para mi sea mucho¿pero porque tanto xd?
<mimecar> cousteau: la explicación tiene que notar la presencia de imágenes y hacerlo sin que la ejecutes
<sianhulo> osea, para un timestamp...
<mimecar> aún quedan mejoras :P
<cousteau> sianhulo, porque nadie quiere escribir una línea de comandos ridículamente corta pudiendo hacer click 9 veces
<cousteau> mimecar, "explicación" supera con creces a "app"
<mimecar> exp
<mimecar> :P
<sianhulo> angora, ¿en que esta escrito?*curiosidad*
<cousteau> bash+zenity... mejor lo seguimos discutiendo por ot
<dylan66> sianhulo no se si me entendiste pero si pones la imagen live en el disco duro n oes necesario poner el usb
<sianhulo> dylan66, si, te dije que lo hice, corre, pero nos e instala
<dylan66> ahh ok
<J__> alguien domina aircrack?
<mimecar> J__: en el canal de backtrack mucha gente
<jordi> Soy un novato del Linux. Tengo instalado el Ubuntu 11.04. Quisiera saber como puedo obtener una lista de comandos que puedo utilitzar en un terminal
<mimecar> jordi: sería mejor que investigaras un poco en los comandos que puede usar Bash (la shell)
<guampa> !bash
<kubot> Bash es un interprete de comandos muy usado en sistemas unix | Ver « man bash » en la consola | Advanced Bash-Scriting Guide http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jordi> muchas gracias a todos
<mimecar> también puedes usar la documentación de http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Terminal
<guampa> jordi: la inmensa mayoria de los comandos tienen ayuda en el manual, la podes ver escribiendo "man <comando>""
<guampa> de la ayuda salis presionando "q"
<jordi> como puedo passar a un fichero de texto el contenido de man bash (consola)?
<mimecar> man comando > salida_comando.txt
<Vero2> hola todos
<elena> uenas a todos^^
<elena> que sosedad por dios T.T
<mimecar> si no hay preguntas que esperas?
<elena> hahaha
<elena> buena respuesta
<elena> algun programa facil de utilizar para retocar fotos?
<mimecar> tienes Gimp
<elena> otrooo
<elena> si puede ser con mas calidad
<elena> un photoshop p algo asi
<mimecar> no encontrarás ningún programa de edición de imágenes con más opciones
<elena> bueno es que nuse como se utiliza
<elena> lo decia por eso
<elena> T.T
<elena> ni que puedes acer con el
<mimecar> es parecido al photoshop pero en software libre
<xangua> editar imágenes¿
<elena> pero el k
<xangua> para retocar y quitar ojos rojos por ejemplo están shotwell y fspot, no se cuál venga por defecto
<xangua> si a eso te refieres con 'retocar'
<elena> quitar granos
<elena> cosas asiii
<mimecar> ...
<elena> perfeccionar
<xangua> yo tampoco se usar mucho gimp pero de lo que estoy seguro es que hay muuuuuchas guías y videos que te enseñan
<mimecar> eso lo puedes hacer con Gimp
<xangua> http://tatica.org/category/gimp100podcast/ por ejemplo
<xangua> por ahí vi una vez un video para levantar las pompis :P
<elena> hahahahaha
<elena> alguien sabe como ba el programa gimp
<elena> ?
<mimecar> abres una foto y usas las herramientas de edición
<elena> mmmm
<elena> ok
<elena> mersiii mimecar
<mimecar> busca alguna guía, pero no es complicado de usar
<cossier> mirando en el centro de software he visto mtpaint parece sencillo y no tan complejo como gimp elena
<Newbie> ¿Alguien sabe que es lo que hace la comanda ·sudo htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/ssl/passwords usuari1"?
<elena> no tengo ni idea newbie :S
<fosco_> Newbye: crea un nuevo archivo de password para el usuario usuari1 en el servidor apache
<fosco_> puedes saber más sobre el comando htpasswd escribiendo man htpasswd en consola
<Newbye> gracias fosco_
<Don_Rad> una pregunta, hice unas modificaciones al compiz y ahora unity no fuciona, es decir, inicio sesion y nadamas me aparece el menu superior pero ni notificaciones ni iconos ni la barra lateral de unity, alguna idea? quiza borrando unity y volviendolo a instalar??
<omikron4> Don_Rad: porque no entras en compiz y activas el apartado unity ?
<Don_Rad> omikron4, ok ya lo modifque, ahora a ver ke tal, francamente 11.10 y 11.04 esta modernon con unity
<Don_Rad> jjeeje
<fosco_> Don_Rad: para solucionar eso simplemente abre un terminal y ejecuta unity --reset
<Don_Rad> problema resuelto muchas gracias a todos ^^
<Don_Rad> nos vemos hasta la proxima :D
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Buenas noches
<debsan> hola alberto
<alberto> ¿Qué tal?
<debsan> alberto, todo bien
<alberto> Me alegro
<debsan> alberto, voce ? alguna duda ?
<alberto> Sí, tengo un problemilla con la tarjeta de televisión
<alberto> Y Ubuntu 11.10
<alberto> He instalado Mythtv esta mañana y funcionaba bien, pero al reiniciar el ordenador, por la tarde, no me reconoce la capturadora
<alberto> Es una Hauppauge HVR-1110
<Gusanete75> hola, buenas, que calladito que esta esto
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-03
<emmanuel_> hola necesito una pequeña ayuda
<emmanuel_> es sobre el javascrifp
<granjero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<emmanuel_> mmm gracias bueno solo quiero saber como instalar javascript o actualizarlo xq estoy en una pagina que necesita ese plugin
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> tengo debian sqeeze
<Axolotl> quiero saber cuales son los repos que mas convien en velocidad y en contenido
<Axolotl> tengo debian sqeeze
<Axolotl> quiero saber cuales son los repos que mas convien en velocidad y en contenido
<Axolotl> tengo debian sqeeze
<Axolotl> quiero saber cuales son los repos que mas convien en velocidad y en contenido
<Axolotl> quiero saber cuales son los repos que mas convien en velocidad y en contenido
<Axolotl> tengo debian sqeeze
<luis_> Hola a todos, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema del audio en una hp 425?
<Rosa> holaa
<seveloz> Saludos!
<seveloz> acabo de instalr ubuntu 11.10 64 bits y aircrack-ng
<seveloz> y tengo el problema de mon0 esta en canal-1
<seveloz> eh buscado en el foro
<seveloz> pero solo encuentro solucuines para versiones anteriores de ubuntu
<seveloz> e intentado con esas soluciones pero sin exito
<seveloz> me podrian ayudar por favor!
<CrOnOs2000> seveloz, podrias repetir la pregunta acabo de llegar y no se de que hablas
<Rosa> hola kual es el inkonveniente seveloz
<Rosa> ??
<seveloz> tengo  ubuntu 11.10 64 bits y aircrack-ng
<seveloz> y en aireplay me sale que mon0 esta en canal -1
<seveloz> me pregunta es como solucionar lo del canal -1? ya he buscado en el foro
<CrOnOs2000> esa suite no es mi fuerte tal vez alguien mas sepa
<guampa> seveloz: pregunta en #backtrack-es, no damos soporte a ese software por su uso frecuente para crackeo de wifi
<rommel> buenas noches a todos
<Rosa> holaa
<rommel> alguien puede decirme como o con que paquete puedo abrir un nokia e5 con ubuntu
<alilim> hola chicos buenas noches
<alilim> tengo una duda
<alilim> quiero hacer andar el traktor en mi ubuntu
<rommel> por q no puedo abrir la tarjeta de memoria donde tengo las fotos
<alilim> pero no se donde pegar los dll alguien me puede guiar?
<Soulshaper> hola
<Soulshaper> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Rosa> aja
<Rosa> hola
<Rosa> en k sera
<Soulshaper> rosa, me puedes ayudar, tengo un problema con los cuadros de dialogo del sistema
<Soulshaper> me aparecen corridos y no se ven enteros
<Rosa> si,
<Rosa> dimee
<Soulshaper> osea, la parte de abajo donde esta, guardar y cerrar no aparecen en pantalla
<Soulshaper> osea , se soluciona maximizando, pero siempre q aparezca un dialogo de esos, esta de la misma forma
<Soulshaper> quisiera dejarlo acomodado, no se si me entiendes?
<dzup> Soulshaper: abre una terminal y escribe este comando: xrandr
<dzup> Soulshaper: prueba diferentes resoluciones hasta que veas todo
<dzup> Soulshaper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Soulshaper> pero ahi estaria cambiando la resolucion de la pantalla?
<dzup> si, leer
<sianhulo> alguien sabe de grub2?
<Soulshaper> no creo q sea problema de resolucion, sino se veria afectada toda aplicacion
<Soulshaper> no solo las ventanas de dialogo
<Soulshaper> q incluso,parece estar bien, solo corridas
<dzup> segun mi experiencia algunos programas no son diseñados para resoluciones bajas, o vaz a resolucion alta o usas tab y teclado para seleccionar a siegas
<Soulshaper> ahora tengo 1280x800
<dzup> vaya, no pues ni idea
<Soulshaper> es algo tan fino, q no se como solucionarlo
<Soulshaper> de manera permanente
<dzup> en que parte exactamente sucede eso_
<Soulshaper> esto me viene pasando desde q actualize a 11.10
<Soulshaper> te pongo un ejemplo
<Soulshaper> ves una imagen en la web y la quers guardar
<Soulshaper> aparece la ventana de donde queres guardarla
<Soulshaper> bueno, esa ventana, aparece en la parte abajo a la derecha de la pantalla
<Soulshaper> y movida un poco de forma q tenes q moverla para ver todo
<Soulshaper> y eso siempre asi
<Soulshaper> es muy molesto
<dzup> }hmm no tengo idea, quizas sea que tu navegador recuerda los ultimos settings usados.
<Soulshaper> mmm, eso no estoy seguro de q pertenezca al navegador
<Soulshaper> creo q es de nautilus
<Soulshaper> =mente me fije en preferencias y no vi nada por el estilo
<dzup> en todo caso podrias mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla-bk    y reiniciar firefox si ese usas y ver si replica
<dzup> o ...si es nautilus, mv .config .conbfig-bk   etc y ver si sigue igual
<dzup> no recuerdo donde estarian los conf de nautilus, pero un ls -al $HOME te lo dice
<Soulshaper> ok
<Soulshaper> vere q si encuentro algo q me sirva
<Soulshaper> XD el config de nautilus son 2 lineas
<dzup> usa gnome?
<Soulshaper> sep
<Soulshaper> pero el q tiene unity
<dzup> mueve .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity a un *-bk y killall gnome-panel   o reinicia session.
<dzup>  
<Soulshaper> perdon la ignarancia pero q es -bk?
<dzup> si nada de eso funciona, regresa los *-bk al original y prueba otra cosa
<dzup> osea mv .gnome .gnome-bk etc
<Soulshaper> ah
<netoz> hola
<Rosa> hola netoz
<luis_> hola
<Rosa> holaa
<pruebaefectos> hola
<Rosa> d k se trata este canal?
<pruebaefectos> que tal  alguien sabe   como puedo bajar   jahshaka?
<pruebaefectos> pues  de informacion y apoyo
<Rosa> hola k tal pruebaefectos
<pruebaefectos> hola rosa
<Rosa> kmo stas
<Rosa> ?
<pruebaefectos> pues bn bn y tu ??
<Rosa> fiino vale
<Rosa> d dond eres?
<pruebaefectos> Mexico
<pruebaefectos> al parecer  tu igual ??
<pruebaefectos> Rosa
<luis_> de que parte de mexico??
<Rosa> nop, yop soy d venezuela, maturin
<pruebaefectos> soy de mexico pero vivo en dominicana
<pruebaefectos> por casualidad  alguno de  2  sabe del programa jahshaka??
<luis_> yo nop
<luis_> para que es??
<pruebaefectos> pues es como adobe after efect  pero para ubuntu
<pruebaefectos> esta muy completo
<luis_> puedes utilizar wine para instalar programas de windows en ubuntu
<pruebaefectos> sip  lo c pero  se abre pormedio de terminal   esta raro de  abrirse
<luis_> ooooohhhh
<luis_> creo que solo se  pone el nombre
<pruebaefectos> pues ya pero nada
<luis_> ooooohhh
<pruebaefectos> que  vercion de ubuntu tiene luis ??
<pruebaefectos> yo tengo 11.10
<pruebaefectos> Alguien conoce el programa jahshaka ?????
<pruebaefectos> hola  a toodos
<luis_> tengo 10.04
<luis_> probe la 11 pero no me gusto
<pruebaefectos> es que sabes es mucho relajo con la 11
<pruebaefectos> Hola
<pruebaefectos> holaa
<fzeta> Compañía Buenos Días...
<fosco_> buenas
<lloople> hola, alguien por aqui? tengo problemas con el teclado
<lopez_> Una consultano logro comprender el funcionamiento del mapeo alguien me lo puede describir ?
<granjero> hola, una pregunta sobre unity. Cuando minimizo todas la ventanas abiertas y voy a la barra y doy click en el icono de cualquiera de las aplicaciones abiertas en lugar de maximizar solo la que selecciono, maximiza todas las aplicaciones. Ese es el comportamiento por defecto??? se puede cambiar?
<sianhulo> amigos, creo que ya se porque no he podido usar el pendrive como boot, parece que me lo esta detectando como floppy¿alguien que me heche un cable :)?
<Nekroide> buenas!
<Nekroide> alguien me puede dar una mano
<Nekroide> termine de instalar la version 11.10 y el monitor no soporta la resolucion con la que arranca
<Nekroide> si tengo acceso a la terminal
<Nekroide> con las versiones anteriores hace lo mismo
<Nekroide> probe sacarle la placa de video y que arranque con la integrada y lo hace bien
<Nekroide> pero me da una resolucion de 640 x 480
<Nekroide> y no me deja cambiarla
<Nekroide> pense que con la nueva version cambiaria pero me equivoque
<Nekroide> intente en un principio cambiar el xorg pero el archivo xorg.config no existe...
<Nekroide> :(
<Nekroide> y bue me acorde que por aca siempre hay gente con algunos conocimientos...
<Nekroide> pero veo que tan todos durmiendo la siesta!
<chilicuil> Nekroide: prueba con xrandr, para iniciar haz $ xrandr en una terminal
<angelito025> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<angelito025> tengo un problema
<angelito025> uu
<angelito025> no se ke es
<angelito025> :(
<angelito025> hay alguien
<angelito025> ??
<chilicuil> Nekroide: eso te dara la resolucion actual asi como el nombre del dispositivo, para cambiarlo puedes usar un comando como el siguiente $ sudo xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<Nekroide> hay
<chilicuil> Nekroide: si funciona, podras generar un xorg.config con la configuracion que te haya funcionado, o correr xrandr a cada inicio de sesion
<chilicuil> hola angelito025
<angelito025> hola
<angelito025> eske tengo un problema no se ke es
<angelito025> uu
<angelito025> ya la cosa ke toda pagina ke ingreso
<angelito025> gmail facebook hotmail etc
<angelito025> keda la clave en los navegadores guardadas
<angelito025> uso en firefox xon el arora
<angelito025> oo
<angelito025> no entiendo ke sera si un virus o algo asi
<angelito025> :/
<ElVillano> y que es lo que quieres
<angelito025> si es un virus o no
<angelito025> oo
<angelito025> elimino el historia
<angelito025> y vuelvo entrar a las paginas
<angelito025> ejem
<angelito025> y siguen mis cuentas
<angelito025> con las claves
<angelito025> es raro cierto
<angelito025> :B
<angelito025> ya
<angelito025> ire
<angelito025> a suicidarme mejor
<angelito025> :(
<angelito025> igual otra cosa rara
<angelito025> ke no puedo instalar
<angelito025> programas
<angelito025> ejem kise el instalar xchat
<angelito025> y no pude y otros programar para entrar a irc
<angelito025> :/
<angelito025> me dice error de paketes
<angelito025> y la otra es ke se pega
<angelito025> mi pc
<angelito025> :(
<angelito025> ke hago
<angelito025> ¬¬
<angelito025> help
<angelito025> ayuda
<angelito025> porfa
<angelito025> :/
<Don_Juan> alguien me puede colaborar, instale el virtualbox y cuando le quiero dar configuraciones me dice : " Fallo al acceder el subsistema USB.
<Don_Juan> VirtualBox no tiene permisos para acceder a los dispositivos USB. Puede cambiar esto añadiendo su usuario al grupo «vboxusers». Mire el manual de usuario para una explicación más detallada.
<guampa> Don_Juan: en una terminal corre "sudo -aG vboxusers $(whoami)"
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> "sudo usermod -aG vboxusers $(whoami)"
<Don_Juan> guampa, me sigue saliendo el letrero... debo cambiar algo por mi nombre de usuario, yo lo copie y lo pegue como lo escribiste??
<guampa> te dio algun error?
<Don_Juan> no
<Don_Juan> pero me sigue saliendo el letrerito
<Don_Juan> me dice : Puede cambiar esto añadiendo su usuario al grupo «vboxusers». Mire el manual de usuario para una explicación más detallada.
<Don_Juan> y eso ya lo hice
<Don_Juan> pero jmmm
<guampa> Don_Juan: tipea "groups" en una terminal
<guampa> y fijate si aparece el grupo vboxusers listado
<Don_Juan> me sale riveryk adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<guampa> no lo tenes entonces
<guampa> sudo usermod -aG vboxusers $(whoami)
<Don_Juan> ya pero no me sale nada
<guampa> entonces no sep
<cossier> Don_Juan, y si lo pones asi sudo usermod -aG vboxusers 'whoami'
<Don_Juan> debo cambiar whoami por mi nombre de usuario?
<cossier> Don_Juan, si
<cossier> sin comillas
<cossier> que lo que puse antes deben ser acentos graves
<Don_Juan> me sigue saliendo el cuadrito
<cossier> que cuadrito
<guampa> Don_Juan: fijate si "getent group vboxusers" te devuelve algo
<Don_Juan> guampa, sale: vboxusers:x:131:riveryk
<cossier> Don_Juan, despues de instalar vbox has probado a reiniciar??
<Don_Juan> lo volvere a hacer
<guampa> fijate si saliendo de la sesion y volviendo a entrar anda
<guampa> porque ya estas en el grupo
<dindon_> hola, tengo un problema con lubuntu este al arrancar me muestra siempre un mensaje de error y no se a que se debe , lo unico que he notado ha son ido que en las ventanas no aparecen las barras del menu , eso mismo me ha pasado con firefox y lo solucione quitandole el complemento de unity para firefox , lo demas no se como solucionarlo:  http://imagebin.org/182296
<dindon_> #lubuntu-es
<cossier> dindon_, y pq lleva el camaleon de open suse ??
<dindon_> cossier porque me encanta el estilo de suse pero no su pesada y complicada distro que da algunos que otros problemas con la paqueteria
<cossier> :-)
<LuiCal> hola, necesito ayuda. Se me estan frizando constantemente el mouse y el teclado. Mi maquina es un i5, 8gb ddr3, 1terra de disco.
<dindon_> para asegurarme de que no tengo contaminada mi paqueteria de lubuntu con las librerias del escritorio de unity que debo de poner en el gestor de paquetes para saberlo?
<LuiCal1> hola, necesito ayuda. Se me estan frizando constantemente el mouse y el teclado. Mi maquina es un i5, 8gb ddr3, 1terra de disco. Alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> dindon_: unity NO es un escritorio
<mimecar> !detalles LuiCal1
<kubot> LuiCal1: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dindon_> mimecar si uniti no es un escritorio porque tuve que desinstalar el complemento de unity del firefox para que me apareciera el menu de herramientas en el ff?
<LuiCal1> nada, sencillamente de manera espontanea el mouse y el teclado me dejan de funcionar; a veces sin tener practicamente nada abierto (o solamente el firefox o el chat). Mi maquina es un i5, y mi memoria es nueva de caja
<mimecar> unity actúa como gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> gnome 3 es el escritorio
<LuiCal1> tengo el ubuntu 11
<mimecar> LuiCal1: ¿11.10?
<LuiCal1> pero en todas las versiones del 10 para aca me ha pasado lo mismo
<LuiCal1> 11.10
<LuiCal1> si
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<LuiCal1> sip, ya es la 3ra vez q formateo
<dindon_> mimecar ok yo creo que el tal unity esta interfiriendo en el gestor de ventanas de mi escritorio en lubuntu
<mimecar> dindon_: me extrañaría mucho
<mimecar> LuiCal1: puede ser un fallo de tu hardware
<LuiCal1> en windows funcionaba muy bien
<LuiCal1> he puesto el monitor de sistema y no hay grandes cambios
<dindon_> como puedo saber si persiste algun resto de unity que sea la causa del aviso de error y de la presentacion incompleta de las ventanas
<LuiCal1> pense q era la memoria, y ayer compre dos dimms completamente nuevos
<mimecar> dindon_: busca unity en el centro de software
<mimecar> dindon_: ¿que error te da?
<mimecar> LuiCal1: ¿con el live cd te pasa eso?
<dindon_> ya lo busque y quite todo lo relacionado con unity
<LuiCal1> con el live cd se me frizaba la instalacion, pero baje la imagen y lo instale via usb
<mimecar> LuiCal1: si con el live cd te pasa, parece un fallo de hardware
<mimecar> o alguna incompatibilidad con tu equipo
<dindon_> mimercar hay tienes el error:  http://imagebin.org/182296
<mimecar> ese error no dice nada
<dindon_> mimecar si a mi tampoco me dice nada pero es molesto que al arrancar salga siempre
<LuiCal1> pero mi motherboard es practicamente nuevo, solo tengo 1 año con el y la unica instalacion q me fallaba ha sido esta
<LuiCal1> con el usb no hubo problemas
<mimecar> dindon_: es más probable que sea de los programas que tienes instalados
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si hace lo mismo
<dindon_> mimecar , hay alguna forma de evitar que ese mensaje de error siga saliendo?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si sale
<dindon_> pero asi perdere todo lo instalado o configurado?
<mimecar> no pierdes nada
<dindon_> ok
<mimecar> siempre que no borres el usuario que usas ahora
<dindon_> ok
<dgestmedia> Tenemos problemas con la red
<dgestmedia> en un momento continuamos
<dindon1> mimecae cree un nuevo usario pero el error tambien se da con ese nuevo usuario
<mimecar> si no es un error de configuración, es fallo de alguno de los programas que usas
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<dindon1> mimecar pero con el nuevo usario he vuelto a empezar desde cero , entonces si se da ese error con ese nuevo usuario no creo que sea por el software
<mimecar> no será un fallo de configuración
<dindon1> el fallo comenzo en cuanto quise poner como programa de inicio el reloj tzclock y quizas tambien que arrancara con el  compiz
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos a Ubuntu?
<mimecar> si fuera un error de configuración, el usuario nuevo no debería tener problemas
<dindon1> voy a ver
<mimecar> en ese caso, es un error de los programas instalados o de permisos
<mimecar> ¿has usado sudo para lanzar aplicaciones del entorno gráfico?
<dindon1> si he usado el root para conseguir que tzclock y compiz me arranquen con el sistema
<mimecar> ahí está el error
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<dindon1> y que hay que hacer para subsanar el error?
<mimecar> primero saber que has modificado
<LuiCal> alguien me ayuda con algun script o algo para q mi teclado y mouse se dejen de frizar?
<mimecar> LuiCal: si es un fallo de hardware tendrás que ver que lo causa
<dindon1> ah si cambien el gdm para obtener el app de acceso a la pantalla y asi poder quitar la solicitud de contraseña de inicio de sesion de  lubuntu
<LuiCal> pero no tengo ni idea, como pudiera verificar si es un problema de hardware si en windows me funcionaba bien?
<mimecar> LuiCal: ubuntu no usa lo mismo que windows
<mimecar> pon tu placa base en google + ubuntu
<LuiCal> he visto mucha gente con este mismo problema en foros, pero nadie da soluciones
<mimecar> dindon1: lo único que se me ocurre es que cambies los permisos de tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> pero si con un usuario nuevo falla, dudo que se arregle
<dindon1> mimecar hice los pasos necesarios para poder usar el app de pantalla de acceso y asi evitar que el sistema me pidiera la contraseña al inicio de sesion
<mimecar> que pasos son esos?
<dindon1> instalar el gdm y sustituirlo por el de lubuntu
<dindon1> el gdm creo que es el gestor de inicio de sesion de gnome?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> pero funciona en cualquier entorno
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<dindon1> en
<julian_> BUENAS TARDES
<dindon1> con comandos puestos en una tuto
<julian_> alguien sabe sobre squid... preguntar algo sobre squid proxy parent..
<mimecar> dindon1: pon toda la documentación que has usado
<dindon1> para resolver el problema de la contraseña de incio de sesion en lubuntu
<dindon1> de todas formas percibi el error en cuanto accedi al directorio de configuracion de arranque de los programas de inicio para lubuntu y tuve que modificarlo para agregarle la app tzclock  todo funciona bien excepto lo referenciado
<julian_> como puedo hacer para que squid haga cache de de archivos GRANDES..
<mimecar> dindon1: ¿cómo lo has modificado?
<dindon1> desde etc/gt no se que no recuerdo /startup o algo asi era y desde esa carpeta inclui el ejecutable de tzclock
<dindon1> en root
<mimecar> ¿has modificado archivos en la carpeta /etc?
<dindon1> y despues hice lo mismo con el compiz icon
<dindon1> y todo funciona bien menos lo referenciado
<dindon1> si
<dindon1> solo el concretado
<mimecar> las carpetas de sistema no te modifican
<dindon1> en realidad no he modificado nada solo he agregado dos aplicaciones al arranque del sistema
<mimecar> tendrás que deshacer los cambios en la carpeta /etc
<mimecar> las aplicaciones al inicio se añaden en la carpeta del usuario
<dindon1> mimecar ok revisare todo lo que has expresado
<dindon1> bye, por cierto cuando podre ser un administrador de ot? .............................Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<mimecar> no puedes cambiar el topic del canal
<mimecar> entrando con un nick diferente cada vez no, eso seguro
<dindon1> mimecar pero si fuera un administrador podria  verdad?
<mimecar> si
<dindon1> mimecar dame la clave o contraseña para hacerlo
<mimecar> no
<dindon1> no se lo dire a nadie tenlo por seguro
<mimecar> no te voy a dar ninguna contraseña
<dindon1> bien otra vez sera
<julian_> hola?
<julian_> alo? alo?
<julian_> alguien vive?
<cossier> ¿?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-zombie :P
<fosco_> brrrrraiiinnnsss
<julian_> fosco_, amigo. una pregunta..
<julian_> cuando uno pega un proxy... de otro... osea proxy parent.. normalmente los 2 deberian de hacer cache? o no?
<cossier> !ask, julian_
<kubot> julian_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian_> cossier, no apures.. deja escribir almenos.. :D
<fosco_> ni idea julian, conozco la teoria, pero poco más
<fosco_> :)
<julian_> me podrias indicar un poco de teoria? :D
<julian_> pa ver que se me pega. :D
<Vero2> hola todos
<gdiazc> hola
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien sabe donde esta el cartel que muestra ubuntu server apenas uno se loguea mediante ssh /
<fij0> ??
<virusuy> fij0: /etc/motd ?
<virusuy> a ese haces referencia ?
<fij0> virusuy, sep
<virusuy> fij0: :-D
<fij0> virusuy, o sea queria ver q lo generaba
<virusuy> fij0: es texto plano
<fij0> virusuy, pero como texto plano, si me muestra la ocupacion del disco, esa info de algun lado la saca
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> pero hace referencia a otros comandos
<virusuy> si lo abres vas a ver el comando que ejecuta para sacar la ocupación de disco
<fij0> virusuy, ahi lo vi
<fij0> virusuy, landscape-sysinfo ese comando hace toda la magia :P
<fij0> virusuy, gracias
<virusuy> fij0: a ti
<virusuy> si quieres investigar un poco mas
<virusuy> buscate info sobre update-motd
<virusuy> es un paquete que permite hacer el MOTD dinamico..
<virusuy> esta en los repos de Ubuntu.
<fij0> virusuy, juas es justo lo q estaba haciendo
<virusuy> fij0: :-D
<lopulus> hola! como hago para instalar el programa para karaoke ultrastar?
<fosco_> lopulus: abre el centro de software y busca performous
<lopulus> ese es el rpograma o uno similar
<fosco_> es uno compatible
<julian_> pregunta.. como puedo hacer para pasar 88.000 archivos... a X directorio segun su fecha.. ?
<julian_> hacer una especie de mv. pero solo a los que tengan X fecha. ?
<fosco_> find
<AzoteLogiko_> buenas noches amigos
<AzoteLogiko_> tengo un problemilla bastante curioso. Resulta que un lapiz usb formateado en fat32, de pronto no me permite escribir nada en el. En un ordenador con WindowsXP funciona bien, pero vengo a ubuntu y nada
<AzoteLogiko_> he intentado cambiar los permisos pero no me deja, ni como root
<AzoteLogiko_> si hago un ls -all sale: drwx------  6 user user 4096 1970-01-01 01:00 CORSAIR
<AzoteLogiko_> me da en la nariz que podria ser ese 6  , que creo que es el numero de enlaces ... pero no se como cambiarlo
<AzoteLogiko_> alguna idea por favor?
<willo> hola,no puedo actualizar ubuntu,,mirad = http://imagebin.org/182333
<AzoteLogiko_> hola willo, no se la razon exacta de ese error, pero te puedo comentar que a mi a veces me pasa ... espero un día y se arregla "automágicamente"
<willo> tampien me di cuenta que al bootear tengo dos imagenes diferentes instaladas,del generico de linuz
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: desmonta la unidad de usb y luego la montas en una carpeta creada para montarla
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: sudo umount /dev/sdaX
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: mkdir linux
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: sudo mount /dev/sdaX linux/
<willo> si le doy el comando,,sudo apt-get autoremove,,no me vuelve a prender la computadora y tengo que reinstalar ubuntu
<willo> cuando le doy actialuzaciones,,me instala dos verciones de una imagen generica
<AzoteLogiko_> omikron4, ok, voy
<dylan66> ese comando es para limpiar los archivos innecesarios
<willo> pero me borra una imagen de linux,y al hacer eso no me arranca mas la computadora
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: la x de sdaX es el numero que corresponda a la del usb
<willo> y deja una vercion algo asi como 33.70
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: aunque creo que la del usb es sdbX
<dylan66> cuando hay varias entradas en el gub es por que quedan los kernel que no se usan
<dylan66> los cuales pueden borrarse y dejar el ultimo
<AzoteLogiko_> omikron4, lo he hecho y vuelvo a ver la unidad , pero sigue siendo solo lectura
<AzoteLogiko_> he leido en algun foro que puede deberse a que haya algo dañado y linux para proteger los datos, lo pone como solo lectura
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: vamos a ver.. lo primero.. es desmontar..
<AzoteLogiko_> si si, he desmontado, creado el directorio linux en mnt  , y despues lo he vuelto a montar
<AzoteLogiko_> todo muy bien, pero sigue sin escribir :)
<omikron4>  AzoteLogiko_sudo umount /dev/sdbX
<servant> Hola, alguien sabría decirme cómo puedo hacer para que me reconozca el pc un nokia c-7? En versiones anteriores de ubuntu me lo aceptaba sin más, pero en la nueva (he vuelto a ubuntu para ver las mejoras) no me lo coge, alguien ha tenido un problema similar y sabe qué hacer?
<AzoteLogiko_> desmontar el otro usb ? :?
<AzoteLogiko_> bueno .. vamos a probar
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: que si quieres tienes que hacerlo como yo te digo.. no como tu quieras
<AzoteLogiko_> estoy haciendolo tal y como dices
<omikron4> pues no puse mnt en ningun sitio
<AzoteLogiko_> perdon, es mount no mnt . errror mio
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: siguiente paso.. ya lo tienes creado.. la carpeta linux
<AzoteLogiko_> sip
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: ahora sudo mount /dev/sdbX linux/
<omikron4> recuerda que la x corresponde a la particion del usb.. sdb1 , sdb2, etc
<AzoteLogiko_> si, en mi caso es sdc1
<omikron4> y una vez montada... cd linux
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: y asi ya estas en el usb a traves del tunel carpeta linux
<AzoteLogiko_> funciona!
<AzoteLogiko_> :-D
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: me alegro :)
<AzoteLogiko_> muchas gracias omikron4 , esto me lo apunto por si vuelve a pasar jejeje
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: incluso entras con nautilus a traves de la misma carpeta, por si te gusta en grafico
<AzoteLogiko_> eso lo intente, con sudo nautlius , pero no me salia nada en la pestaña permisos
<AzoteLogiko_> en fin, a seguir estudiando. muchas gracias omikron4 ;)
<omikron4> de nada AzoteLogiko_buena suerte con los estudios
<AzoteLogiko_> gracias
<omikron4> AzoteLogiko_: ya no hace falta que pongas sudo nautilus... abres el navegador y en la carpeta linux tienes el usb
 * omikron4 sigue perfeccionando el folleto salir del tabaco sin "morirse por fumar"; chaus. Podéis descargarlo aki.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/salir_del_tabaco.pdf . Adeu
<julian_> pregunta.. como veo si mi servicio de squid.. esta funcionando?
<julian_> squid status.. pero no veo nada
<julian_> :S
<erika_> buenas, soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu y quiero saber como hago ya que me dice que queda poco espacio en el disco duro.
<erika_> ayuda por favor
<melvin> Saludos
<erika_> ayudame melvin
<melvin> Ha eso entro yo erika ha que me ayuden a mi
<erika_> estamos en las mismas
<melvin> si
<melvin> Mi problema es con mi tarjeta grafia y el tuyo?
<erika_> me dice que tengo poco espacio en disco, pero sé que tengo como 20GB
<melvin> que extraño
<erika_> me dice que me quedan 690MB y nada mas
<erika_> parece que no dan ayuda por aqui...
<erika_> y por acá...?
<erika_> ayuda porfis, si he cometido un error diganmelo
<erika_> kurama10 me podrias ayudar?
<Ignacio> Hola
<erika_> hola Ignacio
<erika_> me podrias ayudar?
<Ignacio> erika_: :D, tengo una consulta
<Ignacio> erika_:  Claro
<erika_> dime
<Ignacio> erika_:  Mira, tengo una consulta respecto a ubuntu 11.04
<Ignacio> digo ubuntu 11.10
<Ignacio> Porque Libreoffice viene en Ingles, cuando yo hablo español
<erika_> hermano mío eso no lo se'yo, pero creo que es un problema dela distribucion o distro como le llaman acá.
<Ignacio> erika_: :D
<Ignacio> erika_: En que te puedo ayudar
<erika_> yo tambien tengo problemas y no aparece nadie con la ayuda
<erika_> que bueno
<Ignacio> erika_: :D
<Ignacio> erika_: Cuentame tu problema
<erika_> me dice el ubuntu 10.10 que me queda poco espacio en eldisco duro, y yo se que me quedan como 20GB libres.
<Ignacio> erika_: Es raro, tocastes en el boton examinar?
<Crashbit> erika_: df -h
<erika_> no no he tocado nada
<Crashbit> erika_: pastea el resultado en pastebin
<erika_> bueno.
<erika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727720/
<Ignacio> erika_: Luego pasanos el link
<Crashbit> erika_: ?
<Crashbit> erika_: esto es el df -h ?
<Ignacio> erika_:  Eso da??
<erika_> si dime
<Ignacio> erika_:  Haz en la terminal
<Ignacio> erika_: df -h
<erika_> ya lo voy a hacer momento...
<Ignacio> erika_: Eso es la advertencia!
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-04
<Ignacio> wee
<erika_> sale un monton deletras como se las paso?
<Crashbit> erika_: por pastebin
<erika_> olas copio aca¿
<erika_> ya ya
<Ignacio> erika_:  Copialos
<Crashbit> en pastebin
<Ignacio> erika_: Para que tengas idea es algo asi
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727722/
<dylan66> Ignacio, instala los paquetes de liobreoffice en español
<erika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727721/
<Ignacio> erika_: O_O Hay una particion
<Ignacio> eso mata
<Crashbit> erika_: /dev/loop0             12G  9,8G  969M  92% /
<erika_> si en uno tengo el windows(que me aburrió) y en el otro tengo linux
<Ignacio> Es raro
<Ignacio> erika_:  Yo creo que precisabas una particion mas grande
<Ignacio> */dev/loop0             12G  9,8G  969M  92% /* ??
<Crashbit> erika_: está claro que tienes instalado el sistema base en la particion de 12GBç
<erika_> no tengo dos discos duros fisicos
<Crashbit> y tienes 9,8GB ocupadas
<Ignacio> erika_:  Eso no importa, deberìas haber creado una particiòn mas grande, si te aburrio el windows, desintalalo
<Crashbit> erika_: ya, pero la raíz la tienes en un sitio de solo 12GB
<Ignacio> Es windows:?
<Ignacio> */dev/sdb1              38G   20G   19G  52% /host /dev/sda1              37G   25G   13G  67% /media/F2DC6E20DC6DDF7B*
<Crashbit> erika_: además, tienes un punto de montaje llamado /host que no se lo que es
<Ignacio> Crashbit: Eso es lo mas raro en ella
<erika_> en el sdba1 tiene 37GB y me quedan 19Gb
<Crashbit> erika_: vamos a ver, leeme
<Crashbit> erika_: en sistema raíz (/) solo tiene 12GB
<Ignacio> erika_: Eso es obvio!
<Crashbit> y las tienes casi todas ocupadas
<Crashbit> erika_: has definido mal los puntos de montaje
<erika_> seguro por que no se como hacerlo
<Crashbit> erika_: no es algo trivial
<Crashbit> y puedes perder tus datos durante el proceso si haces algo mal
<erika_> pero lo unico es la particion de 12GBeslaque ya me quedo corta
<Crashbit> erika_: sigues usando la de 12GB
<Crashbit> erika_: que hay en /host ?
<Ignacio> erika_:  Mi consejo :S  Borrale windows
<Crashbit> erika_: entra en tu carpeta host y mira lo que hay
<Ignacio> erika_:  Podes subir porfavor a pastebin este comando
<Ignacio> a ver que sale
<Ignacio> "ls /host"
<erika_> si pero lo quiero almacenar lo hago en las otras particiones
<erika_> ya
<Ignacio> erika_:  Subilo a pastebin
<Crashbit> aunque loop0 suena fatal
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727725/
<Ignacio> Zaz!
<Ignacio> Justo
<Ignacio> en /host
<Ignacio> esta Windows
<erika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727725/
<Ignacio> *Encontre el link jaja
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727725/
<Crashbit> en host está el windows
<kurama10> que tal erika_ dime perdon no esta serce de la computadora
<erika_> a bueno ya me estan ayudando, gracias de todos modos
<Crashbit> erika_: tienes un lio metido que ni te cuento
<erika_> que pasa?
<Ignacio> erika_:  :S,, estaras varias horas aquì
<Crashbit> erika_: que hay en /media/F2........
<Crashbit> ?
<erika_> eldico duro de windowss
<Ignacio> erika_: :S
<Crashbit> erika_: no, entra y has un ls
<Crashbit> no digas lo que crees que hay, haz un ls /media/F2D.....
<Ignacio> erika_: "tengo el windows(que me aburrió)" borrale el windows
<Ignacio> erika_: Haz un ls
<Ignacio> "ls /media/F2..."
<erika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727728/
<Crashbit> erika_: lo tienes todo mezclado
<erika_> y eso es malo?
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Creo que es su "/home/usuario"
<Ignacio> Crashbit: No?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: si, esto parece
<Ignacio> a comer
<Ignacio> hasta mañana
<Crashbit> erika_: te digo como lo tienes
<erika_> no se de lo que hablan
<alexove> Hola
<kurama10> erika_, dale un pwd y dinos que sale asi nos quitamos de dudas en que directorio esta
<alexove> acabo de instalar un sistema
<Crashbit> erika_: en /dev/sdb1 tienes WINDOWS, en /dev/sda1 tienes WINDOWS y en /dev/loop0 tienes linux
<alexove> pero le quiero instalar LVM
<erika_> ya
<kurama10> ok que aparecio erika_
<kurama10> ?
<alexove> pero la instalacion original no esta hecha con lvm
<alexove> habra problemas?
<kurama10> alexove, eso lo haces cuando empiezas la instalacion
<alexove> para ayudar un pokito, erika: mount
<alexove> ahhh
<Crashbit> alexove: no, si ya sabemos como lo tiene
<erika_> erika@ubuntu:~$ pwd
<erika_> /home/erika
<erika_> erika@ubuntu:~$
<Crashbit> alexove: tendrás una partición tipo linux
<Crashbit> alexove: en vez de una tipo LVM
<alexove> tengo dos discos duros tipo IDE montados sobre un Pentium III
<Crashbit> quizas algun programilla de acceso a particiones vea algo raro, pero no debería darte mas problemas
<alexove> en el primero instale linux con una particion Swap y el / pero sin lvm
<alexove> y tengo el segundo disco desocupado
<alexove> tengo algunos datos pero los puedo borrar
<erika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727734/
<Crashbit> erika_: no hace falta que pongas nada mas
<Crashbit> erika_: ya dije como lo tienes ...
<erika_> ya y que hago con la advertencia?
<Crashbit> erika_: nada
<Crashbit> erika_: la advertencia te dice que tienes poco espacio
<Crashbit> pues eso, tienes poco espacio
<erika_> exacto
<Crashbit> erika_: ya te hemos dicho porque
<erika_> debo borrar wijndows?
<Crashbit> erika_: no se, debes darle mas espacio, pero vamos
<Crashbit> yo reinstalaria todo
<Crashbit> y mas, si usas particiones normales
<erika_> ah...
<erika_> o sea todo de nuevo
<Crashbit> si
<Crashbit> pero creando las particiones correctamente
<Crashbit> una particion para el windows, un raíz para linux de 12GB, una swap de lo que creas y otra /home, con el resto de espacio disponible
<erika_> a veremos, debo hacer backup de los archivos y eso me tomara tiempo
<erika_> ya ok, lo tengo más claro. tengo la escobacon mis particiones... jejeje
<erika_> gracias crashbit nos vemos luego que haga los backup.
<erika_> gracias por la ayuda, besos.
<alexove> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727742/
<alexove> eso es lo que tengo en el disco duro
<alexove> pero creo que tambien estoy desperdiciando espacio
<alexove> que es lo que deberia de hacer
<alexove> reinstalar todo con LVM?
<alexove> o lo puedo montar sobre lo que ya esta instalado
<Rosa> hola
<alexove> Estoy reinstalando el sistema nuevamente y estoy en la fase de particionado
<alexove> que deberia hacer para poder usar LVM?
<Rosa> holaa efkael
<alexove> Sera muy tarde? o mis preguntas muy irrelevantes
<Rosa> holaa alexove
<alexove> Hola Rosa
<alexove> :)
<alexove> al menos alguien contesta
<alexove> :)
<Rosa> D
<Rosa> y d dond eres alexove?
<alexove> de Peru
<alexove> pero esta no es una sala social
<angelcampos> hola  que tal
<angelcampos> Alguien que me pueda
<angelcampos> ayudar
<Rosa> nop alexove pero nos podemos conocer, o no?
<alexove> jajajajaja
<alexove> angela lanza tu pregunta
<alexove> haber si alguien te lee :)
<angelcampos> pues  lo que pasa
<angelcampos> es que   aveces mi camara web me falla  nu se por que
<Rosa> xq t riies
<Rosa> ?
<angelcampos> digamos  tengo el skype  funciona  muy  bien  pero derrrepente  se  quita la camara ya no me deja  abrirla
<angelcampos> ?? alguien sabe pq !
<alexove> se necesitan mas datos
<Don_Rad> hola, uso ubuntu 11.10 en una dell inspiron 1545 dualboot con win7: mi problema es el sig, tengo una usb modem broadband de movistar pero no me se el codigo PIN de la simcard y no puedo hacrla funcionar en ubuntu, cabe mencionar que en win, obvio metes el usb y hay un autorun que te instala todo para que conectes al internet pero en ubuntu no :S alguna ayuda para hacerla funcionar ???
<angelcampos> alexove  mi laptop es una xps m1330
<angelcampos> y pues el problema es que la camara me falla de repente  se   quita   .. y deja de funcionar
<angelcampos> =S
<alexove> tienes cheese instalado?
<angelcampos> sip
<alexove> porque no pruebas usandolo un rato y si el programa se cierra o falla lo veremos por la consola
<alexove> abre la consola y escribe cheese
<angelcampos> pero  el cheese no sirve  se ve mal la camara  como si estuviera manchada
<alexove> Don_Rad de que pais eres
<Don_Rad> mexico
<alexove> las soluciones pueden variar de pais en pais
<Don_Rad> esque en win no veo que pida el PIN
<Don_Rad> pero en el Network Manager de Gnome si
<alexove> pucha no tengo un modem a la mano para probar como es la configuracion además soy de peru y solo he usado modems claro :S
<angelcampos> alexove
<angelcampos> mira http://patriciogomez.com.ar/2011/03/01/problemas-con-la-web-cam-omnivision-technologies-en-ubuntu/
<alexove> angel ejecuta un lsusb y ponlo en el paster
<angelcampos> aqui  esta ese problema que tengo pero nada sigue igual
<angelcampos> aver
<alexove> don_rad probaste con 0000
<alexove> como pin?
<alexove> parece que ha algunos les ha funcionado
<angelcampos> alexove perdone  pero  ya  entre a lsusb
<angelcampos> la  camara es Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<angelcampos> Agradaceria mucho la ayuda
<alexove> Es justamente la de la pagina que nos acabas de pasar
<alexove> probaste eso?
<angelcampos> sip
<alexove> mmmm
<angelcampos> ejecute  sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<angelcampos> y  el sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<angelcampos> y me prende y  apaga el foquito
<angelcampos> de la camara pero hmm no nada
<alexove> mmmm
<angelcampos> la incio de nuevo en skype pero no  sale
<alexove> el problema es que no sabemos el error exacto ni nada para saber que es lo que esta pasando
<Don_Rad> okey alexove intentare una ves mas
<alexove> abre una consola y escribe skype
<Don_Rad> si no aki entrare de nuevo en win7 hehe
<alexove> deberia salir algun mensaje de error que nos de una pista
<angelcampos> aver
<angelcampos> voy a probar la  camra por vlc
<alexove> pero hazlo por consola para ver los errores
<angelcampos> mira  esto que me lase en vlc
<angelcampos> [0xa4ee8c4] v4l2 demux error: cannot open video device '/dev/video0' (No such file or directory)
<angelcampos> [0xa4ee8c4] v4l2 demux error: cannot open video device '/dev/video0' (No such file or directory)
<angelcampos> [0xa4f9dac] v4l2 access error: cannot open video device '/dev/video0' (No such file or directory)
<angelcampos> [0xa4f9dac] v4l2 access error: cannot open video device '/dev/video0' (No such file or directory)
<angelcampos> [0xb68037dc] main input error: open of `v4l2://' failed: (null)
<angelcampos> ^C[0xa05303c] signals interface error: Caught Interrupción signal, exiting...
<alexove> pero con cheese puedes ver algo?
<angelcampos> no ahora sale que no tengo camara =S
<alexove> jajajajaja
<angelcampos> xD que problema aver  voy a reniciar la lap
<alexove> comprueba que /dev/video0 existe
<alexove> si mejor
<alexove> :)
<angelcampos> ufff    u.u
<angelcampos> bueno ahora vengo =D grx alexove
<alexove> ok
<alexove> :)
<angelcampos> hola  de Nuevo
<Rosa> holaa
<angelcampos> Como ta  todos x aqui ?? =D
<Rosa> bn... buehh almenos yop jeje
<alexove> sip
<alexove> Rosa esta con muchas ganas de hacer amigos :D
<angelcampos> jajaja =P es esta muy bien =P
<angelcampos> alexove  pues al parecer ya quedo la camara de neuvo
<angelcampos> aver si no se  quita de  nuevo =O
<alexove> ojala pues
<alexove> pero es lo más probable
<alexove> lo que puedes hacer es: dmesg | tail
<alexove> para ver que es lo que sale
<Rosa> sii alexove xq?
<angelcampos> dmesg ?? que eso ?
<alexove> me parece que muestra el contenido de un log especial
<alexove> sobre todo la ocurrencia del hardware
<angelcampos> asi le pongo en la terminal ?
<angelcampos> dmesg | tail
<angelcampos> ?
<alexove> si
<angelcampos> aver
<alexove> el tail es para sacarle solo la parte del final
<angelcampos> y como pormedio de hay puedo ver lo de la camara ¿?
<alexove> es como un monitor en tiempo real
<angelcampos> ah ok probemos
<alexove> cuando la camara se apague deberia salir algun tipo de error
<alexove> si pones una memoria usb y pones ese comando te saldran mensajes referidos a la memoria que acabas de insertar (Por ejemplo)
<angelcampos> sabes ahora que la puse de nuevo . al parecer se  quita la camara
<angelcampos> es cuando yo muevo la  lap !!!
<alexove> que???
<alexove> podria ser un problema de hardware?
<alexove> quiza pero es raro
<angelcampos> si esta raro pq en windows esta  buena
<alexove> entonces es el software
<angelcampos> que raro  si .. cuando muevo la lap se  quita la camara  =O
<alexove> si la camara deja de funcionar entonces pones ese comando y ves la salida
<angelcampos> si eso toy   viendo  lo deje puesto apra que me diga que pasa
<angelcampos> pues bueno
<angelcampos> voy a recetiar de nuevo  u.u
<Rosa> hola dylan66
<angelcampos> Hola de nuevo a Todos
<angelcampos> alexove estas hay ?
<alexove> sip
<alexove> :)
<alexove> que fue
<angelcampos> pues nah  terminando de  recetar  la lap
<angelcampos> oye bro y tu que vercion de ubuntu tienes?
<alexove> 11.04
<angelcampos> ahh  ese no da mucha lata
<angelcampos> tanto como  este el 11.10
<alexove> te recomendaria que lo pruebes sobre el livecd
<alexove> para que no pierdas tiempo instalando y todo eso
<angelcampos> pues
<angelcampos> ya lo tengo  el 11.10
<angelcampos> xD
<angelcampos> me gusto pq era mas stetico pero  uff  cuanta lata de verdad
<alexove> a mi al contrario
<alexove> no me gusto su interfaz y me regrese a 11.04
<angelcampos> pues   ya vez xD
<angelcampos> es que el 11.04 tiene  mas tiempo y pues  por logica tiene ams soporte tecnico
<alexove> pero por otro lado
<alexove> el 11.10 deberia ser más moderno con drivers más actualizados
<angelcampos> pues asi mismo
<angelcampos> pero pues ya vez  ya pase toda mi info a este y pues no puedo cambiarlo
<angelcampos> oye bro
<angelcampos> y por casualidad
<angelcampos> tu conoces el programa  jahshaka ?
<angelcampos> alexove ?
<alexove> no lo conozco
<alexove> y me ruge la panza
<alexove> me voy a cenar :D
<alexove> espero estar mañana por esta sala
<alexove> buenas noches
<Don_Rad> no pos no
<Don_Rad> no jalo :(
<angelcampos> Hola a todos  alguien esta aki??
<Don_Rad> si
<Don_Rad> todos
<Don_Rad> y no esta nadie
<angelcampos> pues  bueno se  fueron todo xD
<angelcampos> solo quedas tu don_rad
<Don_Rad> jaja
<angelcampos> y  que fue
<angelcampos> como te fue con tu problema bro
<Don_Rad> mal
<Don_Rad> no pude arreglar nada
<Don_Rad> y sigo en win(fuking)7
<angelcampos> estas en windos 7 ??
<angelcampos> aver  cual era el problema  bro
<angelcampos> esta  corriendo el virtual box ?
<Don_Rad> no, mi ubuntu esta en dualboot
<angelcampos> ahhh
<angelcampos> y not e corre el wifi
<Don_Rad> la cosa esa de Bam movistar
<Don_Rad> no quiere agarrar
<angelcampos> pues en el windows  te corre  bien ?
<Don_Rad> si
<angelcampos> checa  ver  que tiene   pon un monitor  de tiempo real
<angelcampos> dmesg | tail
<Don_Rad> incluso intente instalar el software con wine, pero no arranco bien
<angelcampos> es  bam  por usb  no
<Don_Rad> si
<angelcampos> checa aver si lo reconoce
<Don_Rad> me lo monta como usb
<Don_Rad> pero no como modem
<angelcampos> hmmmm
<angelcampos> que raro
<angelcampos> eh
<Don_Rad> si
<Don_Rad> ya probe de todo
<Don_Rad> o hay mucho ke no he hecho imagino jejeje
<angelcampos> pues  si creelo
<dylan66> busca en centro de software si tienes los paques necesarios
<dylan66> usb modenswicht por ejemplo
<angelcampos> dylan66
<angelcampos> una pregunta
<dylan66> modem manager
<dylan66> wvdial
<dylan66> ppp
<angelcampos> tu sabes por cusualidad  pq  aveces  se  detiene  el puntore
<dylan66> que es el puntore?
<angelcampos> se congela ...  y la unica forma de arreglarlo es  recetiando la lap
<angelcampos> puntero
<Don_Rad> puntero
<dylan66> no deberia suceder eso
<angelcampos> pues  nu c pq
<angelcampos> pero pasa   =S
<angelcampos> tengo el ubuntu 11.10
<dylan66> tienes suficiente ram para tu ubuntu?
<angelcampos> sip
<angelcampos> 3 g de ram
<dylan66> swap?
<angelcampos> swap ?  que es eso
<dylan66> memoria swap
<Don_Rad> swap memoria de intercambio
<Don_Rad> yo tengo 2gb de ram
<Don_Rad> y tengo swap de 2gb
<Don_Rad> jeje
<Don_Rad> una particion llamada swap
<angelcampos> pues lo tengo istalado como     mi sistema operativo
<dylan66> eentra monitor del sitema y fijate
<dylan66> en recursos
<angelcampos> ok
<angelcampos> pues
<angelcampos> en en   intercambio
<angelcampos> historico de memoria e  intercambio sale    memoria 604.7mib 20.0% de 21.9gib
<angelcampos> y en lo que viene siento intercambio 0 bytes o.o% de 3.ogib
<angelcampos> es lo que me sale
<dylan66> esta bien eso entonces
<Don_Rad> dylan66 entoces que paquetes debo de usar?
<Don_Rad> para el usb broadband modem ?
<dylan66> chequeaste si estaba los que te escribi?
<dylan66> esos son necesarios
<Don_Rad> eske estoy en dualboot y ahorita estoy en win7
<dylan66> para que funcione un modem
<Don_Rad> para tomar nota
<dylan66> deberian estar por que viene por defecto
<dylan66> pero por las dudas
<dylan66> si el modem esta bien
<dylan66> en el icono de red te habilita una nueva conexion
<dylan66> y el asistenete de configuracion te pide una serie de pasos muy faciles
<Don_Rad> si eso si
<Don_Rad> pero el problema es que el asistente ya lo corri y no me da nada
<Don_Rad> creo es por los paquetes
<Don_Rad> que dices
<dylan66> quizas falte alguno
<dylan66> el modem titinea una luz verde o azul?
<Don_Rad> verde, pero cuando esta conectado azul
<Don_Rad> y en ubuntu parpadea en azul
<Don_Rad> pero por ej ahorita esta en azul fijo
<dylan66> osea que el modem esta bien
<dylan66> yo use un modem huawei mucho tiempo y nunca me dio problemas
<Don_Rad> dylan66 y solo lo conectaste , abriste el asistente, le pusiste los datos y ya?
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> solo debia poner mi tipo de coneccion
<dylan66> ancel gprs
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dylan66> uruguay
<Don_Rad> uhm
<Don_Rad> ok
<Don_Rad> lo intentare
<Don_Rad> oye una pregunta
<dylan66> no esta tan repleto el canal como para molestar con la tecla enter
<Don_Rad> en gnome shell como se llama el programa de network manager?
<dylan66> no cambia su nombre es igual
<Don_Rad> ok
<Don_Rad> veamos
<koopa2> asd
<koopa2> quit
<usuario1> alguien la tiene clara con edicion de video
<usuario1> nesecito hacer un video bien ancho,
<usuario1> ya hice 1000 pruevas y no me sale bien
<usuario1> alguien sabe de edicion de video, o conocen algun canal de chat para ello
<usuario1> bueno hasta la proxima
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> Alguien sabe como evitar que un juego cambie la resolucion de la pantalla?
<microship> ola
<CrOnOs2000> eso no se puede evitar el juego siempre cambia la resolucion en la que fue creado creo que tu problema es que no la regresa como estaba antes de iniciarse
<CrOnOs2000> podrias probar un script para que reajuste tu pantalla supongo
<microship> ola alguien me ayuda con lostemas de ubuntu ?
<microship> :O
<CrOnOs2000> haz tu pregunta si alguien sabe responde
<microship> son de guatemala?
<microship> soy nuevo en linux y pues quiero aprenderlo bien
<CrOnOs2000> aqui hay gente de muchos lugares
<CrOnOs2000> bueno para eso hay muchos tutoriales que puedes leer en la red tienes alguna pregunta en particular?
<microship> haaa!! Oks esque en la web que ando es de guatemala
<CrOnOs2000> este canal es general de ubuntu en español no se si hay uno especifico de guatemala pero puedes buscar
<microship> no ya me dii cuenta que no hay  como te digo este canal anda en una web de los de guatemala
<microship> y solo necesitava informacion de los de aka en guatemala
<microship> pero gracias cronos
<CrOnOs2000> el canal lo encuentras en los servidores de freenode
<microship> Ok
<microship> Cronos tu me dices para que funciona el Back Track?
<CrOnOs2000> backtrack es una distribucion de linux orientada a la seguridad
<CrOnOs2000> tiene una serie de herramientas diseñadas para probar que tan segura es una red
<microship> Orale eso sii esta interesante
<fzeta> iep, bon día ;)
<lana> hola tengo 2 pantallas y solo consigo ponerlas como espejos
<lana> no pued ver diferentes cosas
<LinoSP> hola alguien sabe como hacer q despues de crear un usuario se cree dentro de su carpeta home un archivo (automaticamente)
<aguitel> LinoSP, logeate con el nuevo usuario
<Rossa> hola
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Buenas tardes
<alberto> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<Rossa> hola alberto
<alberto> Rossa ¿Qué tal?
<Rossa> Todo bn. d dond eres alberto
<Rossa> ?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<alberto> Rossa De Madrid, ¿Y tú?
<Rossa> Venezuela
<alberto> De Madrid, España
<xangua> si rosa pudo entrar al offtopic seguro tu también alberto ;)
<Rossa> Mmm ok, k bn.
<alberto> Yo he entrado para preguntar una duda de Ubuntu
<Rossa> xangua nd se gana con esa odiosidad.. pro buehh
<xangua> entonces pregunta alberto ;)
<alberto> No puedo instalar una impresora de red en Ubuntu 11.10. La impresora está en una máquina con Windows 7.
<alberto> Además, tampoco puedo acceder a las carpetas compartidas de Windows 7 desde Ubuntu 11.10, porque me pide una contraseña y la introduzco, pero no me la admite.
<fosco_> buenas
<Ignacio> Hola, Alguien necesita ayuda?
<Ignacio> !hola | jonhz
<kubot> jonhz: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ignacio> Hola, alguien sabe si existe algun tema de plymouth
<Ignacio> que sea igualito a Windows XP ( el arranque)
<Ignacio> !hola | mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Rossa> ignacio aka tienes este canal #plymouth
<Ignacio> Rossa:  Ok
<Ignacio> :/ en ingles ta
<Rossa> nop valee en español
<Rossa> ignacio k es lo k dseas saber
<Ignacio> Rossa:  Vamos a #plymouth
<Ignacio> Hola¡?
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe como hago para que ubuntu se vea como windows xp
<fosco_> hay temas que simulan el aspecto de windows
<fosco_> mira en gnome-look.org
<celu> ola
<celu> como pongo mi web
<celu> xampp online?
<celu> plis
<celu> alguien sabe como?
<mimecar> celu: si tienes un servidor, publicando la dirección en internet
<celu> pero no se
<celu> no tengo ni idea
<celu> cree mi servidor en mi pc con xampp
<mimecar> ¿donde tienes el servidor web?
<celu> pero no se poner mi web online
<celu> en localhost/
<celu> pero solo la puedo ver yo
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar tu router para aceptar conexiones
<celu> y como lo ago?
<mimecar> comprar un dominio en internet y no apagar nunca tu ordenador
<celu> no puedo hacer eso
<celu> como kieres ke no lo apague
<celu1> no ahi alguna forma
<celu1> de tener mi web
<celu1> en xampp
<celu1>  sin tener encendido la pc
<celu1> ?
<mimecar> xampp solo es un conjunto de programas
<celu1> y no ahi otro programa?
<mimecar> buscando un servidor web gratuito (con publicidad seguramente)
<celu1> ke me permita hacer eso
<celu1> estoy creando un foro phpbb3
<mimecar> si quieres poder apagar tu ordenador, la web estará en otro ordenador
<celu1> a que te refieres mimecar?
<celu1> ESO ES LO KE KIERO APAGAR MI PC
<celu1> Y KE SE PUEDA CVER EN OTRO SIN KE MI PC ESTE ENCENDIDO
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar un servidor gratuito y copiar TODO a ese servidor
<celu1> y eso como lo ago'
<celu1> ¿????
<mimecar> lo buscas en google
<celu1> pero eske no entiendo nada
<celu1> no se puede hacer desde no ip?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> los datos tienen que estar almacenados en algún sitio
<cousteau> celu1, lo que necesitas es un sitio de hosting donde alojar tu sitio
<celu1> y ke ahi de ubuntu server?
<celu1> ok
<celu1> me voy despues sihgo
<cousteau> celu1, si quieres también puedes insta
<cousteau> meeh
<mimecar> cousteau: gracias
<cousteau> de nada :)
<cousteau> (por lo menos alguien agradece)
<mimecar> no estaría mal apagar el equipo y seguir teniendo los datos :P
<cousteau> eso se consigue con una cosa que se llama memoria no volátil
<Borno> una pregunta: ¿El virtualhost de apache que hace? Permite tener más de una pagina web a la misma ip o permite tener más de una pagina web para varias ips?
<mimecar> Borno: varias webs en una IP
<Borno> mimecar, entonces no puedo configurar un servidor web con más de una ip no?
<mimecar> puedes hacer que varias IP redirecciones a una sola
<mimecar> redireccionen
 * cousteau se va
<Ignacio> Hola
<nacho_> buenas
<nacho_> una ,pregunta, estoy usando ubuntu 11.10, quiero hacer un script o algo para conseguir controlar grooveshark mediante atajos de teclado o mediakeys. alguien sabe por donde podria empezar?
<nacho_> por ejemplo para win hay un programa q se llama autohotkeys y se puede solucionar con estas lineas ; Media keys for Grooveshark #IfWinExist ahk_class ApolloRuntimeContentWindow
<nacho_> Media_Play_Pause::ControlSend,,{Space},Grooveshark
<mimecar> haz la asociación de las teclas en el panel de control de gnome
<nacho_> si, el problema es que quiero que funcione aun cuando no este en esa ventana, por eso, esas lineas que he pegado lo q hace es escoger la ventana con grooveshark y pegar por ejemplo el espacio (play/pause)
<mimecar-away> ... si lo haces con la aplicación de gnome, funciona en todas las ventanas
<mimecar-away> pero tendrás que comunicarte tu con el grove...
 * mimecar-away no está
<nacho_> no entiendo
<nacho_> asi funcionaria teniendo el groove por ejemplo en otro area de trabajo?
<mimecar> como te vas a comunicar con groove?
<nacho_> no lo se
<nacho_> es lo que quiero saber
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si permite recibir datos por DBUS o por consola
<nacho_> :( I'm lost...
<mimecar> muchos programas solo permiten modificaciones usando el interfaz de usuario
<nacho_> como puedo ver eso?
<mimecar> en la web del programa
<file_not_found> estoy cinelerra y necesito convertir un video en formato avi con codec  ITU H.264 y audio con codec DVI ADPCM
<nacho_> pero que hago para verlo, enserio esque estoy muy perdido en esto
<mimecar> nacho_: mira en la web del programa si te da más información
<file_not_found> no lo abre el cinelerra
<file_not_found> al video avi
<nacho_> no veo nada, aunq tampoco estoy muy seguro de como verlo...
<mimecar> ¿es un programa nativo de linux o se ejecuta en el navegador?
<nacho_> navegador
<nacho_> chrome
<mimecar> es importante conocer esos detalles
<mimecar> si es dentro del navegador, no se si podrás hacerlo
<file_not_found> alguien usa cinelerra?
<nacho_> bueno yo uso una webapp de estas de chrome (no se si habra diferencia)
<nacho_> en definitiva, lo que quiero es que al pulsar un atajo, en una ventana abierta concreta pulse la tecla que sea
<nacho_> que viene a ser lo q hace las lineas q pegue antes
<nacho_> y seguro q en linux tmb se puede, pero ni idea como
<mimecar> ejecutandose dentro del navegador no lo se
<nacho_> ok, bueno, mirare en internet a ver si veo algo
<nacho_> muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<file_not_found> ayuda
<forces> !help | file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<file_not_found> no lee los videos avi cinelerra con este codec  ITU H.264 y audio con codec DVI ADPCM
<forces> sudo apt-get install vlc
<forces> xD
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.32-34-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 78.4% free] disk[Total: 78.1GB, 88.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<SadlyMistaken> No puedo ver videos de megavideo o youtube en pantalla completa, se para totalmente mi pc y tengo que reiniciar. En webs sólo dicen una manera de arreglarlo: desmarcar la acelaración de hardware. Pues está desmarcado y sigue sin funcionar... ¿qué puedo hacer?
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, con modo unity2d a lo mejor
<cousteau> (no sé cómo se hace exactamente, pero es por este tipo de cosas por las que no quiero moverme de Metacity)
<SadlyMistaken> si yo uso 10.10 maverick... sólo tengo gnome2
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> pues entonces, Alt-F2 y pon   metacity --replace
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ voy a investigar que es eso de metacity ....
<cousteau> eso quita toda la composición, y deja el 3D libre para lo que se necesita realmente
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, en ubuntu 10.10 hay dos gestores de ventanas: metacity y compiz
<cousteau> metacity es sin composición (aunque hay una opción para ponerle una composición básica), y compiz es con composición y efectos 3D
<SadlyMistaken> pero que yo no quiero cachibaches para el escritorio para que parezcan más divertidos... yo lo que quiero es ver los videos de internet en pantalla completa...
<SadlyMistaken> sin que se me pare el PC
<cousteau> ah, ya has puesto Efectos visuales a Ninguno?
<SadlyMistaken> yo tengo mis 2 barritas de toda la vida.. no quiero ni compiz ni cosas asi... jajajaja
<cousteau> (igual que yo entonces) :)
<SadlyMistaken> y tu cuando ves videos en youtube y megavideo puedes verlos en pantalla completa?
<cousteau> sip, desde que llegó flash 11
<cousteau> ¿tienes el plugin de flash actualizado? ¿es el de Adobe? (los otros dos no van muy bien)
<SadlyMistaken> sabes algún código para la terminal para saber que versión flash tengo instalada?
<SadlyMistaken> a lo mejor es ese mi problema..
<cousteau> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> o si no lo puedes ver seguramente desde el firefox
<SadlyMistaken> por que lo instalé por repositorio.. y claro quizás está desfasado
<cousteau> nah, eso se actualiza
<SadlyMistaken> me pone Instalados (Ninguno)..
<cousteau> ¿instalaste el flashplugin-installer?
<SadlyMistaken> si yo lo tengo instalado, si no, no podría ver los videos del youtube, y yo si los veo... pero siempre en pequeñajo para que no se jorobe la cosa
<cousteau> ¿pues cuál instalaste? ¿el gnash?
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm...
<SadlyMistaken> no, instalé el que viene de Adobe en el repositorio
<cousteau> sí, está claro que alguno tienes instalado, pero es que a lo mejor no es el de flash
<cousteau> el oficial, digo
<SadlyMistaken> espera, que me voy al centro de software y pongo flash, a ver cuales tengo instalados
<cousteau> instalaste el "adobe-flashplugin" del repositorio Partner?
<cousteau> prueba con   apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<SadlyMistaken> ok, espera, ahora me explicas que es eso de partner... pero antes mira si es esto lo mismo: (es una foto, veela, porfi)
<SadlyMistaken> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/94/pantallazo4q.png
<cousteau> ahí pone "versión 10", sea lo que sea está desactualizado
<SadlyMistaken> ajam, pero a mi con tu codigo de antes me ponía No Instalado...
<cousteau> (a menos que lo hayan actuializado pero se les haya olvidado cambiar el nombre)
<SadlyMistaken> hay algun repositorio actualizador?
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, con el otro código te dice algo?
<SadlyMistaken> el de apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin? espera que lo prubeo
<SadlyMistaken> me dice esto:   Instalados: 10.2.159.1-0maverick1
<SadlyMistaken>   Candidato:  10.2.159.1-0maverick1
<cousteau> (pestes... en oneiric le vuelven a cambiar el nombre, en vez de "flashplugin-installer" es "flashplugin-downloader"
<SadlyMistaken> es decir, no lo tengo actualizado
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: quieres la version 11 creo que con el paquete flashplugin-installer te lo popne al 11
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, qué raro, me parecía que en el repositorio Partner estaba el 11 también
<SadlyMistaken> cossier pero estoy en 10.10 no en oneric... crees que podré poner ese installer?
<cossier> cousteau: ahhh pues eso tambien
<cousteau> anyway... desinstala eso e instala el flashplugin-installer
<SadlyMistaken> espera voy a buscar en goole a ver como se actualiza en ubuntu...
<SadlyMistaken> esa parte
<SadlyMistaken> porque no creo que tenga repositorio..
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: esta en el repo !!
<cousteau> hmm, dice que tienes "Extras restringidos de Ubuntu"; juraría que eso instalaba el flashplugin-installer
<SadlyMistaken> cossier si es el del repositorio el que tengo instalado!!
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, está en repos
<SadlyMistaken> pero estará en los repos de oneric no en los repos de maverick :(
<cousteau> no, el que tienes instalado creo que es el adobe-flashplugin, que es del repositorio Partner
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, está en todos los repos desde jardy
<SadlyMistaken> ah, ya lo he encontrado
<cousteau> hardy
<cousteau> desinstala antes el otro
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: noooo tambien esta en 10.04 que lo acabo de actualizar
<SadlyMistaken> si, se llama "Instalador para Mozilla"
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, y si instalas de terminal, que los nombres nos los sabemos?
<SadlyMistaken> pero si solo sirve para mozilla... los que usen Opera que hacen?
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, creo que también vale para opera
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, en el nombre no viene..
<cossier> Opera creo que usa el de mozilla
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja
<cossier> y google trae el suyo cada vez que actializas tooodooo el navegador
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, como ya te he dicho, eso no es el nombre, es una vaga descripción
<SadlyMistaken> ahm
<cousteau> cossier, chromium también?
<SadlyMistaken> cuando le doy a información pone varios navegadores.. excepto opera... pero bueno da igual, uso firefox para los videos y punto
<SadlyMistaken> Una cosa
<cousteau> o chromium usa el que esté instalado?
<cossier> cousteau: mm no se exactamente como funciona chromium
<SadlyMistaken> para instalar ese instalador, me pide desinstalar primero el adobe-plugin 10..
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, yo alguna vez he usado Opera y me iba flash
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau, si si flash funciona, el problema es con las Pantallas completas de los videos..
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, te dije que antes desinstalaras ese... bueno, es listo y se ha dado cuenta, hazle caso
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, porque es una versión antigua... cuanto más nueva, más cosas arreglan
<SadlyMistaken> bueno... allá voy, Crucen los dedos
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja
<cousteau> (al menos en el caso de flash.. que parece que las hacen ir mal a propósito para arreglarlas luego)
<cousteau> reinicia el navegador luego, eh?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: tambien influye la velocidad de la grafica y del processador
<SadlyMistaken> se ha estancado... miedo me da
<SadlyMistaken> velocidad de la gráfica? uhmm...
<cousteau> no, es que se lo estará descargando
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, ya está instalado, Ahora tengo que instalar el 11?
<cousteau> cossier, mi gráfica apesta y flash va a pantalla completa
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<file_not_found> hola
<cousteau> o/
<cossier> cousteau: bueno en realidad Flash no usa aceleracion gráfica xD
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau:  me dice -->   Instalados: 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.10.10.1
<SadlyMistaken>   Candidato:  11.0.1.152ubuntu0.10.10.1
<cousteau> cossier, se dice, se comenta y se rumorea que las versiones nuevas sí
<SadlyMistaken> pero claro, si pregunto por adobe-plugin no tengo nada Instalado
<cousteau> para vídeo
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, ergo tienes flash 11. Prueba ahora.
<cossier> cousteau: mmm lo miro luego
<file_not_found> necesito convetir un video avi a mp4 con ffmpeg
<SadlyMistaken> no cousteau, tengo lo que acabo de instalar... el Instalador.. pero el.. el plugin?
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, el instalador al instalarse te instala el plugin
<cossier> file_not_found: yo uso winff
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found el más sencillo de los programas se llama WINFF y está en los repos
<cousteau> el instalador tiene sólo un script que al instalarse o actualizarse te descarga e instala el flash
<file_not_found> pero winff no tiene el parametro para mp4
<SadlyMistaken> no cousteau, si yo ahora escribo: apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<SadlyMistaken>  me dice que NO INSTALADO nada
<cossier> file_not_found: el mp4 aparece como H.264 creo
<cousteau> file_not_found, creo que winff usa las mismas opc que ffmpeg
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: probe con otro que se llama arista
<cousteau> además "mp4" no es "un formato" de vídeo, es sólo una vaga descripción, un contenedor que puede contener muchos formatos
<cousteau> igual que AVI
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, porque ese paquete no está instalado
<cousteau> pero el plugin está descargado e instalado
<file_not_found> pero tengo que agregar un comando para convertirlo
<cousteau> file_not_found, y con mencoder?
<SadlyMistaken> bueno cousteau, confio en tí jajaja, voy a probar, si cierro sin decir nada, es que he tenido que reiniciar el PC porque se le ha pirado la pinza, va? Y entonces VOLVERÉ jajajaja
<cossier> file_not_found: y avidemux no te sirve ??
<file_not_found> mp4 con codec h264 y audio aac es mi objetivo
<SadlyMistaken> Funcionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cousteau> yaaaaaaaaay
<SadlyMistaken> gracias cousteau mil mil gracias, y a tí también cossier si si si siiii
<SadlyMistaken> que felicidad por dios...
<cousteau> de nada :)
<SadlyMistaken> por fin podré ver cosas en Grande!!
<cousteau> ya va? a pantalla completa y todo
<SadlyMistaken> si
<cousteau> dabuten
<SadlyMistaken> espero que no vuelvan a joderla en la 12... :D
<file_not_found> cousteau: no he probado con mencoder
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, es al revés. Flash funciona bien hasta que un sitio de vídeo decide pasarse de guay
<cousteau> entonces deja de ir en Linux porque el flash de Linux es un poco porquería, y hay que actualizarlo para que vaya
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau: pero lo único que han cambiado en youtube y megavideo es que han implementado html5.. nada más
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, y muchas otras cosas... han cambiado el visor de video
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: estoy viendo varios sitios donde la gente pasa los videos a mp4 con winff..
<file_not_found> no se como armar el comando para convertirlo
<file_not_found> con ffmpeg
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau: entonces es que no he apreciado los cambios, habrán sido paulatinos y no descarados
<cousteau> y supongo que el nuevo que usan será distinto y será más raro, tendrá más cosas, y algunas a lo mejor se le atascan a ubuntu
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, bueno, el visor ahora es negro
<cousteau> y... la barra como que se oculta pabajo, eso hace unos años no estaba (no me acuerdo cuándo lo pusieron)
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja si esos si los noté
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: te lo estoy buscando, a ver si 4 ojos ven más que 2 ojos
<cousteau> ponte gafas
<file_not_found> cousteau: donde puedo saber con que opciones usar el comando para convertirlo a un contenedor .mp4 con codec de video h264 y audio aac con bitrate 128 kb 44100
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: mira aquí http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2008/10/10/19-cosas-utiles-que-puedes-hacer-con-ffmpeg/
<cousteau> había una opción para especificar el comando de vídeo y otra para el de audio, no las recuerdo
<SadlyMistaken> ya te lo encontré... tienes que buscar en la opción "para iPod/iPhone" aunque luego no lo uses para eso claro.
<SadlyMistaken> lo ves en el enlace que te he dado?
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: estoy viendo
<SadlyMistaken> perdona, es que soy un mea-prisas xD
<cousteau> http://joeshaw.org/2010/04/10/655/ <--
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: interesante
<cousteau> ffmpeg -sameq -ab 256k -i input-file.m2ts -s hd1080 output-file.mp4 -acodec aac
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: nada, espero no te cargues el video haciendo pruebas.
<cousteau> -ab 256k es para el audio bitrate, intuyo
<cousteau> -s hd1080 para la resolución (creo que te lo puedes cargar)
<cousteau> y no veo ningún -vcoded h264, supongo que lo pondrá por defecto
<cousteau> o/ m4v
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: yo quiero convertirlo agregando los parametros para convertirlo con winff
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found, debajo de la parte TECNICA para la terminal, te pone lo mismo para WINFF
<file_not_found> -f mp4 -vcodec libxvid -s 640x480 -aspect 16:9 -maxrate 1800k -b 1500k -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096  -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -ab 128k -ac 2
<file_not_found> este es uno que arme ayer para exportar un video para un celular nokia 5200
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: a ver si me explico bien con esta foto: http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8058/19cosastilesquepuedesha.png
<cousteau> ffmpeg -vcodec help   a lo mejor
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: si entiendo
<angelcampos> hola
<angelcampos> =D
<SadlyMistaken> pero vamos, que yo nunca lo he hecho. A lo mejor no funciona, como antes te han dicho MP4 no es un codec, (cosa que eligirias en WINFF en el selector).. si no un EMPAQUETADOR.
<SadlyMistaken> hola angelcampos
<manou> hola, necesito pillarme un modem-usb, pero quiero asegurar que no tendre problemas con GNU/Linux, alguien  me puede recomendar de los actuales que ofrecen cual debo elegir ?
<manou> huawei e367u-2 esta probado con GNU/Linux ?
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken: yo estoy editando los valores predeterminados y agregando uno nuevo
<file_not_found> mpeg-4
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: pues mucha suerte.. a ver si funciona, más no sé como ayudarte. por que el otro programa que decias no le conozco
<file_not_found> pero ahora estoy con winff
<angelcampos> Alguien  sabe  pq  el raton  touchpad deja de funcionar aveces cuando  prendo la laptop tengo una xps m1330  y pues para resolver este problema   tengo que recetear la pc  es  normal ?? tengo ubuntu 11-10 Porfavor alguien  que me pueda ayuda
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: mira, el programa AVIDEMUX si que tiene la opción para cambiar a MP4 y MP4 de PSP. a lo mejor ese te resulta más facil
<file_not_found> SadlyMistaken:  tengo que convertir varios
<angelcampos> ??
<SadlyMistaken> angelcampos en SISTEMA / PREFERENCIAS / RATON, tb puedes calibrar el TOUCHPAD; que a lo mejor está puesto que cuando escribes se desactive
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: pues hijo, ya no sé que más podría ayudarte...
<SadlyMistaken> me voy a cenar
<SadlyMistaken> hasta prontoooo
<SadlyMistaken> mucha suerte file_not_found chao
<angelcampos> pues aver si  sirve le acabod e  poner  configuracion predeterminado
<file_not_found> que significa maxrate en ffmpeg
<celu> ola
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<file_not_found> y -vtag qtmux
<mimecar> !ask celu
<kubot> celu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<celu> ok
<celu> ¿Que hosting gratuito me recomiendan?
<mimecar> eso lo tendrás que buscar en google
<mimecar> aparte tendrás que comprar un dominio si quieres una dirección corta
<celu> ya
<celu> pero eske me creo una cuenta en un hosting y me da errores cual me recomiendas?
<mimecar> gratuitos no he usado
<celu> pero ceske
<celu> soy un jiño no tengo targeta de credito
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar uno gratuito
<mimecar> y usar un dominio largo para acceder a la web
<celu> pwero eske los ke uso
<celu> me dan errores
<mimecar> que errores
<celu> el unico  que me ha salido bueno es 10hosting pero no soporta lo que yo quiero
<celu> por ejemplo
<celu> zobyhost me daba errores en smf foro porke no me dejaba instalar mods
<mimecar> no es sencillo encontrar servidores gratuitos que tengan todo lo que quieras
<mimecar> como la duda no está relacionada con ubuntu, pasa al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<celu> fff
<file_not_found> quiero convertir un video con winff estos son los parametros
<file_not_found> -f mp4 -vcodec libx264 -maxrate 6000k -b 1500k -qmax 5 -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -ab 128k -ac 2
<file_not_found> pero ffmpeg me dice que hay algo mal
<file_not_found> [libx264 @ 0x209c220]broken ffmpeg default settings detected
<file_not_found> [libx264 @ 0x209c220]use an encoding preset (vpre)
<mimecar> prueba los comandos de uno en uno y mira el que falla
<file_not_found> como?
<mimecar> -f mp4
<mimecar> si funciona, el siguiente parámetro
<mimecar> hasta que descubras el que da el error
<file_not_found> aaaah ya se
<celu> a otra cosa
<file_not_found> vamos a ver q pasa
<celu> como aria una web como cineraculo.com
<celu> ¿?
<mimecar> depende de como la hayan hecho
<fzeta> iep!!
<celu> y como la han echo?
<celu> como an echo cineraculo?
<cousteau> eso parece que usa ASPX... yuck
<celu> pero kiera saber comi hacerla igual?
<cousteau> busca cosas de gestión de contenidos
<cousteau> joomla, django...
<celu> pero depsue ske?
<peri_> buenas noches ¿alguien sabria indicarme que paquetes he de instalar además de firefox desde synaptic para tener firefox 3.6.23 en español?
<mimecar> peri_: solo tienes que tener instalado el idioma español en ubuntu
<peri_> Hola mimecar muchas gracias, resulta que ya lo tenfo instaladado y he probado diferentes cosas que he encontrado googleando pero nada
<cousteau> peri_, qué versión de ubuntu=
<mimecar> tienes el soporte de idioma instalado?
<mimecar> puedes tener partes del sistema en español y no tenerlo puesto
<peri_> los enlaces de las xpi para esta versión no están disponibles ninguna
<xangua> xpi¿ firefx¿
<peri_> tengo ubuntu 10.4
<peri_> tengo el soporte de idioma instalado o al menos eso creo, yo tengo ubuntu en español todo
<mimecar> ve a la aplicación de idioma de ubuntu y compruebalo
<peri_> si, está instalado el castellano es-ES
<peri_> el asunto es que tenia el firefox 7 instalado pero los certificados de la FMNT no funcionan en esa versión de firefox y al intentar regresar a la 3.6.23 he tenido que desisntalar todo
<peri_> e instalar firefox desde synaptic pero se me ha instalado en inglés y no encuentro el modo de pasarlo a español
<mimecar> ¿cómo pusistes firefox 7?
<J__> Hola. Tengo LibreOffice 3.3 y no consigo cargar documentos tipo xlsx, docx... . He buscado ayuda por internet pero no lo he conseguido. Alguien sabe del tema? Muchas gracias
<xangua> J__: la próxima usa el OpenDocumentFormat ODF, ambos libre/open office y microsoft office lo soportan ;)
<mimecar> J__: no se si te lo permitirá crear
<cousteau> J__, los xlsx y demás van mal pero debería al menos intentar abrirlos, ¿te da error?
<peri_> que como puse el firefox 7? añadiendo un repositorio y con unos comandos que ni me acuerdo
<mimecar> peri_: ¿has quitado esos repositorios?
<xangua> los de softmaker office claman tener mejor soporte para los formatos propietarios de microsoft J__ , cuesta como 65 dólares
<J__> No, no me da error. Al abrir dichos documentos no hace nada.
<peri_> y para ponerlo en español habia una addons de esas que te añadia el lenguaje pero que tampoco es compatible con 3.623
<peri_> si he quitado ese repositorio
<xangua> y cómo lo has 'quitado' peri_ ¿
<peri_> hube de quitar el repositorio ese y desisntalar todo lo que ponia firefox en synaptic por que me reinstalaba siempre la 7
<peri_> xangua hola, como he quitado el que,¿el repositorio?
<mimecar> libreoffice permite guardar docx, pero no esperes que se abra igual en el office
<J__> Quizas mejor me instale la version 3.4 de LibreOffice? Si tengo Ubuntu 11.4, con el Synaptic, desmarcando el paquete para desisntalar la version actual y despues volviendo a marcarlo, me instalarà la nueva version?
<cousteau> J__, hay por ahí un PPA con libreoffice más actualizado
<peri_> en origenes del software-otro soft y quitar
<cousteau> creo qeu tiene la 3.4 para 11.04
<J__> Perdon, soy novato... que es un PPA?
<cossier> yo tengo la 3.3.4 de Libreoffice
<cossier> J__: son versiones en desarrollo
<J__> actualmente tengo el probelma con la version 3.3.4. Cossier: Tú no?
<peri_> yo solo marqué la casilla donde pone firefox a secas pero hay muchas más que ponen firefox pero no tengo ni idea que pasará si las instalo
<cossier> J__: que problema ?
<J__> el de poder abrir ficheros xlsx, docx...
<cossier> J__: a mi si me carga los docx
<J__> jo... pues que suerte.
<xangua> peri_: por lo que dices parece que te hiciste bolas
<peri_> solo me interesaria poder ponerlo en español ahora que lo tengo medianamente configurado que me ha costado dios y ayuda
<J__> y los xlsx tambien?
<peri_> como se dice en mi barrio me hice la picha un lio jejejejeje
<xangua> peri_: para la próxima, así com oagregas un repositorio con: add-apt-repository nombredelrepositorio
<xangua> igualmente lo puedes quitar con otra herramienta llamada ppa-purge (si no lo tienes lo instalas)
<xangua> sudo ppa-purge nombredelrepositorio
<xangua> y te remueve todos los paquetes relacionados con ese repositorio e instala las que vienen en el oficial de ubuntu
<cossier> J__: no lo se te lo miro !!
<peri_> pero si el repositorio ya lo quité, como para saber ahora el nombre del repositorio
<xangua> peri_: a lo mejor necesitas firefox-gnome-support para que te agarre el lenguaje en gnome, ni idea
<cossier> J__: confirmado me los abre tambien
<xangua> peri_: como dije de alguna forma agregaste el ppa de firefox, y para eso necesitaste el nombre del repositorio
<J__> Muchas gracias
<cossier> J__: de nada pero es raro eso que dices
<cossier> J__: pruebalo de nuevo
<J__> lo pruebo...
<peri_> si, agregué el repositorio del 7.pero al ver que los certificados no me funcionaban pues lo quité y desisntalé todo lo que pusise firefox
 * cousteau ha leído 7 y ha pensado en windows... NOPE NOPE NOPE
<peri_> firefox gnome support dbg? o cual?
<cossier> J__: te da algun error ?
<J__> Abro el Calc. Hago archivo abrir. Selecciono el fichero xlsx i al clicar "abrir" me sale cuadro de dialogo pidiendo que seleccione un filtro, es decir, un tipo de archivo, de los tropecientos  mil que hay. Pues no encuentro el filtro que me permita abrir el fichero. Tú sabes cual es?
<cossier> J__: a mi nunca me lo a pedido pero puedes hacer una foto y subirla a imagebin ?
<cossier> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<J__> lo intento...
<peri_> ¿cuando instalas el 10.4 desde cero ya trae el firefox ¿que casillas trae marcadas por defecto? a ver si así atino
<cousteau> y si el xlsx está corrupto?
<cossier> J__: hay una utilidad para capturar el escritorio
<cousteau> sí, la tecla Impr Pant
<cossier> cousteau: ya tambien
<xangua> peri_: a lo mejor intalando ubuntu-desktop te instala todos los paquetes de firefox que te faltan
<cousteau> firefox-branding quizá?
<xangua> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmp7c97nn.png todos los paquetes que me salen con 'firefox'¿ peri_
<J__> tendre que hacer unas 7 capturas ya que no caben todos los filtros en una sola pantalla
<dylan66> en centro de softwae no te aparece un paquete firefox 10n -es?
<peri_> jo pues ahora si que no se por cual decidirme jajajajaja
<peri_> Hola dylan 66 no se espera que lo miro
<cossier> J__: pulsa Imp Pant
<cousteau> a lo mejor   language-pack-gnome-es   ?
<dylan66> firefox-locale-es
<cossier> firefox-locale-es ??¿
<cossier> ese mismo
<cossier> J__: cuando te sale el error pulsas la tecla "Imp Pant"
<cousteau> firefox-locale-es? c'est possible
<cossier> cousteau: oui
<peri_> jo, no me parece ninguno de los locale......
<peri_> en language-pack gnome -es y base aparecen instalados
<cossier> peri_: que ubuntu usas ?
<peri_> ubuntu 10.4 lts
<mimecar> peri_: cuando reinstalastes firefox 3.6 dejastes la misma carpeta de configuración de firefox 7?
<peri_> no,mimecar boorré todo lo que pusiede firefox tanto en synaptic como en mimpc
<mimecar> la carpeta mozilla también?
<peri_> lo instalé desde synaptic desde cero
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> una cosa es el programa y otra diferente los datos
<mimecar> en tu home hay una carpeta que se llama .mozilla
<mimecar> renombrala y abre de nuevo firefox
<peri_> marqué donde pone firefox solo y lo instalé pero me ha instalado en inglés
<mimecar> haz esa prueba
<peri_> que nombre le pongo? el mismo?
<mimecar> uno que sea diferente
<mimecar> si le pones el mismo no haces nada
<J__> http://imagebin.org/182510; http://imagebin.org/182509; http://imagebin.org/182508; http://imagebin.org/182507; http://imagebin.org/182506;http://imagebin.org/182505; http://imagebin.org/182503
<mimecar> J__: esas direcciones están mal
<mimecar> has puesto los ";" dentro de la dirección
<cousteau> mimecar, a mí me salen, quítales el ;
<mimecar> cousteau: si pero no salen pulsando
<J__> Vale, quito los ";"
<mimecar> en la versión de libreoffice de windows si que me sale la opción de importar xslx
<J__> A ver que tal ahora...: http://imagebin.org/182510 http://imagebin.org/182509 http://imagebin.org/182508 http://imagebin.org/182507 http://imagebin.org/182506 http://imagebin.org/182505 http://imagebin.org/182503
<peri_> en la carpeta usr/lib te refieres?
<cousteau> y no será que el xlsx está corrupto?
<mimecar> peri_: en tu carpeta de usuario
<peri_> mimecar es que en home/pedro no me aparece el firefox ni mozzilla esas carpetas aparecen en usr/lib
<mimecar> peri_: .mozilla es una carpeta oculta
<peri_> en sistema de archivos
<J__> Tengo un portatil con Win7 i el Office 2010. Alli  me lo abre bien.
<J__> El pc del LibreOffice es un linux (Ubuntu 11.4)
<xangua> los formatos propietarios de MS office los abre MS office, que novedad :3
<mimecar> no se si el formato del office 2010 es el mismo que el del 2007
<mimecar> J__: en el pc con windows pon libreoffice y mira si los abre
<mimecar> crea un documento sencillo y haz la prueba para decartar la corrupción de los datos
<cousteau> a mí en linux los docx me los abre
<xangua> o mejor usa ODF, ambos libre/open y microsoft office lo soportan
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos
<cousteau> si son muy grandes tarda pero los abre
<cousteau> xangua, creo que MS Office soporta ODF tan bien como LO/OOo soporta OOXML
<xangua> es un estándar abierto, debería soportarlo mejor que libre/open office los formatos cerrados de microsoft no¿ :3
<cousteau> creo que OOXML también es público el estándar
<cousteau> además, todos sabemos lo que le importan a MS los estándares
<peri_> yo no se como me las apaño pero cada ver que me encuentro con un problema en Ubuntu parece que soy al único que le pasan ese tipo de movidas parecen mas bien sucesos paranormales jejeje
<mimecar> peri_: ¿has renombrado ya la carpeta?
<peri_> es que aprece en donde te he comentado antes y esperaba instrucciones tuyas mimecar
<mimecar> ¿te ha salido la carpeta .mozilla si o no?
<peri_> si pero en sistema de archivos/usr/lib
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes esa carpeta en tu home
<peri_> solo en ese sitio aparece dicha carpeta
<mimecar> es una carpeta oculto, no tienes que tocar nunca las carpetas del sistema
<peri_> en mi nobre aparecen otras carpetas pro no esa
<mimecar> ¿estas viendo las carpetas ocultas de tu home?
<peri_> a ver, como se ven las carpetas ocultas en mi nombre?
<mimecar> si no lo ves, pregunta
<mimecar> control + h en el navegador de archivos
<peri_> a ver pruebo
<peri_> jo que torpón estoy hecho ahora si la veo
<peri_> le he puesto,  .mozzilla2
<mimecar> ok, ahora abre firefox
<peri_> abierto
<mimecar> sigue en inglés?
<peri_> pero ha perdido toda la configuración y sique en inglés
<mimecar> claro que has perdido la configuración
<mimecar> has renombrado la carpeta
<peri_> ahh claro
<mimecar> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.23/win32/xpi/es-ES.xpi
<mimecar> ahí tienes la extensión del idioma
<peri_> BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<mimecar> todo el mundo que usa la 10.04 tiene firefox en castellano, no se que has hecho a tu sistema
<peri_> eres un genio macho   muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> peri_: he buscado en google
<peri_> Le pongo su nombre de nuevo a la carpeta?
<mimecar> quita la que se ha creado nueva y renombra
<cousteau> peri_, antes tendrás que renombrar la nueva que se habrá creado
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar de nuevo la extensión
<cousteau> y antes tendrás que cerrar firefox
<mimecar> cousteau: el lado oscuro más rápido es...
<peri_> jo yo también estuve buscando en google pero las xpi que me aparecian todas ponian page not found
<peri_> la de mozzilla2 que hago la borro?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> la que has renombrado al principio contiene tus datos
<cousteau> borras la nueva de .mozilla que se ha creado (o la renombras por si acaso, a .mozilla-nueva)
<cousteau> y la .mozzilla2 la renombras a .mozilla (con UNA sola z)
<cousteau> tú no borres nada por si acaso
<peri_> perdon se me coló una z
<peri_> jo, ora vez abre en ingles
<mimecar> claro que lo tienes en inglés, es lo normal
<peri_> y como lo cambio?
<cousteau> tienes la config ya bien?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> peri_: instalando la extensión
<cousteau> pues vuelve a instalar lo que has instalado antes
<peri_> ahhhhh
<peri_> ahora si jejejeje, anda que no me queda nada que aprender de maestros como vosotros jejeje, os estoy muy agradecido mimecar y cousteau
<mimecar> peri_: no hace falta modificar cosas fuera de tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> no lo hagas para otros problemas
<mimecar> hay un par de excepciones a esa regla
<peri_> jejejejeje la verdad es que le he cogido un poco de miedo al ubuntu, ya lo he tenido que reistalar 4 veces y me ha supuesto mas de un problema
<mimecar> miedo?
<mimecar> modificando cosas de tu home no puedes romper el sistema
<peri_> si, por que una vez por ejemplo por hacer caso de unas indicaciones para actualizar java cambié los permisos y perdí todos los datos que tenia por que se me quedó medio capado el pc
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitabas actualizar Java?
<peri_>  esta última vez de repente parece que se perdieron los archivos de inicio y no habia manera de arrancarlo y otra vez a reistalar. vamos que me ha pasado de todo jejejeje
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por archivos de inicio?
<peri_> los archivos que necesita el s.o para arrancar o almenos eso me dijeron
<mimecar> si estas aprendiendo, usa solo las herramientas que están instaladas
<mimecar> los dos ejemplos que has dicho han sido por modificaciones que has hecho usando la consola
<peri_> tengo en un pendrive un recoveri o algo así, pero no sabia usarlo y mo me quedó otra que reistalar
<mimecar> si modificas los permisos de las carpetas del sistema tienes que reinstalar
<peri_> lo del inicio fué de rrepente viendo un video pof se quedó congelado y al reiniciar ya no araancaba
<mimecar> tomatelo con calma y no corras mucho
<incisso> Hola buenas soy un usuario nuevo de este IRC.
<peri_> lo del inicio ya van 2 veces que me pasa por el mismo motivo,pero creo que el responsable de eso es el sistema de sonido que trae integrado el portatil
<peri_> hola incisso bienvenido
<incisso> Hola
<peri_> Bueno pues lo dicho, muchas gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda y hastra otra. un cordial saludo mimecar
<incisso> Me presente soy programador Java y comenzando con python usuario de ubuntu desde 2004 si alguien tiene consultas técnicas no muy complejas puedo echarle una mano.
<incisso> Mi intención en un futuro es participar en el desarrollo de aplicaciones para ubuntu. Me falta nivel de Ingles.
<mimecar> incisso: mientras te defiendas con la documentación en inglés...
<mimecar> bienvenido al canal
<incisso> Si el problema mas serio es la comunicación, pero vamos estoy en el canal ubuntu y lo pillo bastante bien.
<mimecar> las dudas en este canal son en español...
<incisso> Ya ya pretendo estar en los dos.
<ubuntero> Hola, cómo puedo evitar que un juego cambie la resolución de la pantalla?
<mimecar> configurando el juego
<ubuntero> mimecar, he probado varias configuraciones del juego y siempre termina cambiandome la resolución de todo el sistema
<incisso> Sin complicarse mucho puedes ponerlo si se puede en modo ventana, alli tendrás más libertad.
<mimecar> al salir del juego tiene que restaurar la del sistema
<ubuntero> incisso, en modo ventana el juego va muy lento
<incisso> ok
<ubuntero> mimecar, al salir del juego es el problema
<mimecar> ¿es un juego de linux?
<ubuntero> mimecar; si, en realidad son 2. Ioquake3 y Megaglest
<ubuntero> mimecar, también he notado que últimamente los juegos se cierran solos
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<ubuntero> mimecar, lo raro es que antes no me pasaba, podia estar horas en el Quake3, pero ahora cierra cuando quiere
<ubuntero> mimecar, tengo varios entornos instalados en el sistema; el XFCE, el Gnome y el KDE, y en todos me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<ubuntero> mimecar, por si acaso existe algún comando para probar el OpenGl o algo asi?
<mimecar> glxgears hace una prueba sencilla
<ubuntero> mimecar; si, me aparecen los engranajes casi a la velocidad del monitor
<ubuntero> 290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.999 FPS
<ubuntero> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.743 FPS
<mimecar> tiene que salir a la frecuencia del monitor
<ubuntero> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.742 FPS
<incisso> mimecar, ¿aquí solo se resuelven dudas?
<xangua> tú lo has dicho ;)
<incisso> ok, :)
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-05
<jose> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para ubuntu para convertir archivos de word 2010 a PDF
<jose> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para ubuntu para convertir archivos de word 2010 a PDF
<cousteau> jose, libreoffice
<cousteau> el botón con el icono de pdf
<cousteau> (u openoffice)
<jose> ese libreoffice si convierte documentos de word a pdf
<jose> ?
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> el que viene instalado por defecto, vamos... antes venía openoffice, que también te vale
<cousteau> es capaz de abrir documentos docx (no sé si va bastante bien, creo que se lía un poco con los formatos)
<cousteau> y tiene un botón con un icono de PDF
<cousteau> o Archivo > Exportar a PDF
<cousteau> ah, y luego con casi cualquier programa que imprima, hay una opción de "Imprimir a un archivo" que imprime a ps o pdf
<cousteau> que por cierto, en el gedit no parece estar funcionándome...
<jose> ah ok gracias
<jose> amigo
<jose> si lo logre convertir con el openoffice
<cousteau> bien :)
<nacho_> buenas, tengo una webapp que tiene este comando "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --app=http://grooveshark.com/" alguien sabe si hay algo que pueda añadirle para que la ventana tenga un nombre determinado??
<osvaldo> hola
<cousteau> ni idea
<cousteau> a lo mejor ejecutando con -h o --help da algo de ayuda
<xell777> los peones se van moviendo
<xell777> algun webmaster
<ximena> 123
<YO> hola a todos
<Don_Rad> hola buenas noches, uso ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell en una dell inspiron 1545 me gustaria hacer el comando de alt+tab para cambiar ventanas pero no se como puedo ponerlo, en gnome shell por defecto no esta activado, alguna idea???
<CrOnOs2000> Don_Rad, has probado con la manera antigua de configurar teclas? no he probado el shell asi que no se pero deberia tener muchas cosas heredadas de gnome
<Don_Rad> CrOnOs2000, voy a intentarlo
<Don_Rad> esque si configure alt+tab pero no se que orden va
<CrOnOs2000> alt+tab aparecen en moverse entre aplicaciones si vas a  teclado->atajos
<CrOnOs2000> teclado -> atajos -> navegacion-> moverse entre aplicaciones
<Don_Rad> CrOnOs2000, ya lo encontre pero por mas que le aprieto a las teclas no cambia :S
<Don_Rad> ah
<Don_Rad> ya
<Don_Rad> era doble click -.-
<CrOnOs2000> :D
<CrOnOs2000> ahora a ver si funciona
<Don_Rad> lo unico malo es
<Don_Rad> que le das alt+tab
<Don_Rad> y solo te abre la ventana
<Don_Rad> para escojer otras ventanas
<Don_Rad> tienes que darle con las flechas de direccion
<Don_Rad> jeje
<CrOnOs2000> de alguna otra forma se ha de poder pero la verdad no tengo ni idea yo apenas si instale 11.10 hasta hace poco estaba en el LTS no soy muy fan de los cambios drasticos
<Don_Rad> :O
<Don_Rad> bueeeno nos vemos , hasta la proxima ^^
<jesuselifelet> un saludo
<jesuselifelet> creo borre por acidente algo
<jesuselifelet> y me sale una larga lista con que dice esto dpkg: aviso: falta el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `libexempi3', se supondrá que el paquete no tiene ningún fichero actualmente instalado.
<jesuselifelet> con diferentes programas
<jesuselifelet> y al final esto E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jesuselifelet> tendre que reinstalar de nuevo ubuntu?
<carlos_> Hola, necesito ayuda.... cómo puedo hacer para que mi tarjetawifi se active automaticamente al momento de iniciar sesión?
<carlos_> Pasa que en consola cada vez debo escribir: sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<carlos_> alguien por ahí?
<debsan> virusuy, ves ^
<carlos_> debsan, puedes ayudarme?
<virusuy> carlos_:
<virusuy> podes editar el archivo /etc/modules
<virusuy> poniendo linea por linea
<virusuy> los modulos
<virusuy> que queres que carguen al inicio de sesión
<virusuy> osea, editas ese archivo y agregas una linea nueva que diga solo rt2800usb
<virusuy> luego la guardas y probas
<carlos_> ok, cómo abro ese archivo?
<virusuy> podes abrirlo por consola
<virusuy> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<virusuy> te va a pedir tu password de inicio de sesion
<carlos_> ok, voy a hacerlo ahora
<carlos_> listo, el archivo sólo tenía una línea con "lp"
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> agregale una linea nueva
<virusuy> debajo de esa
<carlos_> hecho
<virusuy> y ponle el nombre del modulo
<virusuy> guardalo, y reinicias
<carlos_> ok, voy a reiniciar ahora, vuelvo en 1 minuto.... gracias
<virusuy> ok
<Guest28301> virusuy, perfecto! conectó de inmediato!
<virusuy> Guest28301: buenisimo
<Guest28301> ahora, tengo otra consulta, si tienes algo de tiempo
<Guest28301> instalé el ambiente KDE, (actualmente estoy en el ambiente por defecto de 11.10)
<Guest28301> pero aparecen un montón de bugs, no se incian aplicaciones simplescomo Konsole, etc...
<Guest28301> habrá quedado mal instalado?
<virusuy> no deberia
<virusuy> pero puede ser una posibilidad
<Guest28301> hay forma de solucionarlo?
<virusuy> cuando ejecutas konsole, te dice algo ?
<virusuy> te devuelve algun mensaje ?
<Guest28301> aparece una ventana indicando que se calló, y me pregunta si quiero enviar un reporte con el bug
<Guest28301> además, cuando se abre una ventana cualquiera, la barra superior aparece desplazada hacia la derecha y la barra inferior igual
<virusuy> pah es raro, la verdad nunca me paso
<Guest28301> voy a cambiarme a kde ahora, y voy a ver si puedo entrar acá.... 1 minuto plis
<carlos_> virusuy, se corrigió el problema del desplazamiento, pero me aparece una ventana que dice: "Kosole - The KDE Crash Handler"
<virusuy> carlos_: no tengo mucha idea de eso
<virusuy> lamentablmente
<carlos_> :(
<videonet16> buenos dias , sabe alguien sobre algun conversor de videos para ubuntu que sea tan completo como format factory  que hasta permite fusionar videos?
<Black-Seigor> prueba con Winff
<Black-Seigor> sudo aptitude install winff
<Black-Seigor> (01:01:35) videonet16: buenos dias , sabe alguien sobre algun conversor de videos para ubuntu que sea tan completo como format factory  que hasta permite fusionar videos?
<videonet16> con winff puse la gui en -x en vez de -e para que funcionase pero al usar lubuntu con la terminal lx hace que no funcione
<videonet16> probe con la terminal de gnome y sucedio lo mismo
<Black-Seigor> debes de descargar los ubuntu restricted-extras  e instalar el winff
<Black-Seigor> o en sudefecto el ffmpeg
<videonet16> black-seigor es posible que format factory funcionara bien usadolo con wine en ubuntu?
<Black-Seigor> no lo conosco pero te aseguro que si, teniendo las ultimas librerias de wine
<Black-Seigor> wine + winetricks
<videonet16> ya que el archivo de descarga es de unos 40mb quizas alli se encuentren recoladas en el mismo archivo todas las librerias necesarias
<videonet16> recoladas no ....recopiladas
<Black-Seigor> estoy descargando format factory y posterior instlar en wine en un momento te cuento
<videonet16> black śeigor ok gracias por el detalle
<Black-Seigor> se instala correctamente pero a la hora de iniciar, me da un error de dependencias incumplidas, pienso que son algunas dll nativas de windows...
<Black-Seigor> sigue intentando con el winff yo lo uso para convertir los videos de youtube a otros formatos...
<videonet16> pero se cierra a continucaion del error el software o sigue funcionando?
<Black-Seigor> despues de la instalacion se esta ejecutando pero sin verlo en la pantalla
<Black-Seigor> y como es un programa grafico sino loves, como lo puedes utilizar..
<videonet16> blak seigor usas el compiz
<Black-Seigor> yes
<videonet16> reinicialo con compiz ico
<Black-Seigor> deja desactivarlo ojala se arregle el problema
<videonet16> y a ver si se restablece la grafica de format factory
<videonet16> no hace falta desactivar el compiz solo prueba primero a reiniciarlo
<videonet16> con las opciones del compiz ico
<Black-Seigor> no reinicie el compiz y sigue sin verse el gui de format factory
<Black-Seigor> se que esta activo por que loveo en la consola...
<Black-Seigor> pero sin salida grafica...
<Black-Seigor> deja y busco otro convertidor grafico...
<videonet16> estas usando tu distro en modo grafico por defecto?
<Black-Seigor> yes
<videonet16> entonces eres otro purista tecnocrata de ubuntu?
<Black-Seigor> yes
<videonet16> entonces yo como usuario muy basico de ubuntu no puedo tener espacio en este sitio?
<Black-Seigor> los videos los convierto con wonff y los pego o doy efectos con pittivi o openshot
<Black-Seigor> si solo tienes que relajarte
<Black-Seigor> hay multitu de erramientas para lo que tu quieres
<Black-Seigor>  solo que tienes que acostumbrarte a utilizarlas
<Black-Seigor> tambien vlc te sirve para convertir videos
<videonet16> ok pero para aquellos users basicos de ubuntu estan de enhorabuena porque format factory con wine en ubuntu mejor que en windows felicidades  a todos ellos
<videonet16> ---funciona mejor que en windows, comprobado
<Black-Seigor> deja y salgo y en un minuto voy a ver si corre el format factory  sin todos los efectos que tengo...
<videonet16> black seigor yo lo uso con compiz y format factory funciona incluso mejor que en windows
<videonet16> pero en vez de usar el explorador de windows para wine hay que usar el de linux para encuntrar los archivos
<videonet16> gestionados
<maxus> hola gente !!
<Black-Seigor> hola
<maxus> mmmm
<videonet16> black-seigor alguna novedad?
<Black-Seigor> hola lo que pasa es como te dije un error de dependencias del wine la loibreria que no deja usar el programa convertidor es odbc32.dll
<videonet16> que ubuntu estas usando?
<Black-Seigor> voy a ver si con el winetricks lo resuelvo
<Black-Seigor> 10.04
<videonet16> yo uso el ubuntu 11.04 y el 10.10 y el format factory cumple su trabajo con wine igual de bien o mejor que en windows
<videonet16> sin añadir ninguna libreria solo con lo que proporciona el archivo de descarga
<Black-Seigor> la version del formatfactory que descargue es la 270
<maxus> gente, saben si despues de instalar LXDE en ubuntu puedo despues en cualquier momento cambiar a gnome, kde o LXDE sin ningún problema ?
<videonet16> si debe de ser la ultima que es con la que por sorpresa me funciona  a mi
<videonet16> maxus si lo puedes hacer desde pantalla de acceso de ubuntu y alli lo desbloqueas y eliges el tipo de escritorio que te permita ubuntu clasico u otros
<Black-Seigor> que bueno que te funciona, yo en mi caso voy a quedar picandole asta que corra, ya que en mi sona e instaldo muchos ubuntus 10.04 y no quiero que mis clientes tengas este problema, voy aver lo de lalibreria odbc32.dll por que faya en mi wine
<videonet16> unity no por dios ese no jamas abominacion de canonica
<maxus> bien, gracias...por ahora me ahorro la pantalla de acceso porque me dá flojera estar logeandome cada que la enciendo :-)
<maxus> pero creo que será necesario si instalo otro gestor como LXDE, no es así ?
<videonet16> black seigor que te piden en especial tus clientes de ubuntu ?
<videonet16> lo mas principal
<videonet16> black seigo acaso te piden tus clientes un ubuntu lo mas windoneado posible?
<maxus> hace 1 semana me trajeron 2 PCs q estaban hasta la m../&&% de virus . . . les propuse instalar ubuntu y cuando vieron la 1a. con todo y compiz funcionando . . . se maravillaron ante algo desconocido!!
<maxus> pero eso sí ...ningún detalle q les recuerde a los de redmont
<maxus> bueno, algo flojo el canal por ahora...nos vemos más tarde...bye
<maxus> en la pagina oficial de lxde hay varias opciones de descarga pero nada menciona a ubuntu, las más parecidas son debian version i386 y lubuntu versión i386 . . .es alguna de estas ?
<videonet16> maxus la la pagina oficial de lxde menciona a peppermint o sea al pepe de menta?
<maxus> no, no lo tiene
<videonet16> maxus , pues si tegusta la distro de linuxmint con peppermint podrias tener un linuxmint en lxde
<maxus> bien, veamos primero si le queda algunas de las que mencionan
<videonet16> yo quiero una vpn autoinstalable , autoconfigurable , que no sea tor y que funcione en ubuntu ya sea con el nativo o con wine ? hay alguna esperanza?
<maxus> ya probaste si funciona hotspot shield en wine? es por ahora el mejor en windows
<videonet16> hotspot shield tengo mis dudas de que sea el mejor hay otros en mi opinion que son mas robustos en el anonimato
<maxus> pero me refiero a la velocidad
<videonet16> si en velocidad es muy generos tratandose de una vpn pagada con publicidad
<maxus> hay otros mejores como dices pero te conectas como si aún usaras modem normal :-)
<videonet16> pero en el anonimato no premium pongo mis dudas
<videonet16> aun no se porque tor por ejemplo usado en ubuntu puede ser mas anonimo que una vpn de pago premium? alguna idea
<videonet16> de porque a tor se le teme y se le cataloga como el mas anonimo
<videonet16> por que va separado al preguntar otro vicio mio
<maxus> pues hace un tiempo lo usé en win y no me respondió como pensaba
<videonet16> tor debe ser virtualizado primero para que proporcione un anonimato incluso usando los plugins  como el de los vpn de pago
<videonet16> alguien que tenga la llave para entrar a ot que me deje entrar pls no se lo dire a nadie
<videonet16> ya alguien ha hecho pruebas del funcionamiento de format factory con wine en ubuntu?
<Black-Seigor> para: VIDEONET16.... hola yo denuevo solo para comunicarte que si core al 100% el format-factory en wine teniendo instalada la ultima version de wine y las librerias originales de windows xp, odbcint.dll y odbc32.dll
<Black-Seigor> no puedo dormir ciento que me muero, tengo dolor de cabeza y mucha gripa.... con escurrimiento nasal. soy un desatre... quiero a mi mama mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
<videonet16> black seigor no quiero que te mueras pero si te mueres podrias dejarme algo en el testamento de valor
<Black-Seigor> ok
<videonet16> con tu compu me bastaria debe de molar en cantidad
<videonet16> black-seigor podrias publicar y colgar esa compilacion que has hecho de format factory para wine?
<videonet16> mucha gente te estaria agradecida
<videonet16> de todas formas por si por el uso continuo de format factory viera que fallara  anotare las librerias aportadas
<videonet16> ok ya he descubierto la clave para poder entrar a ot por fin ahora entrare con esa clave
<lanber> hola el teclado se me ha pasado a ingles y no se como ponerlo a espa;ol
<videonet16> lamber tienes la miniaplicavion de teclado en el escritorio gnome?
<lanber> no
<videonet16> lanber aplicala desde el panel de gnome en añadir miniaplicaciones - teclado
<lanber> panel de gnome, no encuentro el simbolo de pregunta
<lanber> estoy en ubuntu clasic
<videonet16> en preferencias ves a configuracion de teclado
<videonet16> menu - sistema - preferencias- configuracion de teclado
<lanber> ya pero no me da la opcion de cambiar el teclado
<videonet16> pues a mi si y del todo
<lanber> a mi me da 2 opciones de teclado, si se mantiene pulsada la tecla y la velocidad del teclado
<lanber> y luego otra pesta;a con atajos de teclado
<lanber> y nada mas
<lanber> nada no puedo
<videonet16> lanber esta en preferencias mas abajo en teclado
<lanber> ya hay he estado
<lanber> y es lo que te comentado
<videonet16> o sea dese preferencias-teclado - distrivuciones de teclado no puedes cambiar la configu del lenguaje de tu teclado?
<lanber> no
<videonet16> lanber es curioso pero esas cosas no sulen pasar en windows la calidad no tiene cararter de privativo o de libre sino de calidad siempre de calidad en esa batalla quien gana ubuntu o windows?
<fosco_> <videonet16> lanber es curioso pero esas cosas no sulen pasar en windows la calidad no tiene cararter de privativo o de libre sino de calidad siempre de calidad en esa batalla quien gana ubuntu o windows? <- vaya chorrada de comentario ;)
<fzeta> bon día ;)
<fzeta> bon día ;)
<lanber> porque  me dice derente que un disco solo es de lectura
<lanber> cuando he podico copiar borrar y hacer lo que me diera la gana
<mimecar> el disco puede tener errores y el sistema lo monta como solo lectura
<lanber> y como puedo arreglarlo
<mimecar> ¿que sistema de archivos tiene?
<lanber> tiene xp
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso no es un sistema de archivos
<lanber> estaba copiando cosas de ubuntu al disco de win y se ha apagado el ordenador
<mimecar> fat32, ntfs...
<lanber> apartir de este hecho ya no puedo escribir
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos tienes en ese disco duro
<lanber> si
<lanber> tengo 3 discos
<lanber> uno con ubuntu otro con win xp y otro con win7
<lanber> y desde ubuntu no puedo hacer nada en los 2 de win
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos tienen las particiones de windows?
<mimecar> si no lo sabes, inicia cada windows y comprueba los errores
<lanber> eso voy a hacer
<DragonDeLaFuria> holaaaaaa
<DragonDeLaFuria> hablan español verdad?
<mimecar> si
<DragonDeLaFuria> xd
<DragonDeLaFuria> genial
<DragonDeLaFuria> piola
<DragonDeLaFuria> oigan entren a /join #puppy-es
<DragonDeLaFuria> Todo Sobre Puppy Linux En Español
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: el canal es de ubuntu
<DragonDeLaFuria> aaa
<DragonDeLaFuria> okey
<DragonDeLaFuria> ya entiendo
<DragonDeLaFuria> p4ero
<DragonDeLaFuria> yo uso linux puppy
<DragonDeLaFuria> alguien sabe un canal español
<xangua> y esto todavía sigue siento ubuntu
<DragonDeLaFuria> de puppy linux
<DragonDeLaFuria> porfis
<xangua> que no lo acabas de poner¿...
<DragonDeLaFuria> si pero
<DragonDeLaFuria> ese canal no tiene nadie conectado
<DragonDeLaFuria> necesito otro
<DragonDeLaFuria> oigan
<DragonDeLaFuria> mi ubuntu tengo firefox
<DragonDeLaFuria> y no me andan los juegos flash
<DragonDeLaFuria> que necesito aser para arreglar eso?
<xangua> instalar el flashplugin de adobe
<DragonDeLaFuria> y que es eso
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: no tenías puppy?
<DragonDeLaFuria> pero
<DragonDeLaFuria> esque
<DragonDeLaFuria> tengo 2 pc
<DragonDeLaFuria> una puppy y otra ubuntu
<Pupuser402> ayudenme con el flash player
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Pupuser402> 0.5.5.1
<mimecar> ¿esa es tu versión de ubuntu?
<Pupuser402> si
<mimecar> esa versión no existe, la 0.5.5
<mimecar> abre una consola, pon "uname -a"
<cossier> Pupuser402: este no es un canal de soporte de Puppy linux
<mimecar> y pon la salida del comando
<Pupuser402> ok
<Pupuser402> aver
<Pupuser402> talvez me equivoque
<Pupuser402> vere
<mimecar> !enter Pupuser402
<kubot> Pupuser402: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Pupuser402> !ENTER MIMECAR
<kubot> MIMECAR: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<Pupuser402> !enter mimecar
<mimecar> Pupuser402: si quieres que el servidor te tire del irc de nuevo pon 2 palabras por línea
<Pupuser402> ya vi
<Pupuser402> mi version es
<Pupuser402> 11.04
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software flash-plugin
<Pupuser402> Ustedes nisiquieran son mods porque me disen eso ademas no pueden echarme
<Pupuser402> cual es el centro de software?
<xangua> aplicaciones-centro de software
<cossier> Pupuser402: no tientes a la suerte !!
<mimecar> Pupuser402: el servidor tiene una protección contra flood (muchas líneas seguidas)
<mimecar> si haces saltar la protección, el servidor te desconecta
<DragonDeLaFuria> ajjajaajaj
<DragonDeLaFuria> pero no son mods
<DragonDeLaFuria> !g clubpenguin
<kubot> DragonDeLaFuria: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<DragonDeLaFuria> xd
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: en el canal si que hay moderadores
<mimecar> comportate y abre el centro de software
<DragonDeLaFuria> que es el centro de sfoftware???????????
<cossier> DragonDeLaFuria: eres un troll ?? comportate!!
<mimecar> lo tienes en el menú superior, primera opción
<DragonDeLaFuria> jaaaajajaja
<DragonDeLaFuria> si
<DragonDeLaFuria> ya vi el menu software
<DragonDeLaFuria> que ago ahora?
<DragonDeLaFuria> !seen kubot
<kubot> kubot was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 2 years, 7 weeks, 1 day, 1 hour, 41 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: <kubot> :p
<xangua> lo buscas y lo instalas
<DragonDeLaFuria> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mimecar> instala flash-plugin
<DragonDeLaFuria> tienes 2 años kubooooooooooooot
<DragonDeLaFuria> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<DragonDeLaFuria> sos bot?
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: comportate por favor
<DragonDeLaFuria> ok
<DragonDeLaFuria> nose enverdad
<DragonDeLaFuria> cual es ese centor software
<mimecar> ¿has abiero el menú superior de ubuntu?
<DragonDeLaFuria> si
<mimecar> en el primer menú tienes el centro de software la final
<DragonDeLaFuria> a
<DragonDeLaFuria> ok
<DragonDeLaFuria> y que ay
<DragonDeLaFuria> aaaaaaaaa
<DragonDeLaFuria> listo
<DragonDeLaFuria> lo estoy instalando
<DragonDeLaFuria> va en 5 %
<DragonDeLaFuria> instalando .pet
<DragonDeLaFuria> xd
<DragonDeLaFuria> xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddi9jijda
<DragonDeLaFuria> aidaiiduhhghdahdahhdhahdahahahah
<DragonDeLaFuria> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: comportate por favor
<mimecar> o tendrás que dejar el canal
<DragonDeLaFuria> tengo 11111111111111111113 años
<DragonDeLaFuria> digo
<DragonDeLaFuria> 13
<DragonDeLaFuria> muajajajjajaa
<mimecar> ¿te vas a comportar?
<DragonDeLaFuria> chiquiton pero peligroso
<DragonDeLaFuria> chiquito pero peligroso
<DragonDeLaFuria> xddddddddddddddddddd
<cossier> meterle un ban ya este a venido a trollear
<mimecar> si o no
<DragonDeLaFuria> perdon
<DragonDeLaFuria> no digo nada mas
<DragonDeLaFuria> Buaaa
<DragonDeLaFuria> buaaa (llorando)
<DragonDeLaFuria> no uso el chat desde mozilla
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: si no te comportas no vuelves a entrar
<DragonDeLaFuria> uso el XCHAT
<DragonDeLaFuria> perdon
<DragonDeLaFuria> pense que no eras moder
<DragonDeLaFuria> ador
<DragonDeLaFuria> moderador
<mimecar> te tienes que comportar aunque no haya moderadores
<fzeta> no tengáis misericordia, soló así aprenderá
<DragonDeLaFuria> mimecar
<DragonDeLaFuria> no savia que eras mod
<DragonDeLaFuria> tu si eres mod
<DragonDeLaFuria> por eso me kickeastes
<mimecar> DragonDeLaFuria: la siguiente tontería tendrás que dejar el canal
<DragonDeLaFuria> y isistes un truco
<DragonDeLaFuria> farsante!
<DragonDeLaFuria> grr
<DragonDeLaFuria> te ases pasar por guest
<DragonDeLaFuria> por solo invitado
<mimecar> ¿lo dejas ya?
<DragonDeLaFuria> todos escuchen eso el mod es un estafador
<DragonDeLaFuria> y no me importa
<DragonDeLaFuria> banneame
<DragonDeLaFuria> soy fuerte
<DragonDeLaFuria> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<fzeta> DragonDeLaFuria: lárgate
<mimecar> ya tiene puesto un silencio
<fzeta> xDD
<mimecar> ahora le ha saltado la otra protección
<Tiffon> no se cansa el tio no
<Tiffon> jijijijij
<cossier> ya se fue el Dragon !! mwhahahaaha
<mimecar> cossier: ha tenido unos cuantos avisos para que se comportara
<mimecar> al final ha activado la protección del canal de entradas / salidas seguidas
<cossier> si
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene tablet genius?
<celu> ¿Como ago para que mi foro tenga users?
<mimecar> celu: si las preguntas no están relacionadas con ubuntu usa el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot celu
<kubot> celu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> ¿seguimos con lo del sitio de host?
<cousteau> ¿cómo se hace para recuperar la contraseña o hacer acciones de root en un pc al que se tiene acceso físico?
<cousteau> hace poco probé entrando en recovery mode, pero eso monta los discos como sólo lectura y no hay nada que hacer
<cousteau> (en particular, quiero cambiar el grub de un pc)
<dylan66> cousteau,  colocando un 1 al lado del kernel en grub se entra como administrador
<cousteau> ah ok
<dylan66> no recuerdo si sirve tambien para sisitemas basados en debian
<dylan66> yo lo probe en fedora
<niceplace> yo creo que me haré de fedora en adelante
<niceplace> is that a good idea?
<cousteau> niceplace, ni idea, prueba
<niceplace> yo ya he probado muchas veces fedora
<cousteau> (pero luego no entres aquí pidiendo ayuda de fedora)
<niceplace> ya claro xD
<cousteau> (como algunos han hecho, y se han enfadado mucho cuando no se la hemos dado)
<niceplace> opensuse se ve ben tambien
<niceplace> pero no soy muy de kde
<cousteau> sí, alguna vez lo he visto... anyway, esto es más de offtopic
<DragonDestructor> wow
<DragonDestructor> hola
<niceplace> HOla
<DragonDestructor> xd
<DragonDestructor> quien me conoce
<niceplace> yo
<DragonDestructor> estaba hoy demaniana
<DragonDestructor> dragondelafuria
<DragonDestructor> era
<DragonDestructor> xd
<DragonDestructor> o pupuser
<DragonDestructor> me conoces?
<DragonDestructor> pone privado
<file_not_found> hola
<niceplace> hola file_not_found
<file_not_found> no sabes si existe un front-end para mencoder
<file_not_found> ?
<niceplace> no
<Inframundo> consulto: como se puede crear un usplash propio para cambiarlo en ubuntu 11.04 Natty ( lei en la red de que usando el usplash y el libusplash-dev se puede colocar ) pero la cuestion es que no hay libusplash-dev en synaptic de lo cual no puedo instalarlo en el sistema de lo cual no se si existe otra forma de cambiar la pantalla de inicio de carga del sistema por una diseñada por uno mismo!
<niceplace> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=front-end+para+mencoder
<morfeo> seniores habra algun programa para hacer efecto panoramico en ubuntu?
<file_not_found> necesito convertir un video avi a mp4
<file_not_found> para poder editarlo en cinelerra
<niceplace> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=avi+a+mp4+linux
<mimecar> niceplace: poner ese enlace no ayuda mucho
<cossier> morfeo: ¿?
<niceplace> iba poner del efecto panoramico tambien
<morfeo> cossier, unir varias fotos que paresca un recorrido, o uno tipo burbuja
<niceplace> cortando y pengando
<niceplace> calculas el pixel y ya está
<morfeo> niceplace: cossier http://www.jowellyrandy.com/elmomento/
<morfeo> niceplace: cossier ?
<niceplace> es bonito sí
<niceplace> eso de foto debe tener muy poco
<file_not_found> alguien ha usado cinelerra?
<file_not_found> es muy buen editor pero no lee muchos formatos de video
<file_not_found> !cinelerra
<kubot> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<niceplace> mejor openshot
<niceplace> !openshot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'openshot'.
<file_not_found> no es profesional cinelerra
<file_not_found> tengo que convertir un video a mp4 con codec de video h.264/AVC y audio Mpeg-4 aac
<file_not_found> el video esta en fullhd
 * xoan buenas
<Nooox> hails a tod@s
<niceplace> hail
<rengo> holas
<rengo> quie aca sabe sobre servers?
<rengo> y virtuales por q tengo consuklta de sobre seguridad
<Nooox> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg
<Nooox>   No se pudo conectar a 88.247.165.242:8088:
<Nooox> alguien tiene idea de por que me esta tirando ese error no me conecta a nada desde la terminal
<rengo> que error te tira Nooox
<Nooox> no me descarga nada siempre me da un error de conexion
<Nooox> trate de cambiar de servidor y lo mismo
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> alguien conoce el funcionamiento de amixer ??
<Andurino> estoy intentando encontrar "el dispositivo" para mutear el micro y vincularlo a una tecla
<Andurino> amixer set Capture toggle -> lo hace en la tarjeta (mixer o canal) pero mi dispostivo de captura es por bluetouch y no encuentro "tarjeta"
<Andurino> solo me salen (salvo error de apreciacion, los canales del hardware de la tarjeta de la placa)
<Mikelevel> como puedo averiguar donde encontrar una libreria llamada "Pod::Usage" ?
<Andurino> esa referemcia tiene pinta de ser una llamada a una funcion de una libreria, no dice mucho para ayudar a encontrarla, salvo que alguien le haya ocurrido algo similar, o indiques en que te sale ese error
<Mikelevel> es una dependencia de un programa
<Mikelevel> es lo q me indican
<Andurino> una simple busqueda en google indica que es un componente del lenguaje perl
<Mikelevel> todo lo q veo refiere a perl-doc
<Mikelevel> pero no me cuadra q sea parte de la documentacion no se
<Andurino> parece un componente basico, es de suponer que en algun lado te ha de indicar que debes tener "algo" sobre perl instalado
<Mikelevel> si , habia varias cosas de perl en la lista
<Andurino> puedes tirar por la calle del medio, gestor de paquetes
<Mikelevel> bueno , ejecuto el script y parece que funciona con perl-doc , supongo q mas adelante se quejara de algo si realmente no es ese el paquete jeje
<Andurino> mira lo obvio
<Andurino> si el paquete perl lo tienes instalado
<Andurino> por la llamada parece que es de ese paquete, eso no quita que te hagan falta mas
<rengo> alguie sabe sobre serves seguridad y virtualisacion?
<Andurino> mu poco, tu pregunta haber, (yo estoy mas interesado en clusterin remoto , y obviamente hay ssh ....)
<Andurino> esas cosillas de ejecutar un proceso de una maquina en otra con distintas arquitecturas y so
<Andurino> complicado de ..... (pon el adjetivo)
<Andurino> Mikelevel-> perld-doc solo es documentacion no librerias (salvo error)
<Andurino> rengo-> ¿preguntas?
<rengo> Andurino: quiero info asegurar internamente virtuales y server fisico
<rengo> como hago iptabless lmitar internamente server entre fisico y las vituales
<Andurino> a que te refieres??
<Andurino> quieres que ambos tenga acceso a internet pero que no se vean en local?
<Andurino> quieres que se vean en local y uno de ellos tenga acceso??
<Andurino> cual es tu plantemiento de red??
<Andurino> con que realizas la virtualizacion y de que?
<rengo> tengo asegurado la fisica  sin acceso desdeinternet pero si tiene una virtual acceso desde ssh de internet
<rengo> pero usen virtual como uente ahaciala fisica
<rengo> todas vituales tienen bridge puente acceso interno e internet
<rengo> fisica entre ellas
<Andurino> con que estas "digiriendo" la politica? iptables, firewall, routter??
<Andurino> todas?
<Andurino> para evitar que la virutal tenga acceso a la fisica, en la fisica niega la ip conocida de tu virtual.
<Andurino> ah, pero la tienes por dhcp? no?
<Andurino> tendras entonces que hacerlo con rangos
<rengo> Andurino:  entedi bien eso como es?
<Andurino> en la virutal tienes ip fija o dinamica (lo facil es fija)
<rengo> por ej comparten carpetas o directorios entre virtuales y fisica como hace eso?
<rengo> todos uso ip fija
<Andurino> depende de conque estes virutalizando
<rengo> asta fisica
<rengo> virtualbox
<Andurino> aja
<Andurino> vale
<rengo> por eso tengo proteger internamente ssh, telnel , etc pero comparten directorios
<Andurino> para negar acceso por red-> en el firewalll, o en el routter tienes que NEGAR EL ACCESO A LA IP DE LA MAQUINA VIRUAL
<rengo> como?
<Andurino> que firewall tienes? ¿que routter tienes? adivino no soy..
<rengo> fisica virtuales ccederinternet por medio router fisico
<rengo> aca mas duda interna server
<rengo> linksys router
<rengo> solo protege router
<rengo> fisica bloqado 65535
<Andurino> el router sirve para mas cosillas que bloquear puertos
<Andurino> para no complicarte demasiado la vida, instala el firestarter
<rengo> lo se funcionmes router duda copteger internamente entre virutales fisica
<rengo> crear regla iptables para eso peo compartir directorios usa puerto no tengo bloquealos
<rengo> Andurino:
<Andurino> la aplicacion tiene entorno "visual" de modo que te sera mas sencillo
<rengo> minimo solo bloqueo sshy telnet
<rengo> cual es puedo usar esa funcion?
<Andurino> rengo-> instala firestarter
<Andurino> ok?
<rengo> ok
<rengo> eso dondlo intalo en la fisica?
<Andurino> en ambas si quieres, pero principalmente en la fisica seria suficiente y menos rompe cabezas
<rengo> *and eso se istala fisica configuro bloquee aacesovirtuales sshy telnet?
<rengo> Andurino:
<rengo> y mas recomedas bloquee?
<Andurino> no
<Andurino> tienes que permitir ese trafico EXCLUSIVO -> HACIA LA IP-> DE LA MAQUINA VIRUTAL
<rengo> and quiero no usen virtuales como puente acceso al a fisica
<rengo> Andurino:
<Andurino> EL RESTO SE BLOQUEA
<rengo> que es trafico exclisivo?
<rengo> dejapoco duda eso Andurino
<rengo> nol oentiedomucho
<Andurino> pues que solo permites redireccionar ssh hacia la ip 192.168.2.125 por ejemplo
<Andurino> hacia cualquier otra ip -> es denegado
<rengo> idea bloquearlo
<rengo> idea sshy  telnet sea bloquado
<rengo> virtuales noaccedan a la fisica
<rengo> alguien hackea virtual quede hay no pueda acceder ala fisica
<Andurino> si bloqueas ssh y telnet en el firestarter de la maquina fisica y no lo redireccionas, no es posible usar estos servicios en la virutal
<Andurino> si alguien te hackea la virual solo tiene acceso a lo que hayas permitido
<rengo> no se pde usar fisica y bloqear no tenga acesosalas virtuales?
<Andurino> como ya te dije antes puedes bloquear el trafico entre la virtual y la fisica
<rengo> solo hachean virtual no puedan usarcomo puente  la fisica o otra virtuales?
<Andurino> depende de como hayas configurado la red
<rengo> como puente virtuales
<Andurino> necesitas que las maquinas se vean (mismo rango)
<Andurino> pero puedes negar el trafico entre las maquinas
<rengo> exacto ip estaticay probada
<rengo> mareo poco esto
<rengo> and dejo dudas
<rengo> no se podre hacerlo
<Andurino> de modo que se impide cualquier acceso de cualquier tipo entre la virutal y la fisica por la red (por extension local y wan)
<Nooox> como podria checkear mi sistema si me dice que al parecer a una descarga que no me deja actualizar
<mimecar> Nooox: pon el error en pastebin
<Gus81> hola, se me acaba de "romper" la ruedita del mouse, no anda, no sube ni baja en Firefox ni en ningun lado, busque la solucion en google, puse unas lineas en el xorg.conf pero no paso nada y las volvi a eliminar, alguna idea?
<xangua> compra un nuevo ratón¿
<Gus81> xangua: dije romper metaforicamente, derepente dejo de funcionar, no se rompio fisicamente
<Gus81> me paso despues de hacer un apt-get autoclean y autoremove, tendra algo que ver?
<mimecar> si te ha pasado al poco de hacerlo es posible
<Gus81> claro... alguna idea de como arreglarlo?
<mimecar> solución bestia, reinstala el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<Gus81> mimecar:  uso Kubuntu
<mimecar> pues kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> Nooox: primero sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> después intenta hacer la instalación
<mimecar> pon todo en pastebin
<Gus81> mimecar:  como seria? apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<mimecar> si, me parece que ese es el nombre del metapaquete
<Gus81> mimecar:  se me va a borrar o a resetear todo el entorno grafico quedando por defoult?
<mimecar> eso instalará los paquetes que te falten para "cumplir" kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> tus datos se mantienen
<Gus81> ok
<Gus81> buenisimo
<Nooox> http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD
<Nooox> mimecar : http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD
<mimecar> W: Imposible obtener http://www.lug.bu.edu/mirror/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/InRelease
<mimecar> ¿que mirrors estas usando?
<mimecar> ¿seguro que ese equipo está conectado a la red?
<Andurino> mimecar-> sabrias indicarme como puedo manejar el mic de un dispositivo blutouch (QUIERO MUTEARLO,  por teclado) pero amixer solo me ve los dispositivos de la tarjeta fisica. ....
<mimecar> en el panel de control de gnome puedes asociar acciones a las teclas
<mimecar> seguramente tienes la de ponerlo en silencio
<Andurino> si eso lo tengo heco me falta el "comando"
<mimecar> no hay comando
<mimecar> es una acción que puedes hacer
<Andurino> sip
<Andurino> amixer set Capture toggle -> este comando hace que el canal del dispositivo (default)->canal -> Capture cambie a on/of
<Andurino> el problem es que no me figura (no se listar , para indicar que es otro) que el dispositivo es uno distinto al la tarjeta de sonido (default)
<Nooox> mimicar  los de usa
<Andurino> no tiene parametro de listar "dispositivos" si de selecionar ¿cual? (ese es el problem)
<mimecar> ¿quieres poner en silencio una segunda tarjeta que no se está usando?
<Gus81> mimecar:  no me deja isntalarlo, me dice que ya esta en su version mas reciente
<Andurino> mimecar-> tengo mi tarjeta fisica + dispositivo bluetouch por el cual hablo por voz ip (por la aplicacion que sea, mumble ej)
<Andurino> amixer me muestra todos los canales del dispotivo fisico, pero no del bluetouch, de manera que no puedo indicarle que se cambie
<Andurino> me sigues?
<Andurino> me dice mutear el mic  vale pero es el de la clavija de atras.. este es el de la tarjeta de sonido fisica
<Andurino> o cualquier otro canal
<Gus81> http://pastebin.com/AXqa1YwR
<Andurino> mi tarjeta tiene "todos" los habituales de un 5.1
<Andurino> quiero cambiar la tarjeta, pero me indica que el 1 no existe....???
<Andurino> sin embargo existe
<Nooox>  http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD   alquien me le puede dar un vistaso y prolly decirme a que se debe eso
<Andurino> Noox-> andas con gnupg??
<Andurino> veo gpg no se me imagino que quieres instalar en .so para el php para gpg
<Andurino> igual me equivoco
<Nooox> nonas solo intente hacer el apt-get update
<Nooox> pero no me da nada me dice lo que se ve ahy
<Andurino> entoces lo que ocurre es que tus app (direcciones de repositorios) te estan dando el coñazo
<Nooox> parece trate de cambiar los mirrors y me da igual
<Andurino> seguramente esten caidos
<Andurino> salva las direccioenes, y elimina repositorios
<Nooox> cuando abro el gestor de actualizaciones me dice que no se puede actualizar poueda ser que una instalacion fue mal o algo asi
<Andurino> parece un problema de "ese estilo" nada relevante (salvo que requieras los repositorios)
<Andurino> ve a origenes de sofware
<Andurino> y deja "el habitual"
<Andurino> ese error es o bien porque el servidor esta caido o lo añadiste sin saber que estaba caido
<Nooox> estoy en el habitual
<Andurino> de todos modos, no es un "big problem"
<Andurino> solo tienes en origenes de software 1 o 2 entradas???
<Nooox> it doesnt seem like it
<Nooox> como asi
<Andurino> lo siento no hablo ingles, soy persona hablo ubuntu
<Andurino> je je
<Nooox> haaha
<Andurino> en origines de software... debes tener "en teoria" los que ponen canonigal
<Nooox> aja
<macram> Nooox, por favor, no nos dejes el 'algo así', peganos el error concreto ;)
<Andurino> los demas son -> "añadidos" que pueden funcionar o no (si no funcionan te dan error, exatamente ese)
<Nooox> ok solo dejo el canonical/
<Andurino> cual es el "culpable"... pues fijandose (adivino no soy)
<Andurino> no es canonigal
<Andurino> eso si te lo digo
<Nooox> ok parce re bien voy a tratar
<Andurino> mimecar-> alguna idea??
<Nooox> Andurino nada ni dejandolo solo en el canonigal
<Andurino> tienes "pendiente" algun update??
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿tu equipo tiene conexión?
<Nooox> si
<Andurino> sudo apt update
<mimecar> ¿puedes hacer ping a las máquinas de los repositorios?
<Andurino> y luego actualizar
<Nooox> ese pastebin fue de ese apt-get update
<Andurino> creo que solo has indicado que no busque, pero no se actulizo la lista "activa"
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Nooox> 11.10
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<Andurino> has instalado algo??
<Nooox> ayer creo
<Andurino> algo que no esta en canonigal (obivamente)
<macram> Nooox, por favor, enseñanos tu sources.list y el error concreto que te tira apt-get update
<macram> Andurino, por favor, CANONICAL
<Andurino> je je bien, alguien se dio cuen
<Andurino> del error intencionado -> canonical vs canonigal :)
<Andurino> aunque creo que eso no era un problem...
<Nooox> macram  http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD
<Nooox> eso es lo que me da luego de hacerlo
<mimecar> Nooox: el servidor 88.247.165.242 está caído
<macram> acabo de comprobar precisamente eso
<macram> solucion facil: abre los origenes del software
<macram> y cambia de servidor
<macram> uno dentro de tu pais o en un pais vecino siempre te funcionará mejor
<macram> yo por ejemplo utilizo uno en portugal (vivo en extremadura)
<Nooox> lo trate
<Andurino> Noox parece de america latina (por las expresiones)
<macram> Andurino, es irrelevante, sabrá elegir un servidor en bolivia, en colombia, en argentina o donde viva ;)
<Andurino> usa alguna direccion de ese ambito america latina
<Andurino> nunca es irrelevante el conocimento
<Andurino> la presuposicion si es un problema
<macram> Andurino, a ver, quiero decir, me es irrelevante donde viva puesto que hay mirrors repartidos por todo el mundo ;)
<mimecar> niños....
<Nooox> soy de colombia
<Andurino> que si/no si da igual el mirrot y no porque es mejor uno cercano
<Nooox> pero resido en usa
<Nooox> coloque canada y nada
<macram> Nooox, es raro
<Andurino> Noox, firewall??
<Nooox> nonas
<mimecar> Nooox: cuando tengas otro mirror, haz un ping a la IP
<macram> http://extras.ubuntu.com no existe
<mimecar> macram: la web esa si
<macram> mimecar, acabo de hacer un ping a extras.ubuntu.com y me dice que unknown host
<mimecar> macram: estoy dentro de la web
<macram> vale, si, ahora si me funciona
<macram> perdon
<mimecar> firefox la abre
<mimecar> :P
<mimecar> firefox 1 , ping 0
<Nooox> cambie pero me sigue deiciendom que se trata de conectar a 88.247.165.242
<mimecar> Nooox: no lo puedes haber cambiado y tener la misma ip
<macram> a ver, es probable que ese repo no se modifique cuando cambias los origenes del software
<mimecar> es posible
<mimecar> ¿que mirror has usado Nooox ?
<Nooox>  http://gpl.savoirfairelinux.net/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/Release.gpg
<mimecar> ese mirror lo has sacado desde el centro de software?
<xangua> de donde rayos sacaste todo eso Nooox :/
<macram> Nooox, sabes lo que es eso, ¿verdad?
<root__> hola
<Nooox> lol
<root__> que tal
<Nooox>  http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release.gpg
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿lo seleccionas con el centro de software?
<Nooox> origenes lo tenia en usa y lo trate de cambiar a canada
<macram> Nooox, pero sabes lo que es ese link que estás pegando
<macram> ?
<Nooox> nonas
<Andurino> son claves pgg
<Andurino> nada mas
<Andurino> ¿que sentido tienen?
<Andurino> ni flowers
<macram> se usan para comprobar la autenticidad de los paquetes bajados vía apt
<Andurino> si se usan claves para esa funcion, ¿pero esa clave tiene esa funcion?
<macram> pft, a saber
<Nooox> ok pero estoy si estoy cambiando bien de mirror or no
<Andurino> entonces volvemos al principio, el error es que a añadido un repositorio que bien no esta activo o no admitio la clave
<Nooox> para mi fue algo del tor
<Andurino> repito, origenes de software y dejar solo canonical
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿estas usando tor ahora?
<Andurino> eso solventa el "fallo"- otra historia es solucionar que narices esta intentado instalar (no conocido)
<Nooox> no esta off
<Andurino> Noox -> ademas de añadir el repositorio tienes que añadir la clave gpg
<Andurino> de otro modo los archivos para ti son encriptados (no legibles)
<Andurino> pero me da que estas "omitiendo" info
<Nooox> pero me sigue diciendo que se trata de conectar al 88.247.165.242 y ese esta down
<mimecar> Andurino: si no le responde al ping a ese equipo, da igual lo que haga
<macram> Nooox, pero peganos el sources.list
<Andurino> mimecar->¿si le digo que solo deje canonical? como narices le da error a una ip que no pernetece a canonical??
<mimecar> extras.ubuntu.com pertence a canonical
<mimecar> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg
<mimecar>   No se pudo conectar a 88.247.165.242:8088:
<Andurino> resolvemos la dns haber si coincide
<mimecar> esa IP a mi no me da ping
<mimecar> 1 segundo
<macram> mimecar, ni a ti ni a nadie y estamos en redes distintas
<mimecar> Respuesta desde 91.189.88.33: bytes=32 tiempo=52ms TTL=49
<Andurino> de todos modos "extras" es un apt distinto
<Nooox> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<mimecar> tiene pinta de ser cosas de dns
<mimecar> puedo entrar a extras.ubuntu.com pero no a la IP de Nooox
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿tor te ha modificado las DNS?
<Andurino> que pertenezca o no a canonical, es indiferente es un apt distinto (eso es suficiente)
<Andurino> para producir el error (por caida del servicio)
<Nooox> no nada
<macram> es cosa de tor
<macram> creo que es un nodo de tor que está caido
<Nooox> sera borrarlo o que
<macram>  sería cuestion de probar
<macram> comenta esa linea y haz apt-get upadet
<macram> oye
<macram> que quizá lo que le pasa es que tenga alguna caché de DNS malformada
<macram> que se podria corregir con sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<Andurino> http://www.anonymityanywhere.com/tork (si es est tor..? ) pistas.
<macram> no es ese comando
<Nooox> command not found
<macram> ya ya ya
<macram> reiniciar la maquina funciona igual de bien
<macram> antes era ese comando
<Andurino> estas intentando instalar tork ??
<Nooox> no
<Andurino> yo no encuentro pakete o aplicacion llamada "tor"
<macram> https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo que diga lo que ha hecho el usuario para poner tor?
<Nooox>  lol
<mimecar> Nooox: en estos momentos las DNS que usa tu equipo no te dan la IP de los repositorios
<Andurino> JOER, pues no se que otra cosa se ha entendido...
<Andurino> que narices ha hecho para instalar "X" ¿tan dificil es de decir? ¿ o es un secreto muy sectreto?
<Andurino> si no ha sido por repositorio, ha sido por un paquete que probablemente halla añadido un repositorio
<mimecar> Nooox: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nooox> eso tiene que haber sido un paquete que se quedo mal
<Andurino> pero debemos ser "adivinos"
<TrueNhero> alguien usa gsharkdown?
<macram> Andurino, o lo mismo no ha pasado por repositorio alguno
<Andurino> Nooox-> ¿que narices has hecho para instalar X"? te bajaste un "fichero" y lo ejecutaste, lo instalaste ...
<Andurino> ¿como?
<macram> Andurino, ¿acaso no es posible descargarse el código fuente de X software, compilarlo e instalarlo tú mismo?
<Nooox> http://pastebin.com/6CLea2Qj
<Andurino> si es posible, pero es NECESARIO, saber el source ¿ok?
<macram> Andurino, conforme ;)
<macram> Nooox, cambiaste los repos a otro pais, y te sigue fallando igual el apt-update?
<macram> apt-get update*?
<Nooox> sizas
<Andurino> yo sigo sin saber , que procedimiento has hecho...
<Andurino> te bajaste algo?
<Andurino> le diste a un link?
<Andurino> instalar aplicaciones?
<macram> Andurino, en su sources.list está el repo de torproject
<Andurino> yo no lo se
<macram> no, que te lo digo yo, que lo ha pegado aqui
<Andurino> tu lo sabes, o ves lo mismo que yo
<mimecar> desactivado por actualización a natty
<Andurino> que el repo no va
<Andurino> el problema es que un repo no va, otra historia es hacer que la aplicacion x funcione
<macram> si
<macram> pero el repo no va porque su servidor DNS le devuelve una IP distinta que al resto del mundo
<Nooox> es que no es nada de la apliacacion
<Andurino> por lo que hemos podido ver...
<macram> y qué casualidad que esa IP esté caida
<macram> es posible que sea, simplemente, un nodo de Tor que esté caido
<macram> Si estás corriendo tor ahora mismo paralo y trata de hacer un apt-get update
<Andurino> si es posible
<macram> y, aun con todo
<Nooox> no lo estoy
<macram> pregunté si sigue fallando igual tras hacer el cambio de origenes de software
<Andurino> pero seguimos sin poder ayudar "utilmente" por desconocimiento
<macram> y 'fallando igual' es fallando EXACTAMENTE IGUAL, linea por linea
<Andurino> pese a persistir en info
<Andurino> no creo que sea tan dificil "decir" me lo baje de x, o hice tal o cual
<Nooox> no es nada
<Andurino> para tratar de averiguar (aparte de la caida) algun otro problema
<mimecar> Andurino: teniendo el repositorio de tor, lo instalaría de ahí
<Nooox> a mi parecer fue algo del tor como les deje pues me estaba diciendo quew no me reconocia el privoxy
<Andurino> mimecar, desoconcemos el source si el objetivo de la instalacion
<mimecar> traducción de esa frase?
<Andurino> dependiendo de donde o de como lo ha hecho (y lo seguimos desconociendo) habra que intentar ayudar
<Andurino> pero en que, adivinando todas las convinaciones posibles??
<Andurino> ufffffff
<Nooox> lol
<macram> Andurino, eres muy dramático
<macram> Nooox, a ver, haz un ping a extras.ubuntu.com
<macram> y dime qué IP te resuelve
<Andurino> no, tan sencillo como decir, instalo tor -> asi
<macram> Andurino, callate un poco y no liemos más al chaval
<Nooox> pero por que me sale que trata de conectar a a la misma ip si eh cambiado los mirrors _
<macram> Nooox, ESO es lo que queria saber
<Andurino> las ip, los repos y demas son varibles de un source que desconocemos... insisto
<macram> Pero hazme un ping a esa direccion, por favor
<macram> Andurino, insiste lo que quieras pero ahora dejame a mi, por favor
<Andurino> pa ti todo
<Andurino> pero si un souce dice que el repo es una direccion ivalida , haz los ping que te de la gana
<Nooox> 91.189.88.33 esta up
<macram> ya
<macram> Nooox, bien, no es problema de DNS porque te devuelve las DNS que debe devolver
<macram> Nooox, con los repos cambiados ya por fin, haz un apt-get update
<macram> y pegame la salida
<Nooox> lo mismo
<Nooox> que les eh pegadpo
<macram> exactamente lo mismo?
<Nooox> sizas
<macram> sizas = quizás? si es 'quizás' no me vale
<Nooox> si
<Nooox> sorry
<Nooox> lol
<Andurino> ¿quien asegura que el source (desconocemos la fuente o proceso de instalacion) contiene las ip o dns correctas? ¿a nadie se le ocurrio eso?
<macram> el sources.list no tiene IP ni DNS alguna
<mimecar> Andurino: el source.list no contiene IP's ni dns
<macram> y las DNS comprobamos que son correctas cuando hizo el ping a extras.ubuntu.com
<Andurino> a no? entoces nos apuntamos al aire y bajamos del eter??
<macram> ¿cómo coño se calla a gente en xChat?
<mimecar> Nooox: pega la salida del comando en pastebin
<mimecar> aunque sea la misma
<macram> Andurino, haz un puto cat /etc/apt/sources.list y dime si ves IP alguna ahí o no
<Nooox>  http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD
<mimecar> ¿esa es la misma dirección de antes?
<m4v> !lengua macram
<kubot> macram: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<macram> joder, mira que me sacan de quicio los script kiddies que tanto abundan por IRC, hay gente genial pero luego hay cada elemento...
<macram> si no se sabe de un tema, no hables de el y punto
<Nooox> no entiendo por que me sigue tratando de conectar a este 88.247.165.242
<Andurino> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu -> que es una cosa por poner??
<mimecar> Nooox: ¿has copiado de nuevo el texto a pastebin?
<macram> Nooox, ¿no habías cambiado de pais? Ese archivo ya lo vi antes :S
<m4v> macram: no se que te ocurre, pero modera tu actitud.
<Nooox> lo se
<Nooox> lo cambie y sigue tirandome a ese mimso
<macram> raro
<m4v> Nooox: mira en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ si hay más sources
<macram> m4v gracias por la info
<mimecar> Nooox: http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD ese enlace es el que has puesto al principio de todo
<macram> m4v antes posteó su sources.list, está en http://pastebin.com/6CLea2Qj
<m4v> lo supuse, yo hablo del directorio /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ que puede contener más sources
<m4v> Nooox: fijate si "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" muestra algo, normalmente está vacío.
<Andurino> es obvio que -> algo apunta a una ip que esta caida
<macram> qué lumbrera
<macram> el caso
<macram> Nooox, m4v te pide que hagas un ls de /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nooox> no hay nadfa
<macram> y seria ideal que nos pegaras el contenido de cada uno de esos archivos si los hay
<m4v> Nooox: mostrame un pastebin de tu "apt-get update"
<mimecar> macram: el contenido del último pastebin que ha puesto no está actualizado
<Nooox> ok
<mimecar> es el que ha puesto al principio
<Andurino> Nooox serias tan amable de decir ¿como has instaldo tor? ¿que has hecho? "mucho listo, pocas ideas"
<mimecar> Andurino: dejalo ya
<Nooox> no es ningun misterio de como instalarlo no
<macram> podrias meter todo el contenido de esos archivos de texto, de existir, en uno solo con un solo comando: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list >> archivo
<macram> en tal caso no me cuadra NADA
<macram> habia un comando para eliminar la caché de apt
<Andurino> misteri par mi ninguno, el caso es que yo no soy tu, y por lo tanto desconozco que has hecho
<macram> m4v http://pastebin.com/kgpTwbRD
<Nooox> estoy haciendo el cvommand tarde mucho para decir lo mismo
<mimecar> Nooox: ponlo en pastebin
<m4v> Nooox: estas usando un proxy?
<Nooox> no
<macram> m4v hacer un ping a extras.ubuntu.com le da la IP que debe darle
 * macram busca la manera de filtrar mensajes en xchat
<Andurino> para mi simplemente te has bajado "algo" de algun sitio
<mimecar> macram: /ignore usuario
<macram> m4v usa TOR pero ahora mismo lo tiene parado
<Nooox> http://pastebin.com/nYuXBRMU
<m4v> Andurino: no se que ocurre, pero baja un cambio con la actitud, si no quieres ayudar bien no ayudes.
<mimecar> Nooox: pon en pastebin la salida de => ping extras.ubuntu.com
<macram> mimecar, antes dijo que le daba la IP que nos da a nosotros, y que está arriba
<mimecar> macram: en lo que ha puesto no da la misma IP
<macram> mimecar, ya, ya, pero le dije que hiciera el ping y le daba la IP que nos daba a nosotros
<macram> <Nooox> 91.189.88.33 esta up
<mimecar> si, pero no puede tener dos dns dependiendo de quien lo haga
<m4v> Nooox: fijate en la configuració de proxy de Ubuntu y asegurate que no haya ninguno puesto.
<Nooox> tronik@trOnik:~$ ping extras.ubuntu.com
<Nooox> PING extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.33) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Nooox> 64 bytes from scandium.canonical.com (91.189.88.33): icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=114 ms
<Nooox> 64 bytes from scandium.canonical.com (91.189.88.33): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=143 ms
<Nooox> 64 bytes from scandium.canonical.com (91.189.88.33): icmp_req=3 ttl=48 time=109 ms
<Nooox> 64 bytes from scandium.canonical.com (91.189.88.33): icmp_req=4 ttl=48 time=142 ms
<macram> Nooox, ¿por qué los dos últimos errores? Los de "No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/blah blah blah"
<mimecar> !paste Nooox
<kubot> Nooox: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Nooox> http://pastebin.com/FBpFk885
<m4v> tiene otro manejador de paquetes abierto, pero es irrelevante al caso.
<macram> m4v si, es irrelevante, solo me llamó la atencion ;)
<m4v> Nooox: fijate si "echo $http_proxy" tira algo
<Nooox> http://88.247.165.242:8088/
<Andurino> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/dists/ -> el fallo esta en la direcion apt
<m4v> bueno, ahí esta
<Andurino> le falta dists
<m4v> Nooox: "unset http_proxy" para sacarlo
<macram> el caso es que esa 88.247.165.242 parece que es (más bien era) un proxy
<macram> y añado datos: http://www.ip-adress.com/Proxy_Details/88.247.165.242:8088:Elite
<Andurino> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/ -> corregida
<Andurino> #
<Andurino> deb http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ oneiric main universe restricted
<m4v> Nooox: seguramente eso se puso por tu configuración del tor, no lo desactivaste bien
<Andurino> #
<Andurino>  la que se postea en paste bin
<Nooox> teiene que ser por que ni idea que estaba ahi
<m4v> Nooox: seguramente está en tu .bashrc o .profile
<Nooox> Andurino si era a la que cambie
<m4v> Nooox: hacé "grep http_proxy -i ~/.bashrc" a ver si está ahí.
<Andurino> la direccion que apuntas en el pastebin-> la da "erronea"
<Andurino> sin embargo el repo funciona
<Nooox> limpio
<Andurino> logicamente la url esta mal
<m4v> Nooox: mmmh, mejor, fijate en la configuración de proxy de Ubuntu, ponele que no use ninguno y dale aplicar a todo el sistema
<macram> m4v mucho más cómodo sin duda ;)
<m4v> macram: sep, pero sospecho que va a ser lo mismo dependiendo como se inicia la variable http_proxy
<Nooox> done
<m4v> Nooox: como configuraste el tor? que guía usaste?
<Nooox> m4v, macram, Andurino
<macram> Nooox, una cosa, despues de todos estos cambios conviene reiniciar el equipo
<Nooox> gracias totales parcero...
<Nooox> esta andando
<macram> Nooox, me alegro :)
<m4v> no estoy seguro si se arregló de forma permanente, como configuraste tor?
<Andurino> Noox estaba mal coformada la url?? o no?
<m4v> Andurino: no, y de echo, no se de que estas hablando.
<Nooox> el tor lo voy a dejar quieto pues me estaba diciendo algo del privoxy
<Nooox> el tor lo voy a dejar quieto pues me estaba diciendo algo del privoxy
<macram> m4v no le busques lógica. Y no soy capaz de ignorarle
<m4v> Nooox: que guía usaste para instalarlo?
<macram> m4v antes decia que el problema era de una ip mal conformada en el source
<sopadisfuncional> Saludos generales. Pregunta, qué servidor IRC de los que están en los respositorios recomiendan?
<macram> sopadisfuncional, nunca tuve que instalar uno
<Andurino> vamos como un error de este tipo fuera "inedito".. una url mal conformada o erronea
<m4v> sopadisfuncional: ni idea, no es más fácil crear un canal en freenode o algún otra red en vez de levantar un servidor propio?
<macram> Andurino, no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona el sistema DNS. De nada.
<macram> Y lo siento por el taco.
<Nooox> Andurino habia un http proxy
<m4v> bueno, basta con los insultos.
<macram> m4v de acuerdo
<Andurino> quizas la gente integente lo entieda, tu creo que te has calificado solo
<m4v> Nooox: denuevo pregunto, que guía usaste para instalarlo?
<m4v> el tor
<Nooox> ya te la doy
<sopadisfuncional> m4v, sí es cierto pero sólo preguntaba porque quería jugar un rato y tal vez alguno sepa del asunto. :)
<macram> sopadisfuncional, para jugar cualquiera vale :)
<sopadisfuncional> macram, buen punto...
<macram> sopadisfuncional, total, es trastear. instalate uno, trata de configurarlo, a ver qué se puede hacer, si no te gusta vete a por otro, y así
<macram> es la mejor manera de aprender: la opinión de los demás es valiosa para estas cosas, pero es más valiosa la de uno mismo
<Nooox> http://bakuratix.wordpress.com/2007/11/25/vidalia-tor-privoxy-en-ubuntu-navega-anonimamente-en-la-red-con-linux/
<sopadisfuncional> macram, sí, es cierto. pregunté por "el mejor" porque pensé que alguien sabría. te comento que instalé uno que la descripción dice ser el más usado "ircd-irc2", y funciona! pero no sé crear canales. veo que tendré que valerme de la info que encuentre en interne.t
<mimecar> Nooox: esa guía tiene 4 años
<macram> mimecar, no sabemos cuando instaló tor/privoxy :P
<mimecar> macram: no creo que su ordenador haya aguantado 4 años
<macram> sopadisfuncional, quizá haya manpage ;)
<Nooox> lol
<m4v> Nooox: probablemente tengas que desinstalar vidalia o desactivarlo de alguna forma.
<macram> mimecar, bueno, cosas más raras se han visto, eh
<macram> m4v quizá quitandole permisos de ejecución al script/ejecutable/whatever
<sopadisfuncional> macram, wrongvay, ya lo intenté, pero tiene doc, así que voy a leerla.
<m4v> Nooox: seguramnete cuando inicies ubuntu de nuevo te va a poner un proxy nuevamente.
<Nooox> lo que me llamo la atencion de ese how to era que tenia un paso que no habia echo el cual era lo del jarfile
<Nooox> ok en realiadad no estoy utiliazando el tor por ahora
<mimecar> pero algo de tor si que está influyendo en tu sistema
<macram> si no se está ejecutando al menos ha dejado muchos restos
<macram> y esos restos van a darte por saco tarde o temprano
<Nooox> man me sirvio de mucho su ayuda guys gracias de verdads
<macram> Nooox, estamos para ayudarç
<macram> :)
<aguitel> alguien sigue usando nvidia-173xx ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-06
<sopadisfuncional> aguitel, en mi caso utilizo nvidia-current. no estoy seguro que función cumplen las versiones separadas, pero a mi entender a partir de un modelo específico en adelante, el n-current lo soporta.
<aguitel> sopadisfuncional, pero que modelo de tarjeta tienes?
<sopadisfuncional> aguitel 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<sopadisfuncional> la cual está soportada por el driver 173xxx...
<aguitel> sopadisfuncional, yo tengo 7300gs
<sopadisfuncional> aguitel, abre la aplicación de "controladores adicionales" y ve cuál te sugiere, te pone [Recomendado] al lado del driver.
<aguitel> sopadisfuncional, ok
<sopadisfuncional> porque si bien 173xx me sirve para la mía, current es el optimo.
<aguitel> current es el ultimo driver
<Supermario> hola, ole españa, donde encuentro en internet los MAN pages pero en español? lo busque en google pero solo salen en ingles.
<sopadisfuncional> Supermario, http://ditec.um.es/~piernas/manpages-es/
<Supermario> Gracias, pero parece ser un paquete, yo quería consultarlos via web.
<sopadisfuncional> Supermario, acabo de notar que en los respositorios se encuentran los paquetes "Manpages-es" y "manpages-es-extra"
<sopadisfuncional> Supermario, tal vez sea un problema que puedes encontrarte con la posibilidad de que no todas las páginas estén traducidas o incluso las que sí lo están se encuentren desactualizadas.
<Supermario> Cierto. hablo bien inglés, pero el man page de chmod me confundió mucho, No puede decir que -R es recursivo, habla de jerarquias de no se que.
<cousteau> que sigue recursivamente la jerarquía (árbol) de directorios?
<Supermario> Dice: Change the modes of the file hierarchies rooted in the files instead of just the files themselves
<Supermario> jerarquía es árbol? ahh.
<cousteau> pues mi manpage dice "change files and directories recursively"
<Supermario> ¿sí? lo busque en google y me salió eso.
<sopadisfuncional> change files and directories recursively el mio también, cousteau ...
<sopadisfuncional> Supermario, en la consola: man chmod
<Supermario> estoy en windows 7 ahora.
<cousteau> !man chmod
<kubot> chmod | chmod cambia los permisos de cada fichero dado según modo, que puedeser o bien una representación simbolica de los cambios a realizar, o bien un ... | Prueba « man chmod » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/chmod.1.html
<Supermario> aja, web man pages, que bien.
<charo> hola, tengo un problema..
<charo> o mas bien una pregunta
<charo> como puedo activar el vsync en gnome shell en ubuntu 11.04
<charo> no no 11.10
<charo> ?
<dylan66> que es el vsinc?
<charo> dylan66, es la sincronizacion vertical, lo que hace es que al arrastrar una ventana o en escenas de video muy dinamicas no se vea "entrecortado" por asi decirlo
<charo> en compiz es facil habilitarlo y deshabilitarlo, al igual que en kwin, pero en mutter ni idea :/
<dylan66> ahhh gracias por la info
<dylan66> he movido una ventana reproduciendo video y no se me entrecorta
<dylan66> en fedora 15
<charo> :(
<charo> a mi en ubuntu hay un sector que falla el vsync
<charo> tengo una intel integrada
<charo> y es de las onboard nuevas
<dylan66> tu quitaste unity y pusiste gnome shell?
<juchipilo> charo, que driver usas para tu tarjeta de video?
<charo> los que ya vienen en ubuntu
<charo> 11.10
<charo> dylan66, aun tengo los 2
<juchipilo> mmh lo preguntaba porque yo ni siquiera puedo instalar 11.10,  falla el video y solo se ve todo negro
<dylan66> ahhh por lo que tengo entendido en esta vesion no hacen conflcto
<charo> juchipilo, una vez me paso eso
<charo> instale debian y funciono de 10
<juchipilo> en este momento le estoy instalando ubuntu 10.04 porque es el unico que funciona
<juchipilo> y es una tarjeta de video intel
<charo> aunque segun mi punto de vista lo mejor en video para linux es intel, hasta que no mejoren nouveau
<juchipilo> mmh..
<pini_> hola
<osakaiba> Hola, alguien sabe un canal sobre audio en linux?
<charo> osakaiba, /join #alsa
<osakaiba> Gracias charo!!
<charo> ;)
<Yukiteru> charo, nouevau rula
<Yukiteru> funciona de pelos lo estoy usando justo ahora con aceleracion 3D
<charo> Yukiteru, opino igual, pero falla el vsync con nouveau
<Yukiteru> pues a mi me funciona de pelos
<Yukiteru> y ando con una 8600GT
<charo> yo lo probe en una 330gt
<charo> o 335 nose
<Yukiteru> de las nuevas...ok tienes que esperar el proximo release
<Yukiteru> cuando llegue el kernel 3.1 y la nueva git de nouveau,  se que las GT2xx a las GT4xx van a estar soportadas
<charo> :D
<charo> ahi si dejare la porqueria de driver privativo
<Yukiteru> yo estoy abandonando mono
<charo> seria un adios a tomboy, docky y banshee
<Yukiteru> docky
<Yukiteru> trueque por awn
<charo> es que docky... <3
<charo> awn lo use un tiempo, pero me gusto mas docky
<Yukiteru> hal...
<Yukiteru> awn usa hal
 * Yukiteru con cara de pocos amigos ¬_¬
<Yukiteru> borrado y dejo docky aunque mono siga con vida
<charo> por mi parte borro banshee, prefiero clementine
<Yukiteru> yo uso audacious
<Yukiteru> tiene todo lo que necesito, y sus plugin Crystal es una belleza
<charo> si, tambien es bueno
<Gus81> hola, se me desconfiguro la ruedita del mouse, no sube ni baja ni en firefox ni en ninguna otra aplicación, fue justo despues de hacer un apt-get autoclean y autoremove
<Gus81> alguna idea?
<femichel> como bloqueo facebook https :)
<manolo> Un saludo a toda la comunidad desde Alcála de Henares
<Andurino> buenas
<Andurino> estoy viendo como optener el "comando" de pulseaudio para mutear el mic de una de mis tarjetas de sonido y asignarlo a una tecla (eso de la tecla ya esta)
<Andurino> se supone que se debe hacer con pacmd para el terminal, cosa que no consigo. El gestor "visual" ->pavucontrol lo hace sencillo, sin embargo no veo la forma de optener los parametros que necesito.
<m4v> Andurino: man pactl
<Andurino> m4v:gracias , aunque no es exactamente lo que estaba buscando.
<m4v> pensé que buscabas un comando para controlar pulse desde la terminal?
<Andurino> sera cosa del lenguaje, para mi un comando es distinto de una aplicacion
<Andurino> pero gracias de todos modos
<Andurino> mira por ejemplo esta macro contiene "comandos" ->
<Andurino> #!/bin/bash
<Andurino> device="alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo"
<Andurino> case "$1" in
<Andurino> 	"up")    # incrementar volumen en 1000
<Andurino> 		pacmd dump | awk --non-decimal-data '$1~/set-sink-volume/{if ($2~/'${device}'/) {if ($3+1000 > 65535) {system ("pactl "$1" '${device}' "65535)} else {system ("pactl "$1" '${device}' "$3+1000)}}}'
<Andurino> 		;;
<Andurino> 	"down")  # decrementar volumen en 1000
<Andurino> 		pacmd dump | awk --non-decimal-data '$1~/set-sink-volume/{if ($2~/'${device}'/) {if ($3-1000 < 0) {system ("pactl "$1" '${device}' "0)} else {system ("pactl "$1" '${device}' "$3-1000)}}}'
<Andurino> 		;;
<Andurino> 	"mute")  # encender mute
<Andurino> 		pacmd dump|awk --non-decimal-data '$1~/set-sink-mute/{if ($2~/'${device}'/) {system ("pactl "$1" '${device}' "($3=="yes"?"no":"yes"))}}'
<Andurino> 		;;
<Andurino> esac
<cossier> Andurino: ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> no es una macro, es un script
<m4v> Andurino: desconozco como usar paclt o pacmd, por eso te señalé al man en vez de darte un comando completo, no sabía que ya sabías de pacmd
<cossier> Andurino: con el pipe creo que se le pueden pasar comandos
<cossier> echo comando | pacmd
<Andurino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729895/
<cossier> Andurino: veo un directorio llamado .pulse en la caprpeta de usuario te refieres a eso ?
<Andurino> No, aunque ya he trasteado por ahí. Me refiero a que es "ofusco" encontrar "que poner como parámetro" y donde obtenerlo
<Andurino> 1º averiguar si el Hardware va por alsa o por pulseaudio
<Andurino> 2 se que va por pulseaudio
<cossier> Andurino: echo help | pacmd
<Andurino> 3- buscar como modificar el comportamiento de pulseaudio
<Andurino> 4--!! dos tarjetas!! el help y el man indican que hay que hacer referencia a un index que apunta a un dispostivo hard
<Andurino> indica que hay dos con index 0 y 1
<Andurino> en 0 todo ok
<Andurino> en 1 no hay tu tia
<Andurino> lo mas que he podido acceder es a reconocer el dispositivo de reproduccion del headset (no me interesa) , me interesa el input (el mic)
<cossier> pacmd tiene un comando de move-sink-input puede ser eso ?
<Andurino> con el gestor visual es muy sencillo (pavucontrol) , la pregunta es ¿hay alguna forma de "averguar" que narices le manda hacer a pactl o pacmd ??
<cossier> Andurino: en el script donde pone device si tienes varias tarjetas el valor creo que no es el mismo
<Andurino> cossier: no es el mismo, ni es el del ejemplo (en mi caso)
<Andurino> Placa #0
<Andurino> 	Nombre: alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0
<Andurino> Placa #1
<Andurino> 	Nombre: bluez_card.10_07_11_17_07_13
<Andurino> obtenido usando pactl list
<Andurino> ademas de multitud de informacion (clientes, fuentes, sumidero, modulos)
<cossier> Andurino: el comando pacmd list-sinks te da el index|name que habria que pasarle al comando set-xxx
<cossier> Andurino: a no ser que lo hayas probado todo xD
<Andurino> ando en ello cossier, ando en ello, gracias esa opcion no la habia contemplado
<Andurino> pero me indica ->Failed to parse index.
<cossier> Andurino: quizas debas convertirlo al sink por defecto
<Andurino> es posible cossier (desde luego es ofusco)
 * cossier  se va un rato
<Andurino> por fin
<Andurino> lo encontre
<cgixer> hello...
<Andurino> hola
<cgixer> pls...canales proc ARM
<fzeta> órale, que honda huevones ;-))
<tu> hola
<tu> Hay alguien?
<m4v> !alguien tu
<kubot> tu: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<tu> meteros aqui pliss: http://meaburro.vai.la
<m4v> !spam tu
<kubot> tu: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<m4v> tu: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<tu> no
<tu> !spam 4v
<kubot> tu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<m4v> tu: este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu solamente, #ubuntu-es-offtopic es para charlar
<Ignacio> Alguien help me
<Ignacio> help
<Ignacio> E: Falta el directorio de archivos /var/cache/apt/archives/partial.
<Ignacio> Que pasa??
<mimecar> !detalles Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<m4v> Ignacio: lo borraste, eso pasa.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Auxilio
<Ignacio> Alguien me puede ayudar
<Ignacio> E: Falta el directorio de archivos /var/cache/apt/archives/partial.
<m4v> Ignacio: crea el directorio.
<Ignacio> estudiante@estudiante-laptop:/usr/share$ sudo apt-get -f install E: No se puede escribir en /var/cache/apt/ E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<m4v> Ignacio: pero crea el directorio te estoy diciendo.
<Don_Rad> hola uso ubuntu 11.10 en una laptop dell inspiron 1545, trato de compilar el programa aircrack pero la terminal me devuelve de varios errores de : make[1]: se sale del directorio «/home/rad/aircrack-ng-1.1/src»
<Don_Rad> make: *** [all] Error 2
<Don_Rad>  
<Don_Rad> y lo ejecuto con sudo
<m4v> !aircrack Don_Rad
<kubot> Don_Rad: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<Don_Rad> aa no sabia ke tenian uno
<Don_Rad> perfecto
<Don_Rad> gracias ^^
<mimecar> Ignacio: aparte, te estas inventando el nombre del paquete
<Ignacio_> Hola, me ayudan
<Ignacio_> estudiante@estudiante-laptop:/usr/share$ sudo apt-get -f install E: No se puede escribir en /var/cache/apt/ E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<m4v> Ignacio_: ya te dije, 2 veces, lo que tienes que hacer para solucionar ese problema, estas buscando un ban?
<Ignacio_> m4v: Disculpa, no lo vi encerio, estaba en otra web, y se me cerro el navegador
<m4v> Ignacio_: te lo dije 2 veces, mientras estabas hablando.
<Ignacio_> m4v: Disculpame
<Ignacio_> m4v:  Me lo decis porfavor
<mimecar> Ignacio_: por curiosidad, para que estas instalando E:?
<Ignacio_> mimecar:  No me sale esto mira
<Ignacio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729973/
<Ignacio_> digo,, m4v
<Ignacio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729973/
<mimecar> crea la carpeta que te ha dicho m4v
<m4v> Ignacio_: es simple, crea el directorio, si no sabés como crearlo empezá por decir me eso.
<Ignacio_> No lo se
<m4v> "sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<m4v> si no lo dices no puedo saberlo.
<Ignacio_> m4v:  Luego esta?
<Don_Rad> luego lo intentas otra ves
<Don_Rad> :P
<Ignacio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729976/
<m4v> Ignacio_: crea ese directorio también?
<Ignacio_> m4v:  Ok
<Ignacio_> Ahora si :D
<Ignacio_> Gracias
<m4v> Ignacio_: ahora, porque rayos borraste esos directorios?
<Ignacio_> m4v:  Para liberar espacio
<mimecar> Ignacio_: esas carpetas no se tocan
<m4v> Ignacio_: usa "apt-get autoclean" o "apt-get clean"
<Ignacio_> mimecar:  Disculpa, era para hacer espacio para fedora
<Don_Rad> oigan una pregunta: intento cambiar el fondo del login de ubuntu 11.10 con ubuntu-tweak, y me cambia los wallpapers que estan en la carpeta "/usr/share/backgrounds" pero si escojo uno de mi carpeta home no lo hace.... ahora he abierto nautilus como root , copie un wallpaper de mi carpeta home a /usr/share/backgrounds y no lo reconoce para cambiarlo en ubuntu-tweak, incluso les cambie el nombre de archivo y tamaño para que sean ajustados a los demas pero n
<Don_Rad> o funciona, alguna idea?
<mimecar> Ignacio_: no puedes borrar las carpetas del sistema para hacer espacio
<Ignacio_> mimecar:  Disculpame
<mimecar> Ignacio_: es importante que des el dato de que has borrado esas carpetas tu
<xangua> Ignacio_: cada cierto tiempo se borra el chache si eso intentabas hacer, no hay necesidad de andar haciendo 'tweaks' para ahorrar espacio
<Ignacio_> mimecar: Si, las borre yo!
<TriumphOfDeath> Holas, tengo un problemon el teclado de la portatil se pego, hace un bucle infinito con el shift... estoy usando un teclado externo, por lo que no lo ocupo.. saben alguna manera bloquearlo? :D :D thks
<mimecar> TriumphOfDeath: desconectando el teclado
<xangua> compra un nuevo teclado ;)
<TriumphOfDeath> Hola, se.. por ahora no puedo cambiarlo
<m4v> TriumphOfDeath: golpeando la tecla shift a ver si se despega?
<TriumphOfDeath> y el la pantalla tambien XDXD
<cossier> Andurino: veo que lo encontraste !!
<TriumphOfDeath> el teclado esta malo, diay si
<TriumphOfDeath> y esta pegado, lo voy arrancar...
<TriumphOfDeath> :D:D
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<cossier> usté dirá
<noseasasi> de momento sólo buenasss ;-)
<macram> pero qué educadx que es noseasasi :P
<noseasasi> mi mama me enseñó...  jeje
 * Inframundo A estos no les dicen nada y luego saltan conmigo estos por andar hablando!
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<GridCube> rodney0103, :D
<GridCube> que problema tenes rodney0103 ?
<GridCube> :)
<rodney0103> GRacias
<rodney0103> gridcube solo estoy mirando para ver que eprendo
<rodney0103> apenas e terminado de instalar xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> !tab
<kubot> Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<TriumphOfDeath> Pregunta, si tengo dos compus con linux, porque es una se roba el ancho de banda.. como controlo eso?
<mimecar> TriumphOfDeath: pon menos velocidad en los programas P2P
<TriumphOfDeath> no utilizo eso
<TriumphOfDeath> pero si software center
<TriumphOfDeath> hay p2p en ubuntu? para que? :D
<TriumphOfDeath> si el software es descargable del servidor
<TriumphOfDeath> ¬¬
<xangua> torrent también es p2p ;)
<Inframundo> TriumphOfDeath existe un ares para ubuntu ;) para las descargas Peer to peer
<TriumphOfDeath> pero volvemos a los mismo, los virus
<Inframundo> TriumphOfDeath peor aun es limeware
<Inframundo> ese si es un veneno!
<TriumphOfDeath> el sistema es perfecto por el software se descarga del servidor
<Inframundo> TriumphOfDeath pero si lo queres usar es tambien para Peer to Peer
<TriumphOfDeath> XDXDXD
<Inframundo> :P
<TriumphOfDeath> el unico torrent que utilice es de canonical para bajarme el alternativo, que esta muy bien
<macram> TriumphOfDeath, lo que debes mirar son las pociones de Quality of Service en tu router, es la manera más cómoda (te pide IP y puerto, y ancho de banda garantizado)
<TriumphOfDeath> pero casi no soy de redes, simplemente noto que el ancho de banda se consume, cuando estamos descargando o actualizando. al punto que las otras compus nose puede ni navegar.. algo me habian dicho pasa que se fue
<TriumphOfDeath> eso era
<Yukiteru> Inframundo, cualquier p2p que use los archivos de una computadora de x personas es un veneno
<Inframundo> Yukiteru talvez. pero mas veneno es si el mismo instalador es veneno. pero suelen estar bien algunos, otros con bichitos. pero andan muchos P2P
<Inframundo> no me quejo
<Yukiteru> yo me quedo con Tucan para MU/MF/GI/RS
<Yukiteru> y el torrent XD
<Inframundo> Yukiteru Jdownloader :D
<Yukiteru> noooooo
<Yukiteru> java suck!!!
<Inframundo> hahaha!
<Yukiteru> prefiero python
<Inframundo> que malo Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> XD
<Yukiteru> Tucan hace todo lo que necesito, seguir una lista de descarga y punto
<Inframundo> Yukiteru pero no tiene un buen reconectador :D
<Yukiteru> en Arch Tucan me reconectaba
<Yukiteru> ahora en Debian, nada se pierde la reconexion
<Yukiteru> espero que suban la próxima versión
<TriumphOfDeath> Inframundo, macram muchas Gracias
<Inframundo> TriumphOfDeath no hay de que!!
<Inframundo> TriumphOfDeath ;)
<Inframundo> Yukiteru me canse de hacerlo por consola :D
<Yukiteru> hacer que cosa en consola??
<Yukiteru> los down??
<Inframundo> Yukiteru yep!
 * Inframundo regreso al rato
<Yukiteru> pues yo siempre he usado Tucan
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<GridCube> hola bl4ckc00k1e :)
<bl4ckc00k1e> que tal
<bl4ckc00k1e> lamentablemente tengo el mismo problema de siempre, siempre lo arreglo, pero nunca me acuerdo como lo hice...
<bl4ckc00k1e> me puse ubuntu 10.10, y la el x server, me dice no screen found... en driver, probea ponerle nv, (como era antes), y me tira graficamente,
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero nvidia-setting me dice que no estoy usando la nvidia
<Crashbit> bl4ckc00k1e: usa nouveau en vez de nv
<bl4ckc00k1e> Crashbit, ok, reinicio y te digo
<sopadisfuncional> Carshbit, nouveau es impresionante, incluso me funciona la aceleración. Pero en mi caso, con mi placa, se me bloquea KDE. Por lo que tuve que instalar el de nVidia. Aún así, funciona realmente muy bien y es libre!. :)
<Crashbit> sopadisfuncional: sí, yo lo uso habitualmente
<bl4ckc00k1e> nada, se queda pillado en ubuntu starting, al igual que cuando instalas el driver nvidia por el repositorio...
<bl4ckc00k1e> ni nvidia, ni nv, ni noveau, eso si, con nv por lo menos me arranca lo gráfico
<bl4ckc00k1e> si veo con glxgear las ruedas moviendose, es que tengo la targeta grafica rulando?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: no usa toda potencia pero !!
<gui_> hola con todos, necesito una ayuda he creado mi servidor apache y le he puesto una ip fija en mi red de mi casa he abierto el puerto 80 en mi router para que se vea pero me pide nombre y contraseña para ver el index.html
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: que grafica tienes
<bl4ckc00k1e> nvidia 8600 GS
<gui_> porque sucede esto
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, tambien la descarge del sitio oficial, instalao bien, pero configuro mas el xorg.conf
<gui_> alguna idea para ver como lo soluciono
<bl4ckc00k1e> gui_, tienes que poner la opcion en el router de deshabilitar la interfaz web
<mimecar> gui_: estarás accediendo al router
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: yo uso el driver version 270 con nvidia Geforce 7025
<bl4ckc00k1e> o poner la interfaz web en el 8080
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: si la desactiva no podrá entrar el tampoco
<cossier> de los repos sin tocar nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, el del repositorio, hace que s eme pilla en el splash screen
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar,  que entre por consola, o que lo cambie al 8080
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: mira que reslolucion tienes el el grub.cfg
<gui_> bueno yo he abierto el puerto 80 , ok lo voy a cambiar por 8080
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, esa es otro, tendria que saltar el grun y ni salta, donde aprece al resolucion?
<bl4ckc00k1e> grub*
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: esta en /etc/default/grub
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: el mio esta sin tocar por defecto en el apartado gfxmode
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, yo estoy viendo el  de /boot/grub/
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: para que sea permanente deberias editar el /etc/default/grub
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: pero ahora que caigo desde startupmanager tengo otra resolucion !!!
<bl4ckc00k1e>  xDD
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo no tengo nada puesto
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: pero si hago cambios con el startupmanager se modifica la reslucion del grub
<cossier> resolucion*
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: el driver se instala desde controladores adicionales
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, pero ami me peta ese driver
<bl4ckc00k1e> instalamosmi compañero y yo el mismo driver, con distintas graficas, y nos peto igual, en el spassh screen
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: que ubuntu usas?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, el 10.10
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: tu grafica es geforce ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, sip
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: muestrame la salida del comando lspci | grep vga
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, no sale nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> antes si salia la nvidia
<bl4ckc00k1e> que raro
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo que si que no sale es nada de intel, pero de nvidia deberia salir
<gui_> ayuda, cuando intento entrar a mi servidor apache me pide nombre y contraseña le doy el nombre y contraseña del router entro al setup del router y no veo mi web
<bl4ckc00k1e> a ya esta
<bl4ckc00k1e> era en mayus VGA
<gui_> ya lo cambie el puerto a 8080
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8600M GS] (rev a1)
<cossier> si es en mayusculas
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: es una laptop ?
<gui_> alguna idea para investigar
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, si, un vaio fz21s
<cossier> mm y con sudo lshw -c display , ponlo en pastebin
<gui_> alguien que me ayude mi pregunta esta atras
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, http://pastebin.com/nL7BksRB
<cossier> gui_: usas apache
<elena> como puedo descargar ultima version flash player?
<gui_> si
<mimecar> gui_: tendrás que usar otro puerto
<elena> pa ver pelis online
<bl4ckc00k1e> si cambio al 8080, deberia verse la web por el 80
<GridCube> elena en el centro de software, busca flash
<gui_> ya lo cambie ha 8080
<gui_> me sigue pidiendo
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: no veo que use driver estas en consola
<cossier> ??
<mimecar> gui_: accedes a la web con el puerto 8080?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, si, estoy en consola
<bl4ckc00k1e> reinstalo driver oficial?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: si
<bl4ckc00k1e> ok, pues ahora vuelvo xD
<gui_> me pide usuario y contraseña pòngo el usuario y contraseña del router y entro al setup del router no veo mi pag web
<mimecar> gui_: pones el puerto en la dirección de la web si o no
<bl4ckc00k1e> gui_, ntonces no has cambiado el puerto de inerfaz web del router
<Gargadon> gui_: 2wire con infinitum?
<cossier> gui_: usas 2 oredenadores ?
<gui_> no
<Gargadon> gui_: perdon, huawei con infinitum
<mimecar> gui_: entonces como quieres acceder?
<gui_> router zte zxv10 w300
<gui_> uso un ordenador uno con win y mi servidor apache virtualizado en vmware
<Gargadon> gui_: y como estas intentando acceder? es decir desde que direccion?
<gui_> utilizo no-ip y he puesto una ip fija al servidor 192.168.1.55
<GridCube> elena, no se como son los menus en unity, pero tenes que abrir el software center (centro de software de ubuntu) y buscar "flash" la primer opcion es la que nesecitas
<Gargadon> gui_ entonces estas entrando desde la direccion no-ip?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, se instalo, y me aprece el logo de nvidia al iniciar startx, pero se que al reinicio, me dara error...
<gui_> he creado una cuenta no -ip y lo relaciono con http://bsd.sytes.net
<gui_> claro
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, y tendre que cambia "nvidia" por "nv"
<Gargadon> me pide contraseña
<Yukiteru> bl4ckc00k1e, primero que nada
<Gargadon> ya configuraste el router de tal forma que el puerto 80 redirija a tu computadora?
<Yukiteru> purge de del driver privativo de nvidia
<Yukiteru> borre el xorg.conf
<bl4ckc00k1e> Yukiteru, purge todo, ates de isntalar de nuevo nvidia
<Yukiteru> y reinstale nouveau
<gui_> direccion 192.168.55 abierto puerto 80
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: no creo que solo hay nouveau
<gui_> 192.168.1.55
<Yukiteru> luego reinicie
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: mira esto http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver-es.html el tuyo es el 285.xxx
<mimecar> gui_: has hecho que el router tenga su interfaz web en otro puerto?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: prueba a buscar tu si es esa la que has probado
<gui_> no
<gui_> como hago eso
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, cone l driver de lso repos, s eme peta, y el oficial. al reinicio, es como si se hubiera desconfigurado
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy a reiniciar por si acaso...
<bl4ckc00k1e> aora me va envidia-settings y todo
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero al reinicio
<mimecar> tendrás que ver en el manual del router si tiene esa opción
<gui_> dame la idea y lo hago
<bl4ckc00k1e> me falalra todo
<bl4ckc00k1e> fallara*
<mimecar> en el caso de no tenerla, la conexión a tu equipo no podrá ser con el puerto 80
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: haz un dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg o como se haga en la version 10.10
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, ya lo intente ayer, y tampoco me fue, pero ahora reintentare todo a ver si sale..
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, no lo entiendo, reinstale de nuevo igual que ayer, y ahora va...
<bl4ckc00k1e> al principio cuando me carge, me sale error device... pero mientras tire..
<bl4ckc00k1e> gracias a todos, solucionado misteriosamente...
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: pastea la salida /var/log/Xorg.log Xorg.0.log
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: es para averiguar si arroja mas datos
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: es /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, http://pastebin.com/EiphEEet
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: haz un update del sistema para asegurar
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, hablandod e udate, si upgrade al 11, me arriesgo a que me dejen de funcionar programas y servicios?
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: no me refiero a cambiar de distro sino de actualizar la paqueteria, yo estoy en la 11.04 de momento me va bien
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: ahora estas usando el driver 285.xx que es el que le corresponde
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: no tiene por que haber ningun problema pero tarda mucho
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, ya l ehice el update y actualice todo ayer
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, ahora empezare a instalar mis cosillas, teclas de brillo, etc, si me vuelve a petar al grafica, vendre a llorar aqui de nuevo xD
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: ahora es cuando debes probar la potencia de la grafica mmm compiz???
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, cieto, voy a ello
<cossier> xDD
<cossier> bl4ckc00k1e: sauerbraten ??
<darkgod_> hola amigos como andan?
<darkgod_> necesito una mano con wine
<bl4ckc00k1e> cossier, ig beeng besofen
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo el compiz a full, tengo 3d xD
<darkgod_> instale visual c++ pero ahora no me deja desinstalarlo, hay alguna otra manera de sacar los programas que no quiero?
<mimecar> darkgod_: ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<darkgod_> descargue el instalador de la red y lo instale desde ahi
<darkgod_> click derecho abrir con wine
<deysy> hola inente escuchar la siguiente pag on line: www.inolvidablefm.com.ar pero se me tilda la maquina,ya instale no-scipt pero sigue sucediendo lo mismo ¿porque podra ser??
<Yukiteru> visual c++
<Yukiteru> omfg!!
<mimecar> deysy: si se bloquea con noscript, estas dejando que se ejecute el script que da problemas
<deysy> y como lo resuelvo?
<mimecar> ¿que tiene esa página para escuchar la radio?
<deysy> porque si entro desde el chrome me pasa lo mismo
<deysy> no se,
<deysy> no entiendo mucho
<mimecar> la página lleva flash?
<deysy> si, creo porque se me tilda ni bien la abro
<wicope> deysy: si quieres escuchar la música de esa página te puedes bajar: http://radiolatina.info:7529/listen.pls y reproducir .. la web lleba
<cossier> deysy: lo acabo de probar y me funciona, pero creo que te falta algun plugin
<deysy> y ¿como  consigo el pluguin? ya que desde la pag no porque se inactiva el equipo
<mimecar>  deysy haz lo que dice wicope
<wicope> deysy: hay un plugin, no se cual es a mi me sale para instalar el plugin VLC relacionado, que es un plugin reproductor para el navegador, entonces alternativamente al plugin puedes bajar el fichero http://radiolatina.info:7529/listen.pls y reproducirlo con el VLC o totem
<cossier> deysy: tambien puedes instalar el plugin mplayer para mozilla
<deysy> entre a la otra pag. y me paso lo mismo. tuve que reiniciar el equipo
<deysy> voy a intentar eso
<deysy> ya lo tengo instalado
<cossier> deysy: mira si tienes instalado el gecko-mediaplayer y el mplayer
<deysy> si tambien lo tengo
<deysy> voy a llamar a mi tecnico!!!!
<cossier> ve a preferencias del firefox en el apartado aplicaciones puedes selecionar el plugin que deseas que use fijate en el mp3 que pone
<wicope> cossier: se fué deysy... buena ayuda de todas formas
<cossier> deysy se fue :(
<cossier> si
<wicope> cossier: no soy patidario de tener plugins no imprescindibles para el navegador , el plugin de audio es precindible para mí ..
<cossier> wicope: y con html5 te funciona el audio ?
<wicope> cossier: intento bajarme el fichero.pls así lo abro externamente del navegador
<wicope> cossier: no lo se si me funciona con html5, se que html5 está en mi navegador, pero claro me pide un plugin osea que no será cosa de html5
<cossier> es problable
<mimecar> te funcionará con html5 si la web lo usa
<wicope> mimecar: claro
<mosh> Buen dia Irc
<mosh> Alguien que me recomiende algun programa para hacer una imagen en ubuntu
<mimecar> Gimp, Inkscape...
<mosh> gracias
<mosh> imagenes del OS
<cossier> mosh: tipo ghost ??
<mosh> si
<mosh> lo que quiero hacer es pasarla a otros ordenadores como si usara acronis en windos
<mosh> pero una aplicacion para ubuntu
<mimecar> mosh: clonezilla
<cossier> mosh: aptoncd
<mimecar> si no dices que tipo de imágenes quieres..
<mosh> jaajja gracias se me olvido especificar
<cossier> mosh: los datos de usuarios tambien
<cossier> mosh: las maquinas son identicas ?
<mosh> si
<mosh> son dell optiplex 755
<mosh> son para donar a un orfanatorio
<Itxshell> no era necesario decir el uso que le vas a dar al pc
<Itxshell> mosh,  instala una de las pc dejala como deseas y haz la imagen y con eso instala el resto de las pcs
<mosh> gracias eso tenia pensado hacer pero no sabia con que software era mejor , muchas gracias por su ayuda
<NoOxz> laters
<Gus81> mimecar: hola, todavia no pude reinstalar el kubuntu-desktop me dice que ya esta instalado en su ultima version
<mimecar> si lo tienes instalado no será eso
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo un problema con el ratón. es un problema de software porque han empezado a fallar el touchpad y el externo a la vez y además he conectado el ratón usb a otro ordenador y funciona perfectamente
<Jakeukalane> estaba jugando a un juego que emplea el ratón y ahora el ratón se mueve muy poco. apuesto a que se ha desconfigurado de alguna manera
<Gus81> ah, entonces cual puede ser el problema que no me anda la ruedita del raton
<Gus81> a ver... aca tengo todo lo que elimino el autoclean
<Gus81> ahi hago un pastebin
<Jakeukalane> habría alguna forma de "resetear" el ratón?
<Gus81> no encuentro el log...
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  si eso, como se resetea o reinstala el mouse?
<Jakeukalane> yo no lo sé
<Jakeukalane> acabo de entrar
<Jakeukalane> para a ver si alguien lo sabe
<Gus81> alguien sabe?
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  ah, a mi me pasa que derepende la ruedita dejo de funcionar
<Jakeukalane> ??
<cossier> habeis mirado en preferencias
<Jakeukalane> a mí directamente es que no me mueve el ratón
<Jakeukalane> entonces vengo a estar un poco limitado para buscar soluciones
<Gus81> lo raro que fue justo despues de hacer un apt-get autoclean y autoremove, no se si tendra algo que ver
<Jakeukalane> reiniciar solucianará algo?
<Jakeukalane> he probado a apagar y a encender
<cossier> Jakeukalane: el touchpad tampoco te va
<Jakeukalane> no
<Jakeukalane> hace un momento me iba un poco
<Jakeukalane> pero ahroa nada
<Jakeukalane> yo creo que es debido al juego que estaba jugando
<Jakeukalane> proque ha sido dejar de funcionar los dos
<Jakeukalane> y el ratón USB lo he conectado a otro ordenador y funciona perfecto
<cossier> Jakeukalane: si es una laptop llevan teclas para bloq/desbloquear
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> también he probado eso
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, como último recurso, Shift-BloqNum habilita el teclado numérico como control del ratón
<Jakeukalane> aunque ahora no sé si simplemente se ha quedado bloqueado del todo (en ...
<Jakeukalane> gracias, eso estaba buscando
<Jakeukalane> no me acordaba
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, espera que a mí el otro día me pasó algo parecido, no me iba el ratón ni nada USB, o me iba muy mal
<Jakeukalane> mmm, pero primero hay que activarlo para que ande
<Jakeukalane> con el teclado
<Jakeukalane> alguno sabéis donde se hace?
<cousteau> a lo mejor desactivando y reactivando el módulo de soporte de USB se arregla...
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  si
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, shift-BloqNum
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  en las preferencias del teclado
<Jakeukalane> ah ok
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  preferencias de distribuciones
<Jakeukalane> ok, conseguí ponerlo, gracias Gus81
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, como se desactiva eso?
<Gus81> de nada Jakeukalane
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, igual, shift-BloqNum
<Jakeukalane> vy a rbar a rencar
<Jakeukalane> voy a probar a reiniciar
<Jakeukalane> uf, no consigo activar el puntero de aceptar...
<Jakeukalane> un comando para reiniciar en terminal?
<Jakeukalane> sudo shutdown -r?
<Jakeukalane> o algo así...
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  shutdown -r now
<Jakeukalane> okl
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  pero tenes que estar loggeado como root #
<Jakeukalane> sí
<fosco_> como os complicais
<fosco_> sudo reboot
<fosco_> y arreando
<Jakeukalane> na, no me funciona el ratón igual
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  es el raton de una notebook o netbook?
<Jakeukalane> ¿?
<Jakeukalane> una laptop
<Jakeukalane> y tengo un ratón USB también
<Jakeukalane> estaba jugando al Lugaru
<Jakeukalane> y de repente
<Jakeukalane> plaff
<Jakeukalane> me dejó de funcionar el ratón USB
<Jakeukalane> y luego el otro también
<Jakeukalane> y he conectado el ratón USB a otro ordenador y funciona perfecto...
<Gus81> Jakeukalane:  tendras que reinstalar el raton... no se como se hace
<Jakeukalane> yo tampoco...
<Gus81> alghuien sabe? yo tambien necesito hacerlo ya que me dejo de funcionar la ruedita y resulta muy incomodo
<Jakeukalane> ni me acuerdo como se miraban los dispositivos en terminal osea que...
<Itxshell> Jakeukalane,  y por que debe hacerlo por la termimal que vaya a configuracion de el mouse y ya
<Itxshell> hagalo graficamente XD
<Jakeukalane> es que en terminal no tengo que mover el ratón
<Jakeukalane> XD
<Jakeukalane> pero
<Jakeukalane> como se haría gráficamente
<Jakeukalane> ??
<Jakeukalane> la opción "desactivar el touchpad al escribir"
<Jakeukalane> tiene que estar marcada?
<kaolc2> I'm sorry for asking in here - I have a Spanish (language) related question to ask for a translation. Which channel should I go to for help?
<mimecar> kaolc2: este canal es en español
<kaolc2> ¿Qué canal debo ir a por cuestiones lingüísticas relacionadas con español?
<mimecar> prueba en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cossier> kaolc2: busca el locoteam spanish
<cossier> kaolc2: en launchpad me referia
<kaolc2> en launchpad?
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien sabe como se cambia la iamgen de carga de ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> me refiero a la iamgen antes de iniciar sesion como usuario...
<bl4ckc00k1e> o como sellama para buscar en gnomelook
<Jakeukalane> la imagen
<Jakeukalane> está en /home/tuusuario/.face
<Gus81> tengo que editar un PDF algun buen editor?
<Jakeukalane> o te refieres
<Jakeukalane> al fondo de pantalla'
<Jakeukalane> ?
<cousteau> Gus81, pdfedit?
<Gus81> cousteau:  gracias
<file_not_found> hola
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, sabes que hace el comando "rmmod mouse" ??
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, mi hipótesis es que quita el módulo de mouse
<mimecar> xD
<cossier> Jakeukalane: quitarlo
<cousteau> aunque yo no tengo ese módulo cargado...
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: se llama plymouth
<cousteau> a lo mejor es sólo para ratones ps2
<Jakeukalane> y luego con modprobe psmouse
<Jakeukalane> es que no sé lo que es un ratón ps2....
<fosco_> un ratón con conector redondo como el del teclado
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, los que no son USB
<Jakeukalane> ... va a ser que no entonces...
<cousteau> los que tienen un enchufe redondito
<file_not_found> necesito comprimir una pelicula en .mkv con codec de video AVC y audio dual ac3
<Jakeukalane> como se puede quitar el modulo para los que ratones USB??
<cousteau> man ffmpeg
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, a lo mejor es usbhid, pero no estoy seguro
<file_not_found> tiene 9000 kbps de bitrate de video
<file_not_found> nesecito que pese 4 0 5 gb
<Jakeukalane> ok, tengo un error del ratón que dice así:
<Jakeukalane> ups, no puedo copiarlo
<cousteau> qué error más raro
<Jakeukalane> jaja
<Jakeukalane> 11.246581 usb 4-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all
<Jakeukalane> 11.246601 usb 4-2: can't read configurations, error -71
<mimecar> yo diría que el hardware de ese ratón está mal
<mimecar> o no tiene suficiente corriente
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: te pasa en todos los puertos usb?
<Jakeukalane> el ratón lo he probado
<Jakeukalane> en otro ordenador
<Jakeukalane> y sigue funcionando
<Jakeukalane> puede ser culpa del módulo
<Jakeukalane> o como se llame
<Jakeukalane> noveau de la tarjeta gráfica?
<Jakeukalane> controlador
<mimecar> eso es complicado
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd
<mimecar> si falla, es un problema de hardware
<javier_Col> holas
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> pues hasta ahora entonces
<Jakeukalane> probaré mi usb live
<Jakeukalane> por cierto
<Jakeukalane> como se puede mirar los mensajes del sistema
<Jakeukalane> si que sea mediante
<Jakeukalane> dmesg
<Jakeukalane> ??
<Jakeukalane> porque no podía copiarlos acá
<Jakeukalane> si era con dmesg
<Jakeukalane> mm?
<javier_Col> hola alguien sabe como ver canales de justin.tv sin flash , algo asi como dentro de ,player???
<file_not_found> que formato contenedor puedo usar en lugar de mkv
<mimecar> depende
<file_not_found> [libx264 @ 0x10d1d70]broken ffmpeg default settings detected
<file_not_found> [libx264 @ 0x10d1d70]use an encoding preset (vpre)
<file_not_found> que es ese error?
<Andurino> pues parece un error de los codec de video file_not_found
<file_not_found> -f mkv -vcodec libx264 -b 6000k -minrate 6000k -maxrate 6000k -qmax 5 -bufsize 1835  -acodec ac3 -ar 48000 -ab 640k -ac 6
<Jakeukalane> hola cousteau, estoy en el usb live y el ratón del laptop funciona a la perfección
<file_not_found> este comando use para convertir
<file_not_found> en ffmpeg
<file_not_found> Andurino:
<Jakeukalane> y estoy probando el ratón USB en otro ordenador y funciona OK también
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: entonces cuando reinicies en tu sistema crea un usuario nuevo y prueba
<Andurino> has provado ha realizar una transformacion "simple (por defecto)" de un video pequeño??
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias
<Jakeukalane> luego habría alguna forma
<Jakeukalane> de transpasar la configuración de una cuenta a otra?
<mimecar> si
<Jakeukalane> especificamente sólo del ratón
<Jakeukalane> ok, pues allá voy
<mimecar> tus datos si, la configuración del entorno depende
<file_not_found> Requested output format 'mkv' is not a suitable output format
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> por cierto, la nueva versión como USB live va de lujo
<Andurino> file_not_found : eso te esta indicando que "falta algo" (yo no se el que, puedo intuir las librerias de soporte de mkv)
<Andurino> puedes reproducir el formato mkv??
<file_not_found> si perfectamente
<file_not_found> en todos los programas
<arp-> MKV lo reproduce VLC sin problemas
<file_not_found> espero poder solucionarlo
<Andurino> la reproduccion y la transformacion de formatos son cosas distintas...
<file_not_found> me faltara algo en los comandos
<Andurino> vlc quizas tenga la opcion de trascodificar el formato (lo desconozco)
<Andurino> hay varias distribuciones de vlc ademas de plugins y versiones...
<file_not_found> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<mimecar> file_not_found: el vídeo cumple las limitaciones del codec?
<Andurino> eso te dice que el tienes problemas con el tamaño, bien por grande o pequeño o bien por exceso o defecto de fotogramas (rates)
<Jakeukalane> como se crea un usuario?? (como se llama la entrada del menú??) así lo puedo buscar mediante el synapse...
<mimecar> muchos codecs necesitan que ancho altura sea divisible por 2 / 4
<file_not_found> pesa 10,9 gb
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: en el menú de administración lo tienes
<file_not_found> http://www.imagengratis.org/images/transformmg7lm.png info del video
<Jakeukalane> ah ok
<Andurino> file_not_found : cortalo haz uno pequeño del grande y trata de transformalo
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, el ratón del laptop no me funciona en la nueva sesión (aunque me deja utilizar el botón derecho)
<mimecar> has iniciado una sesión nueva?
<Jakeukalane> puede ser por los controladores que tengo?
<Jakeukalane> en el USB live tengo controladores gráficos propietarios
<Jakeukalane> creo
<file_not_found> Andurino: recortarlo en tiempo
<Andurino> file_not_found: te lo abre el vlc?
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: tienes los libres
<mimecar> si no los has instalado tu
<Andurino> porque he visto (el mio) tiene la opcion de pasarlo a mp4
<Jakeukalane> por eso, creo que los instalé
<Jakeukalane> digo creo porqué no sé como mirarlo
<Jakeukalane> mmmm
<Jakeukalane> de repente funciona
<Jakeukalane> pero en la otra sesión no
<Jakeukalane> como puedo exportar la configuración??
<file_not_found> si lo abre
<Andurino> file-> ve a media , mira si el menu tiene convert/save
<Andurino> añadelo a la lista, abajo dale a convert/save (y ahora fijate que es donde eliges los formatos )
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, no lo he conseguido...
<mimecar> si en la nueva te funciona pasa tus datos
<Jakeukalane> cual es el archivo de configuración del  ratón?
<mimecar> estará en la configuración de gnome
<Jakeukalane> .gconfig??
<mimecar> esa carpeta existe?
<file_not_found> No se pudo ejecutar /usr/sbin/synaptic como usuario root.
<file_not_found> que es eso?
<file_not_found> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<file_not_found> No se pudo copiar el archivo Xautorization del usuario.
<mimecar> file_not_found: cómo lo estas ejecutando?
<file_not_found> entro al sinanptic y dice eso
<mimecar> cómo entras?
<file_not_found> desde el menu
<mimecar> y te da ese mensaje de error? con ese texto?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> si entro desde terminal entra
<file_not_found> parece que ra vlc
<file_not_found> como desinstalo vlc desde consola totalmente
<file_not_found> ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove vlc
<file_not_found> y sus dependencias
<mimecar> si se quedan dependencias ya te avisará
<mimecar> no puedes eliminar todas las dependencias
<file_not_found> como detengo el server de vlc?
<mimecar> ¿estas reproduciendo música en streaming a otros equipos?
<file_not_found> !server vlc
<kubot> (server takes no arguments) -- Returns the server the bot is on.
<file_not_found> mimecar: lo habia configurado para un smartphone y no funciono
<mimecar> vlc no me parece que se ejecute como servidor
<file_not_found> no entra al vlc
<mimecar> si lo desinstalas ya lo quitará
<file_not_found> lo hize y sigue igual
<file_not_found> VLC media player 1.1.9 The Luggage (revision exported)
<file_not_found> [0xc54e90] main interface: creating httpd
<file_not_found> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")
<file_not_found> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
<file_not_found> Interfaz de control remoto inicializada.
<mimecar> ¿que ha devuelto la desinstalación?
<file_not_found> se desinstalo todo
<mimecar> lo ha desinstalado y aún tienes el comando vlc?
<file_not_found> despues lo volvi a instalar
<mimecar> ...
<file_not_found> chau
<file_not_found> see you later
<guille> hola a todos he hecho mi servidor apache pero no sale los botones de mi pagina web porque http://bsd.sytes.net
<mimecar> los botones?
<guille> al costado izquierdo sale unos botones rojos solo sale el perimetro del boton
<mimecar> tienes mal los enlaces a las imágenes
<guille> ok voy a revisar gracias mimecar
<mimecar> instalate la extensión firefux de firefox
<mimecar> firebug
<guille> ok thank
<alejandro> hola
<GridCube> !hola alejandro
<kubot> alejandro: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<charo> alguien aca usa ubuntu, gnome-shell y una grafica intel?
<mimecar> gnome-shell si, intel no
<charo> :( es que tengo problemas con el vsync
<mimecar> solo con gnome-shell?
<charo> si
<charo> en compiz no da problema (si lo tengo activado)
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> alguien solucionó aglún problema relacionado al touchpad?
<GridCube> como cual?
<mimecar> si puedes concretar un poco ...
<danielfcc> ok... hasta hace unas horas tenia el touch funcionando
<charo> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<danielfcc> antecedentes.... ya varios años habia dejado de buscar la solucion... y solo usaba mouse
<mimecar> danielfcc: ¿que ha cambiado en tu sistema?
<danielfcc> hasta que se lanzo ubuntu 11.10
<danielfcc> el cual inicie en live CD... el cual hizo si mas hacer funcionar el touchpad
<danielfcc> cambie de version ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10
<danielfcc> y seguia funcionando, el problema se presenta cuando inicio otro live cd en este caso de wifiway
<danielfcc> reinicie la maquina y dejo de funcionar el touchpad
<mimecar> si te falla con otras distribuciones puede ser algo hardware
<danielfcc> alguna idea?
<mimecar> o que algún programa te ha apagado el touchpad
<charo> danielfcc, me pasaba algo parecido pero con el wifi
<danielfcc> ninguno... hasta que inicie el liveCD de wifiway
<danielfcc> como puedo hacer para volver a la configuracion anterior??
<charo> danielfcc, en los casos mas extremos, podrias quitarle la pila interna al lap, y volver a ponerla luego de 5 minutos
<charo> (ojo q se resetea la bios)
<danielfcc> eso tiene que ver con el touch??
<charo> tiene que ver con todos los dispositivos de tu lap
<danielfcc> hummm...
<danielfcc> es la unica solucion?
<mimecar> danielfcc: parece que algo ha desactivado el touchpad
<charo> seguramente no
<mimecar> ¿que sistemas tienes en ese equipo?
<GridCube> danielfcc, probaste synaptys?
<GridCube> synaptics
<danielfcc> antes tenia el 11.04
<danielfcc> y ahora estoy con ubuntu 11.10
<danielfcc> pero como dije antes solo inicie el liveCD e hizo funcionar al touchpad
<danielfcc> si tengo el programa
<danielfcc> synaptics
<charo> danielfcc, http://ubuntuentoluca.blogspot.com/2011/10/activardesactivar-touchpad-en-ubuntu.html
<GridCube> con eso deverias poder editar el touchpad
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> probare
<charo> y nadie me ayudo :p
<danielfcc> saludos nuevamente
<danielfcc> pero no resulto
<danielfcc> =(
<danielfcc> alguna otra idea para hacer funcionar el touchpad?
<charo> hiciste lo del link?
<danielfcc>  si
<charo> hmmmm
<charo> probaste iniciar con wifiway nuevamente?
<danielfcc> si varias veces
<charo> y ahi ver como activarlo tal como se desactivo
<danielfcc> pero yo creo que ahi es  el problema
<danielfcc> pues con ninguna distro funcionaba el touchpad
<danielfcc> excepto con ubuntu 11.10
<charo> si es synaptic, es raro que no funcione
<danielfcc> anteriormente ya habia instalado el indicador
<danielfcc> cuando estaba con la version 11.04
<danielfcc> = no funcionaba
<danielfcc> yo pienso que al momento de iniciar el LiveCD este escribe en el disco
<charo> revisa si tienes este paquete instalado: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<danielfcc> es asi?
<danielfcc> si
<danielfcc> version
<danielfcc> 1.4.1-1 ubuntu2
<charo> y tienes solo linux?
<charo> o una particion con win?
<danielfcc> no solo linuz
<danielfcc> linux
<charo> hmmm si fuese mi caso, intentaria resetear la bios, quitando la pila interna
<danielfcc> vaya eso indica que tengo que destapar.... y lo peor que no tengo herramientas para eso =S
<charo> mmm vere si encuentro algo, como dije antes eso me paso con el wifi de otra lap una vez
<danielfcc> ok gracias
<brahem> hello
<charo> danielfcc, revisaste las teclas de funcion del notebook? revisa si hay alguna para desactivar y activar el touchpad, al menos en mi lap lo tiene
<danielfcc> ese es otro detalle que tampoco no reconoce =´(
<danielfcc> osea la tecla FN no cumple su funcion
<charo> hmmm que lap tienes?
<danielfcc> excepto para mute que esta en esc
<danielfcc> es una toshiba satellite
<danielfcc> l505d
<javier_Col> escribe en una consola xinput --list
<javier_Col> eso debe arrojar algo parecido a esto
<javier_Col> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730473/
<javier_Col> alguien conoce alguna aplicacion para ver videos de paginas como justin tv en el escritorio
<charo> mmm minitube para youtube, tambien esta umplayer
<danielfcc> javier_Col, si salio algo parecido
<javier_Col> daniel muestra la salida en  bin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<danielfcc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730475/
<javier_Col> bien reconoce perfecto tu touchpad
<danielfcc> bueno entonces que puedo hacer para que funcione
<danielfcc> =(
<javier_Col> no funciona ???
<danielfcc> nop
<javier_Col> o no tiene todas las funciones
<danielfcc> no funciona
<danielfcc> funciona hasta hace una horas
<danielfcc> pero ahora ya no
<javier_Col> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javier_Col> y lo pegas en pastebin
<danielfcc> indica que el directorio no existe
<javier_Col> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<javier_Col> y este
<danielfcc> javier_Col, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730477/
<danielfcc> pero bastante grande y no se muestra el inicio
<javier_Col> no te funciona el touchpad y por eso conectaste el  mouse genius o conectaste el genius y no te funciona el touchpad??
<danielfcc> lo primero
<danielfcc> javier_Col, en google encontre esto http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/10/09/el-touchpad-no-funciona-luego-de-instalar-ubuntu-11-10-con-gnome-3-solucion/
<danielfcc> en la que pide instalar el dconf-tool
<javier_Col> pruebalo
<danielfcc> y manda a una ruta el cual no existe.... inicio el programa
<danielfcc> y sigo la ruta
<danielfcc> que indica
<danielfcc> y no hay
<danielfcc> touchpad
<danielfcc> lo encontre y esta activaddo
<danielfcc> pero aun asi no funciona )=
<charo> danielfcc, con la misma ruta?
<danielfcc> no
<danielfcc> esta en otra
<danielfcc> no esta en plugins
<charo> si no esta en esa ruta instala el paquete synaptiks
<danielfcc> esta en peripheral
<charo> sudo apt-get install synaptiks
<charo> o centro de software etc etc
<danielfcc> sinaptiks??? con K
<charo> si
<danielfcc> eso no es para KDE
<fosco_> si
<danielfcc> pero yo no uso KDE
<danielfcc> uso gnome
<charo> segun lei en unos comentarios, a un usuario se le soluciono lo de la ruta instalando ese paquete
<danielfcc> ok
<charo> al parecer no.. y si inicias desde el live de ubuntu lo mismo?
<danielfcc> no que..
<danielfcc> no instalo?
<charo> no instales
<danielfcc> plop!
<charo> xD
<danielfcc> ya empezo  =(
<danielfcc> bueno luego lo desinstalo
<danielfcc> si he probado con el live
<charo> cambia remove por install y listo
<danielfcc> varias veces
<danielfcc> pero nada
<danielfcc> si
<danielfcc> ... =)
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<danielfcc> a que se puede deber que cuando usas un liveCD altere el touch?
<charo> mmmm entonces yo no puedo ayudar mas... :( lo que yo haria es lo q dije antes de la bios
<danielfcc> ok gracias de todas maneras
<charo> danielfcc, a lo mejor le dio la instruccion a la bios de desactivar (como lo hace la tecla Fn) el touchpad
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<charo> yo intentaria hacer funcionar las teclas de funcion y ahi activar el touchpad si ese es el problema
<danielfcc> uhmmm creo que no es el problema porque ubuntu 11.10 hizo funcionar el touch pero no la tecla FN
<javier_Col> puede ser que el problema este en que no tienes un archivo llamado xorg.conf
<javier_Col> intemnta crearlo manualmente
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> y como lo hago
<javier_Col> desde una tty ctrl+alt+f1
<charo> javier_Col, pero tendria que agregar reglas para el touchpad
<danielfcc> si
<javier_Col> claro que tendria que agregar las reglas pero mejor eso a no tener touchpad
<danielfcc> cuando empeze con ubuntu
<danielfcc> intente
<danielfcc> cambiar el xorg
<danielfcc> pero no salia la informacion suficiente que decia el manual
<danielfcc> pero si tuvieras algun manual
<charo> lee las wikis de archlinux, son muy completas en eso
<charo> busco link
<charo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics}
<charo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<javier_Col> #  /etc/init.d/gdm stop #esto te va a cerrar la sesión
<javier_Col> # /etc/init.d/gdm stop #esto te va a cerrar la sesión
<javier_Col> X -configure # esto crea el archivo xorg.conf.new
<javier_Col> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javier_Col> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<charo> javier_Col, lo puede hacer desde entorno
<javier_Col> no tiene que ser des de una tty
<charo> y despues reinicia las X
<javier_Col> copia a papel los pasos
<charo> javier_Col, no! la diferencia esta en que lo hace sin entorno
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> intentare
<charo> lo puede hacer con nano gedit o cualquier editor, perto tiene que asegurarse de reiniciar las X si quiere ver los cambios
<danielfcc> bueno gracias
<danielfcc> tengo que salir
<charo> ok
<danielfcc> interare esto ultimo
<danielfcc> mas tarde
<red-tag> Estoy configurando un loadbalancer con keepalived y tengo problemas
<red-tag> alguien conoce el tema?
<red-tag> esta es la configuración de keepalived:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730531/
<red-tag> he habilitado ip_forward en les real servers y no responden al llamarlos desde la VIP
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-29
<djthree> si tengo instalado ubuntu 12.10, con kernel de 32 bits, puedo instalarle el kernel de 64 bits?
<techno_x64> djthree, no puedes hacer eso
<fzeta> NaN123_: cómo lo estás ejecutando?
<techno_x64> debes instalar todo el sistema a 64 bits
<fzeta> claro!
<techno_x64> no puedes ponerle kernel de 64bits a un sistema de 32 bits
<djthree> ok, gracias. Vuelvo en un ratro con nun par de preguntitas más. Saludos!
<hashashin> si se puede tener un kernel de 64bits y un userland de 32bits, pero otra cosa es que valga para algo, como mucho se me ocurre para kvm poder emular maquinas de 64bits...
<fzeta> NaN123: ya lo tienes claro
<fzeta> ?
<NaN123> NO
<fzeta> NaN123: cómo lo haces?
<NaN123> ???
<fzeta> jooo!! que cosa más rara... bueno NaN123, por aquí
<compaqo> he instalado 12.04 en una PC Compaq Presario 061 y cuando cierro mi sesión lo unico que aparece es una pantalla totalmente negra. me ayuda alguien?
<fzeta> ummm..compaqo: lo acabás de instalar?
<MAbeeTT> hola, quisiera saber si hay manera prolija/académica de agregar unas lineas de script en el proceso de hacer /etc/init.d/cualquier servicio restart
<fzeta> MAbeeTT: que quieres decir?
<GridCube> ah?
<fzeta> ok, see you later!
<MAbeeTT> o sea, cuando uno realiza esa acción, el sistema para por ahín parser que a su vez llama a algún archivo que peuda ser intervenido por el administrador, para poder poner allí "mail juanito@example.net < el servicio $ESE fue reiniciado " ?
<MAbeeTT> s/para/pasa/
<MAbeeTT> pretendo que se envíen mails cuando reinicio servicios.
<MAbeeTT> y que eso NO sea mediante una herramienta de monitoreo que hace polling.
<MAbeeTT> entonces se me ocurre algo así como editar cada archivo de /etc/init.d/, pero como eso es muy costoso, ahí mi pregunta.
<compaqo> fzeta, si
<MAbeeTT> fzeta: creo que eso explica lo que quiero decir.
<MAbeeTT> o bien en vez de /etc/init.d si hay otro mecanismo compatible con init.d y que se adecúa a lo que busco podría ser eso (service es compatible? )
<luis__> hola?
<chilicuil> hola luis__
<luis__> hola
<patt0n> ola ola kien me puede ayudar plz tengo un prblema abriendo puertos en un router thomson
<Tiffon> nas
<patt0n> puedo llegar al panel de configuracion pero ahi nose que mas haeçcer, necesito abrir los puertos para el programa nicotine
<patt0n> ???
<infostar> Hola a todos
<infostar> Saludos desde Sevilla España
<blackgatonegro> Hola
<infostar> alguien usa la terminal x-11 Terminator???
<infostar> me gustaria saber como montar un scritp para esta terminal que abriera en la posicion que quiero los scripts que necesito
<infostar> alguna idea??
<blackgatonegro> Que language?
<blackgatonegro> Pyhthon?
<blackgatonegro> *python*
<infostar> me da igual python  bash
<Guest20898> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<alfonso> buenos dias
<Guest20898> buenos dias alfonso, dispongo de un toshiba satellite m30x y le he instalado kubuntu
<chilicuil> hola buenos dias
<Guest20898> pero la wifi no me va es lo mas importante y los drivers no se si estan xq el pad si lo tocas se queda pillado el ordenador
<Guest81911> qué chipset tienes?
<Guest20898> es este modelo:  Satellite M30X-166
<alfonso> quiero cambiar el idioma a kile a español y para ello he instalado estos paquetes language-pack-kde-es-base language-pack-kde-es kde-l10n-es pero el programa sogue en ingles
<alfonso> alguna solucion ?
<buenaventura> cuál es el modelo de chipset de la placa inalámbrica, Guest20898 ?
<Guest20898> creo que es esto a lo que te refieres no? Mini PCI Intel® PRO/Wireless LAN 2200
<buenaventura> supongo... para saber exactamente cuál tienes, ejecuta el comando 'sudo lspci | grep Network'
<chilicuil> alfonso: has salido y vuelto a entrar de la sesion?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> he reiniciado
<alfonso> chilicuil: se te ocurre alguna solucion
<Guest20898> la barra esa no la tengo jajaj o no la encuentro
<idroj07> Tengo una distibución de ubuntu con una apariencia preparada por el creador, con efectos compiz i textura de los menus.. Lo que ocurre es que es 11.10 Y me pide un monton de actualizaciones... Ya lo actualice pero cuando aplique todas, al reiniciar, se desarmó toda la apariencia... ¿Sabríais decirme que actualizaciones tengo q instalar q no afectan a la apariencia. O que puedo hacer para que no se desconfigure??
<Guest20898> ya la encuentro
<chilicuil> alfonso: sip, has intentado con el programa  language-selector-kde4 ?, mmm, por que.., una cosa es que lo tengas instalado, y otra que lo selecciones para que el sistema lo use
<alfonso> chilicuil: no eso no lo he hecho,ese programa lo tengo que instalar o viene por defecto ?
<Guest20898> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200bg [Calexico2]
<chilicuil> idroj07: tendria cuidado con las actualizaciones de compiz y de gtk.., tendria cuidado con hacer backup de las configuraciones de la personalizacion para restaurarla una vez que las actualizaciones sobre escriban los documentos de configuracion, preguntaria al autor original sobre los paquetes que modifico para obtener las personalizaciones, desactivaria las actualizaciones
<chilicuil> alfonso: deberia estar instalado, pero si no esta instalado podrias instalarlo, asi es como luce: http://i.imgur.com/We2fW.png
<chilicuil> alfonso: btw, que version de kubuntu estas corriendo, kubuntu 12.10?
<Guest20898> buenaventura se te ocurre algo?
<alfonso> chilicuil: ok pero antes le he hechado un vistazo a esa parte y estaba seleccionado el Español
<alfonso> chilicuil: el caso es que hay programas que estan en español y otros no como es el caso de kile
<alfonso> chilicuil: no estoy en kubuntu, tengo ubuntu con escritorio de kde instalado aunque nomalmente suelo utilizar gnome ultimamente y la version es 12.04
<jorgerodriguezdj> nadie me puede ayudar?
<chilicuil> alfonso: ok, gracias por el dato, mmm, pues al parecer tienes todos los paquetes necesarios.., se me ocurren que kile funcione diferente al resto de los programas.., podrias intentar correrlo asi desde la consola, '$ LANGUAGE=es kile' ?
<chilicuil> y tambien podrias ejecutar, $ echo $LANG
<idroj07> chilicuil: Ok, ahora despues voy a intentar identificar todas las actualizaciones de compiz y gtk y buscare en internet sobre como hacer backups de eso. Hasta luego ;) gracias!
<jorgerodriguezdj> nadie me puede ayudar?
<chilicuil> idroj07: podrias empezar por hacer backup de /etc/ ahi es donde estan la mayoria de ellas.., creo que es fundamental que descubras que modificaciones le hizo el autor original
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: entonces tu computadora explota si intentas usar el touchpad?, estas usando la version 12.10?
<buenaventura> jorgerodriguezdj: te reconoce la interfaz ubuntu? qué te devuelve /sbin/iwconfig?
<alfonso> chilicuil: las comas son necesarias o las pones tu para diferenciar el comando ?
<jorgerodriguezdj> no se la version que tiene,soy nuevo en linux
<jorgerodriguezdj> va todo aparentemente, menos la wifi
<jorgerodriguezdj> y el touchpad si lo utilizo explota
<chilicuil> alfonso: las ' y el primer $ los pongo para diferenciarlo, para decir que lo que sigue del primer $ se ejecuta en una consola
<jorgerodriguezdj> me bajo los drivers supuestamente pero no se que hacer con ellos no se abren
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: supongo que descargas los drivers de un sitio web?, si es asi.., es bueno que sepas que asi no es como generalmente se hace en ubuntu, en ubuntu comunmente se descargan desde el centro de software, sugiero que sigas la recomendacion de buenaventura, primero debemos saber si tienes alguna clase de reconocimiento por ubuntu, en una terminal escribe $ iwconfig y muestranos lo que salga.., copia la salida del comando y pegalo e
<jorgerodriguezdj> si quereis os doy la ip y accedes a mi ordenador...
<jorgerodriguezdj> voy a poner eos
<jorgerodriguezdj> x@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<jorgerodriguezdj> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jorgerodriguezdj> eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"g\xC6isQ\xFFJ\xEC)\xCD\xBA\xAB\xF2\xFB\xE3F|\xC2T\xF8\x1B\xE8\xE7\x8DvZ.c3\x9F\xC9\x9A"
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Power Management:off
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<jorgerodriguezdj>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: el robot del sitio te ha silenciado por enviar mucha informacion de una sola vez, por eso te mencionaba que debias usar paste.ubuntu.com para pasarnos tus datos
<jorgerodriguezdj> no se como se hace jajaj
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: ya, ha removido el silenciador.., revisando tu informacion para que ubuntu si reconoce tu dispositivo, parece un error de configuracion, puesto que ese ESSID no es valido
<jorgerodriguezdj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315220/
<jorgerodriguezdj> no hay ningun programa tipo aida, que me diga que drivers me faltan?
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: puedes intentar descubrir que pasa con NetworkManager, aunque en mi opinion te sugiero que instales wicd-gtk, elimines NetworkManager y vuelvas a intentar conectarte.., personalmente he encontrado que varios problemas de conexion intermitente se solucionan cambiando NetworkManager por wicd-gtk.., claro que esa es mi sugerencia, podrias esperar por la recomendacion de buenaventura o de alguna otra persona que se haya encontr
<jorgerodriguezdj> escribo eso en la consola no?
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: si
<jorgerodriguezdj> se esta instalando...
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: si existe, en ubuntu 12.04 e inferiores se llama jockey-gtk, en ubuntu 12.10.., tiene otro nombre, ahora mismo no lo recuerdo
<jorgerodriguezdj> ya ha terminado ahora q?
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: bueno, si has terminado de instalar wicd-gtk, lanzalo e intenta conectarte desde su interfaz grafica
<chilicuil> wicd-gtk solo funcionara cuando desinstales NetworkManager
<jorgerodriguezdj> como lo desinstalo?
<chilicuil> no pueden correr ambos programas al mismo tiempo
<chilicuil> desde el centro de software, puedes buscar por networkmanager y cuando lo encuentres, hacer click en desinstalar
<jorgerodriguezdj> aaaiii
<jorgerodriguezdj> que funciona!!!
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: genial =D!
<jorgerodriguezdj> bueno lo he lanzado creo y me han salido las wifi
<jorgerodriguezdj> ahora siempre saldra eso o tengo que lanzarlo?
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: ahora me tengo que ir, si tienes algun otro problema, sigue haciendo tus preguntas al canal, si no se resuelven completamente puedes probar en los foros, http://ubuntu-es.org/ o en askubuntu.com, bonito dia a todos o/
<jorgerodriguezdj> muxas gracias
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: si has quitado NetworkManager, cada vez que inices sesion arrancara solo
<jorgerodriguezdj> cmo lo quito
<jorgerodriguezdj> ?
<chilicuil> jorgerodriguezdj: desde el centro de software, puedes buscar por NetworkManager y cuando lo encuentres, hacer click en desinstalar
<chilicuil> bonito dia o/
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<duhnnie> disculpen, alguien conoce algúncanal Java en espanol?
<alfonso> Hola alguien utiliza kile con frecuencia?
<alfonso> tengo problema con la inserción de imágenes
<duhnnie> disculpen, alguien conoce algún canal Java en espanol?
<lucas1> alguna manera de revisar cual es la version de wine que tengo por terminal y actualizarla
<vitimiti> lucas1, mira a ver este enlace -> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/65831#.UI6ZbhKYNok
<lucas1> vitimiti thanks lo intentare ahora mismo jeje
<lucas1> vitimiti tambien estoy intentando instalar photoshop jeje me puedes ayudar
<vitimiti> nada, con el aptitude show wine deberia aparecerte todo :)
<vitimiti> no se instalarlo, has mirado en wineHQ?
<lucas1> no no he visto winehq
<lucas1> que es
<lucas1> un adicional de wine
<vitimiti> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<vitimiti> una web
<lucas1> vitimiti gracias
<vitimiti> nada :D
<Ignacio> Hola desde Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome Remix :)
<Ignacio> ¿Que cuentan?
<lucas1> Bueno sigo terco en instalar photoshop cs4 o mejor cs5 en ubuntu 12.04 lts si alguien me da una luz o me ayuda por favor escribame - aparte necesito un programa quemador o grabador de DVD para grabar en 4 quemadoras a la vez
<hashashin> nas
<JoseCO> holaaaa
<JoseCO> Alguien me puede ayudar a montar un servidor smnp
<JoseCO> es que no tengo la menor idea y es una nota importante pata la universidad
<hashashin> JoseCO, smnp? o snmp
<JoseCO> heheh si eso
<JoseCO> escribi mal
<JoseCO> :P
<hashashin> JoseCO, esto mismo igual te vale para empezar http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/120021#.UI66GsxnOzs , pero vaya de snmp hay literatura para 2 vidas jeje
<JoseCO> a que te refieres literatura
<JoseCO> mucho material
<hashashin> se
<JoseCO> se ve complicado
<JoseCO> :/
<JoseCO> y este men tiene un error
<Illuminati> :D
<Ignacio> Gentee!! :)
<Vero2> hola
<Illuminati> hola
<Vero2> alguien ya está usando Quetzal?
<Illuminati> yo
<Illuminati> ayer apenas
<Vero2> y qué tal?
<Illuminati> lo siento mejor
<Vero2> trae novedades?
<Illuminati> ahorita te comento lo que note
<Vero2> ok
<Illuminati> ando en una expo de la universidad
<Vero2> ah bueno, sigue entonces con lo que estás haciendo
<Illuminati> ahorita regreso
<Vero2> bueno
<Illuminati> ;)
<Vero2> :-)
<Illuminati> ya
<Illuminati> pues mira
<Illuminati> lo que note
<Illuminati> apenas llevo unas horas de usarlo
<Illuminati> mejor rendimiento
<Illuminati> arranca mas rapido
<Illuminati> un poco
<Illuminati> tenia problemas con el chrome
<Illuminati> antes
<Vero2> y ahora no?
<Illuminati> pero actualice y  ya no me dio problema,  un problema que note que los screenlets ya no se quedan ocultos como los tenia
<Illuminati> no se si tenga que reconfigurar pero no lo he revisado
<Vero2> bueno pero en general sin mayores novedades?
<Illuminati> ya trae una opcion para que te loguees con correo electronico y contrasenha supongo que como windows 8
<Illuminati> o para que lo administres remotamente segun lei
<Illuminati> pues no,
<Illuminati> ahora solo ya no me conecta el empathy a gtalk
<Vero2> la verdad es que no sé como es Win 8. Me quedé con XP por conveniencia
<Vero2> actualizaste o quemaste un CD?
<Illuminati> hice update
<Illuminati> casi no lo hago
<Vero2> hm ojalá no tengas problemas porque yo tuve problemas cuando actualicé
<Illuminati> pero ahora me funciono muy bien, solo tardo 30 minutos, son como 800 mb creo
<Vero2> pero tenés que hacer update si lo instalaste ayer
<Illuminati> sudo apt-get update?
<Illuminati> para que?
<Vero2> y porque la versión salió hace como una semana
<Illuminati> ahhh
<Illuminati> a ver
<Illuminati> A mi lo que me intriga,  es la integracion con redes sociales
<Illuminati> si funciona bien
<Illuminati> :P
<Vero2> bueno ves, esa es una novedad
<Illuminati> esta es la personal jajaja
<Illuminati> si ya trae mas integracion segun
<Illuminati> pero creo que no es necesario hacer update
<Illuminati> por que ayer actualice con el manager
<Vero2> ah bueno
<Illuminati> Dice que esta actualizado :D
<Vero2> :-)
<Vero2> el escritorio cambió algo?
<Illuminati> Yo uso el gnome classiv
<Illuminati> classic
<Illuminati> no noto la diferencia
<Vero2> ah
<Vero2> yo uso Unity y puse como fondo al Pangolin
<Illuminati> solo que cuando se estaba instalando me pregunto para loguearme que interfaz queria deje la default
<Vero2> cuando instale Quetzal, pondré al pájaro
<Illuminati> yo no me acomode con la barra de unity
<Illuminati> :<
<Illuminati> yo puse un fonde que trae de china :B
<Vero2> está mucho mejor que con la versión anterior
<Vero2> la anterior me mareaba
<Illuminati> jojo
<Vero2> es verdad
<Vero2> como se mueve cuando tocás con el mouse...
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Vero2> xangua no es ot
<Illuminati> si
<Illuminati> eso >_<
<Vero2> estamos hablando del escritorio de Ubuntu
<Vero2> es un tema NO relacionado con Ubuntu????
<g4zz> hola... quisiera eliminar dos particiones con gparted, tengo q eliminar tambien las q están sin particionar?
<dylan66> si estan sin particionar no son particiones
<g4zz> perdon sin asignar
<dylan66> no entiendo mucho tu pregunta
<dylan66> puedes mandar un screenshot
<g4zz> si dame un segundo
<g4zz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/pantallazoqc.png/
<g4zz> quiero dejar la /dev/sda1 y la /dev/sda7
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Como puedo saber que version de driver de nvidia tiene mi ubuntu 12.04?
<g4zz> dylan66, ???
<dylan66> si vi la imagen
<dylan66> no veo ningun inconveniente en eliminarlas
<dylan66> que piensas hacer con el espacio libre?
<g4zz> darselo a sda7
<g4zz> y a sda1
<g4zz> el linux swap lo tengo q dejar .. no???
<dylan66> hay una opcion de mover la particion y extenderla
<dylan66> pero piensas dejar algun sistema linux?
<g4zz> sisi
<g4zz> el sda7
<g4zz> se quedo muy peq despues de la actualizacion
<dylan66> ahi esta la raiz?
<dylan66> son operaciones delicadas y demoran bastane y se ahcen desde un live cd
<dylan66> cuando agrandas particioens
<g4zz> quieres decir q desde gparted no lo puedo hacer bien???
<g4zz> comando para ver las particiones desde la shell?
<dylan66> desde gparted pero desde un live cd
<dylan66> no desde el sistema montado
<g4zz> fdisk -l????
<dylan66> fdisk -l
<g4zz> resulta q tengo 3 linux y quiero quedarme con uno
<dylan66> con sudo fdisk -l
<dylan66> esos cambios en el disco deben realizarse desde un live cd
<dylan66> hay uno que se llama gparted live cd
<dylan66> o se podria hacer desde un linux sino toca las particiones del sistema q estas en ese momento
<g4zz> como se si las toca o no??
<juan_> Bueno, ya veo que mi pregunta es todavía un misterio sin resolver. Lo intentaré en otro momento.
<juan_> Un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<dylan66> si estas en sda2 por ejemplo y quieres darle mas espacio a esa particion no vvas a poder
<g4zz> estoy en sda7
<g4zz> pero claro dentro de sda2
<g4zz> porq sda2 engloba las demas.. no?
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> pero puedes eliminar las que querias lo que no puedes agrandar la 7 desde ahi
<g4zz> ok.. entonces desde el live cd d gparted mejor.. no???
<g4zz> elimino las demas y luego desde el live cd?
<g4zz> lo tengo descargado ya
<dylan66> o puees usas rcualquier distribucion live q tengas
<dylan66> como la del propio ubuntu
<g4zz> a si?
<g4zz> perfect
<dylan66> si no tiene gparted se instala en el live
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> pues veo una opcion mas facil desde el live cd
<g4zz> o incluso eliminarlas todas y reinstalar...
<g4zz> no?
<dylan66> eso seria lo mas facil
<dylan66> tienes la opcion de instalar junto a windows
<dylan66> vi qeue tien ntfs ahi
<dylan66> sino tienes datos que respaldar es lo mas facil
<g4zz> bueno windows lo tengo q dejar tengo mucho trabajo ahi
<dylan66> eso no hay problema
<g4zz> tengo q dejar win$
<dylan66> si entendi
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> pues nada
<dylan66> en el instalador de ubuntu esta la opcion de isntalar junto a otro sistema
<g4zz> voy a reinstalar todo
<g4zz> ahi reparticiono otra vex
<dylan66> ok suerte
<g4zz> gracias colega!
<dylan66> de nada
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-30
<luis_> Hola Alguien pudo instalar windows 8 y ubuntu en la misma pc?
<atl> HOME/.xprofile es lo mismo que, HOME/.profile?
<luis_> hola
<luis_> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 12.10
<hungre> buenas noches
<hungre> en el lubuntu desktop que instale , porque me aperece home completo en el escritorio?
<hungre> hay alguna manera como quiatr eso del escritorio_
<user__> clear
<Romance> hola, que es el canal por offtopic consultas?
<fzeta> Romance: y de cotilleo
<Romance> que llamar de canal?
<fzeta> wtf!
<Romance> lo siento, estoy apriendo espanol.
<fzeta> ;-)
<chilicuil> de donde eres Romance ?
<Romance> soy Malaysian
<chilicuil> Romance: cool
<Romance> te ensenas me espanol?
<Romance> jajaja
<chilicuil> 'me enseñas español?'
<Romance> ah so i dont need to include the `te`
<Romance> gracias amigo
<chilicuil> Romance: de nada =), lamentablemente en el canal, no puedo hacer tal cosa, pero si quieres practicar al menos tu forma escrita puedes entrar a ubuntu-es-cafe y ahi puedes hablar con todos, ademas de eso, hay un sitio de idiomas que suelo frecuentar, tal vez te interese, italki.com
<Romance> gracias
<Romance> ubuntu-es-cafe
 * xoan buenas
<hashashin> nas
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Itxshell> Buen Dìa
<lucas1> señores muy buenos dias una pregunta instale virtualbox desde el centro de software ubuntu y me instalo la version 4.1 y luego me fui a la pagina de virtualbox e instale la 4.2.4 que es la mas reciente pero en el centro de software ubuntu aun me sale q no la tengo instalado cuando ya lo esta - alguna forma de que aparezca alli ya instalado?
<DiegoTc> ./join #ubuntu-uds-b3-m8
<buenaventura> lucas1: en el centro de software sólo vas a ver lo que se instale via apt
<buenaventura> el sistema no tiene forma de saber que instalaste algo desde una fuente externa
<lucas1> buenaventura gracias me lo sospeche jeje
<lucas1> buenaventura algun software para grabar dvd que conoscas que grabe una imagen en 4 grabadoras a la vez
<buenaventura> ni idea, no soy muy amigo de las unidades ópticas...
<buenaventura> brasero no es suficiente para tí?
<lucas1> brasero no me permite grabar en las 4 unidades opticas
<lucas1> jaja ademas las unidades opticas y yo somos como carne y uña
<lucas1> buenaventura no me arranca virtualbox :..|
<ingcram> wenas
<buenaventura> ajá
<lucas1> buenaventura sucede que si me arranco con la version 4.1 virtualbox y cuando instale la 4.2 me dio error y no me inicia el so
<lucas1> Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual WinXp.
<lucas1> The virtual machine 'WinXp' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<lucas1> Código Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<lucas1> Componente: Machine
<lucas1> Interfaz: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<lucas1> alguien puede ayudarme con un error de virtualbox este es el error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318273/
<buenaventura> tienes que instalar los módulos de vbox correspondientes a la versión que tienes, lucas1
<buenaventura> el error es clarito
<lucas1> buenaventura jeje lo siento es q no soy diestro aqui en ubuntu ni linux se puede decir q soy medio que me se unas cosas y otras no
<lucas1> buenaventura donde instalo los modulos de vbox
<lucas1> buenaventura ya me funciono instale desinstale el virtualbox 4.2 y luego instale el q tra el centro de software ubuntu el 4.1 y ya me funciono , gracias
<rodrigo> buenas tengo una duda
<rodrigo> uso sublime como editor de texto
<rodrigo> y quiero que cuando abra un archivo no me abra la ultima sesion, o sea los ultimos archivos, quiero que siempre los abra en una ventana nueva
<rodrigo> de la cconfiguracion de sublime no lo pude hacer
<rodrigo> pero se que si escribo en consola sublime-text-2 --new-window
<rodrigo> me abre una ventna nueva
<rodrigo> ahora como hago para que cada vez que abra algo me abra en una ventana nueva
<rodrigo> ?
<rodrigo> habia pensado hacer un script y poner a ese scpript como predeterminado para abrir los archivos
<rodrigo> pero nose como hacer eso ultimo
<rodrigo> nadie?
<lucas1> como adquiero permisos en terminal cuando me dice permiso denegado con que comando lo hago
<lucas1> gracias ya encontre como
<lucas1> alguien me ayuda necesito que me reconosca mis dispositivos usb en virtualbox pero no me los reconoce ayuda por favor
<atl>  HOME/.xprofile es lo mismo que, HOME/.profile?
<lucas1> aqui nadie ayuda a nadie q mal
<Damuru> hola alguien que me pueda auxiliar
<Damuru> tengo problemas con mi grafica es onboard
<Damuru> nforce 630 de nvidia
<Damuru> instale los drivers version current pero me quedo en baja resolucion
<GridCube> Damuru, 630?
<GridCube> que version del driver estas usando?
<Damuru> la ultima actualice los repos d nvidia
<Damuru> tambien actualice el kernel al 3.5
<GridCube> osea no la version current?
<Damuru> lo hice en otra maquina igual y funciono todo impecable
<mimecar> Damuru, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<GridCube> Damuru, pusiste un kernel distinto al de ubuntu?
<Damuru> si
<Damuru> la 12.04
<GridCube> pues no podemos darte soporte asi lo siento
<GridCube> si no tenes un kernel de ubuntu no estas usando ubuntu,
<GridCube> si queres que todo quede como antes podes eliminar /etc/X11/xorg.conf y todo deberia volver a estar como estaba
<Damuru> ya lo hice y funciono
<cossier> GridCube: yo tengo la GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a con drivers 270.41.06
<cossier> GridCube: lo digo por Damuru pero veo que ya se fue
<GridCube> yo tengo una GF119 [GeForce GT 520] y uso current :P
<cossier> GridCube: tu gràfica es màs actual
<GridCube> eso espero
<Damuru> hola acabo de solucionar mi problema el problema del driver de nvidia es con el kernel 3.5
<Damuru> pero yo acabo de instalar el 3.5.6
<mimecar> Damuru, por qué no usas el kernel que viene con la 12.04?
<Damuru> el cual usa ubuntu 12.10 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Damuru> bueno con ese kernel no me funcionaba por ejemplo el bluetooth
<Damuru> ahora todo funciona perfectamente
<mimecar> pasate a la 12.10
<Damuru> si alguien desea instalar busque la version v3.5.6-quantal-ok
<Damuru> no tiene 5 años de soporte ;)
<mimecar> Damuru, vas a estar 5 años sin tener programas recientes?
<Damuru> nop pero no instalo otras versiones que no sean lts
<mimecar> ok, tendrás programas menos actualizados
<Damuru> no lo creo
<mimecar> la única forma de estar actualizado es que añadas más PPA
<mimecar> y eso tiene algunos problemas
<Damuru> pues el centro de software una de sus ventajas es el de anuciar nuevas versiones de software
<mimecar> si, dentro de dos años tendrás otra lts
<cossier> ojala fuera Rolling Release como Debian
<Damuru> pues yo he usado por ejemplo hasta no hace mucho la 10.04 sin nigun problema
<Damuru> y con programas actualizados nunca un cuelgue nada
<cossier> Damuru: yo en el laptop aun tengo la 10.04y me va de perlas!!
<Damuru> si es buenisima
<Damuru> creo la mejor en rendimiento productividad etc
<Damuru> pero copiando las politicas de los otros que tanto se desfenestran pero hacen lo mismo
<Damuru> te obligan a cambiar si o si
<cossier> por eso decia de las rolling release
<Damuru> yo creo que si canonical se pone las pilas puede atraer a mucha gente mas haceindo un buen ubuntu con tuti
<Damuru> ya que para mi ojo!!! el win 8 es una reverenda porqueria y no va a tener el exito que esperan
<Damuru> va a ser igual o peor que el vista
<mimecar> Damuru, lo has usado?
<Damuru> si lo use
<mimecar> es windows 7 con un par de modificaciones
<Damuru> a la hora lo raje de mi maquina
<Damuru> si pero las modificaciones son muy radicales
<Damuru> vas a ver sientas un usuario de windows comun y se quiere matar
<mimecar> mejor dejar el offtopic
<Damuru> no tiene el clasico inicio
<Damuru> ya ahi los mareas mal
<mimecar> lo mismo que el paso de gnome a unity
<Damuru> no tiene boton para apagar debes dar tremendas vueltas para apagarla
<Damuru> jajaja
<Damuru> yo siempre que venia la maquina estaba suspendida pero no apagada
<Damuru> jajaja
<Damuru> exactamente
<Damuru> se cambiaron muchos
<mimecar> si, dos pulsaciones para apagar una máquina son demasiadas
<Damuru> ahora si tiene a favor que corre mucho mas rapdo que el 7
<Damuru> pero para mi igual no va a andar
<Damuru> intente tambien instalar ubuntu junto con el pero no me aparecia en el grub
<Damuru> una pregunta hay alguna especie de enciclopedia estilo encarta? para ubuntu?
<mimecar> la wikipedia
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, +1
<GridCube> wikipedia
<GridCube> pero si tenes ganas de pagar, encarta
<Damuru> wikipedia no es confiable
<Damuru> sobre todo en biografias y eso
<Damuru> ademas todos sabemos que no hace falta pagar por encarta ;)
<mimecar> entonces para que preguntas?
<mimecar> si wikipedia no es suficiente, busca cosas comerciales
<Damuru> pregunto si hay algo similar!! que les pasa estan suseptibles?
<mimecar> similar que tenga bien las biografías no
<Damuru> ok gracias deberian ponerle onda!!!
<Damuru> contestan como el cu
<SergioMeneses> Damuru, encarta es gratis?
<Damuru> para mi si
<Exio> si usas cosas ilegales, crackeadas, o lo que sea, es ilega
<Exio> ilegal, y por ende no esta permitido en el canal.
<Damuru> tu has tenido windows?
<SergioMeneses> Damuru, windows
<Exio> Damuru: igualmente, si es por cualquier otra cosa, no relacionada con soporte de ubuntu, entra al offtopic
<GridCube> Damuru, que necesitas?
<SergioMeneses> Exio, ++
<Damuru> menos onda que goliat!!!
<Damuru> bien igual gracias por ayudar!!! :P
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-31
<duhnnie> Hola, alguien? puede darme una ayuda con lo siguiente?, me descargué sublimeText2, q es un editor de texto, me lo descargué en .tar, lo descomprimí y lo uso sin problemas, pero lo que quiero son 2 cosas: poder iniciarlo desde la consola meidante algùn comando, talvez "sublimetext", y segundo: quiero mantenerlo en el dock, pues al hacerle click derecho sobre el icono no me muestra la opción.
<free-beer> saludos genteses
<duhnnie> Hola, alguien? puede darme una ayuda con lo siguiente?, me descargué sublimeText2, q es un editor de texto, me lo descargué en .tar, lo descomprimí y lo uso sin problemas, pero lo que quiero son 2 cosas: poder iniciarlo desde la consola meidante algùn comando, talvez "sublimetext", y segundo: quiero mantenerlo en el lanzador, pues al hacer click derecho sobre ese icono no me muestra la opción  "mantener en el lanzador"
<ivedci89> hola a alguien le ha pasado de tener acceso a todas las descargas p2p chats y cosas asi, pero menos a internet comun???
<ivedci89> o sea WEB
<ivedci89> auxilioooo!!!
<ivedci89> atm oam fail telefonica
<ivedci89> al menos diganme si les llega mis mensajes, porque lo estoy dudando...
<ivedci89> me pasa ahora con mi coneccion
<Itxshell> ivedci89,  si se te lee
<ivedci89> ok, gracias Itxshell
<Itxshell> revisa tu navegador o tu corta fuegos quizas te lo ha bloqueado
<Itxshell> si no prueba usando otro navegador
<ivedci89> atm oam fail telefonica es lo que me dice el router
<ivedci89> porque si me conecto a alguna red de mi vecino si que puedo navegar
<ivedci89> o enséñeme alguien cómo conectarme a un proxi
<msx> "cortafuegos", qué traducción más de mierda :P
<msx> quién habrá sido el genio!? o_O
<disse> ¡buenas dias! Sorry for that language question. When do I use creo instead of yo?
<fds> When you want to say `creo' and not `yo'. :-P
<disse> -.-
<fds> Also, there is ##espanol
<disse> kk, I'll ask there my question.
<cat-orze> hola amigos
<cat-orze> necessito ayuda para con el driver de nvidia!
<cat-orze> hoa
<cat-orze> aguien me puede ayudar para con los drivers nvidia?
<Dantes> no se te actualiza con los que ahy en el repo ?
<cat-orze> no, algo no rua como deberia
<buenaventura> explica el problema
<cat-orze> intale el driver, per me dio problemas al iniciar por entrar en conflicto con nouveau
<cat-orze> luego elimine el driver nvidia para poder iniciar y... sorpresa, cinnamon inicio,, pero no en su versión normal
<cat-orze> ahora intento instalar otra vez el driver y me da errores a instalarlo
<Yukiteru> cat-orze: primero desinstala nouevau reinicia e instala los drivers nvidia
<cat-orze> Yukiteru y como se hace eso?
<Yukiteru> desinstala nouevau como lo harias con cualquier software en ubuntu, y luego reinicia e instalas nvidia
<buenaventura> pero cuando reinicie quizá no tenga entorno gráfico, tendrá que hacerlo desde una terminal
<cat-orze> sera un exito si consigo desinstalar el nouveau jejeje
<Yukiteru> naaaaaahh...dios solo quita el xorg-video-nouveau y te instalas el nvidia
<Yukiteru> te recomiendo que lo hagas desde una tty
<cat-orze> ok
<Yukiteru> aunque si lo que quieres es 3d, prueba instalando los gallium experimentales
<Yukiteru> nouveau ya tiene buen soporte 3d en varias tarjetas
<cat-orze> voy a ver
<cat-orze> ahora cuando prendo el instalador
<cat-orze> me da un error que antes no me daba
<cat-orze> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<cat-orze> y no se porquie sale eso, tengo el kernel-devel instalado ;(
<buenaventura> cuando 'prendes el instalador'?
<buenaventura> estás instalando de los repos?
<cat-orze> no, me baje el driver desde nvidia.es
<buenaventura> por qué?
<cat-orze> o instalo mejor desde repositorios¿
<buenaventura> siempre es mejor instalar desde los repositorios oficiales
<buenaventura> y si quieres instalar el de la página de nvidia, tienes que matar las x para correr ese instalador
<cat-orze> con init 3 creo, no? xD
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> es decir, no es necesario
<buenaventura> te pasas a la primer terminal, paras lightdm y corres el .run
<cat-orze> haber estoy en le¡a tty2
<cat-orze> no estoy usando lightdm instae cinnamon
<buenaventura> igualmente, si quieres evitarte problemas, instala el de los repos
<buenaventura> qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<buenaventura> que uses cinnamon no implica que no uses lightdm, son cosas diferentes
<cat-orze> ok solo install nvidia? o tengo que elegir opciones, como akamod-nvidia o ago?
<cat-orze> tengo la versión de ubuntu: fedora 17
<buenaventura> si vas a ejecutar el que te provee Nvidia desde su página, busca instrucciones de ellos
<buenaventura> eres conciente de que este es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu?
<cat-orze> claro, tengo el mismo probema en ubuntu
<buenaventura> y qué te hace pensar que la solución para Ubuntu es válida para Fedora?
<cat-orze> porque se alardea tanto de código libre en ubuntu si luego discriminan a los no usuarios convirtiendo este en un canal privativo? ;-P
<cat-orze> buenaventura, nada me lo asegura pero no es el primer sitio donde busco info
<cat-orze> aqui hay más gente que sabe de linux y me aportan ideas
<cat-orze> hay cosas muy parecidas
<cat-orze> diganme, para instalar desde repositorio, seria 'apt-get install nvidia*' ???
<cat-orze> en algunas páginas he visto que hay 3 instalaciones diferentes posibes, akamod, kmod y otra
<buenaventura> nada como la documentación oficial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Yukiteru> cat-orze: mejor desde los repositorios man
<Guest59619> Hola ayuda con RoseGarden y Jackd...
<Guest59619>  	200-193-216-215.cpece700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br 	
<Guest59619> Telecomunicacoes de Santa Catarina
<Guest59619>  	Mato Grosso do Sul 	  	Hora local* 	31 Oct 2012 09:34   	Ciudad 	Campo Grande
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest59619> ayuda con RoseGarden...no que verifiquen mis puertos...gracias...
<GridCube> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Iptux> list
<Itxshell> buen dìa
<tarug0> buenass
<Monkey> o/
<Monkey> Mi viejo pendrive le pasa algo, no lo reconoce, hize sudo fdisk -l y no aparecé por ningun lao.
<sh00p_> Hola buenas tardes
<chicomonte> hola
<sh00p_> necesito un poco de ayuda
<sh00p_> con el lkl
<buenaventura> es legal?
<buenaventura> :)
<chicomonte> lkl ??
<buenaventura> linux key logger... verdad?
<sh00p_> si
<chicomonte> a
<chicomonte> depende para el uso que le des
<guampa> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<sh00p_> estoy en mi portatil y quiero registrar que es lo que hace mi hermana chica hace cuando entra
<guampa> no hay soporte de keyloggers
<chicomonte> jajajajaja
<chicomonte> esta bueno voz hacelo
<buenaventura> ué lástima che, no está en los repos
<buenaventura> qué*
<sh00p_> el problema es que esta todo listo pero el archivo donde se guarda todo lo tecleado registra puros garabatos
<guampa> sh00p_: no hay soporte sobre keyloggers
<sh00p_> ok gracias
<guampa> ok
<josecreador> Alguien me ayuda son los webapps?
<josecreador> "con"
<Monkey> Ossu
<lucas1> ayuda por favor es que estoy bajando desde firefox un archivo de 382 megas pero me lo descarga a 202kb y yo tengo 1024kb como hago para bajarlo a toda la velocidad que cuando lo hago desde idm en win7 lo hacia asi
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar a algo? tengo colores de 16bits pero tengo un juego que solo funciona con 24bits hay alguna forma de abrirlo por terminal con colores de 24bits?
<idroj07> Me han desaparecido los iconos del panel de wifi, audio, etc... Ya me los cargue una vez y los conseguí restablecer pero ahora no me acuerdo.
<idroj07> Alguien sabe como los puedo poner?
<dylan66> que escritorio usas?
<idroj07> gnome.
<idroj07> Es la distribución Mak OS mountain lion
<dylan66> aca se ayuda sobre ubuntu
<dylan66> esa distro usa gnome 2 o gnome 3?
<idroj07> Es que no hay otro chat donde pueda exponer el problema y al estar basado en ubuntu 11...
<idroj07> gnome 2
<dylan66> click derecho sobre el panel
<dylan66> agrear area de notificacion
<GridCube> idroj07, en el futuro pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe , este canal no es para soporte de otras distros, sin importar en que esten basadas
<idroj07> dylan66: No me da esa opción..
<idroj07> Me dice propiedades, mover, ayuda, acerca de, quitar del panel y bloquear panel
<GridCube> idroj07, de nuevo, este no es el canal para hacer preguntas sobre otras distros, por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<dylan66> alt click derecho agregar al panel
<GridCube> dylan66, por favor
<curiousx> hola
<curiousx> alguien esta teniendo problemas con este repo? http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release
<GridCube> no
<curiousx> ok, estas descargando desde el server main ?
<curiousx> o desde el local? desde tu pais?
<GridCube> solo le hice un ping a esa dir
<curiousx> sera que tiene muchos paquetes ? es decir o voy a deshabilitar -.-
<curiousx> es que me olvide de solucionar hasta este tipo de problemas -.-
<curiousx> ahora me doy cuenta que tengo problemas  con "http://archive.canonical.com" tambien -.-
<curiousx> como lo puedo solucionar?
<GridCube> curiousx, fijate si cambias de origen
<GridCube> busca uno que te ande mejor
<curiousx> buena idea , pero ya estoy probando algo que me parece que va a funcionar
<curiousx> de ultima prubo el server local
<curiousx> GridCube, sabes algo sobre como marcar y arreglar los sectores defecuosos en el disco duro utilizando fsck y badblock?
<GridCube> no, google debe saber
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> no, no se :)
<curiousx> seh, ya busque hace unos dias, es que tenia un archivo sobre el rema y lo perdi, pero google me mostro uno que otro post donde tambien te pasan los comandos, solo preguntaba :P
<curiousx> ya solucione mi problema con los repos
<curiousx> sed -i 's/rema/tema/'
<curiousx> mientras tanto curiousx... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303743/
<chilicuil> hola, buen dia o/
<curiousx> hola
<chilicuil> hola curiousx o/
<curiousx> bueno... me jui, chau a todos
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-01
<GridCube> mc paso a usar 2gb de ram
<chilicui1> O_O! GridCube
<GridCube> P: ventan equivocada
<lucas1> heee pq sera q todas las carpetas de home me aparecen en el escritorio
<lucas1> ..
<guampa> lucas1: eso era una config en nautilus si mal no recuerdo
<dylan66> parece que es un problema comun
<g4zz> hola
<lucas1> guampa jeje gracias probare a ver si no fue alguna opcion grafica
<lucas1> o algo parecido jaja
<guampa> no creo que una opcion gafica tenga que ver con las carpetas, a mi me ha pasado cuando puse a nautilus que use $HOME para dibujar el escritorio, en vez de otra carpeta
<guampa> (como ~/Desktop o ~/Escritorio)
<g4zz> perdonen saben como configurar una tarjeta grfica nvidia?
<lucas1> guampa gracias de verdad creo q lo intentare y en unos momentos t aviso
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<juanantonio> Buenas
<juanantonio> ¿La versión 12.10 ya es estable o mejor la 12.04 aún?
<juanantonio> gracias, hasta luego
<Allan1097> Hola, quiero instalar Ubuntu 12.10 desde un CD pero necesito saber si requiere el kernel PAE porque mi procesador no tiene soporta?
<xangua> Allan1097: la iso de ubuntu-desktop usa pae, si
<Allan1097> como?
<Allan1097> es que yo no pude instalar 12.04 porque me lanzaba el error
<xangua> Allan1097: la iso de Ubuntu-desktop 32-bit usa el kernel PAE
<Allan1097> entonces no lo podre instalar?
<Allan1097> el 12.04?
<Allan1097> o el 12.10
<xangua> Allan1097: tendrías que usar la iso mini
<Allan1097> me pasarias el link?
<xangua> instalar un sistema base e instalar el escritorio tu mismo
<Allan1097> Eso lo intente pero no dio resultado
<Allan1097> lo intente con Xubuntu, e instale el escritorio de Ubuntu y no es igual
<xangua> no es igual¿
<Allan1097> si
<Allan1097> no se porque pero algo me decia que el entorno no es igual
<Allan1097> como los efectos y todo eso
<xangua> sin efectos¿ suena a que tu máquina no soporta o no tiene aceleración por hardware
<Allan1097> pero en 11.10 me andaba bien, pero al actualizar al 12.04 me iba lento y sin efectos
<Allan1097> Lo que yo se es que tiene aceleracion OpenGL
<xangua> si no soporta el kernel pae ya debe tener sus años, hasta en la notebook vieja de mi papá de esas que son cuadradas andaba sin problemas ubuntu
<Allan1097> el procesador es Intel Pentium M 1.7GHz
<Allan1097> con bus de 400
<Allan1097> segun Wikipedia dice que ese mismo es el unico de los pentium que no tienen instrucciones de PAE
<xangua> juaz
<Allan1097> ademas me va a llevar mucho tiempo con la mini ISo porque no tengo una conexion decente bajo a 70KB/s
<xangua>  y xubuntu o lubuntu siguen sin usar el kernel pae¿ igual ya es tiempo de comprar otro equipo o hasta cambiarse de distro :)
<Allan1097> ;)
<Allan1097> podria instalar 11.10 y actualizar hasta 12.10
<Allan1097> ?
<Allan1097> Ni tan viejita es, me aguanta Windows 7 jeje
<xangua> dices que no tienes tiempo para hacer una instalación minima e instalar el escritorio, pero si para bajar una iso de hace 1 año y hacer una actialización de versión no solo 1, sino 2 veces¿ :/
<Allan1097> osea, que no puedo pasar de un solo al 12.10?????? sin qie tengo que pasar a 12.04 y despues a 12.10?? no lo sabia
<Allan1097> quedamos pues,
<chilicui1> Allan1097: recomiendo que sigas el consejo de xangua sobre la version mini.iso, descarga la version mini de 12.04 y luego en una consola $ sudo apt-get install kde-desktop o el desktop que quieras
<chilicui1> digo, la version mini de ubuntu 12.10
<Allan1097> exacto eso es lo que pensaba
<Allan1097> yo deje pasar el tiempo esperando hasta que no pidiera de nuevo PAE, pero parece que en las proxinas versiones seguira?
<Allan1097> pasame el link de la mini iso
<Allan1097> porfavor
<xangua> !minimal | Allan1097
<kubot> Allan1097: Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<Allan1097> y con eso podre? instalar 12.10 sin problemas asi nomas?
<Allan1097> dime
<chilicui1> sip Allan1097 , asegurate de tener conectada tu computadora a internet con un cable ethernet cuando inicies la instalacion
<Allan1097> como es laptop entonces tendre que hacerlo
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> Gracias por todo, Buenas noches que la pasen bien y FELIZ HALLOWEEN
<Allan1097> ahorita estoy descargando la MINI ISO, manana la isntalo Chao
<xangua> o como decían en reino unido....hollow evening; noche de todos los santos
<xangua> no somos tan diferentes ;)
<xangua> el panel de xfce soporta el indicador de menú¿
<atl> Se me congela nautilus al entrar a una carpeta
<C0r0c0tta> Hola a todos
<C0r0c0tta> necesito ayuda, alguien dispuesto?
<mimecar> !ask C0r0c0tta
<kubot> C0r0c0tta: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<C0r0c0tta> ok
<C0r0c0tta> estoy instalando unas librerias del cal++
<C0r0c0tta> despues tengo que hacer un cmake .
<C0r0c0tta> y me da el siguiente error
<C0r0c0tta> -- Could NOT find Boost
<C0r0c0tta> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:15 (MESSAGE):
<C0r0c0tta>   Unable to find boost library
<C0r0c0tta> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<mimecar> has instalado la librería boos?
<mimecar> boost
<C0r0c0tta> no
<C0r0c0tta> deberia estar incluida en el paguete descargado
<C0r0c0tta> si no esta como la consigo?
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y la instalas
<C0r0c0tta> no tengo centro de software
<mimecar> ¿no estas en ubuntu?
<C0r0c0tta> estoy en una distribucio muy "pelada"
<mimecar> entonces usa la herramienta equivalente de tu distribución
<C0r0c0tta> ok, gracias mimecar
<C0r0c0tta> no hay ninguna manera de buscar la libreria desde un terminal?
<mimecar> no se la distribución que estas usando
<mimecar> ni si la tendrás
<C0r0c0tta> estoy usando backtrack 5r3
<mimecar> busca con el comando apt-get search
<mimecar> si usas backtrack, por qué no preguntas en su canal?
<C0r0c0tta> lo intentare
<C0r0c0tta> porque hay que registrarse y de momento no me apetece
<C0r0c0tta> siendo backtrack una distrucion ubuntu
<C0r0c0tta> pense que aqui me podriais eschar una mano
<mimecar> no es ubuntu
<mimecar> en este canal el soporte es para ubuntu, kubuntu...
<mimecar> pero no para distribuciones derivadas
<C0r0c0tta> bueno eso queria decir, que deriba de ubuntu
<C0r0c0tta> de todas formas
<C0r0c0tta> no creo que el problema que tengo sea producto de una distrucion especifica
<C0r0c0tta> supongo que es un error comun, en instalaciones
<C0r0c0tta> cuando falta alguna libreria
<C0r0c0tta> gracias por todo mimecar
<mimecar> en este canal sólo recibirás soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> no de otras distros, tenlo en cuenta
<C0r0c0tta> ok, deacuerdo
<catusay> Hola tengo dos discos rígidos y quiero armar una pc con estos quiero que uno sea el de los programas y el otro el home, uno es de 40 GB y el otro de 80GB. Cómo quedaría la tabla de particiones?
<mimecar> raiz y swap en uno, home en otro
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<job_> descargue netbeens 7.1.0 el editor de textos aparece cargando netbeens 7.2 ml javaee-linux(3).sh de/descarga cuanto tiempo tengo que esperar
 * xoan buenas
<kuato-AR> Hola amiguitos ! necesito ayuda , no entiendo como agregar usuarios al proftpd y limitarlos a su carpeta, desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme
<darkgod_> una consulta gente, para usar los screenlets hay algun requisito en hardware? porque no las puedo ver una vez instaladas y lanzadas
<GridCube> no realmente, funcionan bien en xubuntu
<GridCube> pero unity es raro
<darkgod_> tengo ubuntu 12.04 x64
<darkgod_> desinstale unity, uso solo un dock, avant uso
<GridCube> :/ entonces no se que usas
<darkgod_> a decir verdad yo tampoco jaja, simplemente tengo ubuntu 12.04 y desinstale unity y puse avant
<cousteau> Me estoy instalando una impresora Epson.  Me ofrecen 2 drivers:  "ESC/P Driver (full feature)"  y  "ESC/P-R Driver (generic driver)"  (el segundo es GPL, pero ambos son gratis y disponibles como .deb)
<cousteau> alguna idea de cuál es mejor?
<cousteau> probaré con el full feature, a lo mejor me permite hacer cosas que el genérico no  (tipo emular impresión a doble cara y otras cosas raras propias de la impresora)
<cousteau> ah, el otro, el ESC/P-R, está un poco más actualizado, es 4 meses más moderno
<cousteau> (duh, ambos requieren la instalación de alien)
<GridCube> yo no recuerdo cuando instale la ultima version simplemente anda
<GridCube> pero no me tira el nivel de cartuchos ni nada
<cousteau> a lo mejor por ese tipo de cosas es mejor el full featured
<cousteau> He probado los 2 drivers.  El "full featured" es bastante mejor que el "generic" (el último sólo deja elegir color y calidad; el full da un montón más de opciones)
<cousteau> ¿Cuál sería la forma para permitir que todos los usuarios puedan acceder al scanner?
<cousteau> podría crear el grupo "scanner" y añadirme, pero eso no añadiría a otros
<GridCube> hacer un grupo escaner y hacer todos los usuario partes del grupo
<GridCube> :P
<cousteau> (bien pensado, sólo hay 2 usuarios)
<cousteau> ¿hay algún comando para añadirme a un grupo, creándolo si no existe?
<cousteau> y así me ahorro un comando?
<GridCube> npi
<cousteau> npi: orden no encontrada
<cousteau> (lololol)
<cousteau> sería éste el comando?  sudo addgroup --system scanner; sudo adduser "$USER" scanner
<cousteau> ¿qué diferencia hay entre "system group" y "normal group"?
<cousteau> vaya, tengo que loguearme de nuevo para poder ser del grupo scanner definitivamente?
<GridCube> cousteau, que cosas raras hace
<GridCube> s
<cousteau> por cierto, el grupo era "lp", no "scanner"...  raro
<buenaventura> qué manía con el adduser en debian-based
<buenaventura> cousteau: no tienes que volver a loguearte
<buenaventura> tienes solamente que loguearte en el grupo
<buenaventura> newgrp - groupname
<cousteau> buenaventura, eso no funcionaba...  pero era porque no era el grupo "scanner" sino "lp"
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> en ese caso
<buenaventura> newgrp - lp
<cousteau> y además luego he probado usermod
<cousteau> el - para qué es?
<buenaventura> para loguerte en el nuevo grupo
<cousteau> (sí, he probado `newgrp lp` y funcionaba)
<buenaventura> es indiferente, en realidad, que uses adduser, usermod, gpasswd o vigr
<buenaventura> cousteau: la diferencia la tienes en el man
<buenaventura> es parecido al su -
<buenaventura> "the user's environment will be reinitialized as though the user had logged in"
<cousteau> que se reinicia el env, vamos
<buenaventura> claro
<buenaventura> lo más parecido a reloguearse
<cousteau> sí, eso parecía, porque sin el - no me cambiaba el pwd del prompt
<fzeta> iep!
<tirado> hola compañeros tengo problemas con compiz
<tirado> quiero activar los efectos de fuego al cerrar las ventanaas como puedo instalar los plugins
<darkgod_> hola amigos, estoy jugando un poco con los entornos de escritorio, tengo ubuntu 12.04...acabo de poner gnome classic pero quiero sacarle los paneles para dejarlo solo con un dock y los screenlets, el panel inferior fue facil sacarlo, pero como saco el de arriba?
<mimecar> el panel superior es el que incluye el menú de las aplicaciones?
<mimecar> tirado, ¿no está en el centro de software?
<tirado> mimecar ya instale los repositorios de compiz
<tirado> los descarge desde la terminal
<mimecar> por qué no usas el paquete que hay en el repositorio de ubuntu?
<darkgod_> mimecar - si, el mismo, el area de notificaciones y todo lo normal por asi llamarle, pero quiero sacarlo y dejar solo avant
<mimecar> darkgod_, no se si será sencillo quitarlo
<mimecar> aparte del panel, tienes el menú
<guampa> darkgod_: probablemente con dconf-editor
<darkgod_> bien, voy a probar...
<tirado> mimecar ya tengo el gestor de configuracion de compizconfig
<guampa> darkgod_: tambien investiga este link http://askubuntu.com/questions/62102/how-do-i-get-rid-of-all-the-unity-bars
<guampa> tiene instrucciones que se aplican a fallback tambien
<tirado> ya realize algunos cambios, pero solo los basicos, quiero que por ejemplo al cerrar aplique el fuego,
<matxinada> hola a todos
<matxinada> hace tiempo que tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04
<darkgod_> guampa - gracias, mirare
<CaBeTuX_2> buenas tardes
<matxinada> pero desde hace algunas semanas la conexion a internet (wifi) me va extremadamente lenta
<matxinada> si reinicio, empieza a andar bien pero al cabo de un rato vuelve a relentizarse
<CaBeTuX_2> tengo la siguiente pregunta:    *.*  -/var/log/syslog
<matxinada> alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que puede estar pasando?
<mimecar> tirado, has instalado el efecto del fuego?
<tirado> ya instale los plugins extras  pero ese no me aparece
<tirado> no, solo instale el gestor y algunos plugins extras desde la terminal
<mimecar> está en ese paquete?
<tirado> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<tirado> asi realize el procedimiento
<mimecar> por qué has añadido un repositorio externo para compiz?
<CaBeTuX_2> quiere decir que TODO va a ir a ese log, no?
<tirado> como no entiendo
<tirado> ==?
<mimecar> CaBeTuX_2, las cosas del sistema si
<CaBeTuX_2> que son "las cosas del sistema" ?
<tirado> como puedo instalar ese pĺugins
<CaBeTuX_2> tengo tomcat, apache, postfix
<CaBeTuX_2> mimecar,
<mimecar> CaBeTuX_2, esos servidores no van ahí
<CaBeTuX_2> ok porque no se porque me esta tirando el postfix al syslog
<CaBeTuX_2> ¬¬
<CaBeTuX_2> revise cada uno de los .conf
<CaBeTuX_2> pero no hay caso... no encuentro donde esta...
<mimecar> tirado, primero, el efecto de fuego en que paquete está?
<tirado> jeje no pues no se,
<tirado> solo descarge desde la terminal
<mimecar> buscalo
<tirado> pues me fuii a configuraciones avanzadas
<mimecar> ...
<tirado> y animations,
<tirado> y por ejemmplo minimize animation, le puse una
<mimecar> busca si el efecto de fuego se instala con el paquete que estas usando
<tirado> y funciono
<mimecar> o está en otro
<buenaventura> postfix? has revisado el mail.err, mail.info, etc?
<CaBeTuX_2> mail.warn			-/var/log/mail.warn
<CaBeTuX_2> mail.err			/var/log/mail.err
<CaBeTuX_2> ahora, porque uno tiene el - adelante del archivo y el otro no?
<CaBeTuX_2> ¬¬
<tirado> investigare no se por que no aparece
<tirado> sera por que mi lap es de 64bis
<mimecar> tirado, asegurate que el plugin del fuego
<mimecar> está en el paquete que estas instalando
<mimecar> si lo han quitado y no está...
<CaBeTuX_2> y en el /var/log/mail.err no hay NADA
<mimecar> CaBeTuX_2, ... has tenido errores en el servidor de correo?
<darkgod_> guampa- instale el dconf pero no se como llegar a sacar el panel superior
<darkgod_> bien, por que no avisan que guampa se fue jaja.
<darkgod_> mimecar - sabes como puedo sacar el panel superior con dconf?
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<mimecar> tu problema es restaurar también el menú de las aplicaciones
<darkgod_> me temo que no entiendo
<mimecar> ubuntu mueve el menú de las aplicaciones a la barra superior
<CaBeTuX_2> no... pero no se porque el postfix me lo manda a syslog
<CaBeTuX_2> no deberia
<mimecar> si quitas la barra, es posible que no tengas el menú de las aplicaciones
<tirado> mimicar tengo un detalle todos los efectos esta seleccionados y no puedo quitar uno u otro
<darkgod_> para que querria el menu si lo puedo emular con avant
<mimecar> darkgod_, el menú de las APLICACIONES
<mimecar> Archivo, Editar, etc.
<mimecar> tirado, no se lo que estas haciendo
<darkgod_> no tengo ese menu mimecar, estoy con gnome classic, tengo aplicaciones, lugares y el area de notificaciones nada mas...que son las cosas que no quiero porque las puedo poner n avant
<mimecar> darkgod_, los programas que usas tienen el menú de aplicaciones si o no
<mimecar> el menú que tiene la propia aplicación, no el de ubuntu
<darkgod_> no se a que te referis
<mimecar> entonces nada
<darkgod_> bien
<mimecar> no se si podrás quitar el menú con dconf
<guampa> mimecar: creo que en fallback no hay menu global
<mimecar> guampa, en ese caso puede decir, "el menú de la aplicación está dentro de la propia aplicación"
<mimecar> no he usado el modo fallback
<guampa> yo no he usado ninguno para ser honesto
<guampa> sigo en gnome2
<darkgod_> y ahora que volvemos a saber que el bendito menu de cada aplicacion esta dentro de la misma, alguno me puede ayudar a sacar el panel superior?
<guampa> darkgod_: arranca dconf-editor
<mimecar> darkgod_, ¿puedes hacer una captura de pantalla de tu escritorio?
<darkgod_> listo
<guampa> darkgod_: nunca lo use, calculo que te muestra un arbol
<guampa> decime que elementos son raiz en ese arbol
<guampa> o pasa un screenshot
<darkgod_> como les paso las capturas?
<mimecar> usa imagebin por ejemplo
<guampa> para tomar la captura calculo que printscreen sigue funcionando?
<darkgod_> lo tengo en el centro de software para instalar imagebin?
<guampa> darkgod_: no, imagebin es una pagina
<darkgod_> si guampa, las saco con eso las capturas
<fzeta> gnome-screenshot
<darkgod_> me pasas el link?
<guampa> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<darkgod_> en 2 les paso las imagenes
<darkgod_> este es mi escritorio, el panel de arriba es el que quiero volar
<darkgod_> http://imagebin.org/234242
<mimecar> darkgod_, puedes abrir por ejemplo nautilus
<mimecar> y subir una captura del escritorio?
<darkgod_> aca el dconf http://imagebin.org/234244
<guampa> darkgod_: org.gnome.gnome-panel
<guampa> abri esos nodos
<darkgod_> bien
<darkgod_> listo
<darkgod_> ahora te digo que se despliega
<guampa> tengo dos mas que son seguro
<guampa> layout.toplevels
<guampa> ahi si decime que dice
<darkgod_> bien
<guampa> o imagebin
<darkgod_> se abre toplevel panel y de ahi background
<guampa> parate en toplevel
<darkgod_> toplevels.top-panel.background
<guampa> muestra propiedades en alguna parte de la ventana?
<guampa> top-panel
<guampa> perdon ahi parate
<darkgod_> ahi te paso una imagen
<hashashin> darkgod_, es gnome-shell? pq hay una extension que permite configurar el panel ese
<hashashin> que se esconda y esas cosas
<guampa> es gnome3 fallback
<hashashin> ok
<darkgod_> http://imagebin.org/234250
<guampa> intenta darle size 0
<darkgod_> bien
<darkgod_> ahora tengo que reiniciar o cerrar sesion para que cambie?
<guampa> podrias eliminar todo el arbol top-panel tambien, pero ahi para recuperarlo tendrias que resetear tu perfil de gnome probablemente
<darkgod_> pruebo
<guampa> salvo que consigas desde un perfil en blanco los datos y los metas en tu configuracion
<guampa> ok
<darkgod_> le di autohide y lo esconde
<darkgod_> pero no lo saca
<guampa> pero no auto-hide size eh
<guampa> hay una propiedad "size"
<TheDimitruss> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-02
<Guest41251> hola
<Guest41251> buenas
<Duende> hola gente... tengo un problema con el microfono de mi PC y ubuntu
<ivedci89-nanoboo> llevo mas de 50 minutos esperando que se instale ubuntuone....   :-D
<ivedci89-nanoboo> =-O
<Duende> ... alguien que me ayude con el sonido ... ?????
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches
<ivedci89-nanoboo> Duende: que te paso
<Duende> hola ivedci89-nanoboo .... lo que pesa es que tengo ubuntu 12.04
<Duende> pero no me sirve el microfono
<Duende> mi tarjeta madre tiene un chip via
<Duende> ... :S
<Jorge> Buenas.......Leía por ahí que para instalar los controladores de Nvidia había que instalar antes "linux-headers-generic" .  Pero recién reviso en el Centro de Software y ya me aparecen instaladas las cabeceras....Está todo bien? Se instalan automáticamente ahora...?
<Adminis> hola compañeros por error al estar activando efectos active por error alguno
<Adminis> y me que de sin entorno grafico
<Adminis> en ubntun 12 10
<Adminis> al entrar a sesion solo aparece la pantalla de escritorio pero ningun icono que puedo hacer?
<Adminis> amigos
<fzeta> buen día;-)
<lana> ¿se puede actualizar ubuntu 12:04 a la 12:10 desde un cd?
<fzeta> lana: a que te refieres con eso? sí lo que pretendes es instalar desde 0? Pues sí se puede.... y sí lo que quieres es actualizar umm... supongo que te habrá llegado una notificación de actualización, no?
<lana> fzeta, perdona he estado fuera del despacho, no es para mi, es para un compañero,
<lana> me dice que en el ordenador de casa, no se actualiza, y no se abre ni siquiera el centro de softwarew de ubuntu
<lana> no quiere empezar de o, y me ha entrado la duda si se puede actualizar desde un cd
<fzeta> lana: primero: sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fzeta> y segundo: update-manager -d
<lana> desde consola? claro puede ser la solucion
<fzeta> y ya está, el resto es sentido común
<fzeta> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ( que me había comido el update...)
<lana> entonces, con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lana> vale?
<fzeta> y arreando...
<fzeta> ;-)
<lana> yluego tengo que poner? update-manager -d
<fzeta> exacto!
<lana> y se me actualiza la version de ubuntu a la 12.10
<fzeta> te saldrá una ventanita bla bla bla ...el resto es sentido común y actualizas a la versión 12.10
<lana> muchas gracias
<fzeta> ;-)
<lana> una pequeña duda tengo que poner el sudo  update-manager -d
<fzeta> sin el sudo..
<lana> ok
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hola, buenos días y eso.
<fzeta> Beatrix_Kiddo: buenos días y eso...
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Jaja.
<Novato> Hola,alguien con conocimientos en iptables ???
<fzeta> Novato: pregunta! no tengas vergüenza :D
<Novato> me da miedo xDD..en serio es un temita con iptables,estoy prendiendo...pero ya me tiene perdido
<Novato> aplico las reglas...DROP
<Novato> no me deja navegar,entonces debo aplicar una sola regla INPUT DROP,y ahi navego...
<Novato> quisiera saber que estoy haciendo mal...
<Novato> este es el script,estoy detras de un router,una sola maquina
<Novato> http://pastebin.ca/2247682
<Novato> la regla que aplico para poder navegar es INPUT ACCEPT,o sea estoy haciendo algo mal con los puertos creo...
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Hasta otro día.
<blackgatonegro> Hola gente
<matxinada> hola a todos. Tengo ubuntu 12.04 y hace tiempo me instale el entorno de escritorio gnome-panel y quité todos los otros. Me gustaría volver al original como lo puedo hacer?
<GridCube> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<GridCube> !pureunity
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pureunity'.
<matxinada> hola, acabo de reinstalarme unity despues de que lo desinstalase para poner gnome-panel
<GridCube> que mal
<matxinada> pero al pinchar sobre inicio y teclear el nombre de algun programa
<matxinada> no me salen nada
<matxinada> parece q no tenga ningun programa
<g4zz> una ayudita para instalar flashplayer?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<g4zz> grax bro!
<GridCube> :)
<g4zz> otra pregunta
<g4zz> es posible hacer un backup de todo el sistema???
<GridCube> g4zz, si, busca backups en el USC
<g4zz> ok gracias de nuevo
<GridCube> !dd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'dd'.
<GridCube> tambien tenes el programa dd g4zz, buscalo en google, es muy poderoso eso si
<g4zz> ok !
<Guest19953> alguien me podria brindar ayuda, instale ubuntu quantal quetzal y cada vez que inicia me da este error: no suitable module for running kernel found
<soft_libre> alguien me podria brindar ayuda, instale ubuntu quantal quetzal y cada vez que inicia me da este error: no suitable module for running kernel found
<segro> hola una ayouda con la placa de red onboard
<GridCube> !detalles | segro }
<kubot> segro }: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<segro> dale
<segro> si tengo detalles
<GridCube> tambien:
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> :)
<segro> nvidia corporation mpc61
<segro> eso es lo que me da lspci
<segro> el eth0 no empieza con 00
<segro> me refiero a la dir mac
<mimecar> segro, de la dirección mac no te tienes que preocupar
<segro> ok
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<segro> 12.10
<segro> recien instalada
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<segro> 12.04 disculpa
<segro> no nunca me pude conectar para instalar la actulizaciones
<segro> pero la imagen es de 12.04.1
<mimecar> no te puedes conectar por wifi?
<segro> no
<segro> es una pc de escritotio
<segro> y no tine wifi
<mimecar> descarga una iso de la 12.10 y mira si te funciona
<segro> ok
<segro> aunque no creo qe eso lo solucione
<mimecar> sin poner las actualizaciones no vale la pena solucionar el error
<segro> la mother es asrock
<mimecar> se puede arreglar solo con las actualizaciones
<mimecar> por eso tienes que probar con la 12.10
<segro> dale
<segro> 3 horas para la descarga te veo despues entonces
<mimecar> por qué no has descargado la última?
<segro> si la ultima del 2.04
<mimecar> esa no es la última versión de ubuntu
<tirado> hola compañeros me quede sin entorno grafico
<tirado> por error active algun plugin desde compiz
<tirado> y necesito de sus ayudas
<mimecar> ¿cual es el error?
<tirado> hola mimicar
<tirado> mimecar perdon xD,  esque meque si entorno grafico
<tirado> estoy instalando kde
<tirado> pero el problema surgio al momento de modificar algunos entornos  visuales desde compiz
<tirado> y no tengo entorno grafico nada de iconos,
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado?
<tirado> no re cuerdo mimecar
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de tu usuario y podrás entrar
<tirado> el problema es que entro y solo aparece donky y entro a internet
<tirado> como lo ago amigo
<mimecar> de forma rápida crea un usuario nuevo
<tirado> ok, tienes razon pero si puedo recuperar los datos de la carpeta persona de estra seccion
<tirado> ok listo dejame checar aii rregreso aver si funciona
<soft_libre> alguna ayuda porfavor ubuntu 12.10 me da ese error al arracar "no suitable for running kernel found" tengo que reiniciar varias veces para poder entrar al sistema
<mimecar> soft_libre, ¿qué has hecho antes de ese error?
<soft_libre> nada desde que instale me lo da
<mimecar> ¿la ISO está bien descargada?
<soft_libre> al instalar no dio error, auqnue al grabarla la tube q grabar en un dvd por que era mayor de 700MB
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<soft_libre> ahorita trabajo en ella bien puedo reiniciar y todo bien cuando apago y enciendo al rato es el error
<soft_libre> si esta actualizado
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el error en goole?
<mimecar> a no ser que tu disco duro tenga errores, no es normal que al reiniciar varias veces funcione
<soft_libre> si pero solo hay ese mismo error con tarjetas de video ati y nvidia
<tirado> hola mimecar ya quedo
<tirado> oye una pregunta, me e informado
<tirado> en internet y varias fuents
<tirado> y no he podido lograr corregir este errror,
<mimecar> soft_libre, no tienes ninguna de esas tarjetas?
<soft_libre> no es intel
<soft_libre> tarjeta INTEL
<tirado> al instalar ubuntu 12 .10,  en el grub, me aparece win7
<tirado> pero al iniciar me dice error EFI
<tirado> no tienes cono cimiento de esto,
<mimecar> tu bios está usando uefi?
<tirado> si
<mimecar> me parece que tendrás que hacer alguna modificación para que funcione
<tirado> es muy dificil ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<tirado> la verdad no lo utilizo pero
<tirado> por ejemplo intente instalar offiice en uubuntu mediante wine
<tirado> pero me da error,
<tirado> al instalar
<tirado> dicho software.
<mimecar> eso no tiene relación con uefi
<tirado> jejeje si lo se, uefi, orita lo dejo por la paz,
<tirado> es algo dificil
<tirado> me estoy documentando al respecto pero como te digo quiero instalar oficce y tampoco mediante wine
<mimecar> busca si el office está bien soportado en wine
<mimecar> no te sirve libre office?
<tirado> si, es lo mismo, pero mi carnal quiere el word, y el excel.
<tirado> y tengo el office 2007.
<fzeta> libreoffice, para que está sí no...
<fzeta> digo,no..
<tirado> si de hecho es lo mismo xD.
<fzeta> y entonces?
<tirado> mi carnal esta sta morrito, y quiere el oficce, que por trabajos de la escul
<mimecar> tirado, busca en la web de wine si está bien soportado el office
<tirado> y la verdad tengo k entrar al bios y entrar normalmente a win7
<tirado> cuando lo utiliza mi hermano
<tirado> dejame checarlo mimecar
<mimecar> soft_libre, las dudas por el canal
<mimecar> no por privado
<soft_libre> ok
<soft_libre> me dijeron q es algo relacionado con el virtual box
<soft_libre> los modulos no estan cargados
<mimecar> los módulos se cargan después del kernel
<mimecar> no antes de cargar el kernel
<soft_libre> sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose status
<soft_libre> VirtualBox kernel module is not loaded.
<soft_libre> esto di
<mimecar> ¿qué relación tiene eso con tener que reiniciar varias veces para que el sistema funcione?
<soft_libre> eso me lo dijo alguien de aca que reinstale el virtualbox
<soft_libre> porque es el que me puede estar ocasionando el problema
<soft_libre> no suitable module for running kernel
<soft_libre> esto es el error
<segro> muchacho disculpen la incistencia
<segro> la configuracion de red no puede ser resuelta, ni por ubuntu 12.04 ni slackto 5.3.3
<mimecar> segro, cable o wifi?
<segro> cable
<segro> eyh0
<segro> eth
<segro> sorry
<mimecar> tu router usa dhcp?
<segro> si
<ignacio__> hola a todos
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> en una consola
<ignacio__> necesito ayuda, me descarge doom3 pero solo se abre con colores de 32bits y yo la tengo de 16bits, hay alguna forma de abrirlo con terminal en 32bits sin tener que cambiar el xorg.conf?
<mimecar> ignacio__, en ubuntu?
<ignacio__> xubuntu si
<mimecar> configura xorg para que use 32 bits
<ignacio__> pero esq no quiero, con colores de 32bits todos los juegos que tengo se me echarian de lento
<ignacio__> no hay algun comando en terminal o algo asi?
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> lento?
<mimecar> las tarjetas suelen estar optimizadas para 32 bits
<ignacio__> por ejemplo el sauerbraten con colores ed 32bits me anda re lento
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que buscar en google si se puede hacer lo que quieres
<segro> nada en slackto no anda la orden
<mimecar> segro, el soporte es para ubuntu
<ignacio__> otra pregunta, no hay algun prograam de irc que tenga traductor?
<GridCube> no
<ignacio__> ah ok
<nmid00> ignacio__ un traductor
<tirado> hola mimecar  oye instale windows office ya quedo
<tirado> pero donde puedo verlos para abrir no se word
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> en donde estoy
<GridCube> ?
<mimecar> wine tiene que crear entradas en el menú
<tirado> pero no aparece lo raro :S
<tirado> pero se instalo completo mimecar
<tirado> no se que escritorio tengopero noes el que biene por defecto
<mimecar> si tu no sabes lo que usas yo tampoco
<tirado> pongo buscar wine o word y no aparece en la lista de los programas
<ignacio__> como me meto en un cd/dvd con el comando cd?
<mimecar> cd /media/.......
<mimecar> (rellenar los .....)
<ignacio__> ok grax
<tirado> jejeje disculpa mimecar soy nuevo en esto,
<tirado> oye una pregunta como puedo hacer un lanzador que aparezca en docky por defecto de word
<mimecar> no se el escritorio que usas tirado
<tirado> nose pero esta padre, xD en la parte de arriva dice activdades paso el mas un me abre las aplicaciones abirtas
<buenaventura> paso el mas  es 'paso el mouse'?
<tirado> ya pude pero me aparece un error :S al guarrdar el  archivo
<segro> minecar no hace nada son dhclient eth0
<segro> no da ningun mensaje ni se conecta a nad
<nmid00> consulta!!
<nmid00> quien esta trabajado con samba4
<segro> mime car el 12.10 tampoco detecta mi configuracion de red
<mimecar> por qué me cambias el nick todo el rato?
<mimecar> pon la salida de ifconfig -a
<mimecar> en pastebin
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig -a
<tuxito> quien me ayuda con este error, siempre me sale "the system is running in low-graphic mode"
<buenaventura> es una virtual?
<tuxito> no, es fisica
<tuxito> una laptop gateway NV57H
<tuxito> tengo q apagarla y encenderla varias veces para lograr entrar
<mimecar> tuxito, ya has quitado virtualbox?
<tuxito> si
<mimecar> por quitar virtualbox has perdido resolución??
<tuxito> no
<mimecar> entonces?
<tuxito> ya no me envia el otro error, ahora solo queda en negro y dice ok
<tuxito> y leugo me dice the system is runaphic modening in low-gr
<tuxito> the system is running in low-graphic mode
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes se han desinstalado al quitar virtualbox?
<tuxito> solo virtual, le di sudo apt-get remove virtualbox y no me se;alo algun otro paquete
<mimecar> el error es con una tarjeta intel?
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<tuxito> si es intel
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<tuxito> necesito controladores privativos?
<mimecar> si te falta algo eso lo instalará
<mimecar> en intel no
<tuxito> ya hice reinstalar ubuntu-desktop
<tuxito> es el nuevo ubuntu quantal quetzal
<mimecar> seguro que el único cambio en tu sistema ha sido quitar virtualbox?
<tuxito> si y reinstal ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> eso son dos cosas
<tuxito> oh tambien compiz
<mimecar> tres
<tuxito> si
<mimecar> en el login gráfico te aparece con poca resolución?
<tuxito> donde veo eso?
<mimecar> mirando si la pantalla del login gráfico se ve bien
<mimecar> cuando te pide usuario y password
<tuxito> si todo bien
<mimecar> si ahí está bien, has tocado algo en la configuración
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y usalo
<tuxito> ahorita probe el compiz puse las ventanas gelatinosas y se me congelo todo
<mimecar> ya has creado el usuario nuevo si o no?
<tuxito> si
<mimecar> para que activas compiz?
<tuxito> lo voy a desintalar
<mimecar> unity depende de compiz, cuidado
<tuxito> ok, yo lo instale para probar mi tarjeta de video
<mimecar> tuxito, una pregunta
<mimecar> quitastes virtualbox y el sistema te funcionaba bien
<tuxito> y parece no anda bien porque al poner efecto se queda pegada las ventanas
<mimecar> pones compiz y te da el error de resolución ?
<tuxito> quite el virtualbox y al encender me da error de graficos
<mimecar> si con un usuario nuevo te funciona bien
<tuxito> pongo un efecto en compiz y las ventanas se pegan
<mimecar> es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> qué entiendes por "error de gráficos"?
<tuxito> por el mensaje q me da que el sistema esta corriendo en modo de graficos bajo
<tuxito> que lo reconfigure
<mimecar> que no salga ese mensaje con un usuario nuevo no tiene sentido
<tuxito> el mensaje sale al arancar el systema antes de introducir el usuario
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que la pantalla del login se ve bien?
<tuxito> si pero al reiniciar la pc varias veces
<mimecar> me rindo
<tuxito> que es el gdn?
<tuxito> gdm
<tuxito> me dicen lo reinstale
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa gdm
<mimecar> ¿quien te dice que lo reinstales?
<omikron4> mimecar cuando yo instale ubuntu quantal me pidio que eligiera entre gdm o lightdm
<mimecar> tuxito, ¿qué elegistes en la instalación?
<mimecar> omikron4, eso será nuevo de la 12.10
<tuxito> gdm
<omikron4> mimecar: pos seguro pero fue asi
<mimecar> de donde sacas que tienes que reinstalarlo tuxito ?
<tuxito> si porque supuse ligt era para maquinas viejitas
<tuxito> de aca => http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<mimecar> tuxito, si estas haciendo varias pruebas al mismo tiempo dilo
<tuxito> ahorita empece esta otras no hice antes
<tuxito> solo desintalar virtualbox
<mimecar> ya me he perdido con todo lo que has hecho
<omikron4> pero eso se reconfigura asi sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<omikron4> y si quieres elegir lightdm pos eso lo eliges
<omikron4> o sea , sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tuxito> ya estoy reinstalando de nuevo me pide escoja gdm o ligthgdm
<tuxito> cual elijo?
<omikron4> el mas ligero y mas nuevo y no notas los cambios solo en la rapidez es elegir lightgdm
<omikron4> yo es el que he elegido.. y no pasa nada y es mas ligero
<tuxito> ok
<omikron4> o cada vez que quieras  puedes cambiarlo.. con sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   para ir probando
<tuxito> gracias a ambos ojala me funcione que me gusta este ubuntu
<tuxito> sino por aca me tienen al rato:-)
<segro> listo mimecar
<segro> gracias por la ayuda
<segro> le puese otra placa de red y ando al toque
<mimecar> ok
<segro> voy a ver si actualizadndo todo la hago andar a la on board
<micapp2> hola soy un newbie total y quiero grabarme con el microfono leyendo algo y luego poder escucharlo con audacious. quiero usar un programa grafico  facil de usar para ello. NO audacity que es muy complicado
<george2002> ese es facil
<george2002> pero busca sound recorder
<omikron4> no te sirve la grabadora de sonidos?
<tuxito> mimecar ahora al menos hace el sonido de los tambores pero no me muestra el login
<omikron4> si quieres que te haga el login debes ir a cuentas d usuario y despues de desbloquear le desactivas iniciar sesion automaticamente. es decir.. esto  | lo pones en esto O
<noseasasi> Buenas!
<canario87> hello
<yorx> hi
<lopulus> hola! hay algun editor de audio de similares caracteristicas que el openshot para viideo?
<hashashin> lopulus, audacity?
<lopulus> no se, no lo conozco, es simple? necesito un trabajo para una representacion en un colegio
<almondiga> Hola
<almondiga> alguien que sepa de redes puede ayudarme?
<dylan66> !ask almondiga
<kubot> almondiga: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<almondiga>  lo siento, no lo sabía
<almondiga> pues, quiero enrutar entre 2 redes usando ubuntu
<almondiga> y lo tengo todo bien configurado se supone, pero no enruta
<almondiga> o almenos no todo
<almondiga> bueno da igual, después volveré a preguntar
<almondiga> tengo que ir a cenar
<almondiga> adios
<lopulus> hashashin, instalando.....
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-03
<unrar> hola
<almondiga> hola
<almondiga> ¿Cómo se enruta entre dos redes?
<dark> ayuda con grub problemas en UEFI
<dark> algun experto  please
<nmid00> almondiga entre dos subredes
<nmid00> ?
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> perdon por tardar
<almondiga> a ver, yo tengo la red conectada al router adsl
<nmid00> sip
<almondiga> y otra
<almondiga> 192.168.1.0/24 y 192.168.2.0/24
<almondiga> y un ubuntu conectado con 1 adaptador a cada una
<nmid00> las interconectan algun router
<nmid00> fisico
<nmid00> o
<almondiga> el ubuntu, quiero usarlo de router
<almondiga> a ver si
<nmid00> tenes algun firewall entre ambas
<almondiga> tengo un router
<almondiga> adsl
<almondiga> pero sin conectar por ese puerto
<almondiga> en plan switch wifi
<almondiga> y a ese esta conectado por eth el ubuntu
<almondiga> y por wifi a la otra
<nmid00> favor de colgar un esquema de tu red para visualizarlo
<almondiga> mmm
<nmid00> un esquema grafico echo en cualquier editor para poder visualizar la estructura y orientarme como esta configurado
<almondiga> Internet - RouterADSL -192.168.1.0/24-wlan0 Ubuntu eth0 -RouterWifi -192.168.2.0/24
<almondiga> a vale
<almondiga> estaba en plan escribiendotelo
<almondiga> como lo envio?
<almondiga> el esquema digo
<almondiga> FÍSICO: internet - router jazztel - ethernet - router en modo bridge - wifi - pc con ubuntu - ethernet - router en modo bridge - wifi
<nmid00> en pastebin
<almondiga> LÓGICO: internet - 192.168.1.1(router) - red 192.168.1.0/24 - 192.168.1.135(ubuntu, tarjeta de wlan) - 192.168.2.2(ubuntu, tarjeta de lan) - red 192.168.2.0/24
<almondiga> no te vale con eso?
<nmid00> a ver
<nmid00> las subredes las une el router adsl
<almondiga> no, el ubuntu
<almondiga> bueno, esa es la intencion
<nmid00> mmmmm
<nmid00> osea
<nmid00> RED A   ---- UBUNTU  ---- RED B
<almondiga> si
<nmid00> ela pc con ubuntu tiene dos placas
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> bueno
<almondiga> una eth
<almondiga> y un adaptador wifi usb
<nmid00> mmmmmmm
<nmid00> colga el esquema
<almondiga> xD
<nmid00> porfa
<almondiga> es un churro de dibujo que he hecho en png
<almondiga> a ver
<almondiga> lo que quiero saber es si ubuntu enruta paquetes entre las redes que tiene conectadas
<nmid00> hay varias pagina para colgar
<almondiga> si puede hacerlo
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> lo cuelgo
<nmid00> el esquema lo iciste
<almondiga> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/dibujowmd.png/
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<nmid00> almondiga aguarda estoy decifrando la imagen
<nmid00> a
<nmid00> Ver
<nmid00> el ubuntu tiene una inalambrica al  2.2
<almondiga> si
<nmid00> una sola placa de red inalambrica
<nmid00> y con que unis a la 1.2 o sub red 192
<nmid00> 192.168.1.0/24
<almondiga> no mentira
<almondiga> la inalambrica es a 1.135
<almondiga> y el eth0 a 2.2
<almondiga> y entre esas 2 tiene que enrutar
<almondiga> ahora te paso un esquema mejor hecho
<nmid00> haaaaa
<nmid00> ya caigo
<nmid00> a la pc que bas a conectar a la otra sub red
<nmid00> tenes que colocale una ruta estatica
<nmid00> al ubuntu y de hay encaminar con el ubuntu con iptable u otro
<almondiga> eso queria saber
<almondiga> con iptable?
<almondiga> el ubuntu tiene de ruta por defecto 192.168.1.1
<almondiga> yo quiero que renevie lo que le llegue de 2.2 hacia internet a ahí
<nmid00> si pero la pc que queres conectar la la otra subred debe tener una ruta estatica
<almondiga> cual, la ubuntu?
<nmid00> al ubuntu para que luego configuremos el iptable
<almondiga> hacia donde debe apuntar la ruta?
<almondiga> porque yo quiero que apunte a todo
<almondiga> a 0.0.0.0
<almondiga> por eso le he puesto default
<nmid00> a Ver
<almondiga> te subo el esquema nuevo
<almondiga> y te copio el route
<nmid00> ok
<almondiga> http://imageshack.us/f/209/dibujo1po.png/
<almondiga> Tabla de rutas IP del núcleo
<almondiga> Destino         Pasarela        Genmask         Indic Métric Ref    Uso Interfaz
<almondiga> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<almondiga> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<almondiga> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<almondiga> 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<almondiga> perdon
<nmid00> ok entiendo este segundo graf quedo de 10
<nmid00> tenes intalado iptable en el ubuntu
<nmid00> instalado osea activo
<almondiga> no se
<almondiga> como lo miro?
<nmid00> deberias agregar una rebla
<almondiga> me dice
<almondiga> no se ha encontrado la orden
<almondiga> quizas qusi decir: iptables
<nmid00> en una consola ingresa sudo iptables -L
<nmid00> "Sudo iptables -L "
<nmid00> te mostrara las regla activas
<almondiga> me sale input, forward y output
<almondiga> sin nada
<almondiga> vacias
<nmid00> no as manejado ptables antes
<nmid00> almondiga
<almondiga> nop
<almondiga> sorry
<almondiga> nunca lo usé
<nmid00> bien
<nmid00> sabas activar realizar un scrip
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> se hacerlo
<almondiga> lo que no se hacer es que se ejecute al arrancar o cosas asi
<nmid00> ok
<nmid00> comenzemos
<nmid00> Iptables trabaja envase a reglas
<nmid00> que se pueden ingresar dinamicamente pero cuando reinicies se borraran Ok
<nmid00> en ves de eso realizamos un scrip para que al iniciar las carge automaticamente
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> bien
<nmid00> te voy a pasar por pastebin un scrip
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> basico como para que funcione
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> pero si no te importa ahora cuando me lo pases explicamelo
<nmid00> igualmente seria bueno que leyeras un poquito de iptable
<almondiga> que no me gusta meter comandos y comandos sin entender
<nmid00> sip te lo explico por linea
<nmid00> asi se te ase mas facil
<nmid00> me parece perfecto esa es la idea
<almondiga> sino despues si me vuelve a pasar no me acuerdo de que hacer
<nmid00> esa es la actitud
<nmid00> :)
<almondiga> ;D
<nmid00> almondiga http://pastebin.com/r5bvZPfh
<almondiga> explicame lo de arriba
<almondiga> lo de flush
<almondiga>  lo de iptables -F, iptables -X e iptables -Z
<nmid00> pone a sero las reglas si existe alguna Luego que va a ser aceptado
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> creo que lo he pillado
<almondiga> primero borra lo que haya
<almondiga> despues pone a todo politica de aceptar paquetes
<nmid00> te puce un ejemplito de cerrar puerto
<almondiga> y luego a forwarding enruta de una a otra y de otra a una
<nmid00> las regla se toman de arriba hacia abajo
<almondiga> en red 1 y en red 2 que pongo?
<nmid00> si yo puciera por ejemplo iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0 -p tcp -dport 1:1024 -j DROP
<nmid00> y luego intento abrir un puerto entre 1 y 1024 ( y luego de esa regla intento abrir un puerto en ese rango no te lo permitira)
<nmid00> pues toma la primer regla
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> en red1 tienes que ingresar la subred
<nmid00> red2 la otra sufred
<almondiga> pero si yo quiero que enrute tambien por internet?
<almondiga> no debería poner 0.0.0.0/0 o algo así?
<nmid00> podes enrutar a una direccion especifica si queres
<nmid00> 0.0.0./0 todos a 192.168.x.x
<nmid00> me falto un cero en la pimera
<almondiga> a ver
<almondiga> la red que tiene internet es 192.168.1.0
<almondiga> asi que si quiero que tenga la otra
<nmid00> -A intup ADICIONAR REGLA DE ENTRADA
<almondiga> tendre que hacer
<nmid00> -s fuente
<almondiga> 0.0.0.0/0 a 192.168.2.0?
<almondiga> -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d 192.168.2.0/24 -j ACCEPT?
<nmid00> -p puerto tipo dport destino port
<nmid00> -J aceptar o rechazar
<nmid00> ok almondia
<nmid00> como vamos
<almondiga> poniendo RED1=0.0.0.0/0 Y RED2=192.168.2.0/24 funcionaria?
<almondiga> en tu script?
<nmid00> ok
<nmid00> pero queres apuntar a una especifica colocas directamente la ip en red2
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> y
<almondiga> si pongo 0.0.0.0
<nmid00> todos
<almondiga> los paquetes que vayan para el ubuntu destinados le llegaran?
<nmid00> 2.0/24 el rango
<almondiga> es decir
<almondiga> ira internet y eso?
<nmid00> sin / para una ip especifica
<nmid00> ta
<nmid00> almondiga avisamoe cuando sigamos
<nmid00> ya vengo me voy a fumar un pucho
<almondiga> xDDD
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> almondiga
<nmid00> generaste el scrip
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> con los datos que te puse
<nmid00> me lo mostras
<nmid00> y probamos
<almondiga> como te lo muestro?
<geekmind> hola
<geekmind> tengo un problema al intentar iniciar el sistema que no tengo idea de por qué ocurre
<almondiga> hola
<nmid00> en pastebin
<almondiga> okz, pero es lo mismo que el tuyo
<geekmind> pero creo tener una suposición de que es una falla en la montura del disco
<almondiga> solo que con las variables RED1 y 2
<geekmind> alguien podría darme una mano?
<almondiga> y la linea de #!/bin/bash
<nmid00> entonces ejecutemos el scrip
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> hecho
<almondiga> mira como quedo
<almondiga> http://pastebin.com/UdZHeV2P
<nmid00> con el comando anterior vemos las reglas activas
<nmid00> Sudo iptables -L
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> es lo que te he puesto en el pastebin
<almondiga> estan las 2 nuevas reglas
<nmid00> ok no avia visto el pastebin ajajajja
<nmid00> tees una de las maquinas a dispocicion para realizar las pruevas
<almondiga> si
<almondiga> acabo de probar
<almondiga> pero no llega
<nmid00> estas probando con un ping
<nmid00> hace un trace
<nmid00> para ver por donce pasa
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> en las otras pcs tenes Windows o linux
<almondiga> ambas
<almondiga> es decir
<almondiga> algunas windows
<almondiga> algunas linux
<almondiga> a donde hago traceroute?
<almondiga> a internet no puedo porque no tengo dns
<almondiga> lo hago a una ip de la red 1 desde la red 2, ok?
<nmid00> los dns los estas colocando por dhcp
<almondiga> nop
<nmid00> bueno comencemos a provar
<nmid00> toma cualquier maquina windows linux
<almondiga> en cual red?
<nmid00> en la que no tiene el router adsl
<almondiga> ok
<nmid00> para llegar hasta el
<almondiga> ok
<almondiga> hago ping?
<sdf223V> alhuien sabe como puedo usar el teclado en mi laptop con otro ordenador que no tiene teclado?
<GridCube> sdf223V, no creo que eso se pueda
<almondiga> sdf223V, puedes acceder por escritorio remoto y asi escribir desde el laptop
<sdf223V> iba a instalar antiX Linux en un antiguo, pero no tengo tclado
<almondiga> si eso te vale...
<almondiga> xD
<almondiga> ah
<almondiga> asi no
<GridCube> sdf223V, necesitas un teclado posta
<sdf223V> o otro teclado jaja
<GridCube> u otro
<sdf223V> lo siento por no hablar perfectamente, senor.
<GridCube> señor
<GridCube> P:
<sdf223V> Sí, puedo escribir así si quisiera
<GridCube> sdf223V, de ultimas podes instalar sobre el disco duro y despues encajarlo en el otro cpu
<sdf223V> pero cuesta mucho y me entendeś de todas formas.
<sdf223V> si tuviera otro.
<GridCube> osease, sacarlo del cpu actual y ponerlo en otra maquina
<sdf223V> no tengo otra torre
<GridCube> sdf223V, cuesta, pero cuando usas un canal de comunicacion textual escrito es ligeramente importante al menos intentar que tus mensajes lleguen tal cual los pensas, P: podes cometer errores, nadie te va echar del canal por eso, era un comentario nomas
<sdf223V> no más*
<sdf223V> además, español no es mi idioma nativa (obviamente) y hace mucho que he hablado español.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> bueno empezaramos por ahí :D
<sdf223V> soy estadounidense y pasé 5 meses en España hace un año. Suelo jugar al futbol con latinos, pero sigo con una lesion que me previene jugar, y si no juego, no tengo personas con quien puedo hablar
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si queres charlar no más pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sdf223V> ya esta hecho, gracias
<ar1z> buenas!
<ar1z> alguien disponible que me pueda ayudar a configurar bind
<tirado> hola amigos necesito ayuda con grub
<Guest50719> ayuda con UEFI
<Guest50719> hola rapastor
<Guest50719> buen dia
<Guest50719> tengo problema con EFI  grub no re conoce win 7 64 bits
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> En los últimos días estoy intenrando actualizar Ubuntu 12.10, y me dice que no hay actualizaciones disponibles, se me hace extraño...
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<qarl> Buenos días
<qarl> Tengo problemas con el UEFI en mi portátil (Asus)
<qarl> Instalé Windows 7, después Ubuntu y después MacOS (por pura curiosidad)
<qarl> a Windows 7 únicamente puedo entrar seleccionando desde la BIOS, por defecto arranca Ubuntu
<qarl> a Mac aún no he conseguido entrar, he añadido entradas al grub pero nada, no arranca
<qarl> ¿Cómo puedo hacer que en el grub aparezca Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery, Windows 7 y Mac OS??
<nmid00> hola qarl
<nmid00> Chicos o Chicas ..;)  me dan una mano con GNS3
<nmid00> huuu hoy estan re comunicativos!!!
 * user-cat hola
<nmid00> no sean tan comunicativos
<user-cat> xD
<dylan66> !ask nmid00
<kubot> nmid00: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nmid00> XDD
<nmid00> user-cat  estas animoso
<serotoninaeh> Hola
<serotoninaeh> sin querer desinstale unity
<serotoninaeh> y ahora cuando inicio sesion solo se logra ver el fondo de pantalla
<serotoninaeh> me gustaria instalar gnome
<nmid00> user-cat con consultas generales pues lo e utilizado poco NO SON ERRORES
<nmid00> son
<user-cat> yo no he preguntado nada xD
<nmid00> siculpa fue dylan66
<nmid00> XD
<dylan66> serotoninaeh, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<serotoninaeh> gracias dylan66
<mercedes_> Hola, acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.10 pero tengo problemas para instalar el driver nvidia 173 para mi VGA FX5200. ¿Puede ayudarme alguien? Soy nueva en Linux
<mercedes_> Los problemas que se me presentan al intentar instalar el Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 173) mediante el Centro de Software de Ubuntu son los siguientes: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas: nvidia-173: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) pero 1:7.7+1ubuntu4 no está instalado Depends: xorg-video-abi-12 pero no va a ser instalado Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901) pero 2:1.1
<mercedes_> 3.0-0ubuntu6 no está instalado
<dylan66> mercedes_, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/168589#.UJUthXIlqJM
<mercedes_> Gracias dyan66 por su respuesta. Ahora de lo que he leído se me presenta el primer problema: Si por el contrario la versión del controlador es una anterior, por ejemplo la 173, antes de actualizar debes desactivar los controladores privativos. Usa Jokey para hacerlo. ¿Qué es jokey?
<dylan66> es la aplicacion grafica que te muestra los controladores privativos
<mercedes_> ¿Qué comando debo ejecutar en terminal para saber si tengo  activado el repositorio X-update?
<mimecar> has añadido tu ese repositorio?
<dylan66> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mercedes_> no existe el repositorio, es lo que me dice
<mercedes_> Gracias mimecar por colaborarme.
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas ese repositorio?
<mercedes_> Deseo instalar el driver nvidia 173 en mi gráfica FX5200 para poder usar compiz
<ivedci89> mercedes_ de donde eres?
<mimecar> mercedes_, el driver que instala ubuntu no te sirve?
<ivedci89> y revisaste lapagina de nvidia?
<mercedes_> el driver que me trae ubuntu por defecto instalado no me sirve ni para visualizar supertuxkart, por ejemplo.
<mimecar> entonces instala el propietario de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<mercedes_> Los problemas que se me presentan al intentar instalar el Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 173) mediante el Centro de Software de Ubuntu son los siguientes:
<mercedes_> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<mercedes_> nvidia-173: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) pero 1:7.7+1ubuntu4 no está instalado
<mercedes_> Depends: xorg-video-abi-12 pero no va a ser instalado
<mercedes_> Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901) pero 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6 no está instalado
<mimecar> !paste mercedes_
<kubot> mercedes_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> mercedes_, no pegues texto en el canal
<mercedes_> Lo siento no lo sabía.
<diosmi> mimecar: no inundó el canal... todo bien con las normas, hay que cumplirlas, pero un poquito de sentido comun... queres ayudar o sobrarles a las gentes aqui?
<mimecar> diosmi, ?
<mimecar> sólo le he puesto que use pastebin
<mimecar> y el bot ha puesto el silencio de forma automática al poner tanto texto
<mimecar> mercedes_, ya tienes el enlace de pastebin?
<mercedes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329385/
<mimecar> abre una consola y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivedci89> comprendo ... "modo (+q *!*@79.152.144.44) por uBOTu-fr"
<mercedes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329393/  Ahí lo tienes mimecar, gracias de antemano por su gran ayuda.
<mimecar> cómo se llama el paquete que quieres instalar?
<mercedes_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<mercedes_> es el driver adecuado para mi gráfica por lo que he leído.
<mimecar> ese no es el que están en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mercedes_> Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 173)
<mimecar> esa es la versión que tiene ubuntu?
<mercedes_> no sé que versión tiene ubuntu, la verdad. Yo acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.10
<mercedes_> Pensaba que el que me traía por defecto era el nouveau
<mimecar> ese es el que tiene por defecto
<mimecar> pero estas instalando otro en drivers privativos
<mercedes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329426/
<mercedes_> Eso me aparece al ejecutar el comando glxinfo
<mimecar> aceleración con nouveau tienes
<mimecar> cómo se llama el paquete de ubuntu que tiene el driver de nvidia?
<mercedes_> Lo único que sabría decirte es cómo se llama el archivo del driver que me descargué de la web de nvidia y cómo se llama en el centro de software ubuntu.
<mimecar> el de ubuntu es el que quiero
<mercedes_> Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 173)
<mimecar> cuando lo instalas te da el error de dependencias?
<mercedes_> Sí, al intentar instalarlo me dice lo que le comenté en el primer past
<mimecar> usando un paquete del repositorio deberias tener todo lo necesario
<mercedes_> ¿Y cómo lo hago?
<mimecar> ¿el repositorio backports está activado por defecto?
<mimecar> con ubuntu 12.10?
<mercedes_> Si es tan amable de decirme como mirarlo, yo lo hago ahora mismo
<mimecar> en el pastebin que has puesto antes te sale como activado
<mimecar> no en estos momentos por qué te faltan dependencias
<mimecar> puedes intentar a poner el de la web de nvidia
<mercedes_> ¿Cómo lo instalo? Estoy muy verde aún en comandos.
<mercedes_> ¿Tal y cómo está configurado ahora mismo podría usar compiz?
<mimecar> tienes aceleración 3d, compiz debería ir
<mercedes_> ahh algo es algo =). Ahora el problema entonces sería con algunos juegos básicos como el supertuxkart, por ejemplo.
<mercedes_> Muchas gracias por la gran ayuda prestada mimecar.
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> acabo de instalarme ubuntu 12.04
<abailarri> pero al pasar unos minutos se me cuelga el pc y no me queda otra que desenchufar para reiniciarlo
<abailarri> pero se vuelve a colgar cada vez que inicio sesion
<abailarri> que es lo que pasa?
<mimecar> mercedes_, cómo estas modificando la configuración de compiz?
<mercedes_> En General tengo activado Composite y OpenGL
<abailarri> acabo de instalarme ubuntu 12.04 pero cada vez q inicio se me cuelga
<abailarri> y no puedo hacer nada
<mercedes_> Qué casillas debo marcar para configuración bien compiz.
<mimecar> abailarri, has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<mimecar> mercedes_, haz una captura de tu pantalla
<abailarri> y como se comprueba eso¿
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por configurar bien compiz?
<mimecar> !md5 abailarri
<kubot> abailarri: Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<abailarri> la instalacion ha ido correctamente
<abailarri> y con ese mismo cd he hecho otras instalaciones que funcionan bien
<abailarri> el problema solo ocurre en este pc
<abailarri> se cuelga a los dos minutos de iniciar ubuntu
<abailarri> se congela la pantalla
<mimecar> inicia en el modo de rescate y pon todas las actualizaciones
<abailarri> mimecar, como se hace para ver las opciones de inicio?
<abailarri> es decir, al encender el pc arranca ubuntu directamente
<abailarri> no me deja elegir en modo rescate o consola o memtest
<mimecar> pulsa el shift derecho desde que se enciende el ordenador y saldrá el menú de grub
<mercedes_> http://i46.tinypic.com/2m61lbo.png
<mercedes_> http://i49.tinypic.com/141qd14.png
<mimecar> mercedes_, ahí ya tienes los efectos
<mimecar> otra cosa es que funcionen si usas unity
<mercedes_> uso xubuntu
<mimecar> está compiz como gestor de ventanas?
<mercedes_> Select Windows Manager Compiz tengo seleccionado
<mercedes_> Select Window Decorator GTK Window Decorator
<abailarri> mimecar, debo iniciar en modo failsafex?
<mimecar> abailarri, mientras inicies con una consola da lo mismo
<abailarri> bien mimecar ya estoy en modo consola
<abailarri> ahora debo instalar todas las actualizaciones, no¿
<mimecar> si
<abailarri> ok, para ello primero deberé conectarme a internet
<abailarri> es posible desde la terminal?
<mimecar> si usas cable de red ya estarás conectado
<abailarri> no, tengo q conectarme por wifi
<mimecar> por consola hace mucho que no uso los comandos
<abailarri> buscare info
<mercedes_> Alguna ayuda con compiz?
<xangua> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<abailarri> acabo de instalarme ubuntu 12.04 y se me cuelga el pc todo el rato. alguien sabe q puede estar pasando
<david_> hola
<david_> necesito ayuda para instalar una hp photosmart d110
<david_> baje el exe de hplip
<david_> pero los comandos para el terminal que me dieron no me sirven
<david_> tengo 12.04
<david_> hola????
<david_> holaaaaa
<david_> ....
<david_> mr. wiiiiiiiiiilsoooooooooooooooonn
<david_> :C
<mimecar_> david_, ?
<david_> hola
<mimecar_> si no te responden ten paciencia
<david_> pero por lo menos tu m hablas
<david_> asi se q hay alguien
<mimecar_> porque acabo de llegar
<david_> al menos
<david_> jajaja
<mimecar_> ubuntu 12.04 debe reconocer directamente esa impresora
<david_> tu no sabes nada de instalacion de impresoras?
<david_> tu dices q solo poniendo el usb estariamos listos?
<david_> mmmmm
<david_> debo verlo
<mimecar_> no has conectado todavía la impresora al ordenador?
<david_> no
<mimecar> ...
<david_> xq la impresora me decia q primero debia instalar los controladores en la pc
<mimecar> la ayuda se pide cuando no funciona
<david_> en windows claro
<mimecar> no cuando no has conectado el equipo
<david_> juaajuajuajauaaa
<david_> en eso tienes razon
<david_> yo estaba aesperando controlar los drivers primero
<david_> como en windows
<david_> llevo como un año en ubuntu
<david_> es mi primera impresora instalada
<david_> soy un noob
<david_> vere si funciona
<mimecar> aunque seas un "novato" lo primero es conectar la impresora
<david_> insisto en windows primero debes instalar el programa con los drivers
<david_> de ahi conectas la impresora
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<david_> por eso dije q soy novato
<david_> y q es mi primera impresora en instalar
<david_> nunca antes lo habia hecho
<david_> y las instrucciones de la hp vienen pa mac y pa windows
<david_> pa linux todo esta en ingles
<mimecar> para linux es conectar la impresora
<david_> y me carga eso de "estas en windows"
<david_> seguro tu empezaste usando un pc con linux
<david_> y no con windows
<GridCube> david_, ya, necesitas ayuda o no?
<mimecar> mi primer equipo no tenía ni disco duro
<david_> voy a instalar el cable
<mimecar> conecta la impresora y mira si funciona
<david_> juaajuajauaa
<david_> noooooooo
<david_> como tan facil???
<david_> cada dia mas amo ubuntu y linux
<david_> se instalo sola???
<david_> juaaajuaaa
<david_> mimecar: poca ayuda pero efectivisima
<mimecar> si no lo enchufas
<mimecar> cómo quieres que funcione?
<david_> juajauajaa
<abailarri> alguien sabe porque leches se puede colgar un pc que le acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 ? Si la instalacion ha sido limpia!
<david_> dale debes aceptar q si no lo sabes de antes ni sueñas q es tan facil
<david_> ni siquiera me pidio algo
<david_> solo la conecto y ya!!
<debsan> abailarri, muchísimas cosas
<mimecar> abailarri, ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<david_> gracias
<abailarri> mimecar, si
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<abailarri> no
<mimecar> has instalado cosas externas a ubuntu?
<abailarri> a que te refieres?
<mimecar> a repositorios de ppa, drivers, etc.
<abailarri> no
<abailarri> instalé ayer ubuntu
<abailarri>   no me ha dejado hacer absolutamente nada
<mimecar> si no inicias sesión se cuelga?
<abailarri> ya que desde un principio se colgaba
<abailarri> mmm
<abailarri> eso no lo se
<abailarri> voy a probar
<abailarri> mimecar, no se cuelga en el inicio de sesion
<abailarri> pero al iniciar, al cabo de un par de minutos se congela el pc y tengo que desechufarlo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en tu sistema y haz la prueba
<abailarri> y como creo un usuario, si se me cuelga enseguida?
<mimecar> pasa a una consola con control + alt + f2
<mimecar> inicia sesión en consola
<mimecar> sudo adduser tunick
<mimecar> sudo psswd tunick
<mimecar> reinicia y selecciona ese usuario
<abailarri> pero en que momento ejecuto el control + alt + f2?
<mimecar> en la pantalla del login
<abailarri> ok
<segro> hola
<GridCube> !hola | segro
<kubot> segro: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<segro> hola grid
<abailarri> mimecar, al pulsar control + alt + f2 se me pone una pantalla en negro con lo siguiente:
<abailarri> "mi usuario" login:
<segro> tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu 12.10
<abailarri> es ahora donde debo teclear lo de sudo adduser?
<segro> no inicia sesion
<mimecar> abailarri, si has iniciado ya la sesión en consola si
<segro> tengo varios gestores de ventanas intalados y no puedo elegir ninguno
<abailarri> mimecar, en principio ahora con este nuevo usuario no se cuelga
<abailarri> probaré un rato mas a ver
<abailarri> pero en el caso de que se solucionase
<abailarri> q explicacion tiene?
<mimecar> algo has tocado en la configuración que no le ha gustado al sistema
<abailarri> pero no he podido tocar absolutamente nada
<abailarri> ya que nada mas instalar ubuntu
<abailarri> desde el primer inicio de sesion empezo a fallar
<segro> hola stoy haciendo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1
<segro> desde una live
<segro> funcionara?
<mimecar> segro, seguro que usas ext3?
<segro> tenia 0.5% no continuo
<segro> si
<mimecar> con ubuntu 12.04?
<segro> no funciono
<segro> 12.10
<segro> actualizaciones instaladas
<mimecar> la 12.10 debería usar por defecto ext4
<mimecar> aún así, para que quieres usar ese comando?
<segro> cuando esta inciciando da unos errores micronode: to .....
<segro> y no puedo leer mas
<segro> para que se arregle mi compu
<mimecar> esta tarde no tenias esos errores
<segro> donde estoy es de tarde
<segro> jajaj
<segro> pero no
<segro> depues empezo a joder
<segro> y me dice que va a informar de unos errores
<segro> desinstale un monton de progamas
<segro> no se si eso lo jodera al unity
<segro> pero instale otros gestores y no me deja usarlos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué has desintalado
<segro> al principio solo se pone el fondeo de pantalla haciendo crtl alt supr me da el menu
<segro> los juego
<segro> thunderbird
<mimecar> reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<segro> desde consola
<segro> como es?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<segro> gracias
<segro> en proceso
<segro> como hago para saber bien que conroladores de video necesita mi compu?
<mimecar> el sistema ya lo sabe
<segro> y que pasa con las nvidias?
<mimecar> el sistema ya lo sabe
<segro> instala controladores privativos de una?
<segro> se muere richard
<abailarri> mimecar, se ha colgado
<abailarri> entonces eso tampoco es
<mimecar> segro, ?
<mimecar> abailarri, puede ser algo de tu hardware
<abailarri> ya me lo imagino
<segro> es nuevo
<abailarri> pero como determinar que es lo que falla?
<abailarri> será algo de la targeta gráfica?
<abel_> Hola, ¿ubuntu dispone de escudos de web y de red para protegerse contra urls maliciosas ?
<mimecar> abel_, eso se llama firefox con extensiones
<mimecar> ya te estas saltando de nuevo los bans?
<abel_> ¿que extensiones sirven para eso ?
<mimecar> noscript, adblock y ghostery
<segro> reinstalado mimecar
<abel_> a mi esas cosas no me parecen escudos de red o de web, buscaba algo que te diera alertas de amenazas
<segro> startx y pasa lo mismo
<segro> reiniciando
<segro> no se que pasara
<mimecar> abel_, firestarter te da alertas y amenzas
<segro> arranco
<segro> esperemos que no de de nuevo el problema
<abel_> ¿firestarter tiene un escudo de web o de red contra urls maliciosas ?
<mimecar> ya te he dicho que firefox hace eso
<mimecar> firestarter bloquea los ataques
<abel_> entonces si firefox hace eso el escudo de red y de web de mi antivirus en windows me sobra
<mimecar> si tu antivirus es el avast y sólo quieres escudos de red y web si
<abel_> ok puedo prescindir de esos modulos ahora lo tengo claro
<segro> la maquina esta muy lerda, y cada tanto aparece un carte que lo sienten y que ubuntu tiene un error interno , me dice que envie un informe
<segro> el detalle del problema dice supernegro
<segro> malisimo el comentario sorry
<segro> como hago para cambia mi gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> ¿cual estas usando ahora?
<segro> instale gnome 3 y xcfe haciendo cerrar sesion y no me deja eligir uno de los otros
<segro> unity
<segro> se arranca por defecto
<mimecar> gnome 3 ya está instalado con unity
<segro> gracias
<mimecar> deberías tener lightdm o gdm en el inicio
<segro> lightdm se instalo despues de poner gnome3
<mimecar> unity es gnome 3
<mimecar> si ya tienes un login gráfico donde está el problema?
<segro> la sesion se inicia directamente en unity, si hago cerrar secion me manda a ese inicio grafico, no me deja seleccionar los otros entornos
<segro> si hago startx xfce desde consola tampoco lo inicia
<fzeta> que pasa?? que ahora tenemos passwd para entrar a archlinux-es?
<fzeta> wtf!
<mimecar> segro, selecciona el usuario y después el entorno
<segro> ok
<segro> hay actualizaciones para descargar toy en eso
<segro> y despues pruebo
<zdkl> hola
<zdkl> buenas tardes
<zdkl> tenia una duda!
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es. Que tengas un buen día.
<zdkl> a ver si alguien me puede exar una mano
<GridCube> :D :D
<zdkl> q way!
<zdkl> nada es que me descargue un paquete y nose comoinstalarlo usando el terminal
<zdkl> es q soy nuevo en el mundillo ubuntu!
<GridCube> que paquete?
<zdkl> bueno en verdad tengo el Xubuntu
<GridCube> yo tambien
<GridCube> zdkl, que paquete?
<zdkl> ahora te lo digo
<zdkl> esq no rekuerdo elnombre
<zdkl> calculadoraWLAN
<zdkl> CalcularWLAN.jar
<zdkl> ese....
<GridCube> es un jar
<zdkl> si
<GridCube> entonces java -jar /camino/al/CalcularWLAN.jar
<zdkl> pongo eso en el terminal
<GridCube> con mayusculas y minusculas bien puestas
<zdkl> ok!
<zdkl> vale!
<segro> hola de nuevo
<GridCube> y el camino al jar bien puesto tambien
<zdkl> muxas gracias
<zdkl> a ver si me funcioa jeje
<segro> no me deja iniciar sesion con otro gestor de ventanaspor mas que elija el usuario antes
<GridCube> zdkl, entiendes eue no tenes que poner /camino/al/ verdad?
<zdkl> ya ya
<zdkl> jeje
<GridCube> :) ok
<zdkl> hasta ahi mas o menos llego
<zdkl> jejejeje
<zdkl> gracias!
<GridCube> segro, reinstala en limpio
<segro> y eso a que se refiere
<zdkl> pues si funciona si!
<zdkl> jejeje esto del ubuntu mola muxo
<GridCube> zdkl, :)
<zdkl> y otra preguntilla
<zdkl> como puedo saber el mac de un router¿?
<segro> reinstala en limpio = instalar todo desde 0
<GridCube> si
<segro> si instalo la 12.04 voy a tener menos problemas?
<GridCube> y asegurate que todo este a tu gusto esta ves, te recomiendo gentoo, ahi vas a saber exactamente que es cada simple programa
<GridCube> como vos quieras
<mimecar> GridCube, cada "simple" programa con sus "simples" compilaciones
<GridCube> sip
<GridCube> así no se preocupara por cosas ocultas ni ñomos come bits
<segro> hay algun gentoo que no alla que hacer el lio del los tres pasos
<mimecar> claro, todos los usuarios se leen el código fuente antes de instalar
<segro> nunca me salio!
<zdkl> GridCube tu sabes como puedo averiguar el mac de un router¿?
<GridCube> zdkl, estoy segurisimo que si le pregunto a google si :)
<segro> supernegro
<GridCube> https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=como+averiguo+la+mac+de+un+router+en+linux
<zdkl> a vale vale, tonces ya miro a ver
<zdkl> a bueno gracias!
<GridCube> :D
<segro> jajaja
<segro> siempre con lo mismo yo
<segro> tengo dos maquinas en el mismo monitor
<segro> por eso el bardo de que pongo cosas que no se intienden
<GridCube> pues no esperes que otros entiendan tampoco segro
<GridCube> usa maquinas virtuales
<segro> eso es para mi
<segro> jajaj
<segro> ya los voy a molestar con las maquinas virtuales y escritorios remotos
<segro> arranco xfce
<segro> espero que ande mejor
<segro> gracias
<zdkl> gracias x todo
<zdkl> me a funcionado!
<zdkl> hasta otro dia!
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-04
<miguel> hola a todos necesito ayuda mi terminal se cierra sola no dura ni un segundo abierta
<GridCube> miguel, desde cuando pasa eso?
<miguel> desde esta tarde
<miguel> hace un rato
<GridCube> digo, que pudiste haber echo para que pase?
<GridCube> actualizaste el sistema? instalaste algo?
<GridCube> cambiaste un tema
<miguel> ingrese unos archivos en el directorio /etc/bash
<GridCube> ok, ese puede ser tu problema
<GridCube> podes quitarlos?
<miguel> como si no puedo acceder a nautilus
<GridCube> mmmm dijiste que no podes abrir las terminales
<miguel> eso es
<miguel> soy un bestia
<GridCube> entonces?
<GridCube> no entiendo
<GridCube> a que te referis por terminal?
<miguel> la abro y se cierra sola antes de un segundo
<miguel> la consola
<GridCube> pero porque no podes abrir nautilus?
<GridCube> alt-f2: gksu nautilus
<miguel> yo solo se abrirlo desdela terminal
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> bueno ahi tenes, gksu nautilus desde alt-f2
<miguel> ok voy a probar estaras por aqui por si necesito mas ayusa
<GridCube> aham
<miguel> muchas gracios voy a probar
<miguel> hace el intento de abrir pero se cierra solo
<miguel> hace el intento de abrir pero se cierra solo
<lopulus> existe algun programa para extraer audio de un video
<lopulus> ??
<rengo> Lopulus de you tube?
<lopulus> si, utube ripper?
<rengo> Plugins para firefox para eso
<lopulus> aja.... echo un vistazo
<rengo> Suerte
<lopulus> utubemp3 puede ser?
<rengo> Busca plugins video youtube mp3
<rengo> Y proba
<GridCube> miguel, perdon tuve que salir un rato
<GridCube> contame como te fue
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<Guest14321> hola compañeros una pregunta puedo ejecutar archivos con extencion ,jar
<Guest14321> desde ubuntu
<chilicuil> Guest14321: hola, con $ java -jar tu_archivo.jar
<Guest14321> si chilucuil
<Guest14321> se podra chilicuil
<Guest14321> si estoy llevandoa algunas practicas  y necesito correr algunas simulaciones desde ubuntu, con EJS_4.3.7 y necesito java
<Guest14321> puedo realizarlo desde wind pero asco jajjaaj , xD
<chilicuil> =)
<Guest14321> upsss errorr sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo una duda
<Guest14321> hola  rbndj8 que a problema tienes
<rbndj8> mi lap top tiene 4gb de memoria, entre a detalles y solo me presenta 2.8gb de memoria
<rbndj8> aque se debe eso
<juanantonio> Buenas
<juanantonio> ¿Hay gente?
<techno_x64> rbndj8, sistema de 32bits?
<rbndj8> si
<techno_x64> has probado con 64bits?
<rbndj8> 12.04
<Guest14321> problamemente es eso technox64
<techno_x64> asi es Guest14321
<techno_x64> rbndj8, hasta donde se los 32 bits solo alcanzan los 3gb de ram mas o menos
<juanantonio> Mi duda es: tengo Kubuntu 12.04 y todo va bien; ¿merece la pena el salto a las 12.10? Gracias
<techno_x64> ya con 4gb de ram en adelante se tiene q instalar un sistema de 64bits
<rbndj8> creo k esta no me soporta 64bits
<techno_x64> rbndj8, q cpu tenes?
<techno_x64> dime el procesador y modelo
<Guest14321> uname -m
<Guest14321> aplica esto en la terminal rbndj8
<rbndj8> inter core 2due cpu t5800 @ 2.00ghz
<techno_x64> el core 2 duo si tiene soporte de x86_64 rbndj8
<rbndj8> ok gracias
<techno_x64> asi q podes instalar 64 bits :)
<rbndj8> pero para eso tendre k formatear
<Guest14321> techno_x64 sera necesario instlar iso de 64 bits
<Guest14321> :S
<techno_x64> rbndj8, si tienes q formatear
<techno_x64> y bajar la iso de 64 bits
<tkw_one_malo> y el t5250 core 2 duo a 1500 ..... tendra soporte para 64bits??
<techno_x64> yo siempre uso 64 bits y aun ais solo tengo 2gb de ram
<rbndj8> bueno vere k ago
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo,  dejame ver
<Guest14321> es mejor  el de 32 o 64 bits ?
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo,  tambien tiene x86_64 tu cpu
<techno_x64> Guest14321,  es mas estable y veloz el 64 bits
<techno_x64> incluso el de 32bits tiene limitaciones de hardware
<tkw_one_malo> a bueno.... eso ya es una  noticia amigable
<techno_x64> el de 64 bits maneja doble bus de datos pero la mayoria de programas no estan a 64bits asi q no se nota diferencia de rendimeinto
<techno_x64> solo se nota diferencia de rendimeinto con lso programas de 64 bits
<tkw_one_malo> o sea que puedo instalar un sistema operativo de 64bits sin problema.... techno_x64???
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo,  correcto
<techno_x64> todos aqui usan ubuntu?
<tkw_one_malo> pero tengo una duda.... el espacio en disco.... el sistema a 32 o a 64 ocupan lo mismo y sus apliaciones cuanto copuan???
<techno_x64> los de 64 bits ocupan como un 15% mas nada mas
<techno_x64> aqui todos usan ubuntu ¿?
<Guest14321> EUFI cul es la ventaja
<juanantonio> yo kubuntu
<tkw_one_malo> yo no... yo uso mint elyssa ... una version vieja de linux ... cuyo nucleo es hardy
<techno_x64> ok
<techno_x64> yo uso arch =)
<Guest14321> kubuntu es igual q uubuntu !
<Guest14321> siempre me he preguntado cual es el sistema operativo linux- original
<juanantonio> por lo que yo sé, es lo mismo pero con escritorio KDE en vez de Gnome
<Guest14321> es que hay tantas versiones en como uuntu, debian, pero me e informado que
<Guest14321> es el mismo karnek algo asi
<techno_x64> Guest14321, arch esta muy acercado a unix y su instalacion y estructura se maneja mas o menos a un linux original
<tkw_one_malo> yo dire que: todos los linux son iguales lo mismo que todos los windows son iguales si en modo usuario vamos a trabajar... ahora que si vamos a ser administradores la cosa puede variar.
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo,  no todos los linux son iguales ojo
<techno_x64> vamos a ubuntu cafe ? a discutir les parece?
<Guest14321> ubuntu server es muy bueno para gestion de redes
<techno_x64> Guest14321,  ubuntu es malisimo en server
<juanantonio> yo sólo quiero saber si merece la pena actualizarse de 12.04 a 12.10, ¿alguien me puede responder eso?
<Guest14321> yo tengo ubuntu 12.10
<Guest14321> se me genero algun problema en UEFI
<Guest14321> pero ya quedo
<Guest14321> muy bien.
<Guest14321> techo_x64 que sistema libre para server recomiendas
<juanantonio> ¿UEFI?
<juanantonio> no sé qué es eso
<techno_x64> Guest14321, para server debian o red hat
<Guest14321> sabes que es UEFI techno_x64
<techno_x64> UEFI es un securet boot
<techno_x64> lo implementaron lso de microsoft para supuestamente no dejar arrancar virus con el sistema
<juanantonio> ¿Reiniciar en modo seguro?
<juanantonio> Ah, bueno, no hay problema, si el 7 sólo lo tengo para jugar y apenas lo uso
<juanantonio> ¿Lo demás entonces ha ido sin trauma ni problema?
<techno_x64> no es un reinicio en modo seguro
<Guest14321> no as utilizado wine juanantonio
<techno_x64> es una seguridad en el booteo nada ams
<juanantonio> wine lo intenté, pero me daba errores varios
<techno_x64> el UEFI es un certificado las aplicaciones sin esa clave UEFI simplemente no als inicia
<juanantonio> Perfecto, techno, gracias
<m4v> muevan la charla a #ubuntu-es-cafe de una vez...
<juanantonio> o lo mismo era yo quien provocaba errores al no saber usar wine
<Guest14321> que tipo de errores te arroja :S
<Guest14321> ami la verdad funciona correcto
<techno_x64> bueno un placer hablar con ustedes epro me voy a comer xD
<juanantonio> No recuerdo, hace mucho. Desistí, y tengo W7 con una minipartición de unos 50 Gb
<juanantonio> Lo mismo, gracias por la ayuda, techno
<Guest14321> y la interface mucho mejor creeme q se quedan asombrado los informaticos windueros jajajaaja
<juanantonio> Lo mismo vuelvo a darle una oportunidad
<juanantonio> ¿Funciona bien arrancando Microsoft Outlook?
<m4v> !offtopic | Solo soporte sobre Ubuntu en este canal por favor.
<kubot> Solo soporte sobre Ubuntu en este canal por favor.: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Guest14321> instale java .jar al intentar correr la aplicacion .jar me da error
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien me puede echar una mano con Chesse...
<kisko> Hace fotografías sin problema, pero al intentar grabar vídeo se cuelga :-(
<romero_> Buenos dias, desearia saber si hay algo parecido a esto pero para ubuntu pero
<romero_> sin virus
<romero_> http://pasakche.softonic.com/
<romero_> Hola, ¿ no hay nada parecido a esto "http://pasakche.softonic.com/ que se pueda usar en ubuntu ?
<abailarri> holaa todos. No se lo que le pasa a mi ubuntu 12.04 (recién instalado), pero nada mas iniciar sesion se cuelga.
<vitimiti> abailarri, puedes ser mas especifico? que es lo que pasa?
<abailarri> vitimiti, ayer instalé ubuntu 12.04 en un pc en un ordenador
<abailarri> y cuando me inicio sesion
<abailarri> siempre, siempre se congela. Y tengo que apagar el ordenador pulsando el boton de apagado
<vitimiti> has probado a iniciarlo en ubuntu 2d sin efectos?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> y tambien se cuelga
<vitimiti> usas ati?
<abailarri> mmm, no tengo ni idea de hardware que usa el ordenador
<abailarri> es uno viejo que me han pasado
<vitimiti> uno viejo... estas seguro de que puede usar el escritorio unity? mira que es muy pesado
<abailarri> y como lo puedo saber?
<vitimiti> en mi ordena viejo me paso lo mismo, le puse xubuntu 12.04 y si que funciona, de todos modos los requerimientos los tienes en la pagina web
<abailarri> requerimientos de software te refieres?
<abailarri> perdon, de hardware
<vitimiti> si, si es muy viejo puede que no lo aguante, sobre todo si es normalito, a mi me paso eso
<mimecar> aunque no cumplas con el hardware, el sistema puede ir lento, no colgarse
<vitimiti> a mi se me colgaba
<mimecar> colgado o respondía tan lento que parecía colgado?
<vitimiti> claro que estoy hablando de un ordenador que le costaba usar un WXP
<vitimiti> asi que...
<abailarri> este con winxp andaba perfectamente
<abailarri> puede que sea porque tiene que ser para 64 bits en lugar de para 32?
<abailarri> si inicio con live cd funciona perfectamente
<vitimiti> tu ordenador es amd64?
<cousteau> Lubuntu a lo mejor va mejor
<abailarri> no se si es amd64
<cousteau> amd64 soporta OS de 32 bits
<vitimiti> has probado a ponerle uno de 32bits?
<abailarri> desde el live cd se puede mirar que tipo de hardware utiliza?
<abailarri> yo he instalado el ubuntu de 32 bits
<abailarri> y con ese mismo cd lo he instalado en pc que eran de 64
<abailarri> asi q seguramente no sea eso
<cousteau> es decir, el cd de 32 bits va también en pcs de 64, pero el cd de 64 no va en pcs de 32
<vitimiti> has probado a hacer ctrl+alt+f1? si te va no esta colgado
<abailarri> esto te lleva a la terminal, no?
<vitimiti> si
<abailarri> si que lo rpobe
<abailarri> y no se colgaba
<abailarri> y en la pantalla de inicio de sesion tampoco q se cuelga
<abailarri> solo si inicio sesion
<abailarri> a veces tarda unos minutos
<abailarri> otras veces es nada mas iniciar
<vitimiti> a mi la ati me dio muchos problemas, me meti en terminal, hice sudo apt-get install fglrx y luego sduo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg y empezo a ir
<abailarri> es decir, puede ser un problema de la targeta grafica?
<abailarri> sabes cual es el problema
<abailarri> que para poder hacer eso deberia de estar conectado a internet
<vitimiti> pues si, no tienes un cable ethernet para eso?
<abailarri> no, tengo wifi
<vitimiti> abailarri, prueba esta web, a ver si con eso puedes conectarte
<vitimiti> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4789523/Conectar-Wifi-usando-solo-la-consola---Ubuntu_Debian.html
<abailarri> vitimiti, he hecho un lspci
<abailarri> y creo q mi targeta grafica no es ati
<abailarri> ni nvidia ni intel
<abailarri> es VIA Technologies
<abailarri> por cierto vitimiti,despues de tener que apagar tantas veces de forma mal, el pc me ha empezado a realizar un pitido intermitente
<vitimiti> bueno, igual era buena idea que reinstalases, pero hay que ver como arreglar eso, porque si no estamos en las mismas
<abailarri> me acabo de descargar xubuntu
<abailarri> voy a probar con el
<vitimiti> abailarri, de todos modos, he visto este post, a lo mejor te interesa http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/169742#.UJZb0xKYOi8
<abailarri> lo que me preocupa es ese pitido intermitente
<mimecar> abailarri, eso es grave
<abailarri> joder, y que es?
<mimecar> el pitido lo tienes desde que enciendes el ordenador?
<mimecar> fallo de hardware
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> fallo? fallo de que?
<vitimiti> pues si, eso no es bueno
<mimecar> por qué no has empezando con ese "pequeño" detalle
<abailarri> no no
<mimecar> memoria, tarjeta gráfica...
<abailarri> mimecar,
<abailarri> ese pitido lo ha empezado a hacer ahora
<abailarri> antes ya se colgaba
<mimecar> algo de tu hardware funciona mal a nivel físico
<abailarri> he estado mirando y pone que por el tipo de pitido puede ser la fuente de alimentacion
<abailarri> y no me extrañaria ya que he tenido q apagar el ordenador muchas veces de forma bruta (ya que se colgaba)
<vitimiti> a lo mejor no te va a funcionar le pongas lo que le pongas si le falla eso
<mimecar> busca la equivalencia de pitidos de tu placa base
<abailarri> primero deberia saber que placa base tengo
<abailarri> existe alguna forma de averiguarlo?
<vitimiti> abailarri, en terminal, sudo lshw o sudo lspci
<vitimiti> decias que en modo terminal te funciona, no?
<abailarri> si
<vitimiti> pues con eso
<abailarri> veo muchas entradas que one VIA Technologies
<abailarri> bufff, creo q a mi ordenador le pasa algo grave
<abailarri> se ha apagado solo
<abailarri> como puede ser que solo queriendo instalar ubuntu, se haya acabado por destruir fisicamente el ordenador???
<mimecar> abailarri, eso es imposible
<mimecar> el problema lo tenías ya antes
<abailarri> antes el pc iba perfectamente
<mimecar> que windows no lo hiciera aparecer
<mimecar> no quiere decir que no estuviera
<mimecar> encendias la fuente después de esperar un par de segundos o lo hacias enseguida?
<abailarri> como?
<mimecar> cuanda apagas la fuente a lo bestia esperas un poco antes de encenderla?
<abailarri> si lo he hecho
<abailarri> pero he tenido que repetir ese proceso unos 20 veces
<mimecar> si el fallo es de la fuente, no son caras, compras una y la pones
<abailarri> ya
<abailarri> pero ese fallo puede venir dado por el hecho de tener que apagar asi?
<mimecar> sólo por apagarlas no
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo tienes ese ordenador?
<abailarri> tendra unos 6 años
<mimecar> si los pitidos corresponden a la fuente, compra una nueva
<vitimiti> tengo yo uno de 8 y lo he apagado asi y con apagones como 100 veces y lo unico que le va mal es el ventilador de la placa grafica :/
<abailarri> por el tipo de pitido si que es de la fuente (segun he leido)
<abailarri> claro, ahora ademas, veo que la beteria esta completamente descargada (cuando esta enchufado!!) y el pc se apaga
<abailarri> ese ruido antes lo hacia cuando quedaba muy poca beteria
<cousteau> vitimiti, has probado a echarle 3 en 1?
<cousteau> al ventilador?
<vitimiti> cousteau, despues de dos patadas porque el TATATATATATA era insufrible, lo abri, vi que el ventilador esta suelto y medio roto, y lo desenchufe
<vitimiti> tampoco es que lo use mucho
<mimecar> vitimiti, eso es de ser un poco bestia
<mimecar> arregla el ventilador o se te puede quemar la tarjeta gráfica
<vitimiti> si, estoy esperando a que me haga plof para tirarlo
<mimecar> ...
<vitimiti> tiene 8 años, lo uso para experimentar
<vitimiti> tengo otro nuevo
<mimecar> prefieres que se queme una tarjeta para poder tirar el ordenador?
<vitimiti> creeme, ese ordenador ya no sirve para nada, estaba mal montado desde el primer dia
<vitimiti> tendria que cambiar todo lo de dentro, placa base incluida, y como que no me compensa
<abailarri> vitimiti, estoy tratando de arrancar con xubuntu, pero despues de poner el usb, lo ha reconocido un momento y luego se ha quedado la pantalla en negro sin hacer nada
<vitimiti> ahí me pillas :|
<mimecar> abailarri, si tienes fallos de la fuente, no enciendas el equipo
<abailarri> pero como compruebo si me falla la fuente?
<abailarri> por ejemplo ahora no me da pitidos
<abailarri> despues de estar moviendo el cable
<mimecar> no has dicho que daba pitidos?
<vitimiti> y si mueves el cable deja de darlos?
<mimecar> ante la duda yo cambiaría la fuente
<mimecar> un fallo en la fuente puede afectar a otros componentes
<abailarri> antes daba pitidos
<abailarri> pero he estado moviendo el cable de la bateria
<abailarri> y ha dejado de darlos
<mimecar> como quieras
<abailarri> pero miraré si se trata de la fuente
<vitimiti> Tono continuo: Error en el suministro eléctrico (llega mal la corriente, o la caja de suministro esta fastidiada, no hay más que cambiarla).
<vitimiti> puede ser eso?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> yo creo q es eso
<abailarri> ya que los pitidos coinciden con esa descripcion
<abailarri> pero es extraño que al mover el cabel haya parado de pitar
<mimecar> mala conexión
<abailarri> ya, pero justamente en estos momentos? que casualidad no?
<abailarri> lo llevaré a la tienda mañana de todos modos
<vitimiti> yo le echaria la culpa a uno de los dos lados de la conexion
<abailarri> bueno, independientemente de este fallo electrico, el problema con ubuntu sigue persistiendo
<abailarri> estoy probando de arrancar con un xubuntu desde un usb
<vitimiti> prueba eso, lubuntu, xubuntu, a ver si te dan ese problema
<abailarri> pero la pantalla se queda completamente en nego
<omikron4> abailarri: problemas con el arranque desde usb?
<abailarri> omikron4, en principio parecia que detectaba el usb
<omikron4> es que el creador de discos de arranque a veces falla.. mejor usa unetbootin
<abailarri> ya que ha salido la mitica pantalla con los dos simbolitos abajo (el teclado y el humano)
<abailarri> pero despues de eso se ha quedado la pantalla en negro
<omikron4> pero depende de tu maquina va mas rapido o mas lento.. como el mio es lento.. tengo que esperar bastante
<abailarri> llevo ya 10 minutos
<omikron4> entonces tal vez sea problemas del usb.. prueba con unetbootin hacer el usb live
<vitimiti> yo que nunca he usado usb para eso...
<abailarri> he creado la llave usb con el gestor de discos de arranque de ubuntu (en otro pc)
<omikron4> vitimiti: algunos tenemos una mente un poco mas limitada :)
<omikron4> o el intelecto no nos embraga, jajaja
<vitimiti> me refiero a que yo siempre he usado CD, precisamente a mi no se me da eso del usb
<omikron4> pues el cd aun es mas lento
<vitimiti> si, es lento, pero mi ordenador es potente, asi que se instala rapido
<omikron4> abailarri: por eso te digo que uses unetbootin, porque ese gestor no siempre instala como queremos, por lo menos a mi
<vitimiti> usaria usb, pero no me atrevo ^^U
<abailarri> omikron4, no puedo usar unetbootin, ya que no tengo windows
<abailarri> he reiniciado y ahora me aparece la pantalla que pone xubuntu 12.10 y unas bolitas que se van apagando y encendiendo
<hashashin> abailarri, unetbootin funciona en win, linux y mac
<omikron4> jajaja,, no estaba.. asi que no puedes usar unetbootin porque no tienes windows.. .. entonces no podras usar ni vlc ni firefox porque no tienes windows, jajajaja
<omikron4> abailarri: o sudo apt-get install unetbootin o lo bajas de de su pagina de descargas el unetbootin-linux-latest
<abailarri> tengo una duda, me he descargado xampp para linux y lo he descomprimido en la carpeta /opt/lampp
<abailarri> pero al teclear localhost en el navegador me pone lo siguiente: Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<mimecar> abailarri, ya has arreglado todos los problemas?
<abailarri> np
<abailarri> no
<abailarri> no he conseguido solucinar
<abailarri> el tema de los pitidos si
<abailarri> ya no los hace
<mimecar> y te pones a configurar lamp?
<abailarri> si, en otro pc
<mimecar> tienes los programas de lamp en los repositorios
<abailarri> lo del tema de ubuntu en el otro pc he decidido descansar un poco
<abailarri> lampp ya lo tengo completamente instalado
<abailarri> pero existe algun problema con los permisos
<abailarri> al teclear localhost en el navegador me pone esto:
<abailarri> Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<mimecar> entinde el mensaje y tendrás la solución
<abailarri> por lo que deduzco que a la catrpeta del lampp solo debo darle permisos de lectura y ejecucion, no?
<mimecar> no
<abailarri> no? solo de lectura entonces?
<mimecar> lee el mensaje de error
<abailarri> si, el mensaje me dice que no puede tener permisos de escritura, no?
<mimecar> a qué usuarios se lo dice?
<abailarri> a todo el mundo no?
<abailarri> por cualquiera vaya
<mimecar> entonces que tienes que hacer
<abailarri> mmmm, darle permisos a mi usuario solo?
<mimecar> tu usuario es el que ejecuta el servidor?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> bueno, con sudo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> NO es tu usuario
<abailarri> entonces el que ejecuta el servidor es root?
<mimecar> root o apache
<abailarri> no te entiendo
<mimecar> apache normalmente es el usuario que ejecuta el servidor
<abailarri> aja
<mimecar> al usar lamp como paquete externo no lo se si lo hace igual
<abailarri> es decir, yo cuando le digo "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start"
<abailarri> lo que hace es iniciar apache, mysql y php
<abailarri> y hasta ahi bien
<abailarri> pero antes he tocado los permisos de esa carpeta (lampp)
<mimecar> sería mejor que usaras los paquetes de ubuntu antes que lampp
<abailarri> y al intentar acceder al localhost me pone el tema de los permisos. Por lo que debo volver a configurar los permisos de esa carpeta de forma correcta
<abailarri> pero no se cuales poner
<mimecar> 777 no
<abailarri> he probado varias combinaciones
<abailarri> 777 no, esta claro
<abailarri> he probado
<mimecar> el archivo de configuración de lampp tiene esos permisos
<abailarri> 775, 000, 400, 401
<abailarri> no, porque le he cambiado a toda la carpeta (junto a los archivos q contiene)
<mimecar> no es lo que dice el error
<abailarri> quizas es que no entiendo lo que me esta diciendo el error
<abailarri> lo que yo entiendo es que tiene demasiados permisos no?
<mimecar> si
<abailarri> bien, entonces logicamente tengo que darle menos permisos
<abailarri> el problema es que no con que permisos tengo que dejarlo
<mimecar> revisa la documentación de lamp
<tuxito> alguien me podria ayuda tengo este error "lo sentimos ubuntu 12.10 ha experimentado un error interno"
<tuxito> executablepath= /usr/lib/evollution/evolution-calendar-factory
<hashashin> tuxito, puede que tenga que ver con esto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1062068
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS y 12.10
<rbndj8> buenas tengo una duda
<rbndj8> tengo procesador intel core 2 duo cpu t5800 @ 2.00ghz puedo intalar ubuntu 12.04 64it o 86bit
<rbndj8> tengo la 32bit pero solo me presenta de los 4gb de memoria 2,8gb
<hashashin> rbndj8, pega en http://paste.ubuntu.com la salida de este comando: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda un canal de java
<mimecar> #java
<arielsanflo> hello
<GridCube> arielsanflo, #java
<arielsanflo> solo invitados dice
<GridCube> ##java
<techno_x64> buenas o/
<ioeee> hola, saben cual es el archivo que guarda la configuracion del panel de gnome?
<mimecar> qué quieres hacer ioeee ?
<ioeee> mimecar:  que he cambiado el icono del boton del menu y el que he puesto es demasiado grande
<ioeee> y ahora no tengo espacio para darle al boton derecho
<ioeee> y en gconf-editor no encuentro la entrada para editarlo desde ahi
<mimecar> no puedes quitar el botón del menú y añadir otro nuevo?
<mimecar> gnome 2 permite hacer eso
<ioeee> esque la imagen no me deja espacio en el panel para hacer click
<ioeee> eso seria lo mas facil
<mimecar> ... has puesto una imagen tan grande que te tapa completamente el panel?
<ioeee> pues si
<mimecar> si usas el botón derecho sobre la imagen deberías poder quitarla
<ioeee> una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera :(
<ioeee> no me hace nada
<ioeee> no me sale ni las opciones
<mimecar> deberían, no depende del tamaño del icono
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas .gnome y .gnome 2 y deberías recuperar la configuración inicial
<mimecar> renombrar NO es borrar
<ioeee> ya ya
<ioeee> de mi home?
<xangua> ioeee: gnome2¿ todavía usas lucid¿
<ioeee> estoy en un pc antiguo con la 10.10
<mimecar> ioeee, renombra la configuración
<ioeee> ya encontre el archivo
<mimecar> y actualiza esa versión de ubuntu ahora mismo
<ioeee> ya he podido editar el archivo con las pistas que me han dado
<ioeee> al final ha bastado con renombrar gnome2 gracias :)
<mimecar> ioeee, actualiza tu versión
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<g4zz> hola buenas noches...
<g4zz> una pregunta
<g4zz> alguien sabe como reparar este error?
<g4zz> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<g4zz> me sale cuando actualizo
<xangua> ese repositorio o no tiene paquetes para esa versión de ubuntu o ya no existe
<g4zz> y q hago???
<g4zz> porq no me deja actualizar el resto
<xangua> quítalo jum....
<g4zz> cual es el repositorio?
<xangua> lo acabas de poner...
<g4zz> ppa.lauchpad?
<g4zz> sevenmachines?
<g4zz> cual?
<g4zz> soy novato
<xangua> centro de software - editar - fuentes
<g4zz> ok
<xangua> desde ahí lo puedes quitar g4zz
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> tengo uno sin marcar
<g4zz> lo marco?
<chilicuil> g4zz: no, marcar es habilitarlo, para quitarlo debes descmarcarlo, si no ves algo con 'sevenmachines' entonces puedes ir a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ y eliminar el archivo que tengo en su nombre sevenmachines
<g4zz> ya está ya lo hice muchas gracias!
<david_> hola a todos
<david_> como estan
<david_> estoy pensando seriamente en dejar definitivamente mierdows
<david_> hace ya mas de un año q estoy con ubuntu
<david_> y casi no ocupo el otro SO
<david_> y tengo particiones que no ocupo obviamente porque las usa windows
<david_> alguien sabe como reinstalo todo desde ubuntu?
<david_> y como deberia distribuir las particiones inteligentemente??
<david_> holaaaaaa
<mimecar> haz un backup antes
<david_> hola mimecar
<mimecar> y ten paciencia o la gente no te hará caso por pesado
<david_> jajajaja
<david_> gracias mimecar
<david_> tu dices backup en linea
<david_> o en un disco externo
<david_> o las dos! lol!
<mimecar> en un disco externo
<david_> y para eso solo traslado los archivos importantes para mi
<david_> no ocupo un programa
<david_> ya lo tengo hecho si es asi
<david_> todo respaldado
<mimecar> si vas a formatear
<mimecar>  / unos 20 GB
<mimecar> swap depende de tu ram
<mimecar>  /home todo lo que quede
<david_> tengo 2 gb en ram
<mimecar> 2 para swap
<david_> y como formateo?
<mimecar> con el instalador de ubuntu
<david_> y eso donde esta?
<david_> wubi?
<mimecar> en el live cd / usb de ubuntu
<david_> ok
<david_> estoy bajando el archivo de instalacion
<david_> ubuntu 12.04.01
<mimecar> archivo de instalación?
<david_> desktop-i386-iso
<david_> me dice q tengo q usar unetbootin
<mimecar> por qué no usas la 12.10?
<david_> y una pajamama
<david_> pq dice q en netbook funciona mejor la 12.04
<david_> aunque en este momento uso la 12.12
<mimecar> quien lo dice?
<david_> .10
<david_> la misma pag
<david_> y si no como?
<mimecar> la 12.10 tiene más actualizado unity
<mimecar> y el rendimiento será mejor
<david_> entonces dime como lo hago
<david_> por favor
<mimecar> pon la última
<david_> ya de acuerdo
<david_> pero si entro
<david_> igual tengo q bajarla
<david_> (ya la estoy bajando)
<david_> y usar unetbootin??
<miguel> hola buenas noches a todos necesito ayuda tengo un script que no seejecuta
<david_> hola miguel
<miguel> hola david
<cousteau> miguel, a ver, detalles
<cousteau> un script en bash?  cómo lo estás ejecutando?
<miguel> tengo un archivo llamado Script.sh pero no se ejecuta y es ejecutable
<miguel> pulsando en el y llamandolo desdela terminal
<miguel> lo ecolocado en la carpeta bin y tampoco
<miguel> supuestamente deberia llamarsedesde la terminal asi ./Script.sh
<miguel> The program adb is missing or is not in your PATH,
<miguel> please install it or fix your PATH variable
<miguel> me da ese error
<miguel> ejecuto ls Script y aparece
<david_> bajando ubuntu 12.10
<david_> despidiendome definitivamente de windows
<miguel> windows caca
<david_> es q tengo los dos miguel
<david_> pero ya no lo necesito
<miguel> yo tambien asta hace 3 años
<david_> y tengo particiones que no estan adecuadas
<david_> hace 3 años dejaste windows?
<miguel> tu me puedes ayudar con mi problema de script
<david_> no miguel
<david_> soy muy novato
<miguel> si windows es una perdida de tiempo
<david_> apenas estoy viendo como formateo mi equipo para dejarlo solo con ubuntu 12.10
<david_> y no se muy bien como
<david_> por eso estoy aqui
<miguel> pues yo tambien soy nobato aunque lleve 3 años jejejej linux es dificil pero lo prefiero mucho mas que windows
<david_> mas estable, y no se si tan dificil
<omikron4> miguel: pos yo lo veo mas facil que windows
<david_> depende para que uses la pc
<miguel> utiliza live cd gparted
<david_> de donde saco eso?
<david_> la impresora se instala mas facil en ubuntu!!!
<omikron4> la impresora y casi todo ya esta instalado en linux cuando la enchufas
<david_> exacto!
<miguel> descarga cualquier iso de linux e instala gparted y esa aplicacion te ayudara a borrar y formatear particiones
<david_> ya tengo gparted
<david_> pero quiero eliminar el discovery de samsung
<david_> y otras particiones
<miguel> prueba a borrar la particion que no utilizas yluego le dasformato
<david_> el swap tiene muy poco
<david_> y el home es un chiste
<david_> asi k mejor de cero
<miguel> swap no lo borres nunca
<david_> ya tengo todo pasado a disco duro externo
<david_> no ocupare gparted
<mimecar> con el instalador de ubuntu no necesitas gparted
<miguel> pues usa gparted y borralo todo menos swap y la particion que utilizas
<miguel> pero ubuntu ya lo tiene instalado
<david_> me quedan cinco mins
<david_> si pero lo tengo con dual boot
<david_> asi se dice?
<david_> entonces tengo q elegir con q sistema inicio el equipo
<david_> si windows o ubuntu
<miguel> quizas luego te de problemas de arranque pero no te preocupes
<david_> y ya no quero eso
<david_> entonces mimecar una vez descargado el archivo q hago??
<miguel> preparate un usb con una distro de linux como ubuntu
<david_> eso pretendo miguel
<david_> con unetbootin
<miguel> ok
<david_> ya tengo casi listo la descarga
<david_> alguna recomendacion?
<mimecar> david_, no has dicho antes que quieres quitar windows?
<david_> si
<david_> exacto
<mimecar> cuando pases la iso quita todas las particiones
<david_> ok
<david_> ahora voy al unetbootin para hacer el usb
<david_> esta descargado el 12.10
<david_> hay una opcion en el unetboot
<david_> q dice: unidad
<david_> ahi cuando trato de seleccionar una opcion no me dice nada
<david_> tengo q formatear el pendrive a fat32
<david_> el unetbootin no me lo reconoce
<mimecar> eso es normal
<david_> y como formateo
<mimecar> depende de tu sistema operativo
<david_> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> usa gparted
<david_> ok
<david_> como se hace
<david_> tengo seleccionado el dispositivo
<david_> en gparted
<david_> pero no se q hacer
<mimecar> botón derecho, formatear (siempre que esté desmontado)
<david_> buen punto
<david_> gracias otra vez
<david_> ya esta listo mi usb para bootear
<david_> gracias por todo mimecar
<david_> hare el ultimo backup por si las moscas
<david_> nos vemos con mi ubuntu 12.10 desde cero
<david_> adios
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-28
<xubuntu613> Hola, alguien me podría ayudar???
<xubuntu613> se lo agradecería enormemente
<lana> ayuda, estaba actualizando a 13.10 he apagado elordenador sin querer
<lana> y ahora reinicia con el escritorio negro
<lana> y dice que no se puede actualizar
<lana> Can not upgrade
<lana> An upgrade from 'saucy' to 'raring' is not supported with this tool.
<lana> nadie me puede ayudar
<RVFCore> Hola, alguien me puede echar una mano con un Samba en 12.04.02 que me está volviendo loco?
<Patero-ng> amigos tengo una preguntita como puedo liberar in ip de la red desde mi inteface que lo tiene
 * xoan buenas
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> saludos
<rbndj8> tengo un problema quise actualizar de 13.4 a 13.10  y me dice que hay un error osea un paquete roto
<GridCube> !detalles | rbndj8
<kubot> rbndj8: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rbndj8> como puedo saber cuales son los paquetes rotos
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> que puedo hacer para ver los errores por que cerre la consola
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones de la 13.04
<mimecar> y ya verás si salen paquetes rotos
<rbndj8> ok
<Novato> hola Gente
<Novato> cómo andan x acá!
<Novato> aqui alguien sabrá de joomla o un canal d ello
<Novato> tengo este nuevo proyecto y tuve q para d hacer i proyecto d emil server
<Novato> recomendaciones y sugerencias bienvenidas='
<GridCube> Novato, punto 1, Estas en un medio que se comunica por escrito, escribir bien hara que la gente te conteste. 2. la mayoria de los canales son en ingles, este no, pero los de joomla seguro. 3. buscaste en internet alguno de los miles de tutoriales disponibles? tenes alguna pregunta particular?
<Novato> GridCube: si!, sabes de joomla=?
<GridCube> Novato, si venis con una pregunta particular hazla
<GridCube> no, Novato, ni idea de que es siquiera
<Novato> GridCube: ahh ya! bueno
<GridCube> es algo de servicios en un servidor segun entiendo
<Novato_> GridCube: se cayó el chat
<Novato_> GridCube:  este chat es sólo d linux
<Novato_> o habrá otro canal! =??
<mimecar> Novato, hay canales de joomla en inglés
<GridCube> Novato_, hay como 10.000 canales en esta red
<Novato_> serio!=????
<Novato_> sabrás el listado d casualidad!.
<GridCube> capas no tantos, pero por ahi cerca
<GridCube> que programa estas usando Novato_ ? pidgin o xchat?
<mimecar> Novato_, #joomla
<mimecar> #joomla-es
<mimecar> eso o buscas foros
<GridCube> o tutoriales
<Novato_> GridCube: aqui empezé a instalar joomla 3.1
<Novato_> es q me pidieron q sea joomla
<mimecar> Novato_, pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Novato_> vámos pa ese canal
<Novato_> saludos!.
<Novato> hello! que código se  usa para saber disco duro de un server, meoria ram, procesador etc etc
<Novato> =?
<mimecar> disco duro, estadísticas SMART
<mimecar> RAM, test de memoria live cd / usb
<mimecar> procesador, no hay nada
<guampa> Novato: son comandos, no codigos. Para el cpu: cat /proc/cpuinfo. Para ram: free -m (en megabytes), para disco podes usar df -h
<Novato> guampa: ese cat es sin sudo =??
<Novato> x eso estaba mal me tiraba error !
<Novato> jejeje
<guampa> sin sudo, si
<Novato> guampa:  para ram no tira modeo ni marca
<Novato> guampa:  dale guampa gracias brother
<rbndj8> tengo un problema despues de actualizar a 13.10  cuando habro una carpeta o cualquier cosa habre muy lenta
<rbndj8> minecar
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema pasa lo mismo?
<rbndj8> voy a checar eso
<oscar____> hola, me gustaría saber si sería posible instalar ubuntu, en un mygica ATV 120 de doble núcleo.
<omar_> Hola a todos!!!
<oscar____> hola, bienvenido seas
<omar_> Cómo le hago para que al pulsar botón derecho sobre imagen me diga que puedo ponerla como fondo de escritorio?
<omar_> oscar____, Tenquiu
<oscar____> verymarxx
<rbndj8> minecar lo hace igual lo hace como en camara lenta
<mimecar> tienes puestas ahora todas las actualizaciones?
<rbndj8> si
<Arroweb> rbndj8: qué gráfica tienes?
<rbndj8> creo k el problema es de graficos
<rbndj8> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)
<rbndj8> esta es la que me sale aun k creo k es una ATI
<Arroweb> sí, es una radeon
<Arroweb> rbndj8: supongo que habrás instalado los drivers tras la actualización
<omar_> Gracias por la ayuda, veré cómo hago eso y les contaré algún día. jejeje.
<rbndj8> si
<rbndj8> arroweb como puedo resolver esto
<Arroweb> rbndj8: estoy mirando
<oscar____> ¿El último kernel de linux ya está preparado para poder usar android , alternativamente, desde ubuntu sin usar ningún emulador?
<rbndj8> ok
<Arroweb> oscar____: todos están preparados para ser usados en android, depende del desarollador de cómo lo adapte
<oscar____> ok ahora encontrarlo     Software  Kernel Linux 3.3 ya está disponible, integrando código de Android
<Arroweb> oscar____: qué es lo que quieres hacer o buscas?
<arielsanflo> saludos buen dia
<oscar____> poder usar android desde ubuntu como se puede hacer con wine usando un x86 de cpu
<mimecar> estas corriendo mucho
<Arroweb> oscar____: para eso puedes usar el sdk
<arielsanflo> android studio
<mimecar> no podrás usar wine en android / ubuntu arm
<arielsanflo> ya se puede
<mimecar> intenta emular arquitecturas diferentes
<arielsanflo> descargas android studio
<Arroweb> a no ser que te refieras a usarlo tipo sistema unico
<Arroweb> pero con el sdk puedes usar android como si un movil fuera
<Arroweb> que es lo que entiendo yo que quieres hacer
<oscar____> ok, ¿pero puedo usar android sin que tenga que alojarlo y arrancarlo desde el grub?
<Arroweb> alojarlo? a qué te refieres?
<oscar____> ¿crearle una particion de disco y otra de arranque ?
<Arroweb> no, no es necesario
<Arroweb> como te he dicho, con el sdk puedes usarlo
<mimecar> estais hablando de dos cosas diferentes
<oscar____> ¿desde ubuntu se puede ejecutar android entonces ?
<Arroweb> desde ubuntu y desde cualquier cosa mientras tengas el sdk
<Arroweb> mimecar: técnicamente hablando, haces lo mismo
<mimecar> si usas arm estás emulando
<oscar____> y con el sdk se podria usar el whatsapp sin problemas?
<mimecar> y si usas x86 una máquina virtual
<Arroweb> oscar____: cualquier app
<mimecar> seguir la conversación en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Arroweb> mimecar: sí, estaría emulando, no he dicho en ningun momento que no
<oscar____> en las tablets whatsapp se instala pero no funciona
<Arroweb> oscar____: bueno, en una réplica del note he podido ejecutarlo
<GridCube> oscar____, no, porque no tienen un numero de telefono asociado y eso es lo que usa whatsapp para logearse
<Arroweb> GridCube: no tiene que ver, puedes usar servicios virtuales
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<oscar____> entonces con el sdk de android instalado en ubuntu no podria hacer uso del whatsapp tampoco?
<deltra> hola a todos
<Arroweb> deltra: hola
<GridCube> oscar____, ni idea, parece que se pueden usar numeros dummy de telefono pero ni idea, esto ya va a OT oscar____
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<deltra> tengo un problemin
<Arroweb> deltra: dispara
<deltra> cada ves que le doy apagar a ubuntu no apaga solo cierra sesion
<deltra> disculpen por la ortografia
<oscar____> ok en la particion que tengo con windows puedo usar whatsapp con la aplicacion llamada en español pilas_azules pero con el sdk en ubuntu podria hacer eso mismo?
<Arroweb> oscar____: te hablo por privado
<Arroweb> oscar____: qué equipo tienes
<Arroweb> perdón, eso iba para deltra
<deltra> Arroweb gracias  pero como se habla por privado ??
<mimecar> deltra, el soporte es por el canal
<Arroweb> deltra: eso le decía a oscar____
<Arroweb> a ti podemos ayudarte aquí
<deltra> ok entiendo
<successus_clase> salud
<talo> hola
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<GridCube> holas
<deltra> hola a todos
<deltra> estoy buscando a  Arroweb
<Arroweb> deltra: o/
<deltra> una consulta
<waflessnet> zamuroff: entonces contratas linea externa (externa a tu region geografica ? )
<waflessnet> zorry , aprendiendo a ocupar irssi
<waflessnet> saben como cambiar de salas ?
<Arroweb> waflessnet: /join nombre_sala
<waflessnet> Arroweb: si, eso es para unirse a una sala
<Arroweb> waflessnet: me parece que era alt + →
<waflessnet> see
<waflessnet> Arroweb: gracuas
<waflessnet> *
<Arroweb> waflessnet: :)
<Patero-ng> hola estoy me gustaria saber como hacer para especificar el dns server del server, yo estoy que leo resolveconf pero parece que tengo que editar un registro y luego correr un script de actualizacion todo muy complicado, no hay forma de hacerlo mas facil?
<Patero-ng> edite el archivo interfaces pero el iface estaba en modo dhcp y no lo movi solo le aniadi dns-nameservers y el ip pero aun asi tenia problemas para conectarse
<Xago> quién me puede indicar cómo configurar adecuadamente el touchpad mouse en un Dell Vostro con V.13.04?
<Xago> ej, funciona lo básico para desplazar la flecha, pero no funciona el scroll-bar
<Patero-ng> no se amigo yo no uso mouse
<Xago> jajajaja Patero-ng
<Patero-ng> Xago: amigo de donde eres
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-29
<karniel> hola chicos
<eri_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<Patero-ng> how do I specify a specific dhcpcd server to assign my ip
<Xago> cuál es el comando para saber todo lo que está fluyendo por una ethernet? y tirarla a un archivo?
<Xago> hola buenos dias
<Xago> cuál es el comando para saber todo lo que está fluyendo por una ethernet? y tirarla a un archivo?
<guampa> Xago: tcpdump?
<Xago> mmmm....creo que es ese !! :)
<Xago> lo veo, gracias
<jonne> cómo puedo actualizar mi ubuntu 13.04 a 13.10? la programa "actualización de software" solo quiere instal un par de actualizaciones de software y no la actualización del distro
<mimecar> ese es el comportamiento correcto
<mimecar> ya has hecho una actualización de TODOS tus datos?
<jonne> no, ¿eso es la problema? voy a hacerlo inmediatamente
<mimecar> para actualizar es un comando de consola
<mimecar> pero no lo hagas sin un backup
<oscar____> Hola, ubuntu podría ser instalado en un Ten-Go Microbox? :      Procesador: Rockchip 1600 Mhz Dual Core     GPU: Quad Core Mali 400     Memoria RAM: 1 GB     Memoria de almacenamiento: 4 GB     MicroSD: Hasta 32 GB     Bluetooth     Wifi 802.11 b/g/n     Puerto HDMI     Toma Ethernet
<m4v> oscar____: podría, no se que tan bien andaría.
<oscar____> entonces el xbmc podria funcionar mejor con ubuntu en ese dispositivo?
<m4v> no lo se. No andamos instalando Ubuntus en esos dispositivos.
<oscar____> la aceleracion por hardware del xbmc sería mejor instalandole ubuntu ?
<m4v> las especificaciones parecen ser suficientes para una instalación, eso es todo lo que te puedo decir.
<oscar____> bien le instalo ubuntu y si se estropea el aparato lo devuelvo  sin problemas ya que me admiten devolucion si no me convence
<mimecar> es lo más probable que paser
<oscar____> el aparato esta rooteado igiual si que se puede hacer
<oscar____> bien me voy a comer y me lo pienso mientras tanto si hago o no el experimento
<karniel> hello
<karniel> señores
<karniel> quisiera una recomendacion
<MrTulias> karniel, le recomiendo que haga la pregunta
<karniel> jajja
<karniel> disculpe
<karniel> tengo una netbook hp, con 2GB de memoria y 160 de HD
<karniel> quisiera saber cual es la version mas recomendable para este equipo
<karniel> de ubuntu
<karniel> ?
<MrTulias> Cualquiera, xubuntu y lubuntu tienen escritorios más ligeros
<MrTulias> Pruebalos en sesión live a ver que tal van y el que más le convezca
<karniel> ok
<karniel> lo que pasa que yo realmente inicie cuando la version 6.06
<karniel> de ubuntu
<karniel> y desde la 9 me he sesactualizado y mas que la uny y el trabajo utilizo windows por doquier
<karniel> desactualizado
<GridCube> xubuntu esta de pelos para una maquina chiquita asi
<karniel> ok, eso es lo que quiero, que no consuma muchos recursos, ya que este netbook no posee grandes prestaciones.
<GridCube> es como mi netbook intel
<GridCube> anda re bien
<karniel> que bien
<jonne> ¿puede alguién invitarme a Riseup.net?
<mimecar> jonne, invitarte?
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<jonne> mimecar, sí, necesito una invitación
<mimecar> en un canal de soporte de ubuntu no es normal que las encuentres
<elien> hola buenas tardes a todos...
<elien> tengo el siguiente detalle, Kubuntu 13.10, Muon discovery; por error desactive la barra donde se realizan busquedas de programas y se accesa a instalar las actualizaciones disponibles para los programas y el sistema, no se como habilitarla nuevamente. Alguien sabe como resolver esto?
<mimecar> ¿te refieres al panel de kde?
<elien> es la aplicacion para descargar programas y demas...
<mimecar> ¿el gestor de paquetes de KDE?
<elien> sip
<mimecar> abre una consola
<elien> Muon discovery es la nueva version actualizada...
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elien> ok
<mimecar> ¿esa versión venía con kubuntu o la has puesto tu?
<elien> ella viene con la version de kubuntu la mas reciente 13.10
<mimecar> entonces, ¿cómo la has desinstalado?
<elien> no desinstale... por error deshabilite la barra que tiene para buscar aplicaciones mediante el nombre... esa barra tambien contiene un boton donde te indica si tienes actualizaciones pendiente por instalar
<elien> entonces la ventana de la aplicacion no me da una opcion como configurar o algo para poder restablecer esa barra y poder habilitar nuevamente..
<mimecar> esa descripción corresponde a un panel
<elien> quizas sea al nombre correcto, no soy muy experto en el tema...
<elien> puedo colocarte una imagen del Muon Discovery...
<mimecar> si estas describiendo un panel de kde
<mimecar> no tiene relación con muon
<mimecar> sólo sale el aviso en el panel
<mimecar> ahora tengo que salir
<elien> ok dejame subir unas imagenes para explicarte mejor...
<elien> mimecar, observa como deberia estar mi Muon Discovery  http://imagebin.org/275186
<elien> mimecar, asi lo tengo actualmente http://imagebin.org/275187
<elien> alguie sabe como restablecer esa barra en el muon discovery...?
<Xago> existe un cisco network assistant (CNA) para ubuntu?
<Xago> o linux genérico?
<lucas_> hola como puedo solucionar el problema de conexion wifi
<lucas_> conectandose
<arp-> ?
<deltra> hola  atodos
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-30
<jc__> hola, alguien sabe algo sobre este bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1050352
<jc__> tengo ese problema
<cachencho> saludos amigos, con la actualización de 13.04 al 13.10 me desapareció el reloj de la pantalla. ¿como lo vuelvo a activar?
<cachencho> desde la configuración de "Fecha y Hora" no he padido, me aparece marcado "mostrar reloj en la barra del menu" pero no puedo tildar o destildar nada (se ven todas las opciones en gris o inactivas)
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema con el modem 3g, no me conecta
<TrueNhero> como lo puedo verificar
<cachencho> TrueNhero, lo probaste en otra maquina?
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu 12.04.3 pero cuando llego a la parte que se ve el sistema operativo que esta instalado y la otra partición, me dice que no hay ningun sistema operativo instalado y no me muestra la otra partición, como que el disco está vacio, pero en realidad si tengo un so instalado y otra particion, saben como lo puedo solucionar?
<femian> ?¿?
<femian> ?¿?
<femian> alguien me copia?
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu 12.04.3 pero cuando llego a la parte que se ve el sistema operativo que esta instalado y la otra partición, me dice que no hay ningun sistema operativo instalado y no me muestra la otra partición, como que el disco está vacio, pero en realidad si tengo un so instalado y otra particion, saben como lo puedo solucionar?
<femian> alguien puede confirmarme si se ve lo que escribi?
<femian> gracias igual... saludos...
<femian>  Hola como están. Consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu 12.04.3 pero cuando llego a la parte que se ve el sistema operativo que esta instalado y la otra partición, me dice que no hay ningun sistema operativo instalado y no me muestra la otra partición, como que el disco está vacio, pero en realidad si tengo un so instalado y otra particion, saben como lo puedo solucionar?
<msdw01> que os ya tienes en la computadora
<msdw01> oye has dejado que installe el grub
<femian> win xp
<msdw01> has dejado que installe el grub
<femian> que es lo del grub?
<femian> soy nuevo en esto?
<femian> soy nuevo en esto...
<msdw01> el grub es el programa que carga el sistema operativo en caso que tengas mas de 1
<msdw01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<msdw01> femian: http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<eduardo_> tengo un problema para actualizar a 13.10 desde 13.04
<zcom> y que actualizas?
<eduardo_> todo, la distribucion
<eduardo_> quiero hacer do-release-upgrade
<eduardo_> pero me dice que no tengo espacio en /boot que elimine un mega o asi....pero he limpiado kernels viejos y solo tengo uno..
<eduardo_> con lo cual para actualizar tendria que eliminar un kernel....que es el unico que tengo
<eduardo_> ;)
<manel2020> he intentado usar lubuntu 12 i386 con un amd k6-2 500 .... , no va
<manel2020> ¿que obciones tengo?
<SkavenXXI> manel2020 Archlinux y te lo montas a tu gusto... con lxde o xfce , por ejemplo ;)
<manel2020> ya lo intente y tengo el mismo problema
<manel2020> me suelta problemas con el kernel
<manel2020> llevo quemados unos 10 cd con distintas obciones
<manel2020> y ninguna de ellas salvo 1 y parcialmente funciona
<manel2020> todas indican que si si si (el bla bla habitual) la realidad es que te dice que el kernel no es compatible
<manel2020> arch linux en teoria se presenta como el mejor candidato, peor luego descargas la iso la ejecutas y te encuentras con la realidad... que el kernel no es compatible (hay 2 descargas que yo haya visto la i386 y la x86_64
<manel2020> la de 64 bit esta descartada por motivos obvios
<paribanufreitas> Consulta, Pregunta: Estoy teniendo la necesidad de trabajar bilingüemente entre portugués y español, lo que significa que a veces preciso la Ñ y a veces los acentos del portugués tipo ~, ç , ^ y `... Tengo los dos teclados configurados y todo bien, pero ¿alguien me puede decir si existe un atajo de teclado para cambiar de un idioma de teclado a orto sin andar pinchando ventanas? y sino ¿cómo puedo yo conf
<paribanufreitas> igurar un atajo de teclado personalizado? Desde ya gracias...
<paribanufreitas> Hola a todxs, tengo una consulta... Hola a todxs... tengo una #pregunta. Estoy teniendo la necesidad de trabajar bilingüemente entre portugués y español, lo que significa que a veces preciso la Ñ y a veces los acentos del portugués tipo ~, ç , ^ y `... Tengo los dos teclados configurados y todo bien, pero ¿alguien me puede decir si existe un atajo de teclado para cambiar de un idioma de teclado a orto sin a
<paribanufreitas> ndar pinchando ventanas? y sino ¿cómo puedo yo configurar un atajo de teclado personalizado? Desde ya gracias...
<manel2020> se me antoja algo sencillo y temporal?
<manel2020> loadkeys es
<manel2020> loadkeys po
<manel2020> ese seria el comando
<manel2020> -- deberias ver si te resulta util
<manel2020> luego hay que hacer el script
<manel2020> y asignarlo a una tecla o combinacion de tecla
<manel2020> te suguiero usar [WIN]+ L => Logotipo sistema + Languaje... ;)
<manel2020> sudo loadkeys pt
<manel2020> sudo loadkeys es
<starky> alguien sabe si es posible evitar que el driver libre de amd ponga a tope el ventilador de la tarjeta gráfica?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<zcom> lolas!
<erAbuelo> hi zcom
<zcom> tengo ganas de hacer una web y no se de que
<erAbuelo> facil, haz una web de como no hacer una web insustancial mas
<zcom> si ya wueno
<zcom> ...
<erAbuelo> xD
<zcom> erAbuelo, tu sabes usar cyphers
<zcom> ?
<zcom> para cyphrar .exe's
<zcom> universo cypher
<zcom> maltego o malprego
<zcom> ahora no me acuerdo el nombre
<zcom> da igual
<erAbuelo> se dice codificar, encriptar etc xD
<mimecar> pasar a offtopic
<erAbuelo> yo paso, alli hace mucho frio :)
<zcom> yo voy apicar algo
<fedex> hola a todos
<deltra> regrese a ubuntu
<deltra> hola a todos
<successus_clase_> salud
<deltra> salud !!!
<elien> Hola buenas tardes...
<Arroweb> buenas
<elien> mimecar, espero estes bien? pudiste ver la imagenes que coloque ayer sobre el detalle que tengo en mi muon discovery?
<mimecar> has comprobado que no tengas los menús ocultos?
<deltra> mimecar
<elien> la verdad no. como puedo verificar eso?
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la zona de los menús
<deltra> osea me recomiendas  que deje fedora por mi wifi ?
<deltra> :(
<deltra> bueno
<mimecar> deltra, te he dado opciones
<mimecar> tu decide
<elien> mimecar, clico derecho y no sale nada...existe alguna opcion para mostrar via teclado?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> elien, con un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<elien> no lo he intentado...
<elien> creo uno y verifico....
<elien> mimecar, como te comentaba no es un error, es que yo desactive la barra y ahora no se como activarla nuevamente...
<deltra> hola a todos
<elien> mimercar, cree un nuevo usuario y si me muestra la barra.....
<elien> mimecar, hago login con el q hice el cambio y me aparece sin la barra...
<mimecar> y con el usuario nuevo?
<elien> si me aparece la barra
<mimecar> en el usuario antiguo renombra las carpetas .local y .kde
<mimecar> el sistema reiniciará la configuración y te saldrá bien
<mimecar> no borres las carpetas por si quieres sacar datos más adelante
<elien> renombro y reinicio el equipo?
<mimecar> sí
<elien> los datos almacenados en esa sesion se mantendrán sin problemas, verdad?
<mimecar> en la nueva o en la que tiene el problema?
<elien> en la q tiene problemas
<elien> la nueva despues q hice el test la elimine...
<mimecar> al renombrar las carpetas perderás los datos
<mimecar> después tendrás que restaurarlos copiando las carpetas de cada programa
<elien> ok
<elien> o sea estoy migrando a la sesion nueva...
<mimecar> acuerdate que NO tienes que borrar las carpetas o perderás los datos
<elien> entiendo....
<elien> haber si es lo q estoy pensando, al renombrar .local y .kde y reiniciar, el sistema creara esas carpetas nuevamente? Quiero mantenerme en mi antiguo usuario, no quiero manejarme con uno nuevo, ya que todos los datos de mi antiguo user estan en mi carpeta home y en el nuevo no tengo acceso a esos datos..
<elien> o lo que me explicas es empezar a trabajar con un usuario nuevo? y entonces tengo q copiar todos los datos de mi antiguo user al nuevo?
<mimecar> o buscas la carpeta concreta que usa kde para la configuración
<mimecar> la idea es reiniciar la configuración de kde
<elien> creo q eso es mas factible.. pero no se como reiniciar la configuracion de kde...
<elien> mimecar, si es tu conocimiento me podrias orientar por favor para hacerlo?
<mimecar> no se la carpeta concreta y no estoy ahora en linux
<mimecar> prueba renombrando sólo .kde
<elien> ok voy a intentar...y te comento.. muchas gracias por todo!
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<Novato> Hola!
<Novato> gente ayuda x favor
<Novato> alguien sabe + o . de joomla
<Novato> me falta algo para terminar una plantilla
<Novato> y culmino! ayuda si alguien sabe de joomla
<Novato> ya fui al canal d ellos
<Novato> allá nadie responde
<Novato> parecen sombis
<Novato> si alguien sabe de joomla
<Novato> x favor!
<mimecar> !ot Novato
<kubot> Novato: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Novato> mimecar:  no entendi! q digiste alli=?
<Novato> kubot:  sabes de algún chat d joomla=?
<kubot> Novato: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> este canal es para ubuntu
<Novato> kubot:  tu me estás grubeando1! es un robot
<Novato> jajajaja
<mimecar> si quieres preguntar cosas que no sean de ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Novato> vámos allá!
<elien> hola
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:29:53)
<elien> hola mimecar, funciono solo renombrando .kde. SOlo una cosa, yo tengo una lap conectada a un monitor, el tema es q mi monitor grande es el principal, antes del cambio podia tener wallpaper en ambos ahora el de la lap me sale negro y trato de colocar imagenes y no me aparece nada
<mimecar> si lo has puesto una vez tendrías que poder hacerlo de nuevo
<yonas> Tengo una tv hd de 100 hz reales + 400 hz por software pero al conectarle la pc con ubuntu solo es capaz de visualizarse en la tv a 1080
<arielsanflo> saludos necesito ayuda
<arielsanflo> software-center
<arielsanflo> abre  la la ventana y se cierra ni mas ni mas
<arielsanflo> que puede suceder
<mimecar> que has añadido un repositorio erróneo de terceros
<arielsanflo> a eso va ser
<arielsanflo> como los quito
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has añadido?
<arielsanflo> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<arielsanflo> ese es el erro que me da
<arielsanflo> cuando lo abro desde la consola
<Arroweb> arielsanflo: lo estás intentando abrir remotamente?
<yonas> Tengo una tv hd de 100 hz reales + 400 hz por software pero al conectarle la pc con ubuntu solo es capaz de visualizarse en la tv a 1080 p, con soporte nativo, pero con el límite de 60 hz y no se ve tan bién  como desde el hardware del propio televisor usando su smart tv y reproduciciendo los archivos multimedia, ¿ conocen forma alguna de que ubuntu aumente los hz de 60 a 100 hz  como mínimo, si no puede llegar a los 400 hz por
<yonas> ?
<arielsanflo> bueno ya quite todos los ppa
<arielsanflo> y ahora que lo nreinstalo
<mimecar> si los has quitado, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y pon la salida en pastebin
<arielsanflo> a listo
<arielsanflo> ya va
<Arroweb> yonas: http://goo.gl/nfxPH
<arielsanflo> esperame un segundo
<arielsanflo> el unico que no quite fue el de canonical
<yonas> arroweb , ok entonces debo de dar por supuesto que si la pantalla de la television soporta los 100 hz reales , ubuntu puede manualmente darle el máximo en herzios que soporte la pantalla
<Arroweb> en teoría sí
<Arroweb> prueba y nos dics
<Arroweb> dices*
<arielsanflo> listo mimecar
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332017/
<arielsanflo> hay esta sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> ahora te debería abrir
<yonas> aunque desde la tarjeta grafica de nvidia ponga el limite de 60 hz , conectada  a la gran pantalla de la tv
<arielsanflo> ahora si que menos
<arielsanflo> ahora se cierra mas rapido
<Arroweb> yonas: fijate que en nvidia ponga que está conectado a la otra
<mimecar> ¿qué más has modificado?
<arielsanflo> no mas
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado nada de los PPA?
<arielsanflo> la verdad nada mas
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el problema?
<arielsanflo> hace poco
<arielsanflo> despues de actualizar
<arielsanflo> a 13.10
<arielsanflo> dist-upgrade
<mimecar> el cambio de la 13.04 a la 13.10 es importante
<jonne> sí, también el kernel versión 13.11 tiene muchas actualizaciones importantes
<yonas> Arroweb lo que describo es siempre comprobándolo con la salida de video de la pc a la pantalla de la tv , y es obvio que la tengo configurada para la tv  tendiendo apagada la de la pc
<jonne> por ejemplo, wifi es mucho mejor en mi zenbook con kernel 13.11
<Arroweb> yonas: ok, prueba lo que te mandé
<Arroweb> jonne: en tal caso 3.11, 13.11 no existe
<yonas> y cuando la desconecte de la tv la pantalla de la pc soportará esa tasa en herzios o se perdera esa configuracion al pasar el video a la pantalla de la propia pc?
<jonne> :D perdón, tienes razón
<Arroweb> yonas: la pantalla del pc soportará el máximo que tenga
<yonas> ah ahora que lo dices en las especificaciones de la tv recuerdo ahora que leí que con la salidad hdmi para la conexion de la pc a la televison solo soportaba una resolucion de 1080 p con 60 herzios maximos , entoces ahora que me acuerdo de ese dato supongo que es lo maximo que uede dar la pantalla mediante conexion a una pc ?
<yonas> Arroweb
<Arroweb> yonas: sí, lo más probable es que sí
<Arroweb> yonas: de todas formas una cosa es los hercios y otra los fps
<yonas> la verdad es que se nota mucha la diferencia de 60 hz a 400 inventados o recreados por software funcionando con la smart tv y el reproductor propio de la tv
<yonas> pero la smart tv no puede descargar archivos ni subirlos ni leer archivos en pdf y la pc sí puede
<Arroweb> yonas: enviame una imagen de ese smart tv por privado
<albert_> saludos
<albert_> alguien conoce alternativas a libreoffice write pero mas ligero?
<albert_> es decir, que ocupe menos RAM
<joquer> calligra words
<albert_> pero que a la vez se puedan insertar imagenes
<Arroweb> albert_: google docs
<albert_> okey voy a buscar info sobre caligra gracias. Si a alguien se le ocurren mas alternativas uqe lo diga
<albert_> pero entonces tengo que tener aberto firefox, que tambien ocupa bastante ram n?
<Arroweb> albert_: no tanto
<albert_> como se cuanta ram esta ocupando un proceso en particular?
<albert_> conozco la comanda top
<albert_> pero con eso te muestra todo
<Arroweb> albert_: en el monitor de sistema de tu entorno
<albert_> que raro
<albert_> por que si hago free -m me sale que tengo mas de 1000MB de ram utilizandose
<albert_> mientras que si miro en el monitor de sistema me dice que solo se estan utilizando 570MB de RAM
<Arroweb> albert_: free = libre
<Arroweb> según eso usas 570 y te queda libre lo demás
<albert_> ya pero con el comando free -m te muestra tanto la ram "used" como la ram "free"
<albert_> en megabytes
<albert_> ah vale, creo que la aplicacion Monitor del sistema me muestra el apartado de +/-buffers/cache del comando "free -m"
<albert_> ya que alli si que coinciden los numeros
<Arroweb> :)
<albert_> entonces cual de las dos filas tengo que hacer caso si quiero saber la memoria ram usada y libre?
<albert_> Mem:          2002       1219        783          0         38        583
<albert_> -/+ buffers/cache:        596       1406
<albert_> primera columna= total segunda=used tercera=free
<guampa> la primera te dice la ram realmente usada y libre
<albert_> en el caso del Mem
<albert_> i por que en el monitor del sistema me dice los datos de la segunda fila?
<guampa> y te separa en buffers y cached, cuanto de esa usada esta usada por buffers y cache (o sea, no por aplicaciones)
<guampa> porque te muestra la segunda fila, donde ves used-(buffers+cached) y free+(buffers+cached)
<guampa> es una vista que interpreta que lo usado es solo lo "usado por aplicaciones"
<guampa> porque el uso de buffers y cache varia de acuerdo a como lo administre el kernel
<guampa> hay dos interpretaciones de "ram usada y libre", una que es "la ram usada es la que ocupan las aplicaciones, y el resto es libre"
<guampa> y la otra es "la ram usada es la de las aplicaciones + buffers y caches del kernel"
<guampa> free te muestra las dos intepretaciones, el otro monitor solo la primera
<albert_> ah vale ya entiendo
<albert_> ahroa solo me falta saber que es el buffer y cache del kernel
<albert_> si es ram usada del kernel no entiendo por que se separa de la ram usada
<guampa> son areas de la ram donde el kernel guarda datos que estima que pueden ser necesitados proximamente, o que fueron usados y quedan ahi por si se vuelven a usar
<guampa> se van reemplazando a medida que seguis usando el OS
<albert_> ah, entiendo
<guampa> en general, cuanto mas buffers y cache uses, mejora el rendimiento
<albert_> entonces es ram libre pero que puede que el kernel la use en breve
<albert_> y que entonces se reserva unicamente para el kernel y no para las aplicaciones
<guampa> idealmente conviene que las caches y buffers dejen poca ram sin usarse
<guampa> porque mejoran el rendimiento
<guampa> la ram "libre" es ram sin uso, inutil
<guampa> la cache y buffers se adecuan automaticamente si necesitas ram para aplicaciones
<albert_> entiendo, entonces la tendencia es asignar la ram libre como buffer
<guampa> exacto
<albert_> ah vale ok
<albert_> tendria que adentrarme mas para acabar de comprender el concepto, pero ya entendi
<albert_> como has aprendido estos conceptos?
<guampa> tiene muchos mas matices. pero en esencia es eso
<albert_> hay libros explicativos o vas buscando al detalle?
<guampa> hay mucha doc por toda internet, en el mismo sistema operativo hay toneladas de documentacion, y aca mismo en irc
<albert_> pero en el mismo SO no explicaran lo que el buffer o la memoria cache, por ejemplo, no?
<guampa> pues si, si instalas el paquete kernel-source por ejemplo, o lo semi equivalente de bajar un tar.gz con el kernel de linux, encontraras bajo el subdir "Documentation" mucha info hecha por los desarrolladores de distintas partes del kernel
<guampa> explicando diversas cosas de como funcionan
<guampa> despues tenes sitios como kernelnewbies, comunidades como linuxquestions, stackexchange, la misma wikipedia tiene abundante info
<guampa> el canal ##linux, y muchos otros aca
<albert_> okey muchas gracias por esa valiosa informacion
<guampa> tldp.org, lwn.net, slashdot, phoronix, los mailing lists de diversos proyectos, en fin es realmente larga la lista
<albert_> muchas gracias!
<guampa> por nada :D
<albert_> me apunto esos sitios
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-31
 * user-cat hola -a
<nilo> hola buenas a todos
<nilo> tengo instalado ubuntu 13.10
<nilo> e instale cheese para poder usar la camará, funcionaba perfecto en anteriores versiones
<nilo> pero ahora no inicia correctamente
<nilo> intente iniciar desde consola para ver que andaba mal
<nilo> pero desde consola no arranca nada
<nilo> alguna idea de lo que pueda estar pasando???
<nilo> ya añadi mi usuario al grupo video
<nilo> ???
<Arroweb_> nilo: ejecutalo desde consola y haces un paste
<nilo> Al ejecutar desde consola no aparece ningún mensaje, y no se abre el programa
<nilo> simplemente queda colgado
<Arroweb_> no se abre con poner cheese?
<nilo> asi es, no abre ni la ventana de cheese,
<Arroweb_> nilo: prueba con alguna otra aplicación que haga lo mismo
<nilo> y no aparece ningún mensaje ni de error ni de inicio absolutamente nada
<nilo> ok
<nilo> nilo@zeus:~$ guvcview
<nilo> guvcview 1.7.1
<nilo> file guvcview_video.mkv has extension type 1
<nilo> file guvcview_image.jpg has extension type 0
<nilo> file guvcview_image.jpg has extension type 0
<nilo> Video file suffix detected: 0
<nilo> Image file suffix detected: 0
<nilo> es el error que me sale al ejecutar guvcview
<nilo> holaaa
<nilo> no puedo hacer que cheese funcione en ubuntu 13.10
<nilo> probé con guvcview y al hacer correr desde consola me sale lo siguiente
<nilo> http://paste.lisp.org/+2ZSY
<nilo> cheese me corria sin problemas en ubuntu 13.04
<LuisGere> buenas noches, he tenido un problema, alguien que me pueda ayudar? Gracias!
<LuisGere> hoy en mi carpeta personal apareció una carpeta vacía llamada MS hPnKeo, no tengo idea de cómo apareció pero al eliminarla no pude vaciar la papelera.
<LuisGere> por qué sucede esto? Gracias =/
<ese> que tiene esa carpeta?
<LuisGere> apareció sola,
<LuisGere> y está vacía
<LuisGere> no sé por qué no me deja vaciar la papelera ahora
 * xoan buenas
<successus_clase> salud
<z4sk4> buenas
<z4sk4> alguien se acuerda del nombre de un programa para programar online?
<mimecar> programar en php?
<z4sk4> es decir, que pueda codear y a la vez otro compañero conectarse a mi y codear en tiempo real en el mismo fichero
<z4sk4> en este caso sería python y bash mimecar
<mimecar> para eso dependendes de Webs, no de programas
<z4sk4> recuerdo que use uno hace unos años, que te conectabas via IP:Puerto
<joquer> z4sk4 hay uno de mozilla que se llama Bespin
<z4sk4> joquer, es skywriter ahora y esta abandonado parece ser
<joquer> :(
<z4sk4> loque busco es una tool de linux
<joquer> mm
<z4sk4> recuerdo que estaba en el repo
<joquer> has buscado algun plugin de kate
<z4sk4> a lo notepad++ pero podias conectarse varias personas a al vez a codear y cada uno tenia su texto de un color
<mimecar> también puedes usar control de versiones
<mimecar> varias personas al mismo tiempo en el fichero es muy peligroso
<joquer> git estaría bien
<z4sk4> busco algo para instalarlo localmente
<z4sk4> tenemos un server dedicado
<z4sk4> y la cosa e sponer un maquina virtual para eso
<z4sk4> en vez de estar subiendo las modificaciones una y otra vez
<mimecar> usa control de versiones
<z4sk4> mimecar, si, pero lo que queremos es a tiempo real
<z4sk4> en vez de estar con el teamviewer
<z4sk4> se que hay un paquete en ubuntu que es justo eso xD
<mimecar> claro, en los repositorios sólo hay un par de paquetes...
<guampa> z4sk4: busca "editor colaborativo" o su traduccion al ingles
<guampa> asi se llaman esos programas
<guampa> en los repos habia uno o dos creo
<joquer> si no estoy mal creo que puede instalar tu propio servidor git
<z4sk4> gracias guampa , buscando...
<z4sk4> siiiiiiii
<z4sk4> lo tengo
<z4sk4> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/07/18/gobby-editor-de-texto-colaborativo/
<joquer> comparto lo de mimecar de editar al mismo tiempo un mismo fichero puede no ser recomendable
<guampa> si ese lo use
<flypp> z4sk4, y qué te parece una terminal donde varios puedan escribir a la vez? Eso sí, todos viendo lo mismo y cualquiera puede utilizar el teclado. Hace falta organización
<z4sk4> flypp, con netcat se podría pero ya con gobby me vale
<z4sk4> vim o vi lo permite?
<flypp> me refería a tmux+ssh
<z4sk4> mmm
<z4sk4> flypp, me lo apunto para otras cosillas tambien, gracias
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos
<arielsanflo> estoy  buscando un buen convertido y editor de archivos pdf
<arielsanflo> caul me recomiendan
<Souchiro> libreofice
<Souchiro> libreoffice *
<arielsanflo> gracias
<arielsanflo> no me acordaba de eso
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:17:59)
<successus> salud
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, como van
<willfrand> tengo un problema, tengo un pequeño laptop acer aspire za3, que tenía windows 8, al tratar de formatearlo usando un lubuntu live, no se que pasó, pero no me aparece el disco duro, alguien puede ayudarme?
<willfrand> tengo un problema, tengo un pequeño laptop acer aspire za3, que tenía windows 8, al tratar de formatearlo usando un lubuntu live, no se que pasó, pero no me aparece el disco duro, alguien puede ayudarme?
<MrTulias> willfrand, ¿Te aparece en la bios?
<willfrand> no, no me aparece en la bios tampoco MrTulias
<willfrand> no creo que esté quemado
<willfrand> voy precisamente a revisar que no esté mal conectado MrTulias
<MrTulias> La bios es lo primero que lo tiene que reconocer, creo
<willfrand> acabo de destaparlo
<willfrand> si esta mal conectado
<willfrand> voy a intentarlo de nuevo
<willfrand> ahora me sale que un error de lectura del disco
<willfrand> asi lo esté iniciando desde la usb
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-01
<willfrand> Se que no es el lugar, pero no se donde mas recurrir, tengo problemas con el wifi en linux mint, alguien puede ayudarme?
<ivedci89-deskto1> hay algun programa para linx que no sea un jego que use muuucha memoria ram?
<guampa> google chrome
<ivedci89-deskto1> mentira
<ese> jajaja
<ivedci89-deskto1> dije mucha
<ese> furefox
<guampa> firefox?
<ivedci89-deskto1> mmm eso puede ser
<m4v> cuanto es "mucha"?
<guampa> si queres irte al extremo, libreoffice ;D
<ivedci89-deskto1> pero el caso es que tengo un linux con 8GB de ram y jamas he visto usarla más de 1GB
<guampa> j/k
<m4v> porque mucho para mí es como 3gb
<ese> mira esto usa mucha memoria y se llama bluestacks es uin emulador de android
<ivedci89-deskto1> mmm interesante
<ivedci89-deskto1> gracias ese
<ivedci89-deskto1> al go más?
<ese> mis 4g de ram aqui se me agotan
<m4v> es raro que un programa que no sea para algún uso especial use más de 2gb, por ahora otra cosa que chromium con muchas páginas abiertas.
<m4v> no se me ocurre.
<m4v> me falto decir :p
<guampa> google earth tal vez, no se si stellarium
<guampa> pero probablemente chrome es de los que mas usan
<ivedci89-deskto1> probare google herarth + chromme + firefox +libreoffice a ver que tal... pero cuando lo termine de instalar je
<ivedci89-deskto1> recien formateo mi nuevo hardware
<m4v> amarok me usa un montón de memoria, creo que no le arreglaron el leak que tiene en kubuntu.
<ivedci89-deskto1> es patetico tener 8GB y no necesitarlo solo se usan unos 444MB de 7482
<m4v> yo tengo 8gb de memoria y no se me ocurre nada que pueda ocupar buena parte que no sea un juego.
<guampa> ah, te gustaria que los programas sean menos eficientes entonces?
<ivedci89-deskto1> creo que no esta amaroc instalado aqui
<ivedci89-deskto1> mmm nono
<m4v> ivedci89-deskto1: para que te compraste 8gb si no los necesitas entonces?
<ivedci89-deskto1> pero me gustaria ver un soft en accion utilizando un 80 o 90 % de la ram
<ivedci89-deskto1> a ver que hace que velocidad y eso...
<guampa> con esa ram podes usar vm's, que se yo. Tambien podes configurar el linux para que use poco o nada de swap, y utilice todo para cache
<ese> cualqwuier cosda con jhava es un memory hog
<ivedci89-deskto1> en windows se suele colgar con un par de juegos cuando tenia 1GB
<guampa> ademas ahora los kernels nuevos tienen compresion y deduplicacion de RAM, lo que optimiza mas todavia el uso de ram
<m4v> buscate un programa que necesite mucha ram, abrite gimp o krita y mandate una imagen enorme, tipo 8mbx8mb
<ivedci89-deskto1> asi que consegui una oferta de los 8GB y la compre porque no podia comprar por separado
<m4v> un programa de dibujo neceita ram para imágenes grandes, me acordé de eso.
<ivedci89-deskto1> grraaaacias
<m4v> 8mbx8mb no, 8kx8k quise decir.
<ivedci89-deskto1> ah bueno
<ese> for i in *.jpg; do gimp $i;done
<ivedci89-deskto1> JAJAJA
<guampa> aca tengo gnome, compiz, terminator, kvirc, chromium, pidgin, firefox, dos VM's, y varios servicios mas y tengo 2.67Gb de ram usada, de 3.2 total que tengo
<ese> seguro la trabas si loopeas un find ( -iname *,jpg
<guampa> son 4G pero 768 los usa la placa de video
<ivedci89-deskto1> es buena esa
<ivedci89> y aca me pasa igual son 4gb pero solo se usan 1200MB de 3701MB
<plops> Triquiti halloween... si no me dan voya a hechar ta todos de la sala de chat???
<venuz> buenas ncohes
<marcos_> .
<willfrand> Hey, amigos, necesito instalar lubuntu en un acer aspire one za3, pero parece que la tarjeta de video es un problema, hay manera de instalarlo sin usar el entorno grafico? es decir, como antes? pero usando un pen drive
<Patero-pe> como saber cuanto tiempo me falta de lease del ip en ubuntu server
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<breo-lin> hola
<breo-lin> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<blackdog_> hello
<blackdog_> estaba intentando instalar 13.10 y al final me tira que no puede instalar el grub
<erAbuelo> error exacto?
<blackdog_> temia que me preguntaran eso
<blackdog_> deberia correr el proceso de instalacion de nuevo
<mimecar> por qué no lo has apuntado?
<blackdog_> porque luego pensaba repararlo manualmente
<erAbuelo> y como vas a reparar algo que no sabes donde falla?
<blackdog_> reinstalandolo
<erAbuelo> oño como en windows xDD
<mimecar> blackdog_, si te pasa el mismo error, reinstalas de nuevo?
<blackdog_> pense que reinstalar el grub lo solucionaria
<blackdog_> luego no me dio error, pero tampoco grub
<mimecar> siempre puedes iniciar con el live cd y reinstalar grub
<blackdog_> a ver, mientras reinstalo para ver el error
<blackdog_> es una de esas notebooks con uefi, ssd y hdd
<mimecar> entonces no lo tienes tan sencillo
<blackdog_> uefi esta desactivado
<mimecar> cuando te funcione el sistema tendrás que ajustar el disco ssd
<blackdog_> queria a / en ssd y /home en hdd, al lado del win
<mimecar> de cuando es el disco ssd?
<blackdog_> 32
<mimecar> no tienes windows en el ssd?
<blackdog_> no, es para cache de win parece
<erAbuelo> y asi no se lo carga ?
<blackdog_> win sigue andando bien, le desactive el caching antes
<erAbuelo> me refería a que usar el ssd como cache no se carga el disco?
<blackdog_> no lo se, por otro lado lei que meter swap en ssd se lo carga
<blackdog_> pero esta es la config de fabrica
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que pongas swap en el ssd
<erAbuelo> simple curiosidad
<blackdog_> no lo hago
<mimecar> el problema lo tendrás si restauras windows y vuelve por alguna razón a usar el caché
<mimecar> seguramente te dejaría sin linux
<blackdog_> va a pisar un ext4? lo vera?
<mimecar> puede detectarlo como "dañado" y formatear
<blackdog_> el instalador me pide create a separate partition for bootloader
<blackdog_> le hago caso?
<mimecar> qué pusiste antes?
<blackdog_> he probado las dos cosas
<mimecar> tu disco duro puede quedar un poco caótico con tantas particiones
<blackdog_> el hdd trae 6 particiones de fabrica
<mimecar> GPG?
<blackdog_> gpt, si
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> grub puede dar algún problema con gpt
<blackdog_> eso es cambiable al mbr de toda la vida?
<mimecar> sí
<blackdog_> mimecar, erAbuelo : la ejecucion de grub-install /dev/sda fallo. Esto es un error fatal.
<mimecar> tu disco no está usando mbr
<mimecar> haz una captura de tu distribución de las particiones
<blackdog_> mimecar, http://i.imgur.com/9xmjNBq.png
<blackdog_> eso es el hdd
<mimecar> 8 particiones, unas cuantas..
<blackdog_> si, tengo ganas de pisar todo
<blackdog_> hacerla mas normalita a la pobre
<mimecar> no podrás sin quitar la partición de recuperación
<blackdog_> dejar 3 , win, home y swap
<mimecar> windows ya usa 2
<mimecar> linux mínimo 3
<blackdog_> el ssd es sdb y tiene 1 sola ahora con /
<blackdog_> otra cosa, la bios en boot order dice windows boot,
<mimecar> tu equipo usa uefi
<mimecar> windows 8 lo necesita, si lo desactivas puede que le afecte
<blackdog_> si, pero esta disabled
<mimecar> te arranca windows 8?
<blackdog_> si
<mimecar> ok
<blackdog_> bueno, creo que voy a reducir esas particiones meter win7 y luego intentar de nuevo
<mimecar> no quieres windows 8?
<mimecar> es un windows 7 actualizado
<blackdog_> es raro, jaja
<blackdog_> muy raro, yo vengo de xp
<mimecar> es igual que windows 7 con un interfaz que se puede desactivar
<mimecar> pero es tu equipo
<blackdog_> me da igual, win esta por si las moscas
<blackdog_> por si tengo que abrir un visio
<blackdog_> a lo mejor es la oportunidad de despedirme de win
<blackdog_> bueno he pisado todo
<blackdog_> and it fucking works
<blackdog_> bueno, saludos mimecar, ha funcionado.. sobre las cenizas de win8
<blackdog_> me voy a trabajar
<mimecar> ok
<laburo> hola buenos dias
<laburo> consulta. quiero instalar ubuntu en la pc del trabajo. pero ya q instalacion pide bajar algunos archivos de internet pues no puedo por q en el laburo tengo proxxy q deja hacer eso.
<mimecar> configura el proxy dentro de la instalación o después
<laburo> 1ero? hay alguna forma hacerlo eso pasar proxy a si se bajan archivos necesarios de internet q pide la instacion  2do hay distro ubuntu mas completa tipo dvd  mas cosas no sea necesario baje archivos de internet en la instlacion
<mimecar> no necesitas intenret para instalar
<zerver> tienes que configurar apt para que use el proxy o meter el proxy a sistema
<laburo> apt como hace eso?
<laburo> gracias mimecar lo hare
<zerver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Patero-pe> alguno de ustedes sabe como saber el tiempo de lease que te queda del ip en ubuntu server?
<guampa> desde el server tendrias que mirar en el archivo de leases
<guampa> cual usas, isc?
<Patero-pe> que e sisc
<Patero-pe> donde esta el archivo leases en network/?
<guampa> en network no esta, si usas el server dhcp "isc", el archivo esta en /var/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<Patero-pe> el server dhcp es el que me da mi router
<mimecar> Patero-pe, no tienes montado ningún servidor dhcp en tu máquina?
<guampa> ah entonces tendrias que ver en tu router el tiempo de los leases
<guampa> no se si se puede ver desde el cliente
<Patero-pe> mimecar: alguien me dijo que esta en var/lib
<guampa> Patero-pe: fijate si bajo /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<guampa> o alguna otra base en ese mismo dir
<mimecar> no lo se, pero los tiempos son grandes
<mimecar> para que lo quieres saber? si tienes sólo tu red local no importa
<Patero-pe> es que yo
<Patero-pe> tengo un problema que me cambia el ip y me desconecta de la itnernet quiero saber si esta relacionado al lease
<mimecar> te cambia tu ip local o la de internet?
<Patero-pe> mimecar: el local y me hace perder coneccion con clientes
<Patero-pe> desde un servidor de urban terror que esta bound a un ip en particular con net_ip
<mimecar> tu router te cambia la IP local?
<mimecar> suelen estar asociadas a la mac de tu tarjeta de red
<roberto__> hola a todos
<roberto__> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 13.10
<roberto__> quiero ver por la web mis camaras y no veo nada
<roberto__> con windows se abren con quicktime
<roberto__> pero aca nada
<roberto__> alguien que me ayude por favor
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por 'ver por la web mis cámaras'?
<roberto__> tipeo la ip en un navegador y tendria que entrar al programa de mis camaras
<mimecar> son cámaras IP?
<roberto__> netestan conectadas a un receptor el cual esta conectado a mi router
<roberto__> la pagina a la que entro al tipear la ip, es netsuveillance web
<mimecar> las cámaras sólo serán visibles en tu red local
<roberto__> se abre bien pero no me muestra nada
<roberto__> veo las cantidades de camaras pero no veo nada
<mimecar> ¿qué codecs usan las cámaras?
<roberto__> se abren con el quicktime
<roberto__> en windows
<roberto__> tengo una ip publica
<roberto__> con windows las veeo perfecto
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+quicktime
<mimecar> en el primer enlace tienes los pasos para usar quicktime en ubuntu
<roberto__> lo voy a ver
<roberto__> mimecar, no se puede hacer nada, ya que lo de medibuntu ya no tiene mas soporte
<mimecar> quicktime es muy viejo
<roberto__> en lugar de esos ya baje lo que dicen que los reeemplaza
<roberto__>  a los repositore
<roberto__> no s e que hacer
<mimecar> si tienes el .deb y las dependencias haz la instalación
<roberto__> ya hice todo lo que se encuentra por la web pero nada
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al instalar quicktime?
<roberto__> veo la cantidad de camaras pero al qurer verlas,no lo instale por que no lo encuentro para ubuntu
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que has bajado los deb de quicktime?
<roberto__> tengo instalado los pluguins para quick time para firefox pwero nadaaaa
<mimecar> abre en local un archivo .mov
<mimecar> y verás si están instalados
<roberto__> como hago
<mimecar> quicktime debe tener algún visor
<mimecar> buscar un .mov por internet y abrelo con el visor
<roberto__> no entiendo, pero deja
<roberto__> no te hagas problemas ya voy a encontrar la solucion de tanto renegart
<roberto__> chau mimecar
<roberto__> gracias
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-02
 * user-cat hol -a
<jany> buenas noches
<Guest79747> ayuda
<Guest79747> alguien por ahi
<Guest79747> pos no va
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<ramonnieto> hola!
<ramonnieto> kubuntu?
<ramonnieto> Hola! hablan español?
<mimecar> el topic del canal lo indica
<ramonnieto> jeje está claro... aquí se habla de Kubuntu también?
<Lindux_net> Hola a todos!  quisiera presentarme, soy Ramón, algo novato en linux, pero entusiasta del mismo, con ganas de aprender, tengo un blog www.lindux.net , donde voy dejando lo que voy descubriendo, lo que también me vale de recordatorio.
<Lindux_net> No quisiera estenderme, pero quisiera hacer una pregunta, que diferencia hay entre las versiones LTS y las que no son?
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: LTS = soporte extendido
<vov_> Lts recibe actualizaciones durante 5 años
<vov_> ramonnieto, no veo porqué no se hablaría de Kubuntu también.
<vov_> El resto solo recibe actualizaciones y correcciones durante 18 meses si no me equivoco.
<Lindux_net> Bueno me han dicho en el canal Kubuntu, que era en inglés que ingresara en el kubuntu-es, pero no había nadie, y no sabía si estaban limitados los canales.
<Lindux_net> Supongo que es normal hablar también de Ubuntu o Kubuntu, pues después de todo es sólo el escritorio KDE la diferencia, supongo que no hay mayor diferencia.
<Lindux_net> Sobre las que no son LTS, esto significa, que si me instalo una versión no LTS, como puede ser la 13.10, puede darme errores?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tendrás menos tiempo de soporte, sólo eso
<Arroweb> errores puede darte siempre, sea o no lts
<Lindux_net> cuando hablamos de sopote, hablamos de actualizaciones automáticas del sistema?
<Arroweb> actualizaciones de cualquier tipo
<vov_> Creo que ninguna actualización es automática. En realidad lo que significa es que en los repositorios se van a añadir las útlimas versiones de algunos programas.
<vov_> Por ejemplo en algún momento vas a tener un nuevo kernel en tu LTS
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> como van
<Lindux_net> Si tengo instalada una LTS 12.04 como es el caso, e instalo una 13.10, es lógico pensar que en un portátil nuevo, esta última vesión saque mejor prestaciones?
<Arroweb> willfrand: hola
<willfrand> alguien ha usado linpus? se que este no es el chat, pero no se donde preguntar
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: teóricamente sí
<mimecar> willfrand, pasa al canal de offtopic #ubuntu-es-cafe
<vov_> Lindux_net, te recomiendo leer las release notes de cada versión de Ubuntu
<willfrand> Lindux_net, no necesariamente, instalaste una versión beta
<willfrand> mimecar, gracias
<vov_> Ahí puedes ver cuáles son los cambios entre cada versión y saber si habrán mejoras en el sistema.
<willfrand> Lindux_net, además, depende del portatil que tengas tambien
<Lindux_net> gracias!
<Lindux_net> tengo un ASUS X55U con c-70 micro AMD Y radeon hd7290m
<Lindux_net> El caso, que con la versión 13.04, no me cogía los controladores gráficos, sin embargo con la LTS 12.04 sí me cogía los privativos
<willfrand> Lindux_net, te recomiend que instales siempre als versiones que terminan en x.04, pues esas son las versiones estables, y que las versiones x.10 las uses como lives, o las instales en virtualbox y las ensayes
<mimecar> willfrand, las .04 estables?
<willfrand> Lindux_net, porque no regresas a la versión 12.04 y la actualiozas desde ahi
<willfrand> mimecar, no es asi?
<Lindux_net> willfrand, curioso..
<mimecar> no
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: te recomiendo usar lts sólamente, a no ser que sea muy necesario actualizar
<willfrand> eso es lo que tengo entendido, y lo que he leido de la literatura
<willfrand> de las releases
<mimecar> las dos versiones son estables
<willfrand> ah, es que el no dijo que la habia actualizado a la 13.10?
<willfrand> mimecar, Lindux_net  dice que instaló la 13.10, y luego habla de la 13.04
<vov_> Mmm en realidad a veces hay errores entre versiones. Por ejemplo en mi computador cuando tenía instalado 12.10 no podía activar mi 3G
<willfrand> yo hablaba de la 13.10
<vov_> En 12.04 funcionaba y en las versiones posteriores igual.
<mimecar> Lindux_net, el driver libre no te funciona?
<Lindux_net> Gracias por las observaciones sobre mi duda. De momento voy a dejar la LTS, porque me funciona todo muy bien, y ya actualizaré en la próxima LTS que salga.
<mimecar> la 14.04 seguramente dará problemas
<mimecar> piensatelo antes de actualizar
<vov_> S
<Lindux_net> mimecar, si quito el driver privativo, se queda el libre?
<willfrand> si Lindux_net, no necesariamente siempre la actualizacion es buna
<willfrand> yo prefiero personalmente no actualizar apenas sale la distro
<willfrand> sino esperar u riempo maso de 3 meses
<vov_> Sí vienen muchos cambios importantes para este LTS. Lo que te recomiendo es probar si todo funciona
<willfrand> por lo general uno no ensaya antes de actualizar, simplemente actualiza confiando
<Lindux_net> claro
<willfrand> si o que Lindux_net
<vov_> Hacer una particione root y una home permite hacer esto facilmente
<mimecar> con la 14.04 cambian demasiadas cosas
<mimecar> y algunas cosas como la versión con gnome de ubuntu están en el aire
<Lindux_net> willfrand, pues que tiene lógica lo que dices
<willfrand> pero es mejor, por lo menos, darle tiempo, a que se estabilice y que hayan corregido errores
<willfrand> y que hayan bastantes soluciones a los problemas que se puedan presentar
<willfrand> ahora son muy buenas las paginas "que hacer despues de instalar..."
<Lindux_net> la 14.04, he leído algo de que quieren hacer cambios más radicales, donde no todos están de acuerdo, y que fabricantes no quiren apoyar, lo que he leído es algo así en general
<willfrand> normalmente esas paginas te ponen todo en bandeja de plata
<mimecar> Lindux_net, intel no quiere colaborar con los drivers de xmir
<mimecar> y que funcione el sistema con otras tarjetas, ya veremos lo que pasa
<mimecar> más que no colaborar, intel se ha cansado de canonical
<vov_> Exactamente el servidor gráfico y el cliente van a cambiar y no han tenido mucho apoyo de la gente que crea drivers.
<willfrand> ah, entonces eso va a ser mero chicharron
<willfrand> creo que no movere mi lubuntu durante un año entonces
<vov_> El problema con intel es que uno de sus empleados es el creador de Wayland también.
<Lindux_net> xmir?
<Lindux_net> wayland?
<willfrand> de una le voy a cambiar la configuracion al gestor de actualizaciones, que me lo recuerde despues del 2015
<vov_> En Linux existe un servidor gráfico que se llama X
<mimecar> kde parece que no cambia a xmir
<vov_> pero es muy viejo y la idea era actualizarlo con Wayland
<vov_> Pero Canonical decidió comenzar a desarrollar Mir
<vov_> Y eso ha llevado a varias críticas muy fuertes hacia Canonical.
<vov_> Y se supone que en este LTS Mir va a estar instalado por defecto.
<Lindux_net> mir implica incompatibilidades con las aplicaciones?
<vov_> mimecar, sí de hecho Kubuntu dijo que no iban a soportar Mir. Creo que solo Lubuntu o Xubuntu iban a hacerlo.
<mimecar> Lindux_net, con el servidor gráfico
<vov_> No, lo único que hace Mir es pintar los pixeles donde son.
<willfrand> yo tengo un notebook que funciona a las maravillas cno lubuntu, pero con ubuntu o kubuntu ya no es tan rendidor
<willfrand> pero si cambian a Mir, mejor no actualizo
<willfrand> porque me jode
<vov_> Sí de hecho esos escritorios consumen muchos recursos.
<Arroweb> como cuando cambiaron a unity, les llovió las críticas, y no me extraña
<willfrand> hey, conocn el acer aspire one az3?
<vov_> Sí pero creo que Unity cada vez está mejor (menos los scopes)
<Arroweb> sí, una maravilla (nótese sarcasmo)
<willfrand> vov_, es cuestion de tiempo
<willfrand> Arroweb, me hablas a mi?
<Lindux_net> unity a mí no me gustó particularmente
<vov_> Jajja no a mí creo
<Arroweb> willfrand: a lo que has dicho, pero en general, no me metía contigo :)
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: ni a ti ni a muchos, lo que decía era eso
<willfrand> Arroweb, es que pregunto por la acer aspire one az3, porque pienso lo mismo, y ando buscando que instalarle, no se, todo le queda grande jajaja, necesito una recomendacion
<Arroweb> a ver voy a mirar ese equipo
<Lindux_net> Yo me compré el ASUS, además de que estaba en ofeta en media mar, porque era AMD Y ATI, y tenía entendido que tendría menos problemas con las distribuciones linux, no se si te a ayuda lo que digo willfrand
<willfrand> con lubuntu, la tarjeta grafica no me deja (eso creo), linux mint le funcionó, pero la gráfica de ese equipo es un lio
<Arroweb> en mi opinión nvidia da menos problemas con linux que ati, en procesador prefiero amd, pero en gráficas nvidia
<Lindux_net> linux mint es otra de mis preguntas.. esta distribución que tiene que le hacen tanta publicidad?
<willfrand> Lindux_net, pues, s que esa notebook es una cagada, tiene todo bueno, menos el procesador, es un atom no se que, entonces es un lio todo
<willfrand> Arroweb,
<vov_> Lindux_net, es una distribución basada en Ubuntu
<Arroweb> willfrand: te mandé un privado
<Lindux_net> mi procesador es un c-70 amd algo más evolucionado de atom willfrand y me va muy bien
<willfrand> ok
<vov_> Con un escritorio particular que viene con muchos codecs instaladas por defecto.
<willfrand> esperen, ando haciendo el arroz
<vov_> Entonces básicamente mucha gente le gusta porque puedes usarla en seguida.
<Lindux_net> ok
<Lindux_net> bueno chicos, me voy a cenar
<mimecar> aunque legalmente no puedan poner los codecs...
<willfrand> Lindux_net, esrte es de los primeros atom
<Lindux_net> muchas gracias por todo, y ha sido muy ameno mi primera IRC
<Lindux_net> Espero volver a charlar con vosotros en otra ocasión. Buenas noches y saludos
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: hasta otra
<vov_> Provechooo
<willfrand> Suerte Lindux_net, un abrazo desde colombia
<willfrand> aqui apenas ando haciendo almuerzo, aunque ya paso la hora
<Lindux_net> Gracias willfrand, otro desde Albacete España
<Arroweb> Lindux_net: un paisano!
<willfrand> Suerte compadre
<ivedci89-desktop> cuelgues espontaneos y kernel panic... lo puede causar un exceso de temperatura?
<mimecar> ¿qué temperatura tiene tu cpu?
<ivedci89-desktop> no se
<ivedci89-desktop> pero el cpu no tanto las memorias y los discos estaban re calientes
<mimecar> el calor degrada los componentes
<mimecar> "re calientes" tiene una temperatura medible ?
<vov_> ?? Son discos duros mecánicos?
<vov_> Puedes instalar lm-sensors para la temperatura
<ivedci89-desktop> igaul ahora le deje la tapa abierta y desconecte uno de los discos duros, tambien quité una placa de red que tenia en vano... y le deje la mitad de la memoria ram... no se ha vielto a colgar y la tengo a fll
<ivedci89-desktop> *full
<ivedci89-desktop> por ahora lo dejare asi porque debo hacer otras cosas mas tarde vuelvo a investigar que era...
<ivedci89-desktop> saludos
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: sii "re calientes" en mi experiencia es por encima de los 70ºC porque casi me qema
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias
<mimecar> tienes mucho aprecio a tu equipo¿
<mimecar> con esas temperaturas te arriesgas a fallos importantes
<mimecar> el sensor del disco debería estar con una temperatura de 50 - 60
<Arroweb> ivedci89-desktop: es un portátil?
<ivedci89-desktop> no un desktop
<Arroweb> ivedci89-desktop: desde cuando tienes ese problema?
<ivedci89-desktop> desde que le puse todos los discos diros (5) y dos compacteras dvdrw
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 13.10
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno debo salir gente... igual ahora no se cuelga mas
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias
<mimecar> has mejorado la ventilación
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<mimecar> o estas con la misma que venía de serie
<ivedci89-desktop> si, la mejore
<willfrand> Hey, ubuntu mini solo tiene 27 megas?
<vov_> Más o menos, pero viene sin nada en realidad. Al momento que instales más cosas irá creciendo.
<successus> salud
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-03
 * ese  golpea  rengo con un rengo> mama21mama:  deceo vengas vivir aca seas mi amigo de verdad salgamos difrutemos vida y buscar chicas.
<KenMasters> buenas tardes una consulta sobre el comando wget
<KenMasters> como logro descargar unicamente resucursivamente los archivos pdf con el wget considerando que ya no vuelva a sobreescribir lo que ya se ha bajado
<LeprechuanEse> KenMasters, wget -r -P /save/location -A pdf,PDF http://www.domain.com
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> consulta: hace rato quiero montar una iso, con Gmountiso, pero no logro porque la carpeta /media está ocupada
<omar> hice un sudo mkdir /media/iso para crear otra carpeta y montar ahí, pero me dice que es solo lectura
<omar> ya no sé qué hacer... alguna sugerencia?
<omar> zzzzzzzzz
<omar> cuando hago, por ejemplo sudo mkdir /montajes, me dice que no se puede Sistema de  archivo  solo lectura
<omar> hice un sudo mkdir /media/iso para crear otra carpeta y montar ahí, pero me dice que es solo lectura
<omar> cuando hago, por ejemplo sudo mkdir /montajes, me dice que no se puede Sistema de  archivo  solo lectura
 * xoan buenas
<Lindux_net> Hola buenos días!
<zcom> muy buenos dias
<Lindux_net> Tengo una duda
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> afortunado tu que solo tienes una :)
<Lindux_net> jeje bueno una en mente
<Lindux_net> Tengo kubuntu, me meto en preferncias, administración del sistema, pantalla de acceso, para cambiar el tema de acceso al arrancar, pero me voy a obtener temas, le doy a instalar a cualquiera de ellos, pero no me los instala, y no puedo ponerlos
<Lindux_net> Alquién sabe que puede ser?
<erAbuelo> estas como administrador ?
<Lindux_net> El caso que me pasa otra cosa curiosa, en apariencia, elijo un tamaño de fuente mayor para el entorno, pero no me lo respeta al reiniciar...
<Lindux_net> erAbuelo, soy nuevo
<erAbuelo> como todos
<Lindux_net> Apenas ayer descubrí esto de IRC
<erAbuelo> tu pregunta y si alguien sabe ya te ayudaran
<erAbuelo> yo no soy usuario de ubuntu, ni de escritorios asi que no puedo ayudarte mucho :)
<Lindux_net> erAbuelo, que usas tú?
<mimecar> has usado sudo para lanzar aplicaciones gráficas?
<Lindux_net> no, las he seleccionado desde el menu KDE
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Lindux_net> Si
<Lindux_net> apt-get upgrade y apt-get update
<mimecar> eliges la fuente en preferencias, apariencia, reinicias bien el equipo y no respeta el cambio?
<Lindux_net> no
<Lindux_net> y tampoco puedo instalar temas de acceso al inicio
<Lindux_net> como he explicado antes
<Lindux_net> mimecar, me has dado una idea, voy a mirar como usuario, que permisos tengo, haber si van por hay los tiros
<mimecar> lo raro es que no te guarde el cambio en la 13.10
<Lindux_net> es la 12.04 LTS
<mimecar> ok, con más razón debe ir bien
<Lindux_net> La verdad que no se que es
<mimecar> has usado comandos de consola?
<Lindux_net> no
<Lindux_net> No se mucho la verdad
<Lindux_net> mimecar, que sugieres?
<Lindux_net> mimecar, creo que ya lo he solucionado, no me los instala, aunque diga que se han instalado, pero si los bajo de la página web el archivo, y le doy a instalar, y selecciono dicho archivo, ya me aparece en la lista de temas instalados
<Lindux_net> voy a reiniciar, haber si me funciona
<Lindux_net> mimecar, solucionado el tema de instalar temas de acceso de la forma que te he dicho.
<Lindux_net> Pero lo de guardarme la configuración del tipo o tamañno de letra, no me lo guarda al reiniciar
<mimecar> los temas de kde se pueden instalar directamente
<Lindux_net> Lo que me tiene intrigado, es que no se me quede el tamaño de letra al reiniciar...
<Lindux_net> bueno chicos, me voy a comer, gracias mimecar y erAbuelo
<mimecar> ok
<Guest82677> Hola alguien puede ayudarme a instalar un programa, tengo que compilar el codigo y no tengo idea
<ese> Guest82677, sin mas detalles creo que nadie es adivino aqui
<dylan66> entra al directorio donde esta el programa
<Guest82677> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/wiki/instalando-haciendo-funcionar-quick-usb-formatter-041-kubuntu
<dylan66> ./make ./configure ./install
<Guest82677> tengo kubuntu y quiero instalar ese programa, pro no entiendo como continuar en este comando "  cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr .. "
<dylan66> suelen traer un archivo readme
<Guest82677> si dylan66, lo he visto pero en ese comando es donde estoy perdido
<Guest82677> despues de /usr..  la consola no reconoce eso asi, supongo que ahi va una direccion pero nose cual
<dylan66> yo no uso kde
<dylan66> pero tiene q haber otra aplicacion q sirva para formatear usb
<dylan66> y que este en repos
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> me ha surguido una duda con usb-creator-gtk
<manel2020> tengo en la lista un monton de entradas ,, pero como se borran?
<erAbuelo> y eso para que es?
<manel2020> usb-creator-gtk es para crear usb-bootables
<erAbuelo> ah
<manel2020> llevo trasteando con unas cuantas distros ubuntu y no me va ninguna
<erAbuelo> yo los hago a mano
<manel2020> ah si?
<manel2020> como se hace ?? algo con dd puede ser??
<erAbuelo> depende
<erAbuelo> si es una imagen hibrida si
<manel2020> mira aunque seria tema de cafe te lo cuento aki?
<erAbuelo> si no nos echan
<manel2020> llevo como 2 semanas loqueando con un amd k6-2 500 190 MB..
<manel2020> intento montar algo para hacer un server...
<erAbuelo> para un server no necesitas entorno grafico
<manel2020> ya intente poner freenas... pero na
<manel2020> no funciona nada de nada
<manel2020> no se ejecutan los live /rompen por problemas de imcompatiblidad de arquitectura
<erAbuelo> me extraña
<erAbuelo> como es lo del ubuntu cafe?
<erAbuelo> ubuntu-cafe <- asi ?
<manel2020> este es un i586 creo, y uso las i486  i386
<manel2020> no es asi -> ubuntu-es-cafe
<erAbuelo> paso alli
 * user-cat hol -a
<ElOpositor> tengo una duda con respecto a ubuntu
<ElOpositor> Me alegro de que erUSUL, un operado de este canal y colaborador habitual del proyecto, muriera en un accidente de tráfico, pues además de arrogante y petulante, era un futuro abogado —estudiaba derecho—. ¿Alguien más se alegra de su muerte?
<cousteau> bueno, quizá hable con #freenode para ver si esa IP se puede banear permanentemente
<mimecar> para el que no lo sepa, erUsul era un operador del canal que ayudaba mucho
<mimecar> y murió en un accidente de tráfico
<mimecar> el que se meta con su memoria que se despida de entrar al canal
<crasshv4> hola , alguien sabe porque no se me ejecuta automaticamente el salvapantallas
<crasshv4> y cuando le doy al icono del escritorio (salvapantallas )
<crasshv4> me sale un cartel diciendo que el demonio no esta ejecutandose , desea ejecutarlo
<cousteau> crasshv4, ni idea, dale a "sí" a ver qué pasa
<cousteau> a lo mejor ha dejado de funcionar por lo que sea
<crasshv4> claro ha dejado de funcionar,,
<crasshv4> lo que pasa que siempre que enciendo el pc me pongo a ver una peli y al rato se me para la pantalla ,,
<crasshv4> quiero ir al icono de (aplicaciones al incio)
<crasshv4> y agregar el salvapantallas ahi,
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<vov_> Genteee, a ver si alguien me ayuda con este problema rarísimo que tengo.
<vov_> TEngo una Hp Pavilion Dv4 en la cual he intentado muchas distribuciones, y tengo un problema de sonido a veces cuando intento jugar.
<vov_> El volumen sube y bajo constantemente entonces esto hace que sea imposible seguir con el juego porque a veces bloquea las teclas, el sonido está muy alto o muy bajo etc..
<vov_> No sé si alguien tenga pistas para resolver esot.
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-27
<kenshin> how to increase speed video avidemux?
<neobcn> espagne
<kmilogars> tengo una pregunta
<kmilogars> tengo una distro llamada ipfire necesito correr un script iptables en rc.local pero no lo tiene
<rengo> holas buenos diasy tardes.
<rengo> tengo placa sintetizadora tv es encore enutv-3 es usb como hago configurar ver tv?
 * merrick  buenas.
<Saphyel> quienes estan buenas merrick? :o
<merrick> yo estoy aqui con los gemelos...
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> Estoy intentando hacer lo siguiente:
<manel2020> 1 Disco Varias particiones (6)
<manel2020> En una de ellas tengo ubuntu pero quiero cambiar swap home y var a otras particiones.
<manel2020> He modificado /etc/fstab pero...
<manel2020> al iniciar ubuntu pide contraseña (se introduce correctamente) y te la vuelve a pedir (sin decir que es incorrecta) . => No inicia sesion.
<manel2020> inicie en modo seguro el shell monte / volvi a cambiar las entradas de fstab y estoy donde estaba
<manel2020> en un linux con "todo" en la misma particion...
<manel2020> Ah tengo limpias las particiones /home (eth4) y swap (las cree con gparted)
<Saphyel> manel2020: en teoria puedes montarlas con /mount
<carnau> Estoy intentando instalar 14.10, pero en la configuración de particiones, la marca para LVM está desactivada. ¿Cómo la activo?
<truenher0> hola, existe alguna manera de crear un clon de un disco duro, activos el original y el clon, asi cuando se dañe el original, se pueda seguir usando el clon sin problema?
<carnau> truenher0, puedes usar clonezilla
<truenher0> carnau, y se clone en tiempo real?? o tengo que hacerlo manualmente?
<carnau> truenher0, puedes hacer una imagen ghost y clonarla cuando lo necesites. En tiempo real no.
<carnau> a menos que te montes tu un script que determine cuando ha de clonar y cuando no...
<truenher0> carnau, interesante gracias
<carnau> o si no, siempre puedes usar la herramienta dd
<carnau> Eso ya depende de tus necesidades.
<GridCube> !zsync
<kubot> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<GridCube> bah, truenher0 zsync
<GridCube> googlealo
<truenher0> GridCube, gracias
<truenher0> si clono el home para una sesion de 64bit desde una de 32bit cambia algo?
<GridCube> si
<truenher0> GridCube, que?
<GridCube> 32 =/= 64
<GridCube> muchas cosas pueden ser parecidas, en el home al menos, pero no sabes cuales no
<GridCube> no es recomendable para nada
<truenher0> GridCube, bueno pero basicamente los archivos de configuracion tal vez no ponen tanto problema
<GridCube> yo no lo recomendaria bajo ningun concepto pero sos absolutamente libre de hacer lo que quieras
<Leonidasxxx> hola
<Leonidasxxx> tengo dos preguntas...
<Leonidasxxx> Tengo un pendrive sin formato. Se puede de alguna forma darle formato?
<Leonidasxxx> soy pesado, pero esque acostumbrado al Windows que no tiene irc y vosotros si y en esto superais en mayoria a la competencia en general
<manel2020> Leonidasxx ¿dos preguntas? 1=> Puedes dar formato con gparted y la otra??
<manel2020> tengo una duda: Estoy intentando cambiar los puntos de montaje en fstab, concretamente el swapfile , /Home y otras como /var
<manel2020> El caso es que consegui cambiar el swapfile sin mayores dolores de cabeza.
<manel2020> NO consiguo cambiar las /home , /var etc...
<Leonidasxxx> la segunda es mas compleja
<Leonidasxxx> en esta pagina
<Leonidasxxx> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<Leonidasxxx> aparecen descargas de un instalador para los graficos de la tarjeta grafica
<Leonidasxxx> pero lo que quiero saber si hay una version de este instalador por algun lado escondida para el ubuntu 12.04
<Leonidasxxx> mi ordenador no soporta el 14.04
<Leonidasxxx> pero si el 12.04
<Leonidasxxx> asi que quiero si se podria descargarme ese instalador para jugar a juegos con mejor rendimiento del que tengo ahora
<mimecar> join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> Sigo sin conseguir cambiar el home de particion...
<manel2020> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/156447#.VE6NmYUgR0w
<manel2020> no me aclara gran cosa
<manel2020> dice que error da... pues "se encontraron errores serios al combrobar la unidad de disco /home" Pulse Ingnorar No montar Recuperacion manual.
<manel2020> usuario de la carpeta home /media/sf_home root:root ¿cual debe ser?
<manel2020> permisos totales ??? no se a que se puede referir... si esta montado con rw ?? no se...
<manel2020> mimecar lo de cafe era por mi pregunta??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> me faltaba una / en el comando
<manel2020> no se que estoy haciendo mal...
<ivedci89-desktop> hola a todos, veran en antiguamente en nautilus y hoy aun en pcmanfm al cliquear sobre una carpeta con el boton derecho, aparecia la opcion "abrir con.." determinados programas... pero ahora en nautilus (llamese Archivos en Ubuntu) no aparece tal opcion, alguien sabe si se puede restablecer con algun plugin o app similar?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola a todos, veran en antiguamente en nautilus y hoy aun en pcmanfm al cliquear sobre una carpeta con el boton derecho, aparecia la opcion "abrir con.." determinados programas... pero ahora en nautilus (llamese Archivos en Ubuntu) no aparece tal opcion, alguien sabe si se puede restablecer con algun plugin o app similar?
<manel2020> !PASTE
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> Estoy haciendo esto -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708711/
<manel2020> y necesito un help
<erAbuelo> hi
<mimecar> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar
<manel2020> Hola?
<manel2020> como se puede averiguar que es lo que esta montado y donde?
<mimecar> usa el comando mount
<manel2020> no se porque no me reconoce el nuevo /home...
<manel2020> no veo nada con /home
<kenshin> O.o
<kenshin> manel2020, cual es tu problema
<manel2020> te pongo un paste
<kenshin> ok
<manel2020> Estoy haciendo esto -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708711/
<manel2020> vale ahora tengo un error
<manel2020> no se... ¿deberia estar montado home?
<kenshin> cabiaste /dev/hdaX la X por el numero de tu hda
<kenshin> ??
<kenshin> otra cosa tienes tus particiones en ext3 o ext4
<manel2020> si claro, el mio es sda3 (para futuro) ext4 , si esta cambiado en el comando.
<kenshin> ok :S
<manel2020> mi comando seria => mout - t ext4 /dev/sda3 /home
<manel2020> *mount
<linux> Alguien sabe cómo calibrar la rueda del mouse para que en el desplazamiento no se salte partes?
<kenshin> manel2020,  si estoy viendo alguno que aparente estar mal pero no encuentro
<kenshin> linux, en Sistema>Preferencias>Raton> mueves la sensivilidad
<manel2020> ¿cual esta mal?
<linux> Ya lo hice, pero sigue saltando partes en el desplazamiento...
<kenshin> manel2020, ya editaste fstab
<kenshin> ?
<manel2020> si claro
<manel2020> previamiente cambiando a rw /
<manel2020> si no de nada vale, no se guarda nada
<kenshin> Tenemos que editar nuestro archivo /fstab , y añadir la linea correspondiente para la nueva partición de /home. Para ello tecleamos en consola: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<kenshin> o primero su
<kenshin> contraseña
<kenshin> nano /etc/fstab
<leonic12> buenas hay alguna manera de añadir otro distro de linus a yumi
<manel2020> antes tienes que poner mount -o remount,rw / ya que si no lo haces nano te dira que no se puede guardar
<kenshin> linux, mira este link
<kenshin> http://debiangore.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/velocidad-y-sensibilidad-del-mouse-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<linux> ok, ya lo leo
<linux> el articulo trata la velocidad del puntero y mi problema es de la rueda para subir y bajar las paginas... gracias por el link de cualquier manera
<kenshin> linux,
<kenshin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<linux> Ya lo leo
<kenshin> linux,  tienes instalado WIn?
<linux> Windows?
<kenshin> si
<linux> W8
<kenshin> lee lo que disen aqui
<kenshin> http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_velocidad-rueda-raton_1699148
<linux> ok, lo leo
<linux> NO PUEDO CREERLO! Ya funciona. EL PROBLEMA ES ESE.
<kenshin> XD
<kenshin> yo tampoco lo podia creer pero ahora que dises que es cierto lo creo linux
<kenshin> :P
<linux> Apague mi mouse, saque el receptor usb, lo meti, encendi el mouse y la rueda gira sin saltarse partes...
<kenshin> al parecer es por que entras a win antes de iniciar linux
<linux> Sí, a veces hago eso porque este ordenador lo usa mi familia.
<kenshin> linux, enseñalos a usar linux
<kenshin> :D que sea tu buena obra del dia
<kenshin> bueno regreso mas tarde nos vemos
<linux> Lo estoy haciendo, en cualquier momento Windows se va.
<linux> Gracias a todos.
<erAbuelo> 5000€
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<linux> Que alguien le de las gracias a kenshin por mí. Gracias
<manel2020> no consigo averiguar cual es el dichoso fallo
<manel2020> estoy pensando en hacer una instalacion "limpia" con un home en otra particion y ver que pone en fstab ...
<leonic12> nas coo le digo a unzip que me desconprima un archivo en una carpeta protegida ?
<leonic12> estoy como root en consola pero no me deja ?
<leonic12> cannot create /cdrom/slax Read-only file system ??? pudo cambiar los permisos de ese directorio ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-28
<Abr1l> buenas! :D
<logos_> lguien me puede ayudar?
<logos_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Saphyel> a que?
<Saphyel> como sea a matar a alguien...
<logos_> necesito evitar deshabilitar eliminar conexiones que se establecen de forma automatica por parte de gvfsd-http i por parte de unity-scope, mato esos procesos pero vuelven a reiniciarse
<logos_> aparte de eso en mi router veo que cada 10 segundos se establece conexion (sin tener ningun chat o browser abierto) y antes no lo hacia, alguien sabe porque sucede esto y como solucionarlo?
<logos_> al hacer un netstat -tonp me aparece 20 conexiones con gvfsd-http y unity-scope alguien sabe lo que es y como eliminar esas conexiones?
<logos_> todas las conexiones pasan al puerto 443 creo que es https no?
 * merrick  buenos días y tal.
<logos_> necesito evitar deshabilitar eliminar conexiones que se establecen de forma automatica por parte de gvfsd-http i por parte de unity-scope, mato esos procesos pero vuelven a reiniciarse
<logos_> hola merrick
<logos_> veo que ubuntu no es fiable por culpa de esas conexiones
<fzeta> logos_: tienes rhythmbox instalado?
<fzeta> ains, creo que se ha pirado... Voy a tener que desactivar los join y los quit
<alphaeri> Buenas
 * merrick  Hola de nuevo.
<fzeta> docente_:
<fzeta> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> he instalado la ultima version de ffmpeg en ubuntu 14.10, para que funcione bien he tenido que hacer un enlace del binario ffmpeg en
<manue> en /usr/bin...
<manue> pero ahora cuando hago "man ffmpeg" no me aparece la ayuda, me tengo que ir a /opt/ffmpeg/share/man/man1 para que el manual este accesible
<manue> puedo crear un enlace del directorio hacia algun sitio para que el manual este disponible en cualquier carpeta en la que yo este?
<manue> solucionado!!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ElGatoSaez> buenas
<ElGatoSaez> me ayudan?
<ElGatoSaez> es un problema con la instalación de ubuntu
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<JoseLuisC> ElGatoSaez, cuentanos
<ElGatoSaez> la pantalla se vuelve muy opaca
<ElGatoSaez> que ni se puede ver el mas
<ElGatoSaez> el mouse
<JoseLuisC> que portatil tienes ElGatoSaez
<ElGatoSaez> aspire
<ElGatoSaez> 4736z
<ElGatoSaez> ubuntu 12
<JoseLuisC> ElGatoSaez, dale en la consola  sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<JoseLuisC> a ver que pasa
<ElGatoSaez> oka
<ElGatoSaez> funciona
<JoseLuisC> ok
<JoseLuisC> entonces mira
<JoseLuisC> cuando reinicies va volver a quedar opaco
<JoseLuisC> para que esto se ejecute solo
<JoseLuisC> tienes que editar el archivo  (como root)  /etc/rc.local
<JoseLuisC> y al final.  ANTES de la linea  exit 0   colocar  setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 (Sin sudo)
<erAbuelo> JoseLuisC: eso que hace?
<JoseLuisC> erAbuelo, para el brillo de la pantalla
<ElGatoSaez> ok
<ElGatoSaez> le puse eso
<ElGatoSaez> en la consola
<erAbuelo> JoseLuisC: lo imagino, pero que hace?
<ElGatoSaez> pero no lo puedo guardar
<ElGatoSaez> que estoy instalando
<JoseLuisC> ElGatoSaez,   tienes que editar el archivo como super usuario
<JoseLuisC> erAbuelo, no se la verdad como funciona.. solo sé que los ultimos dos dan el porcentaje de brillo en hexadecimal
<JoseLuisC> D5 es 10%
<JoseLuisC> C5 es 20%
<JoseLuisC> y establece el brillo por defecto
<ElGatoSaez> y el 100%?
<JoseLuisC> el 100% es  00
<JoseLuisC> como te lo pasé
<ElGatoSaez> oh
<erAbuelo> lo digo porque acceder por setpci no me parece muy adecuado si no sabes lo que hace xD
<JoseLuisC> Si. pero el comando se usa hace muchos años para este problema
<JoseLuisC> no he visto ningun efecto perjudicial en los foros ni nada
<ElGatoSaez> estoy tratando de instalar
<ElGatoSaez> y tengo 2 particiones
<ElGatoSaez> una llamada
<ElGatoSaez> Windows
<erAbuelo> no se puede acceder por /proc o /sys ?
<ElGatoSaez> y otra
<ElGatoSaez> Respaldo
<erAbuelo> seria mas general
<JoseLuisC> Si.. Siempre hay muchas maneras de hacer lo mismo
<ElGatoSaez> cuando instalo me salen 2 particiones
<ElGatoSaez> como se cual es cual
<ElGatoSaez> Una  particion tiene 116 gb de capacidad pero ya usé 87 gb
<ElGatoSaez> otra tiene 116 gb de capacidad y no se ha usado nada
<JoseLuisC> ElGatoSaez, eso deberias saberlo tu
<JoseLuisC> desde windows mirar que discos tienes
<JoseLuisC> saber que tamaño son
<JoseLuisC> y que uso tienes
<JoseLuisC> con eso sabes cual es cual
<ElGatoSaez> tienen diferentes nombres en ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> deb sda
<JoseLuisC> deb sda?
<ElGatoSaez> espera que ahora entro a la instalación
<ElGatoSaez> en una particion estoy usando vista
<ElGatoSaez> en otra, esta vacia
<JoseLuisC> a bueno
<JoseLuisC> entonces la que sale que ya usaste 87 es vista
<JoseLuisC> y la otra está vacia
<JoseLuisC> entonces donde crees que deberias instalar
<ElGatoSaez> espera que aun no entro a lai nstalacion
<ElGatoSaez> vista esta instalando actualizaciones
<JoseLuisC> en linux, los discos por lo general se llaman sdxa   Donde X son letras en orden alfábetico y representan un disco diferente.. por ejemplo.. sda y sdb  son dos discos diferentes,   si sigues  sdc  sdd ... ETC....  y luego de la letra vienen numeros.. del 1 hasta N.  que representan la partición de ese disco... es decir,,   sda1 y sda2  son dos particiones de un mismo disco.
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<JoseLuisC> adios erAbuelo
<ElGatoSaezB3D> hola
<ElGatoSaezB3D> soy ElGatoSaez
<ElGatoSaezB3D> desde el cel
<ElGatoSaezB3D> ahora me aparece no se definio un systema de ficheros raiZ
<ElGatoSaezB3D> ayuda
<mimecar> ¿no has reiniciado sólo el ordenador?
<ElGatoSaezB3D> estoy en usb
<mimecar> ¿te da ese error en el sistema instalado?
<ElGatoSaezB3D> no
<ElGatoSaezB3D> al instalarlo
<mimecar> no has pasado del particionado del disco?
<ElGatoSaezB3D> estoy escogiendo particiones
<ElGatoSaezB3D> ya tengo mi disco particionado
<ElGatoSaezB3D> particion 1 tengo win
<ElGatoSaezB3D> particion 2 quiero instalar
<mimecar> has hecho un backup de los datos del disco antes?
<ElGatoSaezB3D> no tiene datos
<mimecar> windows tampoco tiene datos?
<ElGatoSaezB3D> solo
<ElGatoSaezB3D> solo tiene programas instaado
<ElGatoSaezB3D> nada mas
<ElGatoSaezB3D> nada importantes
<mimecar> ok
<ElGatoSaez> tengo que poner algo en punto de montaje?
<mimecar> sólo en las particiones raíz y home
<ElGatoSaez> en punto de montaje
<ElGatoSaez> le puse /home
<ElGatoSaez> es correcto eso?
<mimecar> si estás definiendo la partición /home sí
<ElGatoSaez> como la particion home
<ElGatoSaez> es una particion en blanco
<ElGatoSaez> y quiero que sea home
<mimecar> es una partición en blanco que montarás como /home
<ElGatoSaez> ok
<ElGatoSaez> me sigue apareciendo
<ElGatoSaez> no se definió un sistema de ficheros raíz
<ElGatoSaez> ahora me dice
<ElGatoSaez> no se ha seleccionado una particion para que se use como espacio de intercambio
<mimecar> no has creado una partición para intercambio
<JoseLuisC> dale atras.  le quitas al disco 1 o 2 gb
<JoseLuisC> le das formato swap o intercambio
<JoseLuisC> y usas el resto para el sistema
<ElGatoSaezB3D> le hice sin  swap
<JoseLuisC> xD
<mimecar> tienes que tener swap
<JoseLuisC> da igual
<JoseLuisC> no es totalmente necesario
<JoseLuisC> es recomendable
<mimecar> no tendrás hibernación en el equipo
<ElGatoSaez> por ahí leí
<ElGatoSaez> que se uede poner
<ElGatoSaez> despues de
<mimecar> se puede
<mimecar> si no te importa hacer algo sencillo de la forma complicada
<ElGatoSaez> bueno
<ElGatoSaez> se está instalando
<JoseLuisC> le gustan los retos
<JoseLuisC> xD
<ElGatoSaez> chu
<ElGatoSaez> La ejecución de grub install dev sda3 falló
<ElGatoSaez> esto es un error fatal
<ElGatoSaez> me salió
<ElGatoSaez> sin gestor de arranque
<ElGatoSaez> le puse que si
<ElGatoSaez> ahora reinicair
<ElGatoSaez> como entro al OS
<mimecar> Grub no se instala en una partición
<mimecar> se instala en el MBR
<ElGatoSaez> lo que pasa es ahora como entro a Elementary OS
<mimecar> no estabas instalando Ubuntu?
<ElGatoSaez> ah, si
<ElGatoSaez> ubuntu perdon
<ElGatoSaez> es lo mismo
<mimecar> seguro...?
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<ElGatoSaez> es ubuntu
<ghost02> buenas!
<mimecar> has instalado grub en el MBR?
<ElGatoSaez> como instalo ese gestor dea rranque?
<ElGatoSaez> grub?
<ElGatoSaez> mbr?
<mimecar> se instala en la instalación de Ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> me ha dicho
<ElGatoSaez> que no se ha podido instalar
<ElGatoSaez> en la partición
<mimecar> no has reiniciado después del error verdad?
<ElGatoSaez> si he reiniciado
<ElGatoSaez> y me redirige directo a vista
<mimecar> en ese caso no tienes gestor de arranque para Ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> y como lo instalo
<mimecar> de la forma rápida reinstalando Ubuntu y haciéndolo bien
<mimecar> de la forma entretenida, con un Live USB y unos cuantos comandos
<mimecar> por qué has reiniciado?
<ElGatoSaez> me ha dicho
<ElGatoSaez> que no se guardara los cambios
<ElGatoSaez> hasta reiniciarse
<ElGatoSaez> pero que podia usar el OS
<mimecar> quién te lo ha dicho?
<ElGatoSaez> ubuntu
<mimecar> si da un error al instalar el cargador de arranque lo tienes complicado
<ghost02> Perdon que entre, yo cuando instale desde live usb a una particion de 10gb que dediqué creo que directamente instalaba grub
<ElGatoSaez> mejor formateo
<ElGatoSaez> la particion
<ElGatoSaez> o la elimino
<ElGatoSaez> y ubuntu me crea una nueva partición
<mimecar> instala Ubuntu en las mismas particiones, formatea antes
<mimecar> lo puedes hacer todo desde la instalación
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás instalando?
<ElGatoSaez> 12
<ElGatoSaez> PFF
<mimecar> por qué no instalas la 14.04?
<ElGatoSaez> la versión de prueba no puede ejecutar las operaciones
<mimecar> versión de prueba?
<ElGatoSaez> EaseUS partition master
<ElGatoSaez> no puede formatear
<mimecar> ...
<ElGatoSaez> ahora como podré formatear para instalar ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> 12
<mimecar> usa el instalador de Ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> ok estoy en  la instalación
<ElGatoSaez> dev/sda 3
<ElGatoSaez> tipo ext2
<ElGatoSaez> punto de montaje /home
<ElGatoSaez> formatear: si
<mimecar> ext2?
<ElGatoSaez> si
<ElGatoSaez> ext2
<ElGatoSaez> es malo?
<mimecar> es antiguo
<ElGatoSaez> mm
<mimecar> el instalador no lo pone, lo has elegido tu
<ElGatoSaez> y el mas recomandado para ubuntu 12=
<ElGatoSaez> si yo lo escogi
<ElGatoSaez> pense que era le mas facil
<mimecar> ext4
<ElGatoSaez> ok dice transaccional
<mimecar> con Ubuntu 12.04 no tendrás todos los programas actualizados, lo sabes?
<ElGatoSaez> y dispositivo donde instlar el cargador de arranque:
<ElGatoSaez> dev/sda ata hitachi hts5402
<ElGatoSaez> 250.1gb
<ElGatoSaez> escojo eso o escojo el dev sda3
<mimecar>  /dev/sda
<ElGatoSaez> ok
<mimecar> si haces lo mismo que antes el error seguia
<mimecar> seguirá
<ElGatoSaez> no se definió un sistema de ficheros raíz
<ElGatoSaez> ::::::::::::+
<mimecar> lo has definido?
<ElGatoSaez> punto de montaje
<ElGatoSaez> le puse home
<ElGatoSaez> :/home
<mimecar>  /home no es un sistema de archivos raíz
<ElGatoSaez> sin los :
<ElGatoSaez> como defino mi archivos raiz
<mimecar>  /
<mimecar>  /home es la carpeta del usuario
<ElGatoSaez> ahora me dice
<ElGatoSaez> No ha seleccionado una partición para que se use como espacio de intercambio
<mimecar> lee la respuesta de antes
<ElGatoSaez> ir atras
<mimecar> ya has puesto antes ese error
<ElGatoSaez> y crear una particion de 2gb
<ElGatoSaez> para swap?
<mimecar> tienes 2 GB de RAM?
<ElGatoSaez> particion de 2gb
<ElGatoSaez> de hd?
<ElGatoSaez> hdd?
<mimecar> de RAM
<ElGatoSaez> ah
<ElGatoSaez> entonces cuanto le pongo
<ElGatoSaez> tengo 2gb
<ElGatoSaez> necesito tambien para vista
<mimecar> ponle 4 de Swap
<ElGatoSaez> 4gb?
<ElGatoSaez> solo tengo 2
<mimecar> te recomiendo que pongas 4
<mimecar> pon los que quieras
<ElGatoSaez> 4gb
<ElGatoSaez> no tengo tanto
<ElGatoSaez> le pondré
<ElGatoSaez> 255
<ElGatoSaez> ok como creo esa partición swap
<mimecar> vas a poner 255 GB para Swap?
<ElGatoSaez> 255 mb
<mimecar> 255 MB es lo mismo que no tener swap
<mimecar> crea la partición / del tamaño que quieras pero que quede espacio libre
<mimecar> después crea swap y al final /home
<ElGatoSaez> donde la creo
<ElGatoSaez> instalar ubuntu junto a ellos
<ElGatoSaez> borrar disco e instalar ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> algo mas
<mimecar> apaga el ordenador
<mimecar> y busca información sobre la instalación
<mimecar> vas a borrar todos tus datos a este paso
<ElGatoSaez> puf
<ElGatoSaez> mejor elimino mi particion
<ElGatoSaez> y ubuntu me hace una partición
<ElGatoSaez> pff le daré sin swap denuevo
<ElGatoSaez> pero ahora con ext4
<mimecar> has creado una partición para /home?
<ElGatoSaez> solo una para /
<mimecar> deberías separar /home
<ElGatoSaez> ahora instalando el sistema
<ElGatoSaez> y ojalá tenga gestor de arranque
<mimecar> si has seleccionado /dev/sda lo tendrás
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer cada cierto tiempo un backup de tus datos
<mimecar> porque los perderás si reinstalas cualquier Linux
<ElGatoSaez> Instalación terminada}
<ElGatoSaez> y no me dio
<ElGatoSaez> el error
<ElGatoSaez> del gestor de arranque
<ElGatoSaez> perfecto puedo escoger ahora entre los 2 OS
<ElGatoSaez> esto quedo de maravilla
<ElGatoSaez> mimecar:  erAbuelo y JoseLuisC
<ElGatoSaez> ustedes los que me ayudaron gracias
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos cada cierto tiempo
<ElGatoSaez> ok
<mimecar> en un disco externo
<ElGatoSaez> esto va perfecto
<ElGatoSaez> pero me aparecen 3 OS
<ElGatoSaez> Ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> ubuntu en modo recuperación
<ElGatoSaez> y vista
<mimecar> te aparecen 2
<ElGatoSaez> y modo recuperación?
<mimecar> eso es de Ubuntu
<ElGatoSaez> nooo esto va perfecto
<srBlack> Hola a todos.
<fzeta> nas srBlack
<srBlack> Qué debería hacer para solucionar a este error? cuando arranco, me avisa de que tengo problemas con un paquete, que había descargado yo manualmente para instalarlo en un usb. Por tanto lo borré después. Y me sigue apareciendo el mensaje, cuando actualizo con apt-get, me salta este error: E: El paquete libreoffice4.2-debian-menus necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<srBlack> debería bastar con apt-get --force install?
<srBlack> entonces, claro, no puedo actualizar, ni buscar paquetes hasta que no resuelva el error que me aparece
<fzeta> srBlack: como has borrado el paquete?
<srBlack> manualmente, claro
<fzeta> como?
<srBlack> porque solo quería extraer a mano su contenido para colocarlo en un usb
<srBlack> luego lo borre
<fzeta> srBlack: a ver... intenta con esto apt-get autoremove libreoffice4.2-debian-menus
<fzeta> como Root o usa sudo, como prefieras
<srBlack> debian?
<srBlack> estoy en lubuntu
<srBlack> ah
<srBlack> ok
<srBlack> entiendo
<srBlack> espera
<srBlack> no me funciona
<srBlack> porque me obliga a reinstalar ese paquete antes de hacer cualquier cosa con apt-get
<fzeta> que paquete querías instalar por a manopla, srBlack y luego borrasteis?
<srBlack> descargue el paquete
<srBlack> luego lo instalé en un usb
<srBlack> luego, lo que descargué en mi pc, lo borré que es el paquete deb
<fzeta> srBlack: no me has contestado a la pregunta, por favor...
<srBlack> te he contestado: descargué el paquete libreoffice, lo instalé en un usb, una vez finalizado, lo que quedaba descargado en mi pc, lo borré a mano
<srBlack> me explico?
<srBlack> obviamente durante la instalacion salió un error, pero luego lo hice a mano y ya tuve el libreoffice en usb.....
<fzeta> ahora sí chaval, por ahí debisteis haber empezado.
<fzeta> vamos a ver...
<fzeta> dpkg --configure -a
<srBlack> voy a reiniciar
<fzeta> hay peña muy empanada...
<srBlack> hola, estoy de vuelta
<srBlack> hice dpkg --configure -a, y no me salió nada. Debería haber salido algo?
<fzeta> srBlack: para que has reiniciado?
<fzeta> manías windowseras...
<srBlack> por si había cambio
<srBlack> si si
<srBlack> lo que sea fzeta
<srBlack> la cuestion es, sabes o no sabes solucionar?
<fzeta> srBlack: dime tu? ¿Te sale o no el error?
<fzeta> te sigue saliendo o no?
<srBlack> si
<srBlack> sigue saliendo
<srBlack> cuando hago el apt-get upgrade, pues me obliga a arreglar el paquete
<srBlack> pero desconozco la manera de eliminar ese problema
<fzeta> por lo visto tienes un problema de dependencias
<fzeta> apt-get -f install
<fzeta> pero no vayas a reinicias... Di algo collons
<srBlack> collons?
<srBlack> eso es un insulto?
<fzeta> no.
<srBlack> ok
<srBlack> me ha salido esto tras ese comando que me compartes
<srBlack> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<srBlack> E: El paquete libreoffice4.2-debian-menus necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<srBlack> y nada más
<m4v> srBlack: pera un seg
<srBlack> ok m4v
<m4v> srBlack: una menos el enter así no llamas la atención del bot :)
<srBlack> ok
<srBlack> fue porque puse muchos mensajes al mismo tiempo, verdad?
<m4v> srBlack: claro
<leonic12> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-29
<ElGatoSaez> pff
<ElGatoSaez> vuelve el mismo bug
<ElGatoSaez> la cuestión de la pantalla
<ElGatoSaez> y no me funciona el sudo setpci
<ElGatoSaez> any ideas?
<thekaos> alguien que me pueda dar un buen manual para empezar en ubuntu
<logos_> alguien sabe que es unity-scope-ho y gvfsd-http yporque no puedo matar esos procesos?
 * merrick  Jau!
<xubuntu79w> Buenos dias
<xubuntu79w> ¿alguien sabe por que no funciona flash en xubuntu?
<xubuntu79w> necesito ver los videos y audios de una plataforma elearning, pero no me funcionan.
<xubuntu79w> creo que el problema puede ir por que no se me instalan los drivers de una ati raden 9200, pero no estoy seguro
<xubuntu79w> si voy a la página de adobe, me dice que está instalado correctamente
<merrick> instala chrome
<merrick> y sales de dudas
<xubuntu79w> ¿chrome me funcionará en el equipo? se trata de un equipo antiguo, y antes de xubuntu probé lubuntu, al instalar crhome me dijo que no lo soportaba y no lo podía ejecutar
<merrick> y en que quieres ver los videos entonces...
<merrick> instala midori... a ver que te dice
<xubuntu79w> en firefox, por ejemplo
<xubuntu79w> ¿midori?  eso que es?
<merrick> un navegador web como firefox y chrome
<xubuntu79w> ah, ok, ya lo he visto, lo intentaré.
<xubuntu79w> El problema es que la plataforma es de that's english, y usa tecnología flash para videos y audios
<xubuntu79w> pero si funciona midori, me parece genial
<xubuntu79w> esta tarde veré, a ver si hay suerte y funcionara
<xubuntu79w> Gracias
<merrick> xubuntu79w: aunque igual te hace falta instalar ese paquete -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<merrick> miratelo en casa esta tarde.
<Guest2110> hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de montaje a una usb de una distribucion linux?
<xubuntu79w> ese paquete creo que lo instalé, pero seguía sin funcionar, por eso pienso que pueda ser problema de los drivers ATI radeon 9200
<Guest2110> en una usb tengo dos particiones i las quiero desmontar con umount para asi instalar un  cdlife pero no me las desmonta que debo hacer?
<Guest2110> hago un lsblk -fm y me aparecen dos particiones en un mismo usb sdc1 y sdc2 hago un umount /dev/sdc1 && umount /dev/sdc2 pero al volver ha hacer lsblk -fm me siguen apareciendo las dos particiones
<Guest2110> alguien me puede ayudar?
<logos_> alguien sabe como hacer un dvdlife con un usb?
<logos_> me da error gparted ->El descriptor del controlador dice que el tamaño del bloque físico es de 2048 bytes, pero Linux dice que es de 512 bytes.
<Guest98204> como puedo hacer un usb-live apartir de una imagen iso?
<ElGatoSaez> ayuda porfavor
<ElGatoSaez> se me fue la luz de la pantalla
<ElGatoSaez> setpci no funciona
<ElGatoSaez> y cuando entro al modo seguro
<ElGatoSaez> funciona
<ElGatoSaez> le pongo el comando
<ElGatoSaez> y me dice que lib no ha podido entrar a no se que
<ElGatoSaez> porfavor alguien me podría ayudar
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Tengo un portátil, que ha empezado a fallar, me parecen como cortes verticales en la pantalla, como si de una televisión analógica sin señal se tratara
<Harpagornis> A alguien le ha pasado algo similar alguna vez?
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Xiguanda> hola
<Chuck_Norris> hola -.-
<Chuck_Norris> hello :p
<madcraft> buenas
<Chuck_Norris> hola madcraft -.-
<madcraft> que tal
<Chuck_Norris> bien! ¿tus cosas?
<madcraft> estudiando para el LPIC
<madcraft> jejeje
<Chuck_Norris> tenes por ahi el canal para chatear nontopics ?
<Chuck_Norris> era algo asi como #cafe :p
<madcraft> pues ni idea, es la primera vez que entro
<Chuck_Norris> =0 LPIC =0
<Chuck_Norris> es una licenciatura en Linux ¿cierto?
<madcraft> sip, un certificado
<Chuck_Norris> bien!
<Chuck_Norris> tenes el canal? era algo asi como:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<madcraft> la verdad es que no lo tengo
<Chuck_Norris> xD ok ok
<madcraft> pero voy a ver si averiguo algo
<madcraft> un saludo!
<Chuck_Norris> es que... estoy desde Polari, y no puedo ver el canal alternativo
<madcraft> yo acabo de instalar el weechat y todavia no se como funciona esto
<Chuck_Norris> ya lo encontre
<madcraft> guay
<Chuck_Norris> madcraft:  join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<madcraft> ok
<starex_rex> Buen día para todos
<starex_rex> vengo a molestar debido a una tarea que me han dejado en la universidad estoy buscando un colaborador del proyecto Ubuntu o que aporte de alguna manera al proyecto bueno no me tomen a mal es para hacerle una entrevista relacionada a la motivación que tiene frente a su particpacion en el proyecto de software libre
<jescobare> Hola
<jescobare> alguno de ustedes habla español?
<jescobare> los contacto porque necesito de su colaboración para realizar una entrevista para resolver un punto de una maestria de software libre
<jescobare> algún candidato que ayude para hecerle una pequeña entrevista
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-30
 * merrick  Jau!
<anikras> hola
<anikras> estoy intentando poner el color del prompt
<anikras> pero quiero que solo me salga esto en amarillo
<anikras> PS1="$PS1\$(parse_git_branch)"
<anikras> se que el color amarillo es este: Amarillo      1;33
<anikras> parse_git_branch es una funcion que tengo en .functions
<sagat> buenos dias
<sagat> buenos dias
<sagat> Cómo superviso mis equipos a la distancia usando ubuntu
<sagat> nadie aqui sabe nagios ??
<GridCube> !xvn
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'xvn'.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !ssh | sagat
<kubot> sagat: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sagat> thanks
<Shockwavedc> hola gente!
<Shockwavedc> Nagios sirve para ver a los usuarios ya sea en guindoux o linux  que páginas ven en internet=???
<fzeta> por?
<kmilogars> buenas
<Andres2> hola
<kmilogars> quien me puede ayudar con un proxy transpatente
<kmilogars> estoy creando uno con ipfire
<Andres2> tengo un problema con el grub
<kmilogars> el problema es que me bloquea todas las paginas de http
<Andres2> me sale un error /cow
<Andres2> y por otro lado ¿como puedo hacer para que el creador de disco de incio, me cree una version distinta? (añadir utilidades etc...)
<Andres2> failed to load COM32 file menu.c32
<Shockwavedc> buenas alguine sabe si nagios puede monitorear ususarios qu vean paginas web
<Shockwavedc> =?
<Andres2> no conozco exactamente nagios, pero si pone que es un motitoreador multi-protocolo donde esta http la respuesta a priori es "si puede".
<Andres2> No se exactamente que quieres hacer, aunque creo que esto se puede aproximar mas al control que creo que buscas http://www.fwbuilder.org/4.0/videos.shtml
<erAbuelo> hi
<Andres2> ha
<Andres2> :D
<erAbuelo> :)
<Andres2> por fin !! consegui hacer arrancar el live usb :D
<erAbuelo> si es muy facil, lo metes y arrancas xD
<Andres2> ja ja ja
<Andres2> no tanto
<Andres2> nadie me habia dicho que habia que copiar 3 ficheros a raiz del usb
<erAbuelo> :)
<Andres2> .... :D
<erAbuelo> ??
<erAbuelo> eso no es asi
<Andres2> te pego el bug.. y la solucion
<erAbuelo> si es un live cd, tiene que arrancar desde el CD, sin tocar el pc para nada
<erAbuelo> si ponlo, tengo curiosidad
<Andres2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256
<Andres2> estoy hablando de LIVE-USB , no de live-cd
<erAbuelo> es lo mismo
<Andres2> no
<erAbuelo> cambia el medio nada mas
<Andres2> lee el bug please
<Andres2> en live-cd no ocurre
<erAbuelo> lo he leido
<Andres2> se que me estas diciendo que la funcion y construccion es la "misma".. pero hay un bug
<erAbuelo> creo que el bug es cosa de unetbootin
<erAbuelo> no del live-usb
<Andres2> si claro
<erAbuelo> pero me extraña que a dia de hoy los live-cd de ubuntu no se puedan pasar a un usb simplemente con dd
<Andres2> no es de unetbootin, lo he hecho con el creador de discos de inicio, unetbootin no lo tengo instalado
<erAbuelo> sera algo parecido al unetbootin
<Andres2> estaba tratando de copiar al escritorio para ver como se llama el comando , pero no deja...
<Andres2> no me deja ver el nombre de consola....:(
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> yo es que los usb-live los hago a mano :)
<Andres2> ya me diras como
<Andres2> si al final todo este lio ha sido por instalar otro ubuntu mas... se me jodio el grub..
<erAbuelo> depende, a veces uso grub, otras syslinux, otras isolinux, depende
<Andres2> y todas las guias dicen que hay que hacerlo desde un live-XX
<Shockwavedc> ipfire eso para q serviría en una red q beneficios obtendría=??
<erAbuelo> yo las guias las uso cuando entiendo que hacen, de ahi aprovecho para mi caso particular, la mayoria son copia y pega de lo mismo
<erAbuelo> Shockwavedc: ni me suena
<Shockwavedc> jajaja tranquilo
<erAbuelo> un firewall, ya veo
<Shockwavedc> lo vi en un web de linux mientras buscaba otra cosa, pensé q seria bueno
<Andres2> tiene pinta por el nombre de un firewall
<erAbuelo> no es un firewall, es una distro
<erAbuelo> o eso parece
<Shockwavedc> seria bueno intalar un firewall en un server d ubuntu=?
<Andres2> joder otra vez... no me deja arrancar desde el live-usb
<erAbuelo> Shockwavedc: esta conecta a inet ?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> cualquier cosa conectada a inet deberia estar detras de un firewall, por lo menos
<Andres2> ahora me pone grub rescue> y a tocarse las narices . el mismo problema de antes
<Shockwavedc> si
<Shockwavedc> debo monitorear la red atarvés de ubuntu server
<Shockwavedc> asi q en esas estoy
<Shockwavedc> ya hice la nube
<Shockwavedc> open audit
<Shockwavedc> y zoneminder
<Shockwavedc> ahora necesito monitorear a los usurios ahber q hacen en la red
<erAbuelo> cochinadas, los users siempre hace cochinadas
<Andres2> shockwavedc esta buscando una aplicacion que pruebe el mal uso de las conexiones de internet por parte de los trabajadores de una empresa...
<erAbuelo> que pruebe ?
<Shockwavedc> wireshare se ve interesante andres2
<Shockwavedc> voy a probarlo y les cuento
<Andres2> para que existan repercusiones.... ¿comprendes? viajes a la calle , a por cafe.
<erAbuelo> ah
<Andres2> wireshack
<Andres2> creo...
<Andres2> pero solo servira de mineria de datos...
<Andres2> disculparme , tengo que reparar la red y ando con caidas cada 2x3
<gerardo_> Hola, buen día :)
<gerardo_> una pregunta rápida. tengo un ubuntu 14.04. tengo escritorios Unity y KDE, que pasa si en esta configuracion instalo ubuntu-gnome-desktop? se rompe algo o si funciona?
<gerardo_> Andres2, Por xperiencia propia si la red se te cae a cada rato, puede ser que sea una tarjeta de red en un equipo, acaban de instalar uno nuevo
<sanzante> gerardo_: en principio no debería haber conflicto con KDE, pero no sé qué tal se llevan Unity y Ubuntu Gnome
<gerardo_> sanzante - gracias por la respuesta, es lo que me temo un poco, Unity, sigue sin gustarme del todo, con KDE me he acomodado, pero quiero ver gnome, si no de plano regresar a mate
<gerardo_> sanzante : bueno, pues hare un conozilla antes, y a ver que pasa, por que no tengo ganas de instalar ubuntu-gnome y luego poner datos y demas, bueno falta de tiempo.
<gerardo_> Gracias, buen día
<erAbuelo> ciao
<gerardo_> Hola, nada más para comentarles, que clone el disco, ya instalé ubuntu-gnome-desktop y al aprecer no se rompio nada y sigue funcionando Unity, Gnome y Kde. Saludos buen día
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> alguien sabe si weechat tiene fichero .log de registro de conversaciones al estilo de konversation?
<GridCube> manue: creo que si no habilitas el registro no, pero la funcionalidad esta presente
<manue> GridCube: muchas gracias!! ya lo he encontrado, por defecto esta en ~/.weechat/logs
<manue> esta habilitado por defecto
<GridCube> :) que bien
<pacho> hola a todos
<pacho> soy Colombiano
<pacho> estudiante de un master de software libre de la UOC
<pacho> me pueden colaborar con unas preguntas con respecto al software libre
<manue> pacho: pregunta sin mas y alguien respondera si la sabe
<pacho> en que proyectos han colaborado
<wicope> hola, pacho, ¿Qué temario se imparte en un master de software libre? Si las transparencias son software libre porfavor ¿podríamos verlas?, Saludos
<pacho> wicope: En primer semestre estoy viendo
<pacho> M2.150 Administración de sistemas GNU/Linux (primer semestre) y M2.101 Introducción al software libre (primer semestre)
<wicope> pacho: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.es.html https://www.gnu.org/ https://www.gnu.org/software/software.html https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<pacho> wicope: gracias por los enlaces
<pacho> wicope: puedo hacerte las preguntas
<wicope> pacho: estudio ahora, no estoy para preguntas, lo siento, pregunta en el canal u otros canales, .. animo
<pacho> wicope: tranquilo gracias :D
<pacho> colaboradores de proyectos, que motivaciones los han llevado a contribuir con el software libre
<manue> la curiosidad
<Guest44622> Hola a todos. como puedo hacer un script autoejecutable al iniciar sesion con poderes de sudo?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<Guest44622> quiero que cuando inicie el sistema se ejecute este comando
<Guest44622> sudo nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DFP-1: 1280x720 {ViewPortOut=1184x666+48+27, ViewPortIn=1184x666 }"
<mimecar> ¿no puedes configurarlo en Xorg?
<Guest44622> no se como seria eso
<Guest44622> es que resulta que cada vez que enciendo el pc tengo que hacer un reset a la pantalla desde nvidia setting para que se vaya el underscan
<mimecar> cuando lanzas nvidia-settings tendrías que poder grabar la configuración para el siguiente arranque
<mimecar> no te deja?
<Guest44622> si se guarda el tamaño pero sige saliendo el underscan
<Guest44622> el escritorio tiene el tamaño de la pantalla pero cuando muevo el raton hacia el lado derecho aparece una franja negra donde no accede el raton
<pacho> manue: Hola puedo hacerte otras preguntas con respecto al software libre
<mimecar> Guest44622, http://askubuntu.com/questions/270049/how-to-run-a-command-at-login
<pacho> alguna mujer para hacerle una preguntas con respecto al software libre
<Guest44622> mimeca e viso esa pagina y sigo sin saber hacerlo. Porcierto no tengo la carpeta.profile que se necesita para hacer eso
<mimecar> si no tienes la carpeta oculta, la creas
<pacho> soy estudiante de la UOC, estoy haciendo un trabajo que requiere software libre
<mimecar> pacho, si la duda no tiene relación con Ubuntu, pasa al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Guest44622> este seria el comando que tengo que poner para hacer un script con sudo?
<Guest44622> ssh -f user@example.com -L 54321:example.com:54321 -N
<mimecar> Guest44622, no
<Guest44622> perdona pero no se como hacerlo. Me gustaria hacer el script con el comando que escribi anteriormente?
<pacho> bueno, entendido gracias
<Guest44622> creo que eso solucionaria mi problema
<mimecar> Guest44622, te vas a conectar por ssh a tu propio equipo?
<Guest44622> yo no porque?
<Guest44622> el comando al que me refiero es este
<mimecar>  ssh -f user@example.com -....
<Guest44622> sudo nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DFP-1: 1280x720 {ViewPortOut=1184x666+48+27, ViewPortIn=1184x666 }"
<Guest44622> ese es el que quiero poner en el script
<mimecar> Guest44622, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu y de los drivers de Nvidia estás usando?
<mimecar> puedes activar el bit setuid pero es peligroso
<Guest44622> 343.22
<mimecar> la aplicación se ejecutaría como root
<Guest44622> lo de hacer el script no es posible?
<mimecar> es posible aunque deberías ponerlo en el arranque del servidor gráfico
<mimecar> no de tu usuario
<Guest44622> quiro esa accion no quiero iniciar sesion como root
<mimecar> ... que se ejecute como root no quiere decir que inicies sesión como root
<Guest44622> y omo haria eso?
<mimecar> http://www.alvarolara.com/2013/03/20/ejecutar-un-script-al-iniciar-sesion-en-ubuntu/
<Guest44622> ok voy a mirar
<mimecar> el driver gráfico debería hacer todos los cambios en el sistema
<mimecar> ¿quieres el driver privativo por alguna razón?
<Guest44622> el driver me da igual yo solo quiero que al iniciar el pc no tenga que hacer un reset a la pantalla
<mimecar> ¿el driver que usa Ubuntu de serie tiene ese problema?
<Guest44622> esa pagina ya la habia visto pero no tengo claro en que parte del script tengo que poner el comando que quiero
<Guest44622> el de ubuntu lo tiene al contrario que seria en vez de underscan es overscan
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Guest44622> que quiere decir que la pantalla no sale al completo porque los bordes  desaparecen
<Guest44622> ayer actualice a 14.10 pero con la 14.04 tambien me pasaba
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿que parte de añadir el script no entiendes del enlace que he puesto?
<Guest44622> entre que lineas coloco mi comando? y si tengo que quitar alguna almoadilla de ese script
<mimecar> "La forma más fácil y sencilla es editar el fichero rc.local y añadir la instrucción sh, es decir, la encargada de ejecutarlo después de los comentarios, pero antes del ‘exit 0′."
<mimecar> sigue el ejemplo
<Guest44622> gracias por tu ayuda vere lo que puedo hacer pero me parece super complicado poder ver mi pc como un pc digno
<mimecar> si el driver de tu tarjeta gráfica no está bien preparado
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglarlo tu
<mimecar> eso o te creas un lanzador que lance el script preguntando el password
<Guest44622> ok voy a intentarlo
<miguel> lo e hecho pero me da unos pantallazos muy raros
<mimecar> define"raros"
<Guest77573> tiene microortes
<Xiguanda> holas
<Pezcao> Hola buenos días, acabo de cambiar la BOARD de mi Pc de SOoC Intel a AMD y no me detecta la LAN, ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<bisu> hola
<bisu> tengo un proplema y es que no se meten datos de php a mysql
<bisu> da igual la sintaxis
<bisu> hola?
<NePtUnO> bisu:  ten paciencia porque a veces la gente tarda en responder
<bisu> okay
<bisu> las letras rojas significa enfado o llamar la atencion en plan enfado o solo para resaltar
<NePtUnO> que letras rojas?
<bisu> cuando mandastes el mensje me sale en rojo
<bisu> igual que otras personas en otros lugares
<NePtUnO> eso es la configuración de el chat que estas usando, no se si usas un cliente irc o algo asi, a mi las letras me salen blancas
<bisu> pues no se por ejemplo me sale negro pero a veces salen rojas
<NePtUnO> pues no se, eso depende de lo que estes usando para chatear
<bisu> bueno no se si leistes mi pregunta
<NePtUnO> si, la lei pero yo no puedo ayudarte, no entoendo de esas cosas
<bisu> a okay
<bisu> oye si quisiera borrar los paquetes y todo lo que instalo el primer momento
<bisu> de php mysql y apache
<bisu> cual es la sintaxis o como lo hago
<bisu> me refiero a del todo sin dejar nada
<bisu> para volver a instalar como si fuera la primera vez
<NePtUnO> creo que es sudo purge y el nombre del paquete pero no te se decir con certeza, no soy informatico y se muy pocas cosas
<bisu> deja rastro
<bisu> vale gracias
<bisu> tienes idea de eclipse y android
<NePtUnO> ok ,siento no ser de mucha ayuda
<NePtUnO> de eclipse nada, de android depende porque si es de trastear en el sistema no
<bisu> no si se agradece que alguien muestre su existencia
<bisu> depende es que el emulador de progreso falla cuando pongo editText
<NePtUnO> escribi por lo menos para que veas que no estas solo jajaja es que a mi tambien me pasa que entrar y que no te diga nadie nada pues es una putada
<bisu> y el compilador no lo reconoce
<NePtUnO> ah ok, yo de eso no se, ahora si fuese algo de rootear o cambiar roms eso si me gusta hacerlo
<bisu> estas en el ubuntu cafe?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-31
<sml> que onda
<sml> esta muerto o que?
<sml> busco ayuda
<sml> alguien me la ofrece?
<sml> ayuda
<sml> alguien experimentado que me ayude
<jhon> si
<jhon> que necesitas
<sml> tengo un problema con el flash player
<sml> en firefox
<sml> se ve lento
<sml> soy nuevo recien lo reemplace de windows
<sml> asi que no se como va o si puedo instalar algun otro plugin
<sml> que sea libre
<sml> o no se
<jhon> instale chrome este ya tiene todos los complementos instalados
 * merrick  Jau!
<successus> salud
 * merrick  Buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<porrontho> Hola buenas tardes
<porrontho> hace poco perdi el acceso a ubuntu mediante unity
<porrontho> sabriais como se repara
<porrontho> volviendo a instalar ubuntu perderia datos de programas?
<kal_cividFajdidg> hi, problemas para configurar vidalia, alguien sabe hacerlo? me ayuda, alguna guia?
 * merrick  buenas tardes/noches
<successus> salud
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-01
 * merrick  B.días!! && http://ow.ly/DEYMN 
<successus> salud
 * merrick  b.días!?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * merrick  bye!!
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> hi
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-02
<[|HuGO|]> hola me pueden ayudar?
<[|HuGO|]> me pueden ayudar?
<Talsino_> hola a todos..
<[|HuGO|]> di un update y al reiniciar quedo ubuntu por defecto... sin los iconos ni el theme que tenia
<[|HuGO|]> y al intentar cambiarlo no me deja
<Talsino_> Amigos...alguien que me pueda responder una consulta..
<[|HuGO|]> cual es?
<Talsino_> tengo ubuntu 14.04, y me acabode instalar un widget de concky, muy bonito, pero quisiera saber si se puede hacer algo que en el muestra,,,,que es mostrar los 5 o 6 procesos que estan en ejecucion y que consumen mas mamoria.
<Talsino_> pero que los muestre en tiempo real.
<[|HuGO|]> tienes que modificar el conkyrc
<[|HuGO|]> los segundos de refresco
<Talsino_> pero se puede hacer algo mas manual en un terminal por serparado??
<Talsino_> ya que el widget es lindo, pero tiene info que no necesito, y me gustaria hacerlo y ponerlo en un terminal en el escritorio
<Talsino_> intente copiar el codido del conky, sacando solo lo de los procesos, y pegado en un .sh, pero no me funca
<roger_35> .
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde
<llech> hola
<llech> alguien ha utilizxado ubuntu phone ?
<llech> adios muy buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Uefi_loader> <Hola, ¿hay alguna distribucion de ubuntu cuyo sistema de arranque se instale en sistemas Uefi contra la instalacion de otros sistemas operativos?
<Uefi_loader> umm debe ser que soy el unico que tiene una computadora con sistema de arranque uefi , que especial debo de ser...
<merrick> si hay mucha gente especial... pero se les llama de otra forma.
<erAbuelo> xD
<Uefi_loader> entonces por eso mismo me vendiero esa misma computadora con cargador uefi freake
<Uefi_loader> ahora ya entiendo el porqué me endosaron esa compu
<Uefi_loader> me vendieron una computadora para uso exclusivo de un solo sistema operativo y no me hicieron un gran descuento que timo he recibido
<merrick> Uefi_loader: leete esto -> http://www.euskoware.com/tutoriales/instalar-ubuntu-UEFI/
<Uefi_loader> no yo como usuario que compra un ordenador bien caro no tengo que leer nada solo instalar la distro de linux y a empezar a usarla pero el uefi no me deja y eso no se hace con un usuario basico lego en informatica como la mayoria del planeta
<merrick> Haberlo comprado sin SO, como hace mucha gente.
<erAbuelo> si es un ordenador caro, pidelo con linux instalado y listo
<Uefi_loader> no me ofrecieron esa posibilidad y donde lo compre todos los venden con win8 y el que me gustaba por precio y prestaciones todo en conjunto tenia el win8
<erAbuelo> pues en esos casos, lo primero es preguntar y luego comprar
<erAbuelo> de todos modos creo que ubuntu se puede instalar sin problema en uefi
<Uefi_loader> claro tambien le podria haber preguntado al dependiente si le podia instalar macos x y android pc nativo  y entoces si que me hubiera tachado y con creces de raro o especial xd
<Uefi_loader> una cosa es que ubuntu se instale con uefi en el disco duro y otra que el uefi permita arrancarlo sin eliminarle el grub que instala ubuntu
<Uefi_loader> si los mejores hackers del mundo proceden de linux que hagan distros de linux para hackear los sistemas uefi de forma automatica e instalarles las distros sin mas
<Uefi_loader> linux is easy
<Uefi_loader> eso dicen
<erAbuelo> esa no es la filosofia linux, la filosofia linux es si quieres algo lo haces
<Uefi_loader> si quieres algo el uefi del monopolio poderoso de la competencia te doblegara hacia sus interes mas inconfesables
<Uefi_loader> yo me quedo al final con ese hecho mas realista
<Uefi_loader> eso si los desarrolladores de linux no lo parchean o solucionan
<erAbuelo> esta lloviendo
<Uefi_loader> pero ya tardan en hacerlo cuando lo consigan sladra no el uefi sino el Hifi
<Uefi_loader> y ya sera el colmo
<erAbuelo> y ademas bajo la temperatura
<erAbuelo> parece que va hacer un mal dia
<Uefi_loader> siempre realaja mucho hablar de cosas tan banales como el tiempo biene bien hacerlo
<Uefi_loader> continuamente estan sacando versiones de ubuntu y de distribuciones de linux y nunca abordan un tema tan importante como el escollo de instalar ubuntu en computadoras uefi  sin problemas tal y como se hacia antes
<Uefi_loader> porque yo no he comprado una computadora marca microsoft de hardware cerrado sino una computadora para dejarme hacer
<Uefi_loader> y no me deja hacer una instalacion de linux o ubuntu en la computadora como se hacia antes
<erAbuelo> a comer !!!
<Uefi_loader> buen provecho
<erAbuelo> gracias
<Uefi_loader> no hay de que yo en cambio seguire comiendome el coco de el por qué no puedo instalar ubuntu en mi computadora  esto me tiene rayado
 * merrick  buenas y tal
<everbill> buenas
<everbill> alguien conoce una distribucion a pura terminal pero para el usuario final?
<everbill> osea que no traiga X
<mimecar> everbill, Ubuntu Server
<everbill> y tenga una suite de programas para usar en el terminal
<everbill> wo mimecar
<everbill> pero hay que instalar todo a mano :|
<mimecar> como en cualquier distribución que no tenga entorno gráfico
<everbill> yo pensaba en algo mas amigable para el usuario
<everbill> como si fueran una especie de menus virtuales
<mimecar> tienes aplicaciones de consola "gráficas" en modo texto
<everbill> lei que existe por ejemplo sc, que es una hoja de calculo para terminal
<successus> everbill: yo uso archlinux
<mimecar> pero vas a tener que trabajar un poco
<successus> y de casa viene sin X
<successus> si quieres se las pones y si no nada
<everbill> es algo como inx
<successus> aaaaaa vale
<everbill> pero parece que ya no le dan continuidad
<successus> tu quieres poner awesome o i3wm
<successus> o algo asi no?
<successus> que sea amigable pero sin X
<everbill> deja ver
<everbill> no estoy seguro que son
<successus> son windows manager
<successus> usan X
<successus> pero no tiene desktop
<successus> te va genial si la maquina es de pocos recursos
<successus> pero no es terminal
<successus> puedes ejecutar lo que quieras, firefox, midori...
<successus> lo que quieras
<successus> pero con un minimo de recursos
<everbill> es como openbox?
<mimecar> y con un servidor gráfico...
<successus> menos recursos
<successus> creo recordar que al arrancar me gastaba 100 mb de ram
<everbill> sip suena parecido a openbox
<everbill> pero por ejemplo yo e usado elinks por terminal
<everbill> un navegador web
<everbill> sin necesidad de X
<successus> ahi ya no llego
<everbill> o la hoja de calculo sc que tambien es en terminal...
<everbill> es algo asi como volver a los tiempos de msdos
<successus> ya vo
<successus> veo
<successus> hombre....
<successus> como dicen
<everbill> pero no encuentro una distro dedicada a eso...
<mimecar> te vale cualquier distribución
<mimecar> successus, has activado la protección del canal, espera 1 minuto ;)
<successus> cualquier distribucion sin X y luego le pones lo que quieras
<everbill> ummm
<successus> total... "todo es linux"
<Xiguanda> holassss
<everbill> sera crear los menus yo mismo en C para llamar las aplicaciones... y crear un .sh que instale automaticamente los paquetes
<successus> te da igual meter sc en ubuntu server, que en arch linux que en debian server......
<everbill> :(
<mimecar> para que quieres crear scripts de instalación de paquetes
<mimecar> si ya tienes apt?
<everbill> por eso
<mimecar> lo mismo que programarte los menús
<everbill> tengo una idea
<everbill> imaginate :D
<mimecar> reinventar la rueda varias veces?
<everbill> un linux a puro terminal que sea facil para todo el mundo
<everbill> xD
<everbill> has probado freetos?
<mimecar> cuando el usuario quiera ver Flash o Youtube qué harías?
<everbill> perdon
<everbill> freedos?
<everbill> ummm
<merrick> xD, te vas a conectar al facebook con elinks ?
<everbill> xD
<successus> xD
<successus> la idea que tu tienes creo que es awesome
<everbill> mandame un link porque google me salta con cosas raras >:|
<everbill> ya lo vi
<everbill> >:
<everbill> >:|  pa eso mejor instalo lxde
<everbill> xD
<mimecar> no decías que no querías servidor gráfico?
<successus_> http://i3wm.org/screenshots/
<everbill> para lo de flash seguro abra algun programa que tradusca los pixeles de video a algun caracter ascii
<successus_> justo me cai xD
<mimecar> everbill, con lo cerrado que es Flash lo veo complicado
<successus_> ese lo tengo yo, lo estuve usando un tiempo
<successus_> pero vamos busca windows managers....
<successus_> tienes mil
<merrick> tiene buena pinta successus_  :)
<successus_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/window_manager
<successus_> ahi tienes mil
<everbill> pero
<successus_> awesome es de los conocidos
<everbill> un windows manager usa X no?
<successus_> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<successus_> si usa X
<successus_> que remedio
<successus_>     Bspwm — bspwm is a tiling window manager that represents windows as the leaves of a full binary tree. It has support for EWMH and multiple monitors, and is configured and controlled through messages.
<successus_> algo asi buscas tu me parece, ahi tienes una lista con los "tiling" vamos los que menos recursos gastan
<successus_> y no es una lista de todos, es una lista de los conocidos o los que vendran en los repositorios, seguro que hay mas, pero a saber si tienen avandonados sus proyectos o que
<everbill> ummm
<everbill> bspwm se ve atractivo
<everbill> mira estos
<everbill> no necesitan X
<everbill> http://www.howtogeek.com/114582/2-alternatives-to-gnu-screen-for-linux-terminal-multitasking/
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato
<everbill> me enamore de dvtm
<everbill> mimecar crees que sea posible que un usuario normal logre usar la terminal sin dificultades?
<everbill> >:D tengo un sueno ya
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-26
<dixson-canaima41> Buenas, alguien sabe como hacer una copia de ubuntu 14.04 con todas las aplicaciones instalada, para instalarla en otra pc?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<mauriencoma> buenas
<noseasasi> :)
<cuatrero> Buenos dias
<cuatrero> alguien que me pueda orientar en el trabajo de interfases Mackie y Ubuntustudio?
<successus> salud o/
 * Elmonoxxx slaps Drwd around a bit with a large fishbot
<Drwd> Hola mono
<Elmonoxxx> hola Drwd, gracias por unirme jojoo
<Drwd> Mono lol
<Drwd> Te presento a mimecar
<Elmonoxxx> mimecar? es un bot o es alguien real? jaja ya no se sabe con vos
<mimecar> este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> sólo hay un bot para gestionar el canal
<Drwd> Bueno, parece androide pero es real.
<Elmonoxxx> capaz es un bot y quiere decir eso para aparentar que no es un bot.. quien sabe? jaja ---  Hola Mimecar, ungusto
<drwd> #ubuntu-touch
<drwd> #ubuntu-phone-es
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-27
<dixson-canaima41> buenas amigos, saben que me desintale libreoffice y lo volvi a instalar desde la terminal pero ahora me aparece sin tema
<abuelosamor> hola mi  rey ¿como estan ?abues bien en casita...
<abuelosamor> hla mi rey  ¿como estan ?abus bien en casita...
<abuelosamor> te amoooo
<abuelosamor> :-*
<abuelosamor> :-*te amooo
<abuelosamor> holaaa
<elmago> buenas tardes, alguien me podria ayudar? actualice ubuntu 15.04 a ubuntu 15.10 y ahora no carga, se quedo en un loop infinito en el logo de ubuntu
<salapin> buenas tardes amigos
<salapin> alguien me puede invitar para entrar al canal #kubuntu-es
<mimecar> salapin, no te puede invitar nadie
<mimecar> porque redirecciona a este canal
<salapin> estoy usando
<salapin> kubuntu 15.10
<salapin> con plasma 5
<mimecar> no importa
<arp-> //part
<Elmonoxxx> Buenas a todos! Quisieroa saber si me pueden ayudar en algo. Ayer instalé Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf, quisiera saber como puedo hacer para configurar el microfono de mis auriculares (los de mi celular Samsung) para que no se escuche un ruido de fondo constante, no interfiere en lo que digo, pero es molesto para quien me escucha ya que el microfonoq ue me viene incorporado en la laptop es pésimo. Desde ya, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-28
<andchat007> Hola
<Elmonoxxx> hoa and!
<Elmonoxxx> hola a tout le monde!!
<andchat007> Elmonoxxx que pasa
<andchat007> Lokura
<andchat007> Como ondas
<Elmonoxxx> el formato de este chat me hace acordar al ICQ jajaja ojo, no soy tan viejo
<guampa> irc es mas viejo que icq :P
<Elmonoxxx> sisi debe ser por eso, irc es del 98'  e icq es del 2000 por ahi
<guampa> irc nacio en los 80
<Elmonoxxx> esto es lo que dice wikipedia sobre la creación de IRC "IRC was created by Jarkko Oikarinen in August 1988 to replace a program called MUT (MultiUser Talk) on a BBS called OuluBox in Finland. Oikarinen found inspiration in a chat system known as Bitnet Relay, which operated on the BITNET."
<Elmonoxxx> y ya se que Wikipedia no es una fuente 100%  confiable
<ivedci89> hola uso ubuntu 14 y tengo un usuario estandar el cual alguna vez configure para que inicie sesion sin introducir contraseña., ahora quiero que ubuntu si le pida contraseña y no puedo prové desde configuraciones y todo marca como si fuera a pedir contraseña pero a la hora de... a penas seleccionas el usuario estandar inicia sesion sin pedirla.
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<salapin> Buenas alguien puede ayudarme con plasma 5 kde estoy en kubuntu
<sanzante> tu pregunta a ver
<salapin> pues esto es nuevo para mi.. soy un desastre, no veo los thumbails de los videos, imagenes, etc. Quiero abrir directorios con doble click pero en las opciones de navegación de dolphin no aparece dicha opcion y asi para empezar eso es lo que me gustaria resolver lo antes posible
<mimecar> el doble click es una opción de KDE, no de Dolphin
<mimecar> y los thurmbails tienes que activarlo en Dolphin
<salapin> están activados , en vista previa, pero nada
<salapin> los de video no me aparecen
<mimecar> ¿y las imágenes?
<salapin> las imagenes la verdad que ni lo he constatado, voy a mirarlo
<sanzante> mimecar ha hablado sabiamente
<mimecar> KDE es cómodo pero hay que configurarlo
<mimecar> vengo en un rato
<salapin> las imágenes si  mimecar-cena
<salapin> estoy siguiendo tutoriales de un tal Benjamin que aparece en el primer posicionamiento de google si escribes que hacer despues de instalar kubuntu 14.04
<salapin> en el buscador, pero han cambiado las cosas
<salapin> y bueno... para que contar!!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<sanzante> salapin: te sale la opción de ver previos de ǘideo en eldolphin?
<salapin> nop
<salapin> y eso que instale el paquete
<sanzante> te falta algúnpaquete que te da los previos
<sanzante> en mi casop arecer ser mplayer
<sanzante> pero estoy en KDE4
<salapin> instale el paquete ffmpegthumbs
<salapin> pero nada no me aparece ninguna opcion en dolphin para ver eso
<salapin> quiero decir
<salapin> en vista previa me apaerece imagenes, texto, etc pero de video no hay  nada
<sanzante> quizá tengas que reinciar la sesión para que lo pille
<sanzante> o reinciar dolphin
<salapin> ya lo he hecho
<salapin> y nada
<sanzante> la sesión o dolphin?
<salapin> el equipo
<salapin> jeje
<salapin> asi ambas cosas
<sanzante> pues no sabría decirte entonces
<salapin> por otro lado... el tipo de letra que tiene por defecto kde os mola? a mi me gusta quizá algo pequeña, lo digo por si me aconsejais alguna que quede mejor y tal
<salapin> plasma
<salapin> xD
<sanzante> a mi no me disgusta, pero solo he usado KDE5 en una máquina virtual antes de pasarlo a la máquina principal
<salapin> porque sanzante
<sanzante> por que lo pruebo en una máquina virtual?
<salapin> yo es que no podias con el gris ese de dolphim
<salapin> me mataba la interfaz,
<salapin> ahora lo han puesto más "bonito"
<salapin> :P
<sanzante> ah
<sanzante> bueno
<sanzante> tienes qt-curve
<sanzante> te lo deja como quieras
<sanzante> desde cualquier windows pasando por un monton de otras presets y hasta lo puedes dejar como un mac
<sanzante> elpoder de la configuración
<salapin> sanzante,  me aconsejarias volver a kubuntu 14.04 y me deshago de
<salapin> 15.10
<salapin> o tiro adelante con 15.10
<sanzante> pues depende... yo sigo en la 14.10 porque mi equipo es mi herramienta de trabajo, tnego demasiads cosas que tengo que asegurarme que funcionan antes de dar el salto, que además implica otros 5 equipos de desarrollo de mis compañeros
<sanzante> no me la puedo jugar
<sanzante> ahora
<sanzante> si simplemente te resultan incómodas algunas cosas yo tiraría con la 15.10
<sanzante> irá mejorando y piensa que no solo tienes los paquetes del escritorio, todo el sistema es un año más avanzado
<salapin> voy a meterle la 14.04 que tiene más tutoriales y demás. gracias por toda la info
<salapin> luego entro
<salapin> hasta luego
<sanzante> de nada
<mimecar> salapin, seguro que quieres poner la 14.04?
<sanzante> por lo menos 14.10
<mimecar> la 14.10 no tiene soporte
<salapin> porque lo dices mimecar
<mimecar> la versión de KDE de la 14.04 es bastante antigua
<salapin> cul te pondrias tu
<mimecar> ¿cuál tienes ahora?
<salapin> kubuntu 15.10
<mimecar> quedate con esa
<salapin> por?
<mimecar> es la última versión estable y tiene aplicaciones actualizadas
<salapin> pero el soporte caduco en seis meses
<mimecar> en ese tiempo ya habrá salido la siguiente LTS
<salapin> voy a ver que hago, ahora os informo jeje
<salapin> un abrazo y gracias chicos/as por vuestra ayuda
<sanzante> je, espero que se arreglen los de Kubuntu y Ubuntu y efectivamente haya otra LTS y muchas más
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-29
<c0cl4> Hola alquien que me ayude
<nahuelon> hola buen dia , tengo un problema para formatear un usb a fat32, gparted no me lo detecta. algun otro programa o recomendacion para arreglarlo . muchas gracias
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<darthjessan> Hola a todos
<nahuelon> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con gparted ? muchas gracias
<nahuelon> tengo que formatear un pen drive, pero g parted no me lo ubica
<nahuelon> hay otro programa parecido ?
<nahuelon> gracias
<waflessnet> nahuelon,  o*
<waflessnet> o/
<waflessnet> nahuelon, fdisk - l lo encuentra ?
<nahuelon> si exelente
<nahuelon> no lo podia ubicar en castellano
<nahuelon> perfecto
<nahuelon> pero me da error al formatear el volumen
<nahuelon> en el formato rapido
<nahuelon> http://pastebin.com/pmAHJjc2
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<usuario> hola mundo
<usuario> el writer en ubuntu 14.04 se cuelga cuando intento copiar un bloque de texto
<usuario> me dijeron que es por el wi-fi
<usuario> tiene sentido eso?
<ivedci89> usuario:  explicate mejor
<ivedci89> eso de copiar... desarrolla
<usuario> comienzo a seleccionar un bloque de texto y se bloquea.
<usuario> el mouse se mueve pero si clico en algo no hace nada
<usuario> entonces tengo que hacer el ctrl-alt print reisub
<m3n3chm0> usuario no debería
<m3n3chm0> qué version de libreoffice usas ¿?
<m3n3chm0> estoy usando la 5
<m3n3chm0> y va bien
<m3n3chm0> mira cual usas uBOTu-fr
<m3n3chm0> usuario
<usuario> 4.2.8.2
<m3n3chm0> prueba a instalar la 5 desde ppa
<m3n3chm0> usuario lee http://goo.gl/fTV0ub
<usuario> ok tengo que desisntalar antes la 4.2?
<m3n3chm0> no
<m3n3chm0> haz esos pasos y ya se actualizará el solito
<m3n3chm0> prueba si te pasa lo mismo con esa versión..
<usuario> gracias
<usuario> alguen me puede decir cual sería el log de error para mirar a ver si entiendo porque se cuelga?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<usuario> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿actualizada?
<usuario> si
<mimecar> ¿el ordenador se apaga solo cuando tiene mucha carga de trabajo?
<kanja_> Hola a todo, quería preguntarles si alguno tuvo alguna experiencia en el armado de RAID1 con 2 discos en la instalación de ubuntu
<usuario> no. nunca
<mimecar> ¿qué programa te falla usuario ?
<kanja_> es decir, el SO quede dentro del raid
<usuario> writer
<mimecar> ¿estás usando la versión de Writer de los repositorios o de un PPA?
<usuario> repositorios
<mimecar> lanza writer desde la consola y comprueba si te salen mensajes de error
<mimecar> otra opción es crear un usuario nuevo y ver si te pasa el mismo problema
<usuario> el comando writer no existe, cual es?
<usuario> voy a probar creando otro usuario como dices
<mimecar> el programa no se llama writer...
<mimecar> pertenece al libreoffice
<m3n3chm0> usuario libreoffice --writter
<usuario> lowriter no da ningun error...
<usuario> hola
<MarioMey> Hola. Estoy queriendo usar "case" en un script. Necesito que detecte una palabra más una letra en particular. Por ejemplo, si yo escribo "natanc" o "juanac" quiero que sepa que escribió algo antes de la letra "c".
<MarioMey> Yo pensé que podía hacerlo así:
<MarioMey> *c)
<MarioMey> Pero no, no funciona así.
<GastonBorys> en bash?
<GastonBorys> podes comparar expresiones regulares igual me parece que "case" no es lo que tenes que utilizar
<GastonBorys> no uso bash a ese nivel pero debe haber algo que te permita encontrar la letra "c" y tomar el contenido entre el comienzo y la letra "c" para mostrarlo
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: te muestro cómo es el script?
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: http://www.pasteall.org/61935/bash
<MarioMey> Acá http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html muestran un uso así:
<MarioMey> [1-6]*)
<MarioMey> Para evaluar un resultado de
<MarioMey> df -h | awk '{print $5}' | grep % | grep -v Use | sort -n | tail -1 | cut -d "%" -f1 -
<MarioMey> Por eso me imaginé usar el asterisco... pero quiero ponerlo al principio.
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> mm
<GastonBorys> pasa que * no entra en expresiones regulares
<GastonBorys> con ^ es lo que comienza con...
<GastonBorys> yo no ando bien con expresiones regulares
<GastonBorys> quizás alguien del canal puede decirnos como sería la expresión regular finalizada en C
<GastonBorys> sería algo así por lo que dice el tuto
<GastonBorys> $c
<GastonBorys> proba cambiar el * por el $
<GastonBorys> a ver voy a hacer una prueba mientras
<MarioMey> A ver...
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: no, no funciona.
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> esperame
<GastonBorys> MarioMey: http://www.pasteall.org/61936/bash
<GastonBorys> espero que te sirva
<GastonBorys> igual no se como vas a hacer para meter un case
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: pensé en una solución más simple. Mis conocimientos de bash son muy acotados.
<MarioMey> Si uso ese script, tengo que ponerme un buen rato a entender cómo usarlo.
<GastonBorys> no
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> es así
<GastonBorys> eso es un ejemplo
<GastonBorys> vamos por lineas
<GastonBorys> args="$#" es para saber los parámetros del script
<GastonBorys> al menos yo lo uso para eso
<GastonBorys> regexp="c\>"
<GastonBorys> es tu expresión regular
<GastonBorys> es con lo que vos comparas una cadena para ver en que termina
<GastonBorys> ok?
<GastonBorys> el resto son todas condiciones
<GastonBorys> $1 es el parámetro uno del script
<GastonBorys> por ejemplo
<GastonBorys> si el script se llama pepe
<GastonBorys> ./pepe pepita
<GastonBorys> no muestra nada
<GastonBorys> ./pepe pepitac
<GastonBorys> te va a mostar "Resultado: pepitac"
<GastonBorys> ok?
<GastonBorys> no tiene mucha ciencia
<GastonBorys> según tu script necesitas un a expresión para evaluar las finalizadas en c y las finalizadas en t creo que era
<GastonBorys> entonces
<GastonBorys> regexp1="c\>"
<GastonBorys> regexp2="t\>"
<GastonBorys> después cambias las condiciones para que según el parámetro que pasas tome la expresión 1 o 2
<GastonBorys> o podes hacer una condicion para regexp1 y otra para regexp2
<MarioMey> Gastón, voy a guardar esta conversación para verlo más tarde. Gracias.
<GastonBorys> yo no se como se usaría case en bash porque no lo use jamas. normalmente cuando uso bash es para algo puntual para algún cron o para hacer una tarea puntual que es bastante básica como copiar, hacer backups, rsync restaurar backups etc, para el resto uso python o php en la consola dependiendo lo que necesite
<GastonBorys> bueno MarioMey espero que te sirva
<MarioMey> Porque ahora estoy intentando entender un código que hace meses que no toco... y me está doliendo la cabeza con eso.
<MarioMey> Gracias de nuevo.
<GastonBorys> ;)
<salapin> Buenas noches a todos
<salapin> estoy personalizando los colores de las aplicaciones
<salapin> en kubuntu
<salapin> todo bastante way me   está quedando
<salapin> pero quisiera
<salapin> saber porque no lo encuentro
<salapin> donde debo buscar cuando abrimos el menu de kde (lo que es inicio en windows, vaya)
<salapin> al pasar por encima el raton me gustaria que se viese las opciones marcadas en naranja
<salapin> pero estoy proabando    y no lo encuentro
<salapin> sanzante,
<salapin> como va eso
<salapin> al final instale kubuntu 14.04
<sanzante> viejo pero funcional
<salapin> estoy cambiando el los colres y tal no me gusta el color gris de las aplicaciones
<salapin> prefiero un color mas azulito o tal
<salapin> pero no encuentro para cambiar el color al pasar por encima de una opcion del menu de kde (lo que e sinicio en windows, vaya)
<sanzante> hay una pantalla de configuración de colores
<sanzante> en el centro del control
<sanzante> quizá ahí puedas
<sanzante> de todas formas yome pondría qt-curve
<sanzante> que cambia al aspecto de las aplicaciones
<salapin> pero requiere de muchos conocimientos, no'
<salapin> ¿??????
<sanzante> no que yo recuerde
<sanzante> instalar y jugar con las opciones
<sanzante> instala un paquete que se llama kwin-style-qtcurve
<sanzante> y leugo vete  a Preferencias > Apariencia de las aplicaciones > Estilo y en la pestaña Aplicaciones selecciona Qt Curve en Estilo de los elementos gráficos
<sanzante> a la dercha hayu unbotón Configurar, ahípuedes tirare horas jugando con las settings :D
<sanzante> aunque viene con varios preets
<salapin> voy a ver
<sanzante> presets
<salapin> sanzante,  donde me debería aparecer el paquete instalado
<salapin> no lo encuentro en ninguna categoria
<sanzante> instalado? o dices dodne para marcarlo para instalar?
<salapin> digo kwin-style-qtcurve
<sanzante> por lo que veo es mejor el paquete es qtcurve
<sanzante> el que te he dicho es solo parte
<sanzante> aptitude install qtcurve (como root)
<sanzante> o con sudo
<salapin> ya instalado
<sanzante> y no te sale qtcurve en Preferencias > Apariencia de las aplicaciones > Estilo > Aplicaciones ?
<salapin>  si
<sanzante> te sale o no te sale?
<salapin> si si
<salapin> todo en inglés
<salapin> :P
<sanzante> prueba con el paquete qtcurve-i18n
<salapin> tengo que instalarlo?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-30
<MarioMey> GastonBorys:
<MarioMey> Estaba cometiendo un error hoy.
<GastonBorys> mario
<GastonBorys> q paso
<MarioMey> Cuando hacía *c), después llamaba a $OPCION. Y ésta variable estaba como "ejemploc". Y yo quería usar sólo "ejemplo".
<MarioMey> Posiblemente por eso no me funcionaba.
<MarioMey> Ahora, necesito hacer algo para probar si funciona.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago para sacar la última letra de una variable, en bash?
<MarioMey> En Python es var = var[:-1].
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: ¿cómo sería en bash?
<MarioMey> Creo que es ${OPCION:-1}
<MarioMey> Ahroa estoy enfrentando una de esas cosas que uno dice "momento, esto debería funcionar, ¿¿¿por qué no funciona???"
<MarioMey> Lo escribo en la terminal y funciona. Lo pongo dentro del script y me dice
<MarioMey> menu-terminal.sh: 66: menu-terminal.sh: Bad substitution
<MarioMey> Gente, estoy teniendo este problema que no entiendo. Como si por terminal funcionase de una manera y dentro del script, de otra.
<MarioMey> OPCION="cacho"
<MarioMey> Entonces, hago:
<MarioMey> echo ${OPCION:0:-1}
<MarioMey> Se imprime "cach".
<MarioMey> Eso mismo, dentro de un script, dice:
<MarioMey> menu-terminal.sh: 65: menu-terminal.sh: Bad substitution
<MarioMey> Puse esos dos comandos en un .sh (más su correspondiente #!/bin/bash) y me tira el error al ejecutar con sh test.sh.
<GastonBorys> mm
<GastonBorys> perdon me re colgue
<GastonBorys> espera q leo
<GastonBorys> vos queres sacarle la última letra al contenido de una variable?
<GastonBorys> sería algo así como
<GastonBorys> input="cadenadetexto"
<GastonBorys> sub=`echo $input | cut -d 'd' -f 2`
<GastonBorys> echo $sub
<GastonBorys> eso te tiraría la palabra entera sin la segunda d
<GastonBorys> onda "cadenaetexto"
<GastonBorys> ahora
<GastonBorys> no tengo idea como medirla
<GastonBorys> y sacar el último caracter
<GastonBorys> o no...
<GastonBorys> tengo que probar
<lara> hoolaaaa
<Guest80996> hhh
<ivedci89> hola tengo un grave problema con unity, no puedo cambiar de usuario con un solo clic (sin cerrar la sesion de usuario actual) desde el panel superior, menu de sistema (derecha, icono de engranaje), usuario admin, usuario estandar.......
<MarioMey> GastonBorys: Para sacar la última letra era ${OPCION:0:-1}. Pero, después de intentar, llegué a otro error que resolví, pero todavía no se por qué funciona así.
<MarioMey> Algo tan simple como:
<MarioMey> #!/bin/bash
<MarioMey> OPCION="cacho"
<MarioMey> echo ${OPCION:0:-1}
<Lopulus> hola gente: se puede instalar basic for qt?
<soporteubuntu> jonas m trinidad
<Lopulus> hola gente: se puede instalar basic for qt?
<soporteubuntu> bio
<Lopulus> mimecar, conoces "basic for qt"? se puede instalar en xubuntu?
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<mimecar> entra en la web del proyecto y lo sabrás
<Lopulus> esta para 64bite y yo tengo 32
<mimecar> si sólo hay versión para 64 bits poco puedes hacer
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la web del proyecto
<armando_> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Demian> Hola. Disculpen, tuve un problema con mi ubuntu studio. Traté de borrar algunos complementos que no usaba, yo sólo necesito los de audio y oficina, y al intentar borrarlos desde Synaptic y el centro de software se borraron parte de las vistas de ubuntu studio.
<Demian> Alguien sabe cómo restaurar los iconos de ubuntu studio?
<mimecar> ¿comprobaste que no desinstalaras algún paquete del sistema?
<Demian> Gracias por responder. Parece ser que sí borré algunos: los menú, volví a instalar todo lo que desinstalé en synaptic y, cambió la disposición
<mimecar> no sé si en Ubuntu Studio tienes un metapaquete que instala lo que viene de serie
<Demian> traté con éste código en la terminal xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel
<Demian> :
<Demian> Antes funcionaba
<Demian> pero ahora me desapareció varios iconos
<mimecar> eso borra la configuración que tengas
<Demian> qué me recomendaría hacer?
<mimecar> la configuración de XFCE la has borrado
<mimecar> busca si existe el metapaquete de instalación de ubuntu-studio
<Demian> de hecho lo tengo instalado. Sabe cómo lo puedo correr?
<mimecar> si está instalado ya has acabado
<Demian> lo raro es que tengo la vista de xubuntu
<Demian> la disposición es idéntica, los iconos los mismo
<Demian> s
<Demian> gracias, seguiré intentando
<mimecar> habrás vuelto a la configuración por defecto
<salapin> Buenassssssss
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-31
<Demian> Saludos. Disculpen alguién me podrá asesorar un poco con ubuntu studio?
<Demian> algún usurio de ubuntu studio?
<MarioMey> Hola.
<Demian> Hola.
<MarioMey> Me gustaría usar nohup para que no salga el output en la terminal... pero cuando lo ejecuto, me dice "nohup: se descarta la entrada y se añade la salida a «nohup.out»". ¿Cómo hago para que realmente no muestre nada? Porque el manual no dice nada...
<jdharandas> Buenos días a todos. Trabajo con Ubuntu 14.04 y no consigo hacer que funcionen los auriculares en mi ordenador nuevo, que es este: http://www.mountain.es/portatiles/iridium/especificaciones.
<jdharandas> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
<salapin> alguien puede intentar ayudarme utlizo kubuntu 14.04 y cuando descargo un archivo con firefox y le digo a este que me abra la el direcotorio contenedor me abre audacious he estado buscando en google y he encontrado un post en un foro que me resuelve dicho problema pero cuando reinicio y hago lo mismo sigue persistiendo,
<mimecar> comprueba que no has asociado la acción de "Abrir carpeta" con Audacious
<salapin> como le digo abrir con dolphin mimecar
<mimecar> comprueba primero que es una configuración de firefox
<mimecar> cierra el navegador, renombra
<mimecar> .mozilla y lanza firefox
<mimecar> repite el mismo comportamiento y comprueba si pasa lo mismo
<salapin> ok a ver
<salapin> cierro firefox, ok!
<salapin> ahora renombo el direcotorio de /home/usuario .mozilla por .mozilla1
<salapin> y vuelvo a abrir firefox, no?
<mimecar> sí
<salapin> mimecar,  me lo sigue abriendo con audacious
<mimecar> ok, cierra firefox, borra la carpeta que se ha creaod y restaura .mozilla1
<mimecar> si se sigue abriendo quiere decir que ya es problema de KDE
<mimecar> para confirmarlo crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y haz la misma prueba
<salapin> ok voy a probar
<salapin> sudo adduser campnaero
<mimecar> lo puedes hacer desde las herramientas de KDE
<salapin> mimecar,  he creado el usuario campanero, he cambiado de sesión y he probado desde campanero a descargarme un archivo con firefox y hace lo mismo
<mimecar> en ese caso ya es cosa del sistema
<mimecar> tienes instalado el paquete kubuntu-desktop ?
<salapin> como puedo saber si lo tengo instalado
<salapin> ah con
<salapin> espera
<salapin> muon
<salapin> en el menu de kde
<salapin> me aparece como objeto perdido fierefox
<salapin> firefox
<mimecar> kubuntu-desktop instala todo lo que viene de serie con el escritorio
<salapin> mimecar,  si lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> ok, ¿has modificado algún archivo del sistema o has usado un PPA?
<salapin> no
<salapin> vamos
<salapin> he seguida una guia
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> este problema  me lleva surgiendo desde hace unos dias, pero tambien hace unos dias que instale kubuntu
<salapin> no se decirte exactamente si a surgido desde el principio o no, pero eso que te he dicho de objeto perdido creo que me aparece desde que actualice el sistema
<salapin> pues tengo instalada la version 14.04  desde que se publico
<salapin> y tenia como unos 300 MB de actualizaciones
<salapin> todo sin errores
<mimecar> te hacía eso desde el principio?
<salapin> eso es lo que no se
<salapin> no se decirte exactamente
<salapin> pues cuando descargo un archivo suelo recurrir a este desde dolphin directamente
<salapin> no suelo usar abrir directorio desde firefox
<salapin> pero me toca las narices jeeje que no vaya bien
<salapin> :P
<mimecar> cuando he usado Kubuntu y Firefox no me aparecía ese problema
<salapin> si edito
<salapin> sudo kate /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<salapin> y hago lo que pone en este post
<mimecar> es muy mala idea usar sudo con las aplicaciones gráficas
<salapin> mimecar,
<salapin> porque he perdidio el historial de navegacion y los marcadores
<salapin> renombrando y volviendo a renombrar
<mimecar> si has renombrado .mozilla1 a .mozilla
<salapin> el directorio .mozilla
<mimecar> con el navegador cerrado no puedes haber perdido nada
<salapin> ok el problema a sido que no abia reiniciado firefox en el ultimo punto
<salapin> jeje
<salapin> quiero decir
<salapin> que despues de renombrar .mozilla1 a .mozilla
<salapin> no habia cerrado firefox y me estaba rallando
<salapin> todo correcto
<salapin> que hago ahora mimecar
<mimecar> guarda una copia de .mozilla por seguridad
<salapin> ok
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en mimeinfo.cache?
<mimecar> si fuera un problema de KDE solo, con el usuario nuevo funcionaría
<salapin> mimecar,
<mimecar> como se mantiene el problema algo ha modificado los archivos del sistema
<salapin> lo unico que hecho a sido instalar unos temas de escritorio desde el asistente de temas de kubuntu
<salapin> estos dias atrás
<mimecar> eso no modifica las asociaciones
<salapin> para cambiarle la apariencia
<salapin> https://www.mozilla-hispano.org/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15927
<salapin> eso es lo que he hecho para ya te digo que reiniciando el ordenador
<salapin> vuelve a estar como estaba vaga la redundancia
<mimecar> si al reiniciar se restaura es posible que KDE lo esté actualizando
<salapin> debe ser una chorrada, pero ... porque no he hecho nada importante! sino lo recordaría
<mimecar> en el panel de KDE me suena que hay una opción para las asociaciones de los archivos
<salapin> sí
<salapin> asociaciones de archivos
<salapin> acabo de mirarlo
<salapin> condiguración de asociación de archivos
<salapin> que hago?
<mimecar> busca la asociación que estabas modificando a mano
<mimecar> o las que estén asociadas a audacious
<salapin> como hago eso mimecar
<mimecar> forma bruta, pasa por todas los tipos mime y busca alguna referencia a audacious
<mimecar> la duda que tengo es si esa opción tiene permisos para modificar los archivos del sistema o es sólo local
<salapin> mimecar, ¿??????
<mimecar> prueba a buscar Audaciuos en ese listado
<mimecar> no se me ocurre otra opción de momento
<salapin> ok
<cousteau> honestamente, Firefox y su selector de aplicaciones deja mucho que desear...
<salapin> mimecar,
<salapin> como crear atajos de teclado en kubuntu
<salapin> para minimizar todo y que me muestre el escritorio etc
<mimecar> Panel de control, KDE, teclado
<mimecar> si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> para minimizar el escritorio tenías que aceder a la pestaña del gestor de ventanas dentro de las opciones del teclado
<salapin> voy a echarle un ojo
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-01
<salapin> como puedo crear atajos de teclado en kubuntu
<mimecar> ¿ya has entrado en las combinaciones de teclas de KDE?
<salapin> mimecar,
<salapin> donde esta eso
<salapin> es esto
<mimecar> en el panel de control de KDE
<salapin> espera+
<salapin> mimecar,  no se donde esta esa opcion
<salapin> es en teclado?
<mimecar> ¿ya has abierto el panel de control de KDE?
<salapin> preferencias diceS?
<mimecar> no lo tengo delante
<mimecar> salen todas las opciones de configuración de KDE
<salapin> está organizado por catergorias
<salapin> Apariencia
<salapin> REd
<salapin> hardware etc
<salapin> mimecar,
<mimecar> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IkfMQw6y9YQ/U0_I4BYdQmI/AAAAAAAASUI/WYhShL4OxW0/s1600/kubuntu1404-system-settings.png
<salapin> yes
<salapin> ahi estoy
<mimecar> en la primera categoría lo debes de tener
<salapin> sí
<salapin> lo acabo de ver
<salapin> lo que quiero configurar es lo siguiente
<salapin> que al combinar
<salapin> la tecla win + m se miniminicen las ventanas abiertas y solo me muestre el desktop
<salapin> al pulsar la tecla win, se abra el menu de kde
<mimecar> busca la categoría del gestor de ventanas y lo añades ahí
<salapin> eso es lo que no se hacer
<salapin> mimecar
<mimecar> ¿ya has pasado a la categoría del gestor de ventanas / kwin?
<salapin> estoy
<salapin> en accesos rápidos personalizados
<salapin> me aparece un cuadro
<salapin> configurcion de pregferencias de acciones de entrada
<salapin> que tengo que hacer, abajo editar y preferencias
<mimecar> me estás preguntando y no estoy delante de KDE
<mimecar> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=94354#p192627
<mimecar> busca el gestor de ventanas / kwin
<salapin> voy a subir capturas mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<salapin> http://subefotos.com/ver/?612a1fc283a1223b7b2aad5fa3121cd3o.png#codigos
<mimecar> teclado global
<mimecar> ¿has modificado la forma en la que KDE muestra las categorías?
<salapin> yo no he tocado nada
<salapin> ya estoy en kwin
<salapin> mimecar,  estás?
<mimecar> estoy
<mimecar> haciendo al mismo tiempo unas cuantas cosas
<mimecar> busca "minimizar", "mostrar el escritorio" o similar
<salapin> mimecar esa opción listo!!!
<salapin> ahora para abrir kde
<salapin> que tendría que buscar
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la opción que corresponde al menú de inicio
<salapin> mimecar,  sabes como se llama
<salapin> no veo nada de "inicio"
<mimecar> no
<salapin> ok gracias por la ayuda mimecar
<mimecar> revisa las otras opciones de los accesos de teclado globales
<salapin> mimecar,
<salapin> mimecar, estás ?
<mimecar> de momento si
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-01
<Guest80444> Buenas, necesito que alguien confirme que puede ver este mensaje porque no se si me funciona el irc...
<Guest80444> nadie puede ver esto?
<jorvaes> Hola buenas, necesito saber si este mensaje aparece
<jorvaes> alguien lo puede ver?
<crazyblackbull> buenas!
<crazyblackbull> que tal?
<crazyblackbull> alguna ayuda para modificar el brillo de pantalla?
<danielqb> HOLA
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-02
<Lopuluss> Hola gente.... Como puedo generar etiquetas numeradas correlativemente
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-03
<Lopuluss> Hola
<Lopuluss> estoy probando y no se si alguien me lee
<Lopulus>  v
<Lopuluss> GridCube:
<sirix> buenas noches
<sirix> Lopuluss: te veo doble
<GridCube> Lopulus,
<GridCube> sep te leo
<GridCube> a veces la gente solo idlea acá
<GridCube> y no esta realmente en la computadora
<Lopulus> si, porque tengo dos programas , porque nmadie me lei, hice una instalacion nueva d ubuntu
<Lopulus> bueno, ahora me toca ir a cocinar
<sirix> Lopulus: que no se le queme lacena
<Lopulus> sirix, jajajajaja
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-04
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello gente
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-05
<sony-vaio1> hola alguien que sepa de ubuntu 10.04?
<ghytr> lucid-lynx?
<sony-vaio1> si
<ghytr> que pasa?
<ghytr> que problema tienes?
<sony-vaio1> ya se que no hay más soporte para este sistema, pero pasa lo siguiente, me encantaría actualizar, pero es hasta esta version donde ubuntu se comporta a la perfeccion, en otras versiones tengo serios dramas con el sonido...
<ghytr> que pasa con el sonido?
<ghytr> no hay sonido?
<sony-vaio1> la idea que tengo es intentar  dejar toda configuracion y version de sonido tal como está y actualizar todo lo demas. o en su defecto instalar ubuntu 16 (lxde lubuntu) e inmediatamnete configurar el sonido tal cual está aqui. Las configuraciones y versiones de los programas-drivers de sonido que ofrece ubuntu 10.04 funcionan perfectamente!.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, lucid-lynx fue mi ultimo ubuntu ahora tengo debian.
<sony-vaio1> mmm
<sony-vaio1> y .. ah nda.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, no creo que es problema de drivers pero de configuracion.
<sony-vaio1> la verdad sea config o driver la cosa es que cualquier version de ubuntu posterior me deja unos sonidos de descarga truc truc truc muy fuerte y continuado.
<sony-vaio1> y no hay modo (segun tutos y informaciones que leí por ahi) de acomodarlo
<ghytr> creo que debes crear una copie de ese fichero "asound.state"  y copiarlo en unas de esas nuevas versiones.
<sony-vaio1> el pc es un Sony Vaio VGN-FS285B el cual tiene un flamante chip ALC260
<sony-vaio1> de realteck
<ghytr> pero si el problema persiste eso quiere decir que no es problema de config.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, normalmente los drivers vienen con el kernel.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, has utilizado una vez debian?
<sony-vaio1> bueno... intentaré eso que dices, (aunque me parece haberlo intentado), estuve probando un monton de cosas pero hace como dos meses... y no hubo conclusion satisfactoria, asi que opte por reintalar ubuntu 10.04 y tratar de dejarlo funcional... está barbaro como está pero se que más tarde o más temprano deberé formatear...
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, conoces a debian?
<sony-vaio1> no... va en realidad si, pero es que me lie bastante para configurar cosas o con lo repos que para mi resultó insostenible y volvi pronto a ubuntu
<ghytr> en debian no se mazcla repos ppa y cosas asi solo se usa repos officiales.
<ghytr> mezcla p
<sony-vaio1> ghytr: piensas que tal vez sería momento de probarlo en este terminal?
<sony-vaio1> nono eso lo se, de hecho no es aconsejable tampoco en ubuntu
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, te voy a explicar...
<sony-vaio1> el tema es que a veces los oficiales no me daban programas que usaba en ubuntu sin problema.
<ghytr> pase' por ubuntu hasta lucid-lynx y luego pase' a debian .....
<ghytr> pero me di cuenta que se puede hacer una installacion minima la verdad ahora tengo una debian midificado con lo minimo.
<sony-vaio1> [aclaro y reitero, que ubuntu 10.04.4 ahora y aqui funciona perfecta y correctamente, hasta reproduce todo youtube, a excepcion de algunas paginas de videos, pero sé que tarde o temprano deberé formatearla]
<ghytr> entiendo que te guste lucid pero la netinstall de debian es mejor y muy rapida.
<ghytr> pero todo  se hace por terminal tarde unos meses en comprender el funcionamiento.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, conoces a github ?
<ghytr> ahi tienes todos los programas que quieres.
<ghytr> puedo preguntarte?
<sony-vaio1> y si me imagino que si... el tema (segun recuerdo, no estoy seguro, pregunto) es que ¿se puede instalar desde el disco netinstall un escritorio grafico? porque la ultima vez que intenté con debian me dejo un espantoso modo texto que no conectaba ni por ethernet...
<sony-vaio1> no ni se de que hablas con github
<sony-vaio1> ¿?
<ghytr> bueno github es el lugar que los programadores del mundo linux meten sus programas recien creados.
<ghytr> ahi encuentras cosas de todas las distribuciones que puedes meter en la tuya.
<sony-vaio1> :-D
<sony-vaio1> y están con descripcion y todo? tipo synaptic???
<sony-vaio1> github es un web store o un repo?
<ghytr> en github encuentras todos los codigos fuente de programas que no estan en los repos de ubuntu.
<ghytr> es la fuente.
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, entiendo que te guste lucid pero debes seguir la evolucion
<ghytr> cuanto tiempo usas linux sony-vaio1 ?
<sony-vaio1> siii es lo que quiero ghytr... es solo que no parece que los nuevos kernel simpaticen con este equipo de chip alc260
<sony-vaio1> uso ubuntus varios desde 8.10...
<sony-vaio1> ahora recuerdo que cuando intenté pornerle un debian a este vaio, tambien me hizo el drama de sonido
<ghytr> pudes gravr un dvd debian y ver lo que te da en sonido en el modo live?
<sony-vaio1> era la version 7 u 8 de debian
<sony-vaio1> Si
<ghytr> 1mn
<sony-vaio1> ¿?
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, en la terminal escribeeso ...
<ghytr> alsamixer
<sony-vaio1> si
<sony-vaio1> sale un contorl d evolumes
<sony-vaio1> lo conozco...
<sony-vaio1> lo he toqueteado muchas veces..
<ghytr> espera
<ghytr> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda
<ghytr> busca alc260
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, tienes luzes sobre tu teclado?
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, ?
<sony-vaio1> ghytr: ssiii me he cruzado informacion similar hace dos meses cuando estaba desde un ubuntu 14 o mint 17 tratando de configurar algo optimo y no me dio resultado... habia que modificar un archivo de sistema con esas "options"
<sony-vaio1> no no tengo luces de teclado.
<sony-vaio1> por?
<sony-vaio1> que rara la pregunta jaja
<ghytr> yo conosco la verdad
<sony-vaio1> ¿?
<ghytr> la verdad es que el fundador del programa "alsamixer" pidio ayuda a los fabricantes y no quieren colaborar con el.
<ghytr> solo existen trucos para desviar la salida del casco.
<sony-vaio1> ¿CASCO?
<ghytr> pero debes copias el archivo asound.state y utilizarlo en las nuevas versiones.
<sony-vaio1> ok
<ghytr> casco son los auriculares.
<sony-vaio1> ehh por donde estaba?
<sony-vaio1> ahh ok
<sony-vaio1> caso=auriculares ...jaja
<ghytr> sony-vaio1, yo no hablo espagnol solo he aprendido.
<sony-vaio1> casco
<sony-vaio1> mmm
<sony-vaio1> que interesante,
<sony-vaio1> sos de francia?
<sony-vaio1> o algo asi
<ghytr> soy de marruecos.
<ghytr> pero hablo frances.
<sony-vaio1> veras estuve haciendo una busqueda intensiva en la pagina que me pasaste sobre alc260 y contexto... y no encontré mi equipo en particular pero podría intentar con algunas de aquellas opciones.
<ghytr> busca 260 y veras.
<sony-vaio1> (algo de eso ya habia intentado, me lo dejare agendado para cuando decida reinstalar el sistema... ya tengo una particion con medio disco duro para poner otro y probar...)
<sony-vaio1> sisisi
<ghytr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sony-vaio1> lo hice. y encontré unas options que antes me parece no vi. por eso digo que intentaré.
<sony-vaio1> más necesito saber dónde está el dichoso archivo para copiar
<ghytr> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ghytr> options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<ghytr> pero antes cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<sony-vaio1> Codec: Realtek ALC260
<sony-vaio1> Codec: Conexant ID 2bfa
<sony-vaio1> eso es lo que hay aca (ubuntu 1004)
<ghytr> options snd-hda-intel model=Realtek ALC260
<ghytr> todo dependera de linux que vas a instalar
<sony-vaio1> si, lo mas probable que instale lubuntu 14.04 y/o pruebe el siempre bin ponderado DEBIAN
<sony-vaio1> me estoy haciendo un simple archivo de texto con las paginas que me pasas y los comandos a usar...
<ghytr> puedes salvaguardar tus   enlaces en firefox y pasarlos a usb.
<sony-vaio1> siii... lo se..
<sony-vaio1> bueno ya tengo todo ...
<sony-vaio1> al final creo, no me terminaste de hablar sobre githib
<sony-vaio1> hub
<ghytr> es el lugar donde se encuentras casi todos los programas de linux
<ivedci89> y dónde esta? ese lugar
<ghytr> https://github.com/cmatsuoka/hda-emu/blob/master/codecs/alc260-replacer
<ghytr> entiendes?
<ivedci89> al parecer tiene similitud a source forge...
<ivedci89> pero parece más avanzado o complejo no sé.
<ivedci89> bueno y esto que me enviaste ahora ghytr es un script para el chip?
<ghytr> SI
<ivedci89> pero dentro del script dice "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS""
<ivedci89> funcionara eso en lubuntu 14?
<ivedci89> o debian 8?
<ghytr> solo te muestro elpoder de github.
<ghytr> debes buscar la solucion segun el linux que vas a utilizar.
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> ya que estamos .. pregunto si sabes; es posible flashear el bios desde el sistema iniciado linux?
<ivedci89> nada que ver con lo antewrior claro está.
<ghytr> normalmente el bios se flashea desde el dos de windows.
<ivedci89> ok, o sea, el CMD... eso es un "sistema" entonces, se debe de poder hacerlo desde linux, cuestion de investigar... Gracias.
<ivedci89> ghytr: Gracias has sido un buen maestro. GRACIAS
<ghytr> solo soy un alumno
<ivedci89> (estoy metido en mil cosas)
<ivedci89> ahora busco cargar una tablet android mediante su unica entrada de carga (microusb) y a la vez tener conectado el cable usb otg con varios dispositivos...
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-06
<albert_> hola
<albert_>  alguien sabe como puedo hacer que un programa de python escrito para que se ejecute en una terminal se pueda ejecutar haciendo click en el fichero?
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-30
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-31
<juacom99> hola una consulta. Estoy tratando de hacer que mi terminal sea trasnparente en kubuntu 17.10. Tengo el efecto de escritorio habilitado pero cuando voy a configurar la trasnparencia en la terminal me sigue apareciendo el mensaje "No se usará la opción de transparencia de fondo porque su escritorio no parece soportar ventanas transparentes."
<juacom99> Creo que encontre el problema, era en Settings->monitor->compositor, lo tenia activado pero con un problema de Opengl, reinicio y les cuento
<juacom99> Era eso, gracias
<Debora28> Hola, buenas tardes.
<Debora28> Tengo un problema con el programa Skype en mi Ubuntu 16.04. Al iniciar sesion luego de unos segundos el programa queda con toda la pantalla color blanca.
<Debora28> ¿ Alguien sabe algo de esto ?
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-01
<manjaro> hola
<manjaro> necesito ayuda
<manjaro> resulta que tengo ubuntu instalado, pero falta un paquete
<manjaro> al iniciar el portatil no me reconoce ni teclado ni raton ni touchpad y no puedo iniciar sesion
<user-hp-nx9005> hola, auxilio, no me funcionan ninguno de los navegadores que instalo...
<user-hp-nx9005> ni firefox ni chromium ni midori
<user-hp-nx9005> no arrancan... o se cierran al arrancar...
<user-hp-nx9005> si los ejecuto desde terminal sale core generado y otras tintas...
<user-hp-nx9005> acabo de desinstalar todos y estoy instalando el chromium solo a ver que pasa.
<user-hp-nx9005> hola, auxilio, no me funcionan ninguno de los navegadores que instalo... ni firefox ni chromium ni midori. no arrancan... o se cierran al arrancar...  si los ejecuto desde terminal sale core generado y otras tintas...  acabo de desinstalar todos y estoy instalando el chromium solo a ver que pasa.
<Mikelevel> antes te funcionaban?
<user-hp-nx9005> si Mikelevel
<user-hp-nx9005> Mikelevel: ivedci@hpNX9005:~$ chromium-browser [salto de linea] Using PPAPI flash. [salto de linea]  --ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=
<user-hp-nx9005> Instrucción ilegal (`core' generado)
<user-hp-nx9005> hola, auxilio, no me funcionan ninguno de los navegadores que instalo... ni firefox ni chromium ni midori. no arrancan... o se cierran al arrancar...  si los ejecuto desde terminal sale core generado y otras tintas...  acabo de desinstalar todos y estoy instalando el chromium solo a ver que pasa. Ésto empezó a ocurrir (creo) despues de que instale lubuntu-restricted-extras... ahora termino de instalarse el chromium y tampoco funciona, asi que lo
<user-hp-nx9005> ivedci@hpNX9005:~$ chromium-browser
<user-hp-nx9005> Instrucción ilegal (`core' generado)
<user-hp-nx9005> ivedci@hpNX9005:~$ sudo apt install -y chromium-browser --reinstall
<medardo> buen dia. ejecute las actualizaciones del sistema y ahora no tengo sonido:'(
<medardo> me podrian ayudar porfavor
<medardo> el sonido esta lo mas alto y aun nada. en la terminar utilice el comando alsamixer
<medardo> y subi el volumen funciono. pero al reiniciar o poner los audifonos vuleve a dejar de emitir sonido
<medardo> :'(
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-02
<upo> hola
<upo> alguien sabes si es posible bajar el volumen de una aplicacion en concreto en linux?
<upo> es que quiero jugar al frozzen bubble mientras escucho un audio pero el froozen bubble no me deja bajar el volumen del juego
<Menzador> upo: Puede hacerlo en Configuración > Sonido.
<Menzador> Clic en "Aplicaciones"
<upo> wwow ya veo!!
<upo> genial
<upo> gracias
<upo> :D
<Menzador> de nada :)
<Menzador> Ud. puede ajustar el volumen de cualquiera aplicación en este tab.
<Menzador> (que corre)
<upo> si ya vi genial
<raul8salazar> ¡Hola! Alguien sabe de dónde descargar el archivo terminalrc? Lo eliminé por un descuido ..
<raul8salazar> Estoy en xubuntu 16.04 :)
<raul8salazar> Hola! Eliminé mi archivo terminalrc por error en xubuntu.. ¿Alguien sabe de dónde lo puedo bajar?
<GridCube> raul8salazar: terminalrc no es un paquete de ubuntu
<raul8salazar> GridCube: No, pero sí es un archivo de configuración que eliminé por error. En otro grupo ya me dieron su ubicación que trae la configuración por default por si alguien lo necesite: /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<raul8salazar> GridCube: Gracias por la respuesta de todos modos!
<GridCube> :)
<jep> hola gente
<jep> hay alguien?
<jep> necesito una mano
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-03
<gox> HOLA
<usuario-vaio> estoy muy contento en ubuntu 10.04... al menos por ahora!
<usuario-vaio> :-D
<fran60> hola
<fran60> alguien me puede ayudar
<fran60> soy novato en ubuntu
<fran60> he instalado la version 17.10
<fran60> y no me funciona el sonido en un portatil antiguo sony vaio
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-04
<Albert> hola
<Albert> busco ayuda para instalar lubuntu
<raul8salazar> Hola a todos! Tengo problemas con la instalación de dropbox y luego de probar muchas cosas sigo sin solución. Alguien tuvo problemas con el ícono de dropbox?
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-05
<sonyvaiofs285b> Buenas!... problema grave de sonido, y tras muchos foros consultados y prueba y error he llegado a un callejon sin salida.
<sonyvaiofs285b> He instalado Xubuntu 16.04 i386 desde un MINIMAL CD en un equipo sony vaio VGN-FS285B con Tarjeta: HDA Intel Chip: Realtek ALC260 segun el alsamixer, pero el sonido funciona muy mal. Segun algunos foros de ayuda con este tema, tuve que añadir un repositorio: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily" y así me salio desde el apartado de controladores adicionales el driver: oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-xenial-dkms (código abierto) el cua
<sonyvaiofs285b> lo mas comun en los foros es eso de agregar unas options en un archivo de alsa-config pero eso no funciona!
<sonyvaiofs285b> hols
<sonyvaiofs285b> hols
<sonyvaiofs285b> hola
<sonyvaiofs285b> alc260 xubuntu16.04 truenan los parlantes
<AngelKde> hola a todos
<facundo> ey
<alfepu> hola alguien sabe instalar linuxcnc en ubuntu17.10 y explicarme los pasos
<alfepu> hay alguin
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-29
<Endimion> hola
<GridCube> hi
<Endimion> hi GridCube
<GridCube> que necesitas?
<Endimion> yo nada , me defiendo bastante bien hasta ahora GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> genial
<Endimion> GridCube,  me cambie el nick sueloe ntrar comoa cacio
<GridCube> este es el canal de soporte
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> :P
<Endimion> con ubuntu me manejo  para loq ue encesito , me falta aprender  mas de css y php que estoy en ello
 * Endimion me retiro por hoy pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-31
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noche , mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-01
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noche mañana mais👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-03
<damiryden> damiryden
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-28
<haderach> Hola! Alguien fue al Linux App Summit?
<haderach> alguien va*
<GridCube> :)
 * unknown_ ola👀
<rodleo> saludos
<GridCube> holas
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-29
<CdK1> Hi *
<CdK1> consulta
<CdK1> necesito crear un live cd desde la consola para un sistema EFI, lo típico con dd lo crea pero no lo reconoce, alguna idea?, gracias
<NewU> buenas noches
<NewU> hay alguno online por aqui?
<nuevo> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-30
<rodleo> Muy buenas. PREGUNTA: ¿Qué programa o aplicación recomiendan para hacer una videollamada por intranet (wifi doméstico) entre dos equipos con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-01
 * unknown_ ola👀
<GridCube> hi
<rosanegra> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-02
<Vshadow> hola
 * unknown_ ola👀
<GridCube> hi
<Vshadow> hola
<Vshadow> bye esto esta lleno de eggdrop
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-03
<chapo> Buenas noches
<dankerd3> hola a todos, es posible updatear kubuntu 18.04 con la nueva version de KDE 5.17 sin tener que instalar o upgradear a kubuntu version 19.04  o 19.10
